# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [all variants] Comprehensive ndiswrapper troubleshooting guide

## pytheas22

_2013-12-29: Ndiswrapper used to be the standard solution to a lot of problems regarding wireless cards. However, today the native Buntu drivers for a number of cards have improved, and Ndiswrapper should be seen as last resort. 

Be careful if you find old advice pointing you to Ndiswrapper. Usually the best approach is googling for results younger than two years. 

/Mrgs_
= = = = = = =
*
Introduction*

There are plenty of good how-tos on ndiswrapper out there, but many of them lack thorough troubleshooting sections or omit important information.  This guide is intended to diagnose and solve the most common issues that prevent ndiswrapper from working, even after it appears to be successfully installed and configured.

This guide assumes that you've followed ndiswrapper instructions somewhere and as far as you know completed all steps successfully, but still are unable either to see wireless networks (using the "iwlist scan" command) or make your system detect your wireless interface at all.  (If you can see networks but can't manage to connect for some reason, steps 5 and up may be useful, although they were not written specifically for your situation.)  If that describes your troubles, start at the top of this guide and work your way down; hopefully you'll discover the source of your problem and be able to resolve it.

Please note that this is not intended to be another guide to installing and setting up ndiswrapper, as that would be redundant.  If you need help getting started with ndiswrapper, refer to the community documentation or do a Google search.

*
1. check whether ndiswrapper recognizes your wireless card*

ndiswrapper won't work until it thinks that your Windows drivers have been properly installed and that they are the appropriate ones for your wireless card.  You can run the command:


```
ndiswrapper -l
```

(that's a lowercase L, not a 1) to find out whether it recognizes your card properly (make sure your wireless card is plugged in and turned on before running that command).  If you get a message like:


```
netwg111 : driver installed
    device (0846:4240) present (alternate driver: p54usb)
```

then ndiswrapper detects your card correctly and believes that you have installed the appropriate Windows drivers for it.  In that case, go on to check #2 below.  If ndiswrapper mentions an "alternate driver" (p54usb in the example above) and you haven't already blacklisted it, you may want to do so now; see check #3 below for instructions on how to blacklist modules that may interfere with ndiswrapper. (Note that the "alternate driver" message doesn't necessarily mean that a conflicting driver is causing ndiswrapper not to work.  To determine for sure whether a conflicting driver is the problem, you need to look at the output of _lshw -C Network_; see check #3 below for details.)  

_'invalid driver!' message_

If _ndiswrapper -l_ complains about an invalid driver, it most likely means that it was unable to find a .sys file corresponding to the .inf file that you loaded into ndiswrapper.  The .sys file (which usually, but not always, has the same name as the .inf file) needs to be in the same directory as the .inf when you install the Windows driver.  So if ndiswrapper is telling you that an invalid driver is installed, try installing your Windows driver again, and make sure that the .sys file is in the same folder as the .inf that you install into ndiswrapper.

_finding the right drivers:_ *Note: the ndiswrapper database is currently down; please see the notice below for more information*

If the output of 'ndiswrapper -l' says that a driver is installed but doesn't mention either _device XXXX:XXXX present_ or _invalid driver_, then something's wrong: most likely you installed the wrong Windows driver.

The most reliable way to locate the appropriate Windows drivers for your wireless device is to search the ndiswrapper site for your wireless card's device ID and chipset model.  To get the device ID and chipset model of your card, run the command:


```
lspci -nn
```

or, if your wireless card is an external USB stick, use:


```
lsusb
```

The output of the 'lspci' or 'lsusb' command should include a line describing your wireless card (note that the relevant line may not necessarily include the word "wireless"; it may mention only "ethernet" or "network communications device" or something similar), including its device ID.  For example, here is a line for an Atheros PCI wireless card, with the important information in bold:


```
01:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01)
```

and here's the line for a Netgear WG111v2 USB wireless card (in this example, the chipset model is not mentioned...but you should always at least see the device ID number):


```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:4240 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
```

Once you've determined the device ID of your wireless card, use Google to search the ndiswrapper site (the built-in search function of the site doesn't work very well).  Search for _site:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net [device ID]_ or _site:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net [chipset name]_, e.g.:


```
site:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net 168c:001a
```

or:



```

site:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net ar2413
```

IMPORTANT NOTE: as of early October, the ndiswrapper database has been broken for some time--it returns blank pages when you try to access it.  It's not clear when this is going to be resolved.  As a result, I copied Google's cache of the database pages to my personal website.  You can access them here.  Put your wireless card's name or device ID into the search function of that site, and any relevant pages in the database will be brought up. 

The result should return a link to the ndiswrapper wiki with information on where to find good Windows drivers for your card.  For instance, the search above (for device ID 168c:001a) leads to a page with this information:




> * Chipset: Atheros AR5007EG (rev 01)
>     * PCI ID: 168c:001c
>     * Driver: ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/noteboo...s_v5_1_1_9.zip
>     * ndiswraper version : > 1.45
>     * other : need to uninstall all madwifi kernel module before use ndiswrapper
>     * other : if you cant get any AP signal, try to enable wifi radio through wlan switch (its look like nothing happened when you try to enable through wifi, because the LED is not compatible with linux(im using ubuntu 7.04), but if you try iwlist wlan0 scan youll see some AP information
>     * other : 64-bit XP driver is available at http://www.giga-byte.com.tw/Support/...Name=GN-WI01GT


which nicely outlines where to find Windows drivers for the card in question, and special tweaks that may be required to make the card work.

If your wireless card is very new, you may not find any references to it on the ndiswrapper site.  If that's the case, try using the Windows drivers that came on a CD with your wireless card, or download drivers from the manufacturer's site.  You may have to try a few different versions of the Windows drivers before you get one that works.
_
what if the Windows drivers are inside a .exe file?_

Increasingly, wireless-card vendors are releasing Windows drivers in .exe format, making it difficult to extract the .inf and .sys files that you need to load into ndiswrapper (loading the whole exe. won't work).  On Linux, you can sometimes extract .exe packages using the commands 'unzip' or 'cabextract' (needs to be installed first with _sudo apt-get install cabextract_), or use 7-zip in Windows to break the .exe open.  If that doesn't work, try running the .exe installer using wine; it should extract the driver files to a directory at some point, at which time you can copy them over elsewhere, then kill the installer (the Windows installer will not make your wireless card work on Linux, even if it appears to install everything properly; don't bother trying).  In a worst case, install the .exe package on a Windows machine, and the .inf and .sys files that you need should be copied into c:\windows\system32 (or system64), from whither you can copy them to your Linux system.

_forcing device recognition:_

In rare cases, ndiswrapper doesn't recognize wireless cards even when the correct Windows drivers are installed.  If this happens, you can force ndiswrapper to try to use a certain driver for a given device with the command _sudo ndiswrapper -a device-id driver_, e.g.:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0846:4240 netwg111
```

Note that there is a small chance that forcing ndiswrapper to use the wrong driver can cause _physical damage_ to your wireless card, so you should not use the _-a_ argument unless you have a good reason to believe that the Windows driver that you're selecting is the right one for your card, even though ndiswrapper disagrees.
*
2. check machine architecture*

An important caveat to ndiswrapper, and one that many tutorials fail to mention, is that the architecture of the Windows drivers that you use with ndiswrapper needs to match that of your Linux kernel--no exceptions.  In other words, if you're running 64-bit Ubuntu, the Windows drivers that you use need to be built for 64-bit Windows.  If _ndiswrapper -l_ reports "device present" but you still can't get your wireless card to work, this is the likely culprit--ndiswrapper will still report "device present" even if the Windows drivers are not the right architecture. 

If you don't know whether your kernel is 32 or 64-bit, run the command:


```
uname -m
```

If the output is 'i686' (or possibly 'i586' or 'i486' on older machines), you have a 32-bit kernel; if it's 'x86_64,' you're using 64-bit.  If the output is anything else, you don't have an x86-compatible processor and you can't use ndiswrapper (because Windows doesn't support platforms other than x86).

If you installed Windows drivers built for the wrong architecture, find the appropriate ones and install them (you will need to remove the bad ones first with the _sudo ndiswrapper -r driver-name_ command).  Refer to check #1 above for information on locating good Windows drivers.

Keep in mind that for some wireless cards, 64-bit Windows drivers were never released.  If this is the case for your device and you want to use a 64-bit Linux kernel, you're probably out of luck.  You could complain to your wireless-card vendor and demand 64-bit Windows drivers, or you could check to see if any native Linux driver will support your card.  Otherwise, your only option is to switch to a 32-bit kernel.

*
3. resolve conflicts with competing wireless drivers*

If _ndiswrapper -l_ looks good and you're sure that your Windows drivers are built for the right architecture, but you still can't get the system to recognize your wireless device, it could be because another wireless driver is trying to control the card.  Some native Linux wireless drivers (many of which are built into the Ubuntu Linux kernel by default) will claim a device even though they're not capable of driving it successfully.

To check whether another driver is trying to claim your device, use the command _lshw -C Network_.  Here's an example of the output:


```
  *-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:01:01.0
       logical name: wifi0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:19:e0:67:8a:f1
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci ip=192.168.1.3 latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 module=ath_pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

In bold is information about which driver (module) is controlling the device in question (if you don't see any drivers or modules mentioned and the first line of lshw mentions _UNCLAIMED_, move on to check #4).  In the example above, the driver is ath_pci, which is a native Linux driver for Atheros-based wireless cards.  Other common drivers that may conflict with ndiswrapper are 'b43' (Broadcom chipsets), 'ssb' (Broadcom), 'bcm43xx' (Broadcom), 'iwl3945' (Intel), 'iwl4965' (Intel) and 'rt2x00' (Ralink).

ndiswrapper won't work until you tell the system not to use the module that's trying to claim the card.  You can prevent the system from loading modules by adding them to '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' (in Ubuntu 9.04 and later, this file is named /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' instead of just 'blacklist').  Open up the blacklist file with:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

(or 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' if you're using Ubuntu 9.04 or later) and add to the bottom of the file a line to blacklist each module that you want the system to ignore.  For example, to blacklist 'ath_pci,' add the line:


```
blacklist ath_pci
```

Then save the file and run this command:



```
sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
```

Now reboot.  Thereafter, the system will not load ath_pci until you remove it from the blacklist, and ndiswrapper should be free to claim the wireless card.
_
module-dependency issues:_

Once in a while, the system will load a module even though it's on the blacklist.  This happens because the module is a dependency of another module that's not on the blacklist--for example, 'b44,' an ethernet driver, requires the 'ssb' module and won't allow it to be unloaded, so you have to also add 'b44' to the blacklist in order to force the system to ignore 'ssb.'

If after a reboot _lshw -C Network_ still shows a module other than ndiswrapper claiming your wireless card, use the _rmmod_ command to remove the module.  For example, to remove 'ssb,':


```
sudo rmmod ssb
```

If the system doesn't want to unload the module because of dependency issues, it will tell you which modules are at the root of the dependency, so that you can blacklist them too.  If 'ssb' cannot be unloaded because of 'b44,' for example, then the command above would output:


```
ERROR: Module ssb is in use by b44
```

Then you could blacklist 'b44' as per the instructions above (don't forget to run _update-initramfs -k all -u_ after editing your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file) and everything would be great (except your ethernet may not work, but that's another issue).

_module-alias problems:_

If you still find the conflicting module being loaded and you're sure that module-dependency issues are not the problem, it's probably because an alias of the module in question needs also to be blacklisted (thanks to caljohnsmith for pointing this out).  To find out if the module that you want to blacklist has aliases, run the command:




```
depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i [module name]
```

e.g.:



```
depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i p54usb
```

would list aliases for the module _p54usb_, a driver for Prism-based USB wireless cards.  The output from the example above would tell you that _p54usb_ has the alias _prism54usb_, so in order to blacklist _p54usb_ effectively, you would need also to add the line _blacklist prism54usb_ to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.

*many thanks to nightmarelord for pointing out the bit about running _sudo update-initramfs -k all -u_ after updating the blacklist file.

*
4. check that the ndiswrapper module is loaded*

If the _lshw -C Network_ output for your wireless card looks like:


```

  *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:01:01.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm cap_list
       configuration: latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10
```

then no driver, including ndiswrapper, is trying to claim the card.  This is bad, because you want ndiswrapper to claim it.

If you've run through all of the checks above but _lshw -C Network_ still reports your wireless card as unclaimed, the most likely cause is that the ndiswrapper module is not being loaded by the system.  To check whether it's present, run the command:


```
lsmod | grep ndis
```

If the output returns nothing, the ndiswrapper module is not being loaded for some reason.  Try running this command to load it:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Then wait a few seconds and see if your wireless card is detected.  If so, great; keep reading for steps on making the system load ndiswrapper automatically.  Otherwise, move on to check #5.

_Loading ndiswrapper automatically at boot:_

In modern versions of Ubuntu, ndiswrapper is supposed to be loaded automatically at boot.  Sometimes for various reasons that fails to happen, however.  If this appears to be your problem, run this command:



```
echo 'ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

and the problem should be resolved.  This command tells the system explicitly to load the ndiswrapper module while booting, no matter what.

*
5. check dmesg output*

dmesg prints messages from the kernel.  If you've run through all of the stuff above but still can't  get ndiswrapper to work, it may be because something weird is going on (e.g., a bug in ndiswrapper or the Windows driver); dmesg should provide some insight into the problem.  You can get dmesg information related to ndiswrapper with the command:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

Normal output for a working ndiswrapper configuration should look similar to:


```
[  507.517874] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  507.555668] ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,05/02/2007,5.3.0.45) loaded
[  507.969072] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20
[  508.055020] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3a:8f:13:96 using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf
[  508.060224] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  508.060642] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  508.139154] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

If dmesg doesn't mention ndiswrapper at all, run _sudo modprobe ndiswrapper_ and then try _dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan_ again, or go back to check #4 to verify that the ndiswrapper module is being loaded by the system.

If your dmesg output contains error messages related to ndiswrapper, try googling them (leave out the numbers in brackets at the beginning of each line, which are timestamps and will throw off your Google search) to see if you can figure out a fix.  Unfortunately, it's impossible here to cover every kind of strange problem with ndiswrapper that dmesg may reveal, but Google may be able to help.

In addition, below are some of the most common error messages that you may encounter in dmesg, and their meaning:

If dmesg complains about "*bad magic*," you probably installed drivers for the wrong architecture (e.g., 32-bit Windows drivers on 64-bit Linux).  Refer back to check #2.

If dmesg mentions something like "*radio disabled by hardware*," you probably need to turn your wireless card on; see check #6 below.

If dmesg contains a lot of errors that begin with "*unknown symbol*," it probably means that the Windows driver that you installed is either corrupted or that ndiswrapper doesn't like it for some reason.  It may help to reinstall the Windows driver, or choose a different version of it (e.g., try the Windows 2000 driver instead of the XP one, or try version 1.0 of the driver instead of 2.0).  Sometimes it's the case that a certain release of the Windows driver doesn't agree with ndiswrapper, even though it should.  It can also happen that the Windows drivers that you downloaded were corrupted in transit, so downloading them a second time (and checking the md5 sum if possible) may help.

Again, if your error message is not listed above, remember: Google (and, failing that, the Ubuntu forums) is your friend.


*
6. make sure the wireless is turned on*

Some computers, particularly laptops, have switches for enabling and disabling wireless cards.  Usually this is either a physical button on the outside of the computer, or a software switch that you toggle using key combinations, like function+F2.  More often than you might think, wireless issues come down to the card being physically disabled, so if nothing above has helped you yet, make sure that your wireless is turned on.

In rare cases, your wireless card (or the PCI bus holding it) may be disabled in your computer's BIOS for some reason, so if you can't seem to get the system to detect a wireless device at all (even an unclaimed one in the output of _lshw -C Network_), check BIOS.
*
7. reinstall ndiswrapper from source*

Most people use the Ubuntu repositories (Synaptic or "apt-get") to install ndiswrapper using a Debian package.  Sometimes, it's helpful to compile the program from source, which will ensure that the build of ndiswrapper that you're using matches your system's characteristics as exactly as possible.  Compiling from source also usually gives you a more up-to-date version of ndiswrapper than the one available in the repositories.  To compile ndiswrapper from source, follow these steps:

First, remove Ubuntu's version of ndiswrapper by typing:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common
```

Next, download the latest stable release of the ndiswrapper source code from the ndiswrapper site and save it to your desktop (if you don't have a wired Internet connection available for this step, download the ndiswrapper .tar.gz file on another computer and transfer it over via a USB stick or CD).  *Note: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) users should download ndiswrapper version 1.54 or later,* as earlier versions won't compile on Intrepid.

Additionally, *if you are using Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) or later, you will also need to apply a patch* in order for the source to compile.  To grab the patch, go here, click the "Attached File" link, then click the "Download" link.  Save the downloaded file to your desktop.

Finally, extract the source and compile it (these commands assume that the ndiswrapper. tar.gz file is saved on your desktop, along with the file ndiswrapper-2.6.35.patch if you need the patch):


```
cd ~/Desktop
sudo -s
apt-get install build-essential patch
tar -xzvf ndiswrapper*
cd ndiswrapper*
patch -p0 < ndiswrapper-2.6.35.patch ### Only run this command if you need the patch; otherwise, if you are using Ubuntu 10.04 or earlier, ignore this line
make
make install
```

After that, you will need to reinstall the appropriate Windows drivers into ndiswrapper, and then reboot for good measure.  Your wireless will then hopefully be working.

*
8. none of the above helped* 

If you've gone through all of the checks above and still have no idea why ndiswrapper won't work, the first thing to do is google a lot for _ndiswrapper + ubuntu + [your wireless card name]_ or _ndiswrapper + ubuntu + [your wireless card device ID]_.  In many cases, this will lead to a solution: remember, you're probably not the first person in the world to run into trouble with ndiswrapper with your particular wireless card (although it's possible if your card is really new).  There may be some special hacking required to get it to work, and that should be documented somewhere on the Internet.

If you're still at a total loss, start a new thread in the Networking and Wireless subforum of this site, or post below.  Include results from the checks above, and hopefully someone will be able to help you figure out what's wrong and make your wireless work.

---

This is a working guide.  If you have suggestions for improvement, please tell me.  If this guide helps you, I would also be grateful if you'd let me know.

----------


## caljohnsmith

Pytheas22, thanks for writing up a great guide for troubleshooting ndiswrapper!  :Smile:  I just have a few suggestions that you might want to consider:



> ```
> netwg111 : driver installed
> 	device (0846:4240) present (alternate driver: p54usb)
> ```
> 
> then ndiswrapper detects your card correctly and believes that you have installed the appropriate Windows drivers for it. In that case, go on to check #2 below.


This is just an idea, but I think that if the user gets the above results from ndiswrapper, the next thing they should do would be to blacklist the "p54usb" module, because that is being used instead of ndiswrapper according to the above output. That may be the only thing they need to do to get ndiswrapper working, and they wouldn't need to go through the next steps.

Also, when they go to blacklist the module, it is important that they check for "aliases" of the module. Just as an example, "ndiswrapper -l" and "lsmod" may both show that the "prism54pci" module is being used for a particular PCI wireless card, and yet blacklisting "prism54pci" does no good because _the prism54pci module is actually just an alias for the p54pci module_. You have to blacklist the p54pci module instead of the prism54pci module to prevent it from interfering with ndiswrapper. 

So how do you figure out if the module reported by "lsmod" or "ndiswrapper -l" is just an alias? Here's one way of doing it:


```
depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i <module name>
```

Where <module name> can be a substring, like as follows:


```
john@TECH5321:~$ depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i 54
alias prism54usb p54usb
alias prism54pci p54pci
alias prism54common p54common
```

As seen above, prism54pci is just an alias for p54pci. You would want to blacklist "p54pci" and not "prism54pci", as blacklisting the latter will do nothing.



> For example, here is a line for an Atheros PCI wireless card, with its device ID in bold:
> 
> 
> ```
> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01)
> ```


Actually the relevant info I think is the "AR2413" and not the PCI ID "168c:001a", because the AR2413 is the chipset of the card. Ultimately, ndiswrapper cares only about the wireless chipset used, because that determines which Windows driver should be used with ndiswrapper.  :Smile: 

Anyway, those are just some ideas, and thanks again for writing a great troubleshooting guide.  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks a lot for the suggestions.



> This is just an idea, but I think that if the user gets the above results from ndiswrapper, the next thing they should do would be to blacklist the "p54usb" module, because that is being used instead of ndiswrapper according to the above output. That may be the only thing they need to do to get ndiswrapper working, and they wouldn't need to go through the next steps.


Check #3 is supposed to cover dealing with competing native drivers, but I agree that it would make more sense to blacklist the competing driver from the outset if ndiswrapper detects one.  I'll add that in to check #1 (I may not get a chance to do so till tomorrow).



> As seen above, prism54pci is just an alias for p54pci. You would want to blacklist "p54pci" and not "prism54pci", as blacklisting the latter will do nothing.


This is a good point.  But I've never seen a situation where the alternate driver referred to by 'ndiswrapper -l,' or the driver controlling a card according to 'lshw,' is named something other than what needs to be added to the blacklist.  Have you run into that problem or can you think of an example?  If so, I'll add that in, but I'm not sure whether it's necessary, and I wanted to keep this guide as short as possible (it's bloated enough already) so as to avoid overwhelming new users.  If you think that this is important, though, then let me know and I'll definitely put it in.



> Actually the relevant info I think is the "AR2413" and not the PCI ID "168c:001a", because the AR2413 is the chipset of the card. Ultimately, ndiswrapper cares only about the wireless chipset used, because that determines which Windows driver should be used with ndiswrapper.


As far as I know, the XXXX:XXXX device ID is a unique identifier for every kind of chipset out there (I don't think it has to do with the PCI bus, which is a different number in lspci).  All cards with the same chipset model, regardless of what name they're sold under, share the same device ID and need the same Windows driver in ndiswrapper to work (but correct me if that's wrong).

Identifying cards by their chipset name (like AR2413 above) works almost as well as the device ID, but in some cases, there are multiple revisions (e.g. AR2413 rev 01 vs. AR2413 rev 02).  I think that this usually doesn't matter--usually the cards use the same Windows driver--but just in case there's a difference, I think it makes more sense to go by device ID.

Thanks again for the feedback, and please let me know if you think of anything else.

----------


## caljohnsmith

> This is a good point.  But I've never seen a situation where the alternate driver referred to by 'ndiswrapper -l,' or the driver controlling a card according to 'lshw,' is named something other than what needs to be added to the blacklist.  Have you run into that problem or can you think of an example?  If so, I'll add that in, but I'm not sure whether it's necessary, and I wanted to keep this guide as short as possible (it's bloated enough already) so as to avoid overwhelming new users.  If you think that this is important, though, then let me know and I'll definitely put it in.


I feel exactly the way you do, Pytheas22; if it wasn't because I actually ran into a case of the module being called something other then the name necessary for blacklisting, I didn't know such a thing could happen.  :Smile:  Here's an example of how it actually happened:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876205
Note that Tijmz's "ndiswrapper -l" output showed that the "prism54" module was being used instead of ndiswrapper. It wasn't until he tried blacklisting the "p54pci" module that he fixed his problem. So I dug into it deeper, and that's when I found out about the whole aliasing business. 



> As far as I know, the XXXX:XXXX device ID is a unique identifier for every kind of chipset out there (I don't think it has to do with the PCI bus, which is a different number in lspci).  All cards with the same chipset model, regardless of what name they're sold under, share the same device ID and need the same Windows driver in ndiswrapper to work (but correct me if that's wrong).


I'm certainly not an ndiswrapper authority, but let's again look at your previous example:


```
01:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01)
```

If you go to the Ndiswrapper Wiki page under "A", if you search for "168c:001a" you will find two instances:


```
Laptop: Acer Travelmate 2310
    * Chipset: Atheros ar5211, labelled as AR5005G (168c:001a)
    * Driver: from Acer (generic drivers do NOT work) ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/travelmate_2310/driver/802bg.zip

Card: Atheros AR2413 / AR5005G
    * Chipset: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) (by lspci command)
    * pciid: 168c:001a
    * Driver: net5211 - 802bg.zip (from ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/travelmate_2310/driver/802bg.zip or try other in http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_2410.html. Original from Toshiba doesnt recognized by ndiswrapper. There are others from other sources, but this one is already working good for me)
```

So even though both cards have the exact same "pciid" (PCI ID), they have entirely different chipsets and require different drivers. Or at least that is how I've always understood it, and I could be wrong.

Best wishes, great guide.  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks for the suggestions again, and especially for pointing out the module-alias stuff.  I had never heard of that causing problems, so it's definitely good to know.

I added a section about dealing with module aliases.  I also put in instructions to search for Windows drivers according to either the chipset model or the device ID.  I think that giving users the option to do either is best (also, lsusb usually doesn't mention chipset names).  Hopefully if they can't find good Windows drivers with one, the other will lead them to the right download.

Thanks again for the support, and let me know if you ever think of anything else!

----------


## joeradtke

You wrote a beautiful guide, but it didn't solve my problem. I have read loads of threads and tips with no luck.


I have a Toshiba A205-S5843 with an atheros wireless.  It came with windows but I immediately loaded ubuntu 8.04.

I am submitting some of my outputs from your article:

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
netathw : driver installed
	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
lspci -nn

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ uname -m
i686

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:1e:ec:33:73:4a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.2LK ip=192.168.1.177 latency=0 module=r8169 multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=ndiswrapper latency=0 module=ndiswrapper
I have blacklisted ath_pci, ath_hal and ath5k.
I did the depmod thing and found no aliases

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ lsmod |grep ndis
ndiswrapper           192920  0 
usbcore               146028  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

my guess is the problem lies below:

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   37.928644] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   38.425015] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:604): DLL initialize failed for athw.sys
[   38.425046] ndiswrapper: driver netathw (,06/27/2008,7.6.0.239) loaded
[   38.425340] ndiswrapper (mp_init:207): assuming WDM (non-NDIS) driver
[   38.425396] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

The other thing which perplexes me as that most of the things I have researched refer to a logical name for the wireless device such as wlan0, wifi0, ath0 or eth1.  None of this exists on my system although the hardware appears to be recognized at some level.

I have turned the device on and off numerous times.  I have reinstalled all the stuff a few times.

HELP!!!!

Joe Radtke

----------


## pytheas22

Joe,

It looks like ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver that you loaded.  Where did you get it from?  The driver from here should work for your card.  Please uninstall the current driver and install the .inf from that link, and see if it makes a difference.

If not, I believe that you can now also get your card working using native drivers, so that may be another route to explore if ndiswrapper really won't work.  But I'm sure that ndiswrapper works for 168C:001C, based on this thread which I was involved in a few weeks back.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Nice guide! Very well written.

----------


## joeradtke

I got the driver from the Atheros Czech site that was cited in many threads.  I tried your driver, rebooted and everything works.  
Thank you a thousand times; I have been fooling with this thing for two weeks.

Joe

----------


## John164918a

Hi, I've managed to set up ndiswrapper with a windows wireless driver without any problems. I realised my wired ethernet stopped working, so I installed a windows driver for my wired ethernet card, under ndiswrapper. 

It works fine except that every time I reboot, the wired ethernet stops working. To fix this I use the "Windows wireless drivers" ndiswrapper GUI to uninstall then reinstall the wired ethernet driver every time. This is annoying. Can someone please tell me how to get it working better?

here is the result of doing dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
results of




> [   20.084000] ndiswrapper version 1.45 loaded (smp=yes)
> [   20.340000] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
> [   20.344000] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 16
> [   20.712000] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1c:26:ab:85:02 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4311.5.conf
> [   20.712000] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
> [   20.732000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
> [   20.756000] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'
> [   20.756000] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to eth1
> [  438.088000] ndiswrapper: device eth1 removed
> ...


What is really happening here?

Also, when does Network Manager applet 7 get released for Ubuntu? I've heard it allows multiple connections at once which would be really useful as I'm trying to set up wireless in our house at uni.

----------


## pytheas22

John164918a,

I'm not sure exactly what's going on--the errors seem pretty generic--but perhaps the easiest solution would be to write a boot script that would automatically reinstall the Windows driver into ndiswrapper each time you boot your computer, since you say that doing that manually is the trick to getting the connection working.

To test that that solution would actually work, please try running these commands (before doing anything else) after the next reboot where the wired connection is not working:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo ndiswrapper -r b44win
sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/b44win.inf
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

(note that you have to give the correct path to the location of the b44win.inf file).  After that, hopefully the wired connection will work.

If that doesn't work, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
```

By the way, are you sure that you really need ndiswrapper in order to drive your ethernet card?  I know it's possible to use ndiswrapper for ethernet, but I've never heard of anyone actually doing so, as virtually every ethernet card in the world should be supported by a native driver (b44 in your case, I think)--although perhaps your problem results from blacklisting issues with b44, which you probably needed to add to the blacklist in order to allow ndiswrapper (and not b43/ssb) to control your wireless card, which also has a Broadcom chip.

----------


## swimstarguy

I tried following this guide but I still cannot get onto my wireless.
I had gotten on just fine before but when I updated I no longer could and I have no idea why. It's incredibly annoying and very stupid.

I typed 
_ndiswrapper -l_
and got
_bcmwl5 : driver installed
device (14E4:4311) present (alternative driver: bcm43xx)_
in return. 
I think, according to the guide, that means that I have an alternative driver rather than the ndiswrapper trying to control the card, or something. I tried to blacklist it but when I tried to and then saved I got this message
"could not save the file /etc/modprobe.c.blacklist.
you do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.
please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."

I also noticed that "bcm43xx" was already blacklisted.

Why can I not save that and why is "bcm43xx" trying to drive the card if it's already blacklisted?


~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

> I tried following this guide but I still cannot get onto my wireless.
> I had gotten on just fine before but when I updated I no longer could and I have no idea why. It's incredibly annoying and very stupid.
> 
> I typed
> ndiswrapper -l
> and got
> bcmwl5 : driver installed
> device (14E4:4311) present (alternative driver: bcm43xx)
> in return.
> ...


Actually the module that's probably conflicting with ndiswrapper is called b43, not bcm43xx (bcm43xx is an older module; now it's blacklisted by default in Hardy).  So open up the blacklist for editing (you couldn't save it before because you didn't use 'sudo' to open it):



```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

and add these lines to that file:


```
blacklist b43
blacklist ssb
blacklist b43legacy
blacklist b43 ssb
```

Then save the file, and reboot.  Does your wireless work?  If not, check _lshw -C Network_ again.  Which module is driving the wireless?  And does this command return anything:


```
lshw -C Network | grep b44
```

----------


## swimstarguy

I tried what pytheas22 suggested and I still do not have wireless.

I typed in lshw -C Network and only got information for my ethernet interface and network controller. Before when I'd type that in there's be a third catagory for my wireless network. That's no longer there.

When I type in 
_lshw -C Network | grep b44_
I get
_WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion=2.0 latency=64 module=ssb multicast=yes_

I still do not understand what my problem is and why it randomly stopped working after I updated.

~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

> I tried what pytheas22 suggested and I still do not have wireless.
> 
> I typed in lshw -C Network and only got information for my ethernet interface and network controller. Before when I'd type that in there's be a third catagory for my wireless network. That's no longer there.
> 
> When I type in
> lshw -C Network | grep b44
> I get
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion=2.0 latency=64 module=ssb multicast=yes
> ...


I know what's going on.  It's a problem with conflicts caused by the b44 driver (an ethernet driver) and the ssb module, which is a dependency of b43.  ssb won't unload if b44 is active, even if ssb is on the blacklist.

The solution is to rmmod b44 before unloading ssb.  If you type these commands, does your wireless work:


```
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b43legacy
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If you get any error messages besides "warning: module XXX does not exist in /proc/modules" (this error can be ignored), please post them here.  Otherwise, the steps above should allow ndiswrapper to claim your card.

Note that removing b44 will kill your wired connection, if you have one, until the next reboot.

----------


## swimstarguy

I typed this in
_sudo ifconfig wlan0 up_
and got this error
_wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device_


~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

> I typed this in
> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
> and got this error
> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device


After you type these commands:


```
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b43legacy
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

look at the output of _lshw -C Network_.  You want it to say that, according to _lshw_, ndiswrapper is claiming the wireless card (there will be a line in the output text that says something like "driver=ndiswrapper+[some windows driver]".  You do not want to see any mention of "b43" or "ssb" anywhere.

If _lshw_ looks alright, then run _dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan_ and look at the output.  Do you see any errors mentioned?

----------


## swimstarguy

I typed in 

_lshw -C Network_

and I got this reply

_david@Patton:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:1c:23:a0:0a:55
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion=2.0 latency=64 module=ssb multicast=yes
david@Patton:~$ 
_


There's no mention of a wireless network or the ndiswrapper anywhere.
I've typed that in before and there was always a third catagory for the wireless network after the ethernet one. I do not know what happened.

It still mentions "b43" and ssb" and so on.


~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

> There's no mention of a wireless network or the ndiswrapper anywhere.
> I've typed that in before and there was always a third catagory for the wireless network after the ethernet one. I do not know what happened.
> 
> It still mentions "b43" and ssb" and so on.


Yes, b43 is still preventing ndiswrapper from claiming the card.

Please reboot.  Immediately after rebooting, run these commands:


```
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b43legacy
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
iwlist scan
```

And please post all of the output here.  I was trying to avoid making you do that since I'm sure it's inconvenient, as you don't seem to have any Internet connection on Ubuntu right now, so I'm assuming that you have to copy and paste the text out to another computer in order to post it here.  But please post all of that stuff so that we can figure out concretely what's going on.  I'm sorry it's not working as well as it should, but thanks for staying positive.

----------


## swimstarguy

THANK YOU!
THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
It worked like a charm.
Thank you very much for going that extra bit to help me out with this. I sure the communuty would be very different if there weren't people willing to help.

FYI, this was the printout from the terminal.

_david@Patton:~$ sudo rmmod b44
[sudo] password for david: 
david@Patton:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
david@Patton:~$ sudo rmmod b43legacy
ERROR: Module b43legacy does not exist in /proc/modules
david@Patton:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
david@Patton:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
david@Patton:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
david@Patton:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
david@Patton:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
[   51.561921] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   51.673907] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  336.749100] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  346.997018] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  347.098975] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver
[  347.104622] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[  347.112975] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[  347.478786] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1d:60:96:ee:ee using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4311.5.conf
[  347.478896] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  347.488045] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'
[  347.488562] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to eth1
[  347.491222] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
david@Patton:~$ iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:B6:F5:A9:7F
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:45/100  Signal level:-67 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption keyff
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:10:39:07:4F
                    ESSID:"Jerofkehome"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:3/100  Signal level:-94 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption keyn
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

david@Patton:~$ 
_

Now I just need to get my sound working...
^_^;

Thanks again.


~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

I'm glad it worked  :Smile: 

You should now write a boot script so that those commands get run automatically each time you start your computer (otherwise you would have to run them manually after each reboot).  To write the script, first type:



```
sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
```

A blank file will open.  Add these lines to it:



```
#!/bin/bash

rmmod b44
rmmod b43
rmmod b43legacy
rmmod ssb
rmmod ndiswrapper
modprobe ndiswrapper
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Then save and close the file.

Now run this so that the script will get run at boot:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo -s
chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh
```

That should allow you to reboot your computer and have your wireless going with no problems.  Let me know if you have any more trouble; otherwise, enjoy Ubuntu!

Also as for sound: I don't know very much about sound on Linux myself, but a good place to start if you have problems is the community-documentation guide to sound troubleshooting.

----------


## swimstarguy

So...
I restarted my computer before reading your post on what to type in before I restart. >_<

I tried typing in what you said in you last post, post # 21, and it did not seem to do the trick.

I went back to your post before that, post #19, and everything was going well until I entered

_iwlist scan_

the response was

_lo           Interface doesn't support scanning.
Wlan0         No scan results_

Sorry to be a pain...


~Zar4

----------


## pytheas22

Sorry it broke again; I'm sure it's disappointing.  Maybe there was a problem with the script.

To sort out the problem, please reboot, then (before doing anything else) run these commands and post the output:



```
lsmod | grep -e b43 -e b44 -e ssb -e ndis
sudo /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
cat /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
ls -al /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
```

If your wireless still doesn't work at this point, please also run this and post the output:



```
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b43legacy
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
iwlist scan
```

Sorry to make you post so much, but this should help figure out why it doesn't want to work.

----------


## swimstarguy

Thank you very much, again. That did the trick!

Question, will I need to re-run the script from post #21 to have the wireless work after I restart or am I good to go for good?

Oh, and for good measure, what I entered and the results.




> david@Patton:~$ lsmod | grep -e b43 -e b44 -e ssb -e ndis
> ndiswrapper           243872  0 
> b44                    33168  0 
> mii                     7552  1 b44
> ssb                    37252  1 b44
> usbcore               169904  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
> david@Patton:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
> [sudo] password for david: 
> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

Aha, I see what's wrong and it was a mistake on my part--sorry.  The script was not being run because it wasn't correctly initialized.  Please run this so that the system will know to run the script automatically each time the computer boots:



```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo -s
chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh defaults
```

(previously I had forgotten the word 'defaults' in the last command, which would screw things up).

After you run those commands once, you should be able to reboot and have the wireless work automatically from now on.  Let me know.

----------


## DFlame

That's a brilliant post to fall back on should you have ndiswrapper problems.

I had trouble with ndiswrapper locking up the system in the not so distance past. For added annoyance, there were no logs to fall back on and figure the problem. Mine was a Broadcom chipset should that narrow things down.

So if anyone else is having that problem, I found it was down to a dodgy driver (perhaps using the wrong revision etc). Ndiswrapper still counted a wrong driver as valid and locked the system as a result when loaded. Trying different drivers eventually solved the problem.

DFlame

----------


## John164918a

Pytheas22, thanks for replying, I am the guy who tried to install a wired ethernet driver under ndiswrapper. You were of course right, I had b44 blacklisted, so I unblacklisted it and still my wired ethernet wont work unless I use b44win under ndiswrapper. What is ssb? Should it be blacklisted?

Also thanks for showing me how to write a boot script, it works when I run the commands once so I'll use it if I cant get the linux wired driver to work!

----------


## pytheas22

ssb is a module upon which b44, among other drivers, depends.  To be honest I'm not sure exactly what ssb does and Google doesn't say much about it, but I know that if you want to use b44, ssb also has to be loaded.  I guess for you b44 doesn't work, though, for some reason.  At least you have it working using the Windows driver--I am a bit impressed by that, as I'd never heard of anyone using ndiswrapper on an ethernet card before.

----------


## Rodney2

I am having problems on my wireless and am trying to follow your post here but I run into trouble at step 1.  When I got to the terminal and type in ndiswrapper -l I get returned immediately to my desktop.  Attached is the terminal output along with what may be helpful clues you can use to tell me what I'm not doing or doing wrong.

----------


## pytheas22

Rodney,

It looks like you have some kind of strange problem with your ndiswrapper installation (or you never loaded a Windows driver).  You could try reinstalling it:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
```

After that, you would need to install the Windows driver again.

HOWEVER, your card has an rt73 chipset (unless that's a different card--you don't have more than one wireless card in this computer, do you?), which should not need ndiswrapper to work.  You can install a very good Linux driver for rt73 by running these commands (you will need to be connected to the Internet in some way first):


```
sudo -s
echo 'blacklist rt2500usb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2500pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt61pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2400pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00lib' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00usb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
apt-get install build-essential
wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
tar -xzvf rt73*
cd rt73*
cd Module
make
make install
```

Then reboot, and the card should work.  If not, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep rt
```

----------


## Rodney2

No I do not have another wireless card in the computer.  I tried to do the steps shown in the above post #30 and seemed to get in trouble after I typed in the 
tar -xzvf rt73*
included is a copy of the terminal screen after I did that.  Any suggestions.

----------


## pytheas22

It looks like you downloaded the driver file twice, which confused the utility 'tar' a little, but it's not serious.  Try opening a terminal and running:


```
cd rt73-cvs-2008091011
cd Module
make
sudo make install
```

(I assume that you ran all of the commands before you got to the 'tar' line successfully; if there were errors anywhere else, let me know please.)  That should do it--reboot and see if the wireless works.  If not, again, please post the output of:


```
iwconfig
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep rt
dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
```

By the way, you can copy-and-paste text from the terminal by highlighting the text you want to copy, right-clicking and selecting 'copy.'  Then you can paste it with control-v.  For several reasons, it's better to paste your output here as text instead of attaching a screenshot, if possible.

----------


## Rodney2

Thanks for your patience.
I tried to do the first part of your above post with the following results shown in the screen shot enclosed; still confused here:

----------


## pytheas22

It worked the way it's supposed to.  The error about the module being too big can be ignored.  Now just finish by running:


```
sudo make install
```

in the same terminal (if you already closed the terminal window, run those commands from my last post again, and continue with the "sudo make install" command).  Then reboot; hopefully the wireless will work.

----------


## Rodney2

I think I followed your instructions but still no wireless.  Here is a copy of the terminal activity I did:
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan1     RT73 WLAN  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Bit Rate=18 Mb/s   
          RTS thr :Surprised: ff   Fragment thr :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality=61/100  Signal level:-78 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: c
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0c.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:14:6c:c1:a0:30
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.2LK ip=192.168.2.4 latency=64 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=r8169 multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:fd:07:91:aa:38
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=RT73 WLAN
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep rt
rt73usb                27136  0 
rt2x00usb              12800  1 rt73usb
rt2x00lib              22528  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb
rfkill                  8592  1 rt2x00lib
input_polldev           5896  1 rt2x00lib
crc_itu_t               3072  1 rt2x00lib
mac80211              165652  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib
rt73                  216320  0 
gameport               16008  2 emu10k1_gp
parport_pc             36260  1 
parport                37832  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
agpgart                34760  1 via_agp
usbcore               146028  8 rt73usb,rt2x00usb,usblp,rt73,usb_storage,libusual,  uhci_hcd
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)
[   21.869686] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   22.661041] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   22.680432] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[   22.690015] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   22.693561] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   24.522454] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   24.525991] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[   24.526658] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   24.526669] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   24.534282] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   26.076373] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 16 throttling states)
[   28.333584] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   28.437248] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   28.905760] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   28.905988] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   29.686505] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[   29.802876] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:5
[   29.873624] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   34.687111] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       Photosmart C3180 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
[   45.144546] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
[   45.309389] parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected
[   45.309399] parport_pc: probing current configuration
[   45.309419] parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378
[   45.309500] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, using FIFO [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP]
[   45.351952] agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset
[   45.359267] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
[   45.396611] parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7
[   45.709984] gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:00:09.1/gameport0, io 0xeff0, speed 1242kHz
[   46.733044] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[   46.745183] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[   51.551168] rt73: init
[   51.551281] rt73: idVendor = 0x148f, idProduct = 0x2573 
[   55.141581] rt73: using permanent MAC addr
[   55.141593] rt73: Active MAC addr: 00:fd:07:91:aa:38
[   55.141599] rt73: Local MAC = 00:fd:07:91:aa:38
[   55.152041] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73
[   55.333152] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb
[   55.345569] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[   56.021632] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[  140.687483] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[  143.818582] rt73: driver version - 1.0.3.6 CVS
[  143.940865] rt73: using net dev supplied MAC addr
[  143.940880] rt73: Active MAC addr: 00:fd:07:91:aa:38
[  143.940887] rt73: Local MAC = 00:fd:07:91:aa:38
[  162.148969] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present
[  202.549379] rt73: closed
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ 

Sorry to be so much trouble, again thanks for your patience with me.

----------


## geezerone

I see that wlan0 is being changed to wlan1 by udev and found the following link which may help:

Linky

To quote a pertinent part:




> "...
> udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
> 
> 
>  This one had me stumped for a second but then I remembered that a few months back I had tried to get a SpeedTouch 121G Wi-Fi USB stick working which was not a success. And that udev has persistence these days so that might have something to do with choosing wlan1 over wlan0. _Next I checked out /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and the ndiswrapper entry with name wlan0_ for the SpeedTouch 121G was in there. I removed the entry, changed the name of the rt2500pci entry to wlan0, rebooted the box and then the rt2500pci card came up as wlan0..."

----------


## pytheas22

It appears that, even though the new driver was installed without a problem, the old driver is still claiming the card instead.  Please try running (and post output):


```
sudo apt-get install rutilt
sudo rmmod rt73usb
sudo rmmod rt2x00usb
sudo rmmod rt73usb
sudo rmmod rt2x00lib
sudo rmmod rt73
sudo modprobe rt73
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
sudo ifconfig wlan2 up
iwlist scan
sudo rutilt
```

That should open a program that will allow you to connect.  Let me know if it works.  If it does, we can write a script to simplify all of this so that the wireless will "just work" from now on.

----------


## Rodney2

Here is the result of typing in the suggested inputs.  Made a couple of errors but restarted as shown in the printout. Still not the expected results.
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install rutilt
[sudo] password for rodney: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  rutilt
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 275kB of archives.
After this operation, 823kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe rutilt 0.16-0ubuntu1 [275kB]
Fetched 275kB in 1s (200kB/s)  
Selecting previously deselected package rutilt.
(Reading database ... sudo rmmod rt73us116360 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking rutilt (from .../rutilt_0.16-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
bSetting up rutilt (0.16-0ubuntu1) ...

rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt73usb
ERROR: Module rt73usb does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install rutilt
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
rutilt is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt73usb
ERROR: Module rt73usb does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt2x00usb
ERROR: Module rt2x00usb does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo remod rt73usb
sudo: remod: command not found
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt73usb
ERROR: Module rt73usb does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt2x00lib
ERROR: Module rt2x00lib does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt73
ERROR: Module rt73 does not exist in /proc/modules
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe rt73
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
wlan1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan2 up
wlan2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

rodney@rodney-desktop:~$ sudo rutilt
Can't find any wireless network interface.
Code : -3
rodney@rodney-desktop:~$

----------


## pytheas22

Rodney,

A dumb question, but are you sure that the wireless card was inserted into the USB port when you ran those commands?  It looks like everything proceeded as expected, but the rt73 driver couldn't find any wireless device to drive.  You may want to try running:


```
sudo modprobe rt73
```

Then insert or reinsert your USB device (you may want to choose a different port in case there are problems with the first one), then type:


```
sudo rutilt
```

Does it still think that no wireless interfaces exist?  If so, does the command:


```
lsusb
```

mention your wireless card?

According to this page, rt73 is definitely the right driver for your card (with ID 148f:2573) so I don't know what else could be going on other than that the hardware was not inserted or not detected for some reason.

----------


## Rodney2

I was guilty, did not have the USB adapter plugged in.  Did the sudo modprobe rt73 with it unplugged. the plugged in the USB adapter and did the sudo rutilt command and then got the results shown in the screenshot enclosed (did not know how to show these results in any other way than the screenshot) but I am again stumped. I have no idea of what caused the critical error flag to show up.

----------


## Rodney2

I did not include the screen shot so hope to enter it here.

----------


## Rodney2

Right after I sent the last reply, I checked back on the terminal screen and found the following changes:

----------


## pytheas22

Usually Rutilt gives that error about not finding the MAC address when the wireless card gets unplugged.  Are you sure that it was securely in place and that you didn't accidentally move it or something?  If you are sure, then please try running Rutilt again as you did before (i.e. by typing 'sudo rutilt'), and if you get the 'critical error' again, please immediately open a terminal and type:


```
dmesg | tail
```

and post the output.

Also, were you actually able to connect?  In your second screenshot it looks like you're associated with a network, but don't have an IP address.  Make sure that you select the box in Rutilt to use dhcp (it may be under an "advanced options" section, I believe) in order to get an IP address.  Or connect to the network in Rutilt as you did before, then type in a terminal:


```
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

and you should be assigned an IP.

----------


## anantyk

dear pytheas22
I have an acer laptop with AMD 64 athalon processor, nVidia chipset & graphics, 1 Gb mem & an atheros AR242x wlan card. I use Ubuntu 8.04 with restricted nvidia drivers for the graphics. The Wlan was working well with ndiswrapper + windows driver. About a month ago it stopped working and I have not been able to figure out why. Using the terminal window I have run the tests you have listed including dmseg. Everything looks normal, but the wireless still does not work.

----------


## pytheas22

> dear pytheas22
> I have an acer laptop with AMD 64 athalon processor, nVidia chipset & graphics, 1 Gb mem & an atheros AR242x wlan card. I use Ubuntu 8.04 with restricted nvidia drivers for the graphics. The Wlan was working well with ndiswrapper + windows driver. About a month ago it stopped working and I have not been able to figure out why. Using the terminal window I have run the tests you have listed including dmseg. Everything looks normal, but the wireless still does not work.


It sounds like your wireless card is detected correctly by the system, but you can't connect for some reason.  You can see networks, right?  Did you try connecting without encryption to see if that helps?  You may want to try using wicd instead of Network Manager to connect; many people have better luck with wicd.

You can also use madwifi to drive this card now instead of ndiswrapper.  The version of madwifi that ships with Ubuntu doesn't work, but if you compile a later release from source, it should.  If you want to give that a try, you can install the latest madwifi by running these commands (this will completely remove your current ndiswrapper installation):


```
echo 'blacklist ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'ath_pci' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801.tar.gz
tar -zxvf madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801.tar.gz
cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801
sudo make
sudo make install
```

(then reboot for the new madwifi drivers to take effect)

If neither wicd nor compiling the latest madwifi helps (or you don't want to compile the latest madwifi), let's start a new thread to figure this out (I don't think it's a good idea to continue in this thread because things will get convoluted).  Please include the output of the command:


```
lspci -nn | grep -e atheros
```

in your new thread, let me know the URL, and I'll respond there.

----------


## John164918a

Thanks for helping me.

So I need ssb for b44 to work. ssb isn't blacklisted, and I cant find it anywhere. I tried:



```
lsmod | grep -e ssb
```

****got nothing***



```
sudo modprobe ssb
FATAL: Module ssb not found.
```

Where has ssb gone? I must have had it at some stage, how can I bring it back? Should I even bother given that youve already given me a perfectly good solution which I am extremely grateful for?

----------


## Rodney2

> Usually Rutilt gives that error about not finding the MAC address when the wireless card gets unplugged.  Are you sure that it was securely in place and that you didn't accidentally move it or something?  If you are sure, then please try running Rutilt again as you did before (i.e. by typing 'sudo rutilt'), and if you get the 'critical error' again, please immediately open a terminal and type:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail
> ```
> 
> and post the output.
> 
> ...


It looks like some success but still not able to run on wireless.  I used a screenshot here to show both the terminal activity and one page of the RutilT screen (profiles).  The last 17 lines occured after I checked the "Apply" box in the RutilT profiles box.

----------


## pytheas22

> So I need ssb for b44 to work. ssb isn't blacklisted, and I cant find it anywhere. I tried:
> 
> Code:
> 
> lsmod | grep -e ssb
> 
> ****got nothing***
> 
> Code:
> ...


That's strange.  I have no idea why ssb would not exist at all.  You could try running:


```
locate ssb.ko
```

which would return the exact location of the ssb module on your system, wherever it exists.  Does it find anything?

I'm confused though regarding what you're trying to do.  Does your ethernet work now under ndiswrapper, but you wanted to try using b44 instead?  Or are you trying to load b44 in addition to ndiswrapper+b44win?



> It looks like some success but still not able to run on wireless. I used a screenshot here to show both the terminal activity and one page of the RutilT screen (profiles). The last 17 lines occured after I checked the "Apply" box in the RutilT profiles box.


Did you try pressing 'Apply' a few times?  With one card Rutilt only connected me on the second try, always, for some reason.  You can also try connecting manually by running:


```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 11 essid "Rods Wireless"
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

Does that get you an IP?

And your router is set up for dynamic IP served via dhcp, right?

----------


## Rodney2

> That's strange.  I have no idea why ssb would not exist at all.  You could try running:
> 
> 
> ```
> locate ssb.ko
> ```
> 
> which would return the exact location of the ssb module on your system, wherever it exists.  Does it find anything?
> 
> ...


Yes, when I run sudo Rutilt and check link status I get an IP address of 192.168.2.7 and when I go to Options it says:
the interface is currently UP at 54Mbps and 
under site Survey says:
signal -30  Noise -256  Authorizaion WPAPSK
     I do not know how to check to see if my router is set for dynamic IP served via dhcp, is there a way to check that?
     I have also noted that after i run sudo Rutilt I can not reply to these forums, I restart and then I can.  Now I also have an ethernet line plugged in at the same time as the USB Wireless card--can that be part of the problem.  Perhaps I should disconnect from the wired interface when trying to have the wireless USB plugged in.  Thanks again for being so patient with me, I know I have been a pain in the uknow what.  Rodney

----------


## pytheas22

> Yes, when I run sudo Rutilt and check link status I get an IP address of 192.168.2.7 and when I go to Options it says:
> the interface is currently UP at 54Mbps and
> under site Survey says:
> signal -30 Noise -256 Authorizaion WPAPSK
> I do not know how to check to see if my router is set for dynamic IP served via dhcp, is there a way to check that?
> I have also noted that after i run sudo Rutilt I can not reply to these forums, I restart and then I can. Now I also have an ethernet line plugged in at the same time as the USB Wireless card--can that be part of the problem. Perhaps I should disconnect from the wired interface when trying to have the wireless USB plugged in. Thanks again for being so patient with me, I know I have been a pain in the uknow what. Rodney


I'm glad to help, although perhaps we should start a new thread for your issue (which doesn't really have to do with ndiswrapper) just to avoid making this one too convoluted.

If you are getting an IP address on your wireless interface and appear to have a decent signal strength yet can't load web pages, then perhaps you are having an issue with DNS.  Please unplug your ethernet wire, connect to your wireless network using Rutilt, then run these commands and please post all of the output of each of them:


```
ifconfig wlan0
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 11 essid "Rods Wireless"
sudo dhclient wlan0
cat /etc/resolv.conf
wget google.com
wget 64.233.187.99
host google.com
```

That should help pin down any DNS possibilities.  From the standpoint of the driver itself, everything looks like it's working properly.

Also as I said above, we should probably continue this discussion in another thread.  So please open up a new one, post the information above in the new thread, and tell us the URL of the new thread so I can respond there.

----------


## Rodney2

Per your suggestion, moved to a new thread titled "Zonet Problems"  Hope to continue there, thanks again.  Rodney

----------


## lfini

I have a problem, although I'm not sure its related to ndiswrapper:

My HP Pavillion 6835 has a Broadcom chipset and I use ndiswrapper.

The problem is: wireless goes very well with WEP based encription but I cannot connect to WPA based networks.

This is repeatable: I've never found a WPA based AP to which I could connect and I am always able to connect to WEP based APs.

I've tested the connection  to WPA APs under windows with the same laptop (dual boot) and it works (ie: I know the password!)

I've tried witl NetworkManager with Wlassistant and with WICD, all work the same.

When connecting to WPA APs I cannot get an IP number from dhcp the procedure stops waiting for a DHCPOFFER.

I'd appreciate any suggestion.

Here follows my ndiswrapper data:

[   51.186526] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=no, preempt=no)
[   51.397682] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,09/20/2007, 4.170.25.12) loaded
[   51.411839] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   51.724834] wlan0: ethernet device 00:21:00:08:c1:0d using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4aa190c, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4315.5.conf
[   51.724940] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   51.737935] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   51.739041] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   82.824035] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   83.554338] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   87.167480] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   92.444951] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   92.828159] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   94.194159] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

----------


## pytheas22

> I have a problem, although I'm not sure its related to ndiswrapper:
> 
> My HP Pavillion 6835 has a Broadcom chipset and I use ndiswrapper.
> 
> The problem is: wireless goes very well with WEP based encription but I cannot connect to WPA based networks.
> 
> This is repeatable: I've never found a WPA based AP to which I could connect and I am always able to connect to WEP based APs.
> 
> I've tested the connection  to WPA APs under windows with the same laptop (dual boot) and it works (ie: I know the password!)
> ...


Sometimes it happens that certain Windows drivers don't support WPA under ndiswrapper, even though they should.  On this page there are links to different drivers for your card (search the page for the PCI ID, 14E4:4315, to find the links).  You may want to try removing your current Windows driver and installing one of the ones from those links to see if it works better.  If you need help installing them, or figuring out how to extract the necessary files from the .exe's, let me know.

It could also possibly help to compile the latest version of ndiswrapper from source, but not necessarily.  I'd try an alternate Windows driver first.

You might also want to try switching the settings on your router--for for instance, try WPA1 instead of WPA2, or use AES encryption instead of TKIP.  This may make a difference too.

Also, you may want to give this thread a try for your card.  It will install a closed-source native driver from Broadcom.  Not all chipsets are supported but I searched that thread and several people seem to have had success with your chipset.

----------


## the_weekend

So, I was humming along fine with Ndiswrapper, but got itchy with the little update symbol and clicked ahead to update. Now, I no longer have internet. As stated, I have a WUSB54G v4. Ndiswrapper still recognizes it and everything seems normal except for actually connecting via the new Network Manager interface. I'm running 64-bit ubuntu and am using a 64-bit windows drive under ndiswrapper. I tried reinstalling ndiswrapper with a manual compile. I tried switching back to the native RT2570 driver, but it is also no longer working. Could there be a problem with the new Network Manager? What else should I try?

----------


## pytheas22

> So, I was humming along fine with Ndiswrapper, but got itchy with the little update symbol and clicked ahead to update. Now, I no longer have internet. As stated, I have a WUSB54G v4. Ndiswrapper still recognizes it and everything seems normal except for actually connecting via the new Network Manager interface. I'm running 64-bit ubuntu and am using a 64-bit windows drive under ndiswrapper. I tried reinstalling ndiswrapper with a manual compile. I tried switching back to the native RT2570 driver, but it is also no longer working. Could there be a problem with the new Network Manager? What else should I try?


There are a few things to try.  First, can you connect if you use wicd instead of Network Manager?  Second, if you boot to an older kernel (you should have several kernels to choose from at the grub boot menu that you see when you start your computer), do things work?   Third, if you're using encryption, can you connect with it disabled?

Are you sure that ndiswrapper is still driving the card, not rt2570?  You can tell by looking at the output of 'lshw -C Network'.

If you can't figure this out, please open up a new thread (just so that things don't get too confusing here) and let me know the URL, and I'll respond there.

----------


## the_weekend

> There are a few things to try.  First, can you connect if you use wicd instead of Network Manager?  Second, if you boot to an older kernel (you should have several kernels to choose from at the grub boot menu that you see when you start your computer), do things work?   Third, if you're using encryption, can you connect with it disabled?
> 
> Are you sure that ndiswrapper is still driving the card, not rt2570?  You can tell by looking at the output of 'lshw -C Network'.
> 
> If you can't figure this out, please open up a new thread (just so that things don't get too confusing here) and let me know the URL, and I'll respond there.


I'm working on trying more of your suggestions. Here's more of what I've done so far:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5830581

----------


## John164918a

Hello Pytheas22, I'm afraid I have ruined my wireless internet. Previously It was working well except for b44 not working because ssb wasn't on the list of modules that could be loaded. I was trying to use this driver instead of b44win under ndiswrapper, which you might say was pointless. 

Anyway, Hardy froze randomly, and I found the problem, the grub I was using was in another linux partition, and was loading an old ubuntu kernel, 2.6.24.14 rather than 2.6.24.19. This is rectified and it no longer freezes randomly. Plus, ssb and b44 both get loaded and give me perfect wired ethernet. It also loads ndiswrapper, which then doesn't work. (I unloaded b44win but kept bcmwl6)



```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   32.988964] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   33.132417] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

this is really quiet compared to the previous output, posted on the first page of this thread, which had a line about each windows driver being loaded.



```
ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl6 : driver installed
	device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
```

so my driver is loaded.

Heres something that might be a bit suspect:


```
lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
```

I've only posted the first entry here. Shouldn't the driver be ndiswrapper? Especially now that I've tried blacklisting b43-pci-bridge.



```
depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i b43-pci-bridge
```

*nothing happens*

What is going on??? Please please please help me  :Confused:

----------


## pytheas22

John164918a,

Yes, b43 is still driving your card for some reason, preventing ndiswrapper from loading.  Sometimes modules load even though they're on the blacklist, so that's probably what's going on.

If you type:



```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b43legacy
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

then that should manually remove b43 and related modules and allow ndiswrapper to drive your card (if you get errors saying 'error: module XXX does not exist in /proc/modules', just ignore them and go on to the next command).  Thereafter, the output of 'lshw -C Network' should show ndiswrapper driving it, not 'b43-pci-bridge'  Does it work?  If it solves the problem, you can write a boot script to remove those modules automatically each time you turn on the computer.

----------


## lfini

> Sometimes it happens that certain Windows drivers don't support WPA under ndiswrapper, even though they should.  On this page there are links to different drivers for your card (search the page for the PCI ID, 14E4:4315, to find the links).  You may want to try removing your current Windows driver and installing one of the ones from those links to see if it works better.  If you need help installing them, or figuring out how to extract the necessary files from the .exe's, let me know.
> 
> It could also possibly help to compile the latest version of ndiswrapper from source, but not necessarily.  I'd try an alternate Windows driver first.
> 
> You might also want to try switching the settings on your router--for for instance, try WPA1 instead of WPA2, or use AES encryption instead of TKIP.  This may make a difference too.
> 
> Also, you may want to give this thread a try for your card.  It will install a closed-source native driver from Broadcom.  Not all chipsets are supported but I searched that thread and several people seem to have had success with your chipset.


Many thanks for the reply. 

None of the ndiswrapper related suggestion worked. I had already tested all windows driver I could find around, and a new test (including the compilation of the latest ndiswrapper (1.53) didn't help.

I could not actually test the wl driver under the lates kernel (as per suggestions) because I didn't find the linux-headers for kernel 2.6.24-21. maybe I'll try again later.

For the moment I'm covered at home because I've my own router and I can set it up with WEP, and at work where I have wire access. The problem is when travelling...

cheers,
                       l.f.

----------


## pytheas22

> Many thanks for the reply.
> 
> None of the ndiswrapper related suggestion worked. I had already tested all windows driver I could find around, and a new test (including the compilation of the latest ndiswrapper (1.53) didn't help.
> 
> I could not actually test the wl driver under the lates kernel (as per suggestions) because I didn't find the linux-headers for kernel 2.6.24-21. maybe I'll try again later.
> 
> For the moment I'm covered at home because I've my own router and I can set it up with WEP, and at work where I have wire access. The problem is when travelling...
> 
> cheers,
> l.f.


Sorry that none of the suggestions helped.  I'm really not sure what else to try.  The only other thing I would suggest is to use wicd instead of Network Manager, but you said you've already done that.  You could try negotiating the connect manually from the command-line, but that's not fun and I doubt you want to spend ten minutes writing a configuration file for every new network you meet while traveling.

Also, you should be able to install the 'wl' driver if you enable the hardy-proposed repository.  Are you sure that it was enabled in System>Administration>Software Sources, and that your sources list was updated afterwards (run 'sudo apt-get update' to update the list)?  You need that repository enabled in order to install linux-headers for that kernel.

----------


## sagesparrow

I'm using a dell laptop with broadcom 4318.

I've followed the instructions but still get the "bcmwl5 invalid driver" message when i use "ndiswrapper -l".

in /etc/ndiswrapper there is a folder for bcmwl5, but nothing is in it.

the bcmwl5 inf and sys files are in the same folder.

where to go from here?

----------


## pytheas22

sagesparrow,

What is the PCI ID of your card?  If you're not sure, please post the output of the command:


```
lspci -nn
```

(or if it's a USB card, post 'lsusb').  With that information I'll give you specific instructions on how to get the card working.

Please also let me know whether you currently have any way to get your Ubuntu system online (i.e. whether you have an ethernet connection available or not).

----------


## sagesparrow

I believe you mean this:
14e4:4318

yes, I have a wired connection.

thanks

----------


## pytheas22

sparrow: please try this (this assumes that your kernel is 32-bit; if that's not the case, let me know and I'll give you instructions for 64-bit):



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install cabextract
wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
cabextract sp34152.exe
sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
ndiswrapper -l
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.orig
echo -e 'auto lo\niface lo inet loopback\n' | sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces
sudo ndiswrapper -m
echo 'ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
echo 'ENABLED=0' | sudo tee -a /etc/default/wpasupplicant
```

Then reboot, and please let me know if the card works.  If not, please post the output of:


```
lsmod | grep ndis
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
uname -m
lshw -C Network
```

----------


## sagesparrow

got as far as the following:
Extracting cabinet: sp34152.exe
  extracting bcm1xsup.dll
  extracting bcm43xx.cat
  extracting bcm43xx64.cat
  extracting Bcmnpf64.sys
  extracting bcmwl5.inf
  extracting bcmwl5.sys
  extracting bcmwl564.sys
  extracting bcmwliss.dll
  extracting bcmwlnpf.sys
  extracting bcmwlpkt.dll
  extracting bcmwls.ini
  extracting bcmwls32.exe
  extracting bcmwls64.exe
  extracting bcmwlu00.exe
  extracting data1.cab
  extracting data1.hdr
  extracting data2.cab
  extracting ikernel.ex_
  extracting is.exe
  extracting launcher.ini
  extracting layout.bin
  extracting setup.exe
  extracting Setup.ini
  extracting setup.inx
  extracting setup.iss
  extracting sp34152.cva

All done, no errors.
jk@jk-dell:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found

command not found?  what could be the issue here?

----------


## sagesparrow

seems ndiswrapper is not installed.  
i'll wait for a reply before reinstalling it.

----------


## pytheas22

Yes, sorry, my fault: the commands I gave you had you remove ndiswrapper without installing it again.  Just type:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
```

to install it.  Then continue with the 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf' command, and the ones that follow.

Sorry about that oversight.

----------


## sagesparrow

no problem

here's the next sticking place:

jk@jk-dell:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
driver bcmwl5 is already installed
jk@jk-dell:~$ ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : invalid driver!

----------


## pytheas22

hmmmm, so you weren't kidding about getting this message despite all of the files being there  :Smile: 

I just downloaded that driver and installed it without a problem, so I'm not sure what's up with you.  Perhaps it would help to compile ndiswrapper from source--maybe there's a bug in the package you installed.  You can install from source by running:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz?modtime=1211931005&big_mirror=0
tar -xzvf ndiswrapper*
cd ndiswrapper*
make
sudo make install
```

After that, try installing the driver again (make sure you are cd'd into the directory containing the driver files).  Do you have any better luck?

----------


## sagesparrow

i'll give this a try now.  when installing ndiswrapper i'm asked to load the ubuntu cd (gutsy) while it loads.  could this be the source of the problem, maybe something not kosher on the original disk?  

(I hate to give you an easy out on this, but it's a thought.)

----------


## sagesparrow

also on the first purge step i get the following:

Removing ndiswrapper-common ...
dpkg - warning: while removing ndiswrapper-common, directory `/etc/ndiswrapper' not empty so not removed.


is this anything to consider?

----------


## sagesparrow

same thing:

NOTE: Windows driver configuration file format has changed since 1.5. You must re-install Windows drivers if they were installed before.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jk/ndiswrapper-1.53/utils'
mkdir -p -m 0755 /usr/share/man/man8
install -m 644 ndiswrapper.8 /usr/share/man/man8
install -m 644 loadndisdriver.8 /usr/share/man/man8
jk@jk-dell:~/ndiswrapper-1.53$ cd /home/jk/Desktop/80211g
*jk@jk-dell:~/Desktop/80211g$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
driver bcmwl5 is already installed
jk@jk-dell:~/Desktop/80211g$ ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : invalid driver!*
jk@jk-dell:~/Desktop/80211g$

----------


## pytheas22

> i'll give this a try now. when installing ndiswrapper i'm asked to load the ubuntu cd (gutsy) while it loads. could this be the source of the problem, maybe something not kosher on the original disk?


Yes, it's possible that the ndiswrapper package on your Gutsy CD was corrupted, but if you installed from source, you shouldn't have this problem--installing from source doesn't (or shouldn't) involve the CD.



> Removing ndiswrapper-common ...
> dpkg - warning: while removing ndiswrapper-common, directory `/etc/ndiswrapper' not empty so not removed.


That's alright; it always says this and it's nothing to worry about.


```
jk@jk-dell:~/Desktop/80211g$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
driver bcmwl5 is already installed
jk@jk-dell:~/Desktop/80211g$ ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
```

What happens if you type:



```
sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
```

If that doesn't change anything, what about**:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 14e4:4318 bcmwl5
```

I'm still perplexed as to what's going on...never seen this...but we'll figure it out.  I have to sleep, however, so I may not be able to respond till tomorrow.

----------


## John164918a

Thanks again Pytheas22, I used your commands, but I ended up with no network interfaces at all (except the loopback one)! Even after I 'completely removed' ndiswrapper in synaptic and then reinstalled it!

----------


## sagesparrow

BINGO!!

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

does the trick!!

jk@jk-dell:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
installing bcmwl5 ...
*jk@jk-dell:~$ ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : driver installed
        device (14E4:4318) present (alternate* driver: bcm43xx)

now to proceed with the rest of the instructions.

----------


## pytheas22

> Thanks again Pytheas22, I used your commands, but I ended up with no network interfaces at all (except the loopback one)! Even after I 'completely removed' ndiswrapper in synaptic and then reinstalled it!


John164918a,

Please reboot your computer, then run all of the following commands and post the output here:


```
sudo modprobe -r b43 b43legacy b44 ssb ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

That will help to diagnose whatever's going on.  Sorry that the commands from yesterday didn't help.



> BINGO!!
> 
> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
> 
> does the trick!!
> 
> jk@jk-dell:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
> installing bcmwl5 ...
> jk@jk-dell:~$ ndiswrapper -l
> ...


sagesparrow,

Glad that's finally cleared up.  Please let me know your results after running the rest of the commands.  If they complete without errors but you still don  have wireless after a reboot, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
uname -m
lshw -C Network
```

----------


## sagesparrow

everything ran without error but still no wireless.  i do see the wireless connection under network settings though so that's an improvement.  enabling connection under properties doesn't seem to stay enabled.  i may not be up on how to set these settings.  here are the outputs you asked about**:

 jk@jk-dell:~$* dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan*
[   16.720000] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   16.804000] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   16.812000] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[   17.172000] wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:0e:c6:35 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   17.172000] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   17.172000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   17.272000] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'
jk@jk-dell:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   16.720000] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   16.804000] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   16.812000] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[   17.172000] wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:0e:c6:35 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   17.172000] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   17.172000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   17.272000] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'

jk@jk-dell:~$ *ndiswrapper -l*
bcmwl5 : driver installed
        device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)

jk@jk-dell:~$ *uname -m*
i686


jk@jk-dell:~$ *lshw -C Network*
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0 DISABLED    
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 4
       bus info: pci@0000:02:04.0
       logical name: eth1
       version: 02
       serial: 00:14:a5:0e:c6:35
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.53+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=64 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
  *-network:1
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 5
       bus info: pci@0000:02:05.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:f2:6d:b2
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.77 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.153.121 latency=64 mingnt=64 module=tg3 multicast=yes


thanks for all your time.  how to enable eth1 seems to be the next move, yes?

----------


## pytheas22

That all looks good.  It's strange that the interface is being renamed to eth1--generally it's wlan0--but that shouldn't be a problem.

If you type:


```
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
```

can you connect?  Also, in the System>Administration>Network window, make sure that roaming mode is enabled for the wireless card.

----------


## sagesparrow

I don't see the option for enabling Roaming Mode at network settings though I do remember seeing this sometime in past attempts.

Still don't see available networks.  Shouldn't there be an icon on the taskbar or upper panels showing the wireless networks?

If I go on the network settings,highlight Wireless Connection (shows "This network interface is not configured"), properties, check enable, set to DHCP and nothing else is added, nothing happens and enable does not remain checked.

----------


## pytheas22

Yes, there should be an icon in the upper-right part of your screen that you can click on and it would show wireless networks.  I'll attach a screenshot here with an arrow pointing to what that icon looks like on my computer.  You should *left*-click and see a list of networks.

My screenshot also shows where the roaming-mode option should be.  Do you not see this?

We can also try to find networks from the command line.  Please post the output of:


```
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
sudo iwlist eth1 scan; sudo iwlist eth1 scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e eth1 -e wlan
```

----------


## sagesparrow

no screenshots attached

*sudo ifconfig eth1 up*
[sudo] password for jk:
jk@jk-dell:~$ 

*sudo iwlist eth1 scan; sudo iwlist eth1 scan*
eth1      No scan results

eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:58:33:AF:B9
                    ESSID:"dlink"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:10/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0

jk@jk-dell:~$ *dmesg | grep -e ndis -e eth1 -e wlan*
[   19.240000] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   19.312000] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   19.320000] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[   19.676000] wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:0e:c6:35 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   19.676000] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   19.676000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   19.700000] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'
[  203.676000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
jk@jk-dell:~$ 

I'll mention at this point that the only wireless I will see is that of a neighbor's which is seen by Windows XP as "low" (not trying to connect to their network and it's fine with them for testing purposes anyway).  Once I can see that network, I'll assume things are setup correctly.  Then I'll borrow a friend's wireless router to test the connection.

----------


## sagesparrow

OK. 

Your thumbnails came through after I refreshed the page.  I realized that I hadn't added the network icon to the panel.  Now that I have that up there I can click it.

I see eth0 and lo under connection name.  no eth1.

I can go to network settings, select a network name that appears (10%), enable that connection and now see the wireless connection with an essid and address.  But I don't see that network by clicking the network icons in the upper panel.  I just get eth0 and the wireless is eth1.

----------


## sagesparrow

btw 
where your network settings window shows "enable roaming" mine says "enable this connection".

----------


## pytheas22

Yes, you can definitely see a network named "dlink" when scanning from the command-line, so it appears that your wireless card itself is at least working.  I don't know why the GUI tools don't want to recognize your card, however.  Have you tried rebooting?

You may want to try installing wicd.  It will require you to uninstall Network Manager, but may work better.

At this point I think that the "backend" of your wireless connection is working, which is the hardest and most important part--now we just need to figure out how to make the pretty graphical interface play nicely with your wireless card.

----------


## edyeeh

> John164918a,
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what's going on--the errors seem pretty generic--but perhaps the easiest solution would be to write a boot script that would automatically reinstall the Windows driver into ndiswrapper each time you boot your computer, since you say that doing that manually is the trick to getting the connection working.
> 
> To test that that solution would actually work, please try running these commands (before doing anything else) after the next reboot where the wired connection is not working:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> ...


Hi pytheas,

I am having the same problem like John16*'s the only thing is I'm using a wireless network. Every reboot doesn't guarantee a connection. I have tried *sudo dhclient wlan0* but to no avail receiving only a "sleeping" error. I recently found out (after many trials and tears) that the way to be assigned a new IP address was to manually remove net5211.inf in the windows driver gui and install it again.

Is there a script for this to happen at each time I boot? I'm not familiar with script coding and couldn't find one in the internet.

Need help!

----------


## sagesparrow

OK, sorry for the delay, but i couldn't get on with wired.  after a while i started to see the eth1 with the icon.  but my basic wired connection stopped.  i rebooted and seem to be back on track.

once i go to network settings and enable eth1, it takes a while but in a few minutes eth1 shows up with the icon in the top panel.

i'm trying to figure out a consistent pattern so i know how this works.

oddities:

when i couldn't get on with the wired connection i switched to windows xp (dual boot system) and in that wireless connection there was no dlink, but NETGEAR.  under network settings, wireless connection, properties, network name drop down menu i see dlink and a very weak linksys, but no NETGEAR.

now what i see when clicking on the icon is the connection properties window. the drop down menu shows eth0 - sending/receiving, lo (whatever this is)- idle, and eth1 :avahi disconnected.  if i go to network settings under administration then the wireless connection is enabled. i turned off the wireless radio in xp.  could this turn it off on the hardware level so that it is turned off for any operating system.  i'll check that out.

but why the difference in what wireless networks are being picked up by the different OS's?  and what's eth1 :avahi?

----------


## sagesparrow

further testing:

when i disable the radio in XP, it seems that the wireless doesn't work even though all settings in ubuntu are enabled.  in this state i see eth1 :avahi.

when i go back and enable the radio in XP, then reboot in Ubuntu, then i see eth1 (no avahi) and the connection shows a signal strength and seems lively.  again, i didn't change any settings in network settings.

HOWEVER when the radio is enabled in XP, in Ubuntu both eth1 and eth0 seem to show that they are sending/receiving, there is NO internet connection.  Disabling the eth1 doesn't help.  Switching to eth0 in the dropdown menu and restarting firefox doesn't help either.  No internet.  

I go back, disable the radio in XP, reboot to Ubuntu with eth1 not enabled, then I connect using eth0, no problem.  I don't even see eth1 or eth1 :avahi in the drop down menu from the upper pane icon.  If I then enable eth1 via network settings, after a couple of minutes i see eth1 :avahi listed as disconnected in the aforementioned drop down menu.

This would seem to indicate that the control in XP is shutting down the wireless on a fundamental level.  But why no internet connection even with eth0 when the radio is enabled in XP?  Is there a conflict in the system somewhere?

also the other strange item mentioned before where XP and Ubuntu are seeing different wireless signals with no common ground.

----------


## sagesparrow

sorry for all the addendums, but i'm trying to figure out how this works. And I hope that it will help others.

i'm getting the hang of it.  when the wifi is enabled on XP, then in Ubuntu I can use either eth0 or eth1.  I just have to enable one of these.  If both are enabled, then neither works. I'm just guessing that I can connect with eth1 wireless as I believe the signal i'm picking up is too weak to use (even though the network connection window shows it at 50%.  i think this is inaccurate). I'll test this further when i borrow a friends wifi router.

Normally there is a way to use the Fn-F2 combo to turn on and off the wifi radio, but this seems to be disabled by the Dell Network Utility that is favored by this model (instead of using the native windows utility).

----------


## pytheas22

sagesparrow,

It is possible that turning off the radio in XP causes it to remain disabled in Ubuntu.  ndiswrapper should be able to turn the radio on, but in some cases Linux drivers have trouble doing that, and since we're dealing with ndiswrapper (which depends on closed-source Windows drivers), it's difficult to troubleshoot the problem.  Maybe using a different version of the Windows driver would help, but maybe not.  Your best bet may be to leave the radio enabled permanently.  It will waste a bit of battery I suppose, but not that much really--and anyway if you just remove the ndiswrapper module in Ubuntu ('sudo rmmod ndiswrapper') when you don't need wireless, your card should not use any energy at all.

The eth1:avahi interface gets created usually when you can't get a valid IP address for some reason and instead get assigned an internal one.  Does the IP address for eth1:avahi look like 169.254.x.x  'lo' is an internal virtual interface (used to connect to 'localhost'); it's not relevant to this situation.

I'm not sure why you're seeing different networks in Ubuntu than in Windows, but it could just be that differences in the signal strength are causing you to see different ones.  Or the card could be operating on a different frequency (e.g. 11b vs. 11g mode).

Let us know if you're actually able to connect to a network from Ubuntu once you have one with better signal strength.  After all, that's the essential objective.




> I am having the same problem like John16*'s the only thing is I'm using a wireless network. Every reboot doesn't guarantee a connection. I have tried sudo dhclient wlan0 but to no avail receiving only a "sleeping" error. I recently found out (after many trials and tears) that the way to be assigned a new IP address was to manually remove net5211.inf in the windows driver gui and install it again.
> 
> Is there a script for this to happen at each time I boot? I'm not familiar with script coding and couldn't find one in the internet.


edyeeh,

Yes, you can write a script to do this.  First, open up a blank file by typing:


```
sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
```

Add to the files these lines:


```
#!/bin/bash

rmmod ndiswrapper
ndiswrapper -r net5211
ndiswrapper -i /path/to/net5211.inf
modprobe ndiswrapper
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Be sure to replace '/path/to/net5211.inf' with the correct location of the net5211.inf file on your system (and also make sure that the .sys file is in that same folder).  For example, if net5211.inf is on your desktop, you should write 'ndiswrapper -i /home/<username>/Desktop/net5211.inf'

Once you've filled in the script, save and close the file, then run these commands so that it will be run at boot:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo -s
chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh
```

That should cause the Windows driver to be reinstalled automatically each time you boot, which will hopefully solve the problem.  If it doesn't, let me know.

----------


## sagesparrow

i'm on.  i tried wicd and network settings and find wicd easier and faster.
much thanks for your very very helpful and knowledgable service, pytheas22!!

----------


## sagesparrow

PS Is there be a command line entry to turn the wifi card on and off?

----------


## pytheas22

> i'm on. i tried wicd and network settings and find wicd easier and faster.
> much thanks for your very very helpful and knowledgable service, pytheas22!!


Glad to hear that!



> PS Is there be a command line entry to turn the wifi card on and off?


If you remove the ndiswrapper module by typing:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
```

the card should effectively turn off.  To turn it back on, reinsert ndiswrapper:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

----------


## sagesparrow

Many thanks again.   This allows me to move further to 100% linux.

----------


## duanyang

I have spent countless hours, trying to get wireless working with no luck.

can some souls out here help me figure this out? 
I use 8.04. I have a HP dv6707us notbook. My wired network works.

I have downloaded ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz and installed it fresh with no problem.
I have also downloaded the net5211 driver for atheros AR242x.

I can see the wireless connection when setting up network. but it does nto work. The LED for wireless is yellow (not blue. blue indicates working when i boot my notebook in vista). 

here is the output of lshw -C network:

------------------------
$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: MCP67 Ethernet
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: a2
       serial: 00:1e:68:07:7a:32
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.61 ip=192.168.1.5 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 module=forcedeth multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:1f:3a:21:eb:f2
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net5211 driverversion=1.52+,11/15/2006,5.1.1.9 latency=0 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
----------------------------------


Anyone can help? 

thank you,
Dan

----------


## pytheas22

> I have spent countless hours, trying to get wireless working with no luck.
> 
> can some souls out here help me figure this out?
> I use 8.04. I have a HP dv6707us notbook. My wired network works.
> 
> I have downloaded ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz and installed it fresh with no problem.
> I have also downloaded the net5211 driver for atheros AR242x.


Dan,

If the issue seems to be simply that you can see wireless networks but can't connect, there are two things to try.  First, can you connect if you disable security on your network?  Second, try connecting using wicd instead of Network Manager (you will have to uninstall NM to install wicd).

If that doesn't help, please reboot your computer, try to connect a few times, then run the following commands and post the output here:


```
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e net52
uname -m
ndiswrapper -l
lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
```

Also, have you tried multiple versions of the Windows drivers (if you've been able to find more than one version) but get the same behavior under each version?

EDIT: also, I realized that your card should have native support using the madwifi drivers--meaning that ndiswrapper isn't necessary for you--but you need to compile the latest version of madwifi from source because the version that ships with Ubuntu Hardy is too old.  There's a script that will easily do that for you available here.  You may want to give that a try; it should work (remember that you'll need to remove 'ath_pci' from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file first).

----------


## duanyang

Thank you for your msg. I have blacklisted ath_pci. 

I have tried to disable the security and rebooted many times, in last a few days. Still no luck. 

Can I ask you a few specific questions? 
1. I have installed ndiswrapper-1.53. However, lshw -C network seems indicating i still use 1.52 version. is this right? 

also, lshw says 64bits for atheros driver. but i was advised by other posts in this forum to use 32bit driver (net5211). is this right?

2. dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan: it has an odd line "closing hanle not implemented...". any idea? 
-------------
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   42.314710] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   42.756755] ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,11/15/2006,5.1.1.9) loaded
[   42.757440] ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2227): closing handle 0xf707d628 not implemented
[   43.169087] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20
[   43.369142] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3a:21:eb:f2 using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50001, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf
[   43.373393] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   43.373572] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   67.305079] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  145.638627] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  148.234270] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  152.724103] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
-----------------------

3. sudo iwlist scan:
-----------------------
sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for danguo: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:2A:58 :Very Happy: 1:0C
                    ESSID:"GDY48"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-23 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:01:EC:56:18
                    ESSID:"9H462"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:9/100  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0

---------------------

4. iwconfig:
-----------
iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID :Surprised: ff/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:2A:58 :Very Happy: 1:0C   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-19 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
--------------

5. uname -m
-------
 uname -m
i686
-----------

6.  ndiswrapper -l
net5211 : driver installed
	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)

7.  lspci -nn|grep -i atheros
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)


Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.

-Dan

----------


## pytheas22

For the record: duanyang's issue was resolved.  He just needed to use wicd instead of Network Manager.  He let me know via private message that the problem was fixed.

----------


## edyeeh

> sagesparrow,
> 
> It is possible that turning off the radio in XP causes it to remain disabled in Ubuntu.  ndiswrapper should be able to turn the radio on, but in some cases Linux drivers have trouble doing that, and since we're dealing with ndiswrapper (which depends on closed-source Windows drivers), it's difficult to troubleshoot the problem.  Maybe using a different version of the Windows driver would help, but maybe not.  Your best bet may be to leave the radio enabled permanently.  It will waste a bit of battery I suppose, but not that much really--and anyway if you just remove the ndiswrapper module in Ubuntu ('sudo rmmod ndiswrapper') when you don't need wireless, your card should not use any energy at all.
> 
> The eth1:avahi interface gets created usually when you can't get a valid IP address for some reason and instead get assigned an internal one.  Does the IP address for eth1:avahi look like 169.254.x.x  'lo' is an internal virtual interface (used to connect to 'localhost'); it's not relevant to this situation.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're seeing different networks in Ubuntu than in Windows, but it could just be that differences in the signal strength are causing you to see different ones.  Or the card could be operating on a different frequency (e.g. 11b vs. 11g mode).
> 
> Let us know if you're actually able to connect to a network from Ubuntu once you have one with better signal strength.  After all, that's the essential objective.
> ...


Thanks so much! I will add this with wicd which I have installed.

----------


## SuperJETT

Thank you thank you thank you.

My WUSB54G v4 quit working 2 days ago, this is the same adapter I've used on multiple installs of Dapper/Edgy/etc over years.  I still am not sure what happened, but the final thing that fixed it was compiling from source, reinstalling the Windows driver and rebooting.

Great guide, thanks. :Guitar:

----------


## smooth3006

im about to use this method to see if i can get my atheros 5007 card to work "fully" ? if i load a xp driver for it why the heck won't the led and switch work too ? makes no sense to me at all, it works in xp and vista. the led and switch itself are part of the wifi card so the driver should enable them both. this seems to be an ongoing issue with several types of laptops and it needs to be resolved.

----------


## pytheas22

> im about to use this method to see if i can get my atheros 5007 card to work "fully" ? if i load a xp driver for it why the heck won't the led and switch work too ? makes no sense to me at all, it works in xp and vista. the led and switch itself are part of the wifi card so the driver should enable them both. this seems to be an ongoing issue with several types of laptops and it needs to be resolved.


I don't have a laptop with an Atheros card, so I'm not familiar with this issue, but I agree that it's something that should be worked out.

I wanted to point out to you, however, that a better way to get your card working would to be use the native madwifi drivers.  The version of madwifi that ships with Ubuntu 8.04 is too old to support Atheros 5007, but if you compile a more recent version of madwifi from source, your card should work (maybe even with the LED).  You can install newer madwifi very easily by using the script from this thread.  Run the script, reboot, and your card should work (make sure that ath_pci is not on the blacklist, of course).

ndiswrapper would probably also work, although I seem to recall people having issues with ar5007 and ndiswrapper on 64-bit Linux.  They may have been resolved by now, however, or I may be thinking of something else.  Either way, I highly recommend trying madwifi first.

Also, in Ubuntu 8.10, your card should have support out-of-the-box, so none of this would be an issue.

----------


## smooth3006

> I don't have a laptop with an Atheros card, so I'm not familiar with this issue, but I agree that it's something that should be worked out.
> 
> I wanted to point out to you, however, that a better way to get your card working would to be use the native madwifi drivers.  The version of madwifi that ships with Ubuntu 8.04 is too old to support Atheros 5007, but if you compile a more recent version of madwifi from source, your card should work (maybe even with the LED).  You can install newer madwifi very easily by using the script from this thread.  Run the script, reboot, and your card should work (make sure that ath_pci is not on the blacklist, of course).
> 
> ndiswrapper would probably also work, although I seem to recall people having issues with ar5007 and ndiswrapper on 64-bit Linux.  They may have been resolved by now, however, or I may be thinking of something else.  Either way, I highly recommend trying madwifi first.
> 
> Also, in Ubuntu 8.10, your card should have support out-of-the-box, so none of this would be an issue.


i have my card working with the newest madwifi, but no the switch and led still a no go. i thought maybe if installed a xp driver for the card everything may work?  i know im being picky but it does bother me for some reason. yes ive heard 8.10 will support my card. i tried mandriva 2009 and the card worked "out of the box" but still no led or switch, i really think linux needs to work on this as alot of people would like everything to work or at least give us a fix for it.

i think it may be back to vista for me now.

----------


## pytheas22

> i have my card working with the newest madwifi, but no the switch and led still a no go. i thought maybe if installed a xp driver for the card everything may work? i know im being picky but it does bother me for some reason. yes ive heard 8.10 will support my card. i tried mandriva 2009 and the card worked "out of the box" but still no led or switch, i really think linux needs to work on this as alot of people would like everything to work or at least give us a fix for it.


I understand better what you're trying to do now.  There's a decent chance that the LED would work under ndiswrapper, but I'm not sure.  There's also a bug report regarding this issue that you may want to follow.  Unfortunately it doesn't have many responses yet, but hopefully someone will figure out the issue soon.  It's probably just a matter of the madwifi project adding support for the LED on this chipset.

----------


## smooth3006

> I understand better what you're trying to do now.  There's a decent chance that the LED would work under ndiswrapper, but I'm not sure.  There's also a bug report regarding this issue that you may want to follow.  Unfortunately it doesn't have many responses yet, but hopefully someone will figure out the issue soon.  It's probably just a matter of the madwifi project adding support for the LED on this chipset.


thanks for this but i have since gone back to vista. ubuntu is a great system but needs alot of work yet. maybe ill try 8.10 once it comes out and matures a bit more.

----------


## kaffeboy

I tried the ndiswrapper in 8.04 - 64 bit...dead end!

I want 8.10 to come out to see if it works out of the box. Vista is awful. Right now Im on Mandriva. However, I hate KDE 4 and Im too lazy to put Gnome just to install Ubuntu in less than a week over it.  :KDE Star:

----------


## pytheas22

> I tried the ndiswrapper in 8.04 - 64 bit...dead end!
> 
> I want 8.10 to come out to see if it works out of the box. Vista is awful. Right now Im on Mandriva. However, I hate KDE 4 and Im too lazy to put Gnome just to install Ubuntu in less than a week over it.


You can install the beta version of Intrepid (or at least test it on the live CD) if you want.  It should be pretty stable now.  Intrepid comes with a lot more wireless drivers out-of-the-box, so there's a decent chance that your card will "just work" under 8.10, especially if it works in Mandriva.

You can download the Intrepid beta ISO from here.

If Intrepid doesn't work and you want to try ndiswrapper again, please tell me the output of:



```
lspci -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
```

----------


## night_fox

Dear Pytheas22,

Thanks for helping me to get ndiswrapper working properly! I have changed my name from John164918a. BTW I have completely given up on ndiswrapper and have gone for b43fwcutter. Thanks very much for this thread, it is really useful for anyone wishing to use ndiswrapper and you must give up a lot of time to help people here.

Many thanks,

John

 :Guitar: 

3 days to go!

----------


## pytheas22

> Thanks for helping me to get ndiswrapper working properly! I have changed my name from John164918a. BTW I have completely given up on ndiswrapper and have gone for b43fwcutter. Thanks very much for this thread, it is really useful for anyone wishing to use ndiswrapper and you must give up a lot of time to help people here.


Glad that you got it working!  The b43 driver is ideally the way to go anyway...ndiswrapper should be less and less necessary as better and better native Linux wireless drivers are built.  But I'm glad this thread helped you either way.

----------


## CJ_Hudson

Hi this is fabulous- just got my wireless connection up and running again after a fresh install. Just got to get Windows back and operational on the other partition now seeing as it seems to have got corrupted in the process.

 :Smile:

----------


## kevdog

Hmmm -- just wondering how this particular sticky survived when all the others died!  I would vote for a conspiracy

----------


## pytheas22

> Hmmm -- just wondering how this particular sticky survived when all the others died! I would vote for a conspiracy


If there was a conspiracy, I'm afraid I wasn't party to it  :Smile:

----------


## cnkbrown

From distro, i get this......

cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
...snip...
Setting up ndiswrapper-common (1.52-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (1.52-1ubuntu1) ...
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.


From source, I get this;

ndiswrapper-1.53$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.

ndiswrapper-1.53$ sudo make install
make -C driver install
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 M=/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386'
make[2]: Makefile: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386'
make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver'
make: *** [install] Error 2


Any ideas on either one?

----------


## pytheas22

cnkbrown: the 'module not found' message after you installed ndiswrapper from the repositories is weird.  Maybe something strange happened with the package manager and it installed the module for the wrong kernel.  What is the output of:


```
locate ndiswrapper
```

You could also try installing it again, but updating your sources list first:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

As for the failure to compile by source, did you type 'make' before you typed 'sudo make install'?  'make' needs to come first, because that's the command that actually compile the modules; 'make install' just copies them to the system directories where they need to live.

----------


## cnkbrown

Here is output from locate after apt-gets.  I would have expected something in /lib/modules/.... maybe?

/etc/ndiswrapper
/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common/NEWS.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common/README.Debian
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common/changelog.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common/changelog.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common/copyright
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/NEWS.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/changelog.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/changelog.gz
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/copyright
/usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper-1.9.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
/var/cache/apt/archives/ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb
/var/cache/apt/archives/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.52-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-common.list
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-common.md5sums
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.list
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.md5sums

----------


## cnkbrown

I did a search of ubuntu packages for ndiswrapper.ko, and it came back with linux-image-2.6.27-7. which seem to be 64 bit kernels.  uname -r on my box says; 2.6.25-2-386.  Not sure what to think of that.

----------


## pytheas22

Yeah, it looks like the ndiswrapper module doesn't exist anywhere on your system, although it's not clear why.  I've seen problems like this before and was never able to solve them without reinstalling Ubuntu.  So if possible, the easiest thing for you to do may be to wipe your system and do a fresh install.

If you can't or don't want to reinstall Ubuntu, I would try compiling from source again (grab a fresh copy of the source code from ndiswrapper's site so that it won't be tainted by any half-baked build that you attempted with your previous code).  If the compilation fails, please post the total command line output for the whole process.

Also, you're on 8.10, right?  If you post the output of the following commands (with your card plugged in), maybe we can come up with an alternative way to get your card going, without using ndiswrapper:


```
uname -m
lspci -nn
lsusb
```

----------


## cnkbrown

here's output from the commands you suggested.  I'll try a buidl from source, and post results on that separately.

cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ uname -m
i686
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller [8086:2590] (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2792] (rev 03)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:2660] (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 [8086:2658] (rev 03)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 [8086:2659] (rev 03)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 [8086:265a] (rev 03)
00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 [8086:265b] (rev 03)
00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:265c] (rev 03)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev d3)
00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:266e] (rev 03)
00:1e.3 Modem [0703]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller [8086:266d] (rev 03)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:2641] (rev 03)
00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller [8086:2653] (rev 03)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:266a] (rev 03)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1677] (rev 01)
03:01.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI6515 Cardbus Controller [104c:8036]
03:01.5 Communication controller [0780]: Texas Instruments PCI6515 SmartCard Controller [104c:8038]
03:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

----------


## cnkbrown

OK - when I try a build from source, it has trouble with the kernel headers (which I've re-installed), as follows;

cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ locate ndiswrapper | grep -v cbrown
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ 
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ make
make -C driver
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 M=/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386'
make[2]: Makefile: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386'
make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver'
make: *** [all] Error 2
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ ls /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386/Makefile 
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386/Makefile
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ ls -l !$
ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386/Makefile
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2008-10-31 01:46 /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386/Makefile -> ../linux-headers-2.6.25-2/Makefile
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2/Makefile
ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2/Makefile: No such file or directory

Seems like the install of the headers isn't providing a complete package.

----------


## pytheas22

cnkbrown: you have a Broadcom-based wireless card (PCI ID 14e4:4318 ), which shouldn't really require ndiswrapper, since there are good native Linux drivers for Broadcom chips.  Your card should actually have worked out-of-the-box; did you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers to enable it?  If you did and it still doesn't work, what is the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43 -e bcm
```

And are you using Ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?

We can still try to deal with ndiswrapper if you want to go that route, but really I think that using the native driver is a lot better, as it has more features, better support, etc.

----------


## cnkbrown

native sounds good.  Upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 the other day - all worked fine before then.

System>Administration>Hardware Drivers says "No Proprietary Drivers are in use on this system".

output of the commands you suggest is;

cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:12:3f:f3:bf:98
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 1GB/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.91 duplex=full firmware=5751-v3.29a ip=172.17.3.128 latency=0 link=yes module=tg3 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:03:03.0
       version: 02
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master
       configuration: latency=64
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 3
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 72:79:13:39:10:1b
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43 -e bcm
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$

sudo modprobe b43
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43 -e bcm
[ 2387.617147] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found
[ 2387.685383] b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2, Revision 7
[ 2387.685406] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8
[ 2387.850109] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to eth1
[ 2391.910768] input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input12
[ 2392.216661] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)
[ 2392.216669] b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed in July 2008.
[ 2392.216672] b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Dr...devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).
[ 2393.262712] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized
[ 2393.263304] b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized
[ 2393.282692] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[ 2393.283111] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[ 2393.283498] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
[ 2393.283534] b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started
[ 2393.337068] b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2
cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~$ 

need to make that permanent

----------


## pytheas22

So it appears to be an issue just of making b43 get loaded at boot (assuming that your wireless actually worked after you manually modprobe b43).  You should be able to make the system auto-load b43 by adding it to /etc/modules:


```
echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

If not, you could write a boot script to do it:


```
echo '#!/bin/bash' > /etc/init.d/load-b43.sh
echo 'modprobe b43' >> /etc/init.d/load-b43.sh
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/load-b43.sh
sudo update-rc.d load-b43.sh defaults
```

I also see that it's whining in dmesg about your having an out-of-date firmware file.  If the card doesn't actually work even with b43 inserted, that could be the problem, but you should be able to download a more recent firmware file easily enough and copy it to /lib/firmware.

----------


## cnkbrown

This seems to have my wireless up and running, thanks.

The only issue left is the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.

Is shows the B43 driver, but says its not active.  When i click Activate, it says its downloading the driver, and then it shows an error box with an icon, and a cancel button, but no error text.

Scratch that ^ - I had to install b43-fwcutter.  Now it shows a downloading bar that appears to be making no progress. 

dmesg has this to say when the b43 get loaded at boot;

[   44.063327] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)
[   44.063336] b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed in July 2008.
[   44.063339] b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Dr...devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

Should I bother doing anything about that?

----------


## pytheas22

> Now it shows a downloading bar that appears to be making no progress.
> 
> dmesg has this to say when the b43 get loaded at boot;
> 
> [ 44.063327] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)
> [ 44.063336] b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed in July 2008.
> [ 44.063339] b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Dr...devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).
> 
> Should I bother doing anything about that?


If your wireless is working reliably and at decent speeds, then I wouldn't worry about any of this.  The graphical application for enabling drivers (called 'jockey-gtk') can be buggy; you shouldn't trust what it says as much as what your kernel is really doing.  The outdated firmware warning can probably also be ignored as long as the firmware that you have is working.

If something's still not working acceptably, however, let me know.

----------


## kingleer

I have a bcm4311 rev 1 card and nothing I do makes it work under Ubuntu 8.10. 

Can someone please help me?

----------


## jeggerleg

[QUOTE=pytheas22;5561757]*Introduction*

There are plenty of good how-to's on ndiswrapper out there, but many of them lack thorough troubleshooting sections or omit important information.  This guide is intended to diagnose and solve the most common issues that prevent ndiswrapper from working, even after it appears to be successfully installed and configured.

QUOTE]
snip

Or maybe just use Windows.  I've never had a problem with wireless cards, they come with installation discs and away you go. Use Linux and away you don't.

----------


## pytheas22

> I have a bcm4311 rev 1 card and nothing I do makes it work under Ubuntu 8.10.
> 
> Can someone please help me?


You probably won't need to use ndiswrapper for this card, but please post the output of the following commands and I'll try to find instructions on what you need to do:



```
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn | grep -i broadcom
uname -m
```

Also, which Ubuntu release are you using (8.04, 8.10...)?



> Or maybe just use Windows. I've never had a problem with wireless cards, they come with installation discs and away you go. Use Linux and away you don't.


In short, I think that very few people consider wireless drivers above all else when choosing which operating system to use.

Also, I would point out that for cards that have Free (as in open-source and GPL'd) Linux drivers--which is most popular cards by this point--wireless is simpler in Linux than in Windows: you just plug the card in and go, because the drivers are built into the Linux kernel.  If I could have all the hours of my life back that I've spent trying to hunt down obscure wireless drivers (not to mention drivers for every other piece of hardware) after doing a new Windows installation, I'd be much happier with the world (sure, sometimes the drivers come on CD, but sometimes they don't, and in most cases I or the people I'm doing the installation for lose the CDs anyway).  At this point a majority of wireless cards 'just work' out-of-the-box in Linux; Windows will never see that.

But if you're content with Windows, more power to you.

----------


## jeggerleg

> You probably won't need to use ndiswrapper for this card, but please post the output of the following commands and I'll try to find instructions on what you need to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> lshw -C Network
> lspci -nn | grep -i broadcom
> uname -m
> ```
> ...


Thank you, but I'm not content using Windows, it's simply that my wireless card in a Dell laptop  (so there must be quite a few about)doesn't work out of the box. It does however using Vista.
My installation of Ubuntu 8.10 in an Acer laptop doesn't boot properly at all, and my attempt at installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a work PC failed because of insufficient memory. This PC runs XP without problem.

----------


## Mason Whitaker

Thank you so much for writing this! I was actually considering dropping Ubuntu untill I found this guide. 
Thank you again  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

> Thank you, but I'm not content using Windows, it's simply that my wireless card in a Dell laptop (so there must be quite a few about)doesn't work out of the box. It does however using Vista.
> My installation of Ubuntu 8.10 in an Acer laptop doesn't boot properly at all, and my attempt at installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a work PC failed because of insufficient memory. This PC runs XP without problem.


I'm sorry you have such bad luck with Ubuntu.  I can assure you that my experience with it has been much more positive, although admittedly hardly perfect.

I don't want to continue a conversation here about Windows vs. Ubuntu--this isn't the appropriate section of the forums for it--but because I think that some of your criticisms of Ubuntu are unfair, I will point out that: 1) most Broadcom-based wireless cards (which is probably what's in your Dell) work out-of-the-box in 8.10 if you simply go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers to enable them (they're not enabled by default because of licensing issues with the firmware); 2) if the card works out-of-the-box in Vista, it's only because your OEM configured it that way...if OEMs configured Ubuntu for you too, all of the hardware-support problems that you experience would not exist; 3) there are some known issues with booting problems on certain Acer laptops which probably include your issue; you can find instructions through Google for working around them; 4) yes, machines with < 256 megabytes of memory will have trouble running the live CD to install Ubuntu (although they can run Ubuntu itself fine once it's installed); in this case you should use the alternative CD to install.

I encourage you to start threads about your various problems with Ubuntu if you can't find them answered already; I'm confident that you'll find helpful answers here if you commit a little time to asking for help.



> Thank you so much for writing this! I was actually considering dropping Ubuntu untill I found this guide.


I'm really glad it helped, and thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## jeggerleg

> I'm sorry you have such bad luck with Ubuntu.  I can assure you that my experience with it has been much more positive, although admittedly hardly perfect.
> 
> I don't want to continue a conversation here about Windows vs. Ubuntu--this isn't the appropriate section of the forums for it--but because I think that some of your criticisms of Ubuntu are unfair, I will point out that: 1) most Broadcom-based wireless cards (which is probably what's in your Dell) work out-of-the-box in 8.10 if you simply go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers to enable them (they're not enabled by default because of licensing issues with the firmware);
> 
> I encourage you to start threads about your various problems with Ubuntu if you can't find them answered already; I'm confident that you'll find helpful answers here if you commit a little time to asking for help.


Thank you for that advice - I have managed to get the wireless card to work.

----------


## tmulcahy

Hi pytheas22,

I've read through every page of this thread and can't see a similar problem to what I'm having.

I'm running Hardy 8.04 on a Dell Dimension 5150 with a Netgear wg111t USB wifi adaptor. I'm using ndiswrapper and it does work very well and achieves good speeds (400KB/s on my internet connection), however If I place any load on it, such as trying to download a 600MB file the connection will break before the download is complete (99.99% of the friggin time!).

The only way to get the connection back is to shutdown the computer and start it again. If I try a 'restart' rather than a shutdown, the connection will not come back up.

Would an upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 help?

I see that the wg111 is listed on this site, would that help sort out the problem? Clutching at straws here!
http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB

Any help appreciated so I can save myself rebooting every 5minutes.

----------


## pytheas22

tmulcahy: you may well have better luck in 8.10.  You could at least burn a live CD and try it there.

You may also have better luck if you try using a different Windows driver with ndiswrapper, or if you compile ndiswrapper from source--although neither of these options is a guaranteed solution.

Also, the site that you linked to says that the WG111 has a prism (p54) chipset, which should have native support built into the Linux kernel (I have a p54 device and it works out-of-the-box in 8.04), meaning that ndiswrapper is not necessary.  Was your card not auto-detected by Ubuntu?

If you could please post the output of the following commands with your card plugged into the computer, I'll see if I can find some instructions that would help you:


```
lsusb
lshw -C Network
```

Finally, when your connection breaks, try running these commands; they may bring the connection back up without requiring you to restart the machine:


```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

----------


## tmulcahy

Thanks for your quick reply!

I couldn't get the adaptor to work without ndiswrapper out of the box. I will try with 8.10, of course downloading such a large file will break my connection so at least I will get a chance to test your other suggestion for re-enabling my adaptor without a restart  :Wink: 



```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1385:4251 Netgear, Inc 
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:00f9 Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```




```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:03:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:13:72:c6:ca:1e
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k4-NAPI firmware=N/A latency=64 maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:0f:b5:94:62:83
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netwg11t driverversion=1.52+NETGEAR,09/05/2005,1.5.0.21 ip=192.168.1.2 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```


Ran this again with 'sudo' as I received a warning the first time.



```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
[sudo] password for tmulcahy: 
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:03:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:13:72:c6:ca:1e
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k4-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=64 link=no maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:0f:b5:94:62:83
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netwg11t driverversion=1.52+NETGEAR,09/05/2005,1.5.0.21 ip=192.168.1.2 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

Thanks for your help!

----------


## pytheas22

tmulcahy: thanks for the information.  I think that your card has an Atheros chipset, not Prism.  It doesn't seem to be listed at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB --there's an entry for a Netgear WG111 but it must be a different version, as your PCI ID (1385:4251) does not match the one given.  This happens frequently because hardware vendors like to change the chipsets in their cards but continue to sell them under the exact same names.

In any case, this all means that ndiswrapper is indeed probably the only way to get your card working, as there are no native drivers for Atheros-based USB devices as far as I know.

I googled around but unfortunately couldn't find anyone else having problems with this card under ndiswrapper.  There seem to have been some issues a couple of years ago with this card causing Ubuntu (the whole system, not just networking) to crash and lock up, but they were supposed to have been resolved a while ago, so I doubt that they relate to your problem.

I think that the best thing to do is to try the suggestions in my last post.  If they don't help, then the next time that your card crashes, please immediately open a terminal, run the following command and post the output here.  Hopefully it will provide a clue as to why exactly the card is crashing:


```
dmesg | tail
```

----------


## tmulcahy

Hi pytheas22, (do you have a name other than the username! Kinda odd using it).
I'm Tom by the way,
anyhow..

I ran the "dmesg | tail" command directly after the connection broke, here is the output



```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
[   48.178180] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   48.231838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   48.231851] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
[   48.231922] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0
[  846.084343] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[  846.084857] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[  846.085942] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[  854.585760] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  856.501382] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  871.311520] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$
```


Also,
Last night I tried the other commands you suggested.



```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

However the command did not complete after a reasonable time so I used ctrl-c to stop it. There was no output.


I also tried the following command that you mentioned in an earlier post,
and received the following message.


```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
ERROR: Removing 'ndiswrapper': Device or resource busy
```

----------


## tmulcahy

Also, to be thorough I ran the "dmesg | tail" again just now when the connection was working correctly and received the following output.

The order of the last three lines is different, and the number at the start of each line differs. Otherwise it looks the same.



```
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
[  151.422939] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[  151.451983] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[  151.451995] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
[  151.452063] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0
[  178.302233] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[  178.302916] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[  178.303781] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[  188.717401] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  188.877277] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  207.672663] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
tmulcahy@tmulcahy-desktop:~$
```

If you need any more info I will gladly dig it out.
If you reckon its not fixable I'd be glad if you could reccomend a wifi card thats likely to work well with Ubuntu. 
Thanks for your help so far.

----------


## pytheas22

Tom: unfortunately, it seems that nothing got dumped to dmesg about the card's crash.  This leaves us with virtually nothing to go on regarding why it went down.  You could compile ndiswrapper from source with debugging enabled and hope to get some clues there, but that would be a huge amount of work and unless you can read source code (I can't), it probably wouldn't do any good.

So the only real advice I can offer is what I already said, that is, try it under Ubuntu 8.10, try compiling ndiswrapper from source, or try using a different Windows driver (remember to remove the one you currently have first).  The ndiswrapper database (search that page for '1385:4251' to find the section relevant to your card) says that version 2.1 of the driver from Netgear's website works (you will need to extract it from the .exe file).

It's also possible that disabling encryption on your router might help, although I doubt you want to do that.

If you want to buy another card, there's a non-exhaustive list here of those that should work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu.  Just be careful to pay attention to revision/version numbers and exact model names, because rev. A of a given card may be a completely different device from rev. B, as far as Linux is concerned.  The only way to figure out for certain which chipset your card has is to plug it into a computer and run 'lsusb' to get its XXXX:XXXX PCI ID number.

Sorry I can't offer any better advice.  Please let me know if you have more questions regarding the potential solutions I mentioned or purchasing a new card.

Chris

----------


## tmulcahy

Thanks Chris,
I will try version 2.1 of the driver and let you know if it succeeds, thanks again.
Regards,Tom

----------


## axe87

> OK - when I try a build from source, it has trouble with the kernel headers (which I've re-installed), as follows;
> 
> cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ locate ndiswrapper | grep -v cbrown
> cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ 
> cbrown@cbrown-laptop:~/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53$ make
> make -C driver
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver'
> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 M=/home/cbrown/MyDocuments/MyDownloads/ndiswrapper-1.53/driver
> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386'
> ...


I'm having the same problem building ndiswrapper, and have come to the same conclusion that the install of the headers doesn't provide a complete package. No /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2 directory is created as shown by cnkbrown.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 several times. Is there some other way to get and install these files?

----------


## pytheas22

axe87: first, isn't the 2.6.25 kernel outdated now?  Stable Intrepid should be using 2.6.27.  Are you still running Intrepid alpha or something, and if so can you upgrade to the stable release?

Otherwise, I think the problem is that, at least in the .deb that I downloaded from here, the Makefile included in the headers directory in the package seems to be blank.  This would explain why 'make' won't work.  Unfortunately, however, I don't really know of a way to fix it, besides rewriting the Makefile by hand, which I don't know how to do.  Maybe copying over a Makefile from the headers directory of another kernel would work?  I have no idea.

I guess the best thing I can do is tell you to try to upgrade to the 2.6.27 kernel, or to use the ndiswrapper package (is there a reason you need to build it from source, i.e. the package doesn't work for you?).  Also, are you sure your card requires ndiswrapper?  In cnkbrown's case, as you can see, we ultimately solved the problem by using a native driver instead of ndiswrapper.

----------


## tmulcahy

> Thanks Chris,
> I will try version 2.1 of the driver and let you know if it succeeds, thanks again.
> Regards,Tom


Hi Chris,
No luck with the 2.1 driver I'm afraid.. if any of the other solutions work I will let you know. Thanks for your help

Tom

----------


## axe87

> axe87: first, isn't the 2.6.25 kernel outdated now?  Stable Intrepid should be using 2.6.27.  Are you still running Intrepid alpha or something, and if so can you upgrade to the stable release?


pytheas22,

I've just updated to Intrepid and thought I was on the latest kernel. When I do another update it says the system is up to date. Any hints on how I can get on to the stable release, as it seems I'm not. Might as well sort this out first.

P.S. The reason for using ndiswrapper; I was using it before as it was giving better performance with my WiFi chipset.

----------


## pytheas22

Tom: sorry to hear that.  If you get time, you might try compiling ndiswrapper from source or upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10.

By the way, how consistent is the behavior you experience?  Does your connection always break at the same point during a download, and if so, how long can you download for before it crashes?  And it only breaks during long downloads, right, not during normal surfing or shorter (<10 megabyte for example) downloads?  What kind of speeds are you downloading at when it crashes (you can of course press control-Y in Firefox and it will show you current downloads and their speeds)?  If you download a large file at a slow speed (because it's hosted by a slow server), does it still break?

It might be possible to throttle download speed as a way to prevent the interface from crashing during long downloads...you wouldn't be able to download at full speed, but at least the connection wouldn't die.

axe87: perhaps you upgraded but for some reason are still booting into an older kernel.  What is the output of:


```
uname -a
cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

----------


## axe87

pytheas22

Thanks that was the hint I needed. Booted now on the 2.6.27 kernel and able to get ndiswrapper running without needing to recompile.

----------


## tmulcahy

> Tom: sorry to hear that.  If you get time, you might try compiling ndiswrapper from source or upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10.
> 
> By the way, how consistent is the behavior you experience?  Does your connection always break at the same point during a download, and if so, how long can you download for before it crashes?  And it only breaks during long downloads, right, not during normal surfing or shorter (<10 megabyte for example) downloads?  What kind of speeds are you downloading at when it crashes (you can of course press control-Y in Firefox and it will show you current downloads and their speeds)?  If you download a large file at a slow speed (because it's hosted by a slow server), does it still break?
> 
> It might be possible to throttle download speed as a way to prevent the interface from crashing during long downloads...you wouldn't be able to download at full speed, but at least the connection wouldn't die.


Chris,
I need to run a cable from my router to download 8.10, might be able to do that today. Regarding the consistency of the connection behaviour, One night I managed to download a file of 537mb, whereas other nights the connection failed well before that much data had been downloaded.

I have been routinely making 500kB/s from my connection which is pretty much bang on the money for a 4mb/s dsl.
Speed throttling is something I had thought about, however I don't know how to go about it.. My router does not support it either. Any suggestions?
Cheers, Tom

----------


## pytheas22

There's a utility called trickle that should be able to throttle bandwidth.  You can install it with:



```
sudo apt-get install trickle
```

To use it, run a command like:


```
trickle -s -d [max download speed, in Kb/s] -u [max upload] [executable to run]
```

So if you wanted to start Firefox and cap downloads and uploads at 10 Kb/s, you would type:


```
trickle -s -d 10 -u 10 firefox
```

Make sure you've closed all running instances of Firefox (or typed 'killall firefox') before starting a new Firefox session through trickle; otherwise trickle won't work.

I'd give this a shot.  If you cap your download speeds, does the connection still crash?  If this works, we can figure out how to make Firefox always run through trickle in a more user-friendly way (i.e. without you having to launch it through a terminal).

----------


## kinyua

My Toshiba laptop has a broken wifi i use a usb adapter would it be any easier to configure it using ndiswrapper?I jus wanna know before I try Ubuntu on it!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## pytheas22

kinyua: ndiswrapper would almost certainly be one way to get your card working, but depending on which chipset is in the card, there may be easier/better ways (i.e. if there's a native Linux driver available, it's usually better to go that route).  If you post the output of this command (with the card plugged in), I'll look it up and try to find instructions for you on getting it working:


```
lsusb
```

----------


## ryan!

ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l 
athfmwdl : driver installed 
ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ lsusb 
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse 
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1385:4250 Netgear, Inc WG111T 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub  
ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network 
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. 
  *-network                
       description: Ethernet interface 
       product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 
       physical id: 0 
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0 
       logical name: eth0 
       version: 14 
       serial: 00:e0:61:09:d3:e9 
       width: 64 bits 
       clock: 33MHz 
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical 
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A latency=0 module=sky2 multicast=yes 
  *-network DISABLED 
       description: Ethernet interface 
       physical id: 1 
       logical name: pan0 
       serial: a6:8f:cd:97:f1:7e 
       capabilities: ethernet physical 
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes 




HELP........PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pytheas22

ryan!: according to the database, your card should be supported by the driver available here.  However, the database notes that there are two .inf files contained there--athfmwdl and wg111t--and that both need to be installed in order for ndiswrapper to work.  It looks like you only have athfmwdl installed, not wg111t too.  Please try installing wg111t by cd'ing into the directory where it's located and typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i wg111t.inf
```

Then reboot.  If things still don't work after a reboot, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## ryan!

ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network 
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. 
  *-network                
       description: Ethernet interface 
       product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 
       physical id: 0 
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0 
       logical name: eth0 
       version: 14 
       serial: 00:e0:61:09:d3:e9 
       width: 64 bits 
       clock: 33MHz 
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical 
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A latency=0 module=sky2 multicast=yes 
  *-network:0 
       description: Wireless interface 
       physical id: 1 
       logical name: wlan0 
       serial: 00:18:4d:2d:bd:c0 
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless 
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netwg11t driverversion=1.53+NETGEAR,01/07/2005,1.0.1.10 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g 
  *-network:1 DISABLED 
       description: Ethernet interface 
       physical id: 2 
       logical name: pan0 
       serial: fa:50:7e:d1:44:e8 
       capabilities: ethernet physical 
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes 
ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l 
athfmwdl : driver installed 
netwg11t : driver installed 
	device (1385:4250) present 
ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan 
[   14.839059] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no) 
[   15.409221] ndiswrapper: driver athfmwdl (,12/05/2003,1.00.001) loaded 
[   15.553228] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper 
[   16.501702] ndiswrapper: driver netwg11t (NETGEAR,01/07/2005,1.0.1.1007) loaded 
[   16.864287] wlan0: ethernet device 00:18:4d:2d:bd:c0 using NDIS driver: netwg11t, version: 0x10000, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 1385:4250.F.conf 
[   16.864309] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA 
[  101.779611] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

it still doesn't work....... but i think im like 95% of the way...before this guide i was at 0 or 1 percent..so im happy for that and it'll probably get solved within the next day

----------


## pytheas22

ryan: yes, things look a lot better now...ndiswrapper is claiming successfully the card and the interface is up.  Are you not able to connect using Network Manager (in the top-right corner of the screen)?  If not, please tell me the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## ryan!

ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan 
[sudo] password for ryan:  
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning. 

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wlan0     Scan completed : 
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1A:70:4A:1F :Very Happy: E 
                    ESSID:"suite100east" 
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g 
                    Mode:Managed 
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1) 
                    Quality:7/100  Signal level:-91 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm 
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 
                    Extra:bcn_int=100 
                    Extra:atim=0 
                    IE: WPA Version 1 
                        Group Cipher : CCMP 
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP 
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:19:E3:33:63:EF 
                    ESSID:"Apple Network 3363ef" 
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g 
                    Mode:Managed 
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 
                    Quality:4/100  Signal level:-93 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm 
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 
                    Extra:bcn_int=100 
                    Extra:atim=0 
                    IE: WPA Version 1 
                        Group Cipher : TKIP 
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:12:0E:8A:E2:96 
                    ESSID:"07FX11041244" 
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g 
                    Mode:Managed 
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 
                    Quality:12/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm 
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s 
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 
                    Extra:bcn_int=100 
                    Extra:atim=0 

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning. 



see in the picture how the network manager is trying to connect but ends up saying connection failed or something to that effect...could the problem be im not blacklisting a program

----------


## pytheas22

ryan: you can scan and see networks, so the driver is definitely installed and working.

Usually the failure to establish a connection is caused by Network Manager.  You would probably have better luck if you installed wicd, an alternative connection manager.  To install it, first uninstall Network Manager by typing:


```
sudo apt-get remove network-manager
```

Then download the .deb installer for wicd and move it to your Ubuntu computer.  Double-click on it to install.

After it installs, you should be able to launch wicd from the Applications>Internet menu.  Are you able to connect under wicd?

You may also be able to connect by turning off encryption on your network, but I doubt that's an acceptable solution.

----------


## venumus

hey im new to ubuntu but not linux

ive used ndiswrapper for about a year or so and now its givin me problems.

cant seem to get the ndiswrapper module loaded at boot. even though i blacklist the other drivers....

----------


## pytheas22

venumus: in Ubuntu, you can make the system auto-insert the ndiswrapper module at boot by adding it to your /etc/modules file.  You could do that simply by typing:


```
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

That should work; if it doesn't, let me know.  You could always write a boot script if necessary.

You should also make sure that no other module is claiming your wireless card in the place of ndiswrapper, which could be your problem.  Check #3 of the tutorial in the first post of this thread explains how to verify that no other modules are competing with ndiswrapper.

----------


## venumus

```
 *-network
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 03
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
```




```
# replaced by b43 and ssb.
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist b43
blacklist ssb
blacklist b43-pci-bridge
```

so yeah an other module is claiming it. do i need to write a boot script? im not so hot on my scripting skills...but i do need to get better so...hahah.

----------


## pytheas22

venumus: if you run the following commands, does the card come up under ndiswrapper (look at the output of 'lshw -C Network' to see which module is driving it):


```
sudo modprobe -r b43 b44 ssb b43legacy ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If that fixes it, we can just write a boot script to run those commands automatically at boot.

Blacklisting b43 is probably not working because of a conflict with the b44 ethernet driver...this occurs if you happen to have a Broadcom-based ethernet card as well; do you?

----------


## venumus

yup that brought the card up indeed. i can scan and connect.

----------


## pytheas22

Good.  Now run these commands to create a boot script:



```
sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
```

A blank file will open up.  Paste these lines into it:


```
#!/bin/bash

modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb ndiswrapper
modprobe ndiswrapper
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Then save and close the file, and run these commands to make it execute at boot:

```

cd /etc/init.d
sudo chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
sudo update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh defaults
```

That should do it.  Reboot and your wireless interface should be up under ndiswrapper automatically.  If not, let me know.

FYI: a more thorough discussion of writing boot scripts in Ubuntu.

----------


## kooshy

Hi

I have an Asus WL-138G wireless card (the rev-1.0 Marvell chipset) that now works on my computer beacause of your great guide, so thank you!

But i have another problem. I'm trying to connect to a network that has MAC filtering and WEP (a 13 char password). I can connect to this network on Windows (i have a dual boot) every time but i can't connect on Ubuntu. I can connect to my neighbor's unsecured wireless network on Ubuntu on the other hand (that's how i know ndiswrapper works). 

I've tried connecting with NM applet and configuring it manually (System->Administration->Network) but it just won't work.

When I connect with the NM applet it asks me for the passphrase and if I enter it it just waits for a while and then asks again. I've also tried upper and lower case letters for the passphrase since linux is case sensitive.

Has anyone had a similar problem?
Is it possible that Ndiswrapper module changes the MAC?

Sorry for my english but I'm not a native speaker.
Hope I'm not too much trouble.
Kooshy

----------


## pytheas22

kooshy: ndiswrapper should not be changing your MAC address.  If you want to verify your MAC address, run the command 'ifconfig wlan0'.  It will tell you the MAC assigned to the interface on the first line:


```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:21:85:0d:87  
          inet addr:192.168.1.47  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::219:21ff:fe85:d87/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:698425 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:363146 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:562341562 (562.3 MB)  TX bytes:51003073 (51.0 MB)
          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xe800
```

I suspect that the problem you're having isn't related to the MAC filtering, but to the fact that the network uses WEP.  Are you positive that the Windows driver that you loaded into ndiswrapper supports WEP?  Did you check the ndiswrapper database to see if other users have reported being able to use WEP with your card?  If you're not sure, please let me know the PCI ID of your wireless card (which you can get using the 'lspci -nn' or 'lsusb' commands) and I'll try to look it up.

Also, make sure that when you enter the WEP key in Network Manager, you choose the right kind of security.  There should be two options for WEP: '128-bit Passphrase' and '40/128-bit Key' (see attached screenshot).  In some versions of Ubuntu, WEP passphrase is selected by default, but few people use that.  You probably use a 40 or 128-bit HEX key.  Try with that option.

If you still can't figure it out, if you post the output of the command 'sudo iwlist scan' and tell me the name of your network, I can give you instructions for trying to connect to it manually from the command line, which can be useful for troubleshooting.

----------


## kooshy

Here's the output from lspci:



> 01:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter [11ab:1fa6] (rev 07)


and the sudo iwlist scan output:



> wlan0     Scan completed :
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:0F0:B8:0E
>                     ESSID:"Zulova_vas"
>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
>                     Mode:Managed
>                     Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
>                     Quality:56/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
>                     Encryption keyn
>                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
> ...


I have 4 options where it comes to WEP and the NM applet (i think it's version 0.6 or 6.6 ... something like that):
 - WEP 128-bit passphrase
 - WEP 64/128-bit Hex
 - WEP 64/128-bit ASCII
 - LEAP

And my password has 13 characters and has non A-F letters in it so I guess it can't be HEX. I can't even write the whole password in the field if i choose the second option.

----------


## pytheas22

kooshy: I'm betting that since you don't have a standard WEP password, Network Manager is having issues using it.  You should be using the 'WEP 128-bit passphrase', but it's possibly that even with that, NM doesn't know how to negotiate correctly.

You might have better luck using wicd instead of NM.  You can install wicd by typing these commands (provided you are online via ethernet first):


```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net intrepid extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch wicd from the Applications>Internet menu, and try connecting with it (if it doesn't work the first time, try playing around with the different options).  Do you have any better luck?

If wicd doesn't help, we can try doing it manually from the command line...

You could also just change your WEP key to HEX or use WPA instead, which would probably solve the problem (you know that anyone can crack WEP in five minutes these days, right?).

----------


## joeradtke

Back in September you solved my wireless problem by pointing me to a driver for 168C:001C which miraculously solved my problem.  

I developed a new problem and ended up reloading Ubuntu.  When I tried to install this driver again the source seems to be gone.

It was an AR5211 driver.  Do you have any idea how to get it?

A million thanks again.

Joe

----------


## pytheas22

joeradtke: the link to the original driver still works for me right now, but the server seems very flaky (was going to take 28 minutes to download a < 3 megabyte file in Firefox, although using wget it only took a few seconds, strangely) so I can understand if you were having problems with it.

I managed to download the file and copied it onto my server, however.  You can download it here if the original link is still not working for you.  Let me know if this solves the problem.

----------


## joeradtke

Thanks it worked as far as getting the driver.

Didn't make the wireless work though.  I think it is a hardware problem.

I went through your guide and everything is ok except:

joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   36.352242] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   36.646244] ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,05/02/2007,5.3.0.45) loaded
[   36.646598] ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2226): closing handle 0xdf9fa328 not implemented
[   37.135363] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18
[   37.340345] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1b:9e:cb:fc:35 using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf
[   37.345519] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   37.345628] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   49.220214] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  325.216420] ndiswrapper (mp_reset:62): wlan0 is being reset
joeradtke@joeradtke-laptop:~$

It isn't finding a link and another computer here is finding 7 links.

The wireless switch is turned on but I suspect the device quit working.

Thanks anyway.

Joe

----------


## pytheas22

Joe: the 'wlan0: link is not ready' message is normal.  Don't worry about that.

The line that says 'wlan0 is being reset', however, seems strange.  I'm wondering what's going on with that.

Are you using the same version of Ubuntu with which this card originally worked, or did you upgrade (e.g. from 8.04 to 8.10)?

Can you see networks if you type at the command line:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

You can also try googling for that line about 'wlan0 is being reset'; you may find information on why it complains about that and how to fix it.

Unfortunately I'm headed to bed now, but if you don't make any progress on this, let me know.  Even if ndiswrapper won't work with your card, it has an Atheros chipset and should be possible to get working using native drivers...so don't give up on this!

----------


## joeradtke

iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

It started working intermittently about two days ago and then stopped altogether.  I was using 7.10.  I decided to reload the system and used 8.04.  It acts exactly the same as before I reloaded it (after it quit working).  

I haven't given up yet.  I will do the google thing and see if I find anything.

Thanks again,

Joe

----------


## pytheas22

Joe: before googling more, you may want to try running the script available from this thread.  It will download and install a native Linux driver (madwifi) for your card, which should make it work without ndiswrapper.  As I recall, this works for 168c:001c cards in Hardy.

You will need to unblacklist the ath_pci driver in order for the madwifi driver to work.  To do so, open up the blacklist by typing:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

and erase any lines that say _blacklist ath_pci_, then save the file.  Then install the madwifi driver using the script and reboot.

If things still don't work after that, please tell me the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
modinfo ath_pci
```

----------


## joeradtke

Works perfectly.  Thanks a million, again.

I wonder why the old way quit working.

I've been fooling with this stuff to try to learn about it, but it goes pretty slowly.  I get stuck every once in a while and have to find somebody start like you to get me going.


Thank you again.

Joe

----------


## pytheas22

> Works perfectly. Thanks a million, again.
> 
> I wonder why the old way quit working.


Glad to hear that.  I have no idea why it would have broken, but I'd suspect that it has to do with some difference between 7.10 and 8.04.  It's also possible that the Windows driver was changed since the last time you used it.  In any case, the native madwifi driver should work better for you and provides more features (packet injection, reliable monitor mode, I think even AP mode, etc.).

----------


## Ex Amigan

My problem is that I have failed to even successfully install ndiswrapper onto my system. I cant get either synaptic nor the terminal to recognise I even have a downloaded ndiswrapper version 1.53. The terminal reports it cannot find ndiswrapper1.53 even when I CD its location

I read some where that ndiswrapper needs to be compiled before it is usable. Is this my problem? and if so how do I compile it? If not what am i doing wrong. This problem is driving me nuts.

My computer is a 2.8ghz Dell desktop running Windows XP and I access the net via a Netgear WPN111 USB adapter

----------


## pytheas22

Ex Amigan: it looks like you were not typing in the name of the ndiswrapper packages correctly--you were typing 'ndiswrapper-1.53' and 'ndiswrapper-utils', but these are not quite the exact names.  Try running these commands instead; they should install ndiswrapper for you:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
```

That should do it.  If not and you get errors, please post the terminal output.

Also FYI: I think that the Netgear WPN111 won't really work with WPA under ndiswrapper (it *might* be possible to make it sort of work with WPA if you try really hard, but don't count on it being reliable).  It also won't work on 64-bit Ubuntu because there are no 64-bit Windows drivers available.  So hopefully your router doesn't use WPA and you're using 32-bit Linux.

----------


## hashime

what if you can only find a .sys file and no .inf file? Is there anything I can do?

----------


## pytheas22

hashime: I think you need the .inf file, although there may be some way around it if you try hard enough.  But a .inf file should definitely exist somewhere, as Windows would need it in order to know how to use the driver.  Which card do you have and what is the PCI ID?

----------


## etherealethel

Help - I have spent days and days trying to get my wireless usb working, but to no avail - have followed your thread plus many others, but still can't connect. 

I have ubuntu 8.10 loaded on an old pentium IV with a netgear WG111v2 usb pen. 

Initially when I loaded Ubuntu it seemed to recognise the wireless network, and even told me I had connected but when I tried to browse the internet i just got 'page not found' for everything. 

I then tried installing the win98 drivers direct from the netgear CD using Ndisgtk, and now it won't connect at all.

ndiswrapper -l returns

 "net11v2 : driver installed
       device (0846:6A00) present (aternate driver: rtl8187)"

 sudo lshw -C network recognises the device as network:1, and shows the driver I loaded.

iwlist wlan0 scan shows my ESSID:"Thomson74A99F"

it seems to see my AP and asks me for the key, but then tries for ages to connect, eventually coming back to me and asking for the key again. It does this continually until it eventually decides to give up. 

I blacklisted the alternate driver, and also turned off IPv6, and changed boot grub to pci=noacpi as recommended by other threads. I have even tried loading the rtlsetup 8187 drivers from majorgeeks, but always get the same result.

I am very much a newbie, so I struggle alot with the jargon and need very specific idiot guides for everything, but have found your instructions very clear - so I am at a total loss as to what to do now!!! HELP!!!

----------


## pytheas22

etherealethel: you may have better luck using wicd instead of Network Manager to connect to your AP.  You can install wicd by running these commands (you will need to be plugged into the Internet via ethernet; if that's impossible, let me know):


```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

After that, launch wicd from your Applications>Internet menu.  Are you able to connect using that?

If not, please tell me the output of these commands, and we can try other solutions:


```
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e rtl
```

Also, have you tried disabling security on your router temporarily just to see if you can connect then?  This can be useful to know.

---

FYI: installing wicd will force you to uninstall Network Manager.  If wicd doesn't work and you want NM back at any point in the future, you can reinstall it by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
```

----------


## etherealethel

Many thanks for your quick reply, especially this time of year!

I did actually try installing Wicd last night, after following some other threads. I used synaptic package manager to do it, and it removed network manager as you said... unfortunately Wicd couldn't see my wireless network at all! so I removed it and reinstalled network manager again. 

Here is the output you asked for (with network manager installed)

lisa@lisa-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: f
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:10:dc:50:dc:c7
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 ip=192.168.1.67 latency=32 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes
  *-network:0 DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: fe:aa:40:31:07:56
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:18:4d:62:5a:51
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net111v2 driverversion=1.53+NETGEAR Inc.,3/16/2006,5.12 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
lisa@lisa-desktop:~$ 


lisa@lisa-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for lisa: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:68:0C:80:E7
                    ESSID:"Thomson74A19F"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality:65/100  Signal level:-54 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:90:D0:D7:70:96
                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-B4A5"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:35/100  Signal level:-73 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0


lisa@lisa-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan - e rtl
(standard input):[   17.091097] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
(standard input):[   17.642462] ndiswrapper: driver net111v2 (NETGEAR Inc.,3/16/2006,5.1213.06.0316) loaded
(standard input):[   32.868896] wlan0: ethernet device 00:18:4d:62:5a:51 using NDIS driver: net111v2, version: 0x1, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless LAN USB NIC                                     ', 0846:6A00.F.conf
(standard input):[   32.868952] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
(standard input):[   32.869028] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
(standard input):[  121.101077] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
(standard input):[  288.588504] ndiswrapper: driver net111v2 (NETGEAR Inc.,3/16/2006,5.1213.06.0316) loaded
(standard input):[  303.841865] wlan0: ethernet device 00:18:4d:62:5a:51 using NDIS driver: net111v2, version: 0x1, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless LAN USB NIC                                     ', 0846:6A00.F.conf
(standard input):[  303.842632] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
grep: e: No such file or directory
grep: rtl: No such file or directory
lisa@lisa-desktop:~$ 

I do have a wired connection as have moved the pc downstairs next to the router. I'm not sure how to disable the security on the router, as it was installed as part of a TV/Phone/broadband package, and the provider didn't exactly provide much in the way of instructions!

I promised myself I wouldn't start messing around with this today - but just couldn't resist (how sad is that!) 

Merry Xmas!

----------


## pytheas22

etherealethel: I really think that wicd will get you connected.  The reason that you couldn't see any networks before is probably because it failed to auto-detect the name of your wireless interface, but we fan fix that.

So first, please reinstall wicd.

Next, open it and click 'Preferences'.  In the Preferences window, make sure the 'Wireless Interface' is specified as 'wlan0' (screenshot attached).  Then hit ok, and refresh the network list in wicd.  Do you see networks now?

I looked up the version of the Windows 98 driver that you loaded into ndiswrapper and it's supposed to work, so that's not the problem.  That's why I think the best thing to do at this point is to try wicd again.  But if that doesn't work, we can try some other things.

I hope you're enjoying the holiday too, and not spending too much of it playing with wireless cards in Linux!

----------


## husky55

I have read this thread and really enjoyed the wonderful knowledge and generosity of the haves to the haves not i.e. the expert vs. the ignorant like me.

So I decided to share this story.

I did not have a problem until Christmas, when I was seduced by this ndiswrapper thread.

I originally installed Ubuntu 8.10 to my test computer. Well, it was working fine. so I installed it on my gaming desktop and it also was running fine. I used the ethernet connection so internet connection was not a problem. I was so amazed at the new and improved Ubuntu over the many variants of Red Hats I tried over the years. I had a terrible time even to get USB to work back then. 

So I decided to install Ubuntu to my laptop, knowing fully well that wireless is going to be my problem.

But no, Ubuntu recognizes my Dell wireless 1500 draft N card with Broadcom chipset, so I installed the driver with Hardware Drivers from System>Admin.

Keyed in my WPA pw and it connects to my repeater bridge with no problem.

I cannot tel you how happy I was, because in the past, I gave up on Linux and its many varieties because I could not make wireless to work.

So flushed with enthusiasm, I installed ndwrapper and then the Dell windows drivers. Everything was going so well until Christmas day, when I reboot the laptop and now no network connection. No more dancing network icons, jut a static dead wireless.

So I spent all Christmas day and night and this morning install and reinstall drivers and now my wireless network is dead as a door nail. I tried a ton of things but nothing doing. Somehow ndiswrapper and Dell windows drivers for the Dell wireless 1500 minicard kill my wireless and I cannot restore my Ubuntu to its previous state.

I am thinking that my love affair with Ubuntu is fast approaching its end just when I got MP3 and Youtube playing beautifully with Ubuntu. But now no wifi means no internet except tethered to a cat5 cord. And that is not an option.


I know this is all my fault because I did not leave well enough alone but being and engineer, I had to keep trying. It's just my nature.

 :Sad: 


P.S.

I have now lost my ethernet also. At this point I removed ndiswrapper and installed the Ubuntu b43xx driver.

chan@ubuntu:~$ lshw  -C   Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 02
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=64
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: ce:1b:8e:df:30:fb
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
chan@ubuntu:~$ sudo ///etc/init.d/networking restart
[sudo] password for chan: 
 * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]

----------


## pytheas22

husky55: I'm not positive what's going on, but it looks like your wireless card is currently being driven by the b43 driver.  Try running these commands to switch to the ndiswrapper driver, since you say that the wireless was working under ndiswrapper until yesterday:


```
sudo modprobe -r b43 b44 ssb ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Does it work now?  If not, please tell me the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e b43 -e b44 -e ssb -e adio
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## husky55

Thanks for giving the directions on what to do.

I am sorry if I was not clear in my post. Everything was working fine with the B43 driver, the Ubuntu default for broadcom chipset. Since I have a Draft N wifi card and a draft N wifi setup, I tried to use ndiswrapper (3 components as listed) to install the Dell Windows 1500 wifi card drivers (these drivers are working real well in the windows XP side of the laptop). The result was disaster. Something is stopping the network from working, i.e. the computer icon for the network at the top right of the screen do not spin to attempt to connect. 

In addition I lost my ethernet connection for the Ubuntu. Nothing wrong with WinXP side of the same machine. I tested my network and it's working fine.

I did run the codes posted.

sudo modprobe -r b43 b44 ssb ndiswrapper return nothing

sudo modprobe ndiswrapper   return nothing

sudo ifconfig wlan0 up return no such device

I have lost the ethernet and wireless and have trouble posting from the laptop. I am using a desktop to post this.

I ran:

ndiswrapper -l result nothing

cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I removed #replaced by b43 and ssb
blacklist bcm43xx


dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e b43 -e b44 -e ssb -e adio
sudo iwlist scan

output:


chan@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep -e  wlan -e b43  -e  b44 -e  ssb -e adio
[    3.196388] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    3.196397] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.264114] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0b:00.0
[    3.322390] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_device_is_enabled
[    3.322393] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_device_is_enabled
[    3.322521] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_pcicore_dev_irqvecs_enable
[    3.322523] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_pcicore_dev_irqvecs_enable
[    3.322702] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_bus_may_powerdown
[    3.322704] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_bus_may_powerdown
[    3.322786] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent
[    3.322789] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent
[    3.323058] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_pcihost_register
[    3.323060] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_pcihost_register
[    3.323328] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent
[    3.323330] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent
[    3.323474] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_set_mask
[    3.323476] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_set_mask
[    3.323765] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_device_enable
[    3.323767] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_device_enable
[    3.324088] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_driver_unregister
[    3.324090] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_driver_unregister
[    3.324312] b44: disagrees about version of symbol __ssb_driver_register
[    3.324314] b44: Unknown symbol __ssb_driver_register
[    3.324446] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_bus_powerup
[    3.324448] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_bus_powerup
[    3.324811] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_clockspeed
[    3.324814] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_clockspeed
[    3.324933] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_translation
[    3.324936] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_translation
[   12.769365] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_device_is_enabled
[   12.769368] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_device_is_enabled
[   12.769503] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_pcicore_dev_irqvecs_enable
[   12.769505] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_pcicore_dev_irqvecs_enable
[   12.769688] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_bus_may_powerdown
[   12.769690] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_bus_may_powerdown
[   12.769777] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent
[   12.769779] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent
[   12.770061] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_pcihost_register
[   12.770063] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_pcihost_register
[   12.770337] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent
[   12.770339] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent
[   12.770490] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_set_mask
[   12.770492] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_set_mask
[   12.770785] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_device_enable
[   12.770788] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_device_enable
[   12.771105] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_driver_unregister
[   12.771107] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_driver_unregister
[   12.771337] b44: disagrees about version of symbol __ssb_driver_register
[   12.771339] b44: Unknown symbol __ssb_driver_register
[   12.771483] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_bus_powerup
[   12.771485] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_bus_powerup
[   12.771938] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_clockspeed
[   12.771941] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_clockspeed
[   12.772079] b44: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_translation
[   12.772082] b44: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_translation
[   13.506836] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4321 WLAN found
[   13.556037] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4, Revision 1)
[   13.556068] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

At this stage, I do not know what to do. But since it's the holidays, I will say that I have had nothing in Ubuntu worth saving, so this is just a very painful learning experience. I guess I could start with a new fresh install of Ubuntu.

My only hope was to restore the Ubuntu to it's original install.

----------


## pytheas22

husky55: although b43 may not support 11n mode yet (they're working on it, I believe), there's a driver called 'wl' that should.  It's a closed-source driver released by Broadcom and should support your 4328 card.  If you're on Ubuntu 8.10, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and you should see an option to enable the "Broadcom STA Wireless Driver."  Check that box.

If you're on 8.04, see this thread for instructions on installing the wl driver.

On 8.10, you should also be able to load 'wl' manually by typing:


```
sudo modprobe -r b44 b43 ssb ndiswrapper wl
sudo modprobe wl
```

If you do that and type 'sudo iwlist scan', do you see a list of wireless networks?

As for the ethernet breaking, it looks like the problem described in this thread from a few weeks ago, which was caused by a bad kernel update.  Applying system updates should fix it, according to that thread.  The broken ethernet therefore appears to be an issue totally independent from the broken wireless, although I'm sure that your bad luck in having both these problems coincide has made you worry that a much larger disaster has occurred to wipe out your networking entirely.  But actually things don't seem to be that bad; it's just an unfortunate coincidence that the ethernet and wireless broke at the same time.

Of course, you can't apply updates if you currently have no way of getting online.  But if you choose to boot into an older kernel at the grub boot screen (choose one lower on the list), your ethernet may work there, which would allow you to apply updates.  If you can't get the wireless going, I would give this a shot.

On the other hand, if you really don't have anything important on your Ubuntu system, it only takes 30 minutes to reinstall, so you could always go with that.  And use the 'wl' driver from the start this time.

Either way, I'm happy to help you straighten out the wireless and ethernet with your existing system, or to get the 'wl' driver working on a new install.

----------


## etherealethel

Hello again, yes i tried your suggestion re. wicd, and it now sees the Thomson network, but when I enter the WEP key it spends ages trying to connect but no joy. It seems to get stuck at the 'obtaining IP address' stage. 

Also, when installing wicd i get a message 'the Network Manager Applet could not find some of the required resources. It cannot continue' but then when I click OK it appears to have installed wicd OK..?

----------


## husky55

@pytheas22,

I will do as suggested. On another note, I did follow your troubleshooting guide and it was better than some graduate courses I took in another life.

Frankly, please consider writing as book about networking and wireless. Linux needs it.

Besides the politics and description of Baltimore in the HBO series the Wire, I had no idea , it's also a Linux paradise.

Happy Holidays,

 :Smile:

----------


## husky55

Hey pytheas22,

I got my wireless back. You are a genius. I still don't know how I messed it up, but I have a Fedora Red Hat Linux Bible of 2" thick book and it does not even begin to understand my problem, much less to solve it.

I kept doing the B43 driver and the Dell driver and they don't work. I am so happy you told me about the Broadcom STA driver. I would have sworn that I did install that baby before with disastrous results.

As far as my ethernet, may be after the holidays you will have some suggestions.

Many thanks again,

 :Guitar:

----------


## pytheas22

etherealethel: I googled around for a while and the consensus with your card (PCI ID 0846:6a00) seems to be that it won't work with ndiswrapper with networks that are encrypted.  I think that's what it comes down to.

Since no security is not an option for you, I think the best strategy at this point would be to try switching back to the rtl8187 driver, which is the one that Ubuntu would have used for your card by default.  I know you said that you were able seemingly to connect under that driver but could not load web pages, but that could be something simple to fix.

So my recommendation would be that you follow these steps to revert to the rtl8187 driver:

1. open up your blacklist file by typing:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

and remove any lines that read 'blacklist rtl8187' or similar.  Add to the file this line:


```
blacklist ndiswrapper
```

Then save and close the file.

2. reboot
3. after rebooting, your card should be brought up under the rtl8187 driver and you should be able to connect using wicd (or Network Manager if you reinstalled it...although it may not hurt to see if this card performs any better under wicd).  If it doesn't seem to be working, try typing:


```
sudo modprobe rtl8187
```

and wait a few seconds to see if you can connect then.  If it still doesn't work, please just skip to the bottom of these instructions and post the information requested there.

4. connect to your network.  Once you've been connected but are unable to load web pages, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e rtl -e wlan -e ndis
ifconfig
wget google.com
host google.com
cat /etc/resolv.conf
wget 209.85.171.100
```

Hopefully this will lead to any easy solution.  From what I read, your card should work under the rtl8187 driver even on secured networks.



> Also, when installing wicd i get a message 'the Network Manager Applet could not find some of the required resources. It cannot continue' but then when I click OK it appears to have installed wicd OK..?


Don't worry about this; it always says this when you install wicd.  Unfortunately, it's nothing that would help troubleshoot your problem.




> I will do as suggested. On another note, I did follow your troubleshooting guide and it was better than some graduate courses I took in another life.
> 
> Frankly, please consider writing as book about networking and wireless. Linux needs it.
> 
> Besides the politics and description of Baltimore in the HBO series the Wire, I had no idea , it's also a Linux paradise.


Thanks for the kind words.  I actually don't know very much about networking or Linux, really.  In my real life I'm a PhD student studying eighteenth-century France, which means that the only books I could ever write are on stuff like Louis XIV, which would unfortunately not be very helpful to many Ubuntu users.  But maintaining this thread is a good means of procrastinating from my real work, and if it helps some people get ndiswrapper working, all the better  :Smile: 

EDIT: also just saw that you got your wireless working again; glad to hear it.  If the ethernet doesn't get fixed by Ubuntu updates, let me know...

----------


## husky55

@pytheas22,

So I got my wireless back. But then I had to restart to get back into Wiindows. After Windows, I returned to Ubuntu for a restart and there we go again. The Broadcom STA Wireless Drive is Activated as before but Not in Use.

So back to the terminal I go and use the magic code:

sudo modprobe -r b44 b43 ssb ndiswrapper wl
sudo modprobe wl

And again the wireless works.

My question is what do I have to do to get this wireless driver activated and in use as part of the boot up process. I switched between Ubuntu and WinXP many times during the day. It gets pretty annoying to have to  go to the terminal to type in the code every time.

Thanks,

 :Confused: 

My output:

chan@ubuntu:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       logical name: eth1
       version: 01
       serial: 00:16:cf:89:3b:ff
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl ip=192.168.1.72 latency=0 module=wl multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 02
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=64
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: da:9f:c0:fa:8f:4f
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes

My Ethernet, broadcom chipset is Unclaimed and Disabled.My wireless is working with the magic code. If I blacklist b43 b44 and ssb will that do it? How do I install wl automatically?

Thanks again,

----------


## DaleFarrell

Whoa. You say ndiswrapper will not validate encrypted connections? I was advised to disable fwcutter and use just the ndiswrapper. I did that and I can only connect wirelessly to an unencrypted access point. I have bcmwl5 drivers installed. Dale.

----------


## pytheas22

> My question is what do I have to do to get this wireless driver activated and in use as part of the boot up process. I switched between Ubuntu and WinXP many times during the day. It gets pretty annoying to have to go to the terminal to type in the code every time.


Try running this command once:


```
echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot and see if your card is automatically up.  If not, do this:

1. type:



```
sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
```

A blank file will pop open.  Put this into it:


```
#!/bin/bash

#this script loads the 'wl' driver at boot; see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847&page=19 for more information

modprobe -r b44 b43 ssb ndiswrapper wl
modprobe wl
```

2. now run these commands:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
sudo update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh defaults
```

This should take care of it if the first solution doesn't (try the first solution first because it's cleaner).

As for the ethernet being unclaimed: have you applied all Ubuntu updates?  From what Google told me, this should solve that issue, hopefully.  If the updates don't help, please try booting into an older kernel and let me know if that makes a difference.

----------


## pytheas22

> Whoa. You say ndiswrapper will not validate encrypted connections? I was advised to disable fwcutter and use just the ndiswrapper. I did that and I can only connect wirelessly to an unencrypted access point. I have bcmwl5 drivers installed. Dale.


Dale: no, I didn't mean that ndiswrapper can't connect to encrypted networks.  In the case above, with that particular wireless card, there seem to be problems with WEP and WPA when using ndiswrapper as a driver.  But in general, _ndiswrapper is perfectly capable of connecting to networks that use WEP, WPA, WPA-enterprise_, etc.

Since you have a Broadcom-based wireless card, you should really not need to use ndiswrapper, as Broadcom cards have very good native Linux drivers.  If you could please post the output of these commands, I'll try to help you get set up with a better driver:


```
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn | grep -i broadcom
uname -mr
```

Also, if you use wicd (see post #178 for installation instructions), you *might* be able to connect to a protected network under your current configuration, depending on where exactly the problem lies.  It might be worth a shot before we go and switch out your drivers completely.

----------


## taliosfalcon

I've been banging my head against the wall trying to get ndiswrapper working with my msi wind( 8187SE wireless), tried using no encryption, wep and wpa, it can see the network every time, just not connect to it. No errors that I can find anywhere or anything.

ndiswrapper -l shows it as installed and present,


 *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 22
       serial: 00:1d:92:cb:fe:29
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net8187se driverversion=1.52+Realtek,08/22/2008,5.9071.0 latency=0 link=no module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g


[   33.353471] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   33.619794] ndiswrapper: driver net8187se (Realtek,09/17/2008,5.9073.0917.2008) loaded
[   33.781275] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   34.587976] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1d:92:cb:fe:29 using NDIS driver: net8187se, version: 0x500a5, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8185 Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC                                     ', 10EC:8199.5.conf
[   34.588022] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   34.588130] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   56.175820] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  105.826432] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  106.804198] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  191.847657] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  273.700518] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  300.675885] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  359.037601] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[  359.037957] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  359.096085] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  359.120388] ndiswrapper: driver net8187se (Realtek,08/22/2008,5.9071.0822.2008) loaded
[  359.194916] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[  359.363975] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1d:92:cb:fe:29 using NDIS driver: net8187se, version: 0x500a5, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8185 Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC                                     ', 10EC:8199.5.conf
[  359.366248] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  359.367831] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  362.893742] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  371.717247] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  372.830659] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  465.667119] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready


I seem to be getting a lot of wlan0 link not readies...but I don't know if thats a problem or not?  :Confused:

----------


## etherealethel

Hiya - thanks again for all your hard work - i did manage to disable security on my router, and yes - i got connected! obviously not a permanent solution though... so now am doing fresh re-install of 8.10 as didn't seem to be able to get back to the original linux driver...

----------


## etherealethel

Dear Pytheus - I reinstalled ubuntu, and reloaded wicd - no joy in connecting - same thing happens - ie. it tries to connect for ages, but doesn't manage it.  I have left wicd in operation - here is output of code: (have only included the parts relevant to the wireless network)

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
  *-network:0
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:18:4d:62:5a:51
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg


lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e rtl -e wlan -e ndis
[   21.082541] phy0: hwaddr 00:18:4d:62:5a:51, RTL8187vB (default) V1 + rtl8225z2
[   21.082583] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187
[  138.144984] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  138.344032] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  138.544026] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  138.744033] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7 timed out
[  153.170640] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  153.368032] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7

.. and the above repeated a number of times with the same output but different numbers in square brackets..

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ wget google.com
--2008-12-27 12:49:55--  http://google.com/
Resolving google.com... failed: Name or service not known.
wget: unable to resolve host address `google.com'

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ host google.com
cat /etc/rs;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
domain lan
search lan
nameserver 192.168.1.254

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ wget 209.85.171.100
--2008-12-27 12:50:28--  http://209.85.171.100/
Connecting to 209.85.171.100:80... failed: Network is unreachable.
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ 

If I reload the network manager I have to reboot, and thereafter I have lost the original connection I had before re-installing wicd.  Repeated the above commands and get identical output.

Maybe I should get another wireless adaptor? Do you know of one which is more likely to work???

----------


## husky55

Hi pytheas22,

Thank you again for the details instructions.

1. Method 1 is definitely cleaner but it did not work.

2. Method 2 shows that the STA driver is activated and currently in use vs activated and not in use. However same as 1, there is not wireless connection and the icon does not move like it's trying to connect, just static.

3. However, when I type in the 
sudo modprobe -r  b44 b43 ssb ndiswrapper wl
sudo modprobe wl

Then again it works. 

This sounds really strange but I was extremely careful typing the codes for 1 and 2 and follow the directions to a t.

I did something since yesterday. Blacklisted ndiswrapper, b44 b43 ssb. Still had to do the typing of code above.

So that's my sorry story.

 :Capital Razz:

----------


## pytheas22

*I'm going to reply to three different people in this one post, so if you're one of those people, please make sure to scroll down and find the section relevant to you.

*taliosfalcon*: like others, you may want to see if you have better luck connecting under wicd (see post #178 for instructions on installing it).  This may do the trick, especially if you're trying to connect to a secured network.  The way that Network Manager (the program that Ubuntu uses by default to connect) does WPA negotiation is sort of weird, and sometimes wicd does it more successfully.

Another possible solution for you is to install native drivers for your card instead of ndiswrapper.  I helped a friend get the wireless working on her Wind--same wireless card as yours--and the native driver, r8187b, works quite well.  To install those drivers, run these commands (make sure you are online via ethernet first):


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://julienpecqueur.com/ftp/rtl8187se_linux_26.1023.0928.2008.tar.gz
tar -xzvf rtl8187se_linux_26.1023.0928.2008.tar.gz
cd rtl8187se*
./makedrv
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
sudo ./wlan0up
```

At this point, provided you haven't received any error messages, your card should be up and running until the next reboot.  If this works, we can make the installation permanent so that the wireless will come up automatically.


[note: if the process above fails, you can try an alternate installation method using Debian packages by running these commands:


```
wget http://boskastrona.ovh.org/download/linux-rtl8187se-modules-1023@2.6.27.7.11.deb
sudo dpkg -i linux-rtl8187se-*.deb
```

This should work for Ubuntu 8.10.]

*etherealethel*: I'm afraid I don't have anything definite to tell you, but I found this post, which says that running this command solves the problem of the WG111v2 not connecting:


```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
```

Does it help?  If not, please post the output of this command:


```
lspci -nn
```

*husky55*: try running these commands.  I made a typo previously which probably screwed things up (I'll edit the original post to fix it), and the script that you created is probably not really running at boot.  But running this once should fix that:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
sudo update-rc.d wifi-fix.sh defaults
```

The 'defaults' part is what I forgot before.

----------


## husky55

Hey everybody, it's the holidays!!!

Why are we doing this? Surely it's not because our jobs are at stake!!!

I swore to my wife that I would not be fooling with computers today and during the holidays. But she had to do some errands. So here I am again.

First, my thanks and best wishes to pytheas22 for a Happy New Year and I hope that the economy will get better in 2009 for all of us. It has been a dreadful year for a lot of people. But only in America do we swing from the right to the left in every few years. Yes we can.

Frankly, as pointed out earlier, a reinstall of Ubuntu would solve some or most of my problems (since I don't know any better), but I want to learn this thing, this Ubuntu wireless business. Like the tale of the scorpion and the turtle crossing the river, the scorpion had promised the turtle not to kill the turtle in return for a free ride. but then the scorpion reneged and stung the turtle. When the turtle asked why did he did it, he said "it's in my nature." And so they both drowned.

Anyway, I just want to wish everybody a Happy New Year and many thanks again to pytheas22 who has the grace and generosity to send me the correct code.

The correct code works perfectly. How about that for an encore? Yes we can!!!

----------


## etherealethel

Hi pytheus - I did come accross that thread too - but it didn't work - I have now tried plugging in a friend's d-link adaptor - DWL-G122 - and that seems to work just fine - even without using ndiswrapper - so fingers x'd and I'll see if it still works when i move the computer back upstairs!!!

Incidentally I did come across another thread re. the netgear card that might mean something to you - i just don't have the competence to follow the instructions - something about disabling the IEEE80211 framework????

http://linux-wless.passys.nl/languag...ws.english.php

Anyway, thanks again for all your help on this - glad to see you're putting your PhD to good use!!!!!
Hopefully I won't be posting any more desperate pleas for help....

----------


## pytheas22

etherealethel: unfortunately, the information on that page that you linked to seems a bit outdated and I don't think is relevant any longer.  Modern Linux kernels don't use the IEEE80211 framework at all anymore (it's been replaced by mac80211), and the Realtek driver referred to on that page has been replaced by a newer one that doesn't have these module-compatibility issues.

However, that brings up one last thing which you might try, which is compiling the latest Linux wireless drivers.  This will give you an updated version of the driver for your card, which may, if you're lucky, work better than the default one.  To compile the latest wireless stack, first download the source code and save it to your desktop.  Then run these commands:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
cd ~/Desktop
tar xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 
cd compat-wireless*
make
sudo make unload
sudo make load
```

At this point, see if you have any better luck connecting to your router.  If so, we can make the changes permanent.  Otherwise, rebooting your machine will make it default back to the stock Ubuntu wireless drivers.

If not, the DWL-G122 is a good option for plug-and-play wireless--I have one myself (rev. C) and it works great with its Ralink chipset.

----------


## janusm

My computer is a IBM T30 and running Ubuntu Hardy Heron, 8.04.
Here is what I did after trying for quite some time to get my wireless card to work.  I found this on some Linux website, and it WORKS !!!!!!
In my T30, I had to remove my internal WiFi card.

1. Plugged in my netgear WPN511 card.  It started flashing 2 light alternately.
2. (Applications, Assessories, Terminal) Typed in:
sudo iwconfig atho essid <your ssid here>
sudo iwconfig ath0 key <your hex key here> restricted
sudo iwpriv ath0 mode 3
sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2
sudo dhclient ath0
3. After the second iwconfig, both lights started blinking together.
4. I could login to my website.

I had another Netgear card, WG511U and that works too.

!!!At the moment I have to write these instructions everything time the computer is booted. I have a question, where do I put these instructions to automatically when booted it is included.  Any help is appreciated.

-Jan

----------


## pytheas22

Jan: you can write a boot script to run these commands automatically each time your computer turns on.  To do that, follow these instructions:

1. type:



```
sudo gedit /etc/init.d/wifi-fix.sh
```

A blank file will open.  Add these lines to it:


```
#!/bin/bash

sudo iwconfig atho essid <your ssid here>
sudo iwconfig ath0 key <your hex key here> restricted
sudo iwpriv ath0 mode 3
sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2
sudo dhclient ath0
```

Make sure you fill in the information about your hex key and essid, of course.

2. save and close the file
3. run these commands:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo chmod +x wifi-fix.sh
sudo update-rc.d defaults
```

This should take care of it.  If not, let me know.

----------


## Ex Amigan

> Ex Amigan: it looks like you were not typing in the name of the ndiswrapper packages correctly--you were typing 'ndiswrapper-1.53' and 'ndiswrapper-utils', but these are not quite the exact names.  Try running these commands instead; they should install ndiswrapper for you:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
> ```
> 
> That should do it.  If not and you get errors, please post the terminal output.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------

I found the reply below on another Linux help web site and this guy seems to have had no problem with making ndis wrapper do its stuff with the WPN111. I am not at my computer at the moment but I will let you know how it goes. Thanks  




> WPN111 works well using ubuntu feisty and ndiswrapper 
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...u-6.06-515914/
> I found it easy to get up and running with ndiswrapper doing the following:
> 
> 1. make sure ndiswrapper is installed (use synaptic if its missing)
> 
> 2. put the driver disk in and cd to /media/cdrom0/ndis5
> 
> 3. run: sudo ndiswrapper -i netwpn11.inf
> ...


P.S. What is "feisty"

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - I tried compiling latest drivers as suggested, but no change on Netgear connection. Am now officially giving up and sticking with Dlink! Many many thanks again for all your help,
Vive La Revolution!

----------


## pytheas22

Ex Amigan: those instructions should work, provided you have the Windows driver CD for your card.  The only thing I'd point out is that in step 2, the path to your CD-ROM might be a little different; if the line given there doesn't work, try /media/*cdrom1*/ndis5, for example.

Also, the reason I think that the WPN111 has issues with WPA is because I spent a long time last summer trying to help someone connect to his WPA network on one of these cards.  He eventually managed to do it after a lot of hacking, but even then, the connection was not that stable.  There are other people who report total failure with the WPN111 and WPA too if you google around.

You might have better luck, but I just wanted to warn you.  The card should work fine with WEP, just not WPA.



> P.S. What is "feisty"


Ubuntu 7.04 was named 'Feisty Fawn' (like Ubuntu 8.10 is named 'Intrepid Ibex').  But those instructions should still work for 8.10.

etherealethel: sorry we couldn't get it working with encryption, but I'm glad you found a card that works.

La révolution est incroyable parce que vraie!

----------


## husky55

"La révolution est incroyable parce que vraie!"

Yes, we can!!! because it's real (true)!!!

Happy New Year!!!

 :Very Happy: 

P.S. Hi pytheas22, my wife gave me a new laptop with an intel 5100 wifi card. What driver does Ubuntu use as default or one must do this ndiswrapper for win-intel driver again!!!

----------


## polauster

I' m kind of lost with all this information, just arrived @ Ubuntu, is there anyone capable of telling me how can I configure my onda usb modem to make work internet from my computer anywhere? If so I will be very pleased to know how, thanks everybody!!!

----------


## pytheas22

*polauster*: with your USB modem plugged in, please open a terminal from the Applications>Accessories menu, then run the following commands and post the output here:


```
lsusb
lshw -C Network
uname -mr
```

With that information, I can hopefully find instructions for you on how to make your modem work.

*husky55*: the Intel 5100 cards should use the iwlagn driver, which should be included in Ubuntu 8.10, meaning that these cards should work out-of-the-box there (if yours isn't, let me know).  In 8.04 you would have to compile the iwlagn driver manually; I can give you instructions if you like.  Intel has great Linux support for its wireless cards so you should not need ndiswrapper; I also seem to recall it not working with the newer Intel cards due to various bugs.

----------


## mahasmb

I hope you can help me.

I need to uninstall and reinstall my ndiswrapper drivers ever time I restart my computer. I'm using a Dlink DWA-542 pci card. Chipset: 168c:0023 (rev 01), and a net5416.inf driver file.

Once I get the driver reinstalled after about two-three tries the internet works fine, that is, until I have to restart my computer.

Please tell me there's a fix for this.

----------


## etherealethel

I knew it was too good to be true - moved the PC upstairs and it did connect on boot up - but only for about 20 mins... then reverted to the usual 'page not found' even though still said connected... the signal is weaker up here though - today it is working quite a bit longer  - any idea why it would drop out? Is it the signal?

"Lisez moins, vivez plus" !!!

----------


## pytheas22

*mahasmb*: in a worst case, you could probably write a boot script to reinstall ndiswrapper automatically each time you boot your computer, which would effectively work around your problem, although it's not the cleanest of solutions.

But I'm wondering if the problem is something simpler, like perhaps that the ndiswrapper module is just not auto-loading.  If that's the case, the solution is easy.

After a reboot, please post the output of the following commands (in this order) so I can get a better idea of what's going on:



```
ndiswrapper -l
lsmod | grep ndis
lshw -C Network
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

*etherealethel*: the increased range could be the cause of the crashes, but there are other possibilities as well.  The next time you lose the connection, please open up a terminal and run these commands:


```
dmesg | tail -50
lshw -C Network
lsusb
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
ifconfig
```

I used to have some issues with my DWL-G122 dropping due to driver bugs.  I thought they'd been fixed, but I haven't used the device since Ubuntu 7.10 so I don't really know.  If it is the driver, there are other drivers that you could use and probably get better performance (that's what I did).

----------


## jrounds

> First, remove your installation of ndiswrapper:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
> ```
> 
> Next, download the latest stable release of the ndiswrapper source code from the ndiswrapper site and save it to your desktop.
> 
> ...



I am thinking the first code line should not be executed any time after sudo -s?  So I had been messing with this for bout 5 hours.  Got a little sloppy trying to make things work.  The issue was no internet access and I had to patch because of 8.10 and I didn't really anything.  So I did sudo -s ... sometime started back over and then did" sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*"  which removed ~alot of stuff~ for someone that didnt yet have a working ndiswrapper installed.  Now I eventually did get it installed and when I rebooted all that was left for ubuntu was an option for a memtest.  Is this what did it?

----------


## pytheas22

*jrounds*: the 'sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*' command should only have removed packages related to ndiswrapper (there should be no more than five or six of them), even if you ran it after typing 'sudo -s'.  If you typed it differently, it could possibly have matched and removed more packages and caused serious problems for your system, however.  Are you sure you typed it exactly as given here?

Is your system still broken?  If all you have is a memory test option at boot, your only option would be to reinstall from scratch, unfortunately.  But I'd be happy to help you get ndiswrapper working on a new installation.

I'll also edit the 'sudo apt-get remove...' command to eliminate the possibility of matching more packages than intended.

----------


## jrounds

> *jrounds*: the 'sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*' command should only have removed packages related to ndiswrapper (there should be no more than five or six of them), even if you ran it after typing 'sudo -s'.  If you typed it differently, it could possibly have matched and removed more packages and caused serious problems for your system, however.  Are you sure you typed it exactly as given here?
> 
> Is your system still broken?  If all you have is a memory test option at boot, your only option would be to reinstall from scratch, unfortunately.  But I'd be happy to help you get ndiswrapper working on a new installation.
> 
> I'll also edit the 'sudo apt-get remove...' command to eliminate the possibility of matching more packages than intended.



Thanks for all this effort, but I ended up fixing this with the native driver patch instructions going around on these threads.

----------


## josefcarel

I would like to ask for your help with a little problem. I have installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver for my Atheros 5007eg and it works fine but it takes a lot of time to connect to the router. I have to try again until I can see the two dots becames green. There is something I can do?

----------


## pytheas22

*josefcarel*: how long does it take?  If you're far from the router, it might take up to a minute.  Does it _always_ fail on the first attempt to connect but succeed on the second?

You might have better luck if you used wicd instead of Network Manager to connect.

There are also native Linux drivers that would work for your card and probably provide better performance than ndiswrapper.  These can be installed easily using the script in this thread.  You may need to remove the ath_pci module from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to get these drivers to work.  If you need more help, let me know.

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: how long does it take?  If you're far from the router, it might take up to a minute.  Does it _always_ fail on the first attempt to connect but succeed on the second?
> 
> You might have better luck if you used wicd instead of Network Manager to connect.
> 
> There are also native Linux drivers that would work for your card and probably provide better performance than ndiswrapper.  These can be installed easily using the script in this thread.  You may need to remove the ath_pci module from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to get these drivers to work.  If you need more help, let me know.


Well, its takes more o less a minute so I will leave it just like now. It seems to me very difficult to install and configure wicd. Maybe better will be to try with madwifi. Thanks a lot any way

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: how long does it take?  If you're far from the router, it might take up to a minute.  Does it _always_ fail on the first attempt to connect but succeed on the second?
> 
> You might have better luck if you used wicd instead of Network Manager to connect.
> 
> There are also native Linux drivers that would work for your card and probably provide better performance than ndiswrapper.  These can be installed easily using the script in this thread.  You may need to remove the ath_pci module from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to get these drivers to work.  If you need more help, let me know.


I back to you again. I have been trying WICD but it is worst than Network Manager so I back to this one. Now I would like to try Madwifi but the way shown in that script use *Madwifi.sh* instead what your proposal in page 5 here:

echo 'blacklist ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'ath_pci' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi...0080801.tar.gz
tar -zxvf madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801.tar.gz
cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801
sudo make
sudo make install

Whats the diference and what is better to do? Thanks a lot  :Confused:

----------


## pytheas22

> Whats the diference and what is better to do? Thanks a lot


Use the madwifi.sh script.  The steps that I gave on page 5 won't work anymore because the links are broken.  The madwifi.sh script should work and will be easier.  If you have trouble let me know.  If the script doesn't solve the problem for you, please post the output of these commands:


```
lsmod | grep ath
dmesg | grep ath
lshw -C Network
cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep ath
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## josefcarel

> Use the madwifi.sh script.  The steps that I gave on page 5 won't work anymore because the links are broken.  The madwifi.sh script should work and will be easier.  If you have trouble let me know.  If the script doesn't solve the problem for you, please post the output of these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep ath
> dmesg | grep ath
> lshw -C Network
> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep ath
> sudo iwlist scan
> ```


in the meantime I have tryied the proposal in page 5 with this broken link and of course without results. I need now to remove something?

----------


## josefcarel

> in the meantime I have tryied the proposal in page 5 with this broken link and of course without results. I need now to remove something?


Ok here i post the output:
lsmod | grep ath
ath_pci               101024  0 
wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci
ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci

dmesg | grep ath
[   36.503365] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
[   36.614743] ath_pci: 0.9.4

 lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:1b:38:e4:c3:99
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.86 ip=10.0.0.3 latency=0 module=tg3 multicast=yes
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: cap_list
       configuration: latency=0

 cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep ath
blacklist ath_pci

sudo iwlis scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------


## pytheas22

*josefcarel*: it looks like the madwifi driver is still not claiming your card.  Did you run the script?

Don't worry if you already ran the commands from page 5.  You don't need to remove anything.  Just run the madwifi.sh script.  If after running that your connection still doesn't work, please post the output of:


```
modinfo ath_pci
sudo modprobe ath_pci ath5k ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep ath
```

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: it looks like the madwifi driver is still not claiming your card.  Did you run the script?
> 
> Don't worry if you already ran the commands from page 5.  You don't need to remove anything.  Just run the madwifi.sh script.  If after running that your connection still doesn't work, please post the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> modinfo ath_pci
> sudo modprobe ath_pci ath5k ath9k
> sudo iwlist scan
> ...


Here the requested output:

modinfo ath_pci
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
version:        svn r3878
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.
author:         Errno Consulting, Sam Leffler
srcversion:     168B1DC259AAD65A2454E21
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00009013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000024sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000023sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000019sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000018sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000017sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000016sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000015sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000101Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00001014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010B7d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000A727d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000007sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        ath_hal,wlan
vermagic:       2.6.24-22-generic SMP mod_unload 586 
parm:           beacon_cal:int
parm:           countrycode:Override default country code.  Default is 0. (int)
parm:           maxvaps:Maximum VAPs.  Default is 4. (int)
parm:           outdoor:Enable/disable outdoor use.  Default is 0. (int)
parm:           xchanmode:Enable/disable extended channel mode. (int)
parm:           rfkill:Enable/disable RFKILL capability.  Default is 0. (int)
parm:           hal_tpc :Very Happy: isables manual per-packet transmit power control and lets this be managed by the HAL.  Default is OFF. (int)
parm:           autocreate:Create ath device in [sta|ap|wds|adhoc|ahdemo|monitor] mode. defaults to sta, use 'none' to disable (charp)
parm:           ratectl:Rate control algorithm [amrr|minstrel|onoe|sample], defaults to 'sample' (charp)
parm:           intmit:Enable interference mitigation by default.  Default is 0. (int)
parm:           ath_debug:Load-time driver debug output enable (int)
parm:           ieee80211_debug:Load-time 802.11 debug output enable (int)


sudo modprobe ath_pci ath5k ath9k
[sudo] password for celina: 
celina@celina-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


dmesg | grep ath[/CODE][/QUOTE]

Here you have the output because mi wifi still doesnt work

Thanks
Josef

----------


## pytheas22

*josefcarel*: It looks like the new driver was installed properly, but it doesn't seem to be loading.  What is the output of:


```
sudo modprobe ath_pci
dmesg | grep ath
```

Does the second command give you no output?

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: It looks like the new driver was installed properly, but it doesn't seem to be loading.  What is the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe ath_pci
> dmesg | grep ath
> ```
> 
> Does the second command give you no output?


here is the output

[     37.863125] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel
[     37.976552] ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2

Still doesnt work

----------


## pytheas22

*josefcarel*: it looks like the madwifi driver doesn't want to support your card.  Is it really new?  Unfortunately I don't know what else you can do besides wait for the developers to add support; if you used the madwifi.sh script, then you should already have the most recent version of madwifi available.

So I guess your only option is to go back to ndiswrapper.  You can switch back by adding the madwifi modules to the blacklist again by typing:


```
echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

Then reboot and ndiswrapper should claim the card again.

I know that you had bad performance with ndiswrapper.  If you want to make it work better, your options include compiling from source (step #7 of the first post in this thread) or trying different Windows drivers.  This may help, but maybe not.

Also, what is the output of this command:


```
lspci -nn
```

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: it looks like the madwifi driver doesn't want to support your card.  Is it really new?  Unfortunately I don't know what else you can do besides wait for the developers to add support; if you used the madwifi.sh script, then you should already have the most recent version of madwifi available.
> 
> So I guess your only option is to go back to ndiswrapper.  You can switch back by adding the madwifi modules to the blacklist again by typing:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
> echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
> echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
> ...


OK I will go back to ndiswrapper that its no so bad. I wanted to make it better and also learn about madwifi. Im very interested in Linux from the ideological point of view. Im an old person aged 64 looking for a better world. 

Here is te output of the command:

*lspci -nn*
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub [8086:2a00] (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 03)
00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a03] (rev 03)
00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2834] (rev 03)
00:1a.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2835] (rev 03)
00:1a.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:283a] (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:283f] (rev 03)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:2841] (rev 03)
00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 [8086:2843] (rev 03)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 [8086:2845] (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2830] (rev 03)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2831] (rev 03)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2832] (rev 03)
00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:2836] (rev 03)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev f3)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller [8086:2815] (rev 03)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller [8086:2850] (rev 03)
00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller [8086:2829] (rev 03)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:283e] (rev 03)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)
06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

----------


## pytheas22

*josefcarel*: I did some more searching because this card really should work with madwifi, but there are other users reporting issues with the 168c:001c devices.  You're not the only person I've tried to help lately with this kind of problem.

The most promising reference that I found is this page, which has instructions for compiling the ath5k driver, which might work better for your card than ath_pci.  If you want to install ath5k, first download this file and save it to your desktop.

Next, type:



```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

A file will open.  Look for a line that says _blacklist ath5k_ (probably at the end of the file).  Delete this line, then save and close the file.

Then run these commands:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo update-rc.d -f linux-restricted-modules-common remove
cd ~/Desktop
tar xvf compat*
cd compat*
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
make
sudo make install
sudo make unload
sudo make load
```

Do you have a wireless connection recognized now by typing the 'iwconfig' command?

If this causes problems, just reboot and you should have ndiswrapper again.  If these commands make your wireless work better than with ndiswrapper, let me know and we can make ath5k drive the card permanently.

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: I did some more searching because this card really should work with madwifi, but there are other users reporting issues with the 168c:001c devices.  You're not the only person I've tried to help lately with this kind of problem.
> 
> The most promising reference that I found is this page, which has instructions for compiling the ath5k driver, which might work better for your card than ath_pci.  If you want to install ath5k, first download this file and save it to your desktop.
> 
> Next, type:
> 
> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
> 
> A file will open.  Look for a line that says _blacklist ath5k_ (probably at the end of the file).  Delete this line, then save and close the file.
> ...



Well, Im just back in Ndiswrapper again and for the moment I will be there but in the next future i will try for shure with madwifi as your advice. This is mi wife's laptop and she wants her computer back.
Thanks any way for your help
Josef

----------


## Muttnanner

Thank-you! After following your step by step tutorial, my Motrorola pci card WPC 1810g with Broadcom BCM 4306 [14e4:4320] (rev 3) chipset works flawlessly. WOW!! Ndiswrapper rocks!

                 Regards Muttnanner

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: I did some more searching because this card really should work with madwifi, but there are other users reporting issues with the 168c:001c devices.  You're not the only person I've tried to help lately with this kind of problem.
> 
> The most promising reference that I found is this page, which has instructions for compiling the ath5k driver, which might work better for your card than ath_pci.  If you want to install ath5k, first download this file and save it to your desktop.
> 
> Next, type:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I would like again your help but first my answer with respect with the command 'iwconfig'. Yes there is a recognition of the wireless connection.

Now about mi questions:
First, I coulndt install the last version of Ndiswrapper, maybe because I didnt remove the old one. Can you tell what the commands to do that and install the new one?

Second, i would like to try an other windows drive but again I need to know how to remove the installed driver.

Thanks again for your help

----------


## pytheas22

> Thank-you! After following your step by step tutorial, my Motrorola pci card WPC 1810g with Broadcom BCM 4306 [14e4:4320] (rev 3) chipset works flawlessly. WOW!! Ndiswrapper rocks!


Glad to hear it  :Smile: 

FYI your card would also probably work quite well using the b43 driver, but if it's working for you now under ndiswrapper, all the better.

----------


## josefcarel

I need also your help with Ndiswrapper. I couldn't install the last version of Ndiswrapper, maybe because I didnt remove the old one. Can you tell what the commands to do that and install the new one, ndiswrapper 1.53 ?

----------


## pytheas22

> I need also your help with Ndiswrapper. I couldn't install the last version of Ndiswrapper, maybe because I didnt remove the old one. Can you tell what the commands to do that and install the new one, ndiswrapper 1.53 ?


*josefcarel*: On Ubuntu 8.10, you should be able to install ndiswrapper 1.53 by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

If this command tells you that ndiswrapper is already installed, the problem could be that you have it blacklisted, or that the madwifi modules are preventing ndiswrapper from working.  To check, type:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

to open up the blacklist.  If you see any lines that read:


```
blacklist ndiswrapper
```

remove them.  Then make sure that the file DOES contain these lines:


```
blacklist ath_pci
blacklist ath9k
blacklist ath5k
```

(If you want to try using madwifi again in the future, you will need to reverse these steps so that ndiswrapper is on the blacklist and the ath* modules are not.)

----------


## earle79

ok, having a little trouble with ndiswrapper.  forgive me if this has been discussed already, i did do a search but nothing really jumped out at me that was like the issue i am having.  ndiswrapper works, driver is loaded and can connect to internet, im using it now.  i just cant get it loaded on boot i have to _"sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"_ ever time.  if i add _"ndiswrapper"_ to _"/etc/modules"_ bad things happen on reboot.  the desktop never loads after logging in eventually hard freeze and also i never here the drum sound when GDM loads.  I am using the _"network manager applet"
_
i have a dlink dwl-510 with marvell 8300 chip. ubuntu 8.10

*lshw -C network*


```
earle@linuxBox:~$ sudo lshw -C network
[sudo] password for earle: 
  *-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0b.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 07
       serial: 00:0f:3d:03:86:5b
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+mrv8k51 driverversion=1.53+D-Link,1/09/2004,2.3.0.1 ip=192.168.0.103 latency=32 link=yes module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b
  *-network:1
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: 12
       bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 74
       serial: 00:50:2c:05:f7:ac
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=via-rhine driverversion=1.4.3 duplex=half latency=32 link=no maxlatency=8 mingnt=3 module=via_rhine multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 36:27:e4:4d:aa:04
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
```

*lsmod*


```
earle@linuxBox:~$ lsmod |grep  ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               148848  9 ndiswrapper,gspca_zc3xx,gspca_main,usblp,usb_storage,libusual,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
earle@linuxBox:~$
```

*ndiswrapper -l*


```
earle@linuxBox:~$ ndiswrapper -l
mrv8k51 : driver installed
    device (11AB:1FA6) present
```


*ndiswrapper -v*


```
earle@linuxBox:~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.53
vermagic:       2.6.27-9-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```

----------


## pytheas22

*earle79*: that's weird that adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules would cause your machine to crash.  But let's try loading it via an init script and see how that works.

First, type:

sudo gedit /etc/init.d/load-ndiswrapper.sh

A blank file will pop open.  Add these lines:


```
#!/bin/bash

modprobe ndiswrapper
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Then save and close the file, and run these commands:


```
cd /etc/init.d
sudo chmod +x load-ndiswrapper.sh
sudo update-rc.d load-ndiswrapper.sh defaults
```

Then reboot.  ndiswrapper should be auto-loaded, and hopefully your system will not have stability issues.  Does this work?

----------


## earle79

HOLY CRAP MAN!! I need to undo all that.  that was worse, no drum sound on GDM login and it somehow reset the GDM to some weird flower theme and after login in it promptly hard freezes before the wallpaper even loads.  so if you could give instructions on how to undo all that.  and if you have another option im willing to try.  oh i was able to get back to desktop by going into recover sudo nano the load-ndiswrapper.sh and putting "#" in front of the lines.

also should i have to blacklist all those "free drivers" even if they are not related to my cards chip?

----------


## pytheas22

*earle79*: I'm really perplexed as to why having ndiswrapper loaded is causing these problems.  I don't understand how ndiswrapper could have anything to do with your wallpaper, etc.  My only thought is that it's related to Network Manager doing something stupid.  In that case, you could uninstall Network Manager by typing:


```
sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome
```

and install wicd in its place.

But really, blaming Network Manager is just sort of a guess, and unfortunately I can't think of any other good way to solve your problem besides using a boot script or /etc/modules.

Are you positive that this instability is tied to ndiswrapper and not something else?  Is the behavior 100% reproducible depending on whether or not ndiswrapper is loaded at boot?

You could try looking at the output of 'dmesg' after one of the crashes to see if it says anything interesting.

If the issues you describe are really caused by ndiswrapper, then they seem like they're going to happen whenever ndiswrapper is loaded at boot time, regardless of how it gets loaded.  In that case, the only other suggestion I can make is to use Gnome Sessions (System>Preferences>Sessions) to add a startup program to run the command:


```
gksudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

This way ndiswrapper won't be loaded until after you log into Gnome, which apparently is what Gnome wants.  The downside is that you'll have to enter your password in order to load ndiswrapper.  But I guess that's more convenient than opening a terminal to do it.

----------


## earle79

um, dmesg is overwritten at each boot? or not??  unfortunately wicd is not an option either as i tried that earlier today and ended up having to reinstall ubuntu....couldn't never get it to connect.  and couldn't get network manager reinstalled to working order.

yeah it has to be ndiswrapper, cause it only does this when i put it in /etc/modules and when i used your script....which by the way do i just delete that??   is there anything else i have to do to get that uninstalled?

it doesn't really have anything to do with the wallpaper i know. i was just explaining that it freezes really quick after login.

----------


## josefcarel

> *josefcarel*: On Ubuntu 8.10, you should be able to install ndiswrapper 1.53 by typing:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
> ```
> 
> If this command tells you that ndiswrapper is already installed, the problem could be that you have it blacklisted, or that the madwifi modules are preventing ndiswrapper from working.  To check, type:
> 
> ...




*Im sorry but Im working with Ubuntu 8.04! It can be a diferent choise ?*

----------


## pytheas22

> um, dmesg is overwritten at each boot? or not??



*earle79*: Yes, dmesg only lasts until you reboot.  But you could press control-alt-F2 to get to a terminal where you could view dmesg even if Gnome is crashing.  You could also pipe dmesg output to a text file, e.g.:


```
dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt
```

would create a file on your desktop called dmesg.txt that would be there after a reboot.




> i used your script....which by the way do i just delete that?? is there anything else i have to do to get that uninstalled?


If you did a full reinstall of Ubuntu, the script should be gone.  If not, just run this command to delete it:


```
sudo rm /etc/init.d/ndiswrapper-fix.sh
```

Unfortunately the only other suggestion I can give is to use Gnome Sessions to modprobe ndiswrapper, as explained in my last post.

*josefcarel*: those same commands will install ndiswrapper on Ubuntu 8.04.  The only difference is that you'll get version 1.52 instead of 1.53.  This probably shouldn't matter--your wireless card will most likely work fine with version 1.52--but if you really want version 1.53, you can compile it from source by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz?modtime=1211931005&big_mirror=0
tar -xzvf ndiswrapper*
cd ndiswrapper*
make
sudo make install
```

You will still need to make sure that the ath* modules are blacklisted and that ndiswrapper is not blacklisted, as explained in my last post.

----------


## AMTQ

Hi all!

Ok, so I searched the forum and especially this thread but nothing helped solving my problem:

My USB-WLAN (ZyAir G-270S, ID 0586:340C) works perfectly if I connect the device AFTER Ubuntu has booted.
If I leave the device connected during the boot-sequence it won't find the device and no connection is possible.

I guessed this has something to do with ndiswrapper not loaded on boot, so I tried some of the described commands (sudo gedit /etc/modules -> ndiswrapper on a new line, respectively wl on a new line) but since none of this has solved the issue I think the problem lies elsewhere.

Something else is bizarre, every time I get the device to work (plug in after boot) I have to grant acces to the network-manager by typing in my password. Is there a way to grant this acces permanently?


I'm new to Linux so it's not very obvious to me how to solve this issue, but thanks a lot in advance!

AMTQ

----------


## pytheas22

*AMTQ*: please boot once with the device disconnected, then post the output of the following commands:


```
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep ndis
```

Then please boot again with it connected, and post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep ndis
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## AMTQ

*pytheas22*:
I was not shure what you meant so I tried different combinations:

*1)* boot with disconnected device, device not connected after boot



```
lau@laupc:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network DISABLED      
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: ae:2f:00:04:a3:d0
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
lau@laupc:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               148848  6 ndiswrapper,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
lau@laupc:~$
```


*2)* boot with disconnected device, device connected after boot:



```
lau@laupc:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0 DISABLED    
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 42:27:92:da:38:67
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:13:49:38:54:eb
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+wlanchag driverversion=1.53+ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102 ip=192.168.1.34 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
lau@laupc:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               148848  6 ndiswrapper,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd
lau@laupc:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for lau: 
lau@laupc:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   18.264651] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   18.307972] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   98.904355] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   98.905788] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   99.549280] wlan0: ethernet device 00:13:49:38:54:eb using NDIS driver: wlanchag, version: 0x10005, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 0586:340C.F.conf
[   99.608819] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  216.809017] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
lau@laupc:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1F:33:D9:3D:10
                    ESSID:"Megatron"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:10/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0F:CC:28:97:60
                    ESSID:"jorgealves"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality:26/100  Signal level:-79 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s




                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0F:CC:08:82:84
                    ESSID:"Die geile WG"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality:67/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0F:CC:A9:13:88
                    ESSID:"Zigzagcafe"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality:10/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:14:D1:55:4D:02
                    ESSID:"tep kebab"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)
                    Quality:12/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1C:10:91:1A:5D
                    ESSID:"openwrt"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)
                    Quality:6/100  Signal level:-92 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 07 - Address: 00:0F:CC:FA:90:E8
                    ESSID:"Paulo Santos"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality:7/100  Signal level:-91 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

lau@laupc:~$
```


*3)* boot with connected device:



```
lau@laupc:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network DISABLED      
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 9a:b5:b8:89:67:4c
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
lau@laupc:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               148848  6 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
lau@laupc:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for lau: 
lau@laupc:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   14.184604] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.875232] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   14.875915] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   29.933882] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C0001389, count: 4, return_address: f9c916eb
[   29.933887] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf7bb6a00
[   29.933890] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x28
[   29.933892] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9c32000
[   29.933895] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9c32000
[   29.934078] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   29.934084] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   29.934097] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f64c8480 is not initialized - not halting
[   29.934100] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   29.934110] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -22
[   29.940577] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
lau@laupc:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lau@laupc:~$
```



I hope (and guess) this output means a lot more to you than it does to me   :Smile: 

AMTQ

----------


## pytheas22

*AMTQ*: that's strange.  It looks like ndiswrapper spews errors about incompatibilities between your Windows driver and your card when you boot with the card connected, but things work fine when the card is plugged in after connecting.

What happens if you boot with the card connected, then run these commands:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Does the card work now?  If so, we could write a script so that things would work automatically.

----------


## davidwashere2003

hello.

I'm at a loss for why my wireless isn't working.

Some background- I've been a windows user all along till vista came and turned me off windows completely. I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 to a usb hdd and am using it on my laptop because the laptop has a serious problem with the SATA drive (it crashes while trying to boot off the systems hdd). So I fixed that by using a usb drive instead of an internal one. Now the computer doesn't crash. The computer is an Acer Aspire 5520-5739.

The problem I'm having, other than my complete ignorance to linux, is that my wifi won't work or show up as an option under the networking icon on the upper right corner of the GUI.

So far I have installed ndiswrapper and got it set up so it loads on startup. I downloaded and installed drivers that are supposed to be for my specific Atheros AR242x wireless adapter. I disabled the "Support for Atheros 802.11 Wireless LAN cards." by going to System-Administration-Hardware Drivers and clicking deactivate.

I tried a bunch of different steps in the terminal from a few different forums but nothing works.

I may have accidentally setup the wrong driver to load when the computer reboots... netathwx.inf instead of netathw.inf... and I don't know how to fix this. Those two drivers came in the same download, but neither driver seems to make the wireless work anyway, I just noticed on one forum a guy with the same computer as me said the netathw file worked for him.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm definitely out of my element. Here's some info that maybe makes more sense to you than it does to me...

a@a-laptop:~/driver$ ndiswrapper -l
netathw : driver installed
	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)


a@a-laptop:~/driver$ lshw -c network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: MCP67 Ethernet
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: a2
       serial: 00:1b:38:73:e4:93
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.61 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 module=forcedeth multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=ndiswrapper latency=0 module=ndiswrapper
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 5e:13:db:ec:1b:0c
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes


a@a-laptop:~/driver$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   18.010262] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   18.437670] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver
[   18.443197] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:603): DLL initialize failed for athwx.sys
[   18.443257] ndiswrapper: driver netathwx (,05/20/2008,7.6.0.224) loaded
[   18.444977] ndiswrapper 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   18.444987] ndiswrapper (mp_init:210): assuming WDM (non-NDIS) driver
[   18.445105] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

If you need any more info let me know. Thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*davidwashere2003*: this is some strange stuff; it looks like ndiswrapper is half initializing the card, but I'm not sure what's wrong.  These 168C:001C chips seem to be very problematic lately.

Could you please post the output of the following (in this order):



```
sudo iwlist scan
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath9k ath_pci
sudo modprobe ath_pci
dmesg | grep ath
sudo iwlist scan
```




> I may have accidentally setup the wrong driver to load when the computer reboots... netathwx.inf instead of netathw.inf... and I don't know how to fix this. Those two drivers came in the same download, but neither driver seems to make the wireless work anyway, I just noticed on one forum a guy with the same computer as me said the netathw file worked for him.


It's using the netathw driver now, according to the output of 'ndiswrapper -l'.  If you wanted to remove a driver, you would use a command like:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r netathw
```

to get rid of netathw, for example.

----------


## ELWisty

Alright, I'm joining the queue with wifi problems.

Have Acer Aspire 5040 + Ubuntu 8.10 + kernel 2.6.27-11 + Atheros AR2413 802.11bg NIC

Wifi worked for a while after I first installed Ubuntu (in the place of Win XP) some months ago, but stopped working after the first kernel updates. For a while I tried solving the problem and got as far as the "enable wireless" showing (checked) in network manager. After the latest kernel update that's gone again. Now I followed the instructions at the start of this thread and have got as far as the results shown below. Still not a peep from wifi. Tried reboots; switching the card on and off (in the terminal and pressing the wifi button which is never lit).

*1) sudo lshw -C Network*

*-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 5
       bus info: pci@0000:06:05.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:16:ce:6f:1e:b2
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net5211 driverversion=1.53+,01/10/2004,4.0.0.14001 latency=128 link=no maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g

*2) iwconfig:*

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID :Surprised: ff/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

*3) ifconfig:*

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ce:6f:1e:b2  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:21 Memory:c0200000-c0210000 

4) iwlist scan:

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported


Is some other info required to determine what might be the problem?

Many thanks in advance.

ELWisty

----------


## murlig

Hi all,

I am posting to this thread to hopefully get a better response.

I recently upgraded from 7.10 to 8.10 and I have been having intermittent problems with wireless connectivity. (I also did a clean install and the problem remains).

First i thought it was a network manager problem and then replaced that with wicd (the default keyring password business was getting to me!). But the error has persisted.

After reading multiple reports and trying both network manager and WICD, I have determined that the problem is with *ndiswrapper not configuring my wlan0 interface correctly at bootup intermittently.. Meaning, wlan0 is configured properly at times, not at all at other times.*

In the same box, I have PCLOS07 and have never had a problem with wlanX detection. Neither was it a problem with 7.10.

Here's a snippet from dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan from 8.10 when things work.

[ 17.144249] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 17.937566] ndiswrapper: driver mrv8335 (eHome,08/22/2005,3.2.1.3) loaded
[ 17.938328] ndiswrapper 0000:01:0d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[ 17.950048] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[ 18.409210] wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:5b:03:6b:de using NDIS driver: mrv8335, version: 0x3020002, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 11AB:1FAA.5.conf
[ 18.409258] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[ 18.414494] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[ 38.698615] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 46.582462] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 52.522431] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 63.412065] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Now here are the messages when they dont work , again with 8.10

[ 17.651001] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 18.348266] ndiswrapper: driver mrv8335 (eHome,08/22/2005,3.2.1.3) loaded
[ 18.349032] ndiswrapper 0000:01:0d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[ 18.360772] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
*[ 18.646140] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[ 18.646162] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)*
[ 18.646203] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device dd010480 is not initialized - not halting
[ 18.646211] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[ 18.646276] ndiswrapper 0000:01:0d.0: PCI INT A disabled
[ 18.646315] ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:01:0d.0 failed with error -22
[ 18.651493] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

Here's the same message from PCLOS07 (working)

ndiswrapper version 1.48 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
ndiswrapper: driver mrv8335 (eHome,08/22/2005,3.2.1.3) loaded
ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18
wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:5b:03:6b:de using NDIS driver: mrv8335, version: 0x3020002, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: '', 11AB:1FAA.5.conf
wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

I am also attching complete dmesg output from PCLOS07 when it works and Ubuntu 8.10 when wlanX is not configured.

I would be happy to provide any more information. Gets real frustrating when the driver is initialized at times and not at times!

thanks in advance

----------


## davidwashere2003

> *davidwashere2003*: this is some strange stuff; it looks like ndiswrapper is half initializing the card, but I'm not sure what's wrong.  These 168C:001C chips seem to be very problematic lately.
> 
> Could you please post the output of the following (in this order):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo iwlist scan
> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath9k ath_pci
> ...



THanks for the response pytheas22. Here is the info you wanted:

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

---

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath9k ath_pci
Killed

---

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

---

a@a-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep ath
[   19.512745] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:603): DLL initialize failed for athwx.sys
[   19.512808] ndiswrapper: driver netathwx (,05/20/2008,7.6.0.224) loaded
[  642.701598] Modules linked in: ipv6 nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 vfat fat isofs udf crc_itu_t binfmt_misc bridge stp rfcomm bnep sco l2cap bluetooth ppdev powernow_k8 cpufreq_stats cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_conservative cpufreq_ondemand freq_table video output container sbs sbshc pci_slot iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables ath5k lbm_cw_mac80211 lbm_cw_cfg80211 sbp2 parport_pc lp parport joydev mmc_block acer_wmi led_class ndiswrapper(-) serio_raw psmouse pcspkr k8temp sdhci_pci uvcvideo sdhci shpchp pci_hotplug evdev compat_ioctl32 mmc_core videodev v4l1_compat snd_hda_intel snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy battery ac snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq wmi button snd_timer snd_seq_device snd soundcore snd_page_alloc ext3 jbd mbcache sd_mod crc_t10dif sr_mod cdrom usbhid hid sg usb_storage libusual ata_generic ahci pata_amd ehci_hcd ohci1394 forcedeth pata_acpi ohci_hcd ieee1394 libata scsi_mod dock usbcore thermal processor fan fbcon tileblit font bitblit softcursor fuse
[  642.702594]  [<ffffffff8021285a>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
[  666.028310] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
[  666.080220] ath_pci: Unknown parameter `led'

---

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.



Hope that helps!

Oh the unknown parameter 'led' was a step I tried from another persons post where they were being instructed to use the command to turn on the wireless button from ubuntu... i don't think it worked.


---edit----

sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
sudo modprobe ath_pci led=1

These were the commands I used to try and turn on the wireless led taken from another post.

Is there some way I can undo this since it didn't get my wireless working, and is now creating errors?

----------


## pytheas22

*ELWisty*: something strange is going on there.  My first guess is that the Windows driver that you loaded into ndiswrapper is not good.  Where did you find it?  Could you try replacing it with a different version (preferably one that's been attested to work, according to the ndiswrapper database as explained at the beginning of this thread)?

On the other hand, if your card worked out-of-the-box originally, you should not need ndiswrapper at all.  It was probably just a bad kernel update that broke your madwifi driver.  How long ago did this happen?  If it was more than a few days ago, you might want to try just plugging into a wired connection, applying system updates, and seeing if that fixes the problem (you will need to reboot for fixes to madwifi to take effect).

You could also probably boot into the original kernel and have your wireless work there.  To do that, you would select the kernel from the bottom of the list at the grub boot screen, which you see right after BIOS finishes, before Ubuntu starts to load (on some computers, you may need to press 'escape' to get into grub).  If wireless works there, you could just use this older kernel until Ubuntu updates fix the issue altogether, at which time you can revert to the default entry in grub.

A fourth solution would be to compile the madwifi drivers from source; there's a script here that makes that easy.

Remember that if you want to switch back to the madwifi drivers, you will need to remove 'ath_pci' from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, then reboot.
*
murlig*: this is also a bit of a strange problem.  Provided you're positive that the hardware itself is not faulty (does it work 100% of the time in Windows?  Do you experience any other erratic behavior with your system?), the easiest solution that I can think of would be to try simply reloading the ndiswrapper module in the event that wlan0 is not brought up.  To reload ndiswrapper, you would open a terminal and type:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

If this works, you should see your wireless interface created momentarily.  (If it fails, you would probably see the same complaints in dmesg about '...couldn't initialize device: C0000001...').  You may want to try reloading ndiswrapper a few times if it doesn't work on the first shot.

If reloading ndiswrapper solves the problem, it would be easy enough to write a boot script to deal with this automatically...not the cleanest of solutions, but it would work.  Please let me know.

*davidwashere2003*: please try running this command:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
```

Also, please make sure that ath5k is not blacklisted in your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file (it only would be if you put it there manually).

Then reboot, and post the output of:


```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath_pci ath9k ath5k
sudo modprobe ath5k
sudo iwlist scan
sudo modprobe -r ath5k
sudo modprobe ath_pci
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan0
```

According to this page, this may be the trick needed to get your card working.  If not, we can try other things, but for now it's looking to me like native drivers are going to be the way to go.  There's mass confusion regarding cards labeled with 168C:001C PCI IDs, apparently because not all cards with that ID contain the same chipset, which is causing a lot of problems.  But if we keep trying, we can sort yours out.




> sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
> sudo modprobe ath_pci led=1
> 
> These were the commands I used to try and turn on the wireless led taken from another post.
> 
> Is there some way I can undo this since it didn't get my wireless working, and is now creating errors?


Yes.  Either reboot the computer, or reload ath_pci without the led=1 option (i.e., type 'sudo rmmod ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci').

----------


## davidwashere2003

> *davidwashere2003*: please try running this command:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
> ```
> 
> Also, please make sure that ath5k is not blacklisted in your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file (it only would be if you put it there manually).
> 
> ...


Okay, I ran...


```
sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
```

It says this is already the latest version. I believe I'd done this step yesterday at someone elses request.

Okay, I checked my blacklist and found ath_pci and ath_hal blacklisted, so I removed those. (I had blacklisted them before at someone elses request). There was no mention of ath5k though.

REBOOTED



```
a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath_pci ath9k ath5k
Killed

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath5k

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ath5k

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

a@a-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

a@a-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan0
[   30.596634] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:603): DLL initialize failed for athwx.sys
[   30.596695] ndiswrapper: driver netathwx (,05/20/2008,7.6.0.224) loaded
[  100.071941] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
[  100.123355] ath_pci: Unknown parameter `led'
[  158.077554] Modules linked in: ipv6 wlan ath_hal(P) nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 vfat fat binfmt_misc bridge stp rfcomm bnep sco l2cap bluetooth ppdev powernow_k8 cpufreq_stats cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_conservative cpufreq_ondemand freq_table video output container sbs sbshc pci_slot iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables ath5k lbm_cw_mac80211 lbm_cw_cfg80211 sbp2 parport_pc lp parport joydev acer_wmi led_class ndiswrapper(-) serio_raw psmouse pcspkr k8temp shpchp pci_hotplug evdev sdhci_pci sdhci mmc_core uvcvideo compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l1_compat snd_hda_intel battery snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ac snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device wmi button snd soundcore snd_page_alloc ext3 jbd mbcache sr_mod sd_mod cdrom crc_t10dif ata_generic sg usbhid hid usb_storage libusual pata_amd ahci pata_acpi ohci1394 ehci_hcd ohci_hcd ieee1394 forcedeth libata scsi_mod dock usbcore thermal processor fan fbcon tileblit font bitblit softcursor fuse
[  158.078561]  [<ffffffff8021285a>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
[  252.756183] ath_pci: Unknown parameter `led'
```

Also I tried those final steps you gave for correcting the problem with ath_pci and got the following messages:



```
a@a-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ath_pci
[sudo] password for a: 
ERROR: Module ath_pci does not exist in /proc/modules
a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

--edit--

I've noticed something, not sure it is relevant. 

When I run: lshw -c network, I see no MAC address listed for my device... there has never been one listed from the beginning, but I've noticed in other peoples posts that their wireless MAC is listed.

----------


## pytheas22

> a@a-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ath_pci ath9k ath5k
> Killed


*davidwashere2003*: what does 'Killed' mean?  Did you kill that command?  Or was the output literally the word 'Killed'?  You should have received no output, or error messages complaining that 'module XXX does not exist in...' (these messages are not serious).  It doesn't look like the ath5k module tried to load at all and I think this was why.

As for being unable to get rid of the 'led' parameter, I'm not sure why it still wants to load with it, even after a reboot.  That's weird.  But you shouldn't need to use ath_pci (you want to use ath5k instead), so I think we could ignore this issue for now, unless it's causing other problems.



> When I run: lshw -c network, I see no MAC address listed for my device... there has never been one listed from the beginning, but I've noticed in other peoples posts that their wireless MAC is listed.


Yes, that is weird, but I'm not sure if it's natural or not.  It could just be a peculiarity involving your particular model of wireless card, but it could mean other things.  Do you know for a fact that this wireless card works--i.e. does it work fine under Windows?

----------


## davidwashere2003

> *davidwashere2003*: what does 'Killed' mean?  Did you kill that command?  Or was the output literally the word 'Killed'?  You should have received no output, or error messages complaining that 'module XXX does not exist in...' (these messages are not serious).  It doesn't look like the ath5k module tried to load at all and I think this was why.
> 
> As for being unable to get rid of the 'led' parameter, I'm not sure why it still wants to load with it, even after a reboot.  That's weird.  But you shouldn't need to use ath_pci (you want to use ath5k instead), so I think we could ignore this issue for now, unless it's causing other problems.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is weird, but I'm not sure if it's natural or not.  It could just be a peculiarity involving your particular model of wireless card, but it could mean other things.  Do you know for a fact that this wireless card works--i.e. does it work fine under Windows?


It actually came back with the word Killed once I'd hit enter on that command.

I was able to get wireless under Windows Vista Home before.

----------


## pytheas22

> It actually came back with the word Killed once I'd hit enter on that command.


hmmm, I've never seen that before.  Let's see if it makes a difference to remove the modules one-by-one.  What is the output of:


```
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo rmmod ath5k
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ath5k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
```

----------


## murlig

thanks pytheas22,

since this evening, ndiswrapper has been behaving fine. I would appreciate if you could let me know where to add the rmmod and modprobe commands, ie to which file under /etc.

I went ahead and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules. Not sure if that helps. I also use WICD instead of Network Manager.

thanks again.

----------


## pytheas22

> thanks pytheas22,
> 
> since this evening, ndiswrapper has been behaving fine. I would appreciate if you could let me know where to add the rmmod and modprobe commands, ie to which file under /etc.
> 
> I went ahead and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules. Not sure if that helps. I also use WICD instead of Network Manager.
> 
> thanks again.


*murlig*: you shouldn't actually put those commands anywhere for now.  I was just asking if you could run them in a terminal the next time you boot your computer and ndiswrapper doesn't work.  If those commands solve the problem, then we can write a script that will take care of ndiswrapper automatically.  But I'm not positive that those commands will solve the problem, so we should test them before we go to the trouble of writing a script.

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - my d-link adaptor seemed to be working fine these past couple of weeks, then yesterday dropped out completely - today it is back, but running very very slow - takes ages to load anything despite the signal being fairly good, so I've run the commands you suggested - here is output:
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail -50
[   27.985455] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   27.988455] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   27.988465] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   27.988471] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   28.020174] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   28.020183] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   28.059299] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   28.059307] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   28.087456] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   28.087853] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   28.087862] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   28.126958] Bridge firewalling registered
[   28.127562] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
[   28.152297] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   28.152307] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   30.501810] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   30.745537] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   30.763971] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0
[   31.051394] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP 2.0 bridge
[   31.051440] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode
[   31.051482] pci 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode
[   31.311203] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
[   31.311222] [drm] Loading R100 Microcode
[   31.311259] [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
[   32.336665] eth0: link down
[   32.339995] firmware: requesting rt73.bin
[   33.248627] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  258.098279] wlan1: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  258.101272] wlan1: authenticated
[  258.101282] wlan1: associate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  258.104267] wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  258.104276] wlan1: associated
[  258.820074] APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)
[  264.025719] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[  264.028688] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[  264.030811] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[  274.036010] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present
[  326.016137] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  326.064044] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
[  327.628358] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  327.676421] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
[  328.365751] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  328.412264] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
[  626.012657] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  639.810384] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  666.620208] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  707.949126] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  826.976148] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  827.082383] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
[  914.662806] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: f
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:10:dc:50:dc:c7
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 latency=32 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes
  *-network:0
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:17:9a:b8:f3:31
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.168.1.74 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
  *-network:1 DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 5e:f7:62:f4:2e:63
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for lisa: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:90 :Very Happy: 0 :Very Happy: 7:70:96
                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-B4A5"
                    Mode:Master
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=48/100  Signal level:-72 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:tsf=0000022eea7a1008
                    Extra: Last beacon: 2040ms ago
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1D:68:0C:80:E7
                    ESSID:"Thomson74A19F"
                    Mode:Master
                    Channel:7
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality=46/100  Signal level:-82 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:tsf=0000000039bbbe59
                    Extra: Last beacon: 852ms ago

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Thomson74A19F"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:68:0C:80:E7   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=17 dBm   
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr :Surprised: ff   Fragment thr=2352 B   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality=63/100  Signal level:-76 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:dc:50:dc:c7  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xec00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:1301 (1.3 KB)  TX bytes:1301 (1.3 KB)

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9a:b8:f3:31  
          inet addr:192.168.1.74  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::217:9aff:feb8:f331/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:2132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1549 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1474229 (1.4 MB)  TX bytes:259842 (259.8 KB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-17-9A-B8-F3-31-33-33-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$

----------


## AMTQ

> *AMTQ*: that's strange.  It looks like ndiswrapper spews errors about incompatibilities between your Windows driver and your card when you boot with the card connected, but things work fine when the card is plugged in after connecting.
> 
> What happens if you boot with the card connected, then run these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
> ```
> ...


No, not really. But what is bizarre, the LED of the card blinks as if it were active, even if it's not... 

Is it possible, that this has something to do with the acces control? Because everything I have to do in order to make it work is type in the password. But the password-prompt only shows up if I plug in the card after booting. When I leave the card connected during boot-up the prompt doesn't show and the card doesn't work... 
Maybe there is a way to grant this acces permanently?

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: unfortunately I don't see anything there that explains why your connection would be slow.  Your link quality is decent (assuming ndiswapper is reporting it correctly), bit rate is fine and dmesg doesn't mention any errors.  Could you try rebooting your router to see if that helps?  Is your Ubuntu computer the only one having issues lately?

It would also be good to see the output of:


```
time wget google.com
time wget 74.125.45.100
time host google.com
ping -c 10 google.com
```

*AMTQ*: the password that you enter should be just to unlock encryption keys so that Network Manager can use them to connect.  It shouldn't affect the device itself.  But I guess something weird could be happening.  You might want to see if you have better luck using wicd, which won't prompt you for passwords.  Unfortunately I don't know of any way to grant Network Manager permanent access, without prompting for passwords.

I'm more inclined to believe that the issue lies at a lower level than Network Manager, however.  Could you please post the output of the following commands, once when the device is connected before you turn on the computer, and once when you plug it in after the computer boots:


```
dmesg
lsusb
```

It will be pretty long, but useful.

----------


## davidwashere2003

Hi Pytheas22,

Just wanted to thank you for all your efforts. It came down to me taking a different path than ndiswrapper in the end, but I still appreciated your assistance all the same.

Here is a link to my resolution if anyone else is using an *Acer 5520-5739* model that is uncooperative.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...04#post6567604

Good luck in getting your wireless devices going! 

There is a solution, it can just be hellish to find it sometimes. I'm glad there's such a responsive Ubuntu community around to help with getting there.  :KDE Star: 

Goodbye Vista! Microsoft can rot in it's buggy non-backwards compatible hell for all I care!

----------


## murlig

Hi Pytheas22,

The sequence "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" does not work, when ndswrapper was not properly initialized at boot up.

The machine just hangs and needs a hard reboot (power off). 

I'm confident of the hardware status. It works fine with XP and PCLOS07 all the time till now. It was working fine with 7.10 as well. These problems have started after the upgrade to 8.10.

If you need any other logfiles to debug, please let me know.

thanks again.

----------


## pytheas22

*David*: I'm glad you found a solution, even if it took a while  :Smile: 

*murlig*: if reloading ndiswrapper doesn't work, I'm not sure I have a good solution.  Does unplugging and replugging the wireless card help?  You could also try using a different Windows driver to see if that makes a difference, or compile ndiswrapper from source, which may also solve the problem.

Also, your card seems to have a Marvell chipset (according to Google).  Certain Marvell chips have native support through compat-wireless.  What is the 'lshw -C Network' output for your device?  If you could get it to work natively, you could avoid this whole ndiswrapper mess.

----------


## murlig

Hi Pytheas22,

Thanks for the link for the linux driver for Marvell chips, but I have a different chipset than the ones listed.

In addition, my wifi adapter is a PCI one and so far I have not opened the box to look at any loose connections. (I doubt that its an issue as the desktop tower has not been moved for quite some time.) And XP and PCLOS07 work flawlessly.

Do u think there could be an issue with both wired and wireless on PCI?

I would highly appreciate any other pointers. thanks for the tips so far. As a last resort, let me compile ndiswrapper and see. else i'll wait for 9.04 and stuck with PCLOS07 till then. Its real frustrating when versions of ubuntu take a step backward.

1. (samba was working flawlessly in 7.10, but not in 8.04, again well in 
8.10)
2. automouting of NTFS drives worked in 7.10, 8.04, broken in 8.10, needed manual tweaks to fstab.
and so on. :Sad: 


Here's lshw -C network output (when it fails)

  *-network:0
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:01:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:30:bd:1d:27:67
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=half latency=64 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
  *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: d
       bus info: pci@0000:01:0d.0
       version: 03
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: pm cap_list
       configuration: latency=64
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 92:41:0e:c2:3f:f1
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes

----------


## pytheas22

*murlig*: I'm hesitant to attribute it to a loose PCI card, because if that were the case, it wouldn't make sense for it to work fine under other operating systems.  Also, from your dmesg outputs, it looks like the system always sees the card; it's just that in some cases ndiswrapper brings it up without a problem, and in others it fails with those errors about being unable to initialize device XXX... (I googled those messages and couldn't find anything meaningful, unfortunately).  That's why I thought it might work to simply reload the ndiswrapper module, but I guess not since you say that just results in a system hang.  It _might_ work if you ran these commands:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

but I'm not sure.

Otherwise, let me know if compiling from source makes a difference.  Also, which version of ndiswrapper does your PCLOS system use and which kernel is it running (in other words, what is the output of 'ndiswrapper -v' on PCLOS)?

----------


## murlig

I'll try the "depmod -a " command and let you know. thanks again for your inputs and suggestions.

Here's the dmesg output from PCLOS. Its ndiswrapper version 1.48

ndiswrapper version 1.48 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
ndiswrapper: driver mrv8335 (eHome,08/22/2005,3.2.1.3) loaded
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0d.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18
wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:5b:03:6b:de using NDIS driver: mrv8335, version: 0x3020002, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: '', 11AB:1FAA.5.conf
wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
fuse init (API version 7.7)
[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[drm] Initialized i810 1.4.0 20030605 on minor 0
[drm] Using v1.4 init.
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

----------


## pytheas22

*murlig* since PCLOS uses ndiswrapper version 1.48, you might want to try compiling that instead of 1.53; this link will give you the 1.48 tarball.  Maybe there was some regression in later versions that's causing your problem.

----------


## zenial

Thanks this is what i needed =d

----------


## murlig

Hi Pytheas22,

I downloaded src code for version 1.48 and was unable to compile it. Kept getting pointer errors from the src code.

I also tried installing 1.51, 1.52 and got the same error.

Upon googling the issue, stumbled upon some articles that pointed to an inconsistency with the 2.6.27.x kernel as the source for the mismatches and that issue was fixed in the SVN branch.

I then followed the instructions for SVN update and downloaded the latest src code and it compiles and installs fine.

Since last evening, I've seen that on one occasion, I could not connect. So i'm basically back to square one if I start experiencing issues.

I'm open to any options, but am thinking to just go back to 8.04.1, if the issue comes up and update to latest samba, which was not working as expected in 8.04 and works superb in 8.10.

thanks Pytheas22 again and other suggestions welcome.

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - my connection is still struggling at a very slow speed - I have another PC and laptop both running on windows, and neither of them have any probs with connecting to web.. here is output of the commands you suggested...

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ time wget google.com
--2009-01-19 09:10:26--  http://google.com/
Resolving google.com... failed: Name or service not known.
wget: unable to resolve host address `google.com'

real	0m20.107s
user	0m0.000s
sys	0m0.004s

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ time wget 74.125.45.100
--2009-01-19 09:11:03--  http://74.125.45.100/
Connecting to 74.125.45.100:80... failed: No route to host.

real	0m12.009s
user	0m0.004s
sys	0m0.000s

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ time host google.com
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

real	0m10.281s
user	0m0.008s
sys	0m0.004s

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ping -c 10 google.com
PING google.com (74.125.45.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from yx-in-f100.google.com (74.125.45.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=117 ms
64 bytes from yx-in-f100.google.com (74.125.45.100): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=116 ms
64 bytes from yx-in-f100.google.com (74.125.45.100): icmp_seq=4 ttl=243 time=117 ms
64 bytes from yx-in-f100.google.com (74.125.45.100): icmp_seq=5 ttl=243 time=120 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.45.100: icmp_seq=6 ttl=243 time=118 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 5 received, 50% packet loss, time 27298ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 116.273/118.311/120.882/1.596 ms
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$

----------


## mixtri

Hello pytheas22:  Thanks for your how-to guide.

I have followed it diligently and still cannot get my PC and laptop to connect to a recently purchased wireless router "Netgear wireless router" (WNB100) using the USB wireless adapter that came with it.

I am at my wits end, bearing in mind I have been working on this since Dec 24th when I bought my laptop HP Pavillion DV-7 1132nr which came with windows Vista. 
I exorcised the laptop of Microsoft and loaded Ubuntu intrepid which I also have on my desktop at home.

The wifi worked using vista on the laptop, but since loading ubuntu I can't seem to get a wifi connection on laptop. 

I am able to connect laptop and desktop to the internet using a wired ethernet cable via the purchased Netgear wireless router (WNB100). The router was bundled with a wireless USB adapter driver version (WNV11v2) which I have problems getting to lap/desktop to work with.

The windows CD that came with it uses the netgear WN111v2 drivers which I was able to unpack the .exe file under windows xp at work and retrieve the relevant .inf and .sys files using an application called universal-unpacker.

I have installed Ndisgtk and installed the relevant windows drivers -see attachment below for details



However there is another driver calleed arusb_hl.inf which ndisgtk also loads  and gives a similar message as device present. These are the only two drivers from the unpacked .exe files that it recognises.




when i click on configure network i get "Could not find a network configuration tool" This is the cae for both options of drivers loaded.



I also get the following messages whilst following your tutorial - 

albert@albert-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 006: ID 0781:9191 SanDisk Corp. ImageMate CF
*Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc*. 
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Memory Bar
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a81:0101 Chesen Electronics Corp. Keyboard
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 047d:1012 Kensington PocketMouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


then:
albert@albert-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
*arusb_xp : driver installed
	device (0846:9001) present*
Which  believe to be correct. 

more messages from shell - 

albert@albert-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
[sudo] password for albert: 
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:01:08.0
       logical name: eth2
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0c:76:6a:8d:68
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=*e100* driverversion=3.5.23-k4-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.2 latency=32 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=*e100* multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: c2:f1:6d:0f:36:1a
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=*bridge* driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
==================================================  ==========================
*
I blacklisted the bridge driver but when i did the same for e100 i lost my ethernet connect, so i have to remove it from the blaklist)*

==================================================  =========================

 and ...
==================================================  ===================
albert@albert-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               149360  7 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,u  hci_hcd
albert@albert-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   14.688241] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.158764] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[   15.158831] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[   15.158905] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'
[   15.158976] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'
[   15.159047] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'
[   15.159117] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[   15.159198] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[   15.159272] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[   15.159344] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[   15.159419] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[   15.159501] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[   15.159581] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[   15.159654] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[   15.159766] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[   15.159840] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[   15.159925] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[   15.160049] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
[   15.160121] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[   15.160192] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[   15.160272] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[   15.160344] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
[   15.160415] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[   15.160485] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[   15.160553] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
[   15.160620] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
[   15.160682] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'arusb_lh'
[   15.163767] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver arusb_lh; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   15.163896] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  717.503045] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  717.503527] ndiswrapper (ntoskernel_exit:2671): object f7918120(2) was not freed, freeing it now
[  717.533076] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  717.551749] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  764.550167] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  764.579216] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  764.602641] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  779.980963] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  780.016481] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  780.037672] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  791.529378] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  791.559280] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  791.580993] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  810.146747] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  810.175415] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  810.484325] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'NlsMbCodePageTag'
[  810.484559] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'arusb_xp'
[  810.487784] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver arusb_xp; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[  810.487855] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

=========================
more..
=============================
albert@albert-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           196380  0 
usbcore               149360  7 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,u  hci_hcd

===============================================
albert@albert-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
==================================================  =======

I hope the above is enough for you to go on at the moment. I have blacklisted certain files and as mentioned earlier followed every step of you tutorial to the end. Not sure what next to do.

My pc runs an intel P4 2.4 ghz and the architecture is i686 running ubuntu 32 bit.

Cheers Albert

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: it looks like you have some major packet-loss issues, which explains the slow connection.  Let's see if we can figure out a better driver for you.  It looks like your card has an rt73 chipset (were you using ndiswrapper at all or was this just the default driver that ships with Ubuntu?), but please post the output of these commands to confirm:



```
lsusb
ndiswrapper -l
uname -rm
```

Also, if you plug into ethernet (if possible), do you have any connection problems (don't worry about testing this if it's a hassle to connect your machine via the wire)?

*murlig*: yes, I couldn't get 1.48 to compile on my Ubuntu 8.10 system either, even with the patch.  Unfortunately I don't know enough to be able to fix it.

I have to admit that I'm also out of ideas for your situation.  I think you might be better off using 8.04 until either the native libertas driver supports your card or the next version of Ubuntu is released in April...

----------


## pytheas22

*mixtri*: it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver that you tried to load into it--hence all the errors in dmesg about 'unknown symbol...'.

I googled around and found this thread, where someone in post #8 links to a driver that he says works for your card.  Please give that driver a try.  To uninstall the bad one and install the one that's purported to work, please first download the netmw345.tar.gz file from this link and save it to your desktop.  Then run:



```
sudo ndiswrapper -r arusb_xp
cd ~/Desktop
tar -xzvf netmw245.tar.gz
cd netmw245
sudo ndiswrapper -i netmw245.inf
```

Then please reboot and see if this works.  If not, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## mixtri

Thanks for you help, I hsall try that when I get home this evening, currently at work. hehe. Looks like another sleepless night for me again.

Will be in touch. And thanks again.

----------


## etherealethel

Hello again Pytheus - and many thanks for your continued support! 

I am not using ndiswrapper as the adaptor initially worked fine with the Ubuntu driver, so it is not loaded atm - the adaptor is the Dlink DWL-G122 AirPlus G wireless adaptor ver 3.00

I have moved the PC back upstairs so can't use ethernet cable, but it all worked fine when it was wired up...

Here is the output requested...
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.27-9-generic i686

----------


## AMTQ

> *AMTQ*: the password that you enter should be just to unlock encryption keys so that Network Manager can use them to connect.  It shouldn't affect the device itself.  But I guess something weird could be happening.  You might want to see if you have better luck using wicd, which won't prompt you for passwords.  Unfortunately I don't know of any way to grant Network Manager permanent access, without prompting for passwords.
> 
> I'm more inclined to believe that the issue lies at a lower level than Network Manager, however.  Could you please post the output of the following commands, once when the device is connected before you turn on the computer, and once when you plug it in after the computer boots:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> lsusb
> ```
> ...


*pytheas22*:

I tried wicd but it didn't work at all, so I switched back to the Network-Manager because at least it works most of the time...

Here is what I got (before using wicd  :Wink:  ):


Device connected before boot


```
[    0.569622] tracer: 772 pages allocated for 65536 entries of 48 bytes
[    0.569625]    actual entries 65620
[    0.569744] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.569771] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.572044] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    0.572200] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1
[    0.576028] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved
[    0.576031] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved
[    0.576033] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved
[    0.576036] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved
[    0.576039] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved
[    0.576042] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved
[    0.576048] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.576051] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved
[    0.576054] system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.576067] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576073] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd2800-0xd3fff has been reserved
[    0.576076] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[    0.576079] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[    0.576082] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.576085] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfefff0ff could not be reserved
[    0.576088] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576091] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576094] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.576097] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved
[    0.576100] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.576103] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576106] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576109] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff could not be reserved
[    0.576112] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff could not be reserved
[    0.576116] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved
[    0.611325] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.611327] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: disabled
[    0.611331] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
[    0.611334] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611338] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.611340] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff
[    0.611343] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff
[    0.611347] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff
[    0.611351] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03
[    0.611353] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x8fff
[    0.611356] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
[    0.611359] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611367] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611372] pci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611377] pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611380] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611382] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611384] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611386] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]
[    0.611388] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611390] bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611392] bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611394] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, 9fff]
[    0.611396] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, fcffffff]
[    0.611399] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.611401] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611403] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [7000, 8fff]
[    0.611405] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]
[    0.611407] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611409] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611420] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.624054] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.624315] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.624820] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.625068] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.625071] TCP reno registered
[    0.632076] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.632186] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.262910] Freeing initrd memory: 8005k freed
[    1.263961] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.263979] type=2000 audit(1232643347.261:1): initialized
[    1.269503] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.269509] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.272185] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.272277] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.272382] msgmni has been set to 1743
[    1.272499] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.272501] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.272503] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.272514] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.289063] pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289079] pci 0000:00:05.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289094] pci 0000:00:05.2: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289108] pci 0000:00:06.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289124] pci 0000:00:06.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289141] pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289157] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289172] pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289188] pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289212] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.289355] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.289379] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: found MSI capability
[    1.289400] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.289452] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.289533] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.289556] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability
[    1.289573] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.289623] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.289986] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.642393] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.680412] hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy
[    1.680512] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.680647] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.681362] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.683433] brd: module loaded
[    1.683510] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[    1.683645] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.684028] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.684034] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.684374] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.684518] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.684548] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, hpet irqs
[    1.684705] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.684712] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.684724] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[    1.684726] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    1.684729] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.684732] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.684735] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.685208] TCP cubic registered
[    1.685232] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.685437] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.685580]   Magic number: 9:210:945
[    1.685601] tty ttya0: hash matches
[    1.685680] tty tty2: hash matches
[    1.685746] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2009-01-22 16:55:48 UTC (1232643348)
[    1.685749] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.685751] EDD information not available.
[    1.685992] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed
[    1.686050] Write protecting the kernel text: 2576k
[    1.686087] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 936k
[    1.710703] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[    1.854359] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[    1.896195] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.896203] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
[    1.908204] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1
[    1.908270] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2
[    1.910990] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    1.911518] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)
[    2.445096] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    2.445122] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    2.450401] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    2.466861] No dock devices found.
[    2.480563] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    2.504180] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    2.504641] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23
[    2.504652] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    2.504664] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.504667] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[    2.504717] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    2.504739] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000
[    2.546173] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    2.576232] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.576264] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.576275] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    2.786141] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22
[    2.786153] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    2.786168] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.786171] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
[    2.786196] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    2.786221] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
[    2.786225] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    2.786243] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000
[    2.960026] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    2.972017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[    2.972168] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.972207] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.972215] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    3.028023] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
[    3.180555] pata_acpi 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.180631] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5
[    3.181083] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21
[    3.181094] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    3.181097] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: Using SWNCQ mode
[    3.181460] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.181625] scsi0 : sata_nv
[    3.181919] scsi1 : sata_nv
[    3.182120] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 21
[    3.182123] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 21
[    3.636017] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    3.656055] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    3.706896] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    3.706899] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    3.769258] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.773530] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    3.880018] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[    4.015046] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.248033] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.304049] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    4.304052] ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.317013] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[    4.379038] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    4.379145] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    4.379281] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    4.380634] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20
[    4.380645] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    4.380649] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: Using SWNCQ mode
[    4.381012] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.381164] scsi2 : sata_nv
[    4.381618] scsi3 : sata_nv
[    4.381825] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc800 irq 20
[    4.381828] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc808 irq 20
[    4.528428] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.857033] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.880215] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, CP100-12, max UDMA7
[    4.880218] ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.888211] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.218216] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.218318] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD321KJ  CP10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.218875] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 23
[    5.218880] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    5.218884] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: Using SWNCQ mode
[    5.219247] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.219644] scsi4 : sata_nv
[    5.219752] scsi5 : sata_nv
[    5.219959] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc000 bmdma 0xb400 irq 23
[    5.219962] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb408 irq 23
[    5.550218] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.878212] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.878319] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
[    5.878763] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22
[    5.878768] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    5.878773] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.878800] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.396493] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:6c:fd:d7
[    6.396497] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.396945] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21
[    6.396949] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    6.396952] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.396969] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.916489] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:18:f3:4d:17:aa
[    6.916493] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.919132] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    6.919582] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.919592] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.919629] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.919644] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    6.921990] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19
[    6.922002] ohci1394 0000:01:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    6.971734] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[    6.972753] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0
[    6.972790] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: version 0.3.10
[    6.972839] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.973218] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.973222] ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.974817] scsi6 : pata_amd
[    6.976112] scsi7 : pata_amd
[    6.977028] ata7: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
[    6.977031] ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
[    6.984573] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
[    6.989290] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
[    6.989295] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
[    6.989301] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.991729] scsi8 : ahci
[    6.991847] scsi9 : ahci
[    6.991885] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe100 irq 16
[    6.991889] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe180 irq 16
[    6.992027] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[    6.992120] scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[    6.992206] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    6.992210] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[    6.992329] usb-storage: device found at 4
[    6.992331] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[    7.000353] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    7.000391] scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    7.000425] scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    7.148277] ata7.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    7.148293] ata7.01: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    7.148305] ata7: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    7.148310] ata7: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    7.164246] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    7.180216] ata7.01: configured for UDMA/66
[    7.180247] ata8: port disabled. ignoring.
[    7.181115] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    7.181273] scsi 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
[    7.182165] scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    7.182264] scsi 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5
[    7.308029] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.644026] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.660142] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    7.660184] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.660278] scsi11 : pata_jmicron
[    7.660408] scsi12 : pata_jmicron
[    7.660444] ata11: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8c00 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x7c00 irq 16
[    7.660446] ata12: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8400 ctl 0x8000 bmdma 0x7c08 irq 16
[    8.024923] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    8.025044] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.025067] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    8.025069] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.025106] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.025187] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.025206] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    8.025209] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.025245] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.025249]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    8.044832]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    8.056238] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    8.056322] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.056345] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    8.056348] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.056385] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.056455] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.056474] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    8.056476] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.056512] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.056516]  sdb: sdb1
[    8.075649] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[    8.075733] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.075755] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    8.075757] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.075794] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.075858] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    8.075878] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    8.075880] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    8.075915] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    8.075919]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >
[    8.166801] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
[    8.176689] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.176694] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    8.176802] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    8.179242] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.179308] sr 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
[    8.245583] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000d68335]
[    8.480593] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    8.480597] PM: Resume from partition 8:37
[    8.480599] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    8.480763] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    8.541835] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[    8.541846] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   11.992207] usb-storage: device scan complete
[   11.997162] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST912082 1A               0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
[   11.998022] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)
[   11.998895] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off
[   11.998898] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[   11.998900] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   11.999520] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)
[   12.000394] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off
[   12.000396] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[   12.000398] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   12.000402]  sdd: sdd1
[   12.341043] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
[   12.341156] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
[   13.443445] udevd version 124 started
[   13.809208] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00
[   13.809214] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
[   13.809217] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver
[   13.809231] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40
[   13.898643] ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?
[   13.901642] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[   13.932069] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   13.932152] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3
[   13.964029] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   14.054531] Found: PMC Pm49FL004
[   14.054540] ck804xrom @fff80000: Found 1 x8 devices at 0x0 in 8-bit bank
[   14.180226] number of JEDEC chips: 1
[   14.180230] cfi_cmdset_0002: Disabling erase-suspend-program due to code brokenness.
[   14.863314] parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   14.863339] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
[   15.058006] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.284029] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[   15.442752] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   15.443405] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   15.514827] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20
[   15.514833] HDA Intel 0000:00:06.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   15.514851] HDA Intel 0000:00:06.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.518406] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   15.750877] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
[   15.928934] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   15.929935] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17
[   15.929947] RME Hammerfall DSP 0000:01:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   15.973642] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   16.535990] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
[   17.934996] Hammerfall-DSP: wait for FIFO status <= 0 failed after 30 iterations
[   17.935101] firmware: requesting multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.959525] Hammerfall-DSP: cannot load firmware multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.959531] Hammerfall-DSP: couldn't get firmware from userspace. try using hdsploader
[   17.959534] Hammerfall-DSP: card initialization pending : waiting for firmware
[   17.960143] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   17.960151] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.960375] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:35:57 PST 2008
[   30.515048] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C0001389, count: 4, return_address: f9b9f6eb
[   30.515053] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf7bca800
[   30.515056] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x28
[   30.515058] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9b40000
[   30.515061] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9b40000
[   30.515446] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   30.515451] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   30.515466] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f7afc480 is not initialized - not halting
[   30.515470] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   30.515481] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -22
[   30.522614] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   30.527117] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
[   31.512206] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   31.567140] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   31.665882] Adding 6064496k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6064496k
[   32.236331] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal
[   33.256951] type=1505 audit(1232639779.922:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=4630
[   33.439014] type=1505 audit(1232639780.102:3): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=4635
[   33.439228] type=1505 audit(1232639780.102:4): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=4635
[   33.609645] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   34.107518] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[   34.376243] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
[   34.376301] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe
[   34.376305] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10
[   34.376307] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10
[   34.376310] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   35.090268] warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
[   35.124955] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   35.124966] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.
[   35.284253] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   37.001027] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -76688551 ns)
[   38.528420] eth0: no link during initialization.
[   39.688119] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   39.689402] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   39.689414] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   39.689422] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   39.710728] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   39.710743] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   39.721316] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   39.721345] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   39.721350] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   39.734321] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   39.734334] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   39.766610] Bridge firewalling registered
[   39.766877] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
[   39.798100] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   39.798114] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
lau@laupc:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB AT2 USB 2.0 to ATA/ATAPI
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0586:340c ZyXEL Communications Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0763:0196 Midiman Oxygen 49
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```


Device connected after boot


```
[    0.572202] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1
[    0.576028] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved
[    0.576031] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved
[    0.576034] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved
[    0.576037] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved
[    0.576039] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved
[    0.576042] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved
[    0.576048] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.576051] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved
[    0.576054] system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.576066] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576073] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd2800-0xd3fff has been reserved
[    0.576075] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[    0.576078] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[    0.576081] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.576084] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfefff0ff could not be reserved
[    0.576087] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576090] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576093] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.576096] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved
[    0.576099] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.576102] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576105] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576109] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff could not be reserved
[    0.576112] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff could not be reserved
[    0.576115] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved
[    0.611329] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.611331] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: disabled
[    0.611335] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
[    0.611338] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611342] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.611344] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff
[    0.611347] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff
[    0.611350] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff
[    0.611354] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03
[    0.611357] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x8fff
[    0.611360] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
[    0.611362] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611371] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611376] pci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611380] pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611383] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611385] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611388] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611390] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]
[    0.611392] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611393] bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611395] bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611398] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, 9fff]
[    0.611400] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, fcffffff]
[    0.611402] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.611404] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611406] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [7000, 8fff]
[    0.611408] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]
[    0.611410] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611412] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611423] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.624054] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.624314] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.624821] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.625068] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.625071] TCP reno registered
[    0.632077] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.632187] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.262910] Freeing initrd memory: 8005k freed
[    1.263961] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.263979] type=2000 audit(1232643568.261:1): initialized
[    1.269501] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.269506] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.272181] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.272272] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.272377] msgmni has been set to 1743
[    1.272498] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.272500] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.272502] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.272513] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.288071] pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288086] pci 0000:00:05.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288101] pci 0000:00:05.2: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288115] pci 0000:00:06.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288131] pci 0000:00:06.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288148] pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288165] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288179] pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288195] pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.288219] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.288361] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.288383] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: found MSI capability
[    1.288402] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.288454] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.288533] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.288555] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability
[    1.288571] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.288621] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.288969] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.641358] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.678820] hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy
[    1.678921] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.679054] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.679759] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.681839] brd: module loaded
[    1.681917] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[    1.682053] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.682433] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.682439] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.682775] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.682915] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.682946] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, hpet irqs
[    1.683102] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.683108] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.683121] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[    1.683123] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    1.683126] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.683129] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.683131] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.683592] TCP cubic registered
[    1.683617] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.683823] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.683966]   Magic number: 9:760:995
[    1.683978] tty ttyd8: hash matches
[    1.683987] tty ttyab: hash matches
[    1.684131] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2009-01-22 16:59:30 UTC (1232643570)
[    1.684134] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.684136] EDD information not available.
[    1.684379] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed
[    1.684437] Write protecting the kernel text: 2576k
[    1.684473] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 936k
[    1.705924] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[    1.862276] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[    1.925081] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.925088] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
[    1.951802] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1
[    1.951879] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2
[    1.960881] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    1.961407] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)
[    2.136401] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    2.136425] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    2.136653] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    2.143189] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    2.143660] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23
[    2.143671] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    2.143683] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.143685] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[    2.143731] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    2.143754] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000
[    2.155500] No dock devices found.
[    2.194248] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    2.198158] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.198185] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.198196] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    2.225513] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    2.404820] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22
[    2.404832] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    2.404845] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.404848] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
[    2.404892] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    2.404916] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
[    2.404920] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    2.404937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000
[    2.580056] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    2.592041] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[    2.592191] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.592218] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.592227] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    2.648096] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
[    2.800402] pata_acpi 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.800913] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21
[    2.800925] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    2.800942] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.800949] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A disabled
[    2.801392] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20
[    2.801399] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    2.801415] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.801422] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    2.801849] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 23
[    2.801853] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    2.801949] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.801957] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C disabled
[    2.802105] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5
[    2.802110] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    2.802113] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: Using SWNCQ mode
[    2.802381] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.802985] scsi0 : sata_nv
[    2.803101] scsi1 : sata_nv
[    2.803304] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 21
[    2.803307] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 21
[    3.128030] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    3.264784] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.277043] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    3.327096] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    3.327099] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    3.393736] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    3.568020] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[    3.780351] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.868044] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    3.923255] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    3.923258] ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    3.989860] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    3.989963] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    3.990508] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    3.990635] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    3.990638] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: Using SWNCQ mode
[    3.990919] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.991130] scsi2 : sata_nv
[    3.991205] scsi3 : sata_nv
[    3.991413] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc800 irq 20
[    3.991416] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc808 irq 20
[    4.468033] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.496224] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, CP100-12, max UDMA7
[    4.496228] ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.505213] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    4.834214] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    4.834318] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD321KJ  CP10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    4.835781] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    4.835785] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: Using SWNCQ mode
[    4.836075] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.836239] scsi4 : sata_nv
[    4.836330] scsi5 : sata_nv
[    4.836538] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc000 bmdma 0xb400 irq 23
[    4.836541] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb408 irq 23
[    5.166222] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.494215] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.494327] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
[    5.494779] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22
[    5.494783] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    5.494789] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.494816] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.012506] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:6c:fd:d7
[    6.012510] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.012994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21
[    6.012998] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    6.013013] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.013036] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.532519] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:18:f3:4d:17:aa
[    6.532523] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.532854] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    6.533321] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.533331] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.533367] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.533382] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    6.536598] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0
[    6.537060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.537064] ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.537528] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19
[    6.537537] ohci1394 0000:01:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    6.587258] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[    6.587328] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
[    6.587333] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
[    6.587338] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.587347] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: version 0.3.10
[    6.587396] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.591954] scsi6 : pata_amd
[    6.592106] scsi7 : ahci
[    6.592141] scsi8 : pata_amd
[    6.593179] ata7: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
[    6.593183] ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
[    6.593639] scsi9 : ahci
[    6.593690] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe100 irq 16
[    6.593694] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe180 irq 16
[    6.619422] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
[    6.626486] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[    6.626576] scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[    6.626676] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    6.626679] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[    6.626800] usb-storage: device found at 3
[    6.626802] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[    6.632904] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    6.632939] scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    6.632972] scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    6.764266] ata7.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    6.764283] ata7.01: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    6.764296] ata7: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    6.764302] ata7: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    6.780215] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    6.796218] ata7.01: configured for UDMA/66
[    6.796248] ata8: port disabled. ignoring.
[    6.797348] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    6.797516] scsi 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
[    6.798855] scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    6.798954] scsi 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5
[    6.912028] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.248026] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.264083] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    7.264120] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.264200] scsi11 : pata_jmicron
[    7.265292] scsi12 : pata_jmicron
[    7.265341] ata11: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8c00 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x7c00 irq 16
[    7.265344] ata12: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8400 ctl 0x8000 bmdma 0x7c08 irq 16
[    7.629885] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    7.629989] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.630008] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.630011] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.630041] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.630107] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.630123] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.630126] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.630155] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.630159]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    7.648356]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    7.659446] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.659529] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.659551] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.659554] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.659590] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.659658] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.659678] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.659681] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.659717] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.659720]  sdb: sdb1
[    7.678173] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.678257] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.678278] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.678281] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.678318] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.678381] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.678400] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.678403] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.678438] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.678442]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >
[    7.752399] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.765604] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    7.765610] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    7.765709] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    7.767854] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    7.767929] sr 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
[    7.864704] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000d68335]
[    8.060626] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    8.060631] PM: Resume from partition 8:37
[    8.060633] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    8.060790] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    8.119140] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[    8.119152] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   11.624128] usb-storage: device scan complete
[   11.627864] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST912082 1A               0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
[   11.628717] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)
[   11.629591] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off
[   11.629594] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[   11.629596] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   11.630216] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)
[   11.631090] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off
[   11.631092] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[   11.631094] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   11.631098]  sdd: sdd1
[   11.867975] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
[   11.868084] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
[   12.763830] udevd version 124 started
[   13.209344] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00
[   13.209350] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
[   13.209353] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver
[   13.209371] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40
[   13.275113] ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?
[   13.285783] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[   13.313055] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   13.313159] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3
[   13.341039] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   13.444670] Found: PMC Pm49FL004
[   13.444679] ck804xrom @fff80000: Found 1 x8 devices at 0x0 in 8-bit bank
[   13.545353] number of JEDEC chips: 1
[   13.545357] cfi_cmdset_0002: Disabling erase-suspend-program due to code brokenness.
[   14.382717] parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   14.382742] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
[   14.390001] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17
[   14.390012] RME Hammerfall DSP 0000:01:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   14.639607] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
[   14.751275] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   15.078064] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
[   15.779192] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
[   16.396094] Hammerfall-DSP: wait for FIFO status <= 0 failed after 30 iterations
[   16.396199] firmware: requesting multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   16.418224] Hammerfall-DSP: cannot load firmware multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   16.418229] Hammerfall-DSP: couldn't get firmware from userspace. try using hdsploader
[   16.418232] Hammerfall-DSP: card initialization pending : waiting for firmware
[   16.419287] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20
[   16.419293] HDA Intel 0000:00:06.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   16.419318] HDA Intel 0000:00:06.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   16.831050] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   16.877382] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   17.018859] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[   17.273846] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   17.273854] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.274116] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:35:57 PST 2008
[   17.787607] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   17.841802] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   17.884011] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   17.924357] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   18.022699] Adding 6064496k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6064496k
[   18.589796] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal
[   19.622136] type=1505 audit(1232639987.946:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=4565
[   19.803651] type=1505 audit(1232639988.126:3): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=4570
[   19.803867] type=1505 audit(1232639988.126:4): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=4570
[   19.916814] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   20.448225] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[   20.725225] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
[   20.725281] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe
[   20.725285] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10
[   20.725288] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10
[   20.725290] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   21.414434] warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
[   21.448986] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   21.448997] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.
[   21.616542] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   23.500025] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -133309750 ns)
[   25.006402] eth0: no link during initialization.
[   25.713591] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   25.715675] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   25.715685] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   25.715693] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   25.731081] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   25.731095] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   25.744516] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   25.744551] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   25.744556] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   25.763924] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   25.763939] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   25.789387] Bridge firewalling registered
[   25.789883] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
[   25.814105] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   25.814118] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   61.664031] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[   61.798836] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   61.916050] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[   62.114092] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   62.115918] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   62.761745] wlan0: ethernet device 00:13:49:38:54:eb using NDIS driver: wlanchag, version: 0x10005, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 0586:340C.F.conf
[   62.820824] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
lau@laupc:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0586:340c ZyXEL Communications Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB AT2 USB 2.0 to ATA/ATAPI
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0763:0196 Midiman Oxygen 49
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: please run these commands, which will install a different driver for your card that may work better (you will need to be connected to the Internet for some of these commands; hopefully your wireless will last long enough for these to work; otherwise, we can work around it...):



```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
tar -xzvf rt73*
cd rt73*/Module
make
sudo make install
echo rt73  | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
sudo -s
echo 'blacklist rt2500usb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2500pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt61pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2400pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00lib' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo 'blacklist rt2x00usb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
exit
```

Then reboot.  Do you have better connectivity now?  If not, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep rt
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
ping -c 10 google.com
```

*AMTQ*: after looking into this more, I'm suspecting that the problem has to do with IRQ assignments.  The ndiswrapper FAQ said (before the site went down, anyway...):




> If you get probe of XXXX:YY.ZZ.A failed with error -22, you may have IRQ problems or it might be a USB driver problem. If you have problems with IRQ assignment the kernel couldn't assign IRQ for the wireless card, you can find out which IRQ ndiswrapper is trying to use and release that IRQ find out which other device is using it with cat /proc/interrupts. You may want to use ACPI and configure BIOS to assign IRQs using ACPI. If it's a USB driver problem there are known issues with high speed USB and ndiswrapper, module under 2.6 is called ehci_hcd, try modprobe --remove ehci_hcd and then reload the ndiswrapper module, that's worked for some people.


I think that what's happening is this: when the device is connected before boot, BIOS assigns it an IRQ that conflicts with the one that ndiswrapper wants to use.  If you plug it in after boot, Ubuntu decides which IRQ to use, and picks one that works for ndiswrapper.  Or something like that (I'm no expert on how IRQ works).

Here are possible solutions:

1. in your BIOS, see if there are settings related to IRQ assignments--most decent BIOS will have options like these.  Try playing with different settings and see if it makes a difference.  (Unfortunately I can't be more specific than that because I don't know what your BIOS looks like, but just keep trying different settings and rebooting with the wireless card plugged in to see if any of them solves the problem.)
2. open up your boot menu by typing:


```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

Scroll towards the bottom and look for the section similar to this:


```
## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
uuid		83db7aca-d0db-4077-af6b-12f007d63db4
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=83db7aca-d0db-4077-af6b-12f007d63db4 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
quiet
```

On the 'kernel' line of that section, add this string: _pci=biosirq acpi=noirq_ so that the section looks like this:



```
## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
uuid		83db7aca-d0db-4077-af6b-12f007d63db4
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=83db7aca-d0db-4077-af6b-12f007d63db4 ro quiet splash pci=biosirq acpi=noirq
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
quiet
```

Save the file and reboot your computer, with the wireless card plugged in before boot.  If this doesn't solve the problem, please post the output again of:


```
dmesg
```

----------


## AMTQ

*pytheas22*:
1. I searched the BIOS-menu but none of the options said anything about IRQ assignment, so I tried number 2.
2. Unfortunately this made it worse: Before I added this boot-option, the system managed sometimes to recognize the device correctly even when it was plugged in before booting the system. After adding the option, the system ALWAYS refuses to work with my WLAN-stick  :Sad: 

Anyway, here's the output of dmesg:


```
[    0.484866] PCI: 0000:01:0b.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fdeff000, fdeff7ff]
[    0.484872] PCI: 0000:01:0b.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [fdef8000, fdefbfff]
[    0.484896] pci 0000:01:0b.0: supports D1
[    0.484897] pci 0000:01:0b.0: supports D2
[    0.484900] pci 0000:01:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot
[    0.484903] pci 0000:01:0b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.484920] pci 0000:00:06.0: transparent bridge
[    0.484924] PCI: bridge 0000:00:06.0 32bit mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]
[    0.484945] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fa000000, faffffff]
[    0.484950] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.484960] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [fb000000, fbffffff]
[    0.484965] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 24 io port: [9c00, 9c7f]
[    0.484969] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fcfe0000, fcffffff]
[    0.485005] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 io port: [9000, 9fff]
[    0.485008] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 32bit mmio: [fa000000, fcffffff]
[    0.485012] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 64bit mmio pref: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.485073] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [fddfe000, fddfffff]
[    0.485080] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fdde0000, fddeffff]
[    0.485097] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot
[    0.485101] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.485129] PCI: 0000:03:00.1 reg 10 io port: [8c00, 8c07]
[    0.485136] PCI: 0000:03:00.1 reg 14 io port: [8800, 8803]
[    0.485143] PCI: 0000:03:00.1 reg 18 io port: [8400, 8407]
[    0.485150] PCI: 0000:03:00.1 reg 1c io port: [8000, 8003]
[    0.485157] PCI: 0000:03:00.1 reg 20 io port: [7c00, 7c0f]
[    0.485213] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0e.0 io port: [7000, 8fff]
[    0.485216] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0e.0 32bit mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]
[    0.485225] bus 00 -> node 0
[    0.485232] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.485741] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]
[    0.546455] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[    0.546455] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.546455] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.546455] pnp 00:04: IRQ 8 override to level, low
[    0.546455] PCI: setting IRQ 8 as level-triggered
[    0.548578] pnp 00:09: IRQ 4 override to level, low
[    0.548580] PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered
[    0.553235] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[    0.553235] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.553235] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.553235] PCI: Probing PCI hardware
[    0.553235] PCI: Discovered primary peer bus ff [IRQ]
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:00.0: default IRQ router [10de/0369]
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:01.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 10
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 11
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:02.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 5
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 5
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:05.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 10
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:05.2: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT C -> IRQ 11
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:06.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 5
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 10
[    0.553235] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 10
[    0.553235] pci 0000:01:07.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 10
[    0.553235] pci 0000:01:0b.0: using bridge 0000:00:06.0 INT D to get IRQ 5
[    0.553235] pci 0000:01:0b.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT D -> IRQ 5
[    0.553235] pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 11
[    0.553235] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 11
[    0.553235] pci 0000:03:00.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 11
[    0.560040] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[    0.560043] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[    0.560056] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.560056] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.560056] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.560068] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.560076] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31
[    0.560080] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz
[    0.561623] tracer: 772 pages allocated for 65536 entries of 48 bytes
[    0.561625]    actual entries 65620
[    0.561747] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.561774] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.564044] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    0.564202] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1
[    0.568030] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved
[    0.568033] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved
[    0.568036] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved
[    0.568039] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved
[    0.568042] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved
[    0.568045] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved
[    0.568051] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.568054] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved
[    0.568057] system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.568069] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved
[    0.568075] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd2800-0xd3fff has been reserved
[    0.568078] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[    0.568081] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[    0.568084] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.568087] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfefff0ff could not be reserved
[    0.568090] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved
[    0.568093] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[    0.568096] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.568099] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved
[    0.568102] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.568105] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved
[    0.568108] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff could not be reserved
[    0.568112] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff could not be reserved
[    0.568115] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff could not be reserved
[    0.568118] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved
[    0.603342] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.603344] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: disabled
[    0.603348] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
[    0.603351] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.603355] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.603358] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff
[    0.603361] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff
[    0.603364] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff
[    0.603368] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03
[    0.603371] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x8fff
[    0.603374] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
[    0.603376] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.603385] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.603390] pci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.603395] pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.603398] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.603400] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.603402] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.603404] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]
[    0.603406] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.603408] bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.603410] bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.603412] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, 9fff]
[    0.603414] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, fcffffff]
[    0.603416] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.603418] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.603420] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [7000, 8fff]
[    0.603422] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]
[    0.603424] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.603426] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.603429] bus: ff index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.603431] bus: ff index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.603442] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.616055] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.616316] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.616817] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.617065] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.617068] TCP reno registered
[    0.624077] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.624184] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.254552] Freeing initrd memory: 8005k freed
[    1.255593] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.255610] type=2000 audit(1232757681.253:1): initialized
[    1.261124] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.261129] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.263800] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.263893] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.263997] msgmni has been set to 1743
[    1.264113] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.264116] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.264118] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.264129] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.281067] pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281082] pci 0000:00:05.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281097] pci 0000:00:05.2: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281111] pci 0000:00:06.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281127] pci 0000:00:06.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281144] pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281160] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281175] pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281191] pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.281214] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.281359] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.281384] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: found MSI capability
[    1.281405] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.281457] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.281535] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.281558] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability
[    1.281575] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.281625] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.281896] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.634293] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.672576] hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy
[    1.672673] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.672795] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.673460] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.675211] brd: module loaded
[    1.675282] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[    1.675407] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.675777] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.675783] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.685203] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.685346] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.685377] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, hpet irqs
[    1.685538] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.685544] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.685557] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[    1.685559] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    1.685561] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.685564] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.685567] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.686027] TCP cubic registered
[    1.686052] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.686261] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.686413]   Magic number: 9:899:658
[    1.686418] block ram11: hash matches
[    1.686578] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2009-01-24 00:41:22 UTC (1232757682)
[    1.686581] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.686583] EDD information not available.
[    1.686825] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed
[    1.686883] Write protecting the kernel text: 2576k
[    1.686919] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 936k
[    1.701767] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[    1.872536] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[    1.900253] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.900260] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
[    1.916238] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1
[    1.916304] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2
[    1.919026] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    1.919552] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)
[    2.514217] No dock devices found.
[    2.552452] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    2.577842] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    2.577869] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    2.577937] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    2.578211] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    2.580069] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
[    2.580086] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.580111] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    2.591124] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    3.100515] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:6c:fd:d7
[    3.100520] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    3.100677] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.100703] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    3.620483] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:18:f3:4d:17:aa
[    3.620487] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    3.620720] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.620724] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[    3.620780] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    3.620802] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, io mem 0xfe02f000
[    3.678242] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.678366] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    3.678377] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    3.884742] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.884747] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
[    3.884773] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    3.884795] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
[    3.884799] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    3.884814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, io mem 0xfe02e000
[    3.896016] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[    3.896106] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.896132] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    3.896140] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    4.104967] pata_acpi 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.105016] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5
[    4.105022] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: Using SWNCQ mode
[    4.105369] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.105761] scsi0 : sata_nv
[    4.105877] scsi1 : sata_nv
[    4.106082] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 5
[    4.106085] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 5
[    4.364023] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    4.497826] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.580036] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.634817] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    4.634820] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.701449] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    4.800015] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    5.013282] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    5.176035] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    5.225212] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    5.225215] ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    5.291842] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.291950] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.292106] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.292219] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: Using SWNCQ mode
[    5.292585] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.293545] scsi2 : sata_nv
[    5.293903] scsi3 : sata_nv
[    5.294106] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc800 irq 10
[    5.294109] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc808 irq 10
[    5.768033] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    5.776208] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, CP100-12, max UDMA7
[    5.776211] ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    5.784235] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    6.114229] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    6.114334] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD321KJ  CP10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    6.114474] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: Using SWNCQ mode
[    6.114843] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.115589] scsi4 : sata_nv
[    6.116053] scsi5 : sata_nv
[    6.116261] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc000 bmdma 0xb400 irq 11
[    6.116264] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb408 irq 11
[    6.446218] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    6.774214] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    6.824202] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[    6.827042] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    6.827085] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.828926] scsi6 : pata_jmicron
[    6.829972] scsi7 : pata_jmicron
[    6.830012] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8c00 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x7c00 irq 11
[    6.830014] ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8400 ctl 0x8000 bmdma 0x7c08 irq 11
[    7.151029] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0
[    7.164042] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
[    7.164047] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
[    7.164052] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.164235] scsi8 : ahci
[    7.164595] scsi9 : ahci
[    7.164636] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe100 irq 11
[    7.164640] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe180 irq 11
[    7.484028] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.821026] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.844777] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: version 0.3.10
[    7.844822] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.847316] scsi10 : pata_amd
[    7.847402] scsi11 : pata_amd
[    7.848339] ata11: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
[    7.848342] ata12: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
[    7.848637] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    7.848672] scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    7.851218] scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    7.878820] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    7.878939] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.878962] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.878965] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.879000] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.879080] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.879099] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.879101] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.879136] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.879139]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    7.909225] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.909302] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.909323] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.909326] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.909362] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.909425] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.909444] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.909447] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.909481] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.909485]  sdb: sdb1
[    7.930551] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.930640] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.930662] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.930665] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.930701] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.930766] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.930785] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.930788] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.930823] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.930827]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >
[    8.000911] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
[    8.017274] ata11.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    8.017290] ata11.01: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    8.017303] ata11: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    8.017309] ata11: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    8.032207] ata11.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    8.048213] ata11.01: configured for UDMA/66
[    8.048245] ata12: port disabled. ignoring.
[    8.049152] scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    8.049314] scsi 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
[    8.050285] scsi 10:0:1:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    8.050382] scsi 10:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5
[    8.077781] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    8.080415] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.080421] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    8.080515] sr 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    8.082632] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.082696] sr 10:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
[    8.149357] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000d68335]
[    8.338746] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    8.338750] PM: Resume from partition 8:37
[    8.338752] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    8.338913] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    8.400824] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[    8.400835] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   13.692346] udevd version 124 started
[   14.103667] ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?
[   14.128594] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[   14.159284] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   14.159370] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3
[   14.185021] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   14.300306] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00
[   14.300312] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
[   14.300315] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver
[   14.300329] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40
[   14.323137] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.392301] Found: PMC Pm49FL004
[   14.392311] ck804xrom @fff80000: Found 1 x8 devices at 0x0 in 8-bit bank
[   14.498425] number of JEDEC chips: 1
[   14.498430] cfi_cmdset_0002: Disabling erase-suspend-program due to code brokenness.
[   14.681044] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[   14.879291] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   14.879973] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   15.179767] parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   15.179792] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
[   15.446955] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   15.659449] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
[   16.472528] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
[   17.115098] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:809: Hammerfall-DSP: wait for FIFO status <= 0 failed after 30 iterations
[   17.115205] firmware: requesting multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.147723] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:4932: Hammerfall-DSP: cannot load firmware multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.147730] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:5072: Hammerfall-DSP: couldn't get firmware from userspace. try using hdsploader
[   17.147736] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:5078: Hammerfall-DSP: card initialization pending : waiting for firmware
[   17.148999] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   17.217284] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   17.680623] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.680851] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:35:57 PST 2008
[   29.949512] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C0001389, count: 4, return_address: f9b346eb
[   29.949518] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf6436a00
[   29.949521] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x28
[   29.949523] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9abb000
[   29.949526] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf9abb000
[   29.949704] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   29.949709] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   29.949722] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f7b36480 is not initialized - not halting
[   29.949725] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   29.949736] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -22
[   29.952434] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   30.682650] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   30.737592] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   30.836333] Adding 6064496k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6064496k
[   31.409326] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal
[   32.485954] type=1505 audit(1232754112.915:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=4521
[   32.668388] type=1505 audit(1232754113.095:3): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=4526
[   32.668603] type=1505 audit(1232754113.095:4): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=4526
[   32.796384] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   33.292204] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[   33.538444] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
[   33.538993] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe
[   33.538997] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10
[   33.538999] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10
[   33.539002] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   34.307440] warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
[   34.354478] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   34.354485] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.
[   34.512685] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   36.001028] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -152753661 ns)
[   36.927431] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   36.929352] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   36.929363] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   36.929373] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   36.944935] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   36.944947] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   36.972610] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   36.972727] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   36.972732] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   36.973738] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   36.973750] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   37.002701] Bridge firewalling registered
[   37.006966] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
[   37.028277] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   37.028290] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   41.125858] eth1: no link during initialization.
[   41.127979] eth0: no link during initialization.
```

----------


## zenial

GREAT!!! :Popcorn:  :KDE Star:

----------


## pytheas22

*AMTQ*: sorry that didn't help.

The next (and possibly last...) thing that I can think to try is to blacklist the ohci_hcd (low-speed USB) driver.  I think it might be conflicting with ehci_hcd, the high-speed USB driver.  Please run this command to blacklist ohci_hcd:


```
echo ohci_hcd | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

Then reboot.  Any luck now?

----------


## AMTQ

> *pytheas22*:


After searching more intensely I finally found the IRQ-options:
Auto or Manual -> Auto was activated and after choosing Manual -> Settings for different IRQ-adresses: PCI Device or Reserved
I played with these rather useless options and had no succes, BUT:

After changing another option called *"Plug and Play OS"* from "no" to "yes" the device worked.

Here the dmesg:



```
[    0.556506] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[    0.556506] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.556506] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.562641] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[    0.562641] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.562641] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.562641] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.568040] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[    0.568043] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[    0.568057] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.568059] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.568061] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.568073] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.568081] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31
[    0.568086] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz
[    0.569629] tracer: 772 pages allocated for 65536 entries of 48 bytes
[    0.569632]    actual entries 65620
[    0.569752] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.569779] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.572044] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    0.572198] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1
[    0.576030] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved
[    0.576033] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved
[    0.576036] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved
[    0.576039] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved
[    0.576042] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved
[    0.576045] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved
[    0.576051] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.576054] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved
[    0.576057] system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.576069] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576075] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd2800-0xd3fff has been reserved
[    0.576078] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[    0.576081] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[    0.576084] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.576087] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfefff0ff could not be reserved
[    0.576091] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576094] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576097] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.576100] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved
[    0.576103] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.576106] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved
[    0.576109] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff could not be reserved
[    0.576112] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff could not be reserved
[    0.576115] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff could not be reserved
[    0.576119] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved
[    0.611328] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.611331] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: disabled
[    0.611335] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
[    0.611337] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611341] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.611344] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff
[    0.611347] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff
[    0.611350] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff
[    0.611354] pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03
[    0.611356] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x8fff
[    0.611359] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
[    0.611362] pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    0.611371] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611376] pci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611380] pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.611383] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611385] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611388] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611390] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]
[    0.611392] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611394] bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.611396] bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffff]
[    0.611398] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, 9fff]
[    0.611400] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fa000000, fcffffff]
[    0.611402] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]
[    0.611404] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611406] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [7000, 8fff]
[    0.611409] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]
[    0.611411] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611412] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]
[    0.611423] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.624054] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.624315] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.624819] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.625065] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.625068] TCP reno registered
[    0.632076] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.632186] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.262915] Freeing initrd memory: 8005k freed
[    1.263959] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.263976] type=2000 audit(1232759698.261:1): initialized
[    1.269500] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.269505] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.272182] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.272275] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.272378] msgmni has been set to 1743
[    1.272495] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.272498] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.272500] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.272511] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.289064] pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289079] pci 0000:00:05.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289094] pci 0000:00:05.2: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289108] pci 0000:00:06.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289123] pci 0000:00:06.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289140] pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289157] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289172] pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289188] pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping
[    1.289211] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.289355] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.289379] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: found MSI capability
[    1.289400] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.289452] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.289534] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.289556] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability
[    1.289573] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service
[    1.289623] pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service
[    1.289986] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.642393] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.680172] hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy
[    1.680280] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.680402] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.681058] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.682812] brd: module loaded
[    1.682881] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[    1.683006] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.683378] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.683384] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.689195] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.689337] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.689367] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, hpet irqs
[    1.689532] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.689538] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.689551] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[    1.689553] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    1.689555] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.689558] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.689561] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.690025] TCP cubic registered
[    1.690050] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.690256] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.690400]   Magic number: 9:43:206
[    1.690441] tty ttyt4: hash matches
[    1.690572] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2009-01-24 01:14:59 UTC (1232759699)
[    1.690575] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.690577] EDD information not available.
[    1.690821] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed
[    1.690879] Write protecting the kernel text: 2576k
[    1.690916] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 936k
[    1.705608] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[    1.858852] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[    1.896198] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.896205] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
[    1.912235] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1
[    1.912302] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2
[    1.915020] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    1.915547] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)
[    2.429949] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    2.429974] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    2.430051] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    2.448089] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    2.448556] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23
[    2.448566] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    2.448577] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.448580] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[    2.448624] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    2.448647] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000
[    2.462648] No dock devices found.
[    2.488452] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    2.506168] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.506200] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.506211] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    2.523340] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    2.713048] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22
[    2.713060] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    2.713073] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.713076] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
[    2.713101] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    2.713134] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
[    2.713137] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    2.713153] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000
[    2.889026] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    2.900022] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[    2.900168] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.900194] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.900204] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected
[    2.956024] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
[    3.108249] pata_acpi 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.108761] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21
[    3.108772] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    3.108788] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.108795] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A disabled
[    3.108809] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5
[    3.108814] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    3.108816] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: Using SWNCQ mode
[    3.109092] sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.109273] scsi0 : sata_nv
[    3.109667] scsi1 : sata_nv
[    3.109869] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 21
[    3.109872] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 21
[    3.436020] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    3.569483] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.584038] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    3.637755] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    3.637758] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    3.712739] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    3.872031] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[    4.085353] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.188037] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.239278] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[    4.239281] ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.305878] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    4.305979] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    4.306502] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    4.307403] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20
[    4.307413] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    4.307445] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.307456] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    4.307475] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    4.307478] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: Using SWNCQ mode
[    4.307742] sata_nv 0000:00:05.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    4.307933] scsi2 : sata_nv
[    4.308373] scsi3 : sata_nv
[    4.308567] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc800 irq 20
[    4.308570] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc808 irq 20
[    4.784035] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[    4.808215] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, CP100-12, max UDMA7
[    4.808218] ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[    4.816213] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    5.146232] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.146336] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD321KJ  CP10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    5.146921] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 23
[    5.146925] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    5.146957] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.146968] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C disabled
[    5.146988] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    5.146991] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: Using SWNCQ mode
[    5.147260] sata_nv 0000:00:05.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.147961] scsi4 : sata_nv
[    5.148375] scsi5 : sata_nv
[    5.148569] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc000 bmdma 0xb400 irq 23
[    5.148573] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb408 irq 23
[    5.479217] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.806216] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    5.806394] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
[    5.806835] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22
[    5.806840] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    5.806845] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.806871] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.324501] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:6c:fd:d7
[    6.324505] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.325291] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21
[    6.325295] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    6.325299] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.325323] nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr
[    6.844501] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:18:f3:4d:17:aa
[    6.844505] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
[    6.846286] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    6.846737] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.846747] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.846785] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.846801] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    6.848437] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0
[    6.848908] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16
[    6.848913] ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    6.852441] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19
[    6.852452] ohci1394 0000:01:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    6.902181] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[    6.902254] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
[    6.902257] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
[    6.902263] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    6.902443] scsi6 : ahci
[    6.902637] scsi7 : ahci
[    6.902692] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe100 irq 16
[    6.902696] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe180 irq 16
[    7.224031] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.560026] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    7.576409] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    7.576446] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.577098] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: version 0.3.10
[    7.577137] pata_amd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.577211] scsi8 : pata_jmicron
[    7.579653] scsi9 : pata_amd
[    7.579765] scsi10 : pata_jmicron
[    7.579803] ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8c00 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x7c00 irq 16
[    7.579806] ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x8400 ctl 0x8000 bmdma 0x7c08 irq 16
[    7.579949] scsi11 : pata_amd
[    7.580850] ata11: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
[    7.580853] ata12: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
[    7.589194] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    7.589230] scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    7.589268] scsi 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    7.748266] ata11.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    7.748283] ata11.01: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A, 1.02, max UDMA/66
[    7.748295] ata11: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    7.748300] ata11: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5c50000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:30:0x1f)
[    7.764214] ata11.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    7.780215] ata11.01: configured for UDMA/66
[    7.780249] ata12: port disabled. ignoring.
[    7.781167] scsi 9:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    7.781328] scsi 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
[    7.782630] scsi 9:0:1:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7170A  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    7.782732] scsi 9:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5
[    7.931581] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    7.931698] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.931718] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.931721] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.931751] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.931822] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.931838] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    7.931841] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.931869] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.931873]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    7.950694]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    7.961791] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.961874] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.961897] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.961899] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.961936] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.961999] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.962018] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    7.962021] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.962056] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.962060]  sdb: sdb1
[    7.978119] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[    7.978208] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.978229] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.978232] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.978268] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.978331] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
[    7.978351] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.978353] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    7.978389] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    7.978392]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >
[    8.067541] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
[    8.072667] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.072673] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    8.072780] sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    8.083100] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    8.083210] sr 9:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
[    8.172137] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000d68335]
[    8.389505] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    8.389509] PM: Resume from partition 8:37
[    8.389511] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    8.389685] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    8.450838] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[    8.450848] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   13.344512] udevd version 124 started
[   13.676267] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00
[   13.676273] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c40-0x1c45]
[   13.676276] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver
[   13.676334] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40
[   13.777666] ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?
[   13.857692] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[   13.888042] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   13.888130] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3
[   13.920020] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   14.040519] Found: PMC Pm49FL004
[   14.040529] ck804xrom @fff80000: Found 1 x8 devices at 0x0 in 8-bit bank
[   14.119571] number of JEDEC chips: 1
[   14.119575] cfi_cmdset_0002: Disabling erase-suspend-program due to code brokenness.
[   14.630017] parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   14.630043] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
[   14.793406] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.047437] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   15.065033] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[   15.080583] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   15.390488] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   15.400928] ndiswrapper: driver wlanchag (ZyXEL,08/16/2005, 1.5.0.102) loaded
[   15.405368] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2330): not fully implemented (yet)
[   15.454848] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
[   15.891647] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   15.891656] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.892025] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:35:57 PST 2008
[   15.929395] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17
[   15.929408] RME Hammerfall DSP 0000:01:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.289398] wlan0: ethernet device 00:13:49:38:54:eb using NDIS driver: wlanchag, version: 0x10005, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 0586:340C.F.conf
[   16.348436] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   16.351278] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   16.442832] input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
[   17.934995] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:809: Hammerfall-DSP: wait for FIFO status <= 0 failed after 30 iterations
[   17.935103] firmware: requesting multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.976657] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:4932: Hammerfall-DSP: cannot load firmware multiface_firmware_rev11.bin
[   17.976665] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:5072: Hammerfall-DSP: couldn't get firmware from userspace. try using hdsploader
[   17.976670] ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/pci/rme9652/../../alsa-kernel/pci/rme9652/hdsp.c:5078: Hammerfall-DSP: card initialization pending : waiting for firmware
[   18.401339] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   18.463381] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   18.560433] Adding 6064496k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6064496k
[   19.107010] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal
[   20.070319] type=1505 audit(1232756117.834:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=4505
[   20.252930] type=1505 audit(1232756118.015:3): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=4510
[   20.253168] type=1505 audit(1232756118.019:4): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=4510
[   20.422973] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   20.952981] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[   21.206664] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
[   21.206990] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe
[   21.206994] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10
[   21.206997] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10
[   21.206999] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   21.867673] warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
[   21.921710] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   21.921719] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.
[   22.074519] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   23.500037] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -144282046 ns)
[   24.287405] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   24.289337] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   24.289347] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   24.289355] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   24.305258] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   24.305272] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   24.326699] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   24.327806] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   24.327816] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   24.331345] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   24.331362] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   24.371817] Bridge firewalling registered
[   24.372507] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
[   24.390679] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   24.390692] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   28.489303] eth1: no link during initialization.
[   28.492213] eth0: no link during initialization.
[   28.615221] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  117.047221] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  117.097292] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
[  119.339921] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  119.388053] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
[  120.016675] ppdev0: registered pardevice
[  120.064383] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
```

I hope the device keeps working, but anyway a GREAT THANK YOU for your support and patience, *pytheas22*!

AMTQ

----------


## makegreenbygoinggreen.com

I am so confused. Are these the steps I must follow to set up my at & t wifi on my dell mini 9-?

Please help.

soap-mart.com
makegreenbygoinggreen.com

----------


## pytheas22

> I am so confused. Are these the steps I must follow to set up my at & t wifi on my dell mini 9-?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> soap-mart.com
> makegreenbygoinggreen.com


No, these steps don't apply to your situation.  Please post the output of the commands that I asked for in your other thread when you get a chance, and we'll take it from there.  Don't try to follow the instructions in this tutorial; they won't work for you.

*AMTQ*: I'm glad that seems to have helped!  Please post again if it turns out not to really be the solution.

----------


## etherealethel

Dear Pytheus - so far so good! Have followed your instructions and it is all working well - PC now been on for over 6 hours and connection still fine - and very noticeably faster than it ever was before - so keep your fingers x'd for me, hopefully this is it!!! (don't want to tempt fate though..)

How on earth are you managing to get time to do your PHD with all this on-line work????

Many many thanks again :Very Happy:

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: I'm glad that seems to have worked.  The one thing for you to keep in mind is that if you update your kernel via Ubuntu updates, you will need to recompile the driver again against the newer kernel by running these commands:


```
wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
tar -xzvf rt73*
cd rt73*/Module
make
sudo make install
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe rt73
```

Ubuntu updates usually pushes out a new kernel about once a month, and you'll know when it's installed a new one because it will prompt you to restart your computer for changes to take effect.  After rebooting into the new kernel, just run the commands above and your wireless should come back.

You may want to keep a copy of the rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz tarball in your /home folder so that you won't have to wget it (which requires an Internet connection) each time.

----------


## AMTQ

> No, these steps don't apply to your situation.  Please post the output of the commands that I asked for in your other thread when you get a chance, and we'll take it from there.  Don't try to follow the instructions in this tutorial; they won't work for you.
> 
> *AMTQ*: I'm glad that seems to have helped!  Please post again if it turns out not to really be the solution.


Did I mention that I removed the command "pci=biosirq acpi=noirq" from /boot/grub/menu.lst? 



After all, what I needed to do for getting to work my *ZyXel ZyAir G-270S*:
- Change the BIOS-entry "Plug&Play OS" to "Yes"

----------


## Gazoo2

I have set up a wireless pcmcia card with the right drivers from the windows disc, I can see the card is logged in to my router from the mac address list. I am using WPA password and the card seems to be set up right but I can't ping any IP address's.

Could someone direct me as to the steps I should follow to isolate the problem.

----------


## pytheas22

*Gazoo2*: this could be a DNS issue or a routing problem, or maybe you don't really have an IP address even though you think you do.  Please post the output of these commands to help isolate the problem:


```
iwconfig
ifconfig
ping -c 5 google.com
ping -c 5 74.125.45.100
ping -c 5 192.168.1.1
ping -c 5 192.168.0.1
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------


## etherealethel

Many thanks again Pytheus - now a week on and it's all still working! Great!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JohnPta

This is what I get when I run the command:

root@jan-laptop:~# lshw -C Network
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 15
       serial: 00:1a:80:f8:02:31
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=10.0.0.102 latency=0 link=yes module=sky2 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 5e:18:87:d7:6c:7d
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes

root@jan-laptop:~# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[  498.757361] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  498.805294] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

I understand the wireless card is "Unclaimed" but in the last 3 lines "ndiswrapper" is loaded besides that "ndiswrapper is NOT loaded automatically. I got this far by going step by step though your posting again after I restarted the computer.

Can you give me some hints where I am going wrong?

----------


## pytheas22

*JohnPta*: your wireless card (Atheros ar242x) can be tricky.  It does look like ndiswrapper is loading correctly, but it's not recognizing your device.  This could happen either because you didn't install the correct Windows driver or because ndiswrapper doesn't think it's the right one, even though it is.

What is the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
```

----------


## JohnPta

> *JohnPta*: your wireless card (Atheros ar242x) can be tricky.  It does look like ndiswrapper is loading correctly, but it's not recognizing your device.  This could happen either because you didn't install the correct Windows driver or because ndiswrapper doesn't think it's the right one, even though it is.
> 
> What is the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> ndiswrapper -l
> lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
> ```


Thanks for answering so quick. I am battling that problem already for a few days and I am so desperate that I even start reading instructions.  :Wink: 

Here is what the result is of your commands:
root@jan-laptop:~# ndiswrapper -l
root@jan-laptop:~# lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
root@jan-laptop:~# 

As you can see ndiswrapper brings nothing.

----------


## pytheas22

JohnPta: from the output of 'ndiswrapper -l', it looks like no Windows driver is installed (either that or there's a problem with your ndiswrapper installation).  Did you install a driver?  According to the database, your card (PCI ID 168c:001c) should work with the Windows driver from this page or this one.  Please try downloading one of those drivers, extracting the .inf and .sys files from it, and installing them into ndiswrapper (if you don't know how to extract the files or install them into ndiswrapper, let me know).

----------


## JohnPta

> JohnPta: from the output of 'ndiswrapper -l', it looks like no Windows driver is installed (either that or there's a problem with your ndiswrapper installation).  Did you install a driver?  According to the database, your card (PCI ID 168c:001c) should work with the Windows driver from this page or this one.  Please try downloading one of those drivers, extracting the .inf and .sys files from it, and installing them into ndiswrapper (if you don't know how to extract the files or install them into ndiswrapper, let me know).



Right I followed the instructions and tried to install from this website.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ease_id=655469

To be honest, I do not know how to install the ndiswrapper.   :Redface:  :Embarassed: 
However I followed the instructions but at a certain stage the instructions tell me to get that .inf driver. 
But that is the big question: Where?? I thought it would be part of the down loaded file of the above mentioned website. But it is obviously not. There is no .inf file.

----------


## InF3XioN

The output of dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan is:
[   17.193561] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   18.018969] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'_chkstk'
[   18.019074] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[   18.019085] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[   18.019093] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[   18.019107] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[   18.019115] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[   18.019138] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
[   18.019147] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'
[   18.019156] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
[   18.019172] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateTimerObject'
[   18.019180] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisSetTimerObject'
[   18.019189] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisCancelTimerObject'
[   18.019197] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeTimerObject'
[   18.019221] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'
[   18.019230] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
[   18.019238] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
[   18.019246] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[   18.019255] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'
[   18.019263] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'
[   18.019272] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
[   18.019281] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'
[   18.019289] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[   18.019298] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[   18.019306] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[   18.019315] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[   18.019323] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[   18.019346] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[   18.019355] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[   18.019363] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[   18.019372] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[   18.019380] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[   18.019388] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[   18.019397] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[   18.019400] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netw4v32'
[   18.020149] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netw4v32; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   18.038632] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

What went wrong?

----------


## BigMike007

Hi,

I'm having trouble getting my Netgear WN511B card working...I have been through a lot of the instructions from the post # 1 on this thread trying to work out whats what, but to no avail as yet...I'm wondering if someone could cast their eyes over this to point me to a solution.

Ndiswrapper is loading the wn511b driver (obtained from the latest install exe from the Netgear website (WN511B Adapter -Software Version 6.1,Published Nov 25, 2008, Driver Version: 4.150.31.0 (XP and 2000), 4.102.15.61 (32/64-bit Vista)).

Here are some of my posted results:




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
> wn511b : driver installed
> 	device (14E4:4329) present (alternate driver: ssb)





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ lshw -C Network
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>   *-network               
>        description: Ethernet interface
>        product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
>        physical id: 12
>        bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0
>        logical name: eth0
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
> ndiswrapper           196380  0 
> usbcore               149360  7 ndiswrapper,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,uhci_hcd,e  hci_hcd





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
> [   33.008362] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [   33.145926] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
> [  911.857044] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
> [  915.908662] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
> [  942.513370] wlan1: authenticate with AP 00:1e:2a:12:a2:06
> [  942.514947] wlan1: authenticated
> [  942.514955] wlan1: associate with AP 00:1e:2a:12:a2:06
> [  942.520082] wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:2a:12:a2:06 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)
> ...


I would really appreciate any help on this.  Let me know if you need me to post more outputs to provide any further information.

Thanks in advance,

BM

----------


## BigMike007

EDIT:

I noticed after posting that in the output of dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan, it was showing UNKNOWN SYMBOL - this I believe is a symptom of an invalid driver... so, I found an older version of wn511b and installed that.  In terms of the adapter, it looked promising as it was attempting to join the network (it picked up the various networks around, including mine)... but alas it would not complete the process... So with the older driver installed, I re-ran the dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan.  Results of that as follows:




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
> [   33.000868] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [   33.364518] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
> [   33.364555] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
> [   33.364584] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
> [   33.364613] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
> [   33.364642] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
> [   33.364719] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
> [   33.364759] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
> ...


So, still showing UNKNOWN SYMBOL but maybe a step closer to getting there...???

thanks again in advance,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

*JohnPta*: please run these commands to download the Windows driver, extract the .inf and install it into ndiswrapper (these directions assume that you have a wired Internet connection available; if not, let me know):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
wget ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_4710/driver/Wireless_Atheros.zip
unzip cd Atheros/
unzip HR2H01WW.zip 
sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

That should do it.  After these commands are done, reboot.  If things still don't work then, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
```

*InF3XioN*: it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver that you loaded into it for some reason.  You should uninstall the current driver and load a different one its place (e.g., version 1.0 of the driver instead of 2.0 or one for Windows XP as opposed to Windows 2000).  There may also be a way to make your card work using a native driver.  Do you know the PCI ID?  If not, please post the output of:


```
lsusb
lspci -nn
```

*BigMike007*: it does look like the older version of the driver was working relatively well--the messages about Unknown Symbols that you saw in dmesg were probably left over from when you tried to load the original driver.  You might have better luck connecting if you used wicd instead of Network Manager.

Also, I'm not positive, but your card may be supported by Broadcom's STA native driver.  On Ubuntu 8.04, it can be installed using these instructions.  On 8.10 it's built into the kernel by default.  Just to see if it would work, try running these commands:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod wl
sudo modprobe wl
dmesg | grep wl
iwconfig
```

If it works, 'iwconfig' would list a wireless interface at this point.

the STA driver may not support your card, but it's worth a try, as it would be quite preferable to using ndiswrapper.

----------


## InF3XioN

Yes, the PCI ID is [8086:4222]. I tried another driver, and the output looks like this:
inf3xion@olga:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   18.086345] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   18.567198] ndiswrapper: driver netw39x5 (Intel,07/02/2006,10.5.1.57) loaded
[   18.567604] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   18.567648] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.571586] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 16
[   18.849508] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1b:77:96:ea:06 using NDIS driver: netw39x5, version: 0x10039, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG LAN Card Driver', 8086:4222.5.conf
[   18.849586] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   18.928842] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   18.961641] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'eth1'
[   18.961688] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to eth1

But it seems to be "DISABLED" again. What can I do in this case?

----------


## JohnPta

[QUOTE=pytheas22;6675453]*JohnPta*: please run these commands to download the Windows driver, extract the .inf and install it into ndiswrapper (these directions assume that you have a wired Internet connection available; if not, let me know):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
wget ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_4710/driver/Wireless_Atheros.zip
unzip cd Atheros/
unzip HR2H01WW.zip 
sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

That should do it.  After these commands are done, reboot.  If things still don't work then, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
```

That ftp server is of line or does not exist any more. 

--2009-02-04 19:03:33--  ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/noteboo...ss_Atheros.zip
  (try: 8) => `Wireless_Atheros.zip'
Connecting to ftp.work.acer-euro.com|193.0.238.152|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
Retrying.

I tried it for several times.

----------


## InF3XioN

I installed wicd and everything is great! :Very Happy:  Thanx for the reply.

----------


## pytheas22

*JohnPta*: maybe the site was just temporarily down?  I'm able to wget it right now with no problem.  Could you please try again?

If it fails for you again, I now have a local copy that I can upload somewhere if necessary.

*InF3XioN*: glad to hear it's solved.

----------


## Ampersand.

hey
i have the same card as johnpta but i seem to have slighty different problems.

i cant hook my laptop up to the internet due to no wireless working, ill type the rest in if you need it though


when i run 'lshw -C network'
i end up with (among other things that sound normal)

physical id: 0
width: 64 bits
driver=ndiswrapper+net5211

when i run 'uname - rm'
i get

i686

and 'ndiswrapper -l'

net5211 : driver installed
device (XXXX:XXXX) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)

and dmesg " grep -e ndis -e wlan

gives me a bunch of stuff mentioning ndiswrapper being loaded and there are no errors. the only problem as it appears to my noobish eyes is 

wlan0: link is not ready

also when i tried to ping the wireless card or whatever that command was (i cant recall it now) it told me that eth0 was not responding and that wlan0 was unable to be probed (or some such)

thanks alot in advance this has been really annoying me for a few weeks now

----------


## pytheas22

*Ampersand.*: from what you mention, it sounds like everything should be working properly.  I'm guessing that the failure to associate with your wireless network is due to some problem with Network Manager.  It may help to disable encryption on your network just to see if the connection would work then.

You might also want to install wicd.  You can download an installer for it and transfer it to your Ubuntu computer, then double-click the installer to install.  Can you connect with wicd?

The error message "wlan0: link is not ready" is not serious; dmesg always says that even if the connection works.

----------


## JohnPta

[QUOTE=pytheas22;6677713]*JohnPta*: maybe the site was just temporarily down?  I'm able to wget it right now with no problem.  Could you please try again?

If it fails for you again, I now have a local copy that I can upload somewhere if necessary.


Ok finally I got that file down loaded and installed. 
 :Redface:    At first the software could not find the package because the firewall was on high security.  :Redface: 

Now the computer is seeing the router but I can not yet connect to it. 
When I look at Network Connections I see now "Auto wlan-ap" what wasn't there before. However when I want to edit it, the button "ok" at the bottom of the screen doesn't highlight. What is the reason for that?


Ok Ok there was a difference in wording of certain definitions between Ubuntu and the setup of my router
Thans for your help I really appreciate it.

----------


## BigMike007

> *BigMike007*: it does look like the older version of the driver was working relatively well--the messages about Unknown Symbols that you saw in dmesg were probably left over from when you tried to load the original driver.  You might have better luck connecting if you used wicd instead of Network Manager.
> 
> Also, I'm not positive, but your card may be supported by Broadcom's STA native driver.  On Ubuntu 8.04, it can be installed using these instructions.  On 8.10 it's built into the kernel by default.  Just to see if it would work, try running these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> sudo rmmod ssb
> sudo rmmod b43
> ...


Thanks for your reply on this pytheas22.  OK, so here is where I'm at now:

As you suggested, I installed the Broadcom STA drivers via the "Hardware Drivers" option.  I also installed WCID.  With the WN511B adapter in, I had to change the "Wireless Interface" option in the preferences of WCID from wlan1 to eth1.  I was then able to view wireless networks around, and connect to my own network.  Once connected however, I am not able to connect to any website - Firefox was reporting refused connection messages...

A couple of things I noticed: 

1. the Channel reported by WCID was showing as 7, when my router is broadcasting on Channel 5...

2. I also have a Belkin 54g (F5D7010) card, which when I plug into my laptop,did not initially work with WCID. I found I had to change the "Wireless Interface" option in WCID preferences FROM eth1 back to wlan1.  The Belkin adapter then connected to my network, and I can view web pages without issue.

So, I'm confused about what is happening... my Netgear WN511B is connecting (once I change the Wireless Interface to eth1), but is not allowing me to view any web pages, whereas the Belkin card only works when I change the Wireless Interface option in WCID to wlan1, but I'm able to view web pages.

Can you shed any light and solutions to get me WN511B working??

Many thanks in advance,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

*BigMike007*: it could be merely a DNS problem that's preventing you from loading web pages, but it could be something more complicated.  Please connect via wicd using the Netgear card, then post the output of the following commands so that I can get a clearer picture of what's going on:


```
sudo iwlist scan
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep -e ndis -e wl
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wl
ifconfig
ping -c 5 google.com
ping -c 5 74.125.45.100
wget google.com
wget 74.125.45.100
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

Sorry to ask you to post so much, but it will be helpful to me.

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22,

Thanks again for your time on this - no worries about posting results of the listed commands!

OK, here they are:




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
> [sudo] password for jamesd: 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth1      Scan completed :
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ lshw -C Network
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>   *-network               
>        description: Ethernet interface
>        product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
>        physical id: 12
>        bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0
>        logical name: eth0
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ lsmod | grep -e ndis -e wl
> ndiswrapper           196380  0 
> wl                   1080212  0 
> ieee80211_crypt        13572  2 wl,ieee80211_crypt_tkip
> usbcore               149360  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
> 
> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wl
> [   33.229287] wl: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
> [   33.241761] wl 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ ifconfig
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:9f:37:d1:6c  
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
>           Interrupt:4 Base address:0x4c00 
> 
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ ping -c 5 google.com
> PING google.com (209.85.171.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from cg-in-f100.google.com (209.85.171.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=212 ms
> 64 bytes from 209.85.171.100: icmp_seq=2 ttl=239 time=197 ms
> 
> --- google.com ping statistics ---
> 5 packets transmitted, 2 received, 60% packet loss, time 18215ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 197.873/205.325/212.778/7.466 ms





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ ping -c 5 74.125.45.100
> PING 74.125.45.100 (74.125.45.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 74.125.45.100: icmp_seq=3 ttl=242 time=141 ms
> 64 bytes from 74.125.45.100: icmp_seq=4 ttl=242 time=143 ms
> 64 bytes from 74.125.45.100: icmp_seq=5 ttl=242 time=154 ms
> 
> --- 74.125.45.100 ping statistics ---
> 5 packets transmitted, 3 received, 40% packet loss, time 4022ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 141.134/146.510/154.487/5.753 ms





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ wget google.com
> --2009-02-05 21:31:33--  http://google.com/
> Resolving google.com... 74.125.45.100, 74.125.67.100, 209.85.171.100
> Connecting to google.com|74.125.45.100|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers.
> Retrying.
> 
> --2009-02-05 21:32:27--  (try: 2)  http://google.com/
> Connecting to google.com|74.125.45.100|:80... connected.
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
> nameserver 192.168.0.1


Let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

*BigMike007*: you have some packet loss issues and other problems that are probably a result of issues with the 'wl' driver, so it might make the most sense at this point to try ndiswrapper again.  So please make sure you have the working Windows driver loaded into ndiswrapper (not the one that triggered 'Unknown Symbol' errors), then run these commands to switch back to ndiswrapper:


```
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

At this point, your card should be up.  Please try connecting again--I know you said it failed before, but you may have better luck with wicd (remember to change the interface name specified in wicd).  If you still can't seem to negotiate the connection, please post the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22:

OK, so I ran those commands. Changed the Wireless Interface to wlan0 - refreshed and wireless networks displayed.  Tried to connect but looking at the status bar of WICD, it never got past the authentication element of the network.

Output as requested:




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:95:63:E5:A1
> ...





> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
> [   32.406649] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [   32.697281] ndiswrapper: driver wn511b (NETGEAR,06/13/2007, 4.150.16.0) loaded
> [   32.697853] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
> [   32.697882] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
> [   32.697958] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> [   32.730141] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
> [   32.988997] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1b:2f:5c:26:1c using NDIS driver: wn511b, version: 0x4961000, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4329.5.conf
> [   32.989081] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
> ...


Thanks in advance.

BM

----------


## pytheas22

*BigMike007*: which network is yours?  Is it one of the BT hubs?  If so, what kind of encryption are you using--WPA enterprise?  I think that's why you're having trouble connecting; notice the bits in dmesg about "privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate."

Also, every network in range of you (the BTs and others) seems to be on channel 7, according to both the ndiswrapper and wl drivers.  Are you positive your router is set to broadcast on channel 5?  Could you check the configuration?  Having all these networks on the same channel is not helping anything.

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22:

My router (Netgear DG834N) is set to "Upto 270mbps".  Channel is definitely set at 5 (this is the weird thing - when I have my Belkin 54g card in, WICD shows the channel correctly as in "5" - when the netgear card is in, it always says 7... so not sure where this is coming from...).  As my router's mode is set to "up to 270mbps), the only encryption option is:

WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]

, which is how I've set it up.  Other option available of course is "None".

My network is actually the JEDMAC14007, not any of the BT hub ones.

This is so frustrating as I'm meant to be using a Netgear card which according to all the Netgear bumpf is the ideal card for the router I have...!  

Thanks in advance pytheas22,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

*BigMike007*: I think the fact that your router is using protocol IEEE 802.11i (as opposed to 802.11g or 802.11n) is what ndiswrapper doesn't like.  Could you please play around with different settings on your router--lower bit rate and different security options--to see if you can get connected?  You may want to upgrade your router's firmware; this may give you more encryption options.

Also, it may be worth turning off security altogether just to verify that the connection works that way, and that the encryption is definitely the problem here.

It's also really strange that both drivers think your network is on channel 7 but you're sure it's not.  There's no physical problem with this card, is there?  Does it work on Windows?

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22:

Hmmm... I'm not entirely familiar with regards to the IEEE 802.11i protocol you refer to... as far as I understand, my DG834N router is N standard, and I have set it to perform at N standard.  My router has the latest firmware installed.  The trouble I have with the router is the level of bit rates and their associated security.  The router allows for the following:

*"Upto 270 mbps":*
None
WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]

*130 mbps*
None
WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]

*g & b*
None
WEP
WPA-PSK [TKIP]
WPA2-PSK [AES]
WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]
WPA-802.1x
WPA2-802.1x

So, as you can see, without switching back to g & b, I only get the one level of encryption (excluding "None" of course).  If the only way the card would work is at g & b speeds, then it would defeat the purpose of me buying a N router and N adapter in the first place; i.e. I wanted to take advantage of better speeds and coverage which N would have provided...  :Wink: 

Anyway, I did try playing around with the different settings (including g & b), and I still cannot get the card to connect... seemed to get stuck obtaining IP address for the network... I even tried turning off encryption completely, bit still no joy...

I'm seriously thinking of looking to Belkin for a solution for my router/card etc... my old Belkin 54g card can connect to the router fine whilst it is set to "upto 270mbps" and WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encryption, so maybe thats the way to go..  :Smile: 

On a side note, I really do appreciate the time and effort you have spent helping me out on this pytheas22... in the meantime, back to my Belkin 54g I think!!

Thanks,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

> I'm not entirely familiar with regards to the IEEE 802.11i protocol you refer to... as far as I understand, my DG834N router is N standard, and I have set it to perform at N standard. My router has the latest firmware installed. The trouble I have with the router is the level of bit rates and their associated security. The router allows for the following:


I mentioned 802.11i because your 'iwlist scan' output says that that's the protocol being used (of course, 'iwlist scan' also thinks the router is on channel 7, so maybe we shouldn't trust it too much...which protocol does the Belkin card list?):



```
Cell 04 - Address: 00:1E:2A:12:A2:06
ESSID:"JEDMAC14007"
Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
Mode:Managed
Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
Quality:46/100 Signal level:-66 dBm Noise level:-96 dBm
Encryption keyn
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:atim=0
IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
Group Cipher : TKIP
Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
IE: WPA Version 1
Group Cipher : TKIP
Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
```

ndiswrapper may not support 11n mode on your card (it's a tricky thing with ndiswrapper), or at least not with the Windows driver that you loaded.  You might have better luck trying a different Windows driver, but I know you've already had a hit-and-miss experience with that.  You should also make sure that your router is backwards-compatible--in other words, that it will work with devices that can't support 11n mode.

The other solution would be to go back to trying to connect with the 'wl' driver instead of ndiswrapper.  This connected you before, but obviously there were issues actually transferring traffic.  However, you might have better luck if you installed the latest built of the driver from Broadcom's site, which will be more up-to-date than the stock driver in Ubuntu 8.10.  If you want to give that a try, run these commands to install the latest version of the driver (you will need to have an Internet connection first):


```
wget http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz
tar -xzvf hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz 
make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd)
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo insmod wl.ko
```

At this point, if all has gone well, the newly built 'wl' module will be inserted in your system, and you can try connecting with it.  If it happens to work, we can make your system use it permanently--but for the time being, these changes will be lost when you reboot your computer.

***Note: if you have a 64-bit system, replace the first command in the instructions above with:


```
wget http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc-x86_64-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz
```

so that you grab the 64-bit code instead of 32-bit.

Of course, if you're happy enough purchasing another Belkin card, that might be the easiest way to go.  Just make sure it's the same revision number as your other one, because different revisions of wireless cards can be completely different on the inside even though they identical the same on the outside and are sold under the same name.

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22:

Thanks for your reply.

I ran the _sudo iwlist scan_ command with my Belkin 54g in:




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
> [sudo] password for jamesd: 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...


Router is setup the same i.e. 270 mbps and encryption on.

I will try the latest Broadcom driver as you suggested.  Will post back and let you know!

Thanks,

BM

----------


## JohnPta

I am back with more problems, the wireless network works when it connects but there is exactly the problem sometime I must try to connect for 7 to 8 times before it connects. 
Could the "madwifi" driver for my card solve that problem?

----------


## pytheas22

*JohnPta*: the madwifi drivers (in particular the ath5k module) might work for your card, but my experience has been that they're very hit-and-miss with the ar242x devices.  If you want to give ath5k a try, run this command:

sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid

Then reboot, and run these commands to unload ndiswrapper and load ath5k:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath5k
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath5k
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

At this point, if all has gone well, your wireless card will be up and running under the ath5k driver.  If not, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | tail -50
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
iwconfig
```

Note also that if you want ndiswrapper back after this, you will probably have to remove the ath5k module manually ('sudo rmmod ath5k') and load ndiswrapper ('sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'), or add 'ath5k' to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.

*BigMike007*: I look forward to seeing your results with the newer 'wl' module.  I'm curious as to whether it will work for you.

----------


## BigMike007

pytheas22:

So, I ran the commands you mentioned to download the latest Broadcom STA drivers... I noticed there were some error messages whilst the code was running, so have posted output below for you to look at...




> jamesd@jamesd-AcerLaptop:~$ wget http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_s...0_27_14.tar.gz
> --2009-02-07 18:20:16--  http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_s...0_27_14.tar.gz
> Resolving www.broadcom.com... 208.70.88.55
> Connecting to www.broadcom.com|208.70.88.55|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 524816 (513K) [application/x-gzip]
> Saving to: `hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14.tar.gz.1'
> 
> 100%[==================================================  ========================>] 524,816     19.5K/s   in 23s     
> ...


However, it is sort of working, albeit very very slowly... the signal stength is perfect 100% (which is what I was getting with the Intrepid version of the driver).  However the connection does drop, and as I said before, the speed to load pages, navigate around etc is painfully slow... BUT, this is progress in that I am able to load pages using the adapter... is their anything else that can be done to fine tune???  Let me know anything you want me to post the output of!

So close...  :Smile: 

Thanks,

BM

----------


## pytheas22

BigMike007: it looks like you built the new module successfully, but didn't actually load it (unless part of the output that you posted got cut off)--so you're still using the original 'wl' module.  To load the new one, type:


```
sudo rmmod wl
sudo modprobe ~/wl.ko
```

If you don't get an error message (which you may--my 64-bit desktop at home doesn't want to load the module, although my 32-bit machine at work loaded it yesterday without issue), then your wireless card should be brought up under the new version of 'wl' at this point.

----------


## JohnPta

[QUOTE=pytheas22;6693490]*JohnPta*: the madwifi drivers (in particular the ath5k module) might work for your card, but my experience has been that they're very hit-and-miss with the ar242x devices.  If you want to give ath5k a try, run this command:

sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid

Then reboot, and run these commands to unload ndiswrapper and load ath5k:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath5k
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath5k
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

At this point, if all has gone well, your wireless card will be up and running under the ath5k driver.  If not, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | tail -50
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
iwconfig
```

Note also that if you want ndiswrapper back after this, you will probably have to remove the ath5k module manually ('sudo rmmod ath5k') and load ndiswrapper ('sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'), or add 'ath5k' to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.

Hi, Ok I did what you said/suggested but I still can not connect wireless. So I did what you asked me to email you:

root@jan-laptop:~# dmesg | tail -50
[   28.313124] sonypi: please try the sony-laptop module instead and report failures, see also http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/i...p/Sony_drivers
[   28.318858] sonypi: detected type2 model, verbose = 0, fnkeyinit = off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on
[   28.318873] sonypi: enabled at irq=11, port1=0x1080, port2=0x1084
[   28.318879] sonypi: device allocated minor is 59
[   28.320666] input: Sony Vaio Jogdial as /devices/platform/sonypi/input/input12
[   28.356278] input: Sony Vaio Keys as /devices/platform/sonypi/input/input13
[   28.429650] sonypi command failed at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call1 (line 653)
[   28.476196] sonypi command failed at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call2 (line 664)
[   28.522692] sonypi command failed at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call2 (line 666)
[   28.569372] sonypi command failed at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call1 (line 653)
[   31.945260] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[   31.945634] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   31.945643] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   31.945651] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   32.002238] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   32.002251] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   32.024519] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   32.024532] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   32.068473] Bridge firewalling registered
[   32.092025] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   32.092037] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   32.168651] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   32.169908] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   32.169921] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   36.181448] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   36.191385] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   36.191406] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   36.194648] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0
[   36.364694] sky2 eth0: enabling interface
[   36.368062] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   36.726631] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   36.726649] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[   37.090479] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   37.090495] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[   37.210361] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[   39.775378] sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
[   39.776628] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   50.584121] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  227.870716] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[  227.870737] CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[  227.873189] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[  227.873199]  domain 0: span 0-1 level MC
[  227.873207]   groups: 0 1
[  227.873218]   domain 1: span 0-1 level CPU
[  227.873224]    groups: 0-1
[  227.873235] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[  227.873241]  domain 0: span 0-1 level MC
[  227.873246]   groups: 1 0
[  227.873256]   domain 1: span 0-1 level CPU
[  227.873262]    groups: 0-1
root@jan-laptop:~# dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
[   18.032963] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   18.032984] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.033039] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: registered as 'phy0'
[   18.732264] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
[   36.726631] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   36.726649] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[   37.090479] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   37.090495] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
root@jan-laptop:~# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Tx-Power=0 dBm   
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr :Surprised: ff   Fragment thr=2352 B   
          Encryption key :Surprised: ff
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

root@jan-laptop:~# 

What do you suggest next?

----------


## pytheas22

JohnPta: the problem you're having seems to be described in this bug report.  According to some of the posts there, it can be solved by following these steps:

1. blacklist ath_pci by typing:


```
echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

2. run this command to make ath5k load at boot:


```
echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

3. shutdown all operating systems on your computer completely (not hibernate or suspend), then unplug the power cord and remove the battery if applicable.  Finally, press the power button for about thirty seconds.

This will cut off all power to your wireless card, which apparently is what it takes to get it working again.  Once you've followed the steps above, put everything back together, then try booting to Ubuntu again.  Does your wireless work now?  If not, what is the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
lsmod | grep ath
```

----------


## Ampersand.

Sorry for it being so long after you replied. I appreciate your help.

I havent tried the app you suggested because its changed whats happening.
Now i can see wireless networks under the network icon but i cant find a way to display all the wireless networks in my area.

I know i can choose the 'connect to other wireless network' option but what would i do if im at a cafe with free wireless or mcdonalds or something and they cant tell me their ip?
is there something im doing wrong, and is there an easy way to view local networks?

thanks and sorry for being a noob, ubuntu is so awesome with its possibilities but i have no idea how to go about doing anything yet.

----------


## pytheas22

*Ampersand.*: if you can see one wireless network, you should be able to see all of them, provided the signal is strong enough and they're not hidden (if they are hidden, just use the 'connect to other network' option...public networks like McDonald's should never be hidden though).

There are some rare problems that might prevent you from seeing some networks, but they occur rarely.

If you think there's a network in your area that Ubuntu is not picking up, please tell me the name of it and which channel it operates on (if it's your own network, you can find which channel it's on by accessing the configuration page of the router; you could probably also tell using Windows if you see it there), and post the output of these commands:



```
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
lshw -C Network
```

----------


## JohnPta

> JohnPta: the problem you're having seems to be described in this bug report.  According to some of the posts there, it can be solved by following these steps:
> 
> 1. blacklist ath_pci by typing:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
> ```
> 
> ...


Sorry, but here I am again.
What is funny/strange that after every change I make to the software and/or drivers the computer logs in very quickly to the wireless internet. However as soon I reset the machine it refuses to go into the network. 

root@jan-laptop:~# sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

root@jan-laptop:~# dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
[   18.090039] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   18.090062] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.090116] ath5k 0000:06:00.0: registered as 'phy0'
[   18.734355] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
[   36.681028] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   37.661750] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2447MHz)
[   97.749362] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   97.749378] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[   97.753999] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[   97.754018] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[   97.754024] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver
[  103.195974] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  103.195990] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  103.544385] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  103.544401] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  103.892784] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  103.892800] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  104.241241] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  104.241255] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  104.589639] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  104.589654] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  106.677426] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1d:92:c1:ff:4d try 1
[  106.876078] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1d:92:c1:ff:4d try 2
[  107.076073] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1d:92:c1:ff:4d try 3
[  107.276100] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1d:92:c1:ff:4d timed out
[  116.771746] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  116.771755] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  117.120802] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  117.120817] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  117.469327] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  117.469343] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  117.817773] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  117.817788] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  117.838582] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2437MHz)
[  118.166013] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  125.347814] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  125.347823] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  125.695472] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  125.695486] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  126.043077] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  126.043091] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  126.390733] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  126.390747] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  126.738334] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  126.738346] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  133.919710] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  133.919719] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  134.267369] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  134.267383] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  134.615027] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  134.615041] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  134.962895] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  134.962909] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  135.310596] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  135.310611] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  139.160897] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  142.491680] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  142.491697] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  142.840234] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  142.840249] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  143.188935] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  143.188950] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  143.537343] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  143.537359] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  143.885756] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  149.820062] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  151.069346] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  151.069362] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  151.417877] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  151.417893] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  151.766271] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  151.766287] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  152.114648] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  152.114663] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  152.463027] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  159.644818] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  159.644827] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  159.994269] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  159.994286] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  160.342750] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  160.342765] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  160.691402] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  160.691416] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  161.161255] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  161.385360] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  168.567966] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  168.567974] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  168.915746] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  168.915760] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  169.263728] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  169.263743] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  169.611392] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  169.611405] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  169.959074] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  169.959087] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  177.140120] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  177.140129] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  177.487847] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  177.487861] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  177.835537] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  177.835550] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  178.183215] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  178.183228] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  178.530902] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  178.530916] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  182.820060] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  185.711763] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  185.711780] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  186.059452] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  186.059467] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  186.407159] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  186.407173] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  186.754834] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  186.754847] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  187.102749] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  193.820060] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  194.599916] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  194.599932] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  194.947590] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  194.947604] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  195.295590] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  195.295604] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  195.643333] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  195.643348] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  195.991196] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  203.178752] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  203.178761] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  203.529514] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  203.529529] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  203.877974] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  203.877989] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  204.226302] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  204.226316] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  204.574501] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  204.574515] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  212.104102] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  212.104111] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  212.452243] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  212.452257] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  212.801538] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  212.801555] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  213.151969] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  213.151987] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  213.501819] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  213.501835] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  227.161135] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  227.476943] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  227.476957] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  227.827237] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  227.827256] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  228.176210] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  228.176225] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  228.524972] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  228.524987] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  228.873446] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  236.055712] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  236.055720] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  236.404507] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  236.404523] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  236.752968] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  236.752984] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  237.101706] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  237.101721] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  237.450151] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  237.450165] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  244.631693] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  244.631702] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  244.980831] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  244.980847] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  245.329345] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  245.329361] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  245.677982] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  245.677999] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  246.026409] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  246.026423] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  253.208384] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  253.208392] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  253.557705] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  253.557722] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  253.906755] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  253.906770] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  254.256060] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  254.256076] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  254.605190] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  254.605206] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  259.820062] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  261.787715] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  261.787732] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  262.136422] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  262.136439] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  262.485621] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  262.485637] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  262.835203] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  262.835220] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  263.184095] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  270.371762] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  270.371771] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  270.720959] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  270.720976] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  271.070960] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  271.070975] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  270.824038] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2427MHz)
[  271.420679] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  271.420696] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  271.768608] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  278.952951] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  278.952959] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  279.300934] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  279.300950] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  279.648663] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  279.648677] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  279.996419] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  279.996433] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  280.344056] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  280.344069] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  293.152011] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  299.769620] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  299.769636] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  300.118168] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  300.118185] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  300.466047] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  300.466062] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  300.813840] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  300.813855] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  301.164084] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  308.347780] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  308.347788] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  308.695662] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  308.695677] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  309.043799] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  309.043815] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  309.392879] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  309.392895] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  309.741773] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  309.741787] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  314.004059] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  316.924267] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  316.924283] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  317.272213] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  317.272228] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  317.620439] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  317.620452] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  317.968128] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  317.968142] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  318.316505] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  325.004094] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  325.784988] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  325.785026] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  326.132707] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  326.132721] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  326.480401] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  326.480415] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  326.828148] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  326.828162] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  327.176093] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  334.356725] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  334.356734] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  334.704379] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  334.704393] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  335.052048] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  335.052063] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  335.399972] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  335.399986] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  335.747592] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  335.747604] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  342.931797] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  342.931806] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  343.279655] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  343.279670] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  343.627249] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  343.627263] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  343.974922] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  343.974936] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  344.322562] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  344.322576] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  351.523885] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  351.523894] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  351.871511] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  351.871524] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  352.219180] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  352.219194] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  352.566819] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  352.566832] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  352.914598] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  352.914611] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  359.772892] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  359.772901] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  360.121244] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  360.121260] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  360.469841] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  360.469856] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  360.819353] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  360.819366] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  361.168196] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  361.168211] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  365.083025] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  365.083033] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  365.431732] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2442MHz)
[  365.431746] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  365.780548] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2447MHz)
[  365.780563] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  366.129155] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2452MHz)
[  366.129170] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  366.478355] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2457MHz)
[  366.478370] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  370.093737] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2442MHz)
[  370.093746] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  370.442875] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2447MHz)
[  370.442890] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  370.792256] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2452MHz)
[  370.792273] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  371.141396] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2457MHz)
[  371.141412] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  371.489790] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)
[  371.489805] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  376.933018] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2417MHz)
[  376.933026] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  377.282024] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2422MHz)
[  377.282038] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  377.630425] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2427MHz)
[  377.630441] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  377.979130] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2432MHz)
[  377.979145] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  378.327280] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2437MHz)
[  378.327290] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  388.090593] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  388.090601] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
[  388.456968] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
[  388.456984] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
root@jan-laptop:~# lsmod | grep ath
ath5k                 116612  0 
lbm_cw_mac80211       215856  1 ath5k
lbm_cw_cfg80211        46744  2 ath5k,lbm_cw_mac80211
led_class              12164  1 ath5k
root@jan-laptop:~#


Now I did again disconnect the computer took out the battery discharged the computer by pressing the "ON" button. Assembled everything and the machine connected within 15 seconds to the wireless network/internet. No Sweat. 

How is that possible??

----------


## pytheas22

*JohnPta*: the reason that this happens (according to what I read through Google) is that for some reason, this wireless card has a tendency to get caught in a kind of zombie-like state, and Linux can't wake it up (hence the messages about 'can't reset hardware').  Cutting off all power to the computer forces the wireless card to reset itself.  You can read more in this bug report.

Unfortunately no one seems to have a good solution at this point.  Someone suggests that it's fixed in the 2.6.27-11 kernel, which was released about a week ago, so apply all Ubuntu updates and see if that helps (to see which kernel you're running, type 'uname -r').

It might also help to recompile the latest compat-wireless source code; this problem may be fixed there.  But please first make sure you've applied all Ubuntu updates and restarted; if that doesn't work, I'll give instructions for compiling the compat-wireless code.

----------


## zancoste

Hello there,

I am using *Ubuntu 8.10*; I am having a little problem using ndiswrapper with my wifi dongle. My system freezes when I load the driver. The funny thing is the first time I installed ndiswrapper (and the driver for the wifi dongle Zydas chip), it worked fine until I rebooted my system. 
These are the info (when I ran this command, I had ndiswrapper unloaded)



```
$ndiswrapper -l
zd1211bu : driver installed
	device (0ACE:1215) present (alternate driver: zd1211rw)
```

Also I compiled ndiswrapper from source (but I didn't have to apply the patch described in page one in order for the compilation to work)



```
~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.54
vermagic:       2.6.27-11-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```

Can any give me some suggestions? I know I can use the module that comes with the kernel (*zd1211rw*), but as of now, it doesn't support ad-hoc. And again, the first time I installed ndiswrapper, it was able to make ad-hoc work for the wifi dongle.

Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

*zancoste*: when you type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', does the system lock up completely and immediately?  Or does it just become sluggish for a few minutes before it stops responding altogether?  Does this happen after every boot, or only sometimes?

If there's any way you could run 'dmesg' to see what it says just before the crash, that would be helpful, although I realize this probably isn't possible.

If you can't get anything from dmesg, there might be some pertinent information logged to the system log (syslog), which you can access from System>Administration>System Log.  It has timestamps so you can see what was being recorded right before the freeze.  Please copy here any lines that look relevant.

It may also help if you run the command 'sudo depmod -a' before modprobing ndiswrapper--this will resolve module dependencies, which can sometimes trigger lockups.

If none of the above helps, there are other things to try; please let me know.



> Also I compiled ndiswrapper from source (but I didn't have to apply the patch described in page one in order for the compilation to work)


Thanks for pointing this out.  It looks like ndiswrapper version 1.54 was released a few weeks ago, and unlike version 1.53, it compiles on the Intrepid kernel without a problem.  I'll update the instructions.

----------


## zancoste

*pytheas22*:

Thanks for your suggestion, but no luck. Whenever I plug in the device, the system freezes right away. And Just to make sure that I have the time stamp correct, I ran [b]sudo depmod -a[/a] before plugging it. Unfortunately, I had no message corresponding to seconds after I ran the above command(I check in the Syslog).

And yes, if I have the device plugin, and I try to reboot the system, it will lock up let's say at about 80% of the boot load bar. I also made sure that I blacklisted the other module (zd1211rw). 

Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

*zancoste*: that sounds strange, and it's unfortunate that we can't get any diagnostic information from dmesg or syslog.

Since you say that it worked alright when you first installed ndiswrapper, I'm wondering if maybe removing the Windows driver, plugging in the device and then installing the Windows driver again would solve the problem.  In other words, boot the computer with the device unplugged, then type:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo ndiswrapper -r zd1211bu
```

Then plug the device in, and type:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/zd1211bu.inf
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

If this brings the device up without freezing your machine, we could write a script to do this automatically at boot.

----------


## zancoste

*pytheas22*: I did as you told; I unloaded ndiswrapper, uninstalled teh windows driver, plugged in the device, installed the windows driver again, loaded ndiswrapper. Unfortunately, the system froze... 

Thanks for helping me.

And also what I forgot to mention was that the first time when I installed the Windows driver with ndiswrapper, after a while, Network manager was showing many instances of the same device. That's when I thought (let me reboot) and this is when the system starting freezing.

----------


## pytheas22

*zancoste*: sorry that none of my suggestions has helped so far.  At this point, I think it would be worth trying some different Windows drivers.  If you search this page and this page for 0ACE:1215, you'll find three different links to download Windows drivers for this card.  Please try these different drivers and see if it makes a difference.

One of the entries in the database mentions that using a driver other than version 6.3.0.0 caused the poster's system to lock up; I'm wondering if that's the same problem you're having.

I assume you know how to remove your current Windows driver and install the new ones, but if you have trouble let me know.

----------


## Ampersand.

ok im a little embarrassed at this point. When i was using windows my internet activity button would be solid on when active and flashing when connected, using ubuntu the light is always on whether it is active or not. so i assumed that when it was on that the switch was on. turns out not.

so your suggestions to other people had worked from the start for me and all i had to do was press the button... damn.

oh and when i said i could see wireless networks i meant the heading under which the wireless networks would be listed but that there were no networks listed there.

thanks for helping me out, you are a great help for all the people here

----------


## Meados

I get this error when I try to install ndiswrapper in my machine with ubuntu:




> home@home-laptop:~/ndiswrapper-1.51$ sudo make install
> make -C driver install
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver'
> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic SUBDIRS=/home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver
> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'
>   CC [M]  /home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver/iw_ndis.o
> /home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function â€˜ndis_translate_scanâ€™:
> /home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver/iw_ndis.c:1039: warning: passing argument 1 of â€˜iwe_stream_add_eventâ€™ from incompatible pointer type
> /home/home/ndiswrapper-1.51/driver/iw_ndis.c:1039: warning: passing argument 3 of â€˜iwe_stream_add_eventâ€™ from incompatible pointer type
> ...


Sorry for some characters, I am posting this with windows and seems that wordpad don't recognize right some characters of the .txt file created in ubuntu.

Can someone tell me what I need to do to fix it?

Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

*Ampersand.*: I'm glad you figured it out  :Smile: 

*Meados*: it looks like you're trying to install ndiswrapper version 1.51.  The latest version is 1.54; you can download it here.  Please try compiling with that version; it should work.

----------


## Meados

> *Ampersand.*: I'm glad you figured it out 
> 
> *Meados*: it looks like you're trying to install ndiswrapper version 1.51.  The latest version is 1.54; you can download it here.  Please try compiling with that version; it should work.


It worked thanks. However the card don't detect any acess point, how to fix this?

----------


## pytheas22

*Meados*: please post the output of these commands:


```
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## Meados

> *Meados*: please post the output of these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> ndiswrapper -l
> sudo iwlist scan
> dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
> ```


Believe or not, I got it working!  :Very Happy: 

I unnistalled WICD wich was replaced the default gnome network manager, I reinstalled this one and now it detects everything! Even some networks that aren't from my house.

Thank you all for the support, I can now (and I am) writing from firefox in Ubuntu.  :Razz:

----------


## zancoste

*pytheas22*
Thanks for the link. I tried different versions of the same driver, with no luck ... I am starting to think that my case is a bit hopeless  :Razz: 
But I will keep looking into it.

Thanks a lot for your time and for sharing your knowledge  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

*zancoste*: I'm sorry that didn't help.  I googled quickly for 'zd1211rw ad-hoc', however, and found a few pages suggesting that ad-hoc support for this card does now exist--see for example this bug report and this email.  I know that linuxwireless.org still says it's unsupported, but maybe that page is just out-of-date.

Have you tried doing just 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc'?  That bug report suggests that it would work in Ubuntu 8.10; if not, you could burn a live CD of Ubuntu 9.04 alpha to see if it works there.

*Meados*: glad you found a solution.

----------


## etherealethel

Oh dear - all working great for a while, then suddenly back to square one - says connected but can't actually get anything on browser - ping google says 'unresolved host' - tried re-installing RT73 driver as per your instructions, but no improvement - what do I do now????

(ps i installed it from the copy in my home folder as had no internet connection, so simply started code from line 2 - is that wrong?)

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: did this just happen after upgrading to a new kernel?  What is the output of these commands:


```
lshw -C Network
ifconfig
ping -c 5 google.com
ping -c 5 74.125.67.100
dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
```




> ps i installed it from the copy in my home folder as had no internet connection, so simply started code from line 2 - is that wrong?


That should have been fine.  You didn't receive any errors while compiling, did you?

----------


## chris.olive

I have been trying to get my broadcom 2200bg card to function on wi-fi for some days so far I have;
card recognised 
windows driver installed
ready light on laptop on etc,etc
and yet when I cannot connect to the router [2 feet away through a thin wall] when I run a, below I get this readout telling me Wlan0 not ready
any ideas welcome  
a, chris@chris-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   13.896183] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.565971] ndiswrapper: driver w29n51 (Intel,12/19/2007,9.0.4.39) loaded
[   14.566361] ndiswrapper 0000:06:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   14.573152] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20
[   15.948411] wlan0: ethernet device 00:15:00:4f:b3:4d using NDIS driver: w29n51, version: 0x40027, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection Drive', 8086:4220.5.conf
[   15.948458] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   16.206740] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
_[   40.348822] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready_*
*

Many thanks to all
Chris

----------


## pytheas22

*chris.olive*: the message saying 'link not ready' is normal.  Don't worry about this.

You might have better luck connecting if you use wicd instead of Network Manager.  You can install wicd by running these commands (while connected to the Internet):



```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

(Installing wicd will uninstall Network Manager; if you want NM back later for any reason, just type 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome'.)

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  If that doesn't help, please post the output of this command, and tell me which network is yours:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

Also, did your card not have native support out-of-the-box?  I think it has an Intel chipset, which should work without ndiswrapper.

----------


## chris.olive

Did that and wicd found wired network but 'no wireless networks found so
entered sudo iwlist scan
and got
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results
no the card did not work out of the box [except on XP] I did get it working after a lot of fiddling once but when reinstall O/S lost it, I cannot remember how i managed it now,
does this read out help
 *-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 5
       bus info: pci@0000:06:05.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 05
       serial: 00:15:00:4f:b3:4d
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+w29n51 driverversion=1.53+Intel,12/19/2007,9.0.4.39 ip=169.254.12.10 latency=128 link=no maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
  *-network:1
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 7
       bus info: pci@0000:06:07.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:16:d3:00:1f:35
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full ip=192.168.1.3 latency=128 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 7a:c8:86:21:f9:15
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes



hope this helps
chris

----------


## pytheas22

*chris.olive*: it looks like you're not seeing networks at all.  There are two possible reasons.  The first is that the radio of your wireless card is turned off.  Is there a button to turn it on, or a software switch (like function+F2)?  If so, please make sure the switch is on, then run 'sudo iwlist scan' again and see if you get results.

The other possibility is that your wireless network is operating on a channel or mode that your card can't see--for example, your network may be 11n only, but your card probably can't see 11n (because it's old).  Do you know what the settings of your network are?  If you go into your router's configuration page (generally accessed by gong to 192.168.1.1 in your web browser), try changing the settings and see if it becomes possible to detect your network then.

Also, are there normally many networks that you can see, or just one?

----------


## chris.olive

*pytheas22
Have tried this the card is about two years old on a Compaq laptop,
using XP I took it to the Far East and Australia and it worked fine in airports and Starbucks etc.
Allso when I was in Hospital a year ago it picked up networks, We live in the country side some 4k from the exchange and as far as i know there are no wi-fi routers near us.
there is a lighted button on the caseing for wireless and this is on and comes on, on bot up.
my router says 2.4 gz 802.11g.
mode is set to 54g.
wep is on 128bit
I tried setting the modem to 802.11b with no effect 
And sudo iwlist scan brings up the same result.
Chris

----------


## pytheas22

*chris.olive*: sorry it's still not working.  11g mode should be visible, but it's still possible that the card can't see the router for other reasons.  Here are a few more suggestions:

1. where did you get the Windows driver from that you loaded into ndiswrapper?  On this page (search for "8086:4220" to find the right section), there are two links to drivers that are supposed to work.  You might want to give them a try.

2. everything I'm reading (this page for example) says that this card should have been supported by the ipw2200 driver, which is built into Ubuntu 8.10 (and all earlier versions).  I know you already said it didn't work out-of-the-box, but was that because no interface was created at all (c'est à dire qu'aucun dispositif wifi n'était reconnu par Ubuntu avant l'installation de ndiswrapper), or because you simply couldn't see networks, just as you can't see them currently using ndiswrapper?  If it's a matter of your card being unable to see networks under either the ipw2200 driver or ndiswrapper, then I would suspect that your router is doing something strange, rather than there being a problem with the wireless driver on Ubuntu.

3. do you know which channel the network is operating on?  The channel would be a number between 1 and 13.  In some cases certain channels are invisible by default because of region settings, but this can be fixed.

4. are you _positive_ that the wireless card is turned on?  Does the command:


```
dmesg | grep -i radio
```

return anything?

5. have you used this card recently with Windows and had it work?

Also, just so you know, this is an Intel 2200 card, not Broadcom.

----------


## chris.olive

pytheas22
Well it said it is but there was no response when I ran dmesg | grep -i radio it terminal asked for my password then just came up with the cursor.
I last had windows install six months ago if not more and it always worked fine then, I rarely move the laptop but it just niggles me to not have things working,   
I have downloaded new firmware from intel but am not sure how to install it, sorry yes I new it was an Intel card but for some reason call it Broadcom no idea why age I guess.
Thanks for all your help I have just tried this with no success 
http://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=10
Chris
I note you mention the router in wifi advanced settings it says this
Isolation AP:  	on
Fréquence/Norme: 2.4ghz -802.11g	
Canal: 	auto
Taux de transfert: 	auto
Taux de transfert Multicast: 54mps	
Taux de transfert de Base: 	default
Seuil de Fragmentation: 	2346
Seuil RTS: 	                2347
Intervalle DTIM: 	           1
Intervalle Balise: 	         100 
Technologie Xpress™: 	        authorised

Mode 54g™: 	                54g auto
Protection 54g: 	

WMM (Wifi Multimédia): 	         authorised
WMM No Acknowledgement: 	forbidden

The router is supplyed by the French ISP I must confess to having doubts about its 'openness' when installed on XP you had to run the disk every time you needed to do anything, this resulted in a load of 'junk' programs being loaded, which I then had to remove, I do have a Linksys router which I try to use when I have a mad moment but even doing a manual install it will not function so it may well be the software blocking something.
I am going to change ISP's soon to an English based one as there is no competition France [everybody charges the same] so no real service, there may well be an improvement then.
chris

----------


## pytheas22

*chris.olive*: the only other thing I can think to do is to move the laptop somewhere else where you know there are wireless networks (e.g. a friend's house or a café) and see if the card picks up those networks.  I really suspect that there's either a problem with the hardware, or some strange aspect in your wireless network's configuration that's causing it not to be seen.  If it's possible to move the laptop to another location and test it there, please let me know the results.  And sorry I don't have a better answer/easier suggestion.

----------


## chris.olive

Dear pytheas22
Very many thanks for all your efforts.
I know the card works on non 'home' routers as on the times when I have been out with it I have picked up all hotspots in range, I will try again to-morrow with the Linksy's router, and will take my machine with me to our local market town Friday, I like you suspect it is some thing to do with my ISP, but will surely let you know what transpires.
Once again many thanks
Chris.olive

----------


## bessoni

Well, I'm new in this, and really don't know much. I've been trying to follow your troubleshooting guide for ndiswrapper, which I find very good, by the way, but can't go very far. My _lshw -C Network_ command gives me the following:

  *-network UNCLAIMED     
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:22:64:e4:6c:05
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 ip=192.168.1.69 latency=64 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 92:b5:f1:40:32:ad
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes

Any idea what to do?

Thank you very much.

----------


## pytheas22

*bessoni*: the Atheros ar242x cards (which you have) can be tricky, but it shouldn't be too hard to get yours working if we figure out exactly which model it is and which version of Ubuntu you use.  If you could please post the output of the following commands, I'll get back to you with instructions that will hopefully get the card going:


```
uname -rm
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e ath
lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## mplinux

FIXED!!! 
Here is what I did per bmartin and other threads tips. 

Prereq:
I had a Clean install of Ubuntu 8.10.

1ST STEP:
Installed NDIS wrapper from Synaptic Package Manager(Search for NDISGTK) or Add/Remove Applications (search for ndis) **Because I'm not to familiar with terminal I preferred to download the 
NDIS wrapper Interface**

2ND STEP:
Downloaded the appropriate driver for my 64-bit driver. If you have  32-bit just make sure to download that driver. I grabbed the link from this *THREAD*
Click  here .for 64 bit driver. 
Click here.for 32 bit driver. 
- Opened downloaded File on Desktop --> Extracted files to my home folder.

4TH STEP:
Open NDIS wrapper that I installed earlier by going to SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>WINDOWS WIRELESS DRIVERS. 
- SELECTED +Install New Driver
- Located net5211.inf file by going to Ar5007eg folder -->ar5007eg-->net5211.inf
- Select Install

3rd STEP
Go to SYSTEM> ADMINISTRATION> HARDWARE DRIVERS
Deactivate "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."

4TH STEP
Rebooted and my Wireless Card is now WORKING!! 

**The only problem I had was that Network Manager did not want to accept my password for my router for some reason. I knew it was correct...I decided to try out WICD network manager. Quote:"Wicd is an open source wired and wireless network manager for Linux which aims to provide a simple interface to connect to networks with a wide variety of settings"

5TH
I went to WICD web page.

This is the instructions to download and set up WICD on their website. 

Installing Wicd in Ubuntu is very simple. You just have to add the Wicd repository to the Ubuntu package manager. To open the package manager in Gnome, go to Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. When it appears, go to Settings > Repositories > Third Party Software > Add..., and enter the following line:

    deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras 

where gutsy is your version of Ubuntu in lowercase (dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy, *intrepid*).*MAKE SURE YOU REPLACE HARDY with intrepid*. You'll also need to add the key used for signing Wicd by running the following command in a terminal:

    wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - 

Now, click Reload, and wait while the package lists are downloaded. Now, search for "Wicd", and right click on it. Select Install, then press Apply, and Wicd will automatically be downloaded and installed for you. This will also keep you automatically up to date with the latest and greatest version of Wicd. Please note that this will remove network-manager, which is the default GNOME network manager and may cause loss of network connection temporarily.


6TH STEP:
REBOOTED Selected my network from WICD tray Icon. Selected network...selected WPA2 for my security settings/set password... and it was like MAGIC!! now I have a fully functional connection!!!

I hope this helps!!! There is hope out there for those of us using the darn Atheros AR5007EG cards!

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - I don't think I have ever been asked to reboot during updates, but in any event, I hadn't used the computer for quite a while, but when I put it on again, found it wasn't connecting. So re-installed driver anyway, don't think there were any errors. 

Output requested:

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network

WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.

  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: f
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:10:dc:50:dc:c7
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 latency=32 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes

  *-network:0
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:17:9a:b8:f3:31
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.168.1.66 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg

  *-network:1 DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 56:68:16:85:fb:4b
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ 

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:dc:50:dc:c7  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xec00 
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:2170 (2.1 KB)  TX bytes:2170 (2.1 KB)

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9a:b8:f3:31  
          inet addr:192.168.1.66  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::217:9aff:feb8:f331/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1004 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:732 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:339344 (339.3 KB)  TX bytes:205815 (205.8 KB)
wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-17-9A-B8-F3-31-33-33-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)


lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ping -c 5 google.com
ping: unknown host google.com
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ping -c 5 74.125.67.100
PING 74.125.67.100 (74.125.67.100) 56(84) bytes of data.


--- 74.125.67.100 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms


lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.004000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.524031] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.573086] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.582065] PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 20 io port: [1080, 109f]
[    0.582261] PCI: 0000:00:02.5 reg 20 io port: [4000, 400f]
[    0.582320] PCI: 0000:00:02.7 reg 10 io port: [e000, e0ff]
[    0.582329] PCI: 0000:00:02.7 reg 14 io port: [e400, e47f]
[    0.582378] pci 0000:00:02.7: supports D1
[    0.582381] pci 0000:00:02.7: supports D2
[    0.582384] pci 0000:00:02.7: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold
[    0.582444] PCI: 0000:00:08.0 reg 14 io port: [e800, e8ff]
[    0.582492] pci 0000:00:08.0: supports D2
[    0.582494] pci 0000:00:08.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.582546] PCI: 0000:00:0f.0 reg 10 io port: [ec00, ecff]
[    0.582604] pci 0000:00:0f.0: supports D1
[    0.582607] pci 0000:00:0f.0: supports D2
[    0.582609] pci 0000:00:0f.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.582695] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 io port: [d000, d0ff]
[    0.582745] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1
[    0.582747] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D2

[    0.582791] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [d000, dfff]
[    0.609741] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[    0.617098] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.617098] system 00:02: ioport range 0x294-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.653536] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]
[    0.653542] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]
[    2.035071] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    2.040048] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[    2.040632] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    2.040641] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    2.041685] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    2.041714] rtc0: alarms up to one year
[    2.042772] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    2.043514] rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2009-03-14 11:19:47 UTC (1237029587)
[    3.934379] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
[    4.094404] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
[    4.989604] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    4.989774] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    5.431204] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    5.431210] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
[    5.537099] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   13.964168] udevd version 124 started
[   14.896676] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   15.226438] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: SiS chipset [1039/0646]
[   15.232657] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
[   17.583418] parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   17.583530] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]
[   18.201136] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0:radio
[   18.201165] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0:assoc
[   18.201191] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0:quality
[   18.205888] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb
[   18.263182] rt73: init
[   18.263222] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73
[   20.541617] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[   20.954526] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   25.683831] warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
[   26.019238] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   31.039816] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP 2.0 bridge
[   31.039853] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode
[   32.336718] firmware: requesting rt73.bin
[  281.694137] wlan1: authenticate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  281.697140] wlan1: authenticated
[  281.697149] wlan1: associate with AP 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7
[  281.700139] wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:68:0c:80:e7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  281.700146] wlan1: associated
[  298.308011] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ 

I then re-installed the driver again using same method as before - (basically start from cd rt73* bit in your previous instructions)- no errors but still no connection - it keeps telling me it is connected, then a few moments later says I am disconnected - etc... etc...

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: I'm a little puzzled as to what's wrong, especially since the rt73 driver worked fine for you before.  It looks like you have an IP address and are receiving and sending some traffic, but you can't seem to reach external websites.  Can you ping your router (in other words, what is the output of 'ping -c 5 192.168.1.1')?  If you can ping your router but not external sites, there might be a configuration problem with your router or Ubuntu's routing tables.

If you can't ping even your router, then it's probably the rt73 driver that needs to be replaced; in that case, we could try ndiswrapper for your 07d1:3c03 device.  Please let me know.  What happens when you try pinging your router, and we can take it from there.

----------


## Arabiest

thank u...your guide was of great help to me and NOW i am sure that in my case it is disabled from within and dont know how to enable it and would request for anyones help in this regard.

you can see my thread at:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...96#post6894196

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - tried to ping my router - twice- both times get same message 'destination host unreachable'.

???

----------


## pytheas22

etherealethel: I'm wondering if there's a problem with your network configuration (as opposed to the driver itself).  If you're using static IPs, are you sure that the one assigned to the Ubuntu machine is valid?  If you use dynamic IPs served via dhcp, are you sure the dhcp server (i.e., your router) is configured correctly?  Have you had connectivity problems with any other computers on your network?

It's also possible that there's a problem with the driver, but that seems unlikely because it worked fine before and it's bringing the interface up.  If you're certain that the router is configured correctly, however, we can try using ndiswrapper instead of the rt73 driver.  If we need to go that route, please let me know if you have the installation CD that came with your wireless card (the one containing Windows drivers) and whether your Ubuntu system is 32 or 64-bit (if you don't know, post the output of 'uname -rm').

----------


## etherealethel

Thanks Pytheus - yes I do have the CD that came with the Airplus G DLW-G122 adaptor. 

I have no other problems with my other computers, but the router is from Tiscali (it's a Thomson), and I had been using a Netgear adaptor which was fine until one day when it stopped working. Tiscali then came round and gave me another adaptor which was more compatible, and it's been find since. My laptop is also fine, it has an internal card. My partner's laptop also works fine- it's just the Ubuntu machine that doesn't! 

Output of uname -4m is 

"2.6.27-11-generic i686"

----------


## bedake

I just installed ndiswrapper for my broadcom 4318 rev 02 card in order to get support for WPA.  After installing the card I lost my wlan0 interface and seemed to of gained a pan0 interface.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what caused my wlan0 to dissapear and how I may regain my wireless interface?

I made a thread located here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098895

To verify ndiswrapper was installed:
ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : driver installed
device (14E4:431 present (alternate driver: ssb)


I just entered lshw -c network and the output was:



> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
> *-network:0
> description: Ethernet interface
> product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
> vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
> physical id: 0
> bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
> logical name: eth0
> version: 10
> ...



Iwconfig



> lo no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0 no wireless extensions.
> 
> pan0 no wireless extensions.

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: thanks for that information.  Since you're sure the router seems to be configured correctly, we can give ndiswrapper a try, which will drive the card with Windows drivers instead of the Linux ones.  To get ndiswrapper going, you will need first to install it by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 wine
```

After that command finishes, please refer to the first post in this thread, which contains instructions for extracting the necessary parts of the Windows driver from the Windows installation CD for your card.  Please try at least to get through step 11 of those instructions so that you have the 'Drivers' folder copied to your desktop or another easily accessible location.  Once you get that far, we can install the .inf file into ndiswrapper, and hopefully your device will work.

*bedake*: I'll reply in your thread.

----------


## etherealethel

I don't think I can download ndiswrapper - does apt-get need an internet connection? My pc is nowhere near router - but have laptop upstairs - can download on laptop if necessary?

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus, I am getting completely stuck - trying to follow another thread on how to install ndiswrapper 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501

- have copied ndiswrapper-1.54.tar.gz (downloaded from web onto my laptop and then transferred) into a folder in my home directory, and trying to follow thread on how to install - but when i try to do 
tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-1.54.tar.gz it just says 
cannot open: no such file or directory 
tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: child returned status 
tar: error exit delayed from previous errors

No idea what is going on now, let alone follow steps 1-11 on your thread - can't even do step 1! 

The other thing is that according to Synaptic Manager, Ndiswrapper is already installed, but when I do step 1 it doesn't return anything at all ???

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: sorry, I thought you had a wired connection available.  The easiest way to install ndiswrapper without being online is to use the Ubuntu live CD, which contains the ndiswrapper packages.  To do that, insert the CD into the drive, then go to System>Administration>Software Sources.  Under the 'Ubuntu Software' tab, you should see a box to enable your CD for use as a repository.  Make sure it's checked, then close the window.  If you're asked about reloading the sources list, say yes.  Then try running this command again:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

It will hopefully install using the packages on the CD.

If you don't already have wine (the program for running Windows applications on Linux) on your computer, the steps that I linked to for extracting the driver files from Setup.exe on your driver CD will probably not work under Ubuntu.  However, if you put the CD into a Windows computer and run the installer there, you should still end up with a folder in C:\Program Files called 'Drivers' (if it's not there, search your computer for the file 'dr71wu.inf' to locate the right folder).  Copy that folder over to Ubuntu, and then we can finish getting ndiswrapper set up.

Sorry this is proving to be so difficult; thanks for the patience.

----------


## dugh

My wireless stopped working in the last day or two.  iwconfig gives this output:


```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.
```

ndiswrapper -l


```
bcmwl5 : driver installed
	device (14E4:4312) present (alternate driver: wl)
```

lshw -c network



```
  *-network               
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:19:7e:4b:6a:42
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.53+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=0 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11a
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:19:b9:72:72:f9
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.94 firmware=5752-v3.19 ip=192.168.0.102 latency=0 module=tg3 multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 16:4c:b3:95:10:a6
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
```

The networkmanager applet just shows no networks at home or at work, when I know there are.

----------


## etherealethel

Pytheus you have the patience of a saint! I'm just sorry I'm do dim I can't seem to follow instructions!

Ok, have re-installed Ndiswrapper from disc - but basically told me it was already installed. Synaptic says wine is also installed.

I put in the D-link disk and it does run a set up - but doesn't seem to finish it properly - asks to reboot but then doesn't reboot, but if I reboot manually nothing  much happens so I don't know if it installed properly or not.

Anyway, I searched for the drivers folder and found it in program files/d-link/ - so copied whole folder to my home directory. Then found the Dr71WU.inf file in the WIN64 folder - there isn't one anywhere else. 

I then tried to follow the other thread and did 

"sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/lisa/drivers/WIN64/Dr71WU.inf"

It seemed to do something - and returned to the prompt. I then typed 

"ndiswrapper -l"


but instead of giving me any output re. the driver etc.. it simply returns to the prompt - lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:-$

Where am I going wrong? Seems like ndiswrapper can't see the driver at all?

----------


## trendyabinash

Hey just install ndisgtk (GUI of ndiswrapper) from the ubuntu CD and you will find windows wireless drivers under administration(System->Administration->Windows Wireless Drivers).

Open it and click on install new driver, then select the .inf file and its done.

the command line mode might create some trouble.(I am not against it but if there is an easier way why to opt to the hard one?)

I hope my post might have helped you.




> Pytheus you have the patience of a saint! I'm just sorry I'm do dim I can't seem to follow instructions!
> 
> Ok, have re-installed Ndiswrapper from disc - but basically told me it was already installed. Synaptic says wine is also installed.
> 
> I put in the D-link disk and it does run a set up - but doesn't seem to finish it properly - asks to reboot but then doesn't reboot, but if I reboot manually nothing  much happens so I don't know if it installed properly or not.
> 
> Anyway, I searched for the drivers folder and found it in program files/d-link/ - so copied whole folder to my home directory. Then found the Dr71WU.inf file in the WIN64 folder - there isn't one anywhere else. 
> 
> I then tried to follow the other thread and did 
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*dugh*: it looks like your card is operating in 802.11a mode, which is probably the problem--your network is most likely being broadcasted in 11b or 11g mode, so if your card is in 11a, it won't see your router.

I'm not sure why the card would have switched modes, but you can try putting it back into 11g by typing:


```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode 3
```

(For 11b mode, type 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode 2'.)

Please give that a try and let me know if it helps.  If not, you may want to try purging ndiswrapper by typing:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

and then reinstalling everything.
*
etherealethel*: the Windows 64 driver won't actually work with your system; you need a 32-bit driver, since your Linux kernel is 32-bit.  Do you have any other files ending with the .inf extension in the program files/d-link/ folder?  If so, please try installing them into ndiswrapper. 


If there are several .inf files in your D-Link folder, please copy them here and I'll tell you which is the one you need.  You can also figure it out yourself by opening the .inf files in a text editor and searching for the string '3c03' (the second half of the device ID for your wireless card).  Any file that contains that string should work.

Also, maybe it was just a typo, but I noticed that you typed this command before to install the Windows driver into ndiswrapper:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/lisa/drivers/WIN64/Dr71WU.inf
```

You should actually have typed this:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/lisa/drivers/WIN64/Dr71WU.inf
```

Note the space between the '-i' and '/home/lisa/...'.

Otherwise, the syntax looks correct.  As trendyabinash notes below, you could install the ndistgk package (which I believe is also on the Ubuntu live CD, but I'm not positive; otherwise you can download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com) if you prefer a graphical frontend to ndiswrapper.

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus/Trendyabinash - the only Dr71WU.inf file is in WIN64. There is a Dr71WU.sys file on the CD, but I don't know what that is?

There are a few other .inf files on the CD - 
NetA3AB.inf
NetRt61G.INF
NetRTAGU.inf
PRIMSA02.inf

Have opened all in text editor, but none have string 3c03 in them.

----------


## afeasfaerw23231233

Thanks for your guide! I finally know that my system was still using the native rtl8187 driver but not ndiswrapper even though I followed these two ndiswrapper installation guide : 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=Kevdog
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493958
It was because I didn't run this command



```
update-initramfs -k all -u
```

Now rtl8187 is disabled and ndiswrapper is working.

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: NetRTAGU.inf or NetRt61G.INF is probably the correct file, but could you please upload them all here (just copying and pasting their contents would be fine) so I can take a look?

*afeasfaerw23231233*: I'm glad the guide helped you; thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## etherealethel

Hi - have copied the text from the inf files to a word doc - as had to transfer to my laptop - it says 37 pages????

Trying to do as an attachment - hope it works!

----------


## AkriaII

Awesome Guide Dude!  I spent >40 hours trying to get my wireless connection working and your guide solved my problems in <15 minutes...

Thank you!

 :Popcorn:

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: it doesn't look like either of those .inf files is the right one--they are for rt2570 and rt61 chipsets, but yours is rt73.  The beginning of each .inf file should contain a comment explaining which chipset it's for; for example:


```
;***********************************************************************

; AG122.INF

;

;   This installation script supports Windows 98, Me, 2000 and XP for the

;   RT2570 802.11a/b/g USB Adapters.
```

Can you find a file that mentions rt73?  If you have the device installed on a Windows computer, the correct .inf has to be there somewhere.  You could try reinstalling the device, then do a search for all files with .inf in their names and modification time for the time you reinstalled the device; this might be the easiest way to find the right file.

Sorry this is proving so difficult--in most cases ndiswrapper is much simpler to set up, but D-Link has made it very difficult, because it's only possible to extract its .inf files on Windows.

*AkriaII*: I'm glad it helped and thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## etherealethel

Pytheus - you won't believe this but there are NO inf. files on the disc that relate to the Rt73 chipset. Strange but true.

Also i looked up my Adaptor on the database - which says this:

#
Card: D-Link DWL-G122 rev. C1 (USB)

    *
      Chipset: Ralink RT73 (RT2571W)
    *
      usbid: 07d1:3c03
    *
      Label: P/N: EDWLG122..C1G FCC ID:KA2DWLG122C1
    *
      Driver: DR71WU.INF and DR71WU.SYS from the CD
    *
      Native linux driver: Download from http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm Ralink. Tested with Fedora Core 4, kernel 2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 but need to edit a header file http://61.222.76.235/phpbb2/viewtopi...3769c0547#8430.

Is that any help? (the link above doesn't seem to work)

I have gone to Ralink site and downloaded a a file dated Feb 2009 that suggests it applies to Rt73 - 2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2.tar.bz2 - but I don't actually know how to install it! Have copied it onto home folder on Linux PC.

Help!

----------


## pytheas22

*etherealethel*: I remember that I actually own a DWL G122 rev. C1 device (sorry this didn't come to me earlier--I hadn't used this card in years and forgot I had it).  I found it, booted to Windows and managed to find the right .inf file, I think.  Please try running these commands to install it:


```
wget http://burnthesorbonne.com/files/0303_win32.zip
unzip 0303_win32.zip
sudo ndiswrapper -i Dr71WU.inf
ndiswrapper -i
sudo rmmod rt73
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo iwlist scan
```

Please post all of the output of the above so I can make sure it went as planned.  Hopefully this will make your card work.  If not, things should be easier now that I have the exact same device to experiment with.

Also, FYI: don't try installing that driver from Ralink's site--I compiled it and get a kernel panic when I insert it.

----------


## etherealethel

Hi Pytheus - followed instructions - here is output requested

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ unzip 0303_win32.zip

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i Dr71WU.inf
installing dr71wu ...

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -i
install/manage Windows drivers for ndiswrapper
usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
-i inffile       install driver described by 'inffile'
-a devid driver  use installed 'driver' for 'devid' (dangerous)
-r driver        remove 'driver'
-l               list installed drivers
-m               write configuration for modprobe
-ma              write module alias configuration for all devices
-mi              write module install configuration for all devices
-v               report version information

where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX,
as reported by 'lspci -n' or 'lsusb' for the card

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod rt73
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo depmod -a
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:90:D0:D7:70:96
                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-B4A5"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:25/100  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:22:3F:13:7D:D0
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:15/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0

lisa@lisa-Ubuntu-desktop:~$ 


The adaptor now tries to connect but takes a long time. It has connected though, so just need to see how long it lasts! 

Will keep you posted (fingers crossed)

Many thanks yet again for all your help.

----------


## Urgoz

I've read the guide on the first page over and over again trying to see which solution would work with my problem. However, after trying many of the proposed solutions, and after reading many of the posts in this topic, I am still without wireless internet.

My wireless cars is a Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card. I've downloaded and installed the driver from Dell's website. I've also entered all the commands that I've read here, with none resulting in the installation of NDISWrapper or internet connection.

I'm quite inexperienced with using Ubuntu, but I'm getting frustrated with Ubuntu not finding my wireless card.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## pytheas22

*Urgoz*: please post the output of the following commands so that I can get a better idea of what could be wrong:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## Urgoz

I appreciate the quick response:





> ben@ben-laptop:~S dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
> ben@ben-laptop:~S ndiswrapper -l
> The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
> ben@ben-laptop:~S lshw -C Network
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>  *-network
>        description: Ethernet interface
> ...




I believe those were all the commands you suggested. 
Thank you again.

----------


## pytheas22

*Urgoz*: your first problem is that you don't have ndiswrapper installed.  You should install it by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

Second, Ubuntu doesn't seem to know that you have a wireless card attached to your computer at all, which could potentially mean that there's something wrong with the hardware itself.  It's an internal device built into your computer, right--in other words, it's not a USB or PCMCIA card?  Do you have Windows on this same computer, and does the wireless card work there?

----------


## Urgoz

> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common



No it's not a USB or PCMCIA card. I'm using Windows on my laptop right now and I've never had a problem with my wireless card, so I'm assuming it's not an internal problem. It's a Dell Inspiron 1526 that I bought last July, and the internet's always worked. So it's odd that Ubuntu isn't even recognizing a wireless card at all.

----------


## pytheas22

*Urgoz*: I took a closer look at your hardware, and it appears you installed Ubuntu inside VirtualBox (presumably on a Windows host).  Is that correct?  If that's the case, it explains a lot.

If you have Ubuntu installed inside VirtualBox, there's no way to allow Ubuntu to interact directly with the hardware in your computer; instead, Ubuntu works off of virtualized devices that are the same in every VirtualBox system, regardless of what your physical hardware is.

You should still have networking in virtualized Ubuntu (via the virtualized ethernet interface) as long as it's enabled in VirtualBox.  Your output indicates that Ubuntu has an IP address, so it appears to be connected to the Internet.  Unless there's a problem with that, I'm not sure why you want to install a wireless driver in Ubuntu.

If I'm missing something, please let me know.  Otherwise, the only way Ubuntu will work with your wireless card (and the only reason you'd have a need to make it work) would be if you installed a non-virtualized Ubuntu system, using either wubi or the live CD.

----------


## Urgoz

Yes, I did install Ubuntu inside VirtualBox. And at first I was worried that that could be the problem, so thank you for confirming that for me. 

I will attempt to install in on a live CD or with wubi, and if I have problems then I'll be sure to come back here. 
I appreciate the helpful advice.  :Smile: 
~Urgoz

----------


## ntos

hello having problems geting wifi to work. here's some info hope you can help?                               me@me-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -c Network
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: SMC2-1211TX
       vendor: Accton Technology Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:10:b5:82:f9:6a
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full ip=192.168.1.101 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: d
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0d.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:1e:e5:fb:c4:46
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net5416 driverversion=1.53+Linksys, A Division of Cisc latency=128 link=no module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 82:0f:41:af:8c:60
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
me@me-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)
00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)
00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)
00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)
00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)
00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation SMC2-1211TX (rev 10)
00:0d.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
me@me-desktop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:b5:82:f9:6a  
          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::210:b5ff:fe82:f96a/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:43874 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:27215 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:57425729 (57.4 MB)  TX bytes:2965453 (2.9 MB)
          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:116 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:116 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4960 (4.9 KB)  TX bytes:4960 (4.9 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:e5:fb:c4:46  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:9 Memory:febe0000-febf0000 

me@me-desktop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID :Surprised: ff/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

me@me-desktop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -m
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
module configuration already contains alias directive

module configuration already contains alias directive

me@me-desktop:~$ sudo config files /etc/modprobe,d/ndiswrapper
sudo: config: command not found
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/modprobe,
sudo: /etc/modprobe,: command not found
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper/config files
sudo: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper/config: command not found
me@me-desktop:~$ uname -mr
2.6.28-11-generic i686
me@me-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
net5416 : driver installed
	device (168C:0023) present (alternate driver: ath9k)
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo conf:/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
sudo: conf:/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper: command not found
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
update-jaunty jackalope -k all -u

blacklist ath9k
blacklist ath_pci
blacklist b43legacy    hope this is a nuff info thank you for help in advance ps. using jaunty jackalope 9.04 beta  the driver i have in stalled 32bit

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: all of the output you posted suggests that the card should be working.  What's wrong?  Are you able to see wireless networks but can't manage to connect to them?  Or can you not see networks at all?  What is the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

And what's the name of the network you're trying to connect to?

----------


## ntos

me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for me: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ 

here's the out put you asked about. yes I can see the network on a cold boot for about two and can't connect then its gone. restart nothing there card is linksys router linksys can get on the network with windows .

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: I'm not sure why the device can't see networks consistently.  It may help to use a different Windows driver with ndiswrapper.  But first, let's see if you can't make the card work using the ath9k native driver instead of ndiswrapper.  According to this page, ath9k supports this card, at least on Debian.

To get ath9k working, you need to remove the line that reads 'blacklist ath9k' from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.  Then reboot, run the following commands and post the output so I can see what ath9k is doing:


```
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```

----------


## ntos

pytheas22 hey thanks for the help .so this what i got [sudo] password for me: 
ERROR: Module ath_pci does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ath9k
ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
[    4.637395] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    4.637402] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   14.753910] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1e:e5:fb:c4:46 using serialized NDIS driver: net5416, version: 0x60000, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:0023.5.conf
[   14.805662] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   27.932861] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  306.804096] ndiswrapper (mp_reset:64): wlan0 is being reset
me@me-desktop:~$ 
here's a copy of the black list
blacklist ath_pci
blacklist b43legacy            should I have removed ath_pci from the black list

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: no, keep ath_pci on the blacklist for now.  It looks like you missed one of the commands you were supposed to type (I think you never ran 'sudo modprobe ath9k').  Please reboot again, then run these commands and post the output:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```

----------


## ntos

hi guys so i've been messing with wifi for about a month and a half and i have tried everything short recompile ndiswrapper so redownloaded driver from linksys its the wmp 110 drivers tried open the download on jaunty jackalope 9.4 no dices that dreaded .exe buger . so i put it on my windows xp opened it there burned it . pulled it apart and I found a file wmp 110_xp_divers.rar file. is this not a linux file.

----------


## ntos

if this is can some one walk me Thu on installing it . thank in advance

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: please post the output of the following commands (in the order given) and I'll try to help you get your card working.  I need this information in order to tell you how to proceed:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```




> hi guys so i've been messing with wifi for about a month and a half and i have tried everything short recompile ndiswrapper so redownloaded driver from linksys its the wmp 110 drivers tried open the download on jaunty jackalope 9.4 no dices that dreaded .exe buger . so i put it on my windows xp opened it there burned it . pulled it apart and I found a file wmp 110_xp_divers.rar file. is this not a linux file.


.rar is just an archive file; you can open it on Linux or Windows.  The part of the Windows driver that you need is two files, one with the extension .inf and the other with .sys.  If you could upload this .rar file, I'll take a look and see if I can find the bits that you need.

----------


## ntos

> *ntos*: please post the output of the following commands (in the order given) and I'll try to help you get your card working.  I need this information in order to tell you how to proceed:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> sudo rmmod ath9k
> sudo modprobe ath9k
> sudo iwlist scan
> dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
> ...


pytheas22 hey thanks for the help . heres that list.me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for me: 
me@me-desktop:~$ 
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ath9k
ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
[    4.806568] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    4.806575] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   13.836292] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
[   13.836925] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'
[   13.836933] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netathr'
[   13.850727] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netathr; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
me@me-desktop:~$ 
so how do I upload that file .

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: it looks like you forgot to run one of the commands in the list, the 'sudo modprobe ath9k' command (unfortunately it was the most important one).  Please run these commands again and post the output:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```

As for uploading the file: I don't think the forums allow you to attach .rar files, but if you send me email through my website, I'll write back and you can attach the file to the email.

----------


## ntos

sorry                    me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ath_pci
[sudo] password for me: 
ERROR: Module ath_pci does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ath9k
ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
[    3.683228] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    3.683235] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
me@me-desktop:~$ 








 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: you still seem to be skipping the 'sudo modprobe ath9k' command, which is important because it's the one that loads the driver.  Please post the output of these commands again, and be sure to run the one in bold (along with all the others):


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath9k
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```

----------


## ntos

hi me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for me: 
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod ath9k
ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe ath9k
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

me@me-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
[    3.683673] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    3.683680] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[  558.187248] ath9k 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9
[  558.629319] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
[  558.750895] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio
[  558.750943] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc
[  558.750980] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx
[  558.751030] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx
me@me-desktop:~$                             hope this works. ntos

----------


## pytheas22

ntos: thanks for that output.  It looks like the ath9k driver is able to bring up your card, which is good.  Run this command so that ath9k will always be loaded at boot:


```
echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot, and see if you can connect.  If not, please post the output of these commands, in this order (some of them are repeated on purpose):



```
sudo iwlist scan
ifconfig
lshw -C Network
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
```

----------


## ntos

hey thanks          me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for me: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:7E:EF:6A:29
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=62/70  Signal level=-48 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    ESSID:"NOT YOU"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000101a5d024f
                    Extra: Last beacon: 400ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00074E4F5420594F55
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 0504FF010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B0F0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4010000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F  00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF0000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B0F0000000000000000000000000000000000  000000

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:b5:82:f9:6a  
          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::210:b5ff:fe82:f96a/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:397 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:437 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:414988 (414.9 KB)  TX bytes:93363 (93.3 KB)
          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:2104 (2.1 KB)  TX bytes:2104 (2.1 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:e5:fb:c4:46  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1E-E5-FB-C4-46-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

me@me-desktop:~$ lshw -c Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: SMC2-1211TX
       vendor: Accton Technology Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:10:b5:82:f9:6a
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 ip=192.168.1.101 latency=64 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: d
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0d.0
       logical name: wmaster0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:1e:e5:fb:c4:46
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k latency=168 module=ath9k multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: ce:d6:b3:9b:c8:4b
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
me@me-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:7E:EF:6A:29
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    ESSID:"NOT YOU"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000010268d591c
                    Extra: Last beacon: 350ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00074E4F5420594F55
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 0504FF010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B0F0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4010000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F  00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF0000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B0F0000000000000000000000000000000000  000000

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

me@me-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
[    3.683273] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    3.683280] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   13.977776] ath9k 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9
[   14.408319] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
[   14.488802] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio
[   14.488847] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc
[   14.488887] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx
[   14.488926] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx
[   25.200977] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   29.563573] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   30.833409] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[   30.833522] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   31.030068] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[   31.030207] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   31.230121] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[   31.230269] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   31.460055] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[   36.555375] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   36.748211] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[   36.748337] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   36.940079] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[   36.940220] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   37.140069] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[   37.140203] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   37.340078] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[   40.498471] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   40.655742] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[   40.655875] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   40.850066] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[   40.850205] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   41.050068] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[   41.050198] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   41.250049] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[   44.508072] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   44.666456] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[   44.666586] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   44.860066] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[   44.860206] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   45.060071] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[   45.060199] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   45.260074] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[   97.863859] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   98.897970] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[   98.898095] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   99.090083] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[   99.090216] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   99.290088] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[   99.290220] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[   99.490062] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  102.383939] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  103.377843] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  103.377881] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  103.570060] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  103.570169] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  103.770063] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  103.770163] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  103.970333] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  105.072639] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  106.067844] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  106.067897] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  106.260065] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  106.260190] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  106.460057] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  106.460156] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  106.660065] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  130.735210] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  131.767785] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  131.767821] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  131.960079] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  131.960216] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  132.160066] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  132.160191] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  132.360061] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  191.393823] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  191.586263] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  191.586396] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  191.780116] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  191.780265] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  191.980070] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  191.980207] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  192.180057] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  196.575418] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  196.753201] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  196.753333] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  196.950089] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  196.950228] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  197.150086] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  197.150219] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  197.350086] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  200.634162] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  200.801247] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  200.801373] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  201.000066] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  201.000199] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  201.200061] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  201.200164] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  201.400061] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
[  204.574567] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  204.741594] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 1
[  204.741723] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  204.940060] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 2
[  204.940194] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  205.140085] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 try 3
[  205.140219] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
[  205.340058] wlan0: direct probe to AP e6cea6b8 timed out
me@me-desktop:~$ 
this is a lot of info hope it helps . for about a week have not been able to see my network so we are moving in the right direction . still no joy on connect. in the begining I would see my network for AA maybe two or three minutes. but now it in and out.did all of this and went back not there opp there it is  still no joy. thanks ntos

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: what happens when you try to connect to a network in NetworkManager?  Do you see the little green circles?  Does the second on light up or only the first?

You may have better luck connecting if you used wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You can install wicd by typing:


```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  Can you get online using wicd?

What if you disable encryption on your network?  Any luck then?  (Which network are you trying to connect to, by the way?)

Also, make sure you are applying the updates every day.  Since you're still using the beta version of the operating system, you should be keeping it up to date in case bugs are fixed in the wireless drivers.

----------


## ntos

pytheas22 hey i've had wicd install for about a month. wicd is to acess the network adamadicly yousing ndiswrapper and with wpa2 key . (network notyou) it scans  dopsoff not cenneted .  about two days ago i tried wifi radar.

----------


## ntos

ran the updater and wow 18.2 MB to download maybe that will help . have'nt ran it in two weeks . im yous to patch  Tuesday what every first Tuesday of the month.ha ha

----------


## ntos

hey dud I just got an error after the update . I get this after I installed something like when I install wifi radar.ttf- mscorefront error downloading .

----------


## pytheas22

ntos: I wouldn't worry about the mscorefont package.  It might just be a temporary problem (try again later and see if it works then), and in any case it doesn't affect anything important.  Do the rest of the updates complete successfully, or do they all fail because of the mscorefont problem?

Once the updates complete, try connecting again.  If it still fails, it would be good to know if you're able to connect with security on your router disabled.

Also, which network are you trying to connect to?  In your list, at least one of them looks like WPA enterprise, which could be part of the problem (Ubuntu will work with WPA enterprise, but you might need to change a few things in order to connect successfully).

----------


## ntos

hello       most of the update worked . im not shore which one did not work. I disabled the security and . I was able to connect to the network . but it  lasted for about 3 minutes . then fall off a gene. my security  was setup with wpa2 acs personnel.I checked on the mscorefront the antherday when wifi radar did it and I found a page on the forum . theres a terminal fix on here . tried it  I guess it didn't work.wen the update  did whit did.

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: at this point, it might be better for you to reinstall the system from scratch, because it sounds like you've changed a lot of things, and with it still being a beta release, it's hard for me to advise you on where to go next.

When you first install the system, you should not need to use ndiswrapper.  You should be able to make your wireless card working simply by going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and checking the box.  If there's no box for wireless, run this command to enable the driver manually:


```
echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot, and you should be able to connect.  If you can't connect, turn encryption off and see if it works then.

I think the connection dropping is most likely not directly related to the problems getting the initial connection.  Once you can get connected each time, we can work on preventing the connection from dropping thereafter.

----------


## ntos

me@me-desktop:~$ echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
[sudo] password for me: 
ath9k
me@me-desktop:~$ 


hey im not giving up this is going to work if it kills me . so before i came and seen your post I was playing with it and im geting 100% read out on wifi so I disconnect the eth0 and try to yous firefox so I tried to go to forms pages have trouble loading . and then it drops off and back.so you know how im doing . if I have reinstall thats fine but not just yet .im leaning  to much form you . and all is not lost. I just what to say thank for all the help  :LOL:  so I'll reboot and see if that helps!

----------


## pytheas22

*ntos*: reinstalling doesn't mean giving up; I just think that it would be better at this point if you reinstalled the system, so that you'd start with a clean slate.  Right now, you've made a lot of changes to your system, and it would be easier if we could start with a fresh install.

If you find time to wipe everything and reinstall, let me know, and before you make any other changes to the system, I'll give you a list of instructions on what you should do to make the wireless work.

----------


## ntos

pytheas22  i think you wright when jaunty is in full re less im going to do that. end of April i think wright.

----------


## pytheas22

> end of April i think wright.


Yes, April 23.

----------


## mikegerard

Hi all-
I've gone through the steps here and done everything except that I'm running 1.53 instead of 1.54...had trouble updating...

Here is my lshw output
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: BCM4401 100Base-T
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:0f:1f:0d:12:d7
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion=2.0 ip=192.168.2.11 latency=32 module=ssb multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 03
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=64 module=ssb
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 0e:39:cd:8e:b5:90
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes

Does the network DISABLED message mean that my wireless card is physically or by bios turned off?  I don't have a physical switch.

Thanks for the help,

Mike

----------


## pytheas22

*Mike*: you should not need to use ndiswrapper for this card.  Please post the output of the following commands and I'll give you instructions for getting the card working:


```
lspci -nn | grep -i broadcom
uname -rm
ls /lib/firmware
sudo iwlist scan
```

I suspect that you just need to install firmware to get this card working under the b43 driver, but if I see the output of the commands above, I'll know for sure what your situation is.

----------


## mikegerard

Ok...here's the data I get back...

mike@mike-laptop:~$ lspci -nn | grep -i broadcom
02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)

mike@mike-laptop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.27-11-generic i686

mike@mike-laptop:~$ ls /lib/firmware
2.6.27-11-generic                   dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw
2.6.27-7-generic                    dvb-usb-vp702x-01.fw
acx                                 dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw
aic94xx-seq.fw                      dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw
atmel_at76c502_3com.bin             dvb-usb-wt220u-fc03.fw
atmel_at76c502_3com-wpa.bin         dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw
atmel_at76c502.bin                  ipw2100-1.3.fw
atmel_at76c502d.bin                 ipw2100-1.3-i.fw
atmel_at76c502d-wpa.bin             ipw2100-1.3-p.fw
atmel_at76c502e.bin                 ipw2200-bss.fw
atmel_at76c502e-wpa.bin             ipw2200-ibss.fw
atmel_at76c502-wpa.bin              ipw2200-sniffer.fw
atmel_at76c503-i3861.bin            isl3877
atmel_at76c503-i3863.bin            isl3886
atmel_at76c503-rfmd-0.90.2-140.bin  isl3887usb_bare
atmel_at76c503-rfmd-acc.bin         isl3890
atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin             isl3890usb
atmel_at76c504_2958-wpa.bin         iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
atmel_at76c504a_2958-wpa.bin        iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode
atmel_at76c504.bin                  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
atmel_at76c504c-wpa.bin             iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode
atmel_at76c505a-rfmd2958.bin        ql2100_fw.bin
atmel_at76c505-rfmd2958.bin         ql2200_fw.bin
atmel_at76c505-rfmd.bin             ql2300_fw.bin
atmel_at76c506.bin                  ql2322_fw.bin
atmel_at76c506-wpa.bin              ql2400_fw.bin
b43                                 rt2561.bin
b43legacy                           rt2561s.bin
bcm2033-fw.bin                      rt2661.bin
bcm2033-md.bin                      rt73.bin
dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw               v4l-cx23418-apu.fw
dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw               v4l-cx23418-cpu.fw
dvb-fe-or51211.fw                   v4l-cx23418-dig.fw
dvb-fe-tda10046.fw                  v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw
dvb-ttpci-01.fw                     v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw           v4l-cx2341x-init.mpg
dvb-usb-bluebird-01.fw              v4l-cx25840.fw
dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw             v4l-pvrusb2-24xxx-01.fw
dvb-usb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw          v4l-pvrusb2-29xxx-01.fw
dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw           zd1201-ap.fw
dvb-usb-dtt200u-01.fw               zd1201.fw
dvb-usb-tvwalkert.fw                zd1211

mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for mike: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


Not sure why it would not let me complete the last command there....

Thanks,
Mike

----------


## Grumpster

I have spent the past week working on this to no avail. I can't get my Wi-Fi working no matter what I try. My problem seems to be somehow related to the output of "dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan". I'm experienced with computers, but very new to Linux and totally lost. I've tried 2 different PCI cards to no avail and finally went out and purchased a Belkin F5D7050A USB adapter because it's supposed to work right out of the box. It don't! I'm at a total loss at this point! 

Until I get this working I can't get that computer on line. There is no internet connection in the room the computer is installed in. This side of the building relies on Wi-Fi for connection. I've had to copy the output from terminal to a flash stick and take it to another computer just to post this message. 

Below is the outputs of ndiswrapper -l, lsusb, lshw -C Network, and dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan. I think this should be everything. If there is any more information needed to help be resolve this please let me know and I'll provide it. 

I'm currently using Intrepid Ibex version of Ubuntu.

Thanks in advance for any help in getting this resolved.

Output of ndiswrapper -l



```
rt73 : driver installed
	device (050D:705A) present (alternate driver: rt73usb)
```

Output of lsusb



```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0 / Astone USB Drive
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050A Wireless Adapter
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Output of lshw -C Network



```
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100
       vendor: ADMtek
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:20:78:07:a9:96
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tulip driverversion=1.1.15 latency=32 maxlatency=255 mingnt=255 module=tulip multicast=yes
  *-network:0 DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 4e:47:73:c1:7f:05
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 3
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:22:75:4d:32:54
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
```

Output of dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan


```
[  258.125580] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  315.624272] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[  317.116378] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[  317.316107] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[  317.516645] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 1352.512156] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1352.712117] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1352.912112] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1354.496466] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 1501.064249] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1501.264141] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1501.464098] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 1501.664098] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 4408.864263] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 4410.600263] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 4410.800119] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 4411.000107] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 5092.756162] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 5092.786929] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[ 5168.736165] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5168.936138] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5170.720281] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5170.920108] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 5766.912201] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5768.648194] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5768.848103] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 5769.048100] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 6295.152559] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 6449.160246] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 6450.400289] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 6450.600106] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 6450.800138] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 7833.248166] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 7833.448137] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 7833.648096] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 7833.848097] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
[ 8144.240158] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 8144.440100] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 8144.640138] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72
[ 8144.840109] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:a5:81:7d:72 timed out
```

----------


## pytheas22

*Mike*: that's a bit strange.  You do appear to firmware installed for your device, but it doesn't seem to be working.  I happen to have the same exact wireless card and have never had problems with it on Ubuntu 8.10 using the b43 driver, so it should definitely work.

It's possible that the firmware was corrupted.  Please run these commands to download a fresh copy:


```
sudo rm -f /lib/firmware/b43*
sudo rm -f /lib/firmware/bcm*
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```

After that, reboot, and hopefully the device will work.  If not, please post the output of these commands:



```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43
lshw -C Network
ls /lib/firmware
sudo iwlist scan
```

We can always resort to ndiswrapper if b43 continues to prove problematic.

*Grumpster*: it looks like your card is working well enough to allow you to see networks, but your dmesg output indicates that it's unable to complete the connection.  You may have better luck if you try connecting using wicd instead of NetworkManager (wicd is an alternative connection manager that works better in some cases than Ubuntu's default).  To install wicd, first download this file and transfer it via a USB stick to the Ubuntu machine.  Then double-click on the file to install it.  After it's installed, launch wicd from your Applications>Internet menu.  Are you able to connect?

If wicd also fails to connect, then the problem likely lies with the wireless driver, rather than the connection client.  In that case,you should run these commands to enable ndiswrapper (currently, you're still using the native Linux driver for your device, rather than ndiswrapper, even though ndiswrapper is installed):


```
echo -e 'blacklist rt2500usb\nblacklist rt2500pci\nblacklist rt61pci\nblacklist rt2x00pci\nblacklist rt2400pci\nblacklist rt2x00lib\nblacklist rt2x00usb' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

(Make sure you enter that command exactly as written and all on one line; it's probably best to copy and paste.)

After running that command, reboot your computer and try connecting again.  If it still fails, please post the output of these commands:


```
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e rt73
uname -rm
```

Please also let me know what the name of your network is.

If possible, you may also want to try disabling security on your router to see if you can connect then.  Being able to connect temporarily with security disabled would at least make it easier to fix this problem permanently, since you'd have your Ubuntu machine online.

----------


## excogitation

Thanks for this guide - I now have an almost usable TP-Link TL-WN821N 802.1b/g/n USB stick (using the IOGEAR GWU623 driver).

Now if I would just manage to get it to connect to a wpa/wpa2 (personal) network.

lsusb


```
Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0cf3:9170 Atheros Communications, Inc.
```

ndiswrapper -l


```
arusb_xp : driver installed
	device (0CF3:9170) present
```

lshw -C Network


```
*-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:21:27:cf:05:21
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+arusb_xp driverversion=1.53+,02/04/2008,3.0.0.99 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

dmesg


```
[ 9588.184059] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
[ 9588.400575] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 9588.524228] usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
[ 9588.707022] ndiswrapper: driver arusb_xp (,02/04/2008,3.0.0.99) loaded
[ 9589.052420] wlan0: ethernet device 00:21:27:cf:05:21 using NDIS driver: arusb_xp, version: 0x40700, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'Atheros OTUS Wireless Network Adapter', 0CF3:9170.F.conf
[ 9589.052570] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[ 9589.055367] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'wlan1'
[ 9589.055473] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[ 9593.181318] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
```

when trying to connect to a wpa/wpa2 network


```
[10003.355051] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan1: link becomes ready
[10014.244020] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present
```

sudo iwlist scan


```
wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:19:D8:4D:37
                    ESSID:"myhomenetwork"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
                    Quality:68/100  Signal level:-52 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
```

----------


## pytheas22

*excogitation*: first, you should try using wicd to connect instead of NetworkManager.  In some cases wicd handles WPA better.

If wicd also fails, you may want to try playing with different security options on your router.  It currently looks like it's using both WPA1 and WPA2 at the same time, which may be confusing ndiswrapper.  Does it work better if you use only WPA1 or only WPA2?

Also, I assume you tried connecting with security disabled and it worked?

----------


## excogitation

> *excogitation*: first, you should try using wicd to connect instead of NetworkManager.  In some cases wicd handles WPA better.
> 
> If wicd also fails, you may want to try playing with different security options on your router.  It currently looks like it's using both WPA1 and WPA2 at the same time, which may be confusing ndiswrapper.  Does it work better if you use only WPA1 or only WPA2?
> 
> Also, I assume you tried connecting with security disabled and it worked?


Thanks, pytheas22.

I'm at daggers drawn with wicd (last had it successfully working in Intrepid).
I still gave it a try, but it won't connect (maybe I'll play with it a bit more later - though it did crash a lot).

Of course I did try different wlan settings like b/g, g only, b/g/n,
wpa, wpa2, wpa&wpa2 - but it doesn't seem to make a difference (not connecting anyways).

Yes, unencrypted does work (so that's a start).

If you look at the picture - I'm quite happy with network-manager (print screen didn't work with that dialog open).
The features of the network administration tool should be integrated into gnome-network-manager and usbnet doesn't always work like told with gnm, but it's getting better.

There are ~20 networks visible in some places of my apartment that's why I'm trying escape to the 5GHz wave band  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

*excogitation*: you may have better luck if you upgrade to ndiswrapper 1.54, or if you use a different Windows driver.

Beyond that, there's a native Linux driver for Atheros USB devices in rapid development.  I'm not positive that it supports your card, but it's worth a try.  To install it, run these commands:


```
sudo apt-get install git git-core build-essential
git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mcgrof/otus.git ~/Desktop/otus
cd ~/Desktop/otus
make
sudo make install
```

You will also need to blacklist ndiswrapper, then reboot.  If the Linux driver brings up your card, try connecting to your router with security disabled.  From what I understand, this driver requires a special version of wpa_supplicant, so it won't work with WPA until that's installed.  But we can deal with that once you've gotten to the point of being able to connect to unencrypted networks.

I'm not sure if this driver will work--I've yet to find anyone who can actually connect with it (if it brings up your device at all, you're kind of lucky), but it's been in rapid development and is definitely worth a try.

If none of the above helps, I guess the next step would be to switch back to ndiswrapper and try negotiating your WPA connection from the command line.

----------


## excogitation

> *excogitation*: you may have better luck if you upgrade to ndiswrapper 1.54, or if you use a different Windows driver.


I will try ndiswrapper 1.54 soon.
I think I tried all available windows drivers for "0cf3:9170".




> Beyond that, there's a native Linux driver for Atheros USB devices in rapid development.  I'm not positive that it supports your card, but it's worth a try.  To install it, run these commands:


I've stumbled upon this one when searching how to get the stick working - unfortunately it doesn't work (yet).


```
ndiswrapper -l
arusb_xp : driver installed
	device (0CF3:9170) present (alternate driver: arusb_lnx)
```

to doublecheck (it's blacklisted)


```
lsmod | grep ndisw
```

arusb_lnx module loaded


```
lsmod | grep arusb
arusb_lnx             439560  0
```



```
lshw -C Network
  *-network:1 DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: ath0
       serial: 00:03:7f:11:22:33
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11-MIMO
```



```
sudo iwlist scan
ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```



```
dmesg
[42986.348043] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 30
[42986.548509] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[42986.548794] bulk out: wMaxPacketSize = 200
[42986.548797] bulk in: wMaxPacketSize = 200
[42986.548799] interrupt in: wMaxPacketSize = 40
[42986.548801] interrupt in: int_interval = 1
[42986.548803] interrupt out: wMaxPacketSize = 40
[42986.548805] interrupt out: int_interval = 1
```




> You will also need to blacklist ndiswrapper, then reboot.  If the Linux driver brings up your card, try connecting to your router with security disabled.  From what I understand, this driver requires a special version of wpa_supplicant,





> This driver requires its own supplicant driver for wpa_supplicant 0.4.8.




```
wpa_supplicant -v
wpa_supplicant v0.6.6
```




> so it won't work with WPA until that's installed.  But we can deal with that once you've gotten to the point of being able to connect to unencrypted networks.
> 
> I'm not sure if this driver will work--I've yet to find anyone who can actually connect with it (if it brings up your device at all, you're kind of lucky), but it's been in rapid development and is definitely worth a try.
> 
> If none of the above helps, I guess the next step would be to switch back to ndiswrapper and try negotiating your WPA connection from the command line.


I will give ndiswrapper 1.54 a try and then I'll just wait  :Wink:

----------


## mikegerard

Thank you *pytheas22*  :Very Happy: 

I followed your directions and reinstalled the b43 driver.  
I then needed to go into system/hardware drivers  and activate the driver.

Once I did that the power button on the wlan card lit up and now I'm good.

Thanks so much for your help.

I'm now thinking about putting ubuntu on my new netbook (lenovo s10) and dumping the xp that it comes with.

Mike

----------


## excogitation

> I will give ndiswrapper 1.54 a try and then I'll just wait


No luck with 1.54 either.

----------


## pytheas22

*Mike*: glad to hear you've gotten it working  :Smile:   Maybe it was just that your original firmware files were corrupted...hopefully it was just a strange fluke and won't happen again.

*excogitation*: sorry to hear that the newer version of ndiswrapper also failed.  The only other thing I can think to do (besides wait for the 'otus' driver to become more stable) is to try to deal with wpa_supplicant from the command line.  That way, we may be able to figure out exactly why it won't connect.  But it will probably be a lot of work, so it's up to you if you want to give it a try.  If you do, please start a new thread, let me know the URL and we can deal with it there (so as not to make this thread too convoluted with information that won't interest most people here).

----------


## ssdt

I'm getting a slow internet. Can anyone get a tutorial about how to increase the internet speeed? I'm supppposed to get 1.5 mbps for my download speed but I get about 350 KBPS.

----------


## pytheas22

*ssdt*: your question isn't directly related to ndiswrapper, so please start a new thread.  I will reply there and try to help you out.  In your thread, it would be useful if you provided the output of these commands:


```
lshw -C Network
time wget google.com
time wget 209.85.171.100
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
```

----------


## excogitation

> *excogitation*: sorry to hear that the newer version of ndiswrapper also failed.  The only other thing I can think to do (besides wait for the 'otus' driver to become more stable) is to try to deal with wpa_supplicant from the command line.  That way, we may be able to figure out exactly why it won't connect.  But it will probably be a lot of work, so it's up to you if you want to give it a try.  If you do, please start a new thread, let me know the URL and we can deal with it there (so as not to make this thread too convoluted with information that won't interest most people here).


how about we use this one.

Thanks for your support.

----------


## mjzap

Great how to - gets me online but I am having another problem and hoping someone may have already seen this. 

The card is the Linksys WMP54GX and I am running Jaunty with all the current updates. I have never tried the card in any other version as I have never needed to. I am using the current driver from the Linksys website (netani.inf) and other drivers are blacklisted.

After installing, I get the following over and over (made a 500+MB syslog file for me)


[  633.327966] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x49737973
[  633.327971] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7273
[  633.327976] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6b636f4c
[  633.327980] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x736f4c5f
[  633.327984] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6e695f73
[  633.327989] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x72726574
[  633.327993] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x20747075
[  633.327997] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xa30
[  633.573200] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d8f2560a
[  633.573211] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x49737973
[  633.573216] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7273
[  633.573220] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6b636f4c
[  633.573225] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x736f4c5f
[  633.573229] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6e695f73
[  633.573233] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x72726574
[  633.573238] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x20747075
[  633.573242] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xa30
[  633.729003] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d8f2560a
[  633.729016] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x49737973
[  633.729021] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7273
[  633.729025] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6b636f4c
[  633.729030] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x736f4c5f
[  633.729034] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6e695f73
[  633.729039] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x72726574
[  633.729043] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x20747075
[  633.729047] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xa30
[  633.831831] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d8f2560a
[  633.831845] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x49737973
[  633.831850] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7273
[  633.831854] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6b636f4c
[  633.831858] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x736f4c5f
[  633.831863] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6e695f73
[  633.831867] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x72726574
[  633.831872] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x20747075
[  633.831876] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xa30


Adapter info:

*-network               
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AGN100 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card
       vendor: Airgo Networks Inc
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
       logical name: wlan1
       version: 03
       serial: 00:12:17:aa:a3:82
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netani driverversion=1.54+Cisco-Linksys LLC.,04/13/20 ip=10.0.0.230 latency=248 link=yes maxlatency=255 mingnt=24 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g


Current output from ndiswrapper -l:

netani : driver installed
	device (17CB:0001) present


I could probably just not write the error to the log but that would just be cheating : ) So any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## pytheas22

*mjzap*: I googled a bit but couldn't find anything that really explains why you get those lines spammed in the logs.  Most other people in that situation had cards that wouldn't work at all under ndiswrapper, so it's interesting that you report yours functioning without a problem despite the warnings.

I think the messages might actually be related to something the Windows driver is doing, rather than ndiswrapper itself; if that's the case, you might be able to avoid the spam by switching to a different Windows driver (if alternatives exist).  Otherwise, your only option might be to work around the issue by telling ndiswrapper not to write to the log (I'm not sure if there's an easy way to do that), or by writing a cronjob to cut those lines out of your log in order to reduce the file size (if you need help doing that, I could probably figure it out with you).

----------


## mjzap

Thats about what I cam up with myself. There is a step down model for the WMP54GX which is the WMP54G and the driver works on the GX but with the errors still. I am going to try the G card to see if it will run without the errors.

The error itself might be related to packet transfer since it clobbers the system or possibly the frequency hopping which a co-worker suggested.

I'll keep looking and post any updates. Thanks again!

----------


## onecosmos

Hello all

For the past week i have been playing with 8.10 and 9.04 versions, trying desperately to sort out networking problems. I have a Belkin F5D8001 card, after a lot of time spent in the forum i managed to install drivers and recognise the card, however now using the 9.04 (32 bit) , when i input the WEP key in order to log on to the detected network at home, the machine just tries endlessly, and if i click on the networking icon the whole system crashes. 
Following is a list of terminal information about the system and its current state,

doft@cosmos:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[ 9.121966] ndiswrapper version 1.54 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 9.159446] ndiswrapper: driver netmw14x (Belkin,11/16/2006, 2.1.4.6) loaded
[ 9.159580] ndiswrapper 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[ 9.160540] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 21
[ 9.488723] wlan0: ethernet device 00:17:3f:3e:b0:0b using NDIS driver: netmw14x, version: 0x2010406, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 11AB:2A02.5.conf
[ 9.488740] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[ 9.488801] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[ 17.178504] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready


doft@cosmos:~$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 00
       serial: 00:19:d1:11:8f:4a
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=0.3.3.3-k6 firmware=0.5-7 latency=0 module=e1000e multicast=yes
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: 88W8361 [TopDog] 802.11n Wireless
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 03
       serial: 00:17:3f:3e:b0:0b
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netmw14x driverversion=1.54+Belkin,11/16/2006, 2.1.4.6 latency=240 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 8a:0b:17:1d:c7:4b
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes


doft@cosmos:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID :Surprised: ff/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Sensitivity=-200 dBm  
          RTS thr=2346 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

doft@cosmos:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d1:11:8f:4a  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Memory:90100000-90120000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:240 (240.0 B)  TX bytes:240 (240.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:3f:3e:b0:0b  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:21 Memory:90000000-90010000 

I have to say that i am new to Linux and in a mood to learn, if anybody can provide any help or suggestions as to why i fail to connect, i would very much appreciate.

----------


## pytheas22

*onecosmos*: there are a few possibilities as to what might be wrong.  First, you may have better luck connecting if you tried wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You can install wicd using this file, then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.

(wicd will force you to uninstall NetworkManager.  If you want NM back later for some reason, type 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome'.)

Second, the Windows driver that you loaded into ndiswrapper may not agree with it for some reason.  In that case, you would have better luck if you removed the current driver by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r netmw14x
```

Then reinstall a different version of the Windows .inf file.  On this page, there are links to two versions of the driver (both different than the one you currently have installed) that you could try.  Search the page for 11AB:2A02 to find the relevant parts.

Third, there may be a problem with the way you're entering the WEP key.  In most cases, Ubuntu will know automatically which kind of authentication your router requires (shared, open, etc.), but it may have gotten it wrong for you.  Do you know what kind of authentication you use?  If not, check your router's configuration.

You could also try turning off WEP temporarily to see if you can connect then--if so, it helps to narrow down the source of the problem.

Finally, it would be helpful to see the output of the commands:


```
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
```

and let me know the name of the network you're trying to connect to.

----------


## onecosmos

Hi

As i mentioned before i am new to linux, and as expected i have a problem installing WICD, i have downloaded the file from the link you supplied, then uninstalled the network manager, i have then tried to install the WICD through graphical interface and through the terminal. I cannot get the application to run

doft@cosmos:~$ wicd client 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 55, in <module>
    import wicd.wpath as wpath
ImportError: No module named wicd.wpath

there is an attachment of a screenshot of an error message during the graphical installation


Next is the output of ndiswrapper -l and of iwlist scan, after i have removed the network manager application and have tried to install the WICD. The network that i want to connect to is BTHomeHub-5C81

doft@cosmos:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
netmw14x : driver installed
	device (11AB:2A02) present
doft@cosmos:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:68:08:2A:1D
                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-5C81"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:54/100  Signal level:-61 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:22:3F:15:75:C2
                    ESSID:"BB"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:6/100  Signal level:-92 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1F:33:43:1D :Very Happy: C
                    ESSID:"Pie"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:3/100  Signal level:-94 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


I am reluctant to modify security settings in my router coz i am sharing it with other people. Any help always welcome,
Cheers

----------


## pytheas22

*onecosmos*: I'm sorry that didn't work.  Apparently this is a known problem in Ubuntu 9.04, however (link to wicd forum).  Please run these commands:


```
sudo mkdir /usr/lib/python3.0/dist-packages/wicd
sudo cp -s /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/* /usr/lib/python3.0/dist-packages/wicd
```

Then try launching wicd again.  Does it work?

You could also give wifi-radar a try.  You can launch it by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
```

I've never used it, but it might work better.

----------


## onecosmos

Hi

Thanx  again for your quick reply, i will try to get wicd working like you said. However i just found the following post, i think that it might interest you

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ration+Manager

i got connected manually from the terminal, currently i dont have either network manager or wicd installed, i have just followed the code given there in my case for a WEP encrypted communication. I guess this illuminates the situation a bit, i will let you know if i get wicd working and if it works under WEP.

----------


## pytheas22

> i got connected manually from the terminal, currently i dont have either network manager or wicd installed, i have just followed the code given there in my case for a WEP encrypted communication. I guess this illuminates the situation a bit, i will let you know if i get wicd working and if it works under WEP.


That's good that you got connected from the command line.  I suspect that what's wrong is just that NetworkManager is trying to do the WEP negotiation in a weird way; if you switch to wicd, it would probably work better.

Since you can connect from the command line, you know that the driver itself works; in a worse case, we could always write a script to connect you manually.

----------


## hamza_88

This is really helpful, but if it was also provided with some pictures  :KDE Star: 


Thanks guys !!

----------


## pytheas22

hamza_88: thanks for the feedback.  Most of the instructions are text-based--which was done intentionally, so that they would apply to all the different versions of *buntu regardless of which GUI is being used--so I'm not sure how much pictures would help, but maybe I could take some screenshots of terminals and put them in.  Or if you have specific suggestions on where a picture would have made things clearer for you, please let me know.

----------


## Beeblebrox1900

I hope this is the right thread for my prob: A few days ago I installed ndiswrapper via add/remove applications. After a while I uninstalled it again via Synaptic (I think). I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty Kackalope 9.04 x64 with kernel 2.28.12  As Wireless I'm using a LevelOne USB-stick with RTL8187 chip. My problem is that now after the uninstallation of ndiswrapper I can't access the Internet any more. Nor can I choose &quot;Enable Wireless&quot; in the Networking Manager Applet in Gnome. I still can see somehow the configuration data, when I trie to edit them. But whatever I edit there, it doesn't change anything. I even tried to create a new one as a clone of my old one. I hope someone can help me. Because I don't want to depend on M$ Windows...

----------


## pytheas22

*Beeblebrox1900*: why did you uninstall ndiswrapper?  Was it not working?  The ndiswrapper packages have to be installed if you want ndiswrapper to work; the fact that the configuration files are still on your system is not enough to allow you to connect to the Internet.

Please try installing ndiswrapper again either via Add/Remove programs, or by typing in the terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

Then please post the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## Beeblebrox1900

I don't kwon why I installed it in the first place. I just wnat the standard Ubuntu driver back. No ndiswarpeer stuff (not that it's not a good program, but my Wifi worked fine with the standard stuff).

   desktop:~$ iwlist scan

  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.



  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.



pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------


## pytheas22

> I don't kwon why I installed it in the first place. I just wnat the standard Ubuntu driver back. No ndiswarpeer stuff (not that it's not a good program, but my Wifi worked fine with the standard stuff).


Thanks, that helps clarify what you're trying to do.  Ubuntu should default automatically to the standard driver instead of ndiswrapper.  Please post the output of these commands so we can see why the standard driver is not loading:


```
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep rtl
dmesg | grep -e rtl -e wlan
```

----------


## Beeblebrox1900

Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.
The last two commands didn'T produce any output. It seems that Linux doesn't know that there is a Wlan-USb stick plugged-in. But I really don't know. I just assume with my very limited knowledge...

----------


## pytheas22

> Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.
> The last two commands didn'T produce any output. It seems that Linux doesn't know that there is a Wlan-USb stick plugged-in. But I really don't know. I just assume with my very limited knowledge...


It seems like the driver for your card is not being auto-loaded for some reason.  To solve this problem, please run this command once:


```
echo rtl8187 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot.  Does the wireless work now?  If not, please post the output again of:



```
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep rtl
dmesg | grep -e rtl -e wlan -e rror
```

----------


## Beeblebrox1900

> ```
> echo rtl8187 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
> ```
> 
> Then reboot.  Does the wireless work now?


Yes, it does! Thank you so much for your quick and friendly help.

----------


## jenkinbr

I've been working on trying to get a linksys wireless usb dongle to work for several days now.

Make : model - linksys : WUSB54GSC

Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165096

----------


## pytheas22

*jenkinbr*: if you could please insert the wireless card into your computer, then run these commands and post the output, I'll try to help:


```
lsusb
lspci -nn
lshw -C Network
uname -rm
```

I read through your other thread.  Although some people assert that their WUSB54GSC cards work out-of-the-box without having to use ndiswrapper, I suspect that the chipset in yours is different than the one in theirs--this happens a lot because hardware managers often change the insides of their wireless cards but still sell them under the same name and in the same package.

If I see the output of the commands above, I'll know which chipset you have and how to make it work in Ubuntu.

----------


## jenkinbr

> *jenkinbr*: if you could please insert the wireless card into your computer, then run these commands and post the output, I'll try to help:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> lspci -nn
> lshw -C Network
> uname -rm
> ```
> ...


Here you go - although I'm not sure how much this will help.  Niether lspci nor lshw show anything about the device, which is 1737:0075.

BUT...I've been wrong before, so here is the output:



```
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ lsusb
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 046d:c225 Logitech, Inc. 
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c221 Logitech, Inc. G15 Keyboard / Keyboard
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c51b Logitech, Inc. 
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c223 Logitech, Inc. G15 Keyboard / USB Hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6331 Alcor Micro Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1737:0075 Linksys 
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 1/4GB Flash Drive
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset Host Bridge (MCH) [8086:2530] (rev 02)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82850 850 (Tehama) Chipset AGP Bridge [8086:2532] (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 04)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) [8086:2440] (rev 04)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller [8086:244b] (rev 04)
00:1f.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 [8086:2442] (rev 04)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller [8086:2443] (rev 04)
00:1f.4 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 [8086:2444] (rev 04)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:2445] (rev 04)
02:08.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller [8086:2449] (rev 03)
02:09.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller [10b9:5237] (rev 03)
02:09.3 USB Controller [0c03]: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller [10b9:5239] (rev 01)
02:0b.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] [10de:0221] (rev a1)
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:02:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 03
       serial: 00:03:47:bd:c8:6c
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k6-NAPI firmware=N/A latency=32 maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 3
       logical name: pan0
       serial: d6:80:99:03:1c:75
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ uname -rm
2.6.28-11-generic i686
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$
```

----------


## pytheas22

*jenkinbr*: we need the Windows driver for this device before we can make it work.  Unfortunately, I googled for a bit and couldn't find the Windows drivers for your model (they all seem to be for different versions of the wusb54gs).  Could you please provide a link to the driver that you had to install to make this device work in Windows, or (if the driver came on a CD), upload the .exe file here?  If I get access to the appropriate driver, I can write you a set of commands that will hopefully make the device work.

----------


## jenkinbr

These are the windows drivers I am currently using to post this:

http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/...20080804,0.zip

Thank you for trying to help me out on this.  If I can get this device to work, I would rather go that route. My other option would be to sell it to some windows guru and buy someting Linux-compatible, but I'd rather not go that route just yet.

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks.  That's what I was looking for.

Please run these commands (you will need to be plugged into the Internet first; if that's impossible, let me know):



```
mkdir wifi; cd wifi
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ###if the system says these packages are not installed, don't worry about it and just go onto the next step anyway
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
wget http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/WUSB54GSCv2_20080804,0.zip
unzip WUSB54GSCv2_20080804,0.zip
sudo ndiswrapper -i WUSB54GSCv2_20080804/Drivers/XP_2K/ndiswdm.inf
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot.  After rebooting, with any luck, your wireless will work.  If it still doesn't, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## jenkinbr

An internet connection is currently not possible, BUT after looking at what you posted, I have my own workaround for installing most packages that has been working for me.

I'll post back with results in a while...

----------


## jenkinbr

Righty - so here's the report: same as before.



```
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   14.635839] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.668996] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   88.547132] ndiswrapper: driver ndiswdm (Linksys, A Division of Cisco,10/09/2007,4.118.4.0) loaded
[   89.709984] ndiswrapper (wrap_submit_irp:1161): ioctl 0022001F NOT IMPLEMENTED
[   89.710004] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   89.710013] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   89.710028] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device ddb48500 is not initialized - not halting
[   89.710033] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   89.710074] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-2.3:1.0 failed with error -22
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
ndiswdm : driver installed
	device (1737:0075) present
jenkinbr@jenkinbr:~$
```

Any other ideas?

----------


## pytheas22

Ah, that bit about 'error -22' usually means there's a problem with IRQ assignments.  First of all, please go into your BIOS and make sure it's set to assign IRQs using ACPI.  Second, try plugging the card into different USB ports, then reboot, and see if it makes a difference.

If none of the above helps, we can also try switching to the USB 1.1 driver, which may fix the problem (at the expense of slower transfer speeds to USB devices).  But I forgot the syntax for changing drivers, so I'll wait to look it up until we actually need to go that route.

----------


## jenkinbr

I will give this a try.

FYI - my computer doesn't seem to handle 2.0 speeds, so everything is 1.1.

thanks.

----------


## jenkinbr

No and no. Same output each time.

Plugging the device directly into the computer didn't work eithr. (card works fine in windows, wouldn't be posting this now, otherwise)

----------


## pytheas22

*jenkinbr*:Sorry that didn't help




> FYI - my computer doesn't seem to handle 2.0 speeds, so everything is 1.1.


Switching to the slower USB driver probably isn't going to help, then.

However, I did some googling and realized that there is a native driver for your device--I thought that none of the Broadcom-based USB sticks had native Linux support, but apparently that's changed since the last time I checked.  Please try running these commands, and post the output (some commands may have no output), so I can see if the native driver will bring up your card:



```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod rndis_wlan
sudo modprobe rndis_wlan
dmesg | tail -25
lshw -C Network
```

The driver site says your device should be supported, so hopefully this will work.  Sorry for not suggesting it sooner.

----------


## jenkinbr

> *jenkinbr*:Sorry that didn't help
> 
> 
> 
> Switching to the slower USB driver probably isn't going to help, then.
> 
> However, I did some googling and realized that there is a native driver for your device--I thought that none of the Broadcom-based USB sticks had native Linux support, but apparently that's changed since the last time I checked.  Please try running these commands, and post the output (some commands may have no output), so I can see if the native driver will bring up your card:
> 
> 
> ...


After trying this and failing to get the device to work again, I've thorouly had enough with the WUSB54GSCv2.  I went to all the local stores that sold computer components, wrote down product info, and then did some googleing of my own.  In my googleing, I ran across this website which has a rather extensive list of supported adaptors. (you may want to pass that link on - it was vary useful for me.  :Smile: ) Two of the cards I researched were said to have worked, I went with the cheaper, 30 USD Belkin FSD7050 ver.3125 - works out of the box  :Smile: 

As of now, I am considering the WUSB54GSCv2 as UNSUPPORTED, but I may tinker with it in the future (if I don't sell it first).

pytheas, I do appreciate all your best efforts to support me, and I thank you for it.  I've learned that I should maybe do my research before going out and buying a wireless adaptor next time.

----------


## pytheas22

jenkinbr: I'm sorry you had to spend more money to get your wireless card working on Linux, but I'm glad you found a solution in any case.

I was looking at the source code for the rndis_wlan driver and think it might have worked for your card if you had edited it manually so that the device ID of the WUSB54GSCv2 was specified.  But that's obviously a lot of work and not a realistic solution for most people.

I will also bookmark the site you linked to.  I wasn't familiar with it but it definitely looks like a useful resource.

----------


## Ubunru

Thanks soooo much! After I completely gave up with trying to get this to work, following your guide got my internet working in less than 10 mins! thanks! :Very Happy:

----------


## pytheas22

> Thanks soooo much! After I completely gave up with trying to get this to work, following your guide got my internet working in less than 10 mins! thanks!


Glad it helped and thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## AMTQ

> Did I mention that I removed the command "pci=biosirq acpi=noirq" from /boot/grub/menu.lst? 
> 
> 
> 
> After all, what I needed to do for getting to work my *ZyXel ZyAir G-270S*:
> - Change the BIOS-entry "Plug&Play OS" to "Yes"


Update for Ubuntu 9.04:
- Reset the BIOS-entry "Plug&Play OS" to "No" and all works fine. Am I missing something here?  :Confused:

----------


## pytheas22

*AMTQ*: I'm not sure what you're asking.  Is your wireless card working now, or did something change in Jaunty that makes it not work?

----------


## Dirk Raspberry

Thanks for the comprehensive guide pytheas22 but having work through it but I still cannot connect. I thought if I provide the feed back I have gotten it may give someone enough info to determine what is happening. Detail as below.

The alternative driver has been blacklisted.  One thing I did notice when setting up the network login was that the WPA2 encryption password when displayed after it was entered had changed, possibly converted to Hex. Is this correct ?

I'm using a netgear WG111v2 wireless adapter to connect to a DG834G modem router. All working find in Windows. Have taken the Windows drivers from the Windows installation.

Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated, I have been trying for years to make use of Linux but always fall at the modem hurdle. This is my first wireless try.

Thanks




> *dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan*  
>  [   32.009484] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)  
>  [   32.060570] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper  
>  [   49.585469] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready  
> 
> 
>  lshw -C Network  
>    *-network               
>      description: Ethernet interface  
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*Dirk Raspberry*: everything looks as it should in the output you posted.  I suspect that you would have better luck connecting to your network if you used wicd instead of the default NetworkManager.  You can install wicd by running these commands (you need to be connected to the Internet first):


```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.

I've seen the same behavior where NetworkManager converts WPA passphrases to apparent gibberish.  I'm not sure why it does that, but I assume it's a bug.  Usually in these situations, wicd works better.

If you can't connect even with wicd, we can try other things; please let me know.

----------


## Dirk Raspberry

Thanks pytheas22, wcid now installed but is saying it cannot find any wireless networks.
What happens about SSID and WPA2 settings as there does not seem to be anywhere to enter these, or is that done once a network is selected to connect too ?

(for what its worth connection to the internet with linux via ethernet connection is fine).

Have re run a couple of instructions which have given different output as follows:-




> *lshw -C Network*
> *-network:0 DISABLED  
>         description: Wireless interface  
>         physical id: 1  
>         logical name: wlan0  
>         serial: 00:1e:2a:fa:f8:9d  
>         capabilities: ethernet physical wireless  
>         configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+net111v2 driverversion=1.53+NETGEAR Inc.,12/26/2007,5.1 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g  
> 
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*Dirk Raspberry*: wicd is probably returning no scan results because it has the wrong interface name specified in its configuration.  Please press the 'Preferences' button in the main wicd window, and make sure that the wireless interface is set to 'wlan0'.  Then try scanning again.  This should return a list of networks.  Click on the network you want and then expand the 'advanced settings' menu, where you'll see a place for entering the WPA passphrase.  Once it's entered, click the connect button and if all goes well, you'll be online.

If wicd still doesn't show any networks even with the correct name specified for the wireless interface, please post the output of the command:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## Dirk Raspberry

Excellent I can now see the networks.  Unfortunately when I click connect it says encryption must be enabled.  Cannot see anything in wcid or network tools.  Looks like I'm almost there. Thanks pytheas22.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dirk Raspberry*: in order to enter the WPA key, you first need to click the triangle which sits immediately to the left of the name of the network you want to connect to.  This will expand a menu with more options.  You then need to click the 'Advanced Settings' triangle, which will expand a second menu where you can enable encryption and set your WPA passphrase.

This image might give you a better idea of how it works; if you're still confused, let me know and I'll make screenshots highlighting exactly where to click.

The wicd interface is confusing; it would make a lot more sense if you were given the option of entering your passphrase in a pop-up window, rather than just being told that the network is encrypted but being left on your own to figure out how to enter the key.

----------


## Dirk Raspberry

*pytheas22:* Thanks, I set my encryption password but it would still not connect, so I disabled encryption and guess what I got connected.  Don't understand why encryption is causing a problem, but will investigate later on when I get home from work.  Thanks for all your help, your a real star.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dirk Raspberry*: interesting that even wicd wouldn't connect you with encryption enabled.  You may want to play around with different settings--for example, does WPA1 work even though WPA2 doesn't (they're both equally secure)?  Does WEP work (WEP is not secure, but it would be useful to know whether it works)?  I'm not sure how many different options your router gives you, but you might want to try playing around with as many as possible; hopefully you can find settings that are secure and that work with Ubuntu.

If not, we can try doing WPA authentication from the command-line, which is a lot of work but would hopefully solve the problem.  It's also possible that using a different Windows driver with ndiswrapper would work better.

----------


## Dirk Raspberry

*pytheas22* I'm now connected wirelessly. Thanks again for your help, patience and support it is really appreciated.  In the end I had to change a WCID setting in "Preferences", "External Programs" tab, I changed DHCP client from Automatic to DHClient and it works.  Don't actually understand what that does or why it works but when I get a minute I will research to better my understanding.

----------


## owens5955

I am new to UBUNTU  I was so confused as to how to get my wireless to work Thanks to this guide I got it working!!!!

This is GREAT information.

Thankyou so much. I will now be using UBUNTU for everything now  :Smile:

----------


## malignor

> um, dmesg is overwritten at each boot? or not??  unfortunately wicd is not an option either as i tried that earlier today and ended up having to reinstall ubuntu....couldn't never get it to connect.  and couldn't get network manager reinstalled to working order.
> 
> yeah it has to be ndiswrapper, cause it only does this when i put it in /etc/modules and when i used your script....which by the way do i just delete that??   is there anything else i have to do to get that uninstalled?
> 
> it doesn't really have anything to do with the wallpaper i know. i was just explaining that it freezes really quick after login.


I'm getting exactly the same problem with exactly the same card (D-link with W8300); using 9.04 and the ndisgtk/ndiswrapper combo from the Ubuntu CD/ISO.

Is there some way to have a script auto-run _after_ gnome is done loading?

----------


## pytheas22

*malignor*: yes, you can run a script after Gnome finishes loading by adding it to the start-up programs list in System>Preferences>Sessions.  You need to make sure the script has execute permissions, and if it needs to be run as root, you would have to figure out a way to do that.  Also, depending on exactly which commands you want to run, there may be a better way to do it than Gnome Sessions.

If you explain your particular situation in a little more detail and let me know the contents of the script that you find yourself having to run in order to get your wireless to work, I'll try to help you find a solution.

----------


## malignor

> *malignor*: yes, you can run a script after Gnome finishes loading by adding it to the start-up programs list in System>Preferences>Sessions.  You need to make sure the script has execute permissions, and if it needs to be run as root, you would have to figure out a way to do that.  Also, depending on exactly which commands you want to run, there may be a better way to do it than Gnome Sessions.
> 
> If you explain your particular situation in a little more detail and let me know the contents of the script that you find yourself having to run in order to get your wireless to work, I'll try to help you find a solution.


Thanks, Pytheas22.
Well there are 2 ways I can think of to tackle 2 different scripts, which can rely on 2 different wait conditions.

Way #1 - Set up a listener or dependency on the appropriate gnome process/services, and when Gnome has finished loading, run the custom script. This would be the most reliable and stable, and my preference.

Way #2 - Simply have the script run after Gnome. This would be experimental, but probably easier to implement.

=============

Script #1 - sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then wait, then turn off ndiswrapper.

Script #2 - sudo ndiswrapper -i [path of driver], then wait, then sudo ndiswrapper -r [driver name]. This is preferred.

=============

Wait Condition #1 - 60 seconds (probably easier to implement)

Wait Condition #2 - when the interface (wlan?) is enabled... not necessarily connected, but enabled (much preferred)

=============

The reason I want the driver or module turned off is because restarting the system with the driver ready-to-roll is what freezes up Gnome (I think the driver and Gnome use some common resource). Also, once the driver is installed and running, I noticed it stays in memory even after removal, and I can still connect just fine.

----------


## pytheas22

*malignor*: if you're using Ubuntu 9.04, you can set arbitrary hotkey commands using the utility at System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts.  This means you can create a hotkey combination that would run your script.  I'm thinking this may be the best solution for you, since it would allow you easily to insert the ndiswrapper module when you're ready.  Otherwise you can just add a start-up program to Gnome Sessions (the start-up programs there don't run until Gnome has finished loading everything else).

As for the script itself, something like this would probably work:


```
ndiswrapper -i [path to driver]
if (ifconfig | grep wlan0)
then ndiswrapper -r [driver name]
else sleep 10; /path/to/script.sh
fi
```

This would check to see whether the interface is "enabled" based on whether it appears in the ifconfig output.  This maybe isn't the cleanest way to check, but it should work for your purposes.  If the interface appears to be enabled, the script will ndiswrapper -r the driver.  If the interface is not yet enabled, the script will sleep for 10 seconds, then call itself again to check if the interface has come up in that time.

Let me know if this makes sense, or if you need more clarification.

----------


## malignor

> Let me know if this makes sense, or if you need more clarification.


That makes perfect sense (I think in pseudocode), thanks!

I believe I also came up with another idea...

I found out that avahi-daemon and/or cups are what lock up during the startup - they even ruin alternate sessions. I think it's because the network management tries to use the D-link drivers, which are contained in an inf/sys combo that also contains drivers for alternate models, and something hiccups when it (trial & error) works its way through all the drivers in the inf/sys files. Somehow, this hiccup puts avahi-daemon or cups in an infinite loop (maybe it tried to use cups or avahi-daemon with non-existent hardware), which makes su-level operations impossible.

So I know, *for sure* that it happens at run levels 2-5 (rc2.d to rc5.d) at S50 (which is when cupsd and avahi-daemon fire up)

### IDEA ###
Step 1: remove ndiswrapper from the list of modules, so it's not run by acpi or modules-init-tools.
Step 2: from su-access, create a script for init.d to modprobe ndiswrapper only if cups and avahi-daemon are up and running.
Step 3: use rc.d-update to make links late in the startup process (run level 2-5, around 80-ish)

What do you think?

### EDIT ###
Thinking about it further, I think just making your script with sudo gedit, and then chmodding it to +x, and adding it to the scripts that run in Gnome, is a great idea. It's simpler, and it's realistic. Maybe one day I'll mess with the init.d stuff, but there's no big point to it.

----------


## pytheas22

*malignor*: modifying the init scripts may indeed be a better solution, but I have to admit that I don't know much about that stuff.  You could try it--it's easy enough to tell a script to run late using the update-rc.d utility--but I don't understand enough about cupsd and avahi to know whether that would solve the problem.  I'm not suggesting you're wrong, just that you know a lot more about this than me  :Smile: 

As for doing it with a Gnome script, that might also work; please let us know the results if you give that a try.

----------


## Manyette

First of all congratulations on a masterpiece of a help guide. It is greatly appreciated.  

Of course, in my case it didn't help, which brings me here.  I have gotten confusing results, to say the least.  The machine is an Acer 5570Z with an Atheros chipset.  Identified as an AR5BXB63.  I have tried the front panel wireless switch in both positions on each test, and it seems to have little effect on any of the results.  The "hardware drivers" screen shows both the Atheros drivers and HAL are installed and active.  However, result of the tests were:

ndiswrapper -l
This has no output whatsoever.


$ lshw -C network
*-network                      
description: Ethernet interface       
product: 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller       
vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.       
physical id: 0       
bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0       
logical name: eth0       
version: 14       
serial: 00:1b:24:53:21:e8       
width: 64 bits       
clock: 33MHz       
capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.20 firmware=N/A latency=0 module=sky2 multicast=yes  
*-network 
UNCLAIMED       
description: Ethernet controller       
product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.       
physical id: 0       
bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0       
version: 01       
width: 64 bits       
clock: 33MHz       
capabilities: cap_list       
configuration: latency=0


$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
(This made no difference in any case)


$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           192920  0 usbcore               146412  7 ndiswrapper,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_  hcd,uhci_hcd


$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   28.151429] wlan: 0.9.4
[  181.645518] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  181.658114] usbcore: registered new interface driver
ndiswrapper


These make it appear to me that the drivers are in place (madwifi 0.9.4) and active.  That ndiswrapper is present, and my real problem is that the results of the "dmesg" command looks as it does in your example, but the middle lines of the output are missing.  I'm sure this should be pointing me to something, but I don't know what.  If this gives a clue what is wrong, I would sure appreciate where to go from here.  Anyway, thanks for all the info, it has gotten me further than I have after days and weeks of playing with with.  Still no happiness, but I now know a bit more than I did before.  Thanks again for any input you might have.

Don

And as an afterthought, why would Heron have loaded both madwifi and ndiswrapper, as it appears from these responses. I'm sure missing something here.

----------


## pytheas22

*Manyette*: you have an Atheros chipset, which shouldn't require ndiswrapper, since Atheros devices have very good Linux drivers already built into the kernel (in Ubuntu 8.10 and up, the Atheros drivers are the ath5k and ath9k modules; earlier versions of Ubuntu use ath_pci).  However, it looks like the Atheros driver is not claiming your card for some reason.  Unless you blacklisted it by adding it to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file, I'm not sure what's wrong.  I would therefore be interested in seeing the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
lsmod | grep ath
lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
uname -rm
```

which should provide some information on why the native driver doesn't want to claim your device.

For the time being, you may also want to uninstall ndiswrapper by typing:


```
sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

ndiswrapper shouldn't be interfering with the native Atheros driver, but it won't hurt to get it out of the way just in case.

For several reasons, including higher speed and many more wireless features, the native drivers are preferable to ndiswrapper, so I really think they're the best route to take.

----------


## Manyette

Thanks very much for such a prompt reply. I have tried to follow your instructions, but got somewhat confusing results.  I first issued the "dmesg" command as you suggested, and those results are posted below. I then tried to uninstall ndiswrapper, and for some reason the command dis not seem to "take" the first time, so I tried it again, when it seemed to work.  I then issued the "dmesg" command againm with the results you see below. Apparently it reinstalled ndiswrapper, or am I misreading something?

Anyway, here is what I got from this exercise:

don@don-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   28.768282] wlan: 0.9.4
[   30.817146] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   30.867329] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
don@don-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep ath
ath_pci               101024  0 
wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci
ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
don@don-laptop:~$ lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
don@don-laptop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.24-24-generic i686
don@don-laptop:~$ 


don@don-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove ndiswraper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
[sudo] password for don: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package ndiswraper-common
don@don-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-23
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 565kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 115682 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing ndisgtk ...
Removing ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ...
Removing ndiswrapper-common ...
don@don-laptop:~$ 

don@don-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   28.768282] wlan: 0.9.4
[   30.817146] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   30.867329] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
don@don-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep ath
ath_pci               101024  0 
wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci
ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
don@don-laptop:~$  lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
don@don-laptop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.24-24-generic i686
don@don-laptop:~$ 

I hope this will provide some answers, and again, many many thanks.

Don

----------


## pytheas22

*manyette*: first of all, it looks like you're using an old version of Ubuntu.  If it's possible for you to upgrade to 8.10 or 9.04, that might be the easiest solution, because your wireless should "just work" in a more recent version.  You can upgrade either by reinstalling the system entirely (this is the best method) using a CD that you download from http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu; alternatively, you can upgrade your existing system to a more recent release by typing:


```
sudo update-manager -c
```

and following the instructions on the screen (note that upgrading in this way doesn't always proceed perfectly; that's why it's better to just reinstall from scratch using a more recent version, if possible).

If upgrading Ubuntu is not an option for you, then please try running these commands; they should hopefully make your wireless work, but if they don't, they'll provide more useful diagnostic information:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo modprobe ath_pci
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
```

Please post all the output from the above commands.




> I then tried to uninstall ndiswrapper, and for some reason the command dis not seem to "take" the first time, so I tried it again, when it seemed to work.


It looks like there was a typo the first time you ran that command--you forgot one of the p's in 'ndiswrapper'  :Smile: 



> I then issued the "dmesg" command againm with the results you see below. Apparently it reinstalled ndiswrapper, or am I misreading something?


Don't worry about this.  The reason that ndiswrapper was still mentioned by dmesg the second time is that dmesg contains a log of system activity since the last reboot--so the lines regarding ndiswrapper won't go away until the next time you reboot your computer.

----------


## Manyette

Hello again,  Prior to your latest post, I thought that perhaps I had screwed up ver. 8.04.2 with weeis of trying to get this to work.  So I loaded ver. 8.10, downloaded all updates, and went through your troubleshooting guide again.  This time, however, ndiswrapper is not loaded in this version. So I used the lshw -C network command and got the following:

don@don-laptop:~$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 14
       serial: 00:1b:24:53:21:e8
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.22 firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.200 latency=0 module=sky2 multicast=yes
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: fe:38:bf:2c:7a:15
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes

Driver hardware shows that the atheros drivers and HAL are present and activem but it is still unclaimed as you can see. I then tried dmesg as follows and the result was:

don@don-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
[   13.045516] wlan: 0.9.4

Network tools  does not admit that there is a wireless card present even.

As you can guess, I'm still puzzled!  Again, many thanks, although since you were troubleshooting ndiswrapper problems, this may now take it out of your bailiwick.  But if you have suggestions, I'm sure willing to listen.  Thanks again - Don

----------


## pytheas22

*manyette*: I'm sorry to hear that even after installing Ubuntu 8.10, the wireless doesn't work.  It really should...

Please try running the following commands.  According to this page, this should work on Ubuntu 8.10 with your hardware (I modified the instructions slightly to address broken hyperlinks in the original set):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion
mkdir madwifi
cd madwifi
wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529.tar.gz
tar -xzvf madwifi*
cd madwifi*
make
sudo make install
echo blacklist ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo blacklist ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

After this, reboot.  With any luck (and let's cross our fingers), things should work.  If they still don't, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ath
lsmod | grep ath
lshw -C Network
cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

Again, sorry this is proving to be so difficult--it's kind of an embarrassment to Ubuntu that Atheros wireless cards don't "just work," since Atheros has always been a model company when it comes to Linux support--but we'll get it figured out soon.

----------


## Manyette

Sorry, but carefully typed the wget line 3 times with my wife reading it to me and watching over my shoulder, and I keep getting "invalid option 'z'".

----------


## pytheas22

*Manyette*: it sounds like you're trying to run two commands at once.  The wget command is just:


```
wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529.tar.gz
```

The next command, 'tar -xzvf madwifi*', should be run on a separate line, after the wget command finishes and returns you to the command prompt.

Also, do you not have any Internet connection currently available on Ubuntu (which is why you're not copying and pasting)?  If so, the wget command won't work, because it needs to download things from the Internet.  If it's impossible for you to plug into the Internet temporarily, let me know and I'll modify the instructions to address that (but I probably won't be able to get back to you till tomorrow).

----------


## Manyette

man page doesn't list a z option either, although I've seen it in other contexts ?  - Don

----------


## Manyette

don@don-laptop:~/madwifi$ tar -xzvf madwifi*
tar: madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529: Cannot read: Is a directory
tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529.tar.gz: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
don@don-laptop:~/madwifi$ 

corrected previous error, tried to do the "tar" and got this response?

----------


## Manyette

current madwifi directory

don@don-laptop:~/madwifi$ ls -l
total 4340
drwxr-xr-x 13 don don    4096 2009-05-28 17:40 madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529
-rw-r--r--  1 don don 4424470 2009-05-28 17:40 madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529.tar.gz
don@don-laptop:~/madwifi$

----------


## Manyette

Hi Pytheas - First my humble apologies!!!!!  AFter my last reply to you, I realized what the problem was, and had to change directories, because the extraction process created a subdirectory under madwifi.  Once I realized that, I ran the rest of your command sequencek, and all worked properly.  My system now admits that the drivers are present and loaded.  I still have not been able to connect to my router, but that may very wel be another case of cerebral rectalitis.  I am probably going to have to diaable my wpa2 encryption and start at the bare bones level to see if I can get something going.  meanwhile. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  I've been trying to get this running for two years now, off and on, and this is the closest I've ever come.

Again, my apologies for all the grief, and when I know a bit more, I'll psst here with the results.

Again THANK YOU!

----------


## Manyette

Hi Pytheas,

Well, a bit of trouble (probably mine) getting the wpa2 encryption to work, but the system finaally grabbed it and ran with it.  The wireless has come up reliably after several reboots.  I do have to admit that the system tools are a bit confusing, since they keep showing the IPV6 interfaces, but it doesn't seem to interfere with the automatic logon, so I won't worry about it.

If you look at when I first logged onto this site, you will know how long I've been trying to get this working.  And you did it, and I can't tell you how grateful I am for your excellent support.

I pointed a friend to our thread, since he also runs Ubuntu, and he said that after seeing how wonderfully I was treated, he decided to sign up to the Ubuntu Forums as well.  Said he didn't need help at the moement, but he sure did know where to find it if he ever needed it.  (Both of us are IBM programmers, except I retired 10 years ago.  But my specialty was BIOS whereas his was AIX. You probably won't get as much "business" from him!) 

Again my most hearfelt thanks.  Best regards,   Don

----------


## pytheas22

Don: I'm really glad to hear it's finally working, and thanks for the kind feedback.

The one thing you should keep in mind is that whenever you update your kernel using Ubuntu updates, you will need to recompile the driver against the updated kernel by running these commands:


```
wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529.tar.gz
tar -xzvf madwifi*
cd madwifi*
make
sudo make install
```

Kernel updates are pushed out about once a month.  You'll know when a new kernel has been installed because the update manager will tell you to reboot for changes to take effect (updating your kernel is pretty much the only reason update manager would tell you to reboot).

Hopefully in the near future this issue will be straightened out and your wireless will "just work," without any special intervention.

----------


## Manyette

Hi Again Pytheas22,
Perhaps there is something I've forgotten, however in reference to your "rebuild" commands, I did have to add one command ahead of the "tar" command, and that is to change to the subdirectory created by the extract process under the madwifi directory.  Now I know better, but should the "madwifi*" have handled that, or am I missing something here?  

But thanks for the advice about changing the kernel and the recompile.  Not sure I would have known to do that.  Too long in the OS/2 and ******* world I guess. But again, my heartfelt thanks for getting me going.

Best Regards, Don

----------


## pytheas22

*Manyette*: I looked over the commands I wrote again and I don't see where you would have to add in an extra 'cd', although I could definitely be missing something.  The 'cd madwifi*' bit should indeed match any directory whose name starts with 'madwifi' (if there's more than one such directory, I believe it will take the one with the shortest name).  But it's possible that your version of 'cd' behaves differently for some reason (I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, and you're on 8.10 as I recall), or that something else happened to throw things off.

The reponsible thing to do in these situations, of course, is not to use wildcard characters so that confusion like this can be avoided.  But they save a lot of typing for lazy people like me (and are useful when file names are not always the same, which happens, for example, when you download a file and the server appends the date to the file name)...

----------


## Manyette

Well, just FYI, in my case, the madwifi directory had a subdirectory which was mamed with virtually the entire name of the extracted file.It looked like this /don/madwifi//home/don/madwifi/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4031-20090529 and I had to switch to that directory before the tar command found anything to work with.  If it picked the "shortest" directrory, then it would have been madwifi, and therefore failed.  Live and learn, I guess.  Anyway, thanks again.  (Read your GMail blog, and couldn't agree more!)

Don

----------


## chodrick

Well, I tried, I realy did.  I read everything I could, I followed your procedures and got pretty far, but like they say 'close only counts in horseshoes and handgernades'!  I have ndiswrapper working and I can set my settings, but to no avail.  I have worked on this for 7 days now.  I even tried asking for help in this forum.  Aslo, to no avail.  So, this is it!  I just wanted you to know that the 'community' does not work for everybody.  I was a UNIX system programer for AT&T before I retired.  I do not know everything, but I can usually find a way.  This time it did not work.  I wanted to get back into a UNIX type enviorment, but this obviously is not for me.  When I decide to do this again it will be through a commercial product with hopefully a lot better support.  Goodbye.

----------


## pytheas22

*chodrick*: I'm sorry you've had a bad experience.  Community support obviously isn't perfect, but neither is corporate-sponsored tech support; both approaches have their pros and cons (and you can get commercial support for Ubuntu if you want to pay, by the way).

I'd be happy to try to help you solve your problem if you want to give it another chance.  I read over the other post you made that no one responded to, and suspect you'd have better luck connecting if you used wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You might also try experimenting with different types of security on your router to see if that helps--switching from WPA1 to WPA2, for example (or vice-versa), sometimes makes a difference in these situations where you can see networks but can't connect.

There are other things that might solve the problem, too, but I'll leave it at this for now.

----------


## Manyette

Hello Pytheas22,
Aside from my most grateful thanks, a bit of good news for you and others using the Atheros chipset.  9.04 detects and installs the Atheros driver right from the start!  As you said, it should "just work", and it does.  Sign me a "happy camper"! :Wink: 
Don

----------


## Vulkano

Hi!

I just wanted to say thankyou very much for this great HowTo. I read the first post and followed the instructions precisely. After having some problems read the post to SomeSmartGuy (page 2) and finally got my card working (currently posting with the wifi connection). I have rebooted and had no problems.

For the record, I have a Dell C600 with am Airgo Networks AGN300 wifi PCMCIA card (on a Linksys WPC54GX4 card). The PCI ID is 17CB:0002. This specific card is not listed in the sourceforg site as being supported or not supported by ndiswrapper. OS is Ubuntu 8.10. Downloaded the windows drivers from the Linksys website. Ndiswrapper came with the distro so it was already installed.

To make ndiswrapper work and install the drivers I used this tutorial 

```
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
```

. To troubleshoot the wireless connection I followed this guide 

```
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
```

, although there wasn't really much to troubleshoot.

When I unzipped the windows driver, I found there was one .inf file (tmimo3P.inf) and two .sys files (TMIMO30P.sys and TMIMO31P.sys). When installing the drivers with ndiswrapper I used: 

```
sudo ndiswrapper -i /your folder/WPC54GX4-V1.00.09-2.0.1.19/tmimo3p.inf
```

The ndiswrapper module automatically loaded the TMIMO31P.sys file, which should be the correct one to use.

The card was recognized immediately. I then configured the ESSID using Network Configuration (the GUI interface in System/Preferences). My router has WPA2 security (the wpa-supplicant module was loaded with the distro as well) and I use DHCP to get the ip address.

Although it might look really difficult, it adds up to what tattoo-wolf posted in 

```
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795817&highlight=airgo+networks+AGN300
```

 (look for post #10). It's as simple as that and the card works. I did not however put the last three lines in the rc.local file. I did modify my /etc/modules file so as for the ndiswrapper module to be loaded on boot. If you do have any problems, do rely on this thread for help. 

Thanks once more phyteas22 for an excelent HowTo and all your help to the community.

----------


## pytheas22

Vulkano and Manyette: thanks for the feedback and I'm glad you both got things working.  Hope you continue to enjoy Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## Manyette

For info only, I should have added that 9.04 loaded the Ubuntu drivers out of the box, but it even offered to install the madwifi drivers as an option if the ubuntu atheros drivers did not work.  I found little difference between the two drivers, but is sure was nice to have that option.  The Ubuntu troops have really make this a joy.

Don

----------


## soumo

Any help would be appreciated!  I've been on this for a few weeks now with no luck.  Basically wifi was fine for the most part.  I've used ubuntu since feisty and through successive upgrades had to tweak the wifi, even Jaunty, though it eventually worked.

I switched to wicd as I was unable to detect networks I had not previously used and even that was fine. I tried playing with it to add a bluetooth headset, but failed, and the wifi still worked. i performed an upgrade, it still worked.  Then out of the blue _____!

I know there is no such thing as out of the blue, so if someone can help with this mystery it would be appreciated.  I have poured through the forums but can't seem to find enough help.

This guide by the way is excellent and got me further, but still not quite there.  Unfortunately with all the modifications, I'm not sure where things lay now, but here's what I have:

:~/Desktop$ lspci -nn | grep 14e4


```
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 01)
```

:~/Desktop$ ndiswrapper -l


```
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
bcmwl5 : driver installed
	device (14E4:4328) present (alternate driver: ssb)
```

I don't want to lose my ethernet card which is apparently calling ssb (which was also blacklisted).  if there was some workaround to play with the order or something that might be helpful.

:~/Desktop$ ndiswrapper -v


```
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.53
vermagic:       2.6.28-13-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```

:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep b43
:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep ndiswrapper


```
ndiswrapper           193436  0
```

:~/Desktop$ ls -l /etc/rc.local


```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 437 2009-07-12 12:24 /etc/rc.local
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/rc.local


```
#!/bin/sh -e
#
# rc.local
#
# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
# Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
# value on error.
#
# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
# bits.
#
# By default this script does nothing.
#
#for wl driver?
#rmmod b43
#rmmod ssb
#rmmod wl
#modprobe wl


modprobe -r b44
modprobe -r ssb
modprobe ndiswrapper
modprobe b44

exit 0
```

:~/Desktop$ lshw -C network


```
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.53+Broadcom,02/20/2008, 4.170. latency=0 module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:05:01.0
       logical name: eth4
       version: 10
       serial: 00:1b:38:0b:8d:bb
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 ip=192.168.10.101 latency=64 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 8e:73:aa:91:14:d6
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
```

:~/Desktop$ ifconfig


```
eth4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:0b:8d:bb  
          inet addr:192.168.10.101  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe0b:8dbb/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:116318 errors:2048 dropped:2052 overruns:2048 frame:0
          TX packets:84722 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:6 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:149220048 (149.2 MB)  TX bytes:10503491 (10.5 MB)
          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:1691 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1691 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:793187 (793.1 KB)  TX bytes:793187 (793.1 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:17 Memory:d0200000-d0204000 

wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3  
          inet addr:169.254.10.217  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:17 Memory:d0200000-d0204000
```

:~/Desktop$ iwconfig


```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth4      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:270 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf


```
[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile

[ifupdown]
managed=true
```

:~/Desktop$ iwlist scan # 

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth4      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:24:01:29:C5:D7
                    ESSID:"dlink"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality:18/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:14:D1:51:03:AA
                    ESSID:"Home"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
                    Quality:89/100  Signal level:-39 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/modules


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
#snd_bt_sco, sco =BT

lp
sbp2
#ndiswrapper
snd_bt_sco
sco
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

```
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist b43
blacklist b43legacy
blacklist ssb
```

:~/Desktop$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan


```
[   18.572802] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   19.308508] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/20/2008, 4.170.75.0) loaded
[   19.308794] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   19.308882] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   19.324017] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   19.540910] wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4aa4b00, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
[   19.540955] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   19.552302] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   25.022493] ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
[   32.319644] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[16050.738702] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

:~/Desktop$ ls /etc/udev/rules.d


```
45-libmtp7.rules  50-libfprint0.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  85-brltty.rules  README
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules


```
# This file maintains persistent names for network interfaces.
# See udev(7) for syntax.
#
# Entries are automatically added by the 75-persistent-net-generator.rules
# file; however you are also free to add your own entries.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0f:b0:d2:64:40", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4328 (ndiswrapper)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x1011:0x0019 (tulip)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:a0:0c:90:68:1b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4328 (wl)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth2"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1092 (e100)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:36:9b:43:4b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth3"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:de:53:97:3a", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:38:0b:8d:bb", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth4"
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/resolv.conf


```
domain phub.net.cable.rogers.com
search phub.net.cable.rogers.com
nameserver 192.168.10.1
```

:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/network/interfaces


```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


iface wlan0 inet dhcp
wireless-key s:********************
wireless-essid Home

auto wlan0

iface eth4 inet dhcp

auto eth4
```

Wicd shows no wireless networks available.

----------


## pytheas22

*soumo*: based on everything you posted (thanks for including so much information, by the way), I suspect the problem is simply that wicd has the wrong name for the wireless interface.

If you click the "Preferences" button in wicd, a dialogue window will open.  One of the fields will say something like "wireless interface."  Make sure this value is set to "wlan0", then restart wicd and try scanning again.  If this doesn't help, please post a screenshot of your wicd preferences window.

Also, I'm not positive, but I think your card would work with the 'wl' driver, obviating the need for ndiswrapper.  wl is a driver released by Broadcom last summer that supports certain Broadcom-based wireless cards, and in particular the a/g/n ones, like yours.

If you want to give wl a try, run:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod wl
sudo modprobe wl
```

At this point, your wireless interface will hopefully be up--run "iwconfig" or "lshw -C Network" to check.  If it is, we can figure out how to make wl drive the card permanently, if you're interested.  wl isn't necessarily better than ndiswrapper, but it might be less fickle.

An important note is that I believe wl will cause your wireless interface to be named eth* instead of wlan*.  So you would have to change the preferences in wicd to reflect this if you switch to wl.  It looks like your wireless interface would probably be assigned the name eth5 under wl, but I'm not sure (any idea why your wired interface is eth4 instead of eth0?).

----------


## soumo

pytheas22: Thank you, thank you, thank you!  For the very quick and correct reply!  It did the trick.  I can now see the networks, and I am still unable to connect but will try to debug further, I think it may be encryption.

I am a bit chicken to try the new driver but will do some reading to figure out the pros & cons.

I can't really guess why it's eth4 but do know the wireless was called eth2 at some point.  I'm wondering if I should start playing around now to relabel. 

I will message again if I can't get the wireless up, but again thanks!

Your help is very appreciated.

----------


## soumo

So still no wifi, but at least the networks are showing up in the wicd gui.

I ran the above steps again and here are the differences:

For ifconfig, the following is missing:



> wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3  
>           inet addr:169.254.10.217  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
>           Interrupt:17 Memory:d0200000-d0204000


Under iwconfig, a "nickname has been added" to the first line of wlan0:



> IEEE 802.11g  ESSIDff/any  Nickname:"WirelessLibrary"


This is a location I tried earlier today, but am no longer near.  

For cat /etc/modules, 



> #ndiswrapper


is not commented out.

dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan



> ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready


these persist and there are more instances of the link not ready messages.

BTW, cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules as above seems to answer the question of why my ethernet card i slisted as eth4 instead of eth0, though I'm not aware of what those other interfaces are (I do have firewire but it's not hooked up to anything).

I just realized that under cat /etc/network/interfaces that the ESSID & passwords do not match up!  The password is my home network password, but the ESSID is a different home network...

Ideas?

----------


## pytheas22

*soumo*: first of all, unless you use static IPs or have other special networking needs, you should edit /etc/network/interfaces and erase everything except the lines:


```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
```

Then try rebooting and see if things work better.  Conflicting information in the interfaces file could have been the source of your failure to connect.

If that doesn't help, please post the output of the command:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

and tell me the name of the network you're trying to connect to (ideally, it will be unsecured or use only WEP encryption).  I'll then give you commands to try connecting from the command line, which will help figure out why wicd doesn't want to make the connection.

I'm not sure what the "adding encryption key 1 failed" message means, but I suspect it has to do with the conflicting information in your interfaces file.  Otherwise, it's probably a bug in ndiswrapper, in which case you may need to try compiling from ndiswrapper source or trying a different Windows driver.  But I'd hold off on that for the time being; hopefully the problem is not that complicated.

I also don't know why udev wanted to rename your ethernet device to eth4, but it shouldn't be hurting anything.

----------


## soumo

pytheas22: Thanks again!  Quantum leaps are being made.

I did as suggested and this time when trying to connect to the home network, I saw a brief line in the status bar of wicd that mentioned something about 'bad password' (though I am certain it was correct).  

Since then the cycling has been to quick to read any such message.  Furthermore I tried it on the unsecured network at home as well, no dice.

sudo iwlist scan:



> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth4      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:141:51:03:AA
>                     ESSID:"Home"
>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
>                     Mode:Managed
> ...


As you mentioned above, "adding encryption key 1 failed" may be related to the interfaces...

dmesg | grep ndis


> [   14.999803] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [   15.835522] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/20/2008, 4.170.75.0) loaded
> [   15.835771] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
> [   15.835860] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> [   15.850709] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
> [   16.085719] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper


The message now seems to have disappeared!

I am going ahead manually to save time, but if I did this wrong let me know...to follow after I reboot.

----------


## soumo

For the unsecured network:
:~/Desktop$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down



> 


~/Desktop$ sudo dhclient -r wlan0




> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 5919
> killed old client process, removed PID file
> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> All rights reserved.
> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
> 
> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   Socket/fallback


:~/Desktop$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up



> 


:~/Desktop$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "dlink"



> 


:~/Desktop$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed



> 


:~/Desktop$ sudo dhclient wlan0



> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> All rights reserved.
> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
> 
> EBox: status module network:			[ DISABLED ]
> EBox: status module network:			[ DISABLED ]
> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> ...


Take a look at the last line below:
:~/Desktop$ dmesg | grep wlan


> [   16.533032] wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4aa4b00, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
> [   16.533084] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
> [   49.953397] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  175.452646] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  206.326124] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  223.971050] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  234.579393] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  259.675702] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  397.177828] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  435.491820] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready


No luck.  I'll try the secured network next, rebooting...

----------


## soumo

Encrypted:

:~/Desktop$ gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf



> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> #ap_scan=2
> 
> network={
>        ssid="Home"
>        scan_ssid=1
>        proto=WPA RSN
>        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
>        pairwise=CCMP TKIP
> ...


Should the psk perhaps be the actual password?  Am I using the wpa2 instead of wpa1?

:~/Desktop$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down



> 


:~/Desktop$ sudo dhclient -r wlan0




> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 4514
> killed old client process, removed PID file
> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> All rights reserved.
> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
> 
> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   Socket/fallback


:~/Desktop$ sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd




> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
> ap_scan=2
> Line: 4 - start of a new network block
> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):
>      ** ** ** **                                       Home            
> scan_ssid=1 (0x1)
> ...



Still at a loss...

----------


## pytheas22

soumo: if you can't even connect to an unsecured network using the command line, I suspect there's something wrong with ndiswrapper that's going to prevent it from working properly.  It might work better if you used a different version of the Windows driver or compiled ndiswrapper from source, but it could also be worth your while at this point to give the 'wl' driver a try as well.  To activate it, just type:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod wl
sudo modprobe wl
```

Then check your 'lswh -C Network' output to see if this brings up an interface under the 'wl' module (if the interface isn't brought up, check 'dmesg | grep wl' to see if there's an explanation why).  If so, try connecting--remember to change the interface name in wicd to whatever is assigned to the wireless interface (I'm guessing it will be eth5).

If wl doesn't work, we can go back to trying to troubleshoot ndiswrapper, but it would be great if the native driver will just work.  ndiswrapper can be messy because the Windows drivers are binary, making it hard to figure out what exactly is wrong when things don't work as expected.

Keep in mind that if you reboot your computer, you will need to manually run the commands to activate the wl module.  If wl turns out to work, we can make it permanent.

----------


## soumo

Okay have tried a manual configuration again, this time using wpa1 settings in the wpa_supplicant.conf (changed password to ascii password, change apscan to 1, reorder...

:~/Desktop$ gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf



> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ap_scan=1
> 
> network={
>         ssid="Home"
>         scan_ssid=0
>         proto=WPA
>         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
>         psk="********************"
> ...


sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
sudo dhclient -r wlan0



> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> All rights reserved.
> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
> 
> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
> Sending on   Socket/fallback


sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd



```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
ap_scan=1
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
Line: 17 - start of a new network block
ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):
     ** ** ** **                                       Home            
scan_ssid=0 (0x0)
proto: 0x1
key_mgmt: 0x2
PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=20): [REMOVED]

pairwise: 0x8
group: 0x8
PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
Priority group 0
   id=0 ssid='Home'
Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'
Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization
SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf
  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5
Own MAC address: 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3
wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver
Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
Added interface wlan0
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association
Received 475 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
0: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
   selected based on WPA IE
   selected WPA AP 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home'
Trying to associate with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (SSID='Home' freq=2427 MHz)
Cancelling scan request
WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0
WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1
WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: clearing AP RSN IE
WPA: using GTK TKIP
WPA: using PTK TKIP
WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK
WPA: not using MGMT group cipher
WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_associate
wpa_driver_wext_set_psk
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: txStart
WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
Authentication with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa timed out.
Added BSSID 00:14:d1:51:03:aa into blacklist
wpa_driver_wext_disassociate
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00
Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Scan timeout - try to get results
Received 253 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
0: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
   selected based on WPA IE
   selected WPA AP 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home'
Trying to associate with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (SSID='Home' freq=2427 MHz)
Cancelling scan request
WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0
WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1
WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: clearing AP RSN IE
WPA: using GTK TKIP
WPA: using PTK TKIP
WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK
WPA: not using MGMT group cipher
WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_associate
wpa_driver_wext_set_psk
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: txStart
WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
Authentication with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa timed out.
BSSID 00:14:d1:51:03:aa blacklist count incremented to 2
wpa_driver_wext_disassociate
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec
State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00
BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Scan timeout - try to get results
Received 475 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
0: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
   skip - blacklisted
1: 00:24:01:29:c5:d7 ssid='dlink' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1
   skip - no WPA/RSN IE
Try to find non-WPA AP
0: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
   skip - blacklisted
1: 00:24:01:29:c5:d7 ssid='dlink' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1
   skip - SSID mismatch
No APs found - clear blacklist and try again
Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)
Removed BSSID 00:14:d1:51:03:aa from blacklist (clear)
Selecting BSS from priority group 0
Try to find WPA-enabled AP
0: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11
   selected based on WPA IE
   selected WPA AP 00:14:d1:51:03:aa ssid='Home'
Trying to associate with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (SSID='Home' freq=2427 MHz)
Cancelling scan request
WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0
WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1
WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: clearing AP RSN IE
WPA: using GTK TKIP
WPA: using PTK TKIP
WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK
WPA: not using MGMT group cipher
WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_associate
wpa_driver_wext_set_psk
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])
RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added
Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20
Wireless event: new AP: 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> ASSOCIATED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
Associated with 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
WPA: Clear old PTK
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
Cancelling scan request
RX EAPOL from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa
RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95
  EAPOL-Key type=254
  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)
  key_length=32 key_data_length=0
  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01
  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:d1:51:03:aa (ver=1)
WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 A2=00:14:d1:51:03:aa
WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]
WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]
WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4
WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
EAPOL: disable timer tick
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING
EAPOL: enable timer tick
EAPOL: txStart
WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)
CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
Removing interface wlan0
State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED
wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa
wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted
wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
Cancelling scan request
Cancelling authentication timeout
WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6
```

Now something interesting happens; in the graphical connection properties window, the signal strength bar spikes to 100 then drops to zero, periodically.  But still no wifi.

:~/Desktop$ dmesg | grep ndis
[   14.800735] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.825382] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/20/2008, 4.170.75.0) loaded
[   15.825635] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   15.825724] ndiswrapper 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.840673] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   16.075792] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

:~/Desktop$ dmesg | grep wlan0



> [   16.060901] wlan0: ethernet device 00:19:7d:a6:ed:d3 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4aa4b00, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
> [   16.060948] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
> [   49.924648] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  144.313668] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [  346.992336] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [ 1052.330484] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> [ 1053.959286] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
> [ 1064.864149] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
> [ 1494.892949] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*soumo*: please see my previous post (#512).  I think your best strategy at this point would be to try something other than ndiswrapper.

----------


## soumo

pytheas22: YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!

I'm writing this via wifi, and best of all no reboot!

My interface was listed as eth2, I switched to the wext supplicant in wicd and all systems go!  I guess it's best to make this permanent?  Should I just write a script on start up or is there a better way?

Sorry I had not seen your last post til after I wrote the secure net manual attempt.

I'm still unsure why ndiswrapper suddenly failed, but am close to not caring.  It's great to learn by reading through your thread, but I am going to suggest/request you write a more comprehensive guide as you seem to know what's going on...?

A million thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

suomo: I'm very glad to hear it's finally working.  To make the change permanent, it should be sufficient just to blacklist ndiswrapper and add 'wl' to /etc/modules (which is a list of drivers that the system loads at every boot) by typing:


```
echo blacklist ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot and see if the card is automatically working.  If not, let me know the output after the reboot of:


```
lsmod | grep -e ndis -e wl
lshw -C Network
cat /etc/modules
cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Sorry we didn't just try wl from the beginning.  ndiswrapper can be very fickle sometimes and it's hard to troubleshoot, since by definition it's kind of a hacked-up approach to getting wireless cards working on Linux without native drivers.  Fortunately, ndiswrapper is becoming less and less important since there are now native Linux drivers for almost every kind of chipset, which is a big difference from three or four years ago.  It's beginning to seem like the majority of cases dealt with in this thread, including yours, end up being solved with native drivers instead of ndiswrapper.




> I am going to suggest/request you write a more comprehensive guide as you seem to know what's going on...?


There are lots of times when I don't know what's going on, but I would like to write a broader guide to Ubuntu wireless troubleshooting that would deal with more than just ndiswrapper.  There's already one on the Ubuntu wiki but it's kind of outdated and I think it could be made a bit simpler.  So stay tuned.

----------


## soumo

pytheas22: Worked like a charm!  Once agian, I offer thanks as I know you and many others like you do this for nothing except for helping the community, I guess that's what ubuntu's all about!

I had another thought, it seems like collecting all the usual info could easily be built into a script file, which could then even look for simple errors eg. mislabelled interfaces.  This would save you and others a bunch of time.  A quick search of the repos yields no wifi diagnostic tools.

I will keep an eye out for the guide as well, as that is probably the more effective learning tool.

BTW I'm now going to look through your blog on 'reclaiming' wifi from the corporate world  :Very Happy:   i think I can learn a lot!

Update:  :Sad:  over before I began, either my card doesn't support scanning or the driver doesn't, but I'm a bit too chicken to try changing drivers...
iwpriv



> lo        no private ioctls.
> 
> eth4      no private ioctls.
> 
> eth2      Available private ioctls :
>           set_leddc        (8BE0) : set   1 int   & get   0      
>           set_vlanmode     (8BE1) : set   1 int   & get   0      
>           set_pm           (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0      
> 
> pan0      no private ioctls.

----------


## pytheas22

*soumo*: yes, I wouldn't expect the 'wl' driver to work with the aircrack tools.  Because it's a proprietary driver written by Broadcom, its features aren't implemented according to the standards of Linux wireless drivers.  It will work to connect you, but I doubt you'll get too much more out of it.

The open-source 'b43' driver, which is standards-compliant and works great with aircrack, might also support your card, but I'm not sure.  The last time I checked, b43 was still not working with the cards supporting 11n mode.

And I'll keep your suggestion about writing a diagnostic script in mind.  That could make things easier for everyone, if the users just had to run a script that would tell them what to do, and the people providing support always received standardized diagnostics from the users.

----------


## soumo

No luck with the b43.  It explicitly does not support my card.  Thought I'd give it a go anyhow.  At first my crad was unclaimed, then magically it was.  But my interface never showed up anywhere, so I am guessing it's a bad combo.  I'll poke around for some other combos to see if anything exists.

-Cheers.

----------


## techfanboy81

Thank you for posting this thread.  It really helped me a lot.  I have encountered one problem written in your thread and I'm glad I have solve my problem following your guide.

----------


## fcsabihu

Hello

Thanks for the advices!




> ndiswrapper won't work until you tell the system not to use the module that's trying to claim the card. You can prevent the system from loading modules by adding them to '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.'


In my /etc/modprobe.d/ folder there is only a file called "blacklist.config". Is it the same?

----------


## pytheas22

*fcsabihu*: yes, in Ubuntu 9.04 and later, the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist has been replaced by /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  It still works the same--just add the name of the module you want to blacklist--but they changed the name of the file for some reason.

Thanks for bringing attention to this.  I'll update the tutorial to avoid future confusion.

----------


## fcsabihu

Thank you, my wl card works fine now!

----------


## madhavhmk

Same here......thanks to this brilliant, meticulous composition, wifi is working seamlessly in my system now....!!!! thanks a million again....

A note for Dell inspiron 1525 laptops with broadcom 4312 :
The existing ndswrapper version is 1.52........I uninstalled V1.52 as per the instructions here, downloaded v1.53, installed it, again following commands in the forum, and wifi is back.....

----------


## pytheas22

*fcsabihu and madhavhmk*: thanks for letting me know this helped.  And thanks madhavhmk for the information on Broadcom 4312; that's good to know.

----------


## ufuser1

@ Pytheas

Could you please take a look at my thread. http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/sh....php?t=1247163 I've researched and the only one knowledgeable to help me out is you. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Moh'd32

Peace,
Sorry for this reply, but I can't check this page after each step !! because I use UBUNTU live!!

okay I hope you understand, I have Ubuntu 7 and 9

I have huawei Model:E220 HSDPA USB Modem

On ubuntu 7 I can see the driver on the desktop and can explore it
but ubuntu 9 I can't even see the driver anywhere !!

I checked and installed ndiswrapper  on ubuntu 9, they were three ndis one is called 1.9, common and a graphical one I believe !!

everything seems to be okay

then went to Terminal and typed this:



> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/drivername.inf


I know that drivename.inf is considered my drive name
but it shows me like a menu about something like ndiswrapper -i stands for ...
ndiswrapper -a stands for ... etc

I can't copy it since now I am using Vista

okay then I typed:



> ndiswrapper -l


this is a lower case L I know but it says no ndiswrapper command or something like this

By the Way, when I click on the *System* | *Administration* | *Windows wireless drivers 

I try to find the driver I can't as I told you at the beginning of this thread !!
*
okay once I ran ubuntu 9 it pops up a dialog box about setting up a wireless connection
I followed them but when I click on the icon of the connection ( on the upper right corner) it tries to connect but fails!!

______________

ubuntu 7, the ndiswrapper is version 1.4 and no graphical ndis !!

you know, I have no Linux experience at ALL!! I am just a starter

so I am not good with this terminal stuff

Regards

----------


## pytheas22

*Moh'd32*: I don't think you can use ndiswrapper for your device.  The E220 modem is different than a regular wireless card.  However, I found instructions here that explain how to get the device working in Ubuntu.  Please try following them.

Also, if you're only using the live version of Ubuntu (meaning you're running it from the CD or a USB drive, and each time you reboot you lose all changes), that may not work; you may need to install permanently to disk to get your modem running.

----------


## burtzacarach

```
root@alpine-mobile:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9# make install
make -C driver install
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/zac/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9/driver'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/zac/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9/driver \
		DRIVER_VERSION=1.9
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic'
scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/zac/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9/driver/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
make[2]: *** [_module_/home/zac/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9/driver] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic'
make[1]: *** [default] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zac/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9/driver'
make: *** [install] Error 2
```



```
root@alpine-mobile:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.9# ndiswrapper
The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
```

I didn't do anything wrong, I swear...

----------


## pytheas22

*burtzacarach*: is there a reason you're trying to compile ndiswrapper from source instead of just using the packages?  The easiest way to install it is to type:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

If you need to compile from source, make sure you're download the source code for version 1.55, the most recent version (versions 1.6 through 1.9 are actually older than 1.55).  This version should compile.  If not, let me know.

----------


## Independent Lion

Thanks
May everything beautiful be yours, today, tomorrow and forever ...

----------


## launique1

can some one please help me to correct my wireless connection.  I keep losing it.  My router is compatible with windows and mac and I was told I need a software pack that will make it compatible with the router.  Im new to unbuntu.

----------


## pytheas22

launique1: please open a terminal from the Applications>Accessories menu, run the following commands (one per line) and post the output here:



```
lsusb
lspci -nn
lshw -C Network
uname -rm
sudo iwlist scan
```

This will provide the information necessary to figure out how to make your wireless card work on Ubuntu.

----------


## Dontknowwhat

pytheas22, can you help me as well? My wireless connection is SO slow i can't believe it. It is 10x slower than it should be (40 kb/s and not 400). Oh, and i connect to internet with wicd.

My outputs:

_lsusb_

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


_lspci -nn_

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface [8086:2570] (rev 02)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller [8086:2571] (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24c2] (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:24c4] (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:24c7] (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24cd] (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 82)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24c0] (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller [8086:24cb] (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller [8086:24c3] (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:24c5] (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] [10de:0221] (rev a1)
02:01.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3512] (rev 01)
02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460 [1814:0101]
02:03.0 Multimedia video controller [0400]: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture [109e:036e] (rev 11)
02:03.1 Multimedia controller [0480]: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture [109e:0878] (rev 11)
02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: NEC Corporation uPD72873 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 2-port Host Controller [1033:00e7] (rev 01)
02:0b.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)


_lshw -C Network_


  *-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460
       vendor: RaLink
       physical id: 2
       bus info: pci@0000:02:02.0
       logical name: wmaster0
       version: 00
       serial: 00:0c:76:70:16:52
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2400pci ip=192.168.1.10 latency=32 module=rt2400pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b
  *-network:1
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:0c:76:26:50:ba
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=half latency=32 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 3a:e0:10:41:54:9e
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes


_uname -rm_

2.6.28-15-generic i686


_sudo iwlist scan_

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:50:7F:90:56:70
                    ESSID:"Home"
                    Mode:Master
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=40/100  Signal level:-100 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff
                    IE: Unknown: 0004486F6D65
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0103
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F  00
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:tsf=00000000be4fdbc8
                    Extra: Last beacon: 0ms ago

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.



Please can you help me?

----------


## pytheas22

*Dontknowwhat*: please try running these commands.  This will install the legacy driver for your card, which may work better than the current driver:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400/files/Final%20software%20release/rt2400-legacy-final-cvs/rt2400-cvs-daily.tar.gz/download
tar -xzvf rt2400-cvs-daily.tar.gz
cd rt2400-cvs-2009041204/Module/
make
sudo make install
echo -e 'blacklist rt2500usb\nblacklist rt2500pci\nblacklist rt61pci\nblacklist rt2x00pci\nblacklist rt2400pci\nblacklist rt2x00lib\nblacklist rt2x00usb' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Then reboot and see if things work better.  If not, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e rt2 -e wlan
```

----------


## Dontknowwhat

Now i can't connect to internet at all!

My network controller is shown as ra0 not as wlan0 - wireless device and in wicd no wireless network is detected/to be found.

How do i make my network to be detected and working again?

outputs:

*-network:0 
description: Wireless interface
product: Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460
vendor: RaLink
physical id: 2
bus info: pci@0000:02:02.0
logical name: ra0
version: 00
serial: 00:0c:76:70:16:52
width: 32 bits
clock: 33MHz
capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2400 latency=32 module=rt2400 multicast=yes wireless=RT2400PCI
*-network:1
description: Ethernet interface
product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
physical id: b
bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
logical name: eth0
version: 10
serial: 00:0c:76:26:50:ba
size: 10MB/s
capacity: 100MB/s
width: 32 bits
clock: 33MHz
capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=half ip=192.168.1.1 latency=32 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
*-network DISABLED
description: Ethernet interface
physical id: 1
logical name: pan0
serial: ce:93:14:29:6f:d5
capabilities: ethernet physical
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes

[ 11.722508] rt2400 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[ 11.722516] rt2400 1.2.2 - CVS 2009041204 http://rt2400.sourceforge.net
[ 11.724580] rt2400: ra0 at 0xf7efc000, VA 0xf7c9c000, IRQ 18.



and if i type iwconfig wlan0 it says

wlan0 no such device

----------


## pytheas22

*Dontknowwhat*: sorry you lost the wireless completely, but I think the problem is actually not too serious, and is just the result of the wireless interface name changing from 'wlan0' to 'ra0'.  To fix this, open the Preferences window in wicd, and make sure the wireless interface is set to ra0.  Then try scanning again and connecting.

If that doesn't work, you may need to use Rutilt to connect, which is a connection manager built specifically for the driver you're using.  To install Rutilt, type:


```
sudo apt-get install rutilt
```

Then launch it from the System>Administration menu and try using it to connect.

If none of this works, please post the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
```

and tell me the name of the network you're trying to connect to.

----------


## Dontknowwhat

I had to reinstall the whole ubuntu cause also the ethernet connection (wired) wouldn't work and the story is the same.

Connection is again 10x slower than it shold be.

The bitrate setting works again just for 11M not higher (invalid argument) and i also have to type this at every boot. Moreover, the connection is not stable at all, sometimes it is stable at 200 kb/s, other times at 80.

But i will try to install that rutilt, maybe i can finally connect to this stupid rt2400pci wireless card succesfuly (meaning to get full speeds). I will report how it goes.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dontknowwhat*: installing the new wireless driver shouldn't have broken the ethernet, so I'm not sure what's going on there.  Are you sure you changed the _wireless_ interface name in wicd preferences, and not the wired interface name?  If you changed the name of the wired interface to ra0, that would have made the ethernet stop working.

I really think the new wireless driver will work better for you, but you may need to install Rutilt to use it properly.  Keep in mind that, since you reinstalled Ubuntu, you will need to install the new driver again using the instructions in post #535.

Another option would be to use ndiswrapper, but that really shouldn't be necessary, since you have an rt2400 chipset, which has very good Linux support.  But we can go that route if necessary.

----------


## Dontknowwhat

I'm not really sure about that post 535 because it ruined all my connections the previous time.
oh, and rutilt doesn't help also.

It says the connection is once again 1MBps and if i change the rate manually in terminal to 11, then the connection really is 11 and it also changes in rutilt.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dontknowwhat*: Rutilt won't work with the default drivers in Ubuntu.  You would need to follow the instructions in post #535 to compile the legacy driver in order to use Rutilt.  I really think this is the best way for you to go, and that the problems you experienced before weren't the result of your connection being "ruined" as much as wicd simply needing to be reconfigured to address the change in interface names.

That said, if you want to try using ndiswrapper instead of the legacy driver, first go here and download the 2004_0505_IS_RT2460_WPA_Drv2.1.0.1.zip file to your desktop.  Then run in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
cd ~/Desktop
unzip 2004_0505_IS_RT2460_WPA_Drv2.1.0.1.zip
sudo ndiswrapper -i 2004_0505_IS_RT2460_WPA_Drv2.1.0.1/WinXp/rt2400.INF
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
echo -e 'blacklist rt2500usb\nblacklist rt2500pci\nblacklist rt61pci\nblacklist rt2x00pci\nblacklist rt2400pci\nblacklist rt2x00lib\nblacklist rt2x00usb' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

Then reboot.  This should make your connection work better, and you should be able to connect using NetworkManager or wicd--no need for Rutilt if you're using ndiswrapper.

If the wireless connection doesn't work after a reboot, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## chelseaD

Please not wirless internet on my laptop and I dont' see any wireless please help 

I put 

iwconfig

I got


lo no wireless extensios

eth0 no wireless extensios

pan0 no wireless extensios



Please hot to get back my wireless conections PLEASE HELPME

i rerally need to get back wireless to my laptop please help

----------


## pytheas22

*chelseaD*: please open a terminal from the Applications>Accessories menu, run the following commands and post the output here:


```
uname -rm
lspci -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
```

----------


## chelseaD

Thanks so much for your help I really appreciatte it. Thanks a lot. 
This is what I got. (Please, remember I don't have internet connection on that computer) 

uname -rm

2.6.28-15-generic i686


lspci -nn


00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller [10de:0754] (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:075e] (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus [10de:0752] (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor [10de:0753] (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller [10de:0568] (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:077b] (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:077c] (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:077d] (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:077e] (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE [10de:0759] (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio [10de:0774] (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge [10de:075a] (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) [10de:0ad0] (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge [10de:0569] (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge [10de:077a] (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1300] (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map [1022:1301]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller [1022:1302]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control [1022:1303]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control [1022:1304]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8200M G [10de:0845] (rev a2)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)


lsusb



Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device


lshw -C Network


WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.

  *-network               

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet

       vendor: nVidia Corporation

       physical id: a

       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: a2

       serial: 00:1f:16:77:b2:46

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 66MHz

       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.61 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 module=forcedeth multicast=yes

  *-network UNCLAIMED

       description: Ethernet controller

       product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter

       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:07:00.0

       version: 01

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: bus_master cap_list

       configuration: latency=0

  *-network DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 2

       logical name: pan0

       serial: e6:a2:de:3b:64:c1

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes

----------


## pytheas22

*chelseaD*: thanks for that.  What happens if you type:


```
lsmod | grep ath
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo rmmod ath5k
sudo rmmod ath9k
sudo modprobe ath_pci
iwconfig
sudo rmmod ath_pci
sudo modprobe ath5k
iwconfig
sudo rmmod ath5k
sudo modprobe ath9k
iwconfig
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
```

I know that's a lot of stuff but it will help figure out what's wrong.  Your card should be working out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 9.04, since it's Atheros 242x.

----------


## chelseaD

This is the output:

lsmod | grep ath


(nothing happens no output)


sudo rmmod ath_pci


ERROR: Module ath_pci does not exist in /proc/modules

sudo rmmod ath5k


ERROR: Module ath5k does not exist in /proc/modules


sudo rmmod ath9k

ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules


sudo modprobe ath_pci


(no output nothing happens)

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.



eth0      no wireless extensions.



pan0      no wireless extensions.


sudo rmmod ath_pci

(no output)

sudo modprobe ath5k


( no output)

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.



eth0      no wireless extensions.



pan0      no wireless extensions.

sudo rmmod ath5

(no output)

sudo modprobe ath9k

(not out put)

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.



eth0      no wireless extensions.



pan0      no wireless extensions.


dmesg | grep -e ath -e lan

[    4.097551] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

[    4.097554] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

[20030.229680] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[20030.252645] wlan: 0.9.4

[20030.265208] ath_pci: 0.9.4

[20030.265280] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z012] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[20030.265297] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[20035.380415] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[20142.738412] ath_pci: driver unloaded

[20204.209406] ath5k_pci 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[20204.209424] ath5k_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z012] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[20204.209443] ath5k_pci 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[20204.209563] ath5k_pci 0000:07:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[20204.219614] ath5k phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip

[20204.220991] ath5k_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[20204.221300] ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:07:00.0 failed with error -5

[20334.957632] ath9k: 0.1

----------


## pytheas22

*chelseaD*: I think the problem is related to the issue described in this bug report and has to do with the ath_pci driver trying to initialize your card, but failing, and leaving it in a zombie state that prevents ath5k (which should be able to drive the card) from being able to initialize it.  So the solution is to prevent ath_pci from touching the card, and only let ath5k try to drive it.  (Don't worry if you don't understand what all this means; I just wrote it out for the benefit of anyone who's interested.)

Please try running these commands, which should take ath_pci out of the picture and make sure ath5k is loaded instead:


```
echo blacklist ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then shut off your computer and unplug the power cord for a minute or so (and if this is a laptop, remove the battery as well).  This will ensure that the hardware defaults back to a normal state so that ath5k can wake up the wireless card.

Finally, boot back into Ubuntu and see if things work.  If they still don't, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
lsmod | grep ath
```

----------


## chelseaD

You are so great. Thanks a lot. it works as you said you are a genious. Thanks for your time times sincerely. my best to you great helper yessssssssssssssssss.

----------


## ashrat3000

I've tried so many things to get my linksys WUSB54GC v3 usb adapter to work. Tried and failed so many times.

ndiswrapper -l returns okay.

lshw -C Network returns:


```
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:01:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:11:11:63:56:f9
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k6-NAPI firmware=N/A latency=64 maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: a2:c1:63:29:06:d3
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
```

dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan returns:


```
[   12.538395] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   13.223539] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'MmGetSystemRoutineAddress'
[   13.223838] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'rt2870'
[   13.224447] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver rt2870; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   15.080096] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

Please help me I've spent way to long trying to get this to work.

----------


## pytheas22

*ashrat3000*: what is the output of:


```
lsusb
```

with the wireless card plugged in?

----------


## ashrat3000

Output:


```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1737:0077 Linksys
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2123 Broadcom Corp.
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Its the linksys one. Broadcom is a bluetooth dongle.


.

----------


## pytheas22

*ashrat3000*: please give the instructions here a try.  They should get your device working.  Let me know if you have any trouble (I know those instructions aren't newbie-friendly and I don't know how much Linux experience you have, so if you need more specific directions I can provide them.)

----------


## -Oz-

I cant get my Wifi card to work...please take a look at the outputs of commands and suggest something...

Wifi card "Tp-link Wn721n"

ndiswrapper -l

WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
netathur : driver installed
	device (0CF3:9271) present


lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub



dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan

[   10.633164] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   11.567962] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'RtlIsServicePackVersionInstalled'
[   11.567997] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeInitializeGuardedMutex'
[   11.568059] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeReleaseGuardedMutex'
[   11.568073] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeAcquireGuardedMutex'
[   11.568233] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[   11.568250] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRetreatNetBufferDataStart'
[   11.568267] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAdvanceNetBufferDataStart'
[   11.568284] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[   11.568322] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[   11.568339] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'
[   11.568362] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[   11.568380] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'
[   11.568397] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'
[   11.568415] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
[   11.568433] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[   11.568451] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[   11.568469] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
[   11.568486] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[   11.568503] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[   11.568521] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'
[   11.568538] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'
[   11.568556] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
[   11.568594] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[   11.568621] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'
[   11.568648] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[   11.568666] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[   11.568689] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[   11.568707] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[   11.568741] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[   11.568817] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[   11.568834] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[   11.568852] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
[   11.568870] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[   11.568895] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[   11.568913] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[   11.568930] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
[   11.568948] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'
[   11.568965] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[   11.568977] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
[   11.568990] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
[   11.568995] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netathur'
[   11.569866] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netathur; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   11.569942] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  880.584269] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'RtlIsServicePackVersionInstalled'
[  880.584346] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeInitializeGuardedMutex'
[  880.584379] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeReleaseGuardedMutex'
[  880.584411] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeAcquireGuardedMutex'
[  880.584784] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[  880.584824] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRetreatNetBufferDataStart'
[  880.584863] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAdvanceNetBufferDataStart'
[  880.584902] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[  880.584988] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[  880.585028] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'
[  880.585079] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[  880.585119] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'
[  880.585159] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'
[  880.585200] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
[  880.585240] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[  880.585281] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[  880.585321] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
[  880.585360] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[  880.585400] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[  880.585440] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'
[  880.585479] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'
[  880.585518] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
[  880.585605] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[  880.585667] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'
[  880.585730] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[  880.585771] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[  880.585823] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[  880.585863] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[  880.585941] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[  880.586117] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[  880.586156] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[  880.586197] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
[  880.586237] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[  880.586295] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[  880.586335] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[  880.586374] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
[  880.586414] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'
[  880.586453] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[  880.586483] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
[  880.586512] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
[  880.586521] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netathur'
[  880.604232] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netathur; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

----------


## ashrat3000

Yesss thank you so much.
It works now.

Quick question though, how would I get the drivers to automatically load up when kubuntu boots?

----------


## pytheas22

*-Oz-*: I'm not sure why ndiswrapper won't work for your device, but the only suggestion I can make in that regard is to try a different version of the Windows driver--e.g. try the Windows XP driver instead of Vista.  That may help, but not necessarily.

On the other hand, it looks like there's a new native Linux driver in development that should support your device, called ath_hif_usb.  I'm not sure how well it actually works at this point, but it's probably a better bet than ndiswrapper.  If you want to try testing the new driver, you will need first to go to http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6 and download the file named "compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2." Save it to your desktop. Then run these commands:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential
cd ~/Desktop
tar -xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
cd compat-wireless*
make
sudo make unload
sudo make load
sudo make install
echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot and hopefully the card will work.  If not, post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan
lshw -C Network
modinfo ath9k
```

*ashrat3000*: glad that worked.  To load the module automatically at boot, it should work simply to append it to your /etc/modules list by typing:


```
echo rt3070 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Also keep in mind that whenever you upgrade your kernel via Ubuntu updates, you will need to recompile the driver following those instructions in order to rebuild it against the new kernel.

----------


## ashrat3000

Hmm, it did output rt3070 but when I reboot it doesn't load the drivers up.

----------


## pytheas22

*ashrat3000*: not sure why that's not working, but you could try loading the drivers via a boot script instead.  That may work better.  To do so, type these commands:


```
sudo -s
echo -e "#!/bin/bash\nmodprobe rt3070" > /etc/init.d/modprobe-rt3070.sh
chmod +x /etc/init.d/modprobe-rt3070.sh
update-rc.d modprobe-rt3070.sh defaults
```

Then reboot and see if the drivers are loaded automatically.  If they're still not, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
lsmod | grep rt
```

----------


## sdkms

ok, i have tried EVERYTHING that everyone has said to do, i have uninstalled and installed and i have come to a problem with my wireless card..it says it is there but it still wont connect me to the internet and it acts like it is NOT reading it i installed the "arusb_xp.inf" file...HELP ME i have a 32 bit system and i was looking and i know i have to get the drivers for the 32 bit...anyone know where to go get them and help on installing? thanks for your help!

----------


## pytheas22

sdkms: please post the output of the following commands and I'll try to help:


```
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn
lsusb
sudo iwlist scan
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## mrowl

I been searching your thread for for help but cannot find my situation.for some reason I'm not getting any output when running the basic diagnostics in the terminal. See below.

adr@owlnet:~$ lusb
bash: lusb: command not found
adr@owlnet:~$ lsusb
Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0bda:8192 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
adr@owlnet:~$ ndiswrapper -l
adr@owlnet:~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-rt/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.52
vermagic:       2.6.24-24-rt SMP preempt mod_unload 586 
adr@owlnet:~$ 
 Can you help me?

----------


## pytheas22

mrowl: you may not have all the ndiswrapper packages installed.  Please try running this command to install them.


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

Then reboot and see if "ndiswrapper -l" returns output.  If it still doesn't, please let me know the output of these commands:


```
lsmod | grep ndis
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## mrowl

> mrowl: you may not have all the ndiswrapper packages installed.  Please try running this command to install them.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
> ```
> 
> Then reboot and see if "ndiswrapper -l" returns output.  If it still doesn't, please let me know the output of these commands:
> 
> ...


pytheas22: Yes,thanks for the speedy reply. You are absolutely right! I didn't have a driver installed. I thought I had followed instructions but ... 

I solved my situation with a little piece of software I found in the repositories called ndisgtk - graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers) 
ndisgtk is a GTK+ based frontend for ndiswrapper, allowing an easy way to
install Windows wireless drivers.

Installed and ran it. Hey presto! it told me no driver found. I pointed it at the .inf file I had downloaded from the RealTek site and everything looked OK. It just took a quick remove and re-plug in of my USB stick and we had lift-off.

Thanks again for all the time you take to help us poor rookies.

----------


## pytheas22

mrowl: glad it worked  :Smile:   ndisgtk is a great tool.  I don't mention it in this guide because it's simpler to just give the commands to type, but ndisgtk can come in handy if you want to avoid the command line.

----------


## bkratz

Pytheas22:

 I have been using ndiswrapper (through ndisgtk) since 8.10 and have had no problems using it to set up my DWA-130: until I reached version 9.10.  So far I have reallly been impressed by the new version with only two issues.  The first being that no xorg.conf file was created hence I could not modify it for high resolutions since my sytem was not generating the EIDE, correctly. Anyway I got that fixed.

Secondly, I have been unable to get the wireless to work correctly.  I am able to see all the local networks, including mine but unable to connect.  I did temporarily remove the security and did seem to connect for about two seconds--not long enough to actually verify that I did really before reporting disconnected.  Speaking of which it doesn't seem to try to long to connect before reporting failure (almost immediately ) when I left click on the correct network.  When I have attempted to modify the parameters it appears to try a lot longer before failing.

I notice that ndiswrapper (which claims the network correctly) calls it WLAN1, I don't remember for sure but I think it was named something else before ( not really sure though).  I also noticed that the version number is 1.55 and my other working connections were either 1.53 or 1.54.  Obviously it is a newer version.

Never having had problems in the past except that I never did get wep to work and moved on to WPA2, which is really much better anyway, I am sort of at a loss.  I was wondering if 1.55 has some known issue which prevents me from connecting correctly?  If so is it possible to roll back the driver to a previous version.  I am OK with command line if required, ndisgtk is simply the easy way.

----------


## pytheas22

bkratz: from your description, it sounds like the fault lies with your connection manager rather than the wireless driver (ndiswrapper) itself.  You may have better luck if you installed wicd in place of NetworkManager (Ubuntu's default connection manager, which I presume you're using currently).  To install wicd, just type:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

(You need to have an Internet connection for this to work; if a temporary wired connection for this purpose is not available, let me know and we can work around it.)

Then launch wicd from the Applications>Internet menu.  If at first it doesn't show you any networks, press the "Preferences" button and make sure the wireless interface is set to wlan1, then try scanning again.  Also be sure to click the "Advanced Settings" tab for the network you want to connect to in order to enter your WPA key before connecting (wicd behaves differently than NetworkManager in that it doesn't automatically prompt you for the password; you have to enter it beforehand).

Let me know if wicd helps.  If it doesn't, please let me the output of the following commands so we can try other solutions:


```
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## bkratz

> bkratz: from your description, it sounds like the fault lies with your connection manager rather than the wireless driver (ndiswrapper) itself.  You may have better luck if you installed wicd in place of NetworkManager (Ubuntu's default connection manager, which I presume you're using currently).  To install wicd, just type:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install wicd
> ```
> 
> (You need to have an Internet connection for this to work; if a temporary wired connection for this purpose is not available, let me know and we can work around it.)
> ...




Thanks for the answer I have always wanted to try WICD but I understand that going back to network manager is not very easy; would you rather me give you the above before going to WICD?  In all honesty they look fine but a second opinion is always welcome.


I just found a post that said that network manager could be re-installed from synaptic and would replace WICD, so I think I will go ahead and give it a try.  It said nothing about any difficulties.

----------


## bkratz

> Thanks for the answer I have always wanted to try WICD but I understand that going back to network manager is not very easy; would you rather me give you the above before going to WICD?  In all honesty they look fine but a second opinion is always welcome.
> 
> 
> I just found a post that said that network manager could be re-installed from synaptic and would replace WICD, so I think I will go ahead and give it a try.  It said nothing about any difficulties.







Well I did--- The results follow:

Before WICD




```

brian@brian-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for brian: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:21:7C:D7:EC:31
                    ESSID:"2WIRE715"                     MINE
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)
                    Quality:67/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:24:56:E4:DB:D9
                    ESSID:"2WIRE725"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
                    Quality:6/100  Signal level:-92 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1E:C7:B6:E5:71
                    ESSID:"2WIRE329"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)
                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-96 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1B:2F:66:17:84
                    ESSID:"Kwonhome"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:3/100  Signal level:-94 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1D:5A:CD:C7:79
                    ESSID:"2WIRE901"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)
                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-96 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
```



```


brian@brian-desktop:~$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 6
       bus info: pci@0000:01:06.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 10
       serial: 00:01:80:65:99:31
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI latency=64 maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:18 ioport:d000(size=256) memory:d0020000-d00200ff memory:40000000-4001ffff(prefetchable)
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:1b:11:f3:3b:fb
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netmw245 driverversion=1.55+Marvell,11/27/2006,1.0.4.9 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
brian@brian-desktop:~$
```



```

brian@brian-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
netmw245 : driver installed
    device (07D1:3B11) present
```



After installing WICD

lshw -C network

*only the changes shown*



```
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:1b:11:f3:3b:fb
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+netmw245 driverversion=1.55+Marvell,11/27/2006,1.0.4.9 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

*sudo iwlist scan looks identical* to before, which makes little sense unless it is a remnant ( I did power down after installing WICD).




```

brian@brian-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
netmw245 : driver installed
    device (07D1:3B11) present
```

I am sorry if the posting looks bad--the is the first time I have tried to use code tags--and I don't think I did it right.



I guess I did ok

----------


## pytheas22

*bkratz*: don't worry about wicd competing with NetworkManager.  The only issue is that you can't have them installed at the same time because they conflict.  However, if wicd ends up not working and you need to reinstall NetworkManager, just type:


```
sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
```

or search for the network-manager-gnome package in Synaptic.  So going back to NM is not difficult.

For the time being, however, I still think wicd should work.  In your "lshw -C Network" output after installing wicd, I notice that wlan1 is listed as "DISABLED."  If you type:


```
sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
```

does this change that?  If so, try scanning in wicd again and using it to connect, after typing the command above.

Also, another potential reason for the DISABLED message is that your wireless card got switched off.  Do you have a button or hotkey (like Fn+F2) that you can use to toggle it on and off?

----------


## bkratz

> *bkratz*: don't worry about wicd competing with NetworkManager.  The only issue is that you can't have them installed at the same time because they conflict.  However, if wicd ends up not working and you need to reinstall NetworkManager, just type:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
> ```
> 
> or search for the network-manager-gnome package in Synaptic.  So going back to NM is not difficult.
> 
> ...




Well--things got worse!  This morning when I brought up the system WICD required me to put in my password (unusual didn't do that the time I restarted last night) then proceeded to roll over and die.  No icon showed in the taskbar and the wired connection is disabled, so I have nothing.  This is a usb dongle and there is no switch, actual it didn't flash at all when plugged in like it didn't even look for it. It was obvious with network manager that it was doing something before (flashing like a memory key).  Obviously I am on a different system.

Actually last night I had done the up/down commands and saw no effect (still showing as disabled).  This morning I tried that with eth0 with no effect either. Going to the internet menu WICD doesn't even come up on the screen. Is it possible to use the live CD (actually on a usb key) to download Network manager again and either put it in the right place or on a key and install when rebooted?  I don't think I liked WICD very much!

At this point re-installation would not be a big deal since the only thing I would have to fix is my video work, but that wouldn't take long--it you think that is the best way to go.

----------


## pytheas22

*bkratz*: I'm really sorry wicd has caused you so many problems.  It's always worked well for me, but maybe it's buggy in Karmic for some reason.  I've only been using Karmic for a few days so I don't have much experience yet.

The easiest way to reinstall NetworkManager is via Synaptic if you can get an Internet connection.  If you can't, you should still be able to go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download the packages for network-manager and network-manager-gnome, then transfer them to your computer via a USB stick and double-click to install.  You will want to install network-manager before network-manager-gnome.  You will also want to remove wicd via Synaptic before installing NM.

Of course, a clean reinstall never hurts anything; that's what I'd do if it won't take too long.

Either way, let me know what you do and if you run into any more problems.

----------


## bkratz

> *bkratz*: I'm really sorry wicd has caused you so many problems.  It's always worked well for me, but maybe it's buggy in Karmic for some reason.  I've only been using Karmic for a few days so I don't have much experience yet.
> 
> The easiest way to reinstall NetworkManager is via Synaptic if you can get an Internet connection.  If you can't, you should still be able to go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download the packages for network-manager and network-manager-gnome, then transfer them to your computer via a USB stick and double-click to install.  You will want to install network-manager before network-manager-gnome.  You will also want to remove wicd via Synaptic before installing NM.
> 
> Of course, a clean reinstall never hurts anything; that's what I'd do if it won't take too long.
> 
> Either way, let me know what you do and if you run into any more problems.


Re-installation went suprisingly quick (maybe 20 minutes), it must have known it was already ext4 and did not have to format.  I still have to install my bookmarks in firefox and install Chromium and a couple of games and take care of the video issues, before getting back to the wireless. 

Thanks for helping me so far, it's much better when you don't feel all alone.  I'm back on that system now!

----------


## steevelewis

Hi Pytheas.
Myself Steeve from United States, I would like to give my special thanks to  
you for providing such a valuable tutorial and information regarding Network trouble-shooting. It covers some awekward topic that can rarely covered in books.
Thanks for your post and stay connect.

----------


## pytheas22

Steeve: thanks for the feedback; glad to hear it helped.

----------


## bkratz

Hi Pytheas22,

DWA-130 Dlink-

Just an update,  I got restless again and attempted connection in 9.10. Dmesg shows the "invalid cmd 12" a lot.  There is a bug reported   
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/459716
 and I have added my name to the listing. This is in WPA connections. It is confirmed so we shall see.

----------


## pytheas22

*bkratz*: sorry to hear the problem persists, but it's good that you've found a bug report.  It's interesting that someone says it works in Sabayon; if I had time, I'd be interested to know what version of ndiswrapper Sabayon uses, and see if compiling that version on Ubuntu rather than using the build in the repositories makes a difference.

You could also try different versions of the Windows driver; sometimes that helps, or see if connecting manually from the command line makes a difference (it's relatively easy to do that with WEP, and also possible but more complicated with WPA; if you want to set your router to WEP and give it a try, I'm happy to help).

----------


## ktz84

Hi,

Decided to give a linus a go but haven't got very far. I can't get my wireless card installed. 

It's a Belkin F6D4050 v2

ndiswrapper -l - output
rt2870 : driver installed

The drivers came off the Belkin cd and they work fine in Windows XP (32 bit).



lshw -C Network - output

  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:50:8d:62:ee:07
       size: 1GB/s
       capacity: 1GB/slshw -C Network
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:50:8d:62:ee:07
       size: 1GB/s
       capacity: 1GB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=via-velocity driverversion=1.14 duplex=full latency=32 link=no maxlatency=8 mingnt=3 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=1GB/s
       resources: irq:18 ioport:b000(size=256) memory:e8000000-e80000ff

       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=via-velocity driverversion=1.14 duplex=full latency=32 link=no maxlatency=8 mingnt=3 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=1GB/s
       resources: irq:18 ioport:b000(size=256) memory:e8000000-e80000ff


As you can see it doesn't recognise my dongle at all. So what now? All help appreciated.

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: please post the output of these commands with the wireless card plugged in:


```
cat /etc/issue
uname -rm
lsusb
```

----------


## ktz84

> *ktz84*: please post the output of these commands with the wireless card plugged in:
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/issue
> uname -rm
> lsusb
> ```


Thanks pytheas22 or looking at this for me. The output below is:


cat /etc/issue (output)



```
Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
```


lsusb (output)



```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13fe:1a00 Kingston Technology Company Inc. 512MB/1GB Flash Drive
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:935b Belkin Components 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

uname -rm (output)



```
2.6.31-14-generic i686
```

----------


## elhorla

pytheas22 first I want to congrat you for this TB guide, learn a couple of things from it.

Now here is my issue, hope you can help me out.

ndiswrapper 1.9 is installed but when I try to mount the module I keep getting this.

$sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

Obviously I can't get ndiswrapper running, hope u can help me out.

FYI

ndiswrapper -l    tells me my driver is looking ok.
Running on kernel 2.6.31


Thanks

----------


## ktz84

Now using a SpeedTouch 121g instead and this setup without any problems at all. Not using the normal SpeedTouch supplied drivers as I was using it with my Windows 7 pc for which there were no official drivers supplied for it (well Vista actually). So I have installed the unofficial Vista 32 bit drivers and they seem to work fine. I note that the official 2000/XP drivers seem to cause problems for others, if my quick search is any indication. Will be interesting to see if these drivers provide a stable connection and no system hangs. Let's hope so.

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: sorry for not responding sooner, but glad to hear you've got it working now.  Let me know if you have any more issues.

*elhorla*: that's strange that it thinks you have no ndiswrapper module on your system.  What is the output of:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
sudo updatedb
locate ndiswrapper
```

If necessary, you can install ndiswrapper from source, but it really should be there already.

----------


## dank_hippy

> ndiswrapper 1.9 is installed but when I try to mount the module I keep getting this.
> 
> $sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.


i'm having the exact same problem. ndiswrapper is installed. it recognizes my drivers. even with ndisgtk the driver pops up and says it sees my device... but yet still.. i cannot use my wireless.

----------


## ktz84

No worries phytheas22 but I will take you up on the offer. Connection was solid and no system hangs. Actually all running very, very well. Was getting 90% most of the time. Anyway turned the computer of last night and now this morning I can't get it to connect at all.

It keeps asking me for my WPA2 key which I input correctly. Checked it numerous times however it keeps coming back asking me to input it. I check the error log in the router and I can't see any attempts to connect.

It will connect unencrypted fine, or at least I can to next doors and that was by accident when I chose the wrong router to connect to.

Any ideas where to go from here.

Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: you might have better luck if you used wicd to connect.  To install wicd, type:


```
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  It may do better with WPA connections (if not and you want NetworkManager back, just type "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome").

If this doesn't help, let me know.
*
dank_hippy*: please post the output of:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
sudo updatedb
locate ndiswrapper
```

----------


## ktz84

OK,

wicd seems to throw up it's own problems.

If I don't specify a static ip address then it basically hangs trying to obtain and ip address. The log shows this:



```
2009/11/20 20:18:36 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:18:37 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:18:37 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:38 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:18:39 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:18:39 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:40 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:18:41 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:18:41 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:42 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: Running DHCP
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: /sbin/dhclient wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: All rights reserved.
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: 
2009/11/20 20:18:43 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:44 :: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:12:bf:37:ed:e2
2009/11/20 20:18:44 :: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:12:bf:37:ed:e2
2009/11/20 20:18:44 :: Sending on   Socket/fallback
2009/11/20 20:18:45 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:47 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:48 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
2009/11/20 20:18:49 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:51 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:53 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
2009/11/20 20:18:53 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:56 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:18:58 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:00 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
2009/11/20 20:19:00 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:02 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:04 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:06 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:08 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:10 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:12 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
2009/11/20 20:19:12 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:15 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:17 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:19 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:21 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:22 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
2009/11/20 20:19:23 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:25 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:27 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:29 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:31 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:33 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:35 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:38 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:40 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:42 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:43 :: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
2009/11/20 20:19:44 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:46 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:48 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:49 :: No DHCPOFFERS received.
2009/11/20 20:19:49 :: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
2009/11/20 20:19:50 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:52 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:55 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:57 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:19:58 :: DHCP connection failed
2009/11/20 20:19:58 :: exiting connection thread
2009/11/20 20:19:58 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed
2009/11/20 20:19:58 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:19:58 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:00 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:00 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:02 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:02 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:04 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:04 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:06 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:06 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:08 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:08 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:10 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:10 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:13 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:13 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:15 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:15 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:17 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:17 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:19 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:19 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:21 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:21 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:23 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:20:23 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:20:25 :: ifconfig eth0
```

When I set up a static IP address then the log looks like this:



```
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Connecting to wireless network PlusnetWireless
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: /sbin/dhclient -r eth0
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev eth0
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig eth0 down
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig eth0 up
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Putting interface down
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 down
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Releasing DHCP leases...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: /sbin/dhclient -r wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Setting false IP...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Flushing the routing table...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Putting interface up...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 up
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: enctype is wpa
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Generating psk...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'PlusnetWireless', 'my security code']
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: Attempting to authenticate...
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/002417332ec1', '-D', 'wext']
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', 'PlusnetWireless']
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:24:17:33:2E:C1
2009/11/20 20:22:48 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED
2009/11/20 20:22:49 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:22:50 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:50 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:22:51 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:22:52 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:52 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:22:53 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:22:54 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:54 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:22:55 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:22:56 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:56 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:22:57 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:22:58 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:22:58 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:22:59 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:00 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:00 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:01 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:02 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:02 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:03 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:04 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:04 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:05 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:06 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:06 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:07 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:08 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:08 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:09 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:10 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:10 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:11 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:12 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:12 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:13 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:14 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:15 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:15 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:16 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:17 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:17 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING
2009/11/20 20:23:18 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:19 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:19 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:20 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:21 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:21 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:22 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: Setting static IP : 192.168.1.66
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.66 netmask 255.255.255.0 
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: Setting default gateway : 192.168.1.254
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: route add default gw 192.168.1.254 dev wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: Setting DNS : 212.159.6.9
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: Setting DNS : 212.159.6.10
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: Verifying AP association
2009/11/20 20:23:23 :: ping -q -w 3 -c 1 192.168.1.254
2009/11/20 20:23:25 :: iwconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: Connection Failed: Failed to ping the access point!
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: /sbin/ip route flush dev wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: exiting connection thread
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: Sending connection attempt result association_failed
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: ifconfig eth0
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: ifconfig wlan0
2009/11/20 20:23:27 :: iwconfig wlan0
```

I note that it says:

failed to ping: 192.168.1.254

however this is definitely the router gateway as confirmed by my windows 7 ipconfig output:

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : lan
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dda6:5019:45f:3622%22
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

Appreciate your thoughts on what I should try next.

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: sorry for not replying faster.  I'm wondering which driver you're actually using right now.  There should be a native driver for your card built into Ubuntu, and it's possible that that's claiming your card now instead of ndiswrapper, or vice-versa, and that this is the reverse of the situation from a few days ago where things were working.

If you could please post the output of these commands, it would be helpful:


```
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
lsmod | grep rt
dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
```

You could also try switching between ndiswrapper and the native driver to see if that allows you to connect.  To switch to the native driver, you would type:



```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod rt2870sta
sudo modprobe rt2870sta
```

And to go from the native driver to ndiswrapper:


```
sudo rmmod rt2870sta
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

----------


## ktz84

*pytheas22

*I believe you are right about the Belkin and indeed I had read the RT2870 thread however it just doesn't show any lights whether I use ndiswrapper or not.

In any case I think I am sorted now as the speedtouch dongle is now working, including reboots. I am no longer using any ndiswrapper drivers therefore the speedtouch must be being supported natively though I can't see anything out there that says it is.

In any case if I do ndiswrapper -l - there is no output so I guess that no drivers are installed so it must be getting them from the system.

I believe it worked initially and then failed was because initially I plugged the speedtouch in before putting in the ndiswrapper drivers. It was only when I rebooted that the ndisrwapper took over and that's why I was unable to connect as I had previously done so.

If it fails I will certainly head back to your last post and provide the info.

As a matter of interest my lsusb output is:

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 06b9:0121 Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch 121g Wireless Dongle

Thanks again for you time. It was very much appreciated.

----------


## ezamit

I have tried various things but haven't been successful with making wireless work on my laptop.. I am posting the output of lshw -c network

  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: wifi0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:21:63:e6:a3:f4
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b
       resources: irq:17 memory:d4600000-d460ffff

The network manager shows me two unknown interfaces
unknown interface(wifi0)
unknown interface(ath0)

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## pytheas22

*ezamit*: if you have a switch for turning the wireless card on (either a physical switch or a software software, like Fn+F2), make sure that's on.  This is probably the problem.

If that doesn't help, please post the output of these commands (in this order):


```
dmesg | grep -e ath -e wlan -ie radio
lspci -v
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode 11g
iwconfig
```

----------


## ezamit

Thanks a lot for the quick response Pytheas. I kept trying and it finally worked. I had installed wicd to troubleshoot and for some reason it was causing the issue. 

I reinstalled network manager using Synaptic and i was able to see the wireless networks. i am not sure why wicd wasn't working but i am just happy thatit is finally working. Atheros is a nightmare chipset..

Thx again for your response..

 :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:

----------


## vancousa

Hello I am new to Ubuntu and just loaded it but my wireless network is not working.  I did lshw -c network and my card comes back as disabled.  CAn anyone help??

----------


## pytheas22

*vancousa*: please make sure your wireless card is turned on; having it turned off is the most frequent cause of the 'disabled' message.  If that doesn't solve the problem, please post the output of these commands:


```
lspci -nn
lshw -C Network
lsusb
dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
uname -rm
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## kinley3

pytheas22:

I'm having the same problem as the person you were asking to paste the output of those several commands...everything came back normal until i got to the last one...




> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.


I'm beginning to feel frustrated :/

----------


## dunkelgrun

We are using the D-Link DWA130 USB dongle to connect to a router.  It was working fine in Jaunty (9.04) but with the switch to Karmic (9.10) the connection became a problem.  It seems the system is not starting the the wireless connector (no lights).   We have been able to connect, sometimes automatically, and sometimes by tweaking & then untweaking the connection data and doing a cold start.  

Here is the 'settings.conf" file: 


```
# This file is installed into /etc/NetworkManager, and is loaded by 
# NetworkManager by default.  To override, specify: '--config file' 
# during NM startup.  This can be done by appending to DAEMON_OPTS in 
# the file:
#
# /etc/default/NetworkManager
#

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile

[ifupdown]
managed=false
```

and the 'interfaces' file:  


```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
```

Attached is the output of the 'standard' question commands.  

Is there some code I can add to make sure the unit is started.

----------


## aquarianwolf

> pytheas22:
> 
> I'm having the same problem as the person you were asking to paste the output of those several commands...everything came back normal until i got to the last one...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel frustrated :/


I'm getting the same response when I use terminal to find out what's going on. 

I have installed Ndiswrapper & Utils but still it will not recognise my Belkin F5D8053 wireless dongle.

It recognises the D link DWL-G122 no problem, just means I have to keep switching between dongles when I have to use Vista which is a bit irritating.

----------


## kinley3

I'm gonna have to do a fresh install and try some new stuff. I feel like I've cancelled everything out with all the crap I've been trying to get this card to work.

----------


## vancousa

> *vancousa*: please make sure your wireless card is turned on; having it turned off is the most frequent cause of the 'disabled' message.  If that doesn't solve the problem, please post the output of these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nn
> lshw -C Network
> lsusb
> dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
> uname -rm
> ...


I can't turn of my PCI Wireless card but below is the information from the commands you had asked.  

lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8361 [KLE133] Host Bridge [1106:3112]
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8361 [KLE133] AGP Bridge [1106:b112]
00:07.0 ISA bridge [0601]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] [1106:0686] (rev 40)
00:07.1 IDE interface [0101]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE [1106:0571] (rev 06)
00:07.2 USB Controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller [1106:3038] (rev 1a)
00:07.3 USB Controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller [1106:3038] (rev 1a)
00:07.4 Bridge [0680]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] [1106:3057] (rev 40)
00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller [1106:3058] (rev 50)
00:0a.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
00:0f.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 [1317:0985] (rev 11)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 [1023:8500]

lshw -C Network

  *-network:0             
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       version: 03
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=32
       resources: irq:10 memory:d8000000-d8001fff
  *-network:1
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100
       vendor: ADMtek
       physical id: f
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:10:dc:34:91:46
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tulip driverversion=1.1.15 latency=32 maxlatency=128 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 ioport:ec00(size=256) memory:d8002000-d80023ff memory:20100000-2011ffff(prefetchable)
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:0f:66:e6:6a:d3
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
[    9.791412] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found (core revision 5)


uname -rm
2.6.31-14-generic i686

sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

I am using Ubuntu 9.10 just for your information.

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## vancousa

> *vancousa*: please make sure your wireless card is turned on; having it turned off is the most frequent cause of the 'disabled' message.  If that doesn't solve the problem, please post the output of these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nn
> lshw -C Network
> lsusb
> dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
> uname -rm
> ...



I answered your request in another post on this thread with the answers to the commands above.

----------


## sharobim

I am not even green yet to Ubuntu used version 9.4 for a few weeks and now moved to a new install 9.10 the wireless B43 was OK in previous version now I am enable to have a wireless conection.
Could you please help ... Thanks

mike@mike-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
bcmwl5 : driver installed
    device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
bcmwl5 : driver installed
    device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lshw -C Network 
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[    9.739586] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   10.304896] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   10.305188] ndiswrapper 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[   10.313565] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[   10.676844] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   10.676888] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   10.676969] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   20.142830] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   36.896246] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   37.404931] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   47.484029] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
[sudo] password for mike: 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist wl
blacklist bcm43xx
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff

mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep wlan
[   10.676844] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   10.676888] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   20.142830] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   37.404931] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   47.484029] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo dhclient wlan0
[sudo] password for mike: 
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
 * Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only
   ...done.
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod wl

ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe wl
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
FATAL: Module wl not found.
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 

Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

Sorry all for the slow replies; I have been traveling.

*kinley3*: please post the output of all of the following commands, even if the output looks normal:


```
lspci -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
uname -rm
sudo iwlist scan
```

Your hardware and/or problem might not be the same as those of the other users, so I'd need to see all of the output to get a better idea of what could be wrong.

*vancousa*: I'm still not positive what's wrong in your case; I have the exact same wireless card and it works fine out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 9.10.  But I think it might have to do with the wireless card being "down" in ifconfig.  To correct that, please run these commands and let me know the output (some commands may have no output):


```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo modprobe b43
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
```

If the second-to-last command (the "iwlist" one) returns a list of networks, try connecting now.

*dunkelgrun*: from the output in the file you attached, it looks like the interface stops working whenever it's put down.  If you type:


```
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

are you then able to connect normally?  Also, I suspect that you'd have better luck if you used wicd to connect instead of NetworkManager; to install wicd, type:


```
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.

*aquarianwolf*: I would need to see the output from you of:


```
lsusb
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e adio -e ndis
uname -rm
sudo iwlist scan
```

in order to know exactly what hardware you have and what might be going wrong.

*sharobim*: I don't actually see anything in the output you posted that indicates a problem.  Are you unable to see wireless networks at all?  Or do you simply fail to connect to them?  What is the output of:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

Things might also work if you switched to the native Linux driver instead of ndiswrapper.  To give that a try, type:

sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo modprobe b43

Then try connecting.  If it works now, let me know and we can get rid of ndiswrapper permanently.  If it doesn't work, just reboot your computer and you will be back in your current situation.

Finally, you may have better luck connecting using wicd instead of NetworkManager.  For instructions on installing wicd, see my advice to dunkelgrun above.

----------


## vancousa

pytheas22:

I have included the responses from the commands below.  I can't thank you enough for your help I am feed up with Windows.

sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules

sudo modprobe b43
No information returned

sudo ifconfig 
wlan0 up

wlan0 up
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory


sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down




dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan[/code]

[    2.409829] b43-pci-bridge 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[    9.690891] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found (core revision 5)
[   26.792237] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[   26.816305] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw
[   26.852565] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[   26.852581] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[   26.852589] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[   27.391995] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[   27.421444] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw
[   27.462584] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[   27.462689] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[   27.462781] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[  231.733422] b43-phy1: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found (core revision 5)
[  231.918877] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[  231.966936] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw
[  232.015223] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[  232.015239] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[  232.015248] b43-phy1 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[  232.030372] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[  232.072658] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw
[  232.155874] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[  232.155893] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[  232.155902] b43-phy1 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[  309.033997] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[  309.057842] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw
[  309.100392] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[  309.100409] b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[  309.100418] b43-phy1 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.


If the second-to-last command (the "iwlist" one) returns a list of networks, try connecting now.

----------


## sharobim

Thank you so much for your prompt and lovely spirit to help. As you will notice I can see many network but unable to log to mine "Mike's" 
Here are the results.
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller [8086:3340] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller [8086:3341] (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24c2] (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:24c4] (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:24c7] (rev 01)
00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24cd] (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev 81)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24cc] (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller [8086:24ca] (rev 01)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:24c5] (rev 01)
00:1f.6 Modem [0703]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller [8086:24c6] (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] [1002:4c66] (rev 02)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:165d] (rev 01)
02:01.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller [1217:7113] (rev 20)
02:01.1 CardBus bridge [0607]: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller [1217:7113] (rev 20)
02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Passport External HDD
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie radio
[   10.476887] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   10.476932] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   19.438662] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   35.748280] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   46.736035] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.31-15-generic i686
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for mike: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:E5:85:7F:21
                    ESSID:"Hayastan"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:34/100  Signal level:-74 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:24:56:2E:EF:B9
                    ESSID:"Mike's"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-28 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:40:F4:F9:FA:47
                    ESSID:"DLLOWIFI"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:12/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:13:46:F3:42:A8
                    ESSID:"Opah"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:3/100  Signal level:-94 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1C:10:22:FB:FF
                    ESSID:"benoit"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:50/100  Signal level:-64 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
Thanks again

----------


## pytheas22

*vancousa*: from your dmesg output, it looks like you just need to install the firmware for your wireless card.  To do that, type these commands while plugged into the Internet:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```

While the package is being installed, you will be prompted to download firmware automatically.  Say yes.  Then reboot and your wireless card should work.  If not, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
```

(FYI, you can also install the firmware using the graphical utility at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, in case you prefer not to use the command line.)

*sharobim*: according to the b43 project page, your wireless card should be supported by the native Linux driver, so there should be no need to use ndiswrapper; also, the native driver may work better.  So please run the following command to give the b43 driver a try:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```

(When prompted to download firmware, say yes, then continue with:


```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod b44
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe b43
```

Now try connecting and hopefully it will work.  If not, please post the output of all the commands above, as well as:


```
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
```

----------


## sharobim

I feel so  bad to bother you but I am sure you will forgive me for been so ignorant 

Yesterday, I moved to "Wicd" and got some strange results..!
1) If I have the wired connection running and try the wireless it work like a charm.
2) If I try the wireless with the Ethernet removed it can take up to 1/2 an hour to connect after many retries saying validating then complaining about "unable to get IP address"

Today after following you recommendation I can no longer connect to the wireless even after 1 hour? not even after an ethernet connection was established.
Sorry

mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
[sudo] password for mike: 
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5) karmic/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5) karmic/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release.gpg                            
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Translation-en_US                 
Hit http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release.gpg                  
Ign http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner Translation-en_US    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release.gpg           
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Translation-en_US 
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Translation-en_US   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Translation-en_US 
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release                      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release                     
Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release [44.1kB]             
Hit http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner Packages                       
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Sources
Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages [88.5kB]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Packages [14B]
Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Sources [28.5kB]
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Sources [14B]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Packages [54.1kB]
Get:8 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Sources [12.2kB]
Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Packages [1,616B]
Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources [1,223B]
Fetched 230kB in 3s (74.4kB/s)                     
Reading package lists... Done
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic kdegames-mahjongg-data
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod b44
ERROR: Module b44 does not exist in /proc/modules
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe b43
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
[    8.512862] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[    8.512906] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   13.307470] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   21.260271] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   31.392030] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   34.655562] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   36.304268] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   46.960031] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  139.543024] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  140.152334] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  150.816045] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  254.545253] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  255.148320] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  265.504035] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  369.615608] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  370.216326] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  380.432037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  569.598191] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  570.200327] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  580.600043] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  774.580850] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  775.192397] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  785.600041] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  979.541720] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  980.152347] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  990.848042] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 1233.251456] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1233.869197] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 1244.788034] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 1421.303853] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1421.920377] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 1432.672045] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 1801.536456] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[ 1819.929826] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[ 1820.028365] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
[ 1820.347136] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[ 1820.347195] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[ 1820.347245] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
[ 1821.524069] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[ 1821.630350] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw
[ 1821.645936] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw
[ 1821.650900] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw
[ 1821.776064] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
[ 1821.817736] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1824.684082] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
[ 1824.725413] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1824.988086] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
[ 1825.024777] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1826.680331] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[ 1826.681989] wlan0: direct probe responded
[ 1826.681999] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[ 1826.683745] wlan0: authenticated
[ 1826.683780] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[ 1826.685679] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[ 1826.685689] wlan0: associated
[ 1826.687268] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 1837.508041] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$

----------


## vancousa

When you refer to firmware I know that as code that is loaded onto the PCI Card.  Do you mean the PCI Windows Drivers?




> *vancousa*: from your dmesg output, it looks like you just need to install the firmware for your wireless card.  To do that, type these commands while plugged into the Internet:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
> ```
> 
> While the package is being installed, you will be prompted to download firmware automatically.  Say yes.  Then reboot and your wireless card should work.  If not, please post the output of:
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: the behavior you describe sounds strange.  Are you sure your wireless is really connecting when the ethernet is plugged in, and it's not just that the ethernet is already connected?

In any case, if things are working worse now than they were originally, you can get back to the original situation (where wicd would connect you quickly when the ethernet cable was also plugged in) by blacklisting the b43 and ssb drivers with the commands:


```
echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
echo ssb | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

This will cause the system to switch back to ndiswrapper, which is what you were using before.

As for figuring out why the wireless seems to work fine when ethernet is plugged in, it would be helpful if you connected under those conditions, then posted the output of:


```
ifconfig
iwconfig
grep -e ndis -e wlan /var/log/syslog
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

*vancousa*: the firmware I'm referring to is proprietary firmware that the open-source b43 driver requires to work properly, which is different from the firmware on the device itself and also different from the Windows drivers (it's actually extracted from the Windows drivers, but you need only certain bits of the drivers, not the whole thing).  Ubuntu doesn't come with the firmware installed by default because of legal issues (the company that owns the firmware has not granted Ubuntu the right to redistribute it), but you can install it using the commands from my last post.  After that, your card should work.

----------


## vancousa

I ran the commands from last post and recived the following messages.  I will not that he last message states to enter a cd which I did but it would noy\t continue.  It is like the application/script is not recognizing the CD.  Now I will mention that the cd is not named Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5) but is named Ubuntu 9.10 i386. I also need to mention that I downloaded the ISO image and created an ISO cd.  I do not know if that is why the script/app will not recognize that I have the correct cd.  This ISO was created in a windows XP OS and not under Ubuntu 9.10 so I do not know if that is a factor and is stopping me from completing the last command sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter.

Again I can't thank you enough for your help.

Below are the results of the two commands from your prvious post.

ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update

Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5) karmic/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5) karmic/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release.gpg                     
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release.gpg                          
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release.gpg
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Packages
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse Sources
Reading package lists... Done

ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-headers-2.6.31-14 linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  b43-fwcutter
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/18.1kB of archives.
After this operation, 115kB of additional disk space will be used.
Media change: please insert the disc labeled
 'Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)'
in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter

Media change: please insert the disc labeled
 'Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)'
in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter

----------


## sharobim

Thanks,I reverted back to yesterday's configuration and got back a wireless connection OK 
To answer your query, yes if I connect right after having an Ethernet connection it work - in this case it took quite some time without Ethernet cable - but I got a wireless connect after many automatic retries (22 minutes).

I feel sorry to give you trouble again - Thanks 


mike@mike-laptop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:42:71:1a  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:11 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:480 (480.0 B)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27  
          inet addr:192.168.2.12  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:3945 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1834 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:664615 (664.6 KB)  TX bytes:229102 (229.1 KB)
          Interrupt:5 Memory:fafee000-faff0000 

mike@mike-laptop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Mike's"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:24:56:2E:EF:B9   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:96/100  Signal level:-34 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

mike@mike-laptop:~$ 



Missing some data from x window here....


ort 67 interval 9
Nov 28 08:15:12 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Nov 28 08:15:22 mike-laptop kernel: [   59.510078] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:15:24 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
Nov 28 08:15:28 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:15:28 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:15:28 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:15:29 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:15:29 mike-laptop kernel: [   66.675568] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:15:29 mike-laptop kernel: [   66.974340] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:15:29 mike-laptop kernel: [   67.456252] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:15:31 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:15:40 mike-laptop kernel: [   77.916037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:15:43 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:15:43 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:15:43 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:15:43 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:15:48 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:15:48 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:15:48 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:15:48 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:15:52 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:16:04 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
Nov 28 08:16:04 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2214]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:16:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:16:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:16:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:16:05 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:16:05 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:16:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:16:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Nov 28 08:16:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Nov 28 08:16:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:17:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:17:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Nov 28 08:17:02 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Nov 28 08:17:02 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:17:02 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:17:20 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:17:31 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:17:31 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:17:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:17:32 mike-laptop kernel: [  189.570854] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:17:32 mike-laptop kernel: [  189.765722] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:17:32 mike-laptop kernel: [  190.244387] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:17:34 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:17:43 mike-laptop kernel: [  200.800039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:18:08 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:18:08 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:18:12 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:18:20 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:18:28 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:18:36 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Nov 28 08:18:48 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Nov 28 08:18:52 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:18:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:19:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:19:05 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
Nov 28 08:19:10 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 28 08:19:13 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:19:13 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:19:13 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:19:13 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:19:18 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:19:18 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:19:18 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:19:18 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:19:22 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:19:24 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 28 08:19:35 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:19:42 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2609]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:19:57 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:19:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:19:58 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:19:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  335.632596] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:19:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  335.784324] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:19:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  336.236354] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:20:00 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:20:09 mike-laptop kernel: [  346.616044] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:20:34 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:20:34 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:20:38 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:20:44 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:20:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:21:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
Nov 28 08:21:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:21:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:21:35 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Nov 28 08:21:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:21:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:21:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:21:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:21:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:21:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:21:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:21:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:21:48 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2825]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:21:52 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:21:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:21:53 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:21:53 mike-laptop kernel: [  450.568591] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:21:53 mike-laptop kernel: [  450.720350] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:21:53 mike-laptop kernel: [  451.176335] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:21:54 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:22:03 mike-laptop kernel: [  461.236037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:22:29 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:22:29 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:22:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:22:37 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:22:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 28 08:22:59 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Nov 28 08:23:15 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Nov 28 08:23:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
Nov 28 08:23:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:23:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:23:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:23:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:23:35 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:23:35 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:23:35 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:23:35 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:23:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2991]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:23:47 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:23:48 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:23:48 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:23:48 mike-laptop kernel: [  565.587484] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:23:48 mike-laptop kernel: [  565.739079] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:23:48 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.188325] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:23:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:23:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
Nov 28 08:23:55 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:23:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  576.432037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:24:01 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:24:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:24:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 28 08:24:24 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:24:24 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:24:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:24:31 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 28 08:24:34 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Nov 28 08:24:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:24:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:24:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:24:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:24:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:24:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:24:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
Nov 28 08:24:55 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:24:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:24:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:24:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:24:59 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:25:12 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 28 08:25:23 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3155]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:25:32 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:25:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:25:33 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:25:33 mike-laptop kernel: [  670.561984] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:25:33 mike-laptop kernel: [  670.713801] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:25:33 mike-laptop kernel: [  671.164326] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:25:35 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:25:44 mike-laptop kernel: [  682.040039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:26:09 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:26:09 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:26:11 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:26:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:26:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 28 08:26:40 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:26:48 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:26:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 28 08:27:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 28 08:27:12 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:27:12 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:27:12 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:27:12 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:27:17 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:27:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:27:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:27:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:27:21 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:27:38 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:27:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 28 08:27:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 28 08:28:10 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Nov 28 08:28:23 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3352]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:28:57 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:28:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 28 08:28:58 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 28 08:28:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  875.595572] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Nov 28 08:28:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  875.747135] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 28 08:28:58 mike-laptop kernel: [  876.200339] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Nov 28 08:29:00 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for fe80::20e:9bff:fed5:8527 on wlan0.*.
Nov 28 08:29:09 mike-laptop kernel: [  886.636040] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Nov 28 08:29:34 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:29:34 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 28 08:29:38 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 28 08:29:41 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:29:47 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 28 08:29:54 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Nov 28 08:30:02 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Nov 28 08:30:12 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Nov 28 08:30:21 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Nov 28 08:30:36 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 28 08:30:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 28 08:30:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 28 08:30:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 28 08:30:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:30:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:30:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:30:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:30:44 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:30:48 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 28 08:31:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 28 08:31:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3586]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 28 08:31:40 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1012]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 28 08:37:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 28 08:37:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 



mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[    6.704806] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    7.484114] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[    7.484431] ndiswrapper 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[    7.492331] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[    7.856870] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[    7.856913] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[    7.856994] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   11.915999] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   18.664981] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   19.132318] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   29.968031] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   59.510078] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   66.675568] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   66.974340] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   67.456252] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   77.916037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  189.570854] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  189.765722] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  190.244387] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  200.800039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  335.632596] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  335.784324] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  336.236354] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  346.616044] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  450.568591] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  450.720350] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  451.176335] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  461.236037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  565.587484] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  565.739079] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  566.188325] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  576.432037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  670.561984] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  670.713801] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  671.164326] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  682.040039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  875.595572] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  875.747135] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  876.200339] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  886.636040] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$

----------


## bkratz

sharobim

[  189.570854] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  189.765722] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  190.244387] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  200.800039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  335.632596] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  335.784324] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  336.236354] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  346.616044] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  450.568591] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  450.720350] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  451.176335] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  461.236037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  565.587484] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  565.739079] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  566.188325] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  576.432037] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  670.561984] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  670.713801] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  671.164326] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  682.040039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  875.595572] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  875.747135] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  876.200339] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  886.636040] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
mike@mike-laptop:~$



It looks like you may be  seeing the same thing I have---

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/459716

----------


## pytheas22

*vancousa*: I don't know what's going on with the package manager not liking your CD--that's probably a separate issue--but instead of fighting with that, please run these commands, which will install the firmware another way (without using the b43-fwcutter package):


```
wget http://burnthesorbonne.com/files/b43_firmware.tar.gz
tar -xzvf b43_firmware.tar.gz 
rm b43_firmware.tar.gz 
sudo mv b43* /lib/firmware
echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Then reboot and hopefully things will finally work.

*sharobim*: I'm on my way out now and need to do some more thinking/research on what to do for you, but will respond by tomorrow.  Apologies for the delay.

In the meantime you could try seeing if disabling encryption on your router makes any difference, which would tell us whether or not your issue could be the same as the one described in the bug report that bkratz linked to in the post above.  But I kind of suspect that's not the problem.

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: I looked into this a little more and am wondering if ipv6 has something to do with what's wrong.  Looking at your syslog, the machine seems to be trying to do something with ipv6 and I'm not sure why.  In any case, unless you're one of the 0.000001% of the people in the world who uses ipv6, it would not hurt to disable it.

To disable ipv6, type:


```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

A file will open.  Look for a line that says:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
```

Edit that line so it reads:



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
```

Finally, save the file and run:



```
sudo update-grub
```

Then reboot and see if your wireless connects faster.  If not, we can try other things.

Also, if the above doesn't solve the issue, it would be helpful to see the output of:


```
ps -e | grep Net
```

----------


## vancousa

I am on line with the wireless card.  A million thanks.  I am still learning and as an engineer working in the telecommunication world there is still much to learn.  Do you have a resource you could recommend?

I also apparently need Adobe Flash drivers but 9.10 is not listed in the drop down.  I was trying to view a webinar.

----------


## pytheas22

*vancousa*: glad to hear you've got it working, and sorry it took a little while to get straightened out.

I've found the Official Ubuntu Book useful as a general guide to the operating system, but there are a number of other books available that might suit your needs better, depending on what exactly you want (i.e., are you interested in learning to hack and program on Ubuntu, or just do general end-user stuff).  There's also plenty of free stuff available online, like the Psychocats site and https://help.ubuntu.com/.

As for flash, you can install from Adobe's website (just choose the one for Ubuntu 8.04+).  Alternatively, open the Software Center from under the Applications menu in Ubuntu and search for "flashplugin" (all one word) and you should find the package you need.  Let me know if you have trouble.

Also note that if you're using 64-bit Ubuntu, the download from Adobe's website won't work because Adobe doesn't yet officially support 64-bit flash (on Linux or any other operating system), but the installer from the Software Center will work (it uses a hack to work around Adobe's lack of support for 64-bit).  If you're on 32-bit Ubuntu, like most people, don't worry about this.

----------


## sharobim

I hate to inform you that the procedures did not yield good results.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

mike@mike-laptop:~$ ps -e | grep Net
nothing 

mike@mike-laptop:~$ ps -e
  PID TTY          TIME CMD
    1 ?        00:00:01 init
    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd
    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0
    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0
    5 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0
    6 ?        00:00:00 events/0
    7 ?        00:00:00 cpuset
    8 ?        00:00:00 khelper
    9 ?        00:00:00 netns
   10 ?        00:00:00 async/mgr
   11 ?        00:00:00 kintegrityd/0
   12 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0
   13 ?        00:00:00 kacpid
   14 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify
   15 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_hotplug
   16 ?        00:00:00 ata/0
   17 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux
   18 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd
   19 ?        00:00:00 khubd
   20 ?        00:00:00 kseriod
   21 ?        00:00:00 kmmcd
   22 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth
   23 ?        00:00:00 khungtaskd
   24 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
   25 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
   26 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0
   27 ?        00:00:00 aio/0
   28 ?        00:00:00 ecryptfs-kthrea
   29 ?        00:00:00 crypto/0
   33 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_0
   34 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_1
   36 ?        00:00:00 kstriped
   37 ?        00:00:00 kmpathd/0
   38 ?        00:00:00 kmpath_handlerd
   39 ?        00:00:00 ksnapd
   40 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0
   41 ?        00:00:00 kconservative/0
   42 ?        00:00:00 krfcommd
  311 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_2
  312 ?        00:00:00 usb-storage
  343 ?        00:00:00 usbhid_resumer
  366 ?        00:00:00 kjournald2
  428 ?        00:00:00 upstart-udev-br
  432 ?        00:00:00 udevd
  637 ?        00:00:00 dd
  695 ?        00:00:01 ntos_wq
  696 ?        00:00:00 ndis_wq
  697 ?        00:00:00 wrapndis_wq
  721 ?        00:00:15 dbus-daemon
  735 ?        00:00:00 init
  842 ?        00:00:00 rsyslogd
  844 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon
  845 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon
  848 ?        00:00:00 hald
  854 tty4     00:00:00 getty
  857 tty5     00:00:00 getty
  864 tty2     00:00:00 getty
  865 tty3     00:00:00 getty
  867 tty6     00:00:00 getty
  869 ?        00:00:00 acpid
  875 ?        00:00:00 atd
  885 ?        00:00:00 cron
  919 ?        00:00:00 console-kit-dae
 1011 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused
 1013 ?        00:00:00 pccardd
 1028 ?        00:00:00 pccardd
 1152 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner
 1177 ?        00:00:00 netdaemon
 1217 ?        00:00:00 nmbd
 1279 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf
 1283 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi
 1287 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor
 1288 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-inpu
 1329 ?        00:00:00 gdm-binary
 1338 ?        00:00:00 smbd
 1365 ?        00:00:00 smbd
 1370 ?        00:00:00 gdm-simple-slav
 1371 tty7     00:01:00 Xorg
 1374 ?        00:00:12 wicd
 1402 ?        00:00:06 wicd-monitor
 1406 ?        00:00:00 cupsd
 1582 tty1     00:00:00 getty
 1592 ?        00:00:00 gdm-session-wor
 1607 ?        00:00:00 gnome-session
 1644 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
 1647 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch
 1650 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
 1654 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
 1662 ?        00:00:00 udevd
 1667 ?        00:00:00 udevd
 1668 ?        00:00:00 gconf-helper
 1670 ?        00:00:00 gconfd-2
 1675 ?        00:00:00 devkit-power-da
 1715 ?        00:00:00 gnome-settings-
 1719 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d
 1725 ?        00:00:00 seahorse-daemon
 1728 ?        00:00:00 gvfsd
 1733 ?        00:00:00 gvfs-fuse-daemo
 1738 ?        00:00:05 notify-osd
 1739 ?        00:00:00 compiz
 1747 ?        00:00:00 syndaemon
 1809 ?        00:00:04 compiz.real
 1816 ?        00:00:02 gnome-panel
 1860 ?        00:00:00 sh
 1861 ?        00:00:00 gtk-window-deco
 1902 ?        00:00:01 nautilus
 1904 ?        00:00:00 bonobo-activati
 1918 ?        00:00:00 ica-launcher
 1923 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth-apple
 1927 ?        00:00:00 gdu-notificatio
 1929 ?        00:00:00 polkit-gnome-au
 1935 ?        00:00:00 python
 1937 ?        00:00:00 update-notifier
 1938 ?        00:00:00 gnome-power-man
 1939 ?        00:00:00 gnome-volume-co
 1940 ?        00:00:28 wicd-client
 1944 ?        00:00:00 evolution-alarm
 1947 ?        00:00:00 gnome-screensav
 1954 ?        00:00:00 devkit-disks-da
 1956 ?        00:00:00 gvfsd-trash
 1957 ?        00:00:00 devkit-disks-da
 1961 ?        00:00:00 polkitd
 1967 ?        00:00:00 trashapplet
 1978 ?        00:00:00 gvfs-gdu-volume
 1989 ?        00:00:00 avahi-publish-s
 1991 ?        00:00:14 ica
 1993 ?        00:00:00 gvfs-gphoto2-vo
 2000 ?        00:00:00 indicator-apple
 2006 ?        00:00:00 ica
 2013 ?        00:00:00 gvfsd-burn
 2023 ?        00:00:00 indicator-statu
 2025 ?        00:00:00 indicator-users
 2027 ?        00:00:00 indicator-sessi
 2038 ?        00:00:00 mount.ntfs
 2066 ?        00:00:00 evolution-data-
 2070 ?        00:00:00 evolution-excha
 2136 ?        00:00:00 dhclient3
 2165 ?        00:00:00 system-service-
 3903 ?        00:00:00 dhclient <defunct>
 4100 ?        00:00:00 dhclient <defunct>
 4145 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
 4220 ?        00:00:05 firefox
 4268 ?        00:00:00 gnome-terminal
 4269 ?        00:00:00 gnome-pty-helpe
 4270 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
 4362 ?        00:00:00 avahi-autoipd
 4363 ?        00:00:00 avahi-autoipd
 4373 pts/0    00:00:00 ps


mike@mike-laptop:~$ *dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan*
[    7.716956] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    8.150269] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[    8.150555] ndiswrapper 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[    8.158648] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
[    8.520601] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[    8.520646] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[    8.520729] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   21.145170] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   36.169693] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  139.732991] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  161.789033] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  259.701419] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  298.872612] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  379.674323] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  488.474555] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  510.564907] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  620.613434] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  744.307351] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  932.456749] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 


*grep -e ndis -e wlan /var/log/syslog*

Nov 30 17:25:25 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 30 17:25:25 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 30 17:25:25 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 30 17:25:29 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3004]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3004]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3004]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:26:17 mike-laptop kernel: [  573.215306] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 30 17:26:50 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:26:50 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:26:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 30 17:26:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Nov 30 17:26:53 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Nov 30 17:26:53 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Nov 30 17:26:53 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1026]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:28:03 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    7.716956] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.150269] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.150555] ndiswrapper 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.158648] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.520601] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.520646] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Nov 30 17:29:57 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.520729] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
Nov 30 17:30:06 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:30:06 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:30:08 mike-laptop kernel: [   21.145170] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 30 17:30:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Nov 30 17:30:13 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 30 17:30:20 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Nov 30 17:30:22 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:30:22 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:30:22 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:30:22 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 30 17:30:22 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:30:23 mike-laptop kernel: [   36.169693] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 30 17:30:31 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Nov 30 17:30:40 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19

*CUT REPEATED PART HERE
*

Nov 30 17:43:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 30 17:43:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 30 17:43:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 30 17:43:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:43:53 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:43:57 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3685]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 30 17:45:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:45:20 mike-laptop kernel: [  932.456749] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
Nov 30 17:45:38 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 30 17:45:44 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 30 17:45:56 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:45:56 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:45:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Nov 30 17:45:59 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Nov 30 17:46:02 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
Nov 30 17:46:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Nov 30 17:46:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Nov 30 17:46:20 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 30 17:46:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Nov 30 17:46:34 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
Nov 30 17:46:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Nov 30 17:46:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 30 17:46:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 30 17:46:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 30 17:46:39 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:46:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:46:46 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Nov 30 17:46:48 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3961]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:47:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Nov 30 17:49:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 30 17:49:51 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Nov 30 17:50:11 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Nov 30 17:50:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
Nov 30 17:50:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
Nov 30 17:50:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Nov 30 17:50:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Successfully called chroot().
Nov 30 17:50:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Nov 30 17:50:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:50:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Nov 30 17:50:55 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[4362]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Nov 30 17:54:01 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Nov 30 17:54:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
Nov 30 17:54:24 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Nov 30 17:54:37 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Nov 30 17:54:57 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5



mike@mike-laptop:~$ *iwconfig*
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID :Surprised: ff/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management :Surprised: ff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0


mike@mike-laptop:~$* ifconfig*
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:42:71:1a  
          inet addr:192.168.2.16  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1168 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:567 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:622016 (622.0 KB)  TX bytes:59686 (59.6 KB)
          Interrupt:11 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:200 (200.0 B)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:524 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:860 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:62265 (62.2 KB)  TX bytes:130769 (130.7 KB)
          Interrupt:5 Memory:fafee000-faff0000 

wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27  
          inet addr:169.254.7.155  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:5 Memory:fafee000-faff0000 

Just a little note here - when I removed the ethernet cable after following your procedure and restarting the system with only wireless it worked fine 2 times the failled again?
I feel bad giving you a hard time...Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: I think at this point that it would be worthwhile to give the b43 driver another try, instead of ndiswrapper.  I know that the last time you tried b43, you said it only made things worse, but I really think it might help to try a little harder with that driver, since ndiswrapper seems to be behaving bizarrely according to your logs.

To get b43 back, you will first need to type:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

A file will open.  Look for the lines that read:



```
blacklist b43
blacklist ssb
```

and delete those lines, then save the file.  Then reboot.  After the reboot, your wireless card should be brought up under the b43 driver.

At this point, try connecting in wicd a few times.  If it fails, I would uninstall wicd and install NetworkManager in its place by typing:


```
sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
```

(this command will automatically force the uninstallation of wicd; if you want wicd back later, you can always just type "sudo apt-get install wicd").  Then see if NetworkManager is able to get you connected.

If after all of this you've had no luck, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog
lshw -C Network
```

Sorry this is taking so long to figure out, but thanks for your patience.  I promise we'll get it sooner or later.

----------


## vancousa

Thanks for the information.  I am not yet ready for the programing in open source but would like to know how to do all the end user items like know how to change the wall paper, set up networking so that I can access files from another computer on my network, and also to know if I need to have some type of firewall running under the OS.  As well as many other areas.

----------


## vancousa

I also need to load a flash player and my options are Adobe Flash installer, swfdec swf player , and gnash SWF player.  Where do I find the information so I can choose the correct one or is the open source even care and any one will work just each have different features?

----------


## vancousa

It appears that the software center has the necessary add ons necessary.  I just did a search for Adobe and it suggested Adobe and a SWF player which I downloaded.  So it looks like I answered my own question.  Appears for add ons I need to use the software center.  Is that the case?

----------


## pytheas22

> It appears that the software center has the necessary add ons necessary. I just did a search for Adobe and it suggested Adobe and a SWF player which I downloaded. So it looks like I answered my own question. Appears for add ons I need to use the software center. Is that the case?


Choose the Adobe flash player; it works the best.  As for other add-ons, which ones are you referring to?  If you just mean generic Firefox extensions, you would install them in Ubuntu the same way you do in Windows--i.e. through Firefox, not the Software Center.  But if you're looking for something else, please clarify.

----------


## JerryMooers

loading 9-10 does not put in an apt that will show all the available wireless available.
I loaded many apps, many I am sure were not needed, as I just search "Wireless" in symatic loader and loaded most of them.
Now I get all the ones in the area identified as which one I can connect to.
Without loading all those aps, which one put in the available ones in the area.

JerryMooers

----------


## sharobim

Hello, sorry for the delay - I encountered some problems and had 3 applications to freeze on 9.10 (never had this before) - I am now thinking of returning back to 9.04 that was running smoothly ! - I have not decided yet because I have a Window XP that I can not loose it's running an important Access database

This is the blacklist.comf output - I can not see the lines blacklist ssb or b43 ? notice the last 2 lines?

# This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by
# alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the
# device instead.

# evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly
blacklist evbug

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd

# replaced by e100
blacklist eepro100

# replaced by tulip
blacklist de4x5

# causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
blacklist eth1394

# snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
# hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810)
blacklist snd_intel8x0m

# Conflicts with dvb driver (which is better for handling this device)
blacklist snd_aw2

# causes failure to suspend on HP compaq nc6000 (Ubuntu: #10306)
blacklist i2c_i801

# replaced by p54pci
blacklist prism54

# replaced by b43 and ssb.
blacklist bcm43xx

# most apps now use garmin usb driver directly (Ubuntu: #114565)
blacklist garmin_gps

# replaced by asus-laptop (Ubuntu: #184721)
blacklist asus_acpi

# low-quality, just noise when being used for sound playback, causes
# hangs at desktop session start (Ubuntu: #246969)
blacklist snd_pcsp

# ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
# nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
blacklist pcspkr

# EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture
# from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver
# continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its
# really needed.
blacklist amd76x_edac
b43
ssb

Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*JerryMooers*: I'm not sure exactly what you're asking.  Do you want to know which package you need to install in Synaptic to get your wireless card working?  If so, post the output of these commands and I can probably tell you:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep wlan
```

*sharobim*: delete the lines that read "b43" and "ssb" from the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, and add the line:


```
blacklist ndiswrapper
```

to that file.  Then proceed with the rest of the steps in the last post that I wrote for you, and please let me know the results.

Also, if you want to switch back to Ubuntu 9.04 instead, you should be able to do that relatively easily without losing your Windows system.  If Windows is installed on a separate partition of your hard drive, just boot to the Ubuntu live CD and tell it to reinstall Ubuntu without touching the Windows partition, and everything should be fine.  If you need more detailed instructions I can provide them.

If you have Windows running in a virtualized environment (VMware, VirtualBox, KVM, etc.) you should also be able to reinstall Ubuntu without losing that.

----------


## sharobim

Sorry to disapoint you, I followed your instruction and could not connect. I also removed the Wi program that was automaticaly replaced by network manager. No possible wireless connection now.
I understand that the issue is a challenge for you and you probably want to find the root of the problem and a solution, therefore since this is not an essential system for me, I am willing to help you experiment if you like. Later I can always revert to 9.04 at least it was not freezing..! I understand now that just by installing the 9.04 CD it should replace the actual Ubuntu that is in a partition of it's own. Windows XP is in another partition all together.
Thanks again and regards

mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
[   14.740449] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   14.740492] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 



grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog

Dec  2 12:28:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  2 12:28:42 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  2 12:28:55 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  2 12:29:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
Dec  2 12:34:37 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
CUT HERE repeated message
Dec  2 14:36:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
CUT HERE repeated message
Dec  2 15:37:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 2
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3156]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[3156]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  2 15:38:49 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  2 15:39:26 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:39:26 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:39:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  2 15:39:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  2 15:39:46 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  2 15:39:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  2 15:40:16 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  2 15:40:28 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  2 15:40:28 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  2 15:40:28 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  2 15:40:28 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  2 15:40:33 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  2 15:40:33 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  2 15:40:33 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  2 15:40:33 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  2 15:40:37 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[17188]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  2 15:40:55 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  2 15:41:49 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  2 15:41:49 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec  2 15:41:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  2 15:41:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  2 15:41:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[785]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  2 15:44:05 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPluginIfupdown: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop kernel: [   14.740449] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop kernel: [   14.740492] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_connection_setting_from_if_block: name:wlan0, type:802-11-wireless, id:Ifupdown (wlan0), uuid: 5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless settings (wlan0).
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless security settings (wlan0).
Dec  2 15:44:07 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  2 15:44:08 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Dec  2 15:44:08 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Dec  2 15:44:08 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec  2 15:44:08 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  2 15:44:08 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec  2 15:44:13 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:44:13 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  2 15:44:14 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  2 15:44:22 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  2 15:44:31 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  2 15:44:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  2 15:44:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
Dec  2 15:45:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  2 15:45:15 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  2 15:45:15 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  2 15:45:15 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  2 15:45:15 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  2 15:45:20 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  2 15:45:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[791]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  2 15:45:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[791]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  2 15:45:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[791]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  2 15:45:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1977]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 



*lshw -C Network*
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: thanks for trying that.  It seems like for some reason ndiswrapper was still controlling your card instead of the b43 driver, so you weren't actually able to test what I was hoping you could test.  If you don't mind continuing to try to sort this, I don't mind continuing to help (but if you really don't care because this is only a secondary computer, that's fine as well).

What I would ask you to do next, if you want to do it, is run these commands, which should ensure that b43 takes over:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

(Note that you may get error messages when running some of these commands that say something like "ERROR: Module xxx does not exist in /proc/modules".  These messages are fine; don't worry about them.  If you get any other sort of error, however, please post it.)

Now try connecting with NetworkManager and see if it works any better.  If not, please post:



```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43
grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog
```

----------


## sharobim

Not much luck? Sorry What id the next step 
*
mike@mike-laptop:~$ lshw -C Network*
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
*mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43*
[   15.372466] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   15.372513] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 
*mike@mike-laptop:~$ grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog*
Dec  3 16:16:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.768569] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.773469] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.773480] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.774936] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.774973] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.777529] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:16:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1291.777538] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:16:52 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1294.807446] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:16:59 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.779655] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.782078] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.782089] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.783953] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.783990] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.785926] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:17:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1306.785935] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:17:07 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1309.808897] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:17:14 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  3 16:17:14 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  3 16:17:14 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  3 16:17:14 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.788986] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.793442] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.793453] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.795871] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.795910] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.799906] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:17:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1321.799916] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  3 16:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  3 16:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  3 16:17:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  3 16:17:22 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1324.824917] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:17:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2637]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.838250] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.844292] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.844304] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.845735] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.845775] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.847700] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:17:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1336.847709] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:17:37 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1339.872508] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.850103] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.852486] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.852496] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.853733] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.853772] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.855662] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:17:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1351.855671] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:17:52 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1354.880511] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.858505] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.861587] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.861598] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.863088] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.863126] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.865412] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:18:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1366.865421] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:18:07 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1369.888820] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.870308] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.872424] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.872435] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.873759] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.873798] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.875740] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:18:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1381.875749] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:18:22 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1384.900260] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.882154] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.883852] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.883863] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.885453] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.885495] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.887272] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:18:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1396.887281] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:18:37 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1399.909980] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.893994] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.895743] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.895753] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.897310] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.897350] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.899109] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:18:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1411.899118] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:18:52 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1414.925545] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.905129] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.906983] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.906994] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.908488] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.908528] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.910374] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:19:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1426.910383] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:19:07 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1429.933573] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.920116] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.922482] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.922492] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.924912] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.924952] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.926638] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:19:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1441.926647] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:19:22 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1444.949863] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.920633] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.927472] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.927482] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.928974] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.929015] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.930848] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:19:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1456.930858] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:19:37 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1459.953556] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.932510] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.935151] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.935162] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.936657] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.936696] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.938612] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:19:49 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1471.938621] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:19:52 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1474.964302] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.943241] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.944937] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.944948] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.946372] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.946412] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.948381] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:20:04 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1486.948390] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:20:07 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1489.971378] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.960512] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.962255] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.962265] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.963791] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.963830] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.965804] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:20:19 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1501.965813] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:20:22 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1504.991302] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.972376] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.975596] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.975607] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.977470] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.977510] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.981523] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  3 16:20:34 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1516.981532] wlan0: associated
Dec  3 16:20:37 mike-laptop kernel: [ 1520.001075] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  3 16:20:45 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  3 16:21:25 mike-laptop kernel: [   15.372466] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  3 16:21:25 mike-laptop kernel: [   15.372513] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  3 16:21:25 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPluginIfupdown: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless
Dec  3 16:21:27 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_connection_setting_from_if_block: name:wlan0, type:802-11-wireless, id:Ifupdown (wlan0), uuid: 5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1
Dec  3 16:21:27 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless settings (wlan0).
Dec  3 16:21:27 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless security settings (wlan0).
Dec  3 16:21:27 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  3 16:21:28 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Dec  3 16:21:28 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Dec  3 16:21:28 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec  3 16:21:28 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  3 16:21:28 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec  3 16:21:30 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  3 16:21:30 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  3 16:21:34 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  3 16:21:40 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  3 16:21:47 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  3 16:21:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  3 16:22:10 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
Dec  3 16:22:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  3 16:22:35 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  3 16:22:35 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  3 16:22:35 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  3 16:22:35 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  3 16:22:40 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  3 16:22:41 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[734]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  3 16:22:41 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[734]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  3 16:22:41 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[734]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  3 16:22:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[1996]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
mike@mike-laptop:~$ grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog

----------


## pytheas22

b43 is still not claiming the device, which is very bizarre.  Please run these two commands, then reboot (no need to post the output unless you get an error):


```
echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
sudo update-initramfs -k all
```

After the reboot, please run these and post the output:


```
lsmod | grep -e ndis -e b43
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e b43
```

Then please try connecting a few times.  If it still fails, please post:


```
grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
```

Sorry for asking you to post so much.  I'm really confused as to why ndiswrapper won't stop claiming the module; hopefully this will help figure it out and get you connected.  Thanks for all your patience.  And if at any point you decide you don't have time for all this, that's alright.

----------


## sharobim

I am the one that is sorry to give you a hard time - I have been in your situation before - Remember I am learning in the process and If I can help even better - The last command required an option ?

mike@mike-laptop:~$ echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
[sudo] password for mike: 
blacklist ndiswrapper
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo update-initramfs -k all
You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d.

Usage: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs [OPTION]...

Options:
 -k [version]    Specify kernel version or 'all'
 -c        Create a new initramfs
 -u        Update an existing initramfs
 -d        Remove an existing initramfs
 -t        Take over a custom initramfs with this one
 -b        Set alternate boot directory
 -v        Be verbose
 -h        This message

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: sorry, you're correct that the last command should have been:


```
sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
```

(Notice the -u, which I forgot about).  Please give it a try with this option, then follow the rest of the commands from my last post and let me know...

----------


## sharobim

It is quite strange as you say and I have a message on the network manager complaining that the Wireless device is not managed?
I can see from the syslog dump that there is still an error - Sorry for the trouble.

mike@mike-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep -e ndis -e b43
ndiswrapper           185404  0 

mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for mike: 

mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules

mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe b43
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.

mike@mike-laptop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network:0             
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:43:42:71:1a
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.99 firmware=5705-v3.16 ip=192.168.2.16 latency=32 mingnt=64 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:11 memory:faff0000-faffffff
  *-network:1
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 3
       bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
       version: 02
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=32
       resources: irq:5 memory:fafee000-fafeffff
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43
[  193.563074] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[  193.667845] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
[  193.843909] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[  193.843964] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[  193.844085] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
mike@mike-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
[   13.888630] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   13.888673] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  150.216259] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[  193.563074] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[  193.667845] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
[  193.843909] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[  193.843964] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[  193.844085] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
[  501.564081] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
[  501.608499] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw
[  501.624604] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw
[  501.636315] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw
[  501.756079] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
[  506.844164] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
[  506.844330] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  507.044071] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 2)
[  507.047947] wlan0: direct probe responded
[  507.047957] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  507.049431] wlan0: authenticated
[  507.049469] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  507.051742] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  507.051751] wlan0: associated
[  510.074184] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
[  521.854491] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  521.859522] wlan0: direct probe responded
[  521.859533] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  521.861625] wlan0: authenticated
[  521.861666] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
[  521.864553] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  521.864563] wlan0: associated
[  524.883901] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 

grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog



Dec  4 20:50:06 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  4 20:54:24 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 20:54:31 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  4 20:54:42 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  4 20:54:57 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 20:55:06 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 20:55:15 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  4 21:02:14 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  4 21:02:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  4 21:02:28 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Dec  4 21:02:44 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 21:02:51 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  4 21:03:05 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  4 21:03:13 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 2
Dec  4 21:07:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
Dec  4 21:07:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 21:07:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  4 21:07:49 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:08:02 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  4 21:08:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  4 21:13:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:13:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 21:13:42 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  4 21:13:57 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  4 21:14:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  4 21:14:19 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 21:21:23 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 21:21:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:21:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
Dec  4 21:22:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:22:13 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  4 21:26:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:26:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:26:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  4 21:26:55 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:27:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  4 21:27:21 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:32:40 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:32:46 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 21:32:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 21:33:02 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  4 21:33:16 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
Dec  4 21:33:34 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  4 21:36:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:36:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  4 21:36:54 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  4 21:37:14 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  4 21:37:34 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:41:47 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  4 21:41:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  4 21:42:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  4 21:42:19 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  5 08:42:49 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.916465] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  5 08:42:49 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.916509] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  5 08:42:50 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPluginIfupdown: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless
Dec  5 08:42:50 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_connection_setting_from_if_block: name:wlan0, type:802-11-wireless, id:Ifupdown (wlan0), uuid: 5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1
Dec  5 08:42:50 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:42:50 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless security settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:42:50 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:42:51 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Dec  5 08:42:51 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Dec  5 08:42:51 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec  5 08:42:51 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec  5 08:42:55 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:42:55 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:42:59 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  5 08:43:02 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  5 08:43:05 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  5 08:43:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  5 08:43:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  5 08:43:29 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  5 08:43:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  5 08:43:54 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  5 08:44:00 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  5 08:44:00 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  5 08:44:00 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  5 08:44:00 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:44:05 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  5 08:44:09 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2076]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:47:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  5 08:47:16 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Dec  5 08:47:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
Dec  5 08:47:51 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  5 08:47:59 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  5 08:50:11 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPluginIfupdown: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless
Dec  5 08:50:14 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.700500] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  5 08:50:14 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.700544] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  5 08:50:16 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_connection_setting_from_if_block: name:wlan0, type:802-11-wireless, id:Ifupdown (wlan0), uuid: 5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1
Dec  5 08:50:16 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:50:16 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless security settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:50:16 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:50:17 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Dec  5 08:50:17 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Dec  5 08:50:17 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec  5 08:50:17 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:50:17 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec  5 08:50:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:50:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:50:23 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  5 08:50:26 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  5 08:50:32 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  5 08:50:39 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
Dec  5 08:51:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  5 08:51:09 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  5 08:51:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  5 08:51:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  5 08:51:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  5 08:51:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  5 08:51:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:51:29 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  5 08:51:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  5 08:51:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  5 08:51:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[699]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  5 08:51:33 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2000]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:55:35 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPluginIfupdown: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless
Dec  5 08:55:36 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update_connection_setting_from_if_block: name:wlan0, type:802-11-wireless, id:Ifupdown (wlan0), uuid: 5391eba4-6426-faca-338e-5828034ff9d1
Dec  5 08:55:36 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:55:36 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: update wireless security settings (wlan0).
Dec  5 08:55:38 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.888630] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  5 08:55:38 mike-laptop kernel: [   13.888673] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 3)
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): taking down device.
Dec  5 08:55:40 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Dec  5 08:55:43 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:55:43 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  5 08:55:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  5 08:55:46 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  5 08:55:49 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  5 08:55:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  5 08:56:05 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  5 08:56:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  5 08:56:29 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  5 08:56:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  5 08:56:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  5 08:56:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  5 08:56:44 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:56:49 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  5 08:56:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  5 08:56:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  5 08:56:49 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  5 08:56:53 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: if_indextoname() failed: No such device or address
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2031]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface (null)
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2032]: if_indextoname() failed: No such device or address
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <WARN>  wireless_get_range(): (wlan0): couldn't get driver range information (19).
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop wpa_supplicant[1093]: Could not get interface 'wlan0' flags
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)
Dec  5 08:57:54 mike-laptop kernel: [  150.216259] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop kernel: [  193.563074] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop kernel: [  193.667845] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop kernel: [  193.843909] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop kernel: [  193.843964] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop kernel: [  193.844085] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/ssb0:0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'b43')
Dec  5 08:58:38 mike-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2
Dec  5 09:02:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  5 09:02:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  5 09:03:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
Dec  5 09:03:28 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
Dec  5 09:03:45 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  501.564081] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  501.608499] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  501.624604] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  501.636315] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  501.756079] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  5 09:03:46 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  506.844164] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  506.844330] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.044071] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 2)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.047947] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.047957] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.049431] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.049469] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.051742] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  507.051751] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  5 09:03:51 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[678]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  5 09:03:54 mike-laptop kernel: [  510.074184] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:03:55 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2305]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.854491] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.859522] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.859533] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.861625] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.861666] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.864553] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:04:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  521.864563] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:04:09 mike-laptop kernel: [  524.883901] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.867335] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.872606] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.872617] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.874085] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.874122] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.875971] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:04:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  536.875980] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:04:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  539.899644] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.876826] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.879582] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.879593] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.881461] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.881501] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.883491] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:04:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  551.883500] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:04:39 mike-laptop kernel: [  554.910843] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.888682] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.890398] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.890409] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.891839] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.891878] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.893890] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:04:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  566.893900] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:04:54 mike-laptop kernel: [  569.918589] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.900565] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.902282] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.902293] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.903740] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.903779] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.905662] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:05:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  581.905672] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:05:09 mike-laptop kernel: [  584.932063] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.908569] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.912367] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.912375] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.913657] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.913686] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.915570] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:05:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  596.915575] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:05:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  599.942232] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.926859] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.929187] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.929198] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.931093] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.931133] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.933016] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:05:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  611.933025] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:05:39 mike-laptop kernel: [  614.955906] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.938747] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.941079] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.941089] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.942946] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.942985] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.944877] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  5 09:05:51 mike-laptop kernel: [  626.944886] wlan0: associated
Dec  5 09:05:54 mike-laptop kernel: [  629.966070] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
mike@mike-laptop:~$

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim*: I think that "device unmanaged" line that you noted may well be relevant, and that it would be worth giving this a try on wicd again instead of NetworkManager.  If you have time, please install wicd again, then run:



```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

then try to connect, then post:


```
ifconfig
grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
```

There are also all those lines that say "...deauthenticated...reason: 2..." which I think are related to the device unmanaged issue and ultimately have to do with NetworkManager being buggy.  So hopefully wicd will not have this problem, and will allow you to connect now that you're using the b43 driver (previously you had only used wicd in combination with ndiswrapper).

----------


## sharobim

You are quite right but still quite an interesting problem- it seems for some strange reasons there is still some conflicts? 
but at least we are back to an improved square one (less time to get the IP) thanks for your persistance and your help, I am learning a lot. 

mike@mike-laptop:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:42:71:1a  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:11 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:200 (200.0 B)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27  
          inet addr:192.168.2.12  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:314 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:336 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:61322 (61.3 KB)  TX bytes:48407 (48.4 KB)
          Interrupt:5 Memory:fafee000-faff0000 



dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan

[   20.025962] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
[   20.026008] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
mike@mike-laptop:~$ 

grep -e b43 -e wlan /var/log/syslog


Dec  6 11:21:52 mike-laptop kernel: [12987.006383] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:21:52 mike-laptop kernel: [12987.008249] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:21:52 mike-laptop kernel: [12987.008270] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:21:52 mike-laptop kernel: [12987.012038] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:21:52 mike-laptop kernel: [12987.012042] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:21:55 mike-laptop kernel: [12990.033302] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.000582] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.003408] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.003419] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.004934] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.004973] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.006808] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:22:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13002.006817] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:22:10 mike-laptop kernel: [13005.036058] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.008556] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.010562] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.010572] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.012999] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.013040] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.014822] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:22:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13017.014831] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:22:25 mike-laptop kernel: [13020.041647] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.024091] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.026388] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.026398] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.031784] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.031822] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.033965] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:22:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13032.033974] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:22:40 mike-laptop kernel: [13035.061917] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.037015] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.038730] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.038735] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.040248] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.040273] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.048148] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:22:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13047.048154] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:22:55 mike-laptop kernel: [13050.071417] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.152710] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.156724] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.156729] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.158274] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.158314] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.160436] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:23:07 mike-laptop kernel: [13062.160440] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:23:10 mike-laptop kernel: [13065.185550] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.164554] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.167172] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.167182] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.168684] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.168724] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.170548] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:23:22 mike-laptop kernel: [13077.170557] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:23:25 mike-laptop kernel: [13080.200994] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.176856] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.181227] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.181238] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.182648] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.182687] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.184648] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:23:37 mike-laptop kernel: [13092.184657] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:23:40 mike-laptop kernel: [13095.209518] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.184179] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.186096] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.186106] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.187794] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.187831] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.189814] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:23:52 mike-laptop kernel: [13107.189824] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:23:55 mike-laptop kernel: [13110.215272] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 2)
Dec  6 11:24:34 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.964449] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  6 11:24:34 mike-laptop kernel: [    8.964492] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  6 11:24:41 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:24:41 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:24:41 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  6 11:24:44 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  6 11:24:48 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  6 11:24:53 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:24:53 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:24:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:24:54 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:24:54 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:24:58 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  6 11:25:18 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
Dec  6 11:25:36 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  6 11:25:42 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  6 11:25:42 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  6 11:25:42 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  6 11:25:42 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:25:47 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:25:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:25:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:25:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2173]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:25:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:26:27 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:26:27 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:26:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:26:37 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  6 11:26:48 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  6 11:27:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
Dec  6 11:27:28 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  6 11:27:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  6 11:27:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  6 11:27:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  6 11:27:31 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:27:36 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:27:36 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:27:36 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:27:36 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:27:40 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2464]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:27:47 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:28:23 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  6 11:28:29 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:28:36 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:28:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec  6 11:28:46 mike-laptop kernel: [  261.297431] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
Dec  6 11:28:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
Dec  6 11:29:12 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
Dec  6 11:29:23 mike-laptop kernel: [  297.851575] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
Dec  6 11:29:23 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.051010] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
Dec  6 11:29:23 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.256303] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
Dec  6 11:29:23 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.256355] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
Dec  6 11:29:23 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.256424] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.564070] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.700270] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.718272] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.724398] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop kernel: [  298.844077] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  6 11:29:24 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:29:29 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:29:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:29:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:29:29 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:29:33 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2794]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:04 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:05 mike-laptop kernel: [  339.476178] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.376440] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.380440] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.380451] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.381813] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.381857] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.383912] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:30:06 mike-laptop kernel: [  341.383921] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:30:08 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:08 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:11 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:30:11 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:13 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  6 11:30:13 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:30:13 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Withdrawing address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:30:20 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.284560] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
Dec  6 11:30:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.488071] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
Dec  6 11:30:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.545444] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
Dec  6 11:30:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.545537] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
Dec  6 11:30:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.564272] Modules linked in: arc4 ecb b43 ssb mac80211 cfg80211 led_class binfmt_misc snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event pcmcia joydev snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic snd pcmcia_core soundcore snd_page_alloc psmouse iptable_filter serio_raw dell_wmi ppdev dcdbas shpchp ip_tables x_tables parport_pc lp parport usbhid dm_raid45 xor usb_storage video output radeon ttm drm i2c_algo_bit tg3 intel_agp agpgart [last unloaded: ndiswrapper]
Dec  6 11:30:21 mike-laptop kernel: [  355.621484] Modules linked in: arc4 ecb b43 ssb mac80211 cfg80211 led_class binfmt_misc snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event pcmcia joydev snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic snd pcmcia_core soundcore snd_page_alloc psmouse iptable_filter serio_raw dell_wmi ppdev dcdbas shpchp ip_tables x_tables parport_pc lp parport usbhid dm_raid45 xor usb_storage video output radeon ttm drm i2c_algo_bit tg3 intel_agp agpgart [last unloaded: ndiswrapper]
Dec  6 11:30:30 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:30 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:30 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.684098] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.796167] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.800235] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.800241] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.801450] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.801475] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.804580] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 11)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.840436] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.840477] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 by local choice (reason=3)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.840681] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.843267] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.843273] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.845537] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.845562] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.847713] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (Reason: 11)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.922189] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.928897] wlan0: direct probe responded
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.928907] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.931001] wlan0: authenticated
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.931037] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (try 1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.932902] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:56:2e:ef:b9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
Dec  6 11:30:31 mike-laptop kernel: [  365.932911] wlan0: associated
Dec  6 11:30:33 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:33 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:30:35 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Dec  6 11:30:35 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:36 mike-laptop kernel: [  370.500130] Modules linked in: arc4 ecb b43 ssb mac80211 cfg80211 led_class binfmt_misc snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event pcmcia joydev snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic snd pcmcia_core soundcore snd_page_alloc psmouse iptable_filter serio_raw dell_wmi ppdev dcdbas shpchp ip_tables x_tables parport_pc lp parport usbhid dm_raid45 xor usb_storage video output radeon ttm drm i2c_algo_bit tg3 intel_agp agpgart [last unloaded: ndiswrapper]
Dec  6 11:30:43 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec  6 11:30:43 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  6 11:30:43 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:30:43 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:31:08 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[1006]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  6 11:32:05 mike-laptop kernel: [   20.025962] wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:d5:85:27 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf
Dec  6 11:32:05 mike-laptop kernel: [   20.026008] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Dec  6 11:32:07 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:32:07 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:32:10 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
Dec  6 11:32:13 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  6 11:32:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec  6 11:32:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:32:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:32:19 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:32:19 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:32:19 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:32:27 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  6 11:32:42 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec  6 11:32:56 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
Dec  6 11:32:56 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:32:56 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:33:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Dec  6 11:33:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  6 11:33:08 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  6 11:33:11 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 104) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 110).
Dec  6 11:33:11 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Successfully called chroot().
Dec  6 11:33:11 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
Dec  6 11:33:11 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Starting with address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:33:17 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
Dec  6 11:33:17 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Callout BIND, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:33:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:33:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:33:17 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Registering new address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:33:21 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.7.155
Dec  6 11:33:38 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Dec  6 11:33:53 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:34:00 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Permission denied
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[2176]: Callout STOP, address 169.254.7.155 on interface wlan0
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.7.155.
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.7.155 on wlan0.
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:35:06 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:35:07 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.2.1 port 67
Dec  6 11:35:07 mike-laptop dhclient: receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
Dec  6 11:35:43 mike-laptop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:35:43 mike-laptop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0e:9b:d5:85:27
Dec  6 11:35:46 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  6 11:35:50 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
Dec  6 11:35:57 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
Dec  6 11:36:06 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
Dec  6 11:36:06 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec  6 11:36:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.2.12.
Dec  6 11:36:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.
Dec  6 11:36:06 mike-laptop avahi-daemon[809]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.12 on wlan0.IPv4.
Dec  6 11:36:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
Dec  6 11:36:33 mike-laptop dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.12 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
mike@mike-laptop:~$

----------


## sharobim

Unable to connect to the wireless, I gave up after 4 retries...using Ethernet is OK for now. What a pity it was running well under 9.04

----------


## pytheas22

*sharobim:* at this point, if neither ndiswrapper nor b43 works without issues (ndiswrapper won't connect; b43 connects but has major transmission errors), I'm kind of out of ideas, unfortunately.

A possible additional thing to try is playing with your router's settings--it's possible that the connection would work better if you changed the channel, encryption settings or mode (i.e., from 11b/g to 11g only, for example) of your wireless network.

Another thing that could help is to find a different version of the Windows driver to install into ndiswrapper; sometimes that makes a difference.

Otherwise, I can't really think of anything else that's likely to help, besides switching back to Ubuntu 9.04.  If you want to go that route, I'm happy to provide help if you need it with keeping the Windows partition intact, etc.

I'm really sorry I don't have any more concrete ideas, but I feel like we've tried everything in every combination possible (wicd, NetworkManager, ndiswrapper, b43) and none of them provides a solid solution to the problem.

----------


## sharobim

I think you went out of your way to solve this problem and I thank you very much for your efforts and time. I will however _jump on your proposal_ to get help for switching back to 9.04 since I know it works well and to tell you the truth I do not want to mess with my network I have 2 more systems running on it and all is in order so (if it ain't broke, do not fix it!) 
What I could give a last try is to reinstall 9.10 and try the wireless one more time?, I figure the procedures are the same as reinstalling 9.04 
Thanks again, Mike

----------


## pytheas22

Yes, reinstalling Ubuntu 9.10 from scratch would be a good last thing to try, and should only take a few minutes.  The procedure is indeed the same as for installing 9.04--just boot to the CD and double click the "install" icon on the desktop.

The only thing you have to pay attention to is the partitioning step; make sure you tell it to install Ubuntu 9.10 on the same partition as the one that currently has Ubuntu on it.  You may need to choose the manual partitioning option for this, but even there it shouldn't be too difficult to tell it what you want--just say to delete the current Ubuntu partition, then make a new partition in its place where Ubuntu will be installed.

----------


## AlP36

pytheas22 - Sorry about my earlier faux pas. 
I have been trying to get an Engenius USB adapter to work which has chipset of AR5523. In the process I have progressed to step 4 of your procedure. At that point I got the following message:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ sudo lsmod | grep ndis
[sudo] password for alp910: 
ndiswrapper           185404  0 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. My question was about the meaning of this "Warning:", but here is the output of the other commands you suggested:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.55
vermagic:       2.6.31-15-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ sudo dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[sudo] password for alp910: 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network UNCLAIMED     
       description: Ethernet controller
       product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: 12
       bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0
       version: 74
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=32 maxlatency=8 mingnt=3
       resources: ioport:ec00(size=256) memory:eb002000-eb0020ff
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$

I am also confused about the version of ndiswrapper, is it 1.9 or 1.55?

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: thanks for the information.

Don't worry about the "Warning" message; it's not referring to anything that matters for you, and always spews that message in recent versions of Ubuntu.  It's just warning you that it doesn't like the way one of your files is named (it wants there to be a ".conf" on the end of the file name), but it's not causing an error.  The way your file is named is the default in current versions of Ubuntu, so this isn't anything you're doing wrong.

As for the ndiswrapper version, I believe ndiswrapper itself is version 1.55, and the script called "ndiswrapper-utils" is version 1.9.  I know that's confusing and I don't know why the developers do it that way, but this too is the way it's been as long as I've used Ubuntu and is not a reason for ndiswrapper not to work properly.

That said, I'm still not quite sure what's going wrong for you.  I suspect you maybe didn't install the right Windows driver into ndiswrapper, or for some reason it's not liking the one you installed.  If you could please post the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
```

that would be helpful.  If the output of that command doesn't mention something to the effect of "device present," then you should try installing the Windows driver again.  This site has some drivers that should work for your device.

Also, please make sure you have both the ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 packages installed.  You can install them by typing:



```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

I also notice that your ethernet device looks like it's not working; is that correct?  It's probably an unrelated issue to the wireless card, but if you currently have no way of connecting to the Internet with Ubuntu, we should probably fix the ethernet before the wireless, because having an Internet connection via ethernet will make it a lot easier to get ndiswrapper sorted out.

----------


## AlP36

I will make sure that both packages are installed. Here is the ndiswrapper -l output:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
net5523 : driver installed

As far as the ethernet not working I thought that it was grabbing the adapter so I blacklisted it. I will correct that. I do not have hi-speed i-net access. I am outside Verizon's limit (180')but my neighbor across the street has dsl and has agreed to let me use his network, hence the need for a long range adapter. 
I looked at the Engenius site for the drivers and the package I used was the XP drivers from there, would the Vista drivers be any better? The adapter works great on my notebook with Vista.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: the "ndiswrapper -l" command doesn't say "device present," which is the problem.  I looked at the driver file on EnGenius's website and it doesn't include the exact PCI ID for your device, which is likely the issue.  You can try to force ndiswrapper to use the driver for your wireless card by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0cf3:0002 net5523
```

(If that command produces an error message, try "sudo ndiswrapper -a 0cf3:0002 net5523.inf" instead.  I'm not sure whether you need the .inf appended to the driver name.)

Then try rebooting and see if the wireless works.  If not, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
```

The ethernet driver wouldn't be interfering with ndiswrapper, so you can unblacklist that.

----------


## AlP36

pytheas22 - I tried the commands you suggested and ndiswrapper -l showed that the device was present, but the adapter did not come on. I did not get to try the second command. I was trying to see what drivers were loaded into XP and something happened to XP (got a BSOD and a message of an error), that messed up Grub and now the machine will not even recognize the master drive. Boy, don't I love windows!!! I will let you know what I find out when I get this s**t straightened out. 
I really appreciate the time you have spent helping me. My other posts have either been ignored or received a response that did not give any help. Maybe I will get his thing working or get another adapter. 
I will be back when I get my main machine back up. I now have to figure out how I reload the Grub. 
Thanks

----------


## sharobim

> *sharobim:* at this point, if neither ndiswrapper nor b43 works without issues (ndiswrapper won't connect; b43 connects but has major transmission errors), I'm kind of out of ideas, unfortunately.
> 
> A possible additional thing to try is playing with your router's settings--it's possible that the connection would work better if you changed the channel, encryption settings or mode (i.e., from 11b/g to 11g only, for example) of your wireless network.
> 
> Another thing that could help is to find a different version of the Windows driver to install into ndiswrapper; sometimes that makes a difference.
> 
> Otherwise, I can't really think of anything else that's likely to help, besides switching back to Ubuntu 9.04.  If you want to go that route, I'm happy to provide help if you need it with keeping the Windows partition intact, etc.
> 
> I'm really sorry I don't have any more concrete ideas, but I feel like we've tried everything in every combination possible (wicd, NetworkManager, ndiswrapper, b43) and none of them provides a solid solution to the problem.


Need to clarify the problems of Wireless I encountered with the installation of BCM4318 on Koala. 
I reloaded a fresh 9.10, after the install I connected the Ethernet cable then the system notified me of a driver for the BCM that I download (it runs by itself) 
However again I could not get the wireless to respond, so I left the system on while trying to figure out my next step. An hour later I came back and found all the networks in the area available including mine. I tried connecting and all has been running nicely since. (many attempts)
I believe the original problem I had was that I did not wait enough the first time and rushed to download and install SSB-B43 ndiswraper etc... that finally confused the system. The remaining question is of course why did it take so long for 9.10 to find and connect to the wireless? - so my advise BE PATIENT
I also could not figure out why the wireless was perfect with 9.04 and not with an upgrade to 9.10 - Now you know.
I have to thank the forum and in particular you for your help patience and your spirit of cooperation.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: sorry to hear about the troubles with Windows and grub, but let me know when you have them sorted out and we can get back to working on ndiswrapper.

Also note that ndiswrapper may not actually make the light on your wireless card (if it has one) light up, even if the card works.  If that's what you mean when you say the card failed to "come on," it's also worth checking to see if you can see any networks just to be sure it's really not working.

But again, let me know when you're ready to work on this again and we'll hopefully figure it out then.

*sharobim*: the behavior you describe actually sounds a bit odd--I'm not sure why it should matter how long you wait to install the b43 driver--but I'm glad to hear it's working now (I probably should have suggested that you just give a clean install of Ubuntu a try from the beginning before spending a week vainly mucking around with ndiswrapper).  Hope you continue to enjoy Ubuntu!

----------


## AlP36

OK - at least ubuntu is working, can't say the same for XP. At least it wasn't a hd failure. 
here is the out put you asked for:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
net5523 : driver installed
	device (0CF3:0002) present
For my edification- how did you determine that the drivers were not for this device? Was it from the .inf file?
The adapter is still not seeing any networks.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: good to hear Ubuntu is still functioning and thanks for the output.  I should have asked before, but could you also please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

That should give a better idea of what's wrong and let us know for sure whether or not this .inf file is going to work.

As for telling that the driver you installed was probably not correct, I looked at the .inf file that I extracted from the Windows 2000/XP driver from this site (I had to install the driver using wine in order to separate the .inf file from the .exe package; I then ended up with the .inf file at ~/wine/drive_c/windows/inf/arusb_lh.inf.

If you open that file with a text editor, you will see a list towards the top of the device IDs of the wireless cards that that driver thinks it should support.  The ID for your wireless card is 0cf3:0002 (according to 'lsusb').  There's an entry for 0cf3:9170, which is close to your card (same vendor ID, the vendor ID being the first four digits), but nothing that matches exactly.

By default, ndiswrapper will also look at this file to decide whether its entries match any hardware currently attached to your computer.  If it doesn't find any, you don't get the "device present" line in the output of "ndiswrapper -l".  You can use the -a argument to force ndiswrapper to try to use a certain Windows driver regardless of whether the .inf file says it should; sometimes this works, but I suspect in your case we will need to find a .inf file that actually matches.

I didn't look at the .inf files of either of the other two drivers on EuGenius's site yet; maybe they match.  It would also be good to check the file that you actually installed into ndiswrapper. (Did you get it from the Internet or did it come on a CD with the wireless card?  Does it definitely work in Windows)

----------


## AlP36

I executed the command 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ 

and as you can see there was no response.

I did a cabextract on the .exe file that came with the adapter and this was the output:
data1.cab
data1.hdr
data2.cab
engine32.cab
layout.bin
setup.exe
setup.ibt
setup.ini
setup.inx

I tried a couple of things to see if there was a way to see an .inf file but got zilch. That is when I was going to see what was in windows\system23 when windows crashed.

----------


## AlP36

OK - I just looked at the net5523.inf that I installed. I thought I had gotten it from the Engenius site but the .zip file I opened had a slightly different name and the net5523.inf I loaded says it is for an AR5001 wireless network adapter, however there was a section that had this:
HKR, Ndi, DeviceID, 0, "USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0001"



[ATHER_DEV_UB51.id.reg]

HKR, Ndi, DeviceID, 0, "USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0003"

So, I am still unsure what device it is good for.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: that's interesting.  The .inf file does look like it's valid.  However, the fact that the "dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis" command returns nothing makes me think something else must be wrong.  Are you sure the ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 package are installed?  You can use Synaptic Package Manager (under the System>Administration menu) to check.

If you are sure those packages are installed, then I'm not sure what else could be wrong and I would suggest that it would make most sense to do a clean reinstallation of Ubuntu.  It's possible that the things you tried to get ndiswrapper working before could have mucked up something weird, and starting with a clean slate would be a good idea.  Please let me know if you want to go that route, and I'll give you instructions on what to do immediately after reinstalling the operating system that should hopefully get the wireless working straight away.

----------


## AlP36

I had kinda' been thinking the same thing. Both ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 packages are there so I suppose a reinstall is next. For some reason this system took forevvver to load. I didn't have any problem with 9.04 except it kept freezing after it was loaded, so I went to 9.10. I think it had to do with the program I used to partition the disk. I read that gparted was giving some people problems.

Since I have some stuff I have got to complete before Sunday and the first part of next week will be doctor visits and my wife having surgery I will have to wait a while before I do it. And since ******* will not boot right now this is my only working system. 

Thanks again for all you have done for me. I will get back as soon as I have something up and running to let you know how it turns out. Go ahead and post your suggestions as to procedures after a re-install and I will try to get it running before I post again.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: I've done some more googling and think that the problem might be the fact that the device doesn't have any firmware loaded, according to output of the "lsusb" command.  I ignored this before, but after thinking about it more and doing a little research, I think this may well be what's wrong.  In Windows, the drivers would load the firmware on the fly, but in Linux with ndiswrapper that won't work.

This page has instructions for downloading firmware that should work, however.  Please give these commands a try:


```
wget http://verein.lst.de/~hch/ar5523.tgz
tar xf ar5523.tgz ar5523/uath-ar5523.bin --strip 1
sudo mv uath-ar5523.bin /lib/firmware
```

Then try rebooting and see if anything changes; in particular, please check whether lsusb still reports the "no firmware" bit.  If it doesn't, hopefully the wireless card will now work.  If it still does, please let me know if:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -ie firmware
```

reports anything.

You can try this either on the original system or on a fresh install; it shouldn't matter.  Hopefully this will be the trick to get things working (in any case, this is probably at least part of the problem, and it's reassuring to have this as an explanation for why things were so strange before...dmesg probably wasn't mentioning the device as a result of missing firmware).

Also note that the page I linked to above has instructions for installing a native Linux driver for your card, which apparently exists.  Unfortunately, I tried compiling the driver on Karmic and it didn't work because it doesn't like the kernel, and I wasn't able to find a patch to make it work.  But if the firmware stuff doesn't help, figuring out how to compile this ar5523 driver would probably be the next move.

And of course, reinstalling Ubuntu would still not hurt, although I don't think it's as important anymore because now we have a more concrete idea of what's wrong rather than just vaguely assuming it has something to do with your system having been mucked up.

----------


## vancousa

Pytheas22 I want to thank you again for your help getting my Wireless Network card operating.  I do not want to bother you but the automatic update application loaded the latest version of ubuntu 9.10 and now any web site which has audio/sound will not play through my sound card.  The alerts play but no audio from any website.  Could you point me to where I can find a solution?  Audio from any website ie youtube has no sound but did before the latest update.

I can't thank you enough in advance for your assistance.

----------


## pytheas22

*vancousa*: unfortunately I really know very little about sound in Ubuntu.  The best advice I can offer is to start with this wiki page, which offers a good overview for sound troubleshooting. This thread may also be useful, depending on what exactly is wrong (which you probably don't know at this point), and in general googling stuff like "karmic (or ubuntu 9.10) no sound firefox" should also help.

If you can't get anywhere with these links or you don't understanding something they say, let me know and I'll see if I can help you more.  Sorry I can't offer any more concrete advice regarding sound issues.

----------


## bkratz

> *vancousa*: unfortunately I really know very little about sound in Ubuntu.  The best advice I can offer is to start with this wiki page, which offers a good overview for sound troubleshooting. This thread may also be useful, depending on what exactly is wrong (which you probably don't know at this point), and in general googling stuff like "karmic (or ubuntu 9.10) no sound firefox" should also help.
> 
> If you can't get anywhere with these links or you don't understanding something they say, let me know and I'll see if I can help you more.  Sorry I can't offer any more concrete advice regarding sound issues.


There is also a mutimedia forum available.

http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334

----------


## billybag

i upgraded my girlfriend's laptop from linux mint 7 to linux mint 8. her laptop no longer connects to the internet. i have tried everything i can find online (that doesnt involve downloading things since i cant with no internet). Can anyone, please, help me with this. I am pulling my hair out and my girlfriend is going to be angry when she gets home.

----------


## pytheas22

*bkratz*: many thanks for the tip.

*billybag*: if you post the output of the following commands I'll try to help, although I've never used Mint and your problem may or may not involve ndiswrapper:


```
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -ie radio
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
```

If you have no way of getting the laptop online right now, you can save that output into a text file, then use a USB stick to transfer it to an Internet-connected machine and upload here.

----------


## AlP36

pytheas22 - I just read you last post on my problem and I will try to get that working. The message about "No firmware" had troubled me from the beginning but in all my searches I had not seen the page you directed me to. I will try to get the adapter working, then I may reload Ubuntu anyway to see if it solves a freezing problem. If the adapter works then I will have hi-speed to reload updates. 
In any event I will keep you updated on how I progress. 

Thanks again.

BTW, as far as vancousa's problem with sound I solved the same problem in System-Preferences-Sound by removing the checked box that muted the sound.

----------


## AlP36

pytheas22- I have gotten to this point in the process on ar5523-Debian Wiki:



My question now is: since I my kernel is 2.6.31 will there be a problem using this patch if I change the 2.6.2* to 2.6.3*?

Just want to be sure.

----------


## vancousa

> *vancousa*: unfortunately I really know very little about sound in Ubuntu.  The best advice I can offer is to start with this wiki page, which offers a good overview for sound troubleshooting. This thread may also be useful, depending on what exactly is wrong (which you probably don't know at this point), and in general googling stuff like "karmic (or ubuntu 9.10) no sound firefox" should also help.
> 
> If you can't get anywhere with these links or you don't understanding something they say, let me know and I'll see if I can help you more.  Sorry I can't offer any more concrete advice regarding sound issues.



Thanks for the info.  I will use it to investigate the problem.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: it looks like you're attempting to compile the whole ar5523 driver.  I tried that and it didn't work on the Ubuntu 9.10 kernel, and I couldn't figure out how to fix it.

For the time being, I was hoping you could just install the firmware for the card using these commands (which I copied from the page on the Debian wiki that I linked to):


```
wget http://verein.lst.de/~hch/ar5523.tgz
tar xf ar5523.tgz ar5523/uath-ar5523.bin --strip 1
sudo mv uath-ar5523.bin /lib/firmware
```

After running these commands, you will have firmware installed for the device.  Next, try driving it with ndiswrapper, as you were before.  As far as I know, the firmware should be the same whether you're driving the card with ar5523, ndiswrapper or in Windows.  But the reason it wasn't working with ndiswrapper before is probably that there was no firmware.

If ndiswrapper still fails to work even after installing the firmware, we can try to figure out how to compile the ar5523 driver, but for now I think the simpler solution is to just load the firmware and then give ndiswrapper another try.

To answer your question:



> My question now is: since I my kernel is 2.6.31 will there be a problem using this patch if I change the 2.6.2* to 2.6.3*?


Yes, if you do that you'll get a file-not-found error because there's no patch for 2.6.3* kernels included with the source code.  You can try patching using the patches for the 2.6.2* kernels and then compile, but if you're like me, it will fail to build if you do that.

*vancousa*: let us know how you get on.  Also note AlP36's advice above.

----------


## Extract_Here

I hate this problem the same thing happened to me when i first installed 9.04. Your going to need to achieve a direct connect from the router so you can get the correct software to install your wireless driver. 
 The things you will need to download 
1. ndiswrapper you can get this from the synaptic package manager 
(system>administrator>synaptic) 
2. You will need to find the driver for your wireless card(google search its brand name along with driver. eg. ("Belkin" Driver) download it even if its a Windows Exe. file 
3. Browse the windows exe. file and find the file with .inf on the end eg. (belkin.inf)
4. once you have found that file open up Ndiswrapper It has a different name in the menu its called windows wireless drivers. (system>admin>windows wireless drivers)
5. drag the .inf file into the NDiswrapper and your wireless should connect.

if your still having problems message me and we can talk further.

-may the source be with you

----------


## AlP36

*Extract_Here*-- Thanks for the response. I have pretty much tried all  that procedure.

*pytheas22:* I hope I am not getting confused. I think I have got everything in order. Here is the output from 
$ ndiswrapper -l
$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan



and 
$ lshw -C Network


It seems that the driver is installed and the device is present. But still not seeing any of the wireless networks that I know are present.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: it looks like we're closer--dmesg at least now mentions stuff happening with ndiswrapper.  Unfortunately, ndiswrapper doesn't seem to want to work with the Windows driver you loaded into it.

I found a thread where someone with the same advice says that using ndiswrapper with the Windows driver from TP-LINK worked.  I think it would be worth giving that a try.  To do so, first uninstall the current driver with:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
sudo rm /lib/firmware/uath-ar5523.bin
```

Then download and install the driver from TP-LINK:


```
wget http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/2007116174835.zip
unzip 2007116174835.zip
cd Win2000_XP/Driver\ Files/
sudo ndiswrapper -i net5523.inf
```

Then reboot.  Hopefully it will finally work.  If not, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
```

FYI, I got this from here, which deals with the same chipset (0CF3:0002) as yours even though it's a different vendor, so it should work, if the testimonies there are to be believed.

If this still fails, it will probably be necessary to compile the native ar5523 module.  But hopefully it won't come to that.

----------


## KSofen

I have got my wireless card working with these instructions, but when I try to connect to my home wireless network with WPA/WPA2 encryption it appears to be trying and trying but never connecting and authenticating.  Is this type of difficulty related to ndiswrapper or something else?  I think I've read and tried every guide google can locate.  No joy.

I have Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 and a Belkin Pre-N PCMCIA notebook card.  The drivers and software all seem to be properly in place and I've entered all the right details i.e., passwords, newtork names.  It shows and prompts for my network and password -- but the icon and the top just spins and spins and prompts for the password again and again after timing out.

I abandoned Ubuntu Netmix because the touchpad on my laptop could not select any of the desktop icons -- it was always selecting something to the left of where the mouse cursor actually was on the screen.  The regular desktop version works.

----------


## pytheas22

KSofen: there are several possible reasons that NetworkManager could be failing to connect, and not all of them are related to ndiswrapper.  But many people who experience trouble like this have better luck using wicd, an alternative connection manager.  To install wicd (assuming you have a wired Internet connection available; otherwise let me know and I'll tell you how to install it without being online), type:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  Enter the password for your network (in wicd you have to enter the password before clicking connect; it doesn't prompt you for it with a pop-up box like NetworkManager does) and try connecting.

If wicd doesn't help you, please let me know the output of these commands and I'll see if there might be another way to get connected:


```
lsusb
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
ndiswrapper -l
```

Also note that installing wicd will for you to uninstall NetworkManager because they conflict with each other.  If you ever want NM back, just type:


```
sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
```

----------


## Topher_G

ptheas22: I have a similar problem as what has been mentioned here, however, I have no experience with commands and such.  I have been working for several days trying to get my wireless USB to connect on my desktop - maybe you can help?

OS: Karmic 9.10 (with udpates and such)
Machine: HP Pavilion a6042
Hardware: Linksys Wireless Compact G USB Network Adapter

I have drug my machine across the house for temporary ethernet access, however, this is not a permanent solution.  I was confident that I could fix this problem and have yet to do so.

Also, I have tried many things, including other applications (managers) and packets.

I believe my USB is using RT73 driver - I would so appreciate your expertise and assistance.

Thank you in advance

----------


## KSofen

sudo apt-get install wicd 
Resulted in an error that the package could not be located.  First command downloaded and extracted something -- seemed like it worked.

I found a wiki on wicd and tried

sudo aptitude install wicd

and that seemed to work, however, I can't locate wicd on my system anywhere.

----------


## pytheas22

*Topher_G*: rt73-based devices should work fine in Ubuntu 9.10 so I'm wondering what's wrong for you.  If you could please post the output of these commands hopefully we'll be able to fix it:


```
dmesg | grep -e rt -e wlan
lsusb
lshw -C Network
modinfo rt73
sudo iwlist scan
```

Also, to be clear, do you see a wireless interface and are simply unable to connect, or is Ubuntu not detecting your wireless card at all?
*
KSofen*: that's strange that the package manager did not find wicd; it should be in the default Ubuntu 9.10 repositories.  In any case, if you download this file, save it to your desktop and then double click to install, it should work.

----------


## Topher_G

pytheas22: thanks for the assistance; I will do my best

here are the results of all scripts you asked me to run; the machine no longer has an active connection ('cause I had to move it back to the desk) and I am not sure whether or not the wireless interface is being seen - I have nothing in Network Manager.

Here are the results:
dmesg results:
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus: 
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node 
[    0.000000] Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus 
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008 
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000) 
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done. 
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout: 
[    0.003606] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks 
[    0.004000] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks 
[    0.152647] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware 
[    0.161595] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5) 
[    0.169529] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10 io port: [0xfc00-0xfc3f] 
[    0.169539] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20 io port: [0x1c00-0x1c3f] 
[    0.169544] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24 io port: [0xf400-0xf43f] 
[    0.169563] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold 
[    0.169637] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2 
[    0.169639] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.169690] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2 
[    0.169692] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.169780] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold 
[    0.169816] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20 io port: [0xf000-0xf00f] 
[    0.169855] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 14 io port: [0xec00-0xec07] 
[    0.169877] pci 0000:00:07.0: supports D1 D2 
[    0.169879] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.169905] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10 io port: [0x9f0-0x9f7] 
[    0.169909] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14 io port: [0xbf0-0xbf3] 
[    0.169913] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18 io port: [0x970-0x977] 
[    0.169917] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c io port: [0xb70-0xb73] 
[    0.169921] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd80f] 
[    0.169955] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 10 io port: [0x9e0-0x9e7] 
[    0.169959] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 14 io port: [0xbe0-0xbe3] 
[    0.169963] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 18 io port: [0x960-0x967] 
[    0.169967] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 1c io port: [0xb60-0xb63] 
[    0.169971] pci 0000:00:08.1: reg 20 io port: [0xc400-0xc40f] 
[    0.170021] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.170057] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.170089] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.170238] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 14 io port: [0xbc00-0xbc07] 
[    0.170266] pci 0000:01:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold 
[    0.170303] pci 0000:01:09.0: reg 14 io port: [0xb800-0xb87f] 
[    0.170334] pci 0000:01:09.0: supports D2 
[    0.170336] pci 0000:01:09.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold 
[    0.170368] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xbfff] 
[    0.170410] pci 0000:00:09.0: bridge io port: [0xa000-0xafff] 
[    0.170453] pci 0000:00:0b.0: bridge io port: [0x9000-0x9fff] 
[    0.170494] pci 0000:00:0c.0: bridge io port: [0x8000-0x8fff] 
[    0.247928] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved 
[    0.247930] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved 
[    0.247933] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved 
[    0.247936] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved 
[    0.247939] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved 
[    0.247942] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved 
[    0.247945] system 00:01: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved 
[    0.247948] system 00:01: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved 
[    0.247964] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved 
[    0.247967] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved 
[    0.247969] system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved 
[    0.512793] pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X 
[    0.512799] pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64 
[    0.512871] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X 
[    0.512875] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64 
[    0.512944] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X 
[    0.512948] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64 
[    0.871003] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled 
[    0.872625] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2 
[    0.876115] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1 
[    0.876120] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported 
[    0.888012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00 
[    0.888123] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected 
[    0.946089] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected 
[    0.946243] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly. 
[    0.946610] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1 
[    0.946616] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 
[    0.946789] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4 
[    0.946821] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0 
[    0.946859] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs 
[    0.948974] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode 
[    0.949299] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2010-01-03 20:24:37 UTC (1262550277) 
[    1.053477] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 
[    1.081773] ata6: port disabled. ignoring. 
[    1.711029] USB Mass Storage support registered. 
[    2.249040] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: fixing up Logitech keyboard report descriptor 
[    2.797333] kjournald2 starting: pid 400, dev loop0:8, commit interval 5 seconds 
[   12.461814] udev: starting version 147 
[   13.790141] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp) 
[   14.080173] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::radio 
[   14.080192] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::assoc 
[   14.080209] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::quality 
[   14.080571] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb 
[   16.324762] rt2800usb 1-3:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin 
[   16.716317] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver 
[   18.406756] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready 

lsusb results:
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1737:0077 Linksys 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 

lshw -C Network results:
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. 
  *-network               
       description: Wireless interface 
       physical id: 2 
       logical name: wlan0 
       serial: 00:23:69:d7:33:d0 
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless 
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn 

modinfo rt73 results:
ERROR: modinfo: could not find module rt73 

sudo iwlist scan results:
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning. 

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wlan0     No scan results

----------


## pytheas22

*Topher_G*: it looks like your card is detected, but for some reason it's unable to scan for networks.  I did some googling and this appears to be a common issue in Ubuntu 9.10 with this wireless card, and results from the chipset being too new.

This thread (see in particular post #2) contains instructions for installing an updated version of the driver that should work better.  Please give them a try.  If you have any trouble or something's not clear, let me know, but basically it looks like you should be able to copy and paste the commands easily enough.

If you follow those instructions but still can't get the card working, please let me again see the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e rt
sudo iwlist scan
modinfo rt2870sta
```

Also just FYI, your device uses the rt2870sta driver, not rt73 (they're both for Ralink devices, but the rt28** modules are for the latest generation; rt73 devices are a bit older).

----------


## Topher_G

pytheas22:  Thank You!  I will take a look and see if I can get it working tonight when I get home from work - do I need to be connected to the Internet to do this?

----------


## Topher_G

pytheas22:  Let's try a new approach.  Is there a way to find out if a wireless usb adapter will work?  I have been thinking of buying a new one -- just put it off, really.

Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*Topher_G*: first off, yes, you would need to be online for those instructions to work--although if it's impossible for you to get a wired connection, you could work around that difficulty.

As for purchasing a new device, there's a list here that keeps track of device support in Ubuntu, although I would double-check anything you read there with another source before purchasing; also note that some of that information is years out of date.

The tricky thing about buying wireless devices is that the part that matters to Linux is what's called the chipset.  Certain chipsets (rt73 for example) are very well supported in Linux and will work out-of-the-box, others not so much.  Unfortunately, most hardware manufacturers have a habit of putting different chipsets in devices sold under the same name.

For example, I have two wireless USB sticks branded as "DWL-G122" devices and sold by D-Link.  They look identical, and their packaging was identical.  But one has an rt73 chipset and works great in Ubuntu; the other has a totally different chipset and requires ndiswrapper to work.

I've never seen a package that mentions which chipset is in the device being sold, although some manufacturers will at least note the revision number, which you can usually google to figure out which chipset it corresponds to (my two DWL-G122 sticks are different revisions--one is C1 and the other is A1--hence the difference in what's inside them).  You can also sometimes figure it out when you're buying online by searching through customer comments to see if anyone mentions Linux support (although again, it's not a sure thing that the customer who commented will receive the same version of the device as the one you purchase).

The only way to know for sure which chipset is in your card is to plug it into a computer and run the "lsusb" command to get the device ID (a number in the form of XXXX:XXXX).  Then you would google to figure out which chipset that is and how well Linux will support it.  So if all else fails, buy from a store with a good return policy, and you can always take the device back if it turns out not to have the chipset you expected.

Anyway, sorry for an exhaustively detailed response (and that the situation is so complicated), but I hope this helps.  If it's not too much hassle, I think it would be worth it for you to try to get your current stick working using the instructions in that thread I linked to, because everything I read suggests that will work; also, I expect that in the near future (probably by the time Ubuntu 10.04 is released in April), your current stick will work very well in Linux.  The support is out there, but the card just doesn't work too well in Ubuntu 9.10 because your device is very new and Ubuntu hasn't yet caught up with the latest drivers for that chipset--but in the meantime, you can compile the latest driver code yourself, which is what the instructions in that thread will do for you.

But then again, most USB wireless sticks are not too expensive, if you can find one that Ubuntu likes...

----------


## KSofen

Is there another network manager I can try because wicd crashed when I installed it and does not operate.

I'm beginning to think my old notebook is just not going to work.  The touchpad won't control the gui and my wireless networking seems hopeless and I'm pretty much unwilling to spend a dime on new hardware.

Ubuntu is a nice system and it can't support everything, but I'm sure I'll have it on my desktop as my primary system at some point in the future.

What I'd like to see is Ubuntu get way ahead of the curve and develop a bare bones superfast o/s version that will just do all the ghostware that is the future of home computing.  Sure would resurrect a lot of old hardware.  Hard to believe we'll all be using "dumb" terminals again, but it sure looks like that future is inevitable.  It's actually pretty useful for that purpose now and with optimizations could be even better.

----------


## pytheas22

KSofen: I'm sorry you had trouble with wicd.  The only other connection manager I know of is wifi-radar, which can be installed through Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager.  Unfortunately, to get WPA working in it requires a little bit of custom configuration; see this page for instructions.

Otherwise, depending on how much more time you're interested in putting into this, you may be able to get your connection working by playing with your router's settings (switching the WPA type, the wireless channel, authentication mode, etc. can sometimes make a difference), or by switching to a different driver (currently you're using the native driver, but maybe you'd have better luck with ndiswrapper).  Let me know if you're interested in pursuing these paths.  Otherwise, I understand if you'd rather just give up on Ubuntu on this machine.

----------


## Colinchocolate

I have a D-Link WUA-2340.
Errors I've Gotten:

sudo modprobe ndiswrapper=
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.

lshw -C network
*-network
description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82801DB PRO/100 VM (LOM) Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:05:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 81
       serial: 00:0b:cd:2e:f2:63
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=66 link=no maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
       resources: irq:20 memory:f0400000-f0400fff ioport:1000(size=64)

I blacklisted e100 to see if it would recognize my card, but nope!

dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan =
nothing happens

depmod -n | grep alias | grep -v ':' | grep -i e100 =
nothing happens

the lshw -C network now gives me *-network:0 UNCLAIMED over this part:
description: Ethernet interface
        product: 82801DB PRO/100 VM (LOM) Ethernet Controller etc.

I have every version of the driver if I need to install a different one, currently i'm using 1.01.

----------


## pytheas22

Colinchocolate: please post the output of these commands with the adapter plugged in:



```
lsusb
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
```

With that information I will hopefully be able to help you find the right driver for your device.

You can unblacklist the e100 ethernet driver; that's not the problem here.  Also don't worry about the warning messages you get when you type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"; they don't mean anything important.

----------


## Colinchocolate

lsusb=
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:009d Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 07d1:3a08 D-Link System predator Bootloader Download
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bc2:2101 Seagate RSS LLC 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

it will take me a few minitues to boot linux, hold on

----------


## Colinchocolate

uname -rm = 2.6.31-14-generic i686

ndiswrapper -l = WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
neta5agu : driver installed
    device (07D1:3A08) present

----------


## Colinchocolate

Does the version of ndiswrapper matter? I have 1.55

----------


## Colinchocolate

Hello?

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks for the information.  It looks like things should be working alright, but I see that you have the ndiswrapper module blacklisted for some reason.  Please try undoing that by typing:



```
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
```

Then make sure the ndiswrapper module is loaded at boot by typing:



```
echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Now, reboot and hopefully the wireless card will work.  If it still doesn't, please let me know the output of these commands, in this order:



```
lsmod | grep ndis
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
```




> Does the version of ndiswrapper matter? I have 1.5


No, the version shouldn't matter, except in special cases.  I wouldn't worry about this for now.




> Hello?


I do my best to respond as quickly as possible, but please keep in mind that I'm only one person doing this for free.  Please only bump the thread if I haven't responded in more than a couple days.

I'll be on a train for most of tomorrow so I may not get a chance to check this again until tomorrow evening (New York time).

----------


## Colinchocolate

sorry. :Sad:

----------


## Colinchocolate

lsmod | grep ndis =

ndiswrapper           185404  0 

sudo modprobe ndiswrapper =

WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.

dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan =

[   13.707378] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.325428] ndiswrapper: driver neta5agu (D-Link,05/08/2006,1.5.202.2) loaded
[   14.327103] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2329): not fully implemented (yet)
[   15.025091] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1c:f0:d9:5c:50 using NDIS driver: neta5agu, version: 0x10005, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 07D1:3A08.F.conf
[   15.085125] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   15.085233] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   20.072889] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   57.408632] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   59.522340] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   70.512026] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

sudo iwlist scan =

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:10:09:3E:53
                    ESSID:"kinneysssid"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:20/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0F:66:43:A3:26
                    ESSID:"hilger2"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:9/100  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:D1:30:5F:87
                    ESSID:"hoodnet"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)
                    Quality:54/100  Signal level:-61 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=200
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:18:F8:C9:8E:32
                    ESSID:"Steelers#1"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:7/100  Signal level:-91 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0F:66:02:CB:C5
                    ESSID:"gandjcpa"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:4/100  Signal level:-93 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1B:2F:E1:D4:74
                    ESSID:"ENDORA"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:7/100  Signal level:-91 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 07 - Address: 00:18:39:C3:F9:FE
                    ESSID:"linksys4"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:4/100  Signal level:-93 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0

Looking at quality, you can probably tell which is my network.
A box popped up saying that I wasn't connected to anything on my linux!
That's new!

----------


## pytheas22

This all looks good.  If you left-click on the NetworkManager icon in your system tray (which by default is in the top-right corner of your screen), you should see a list of networks.  Click yours to connect to it.  Does this work?

----------


## Colinchocolate

I opened NetworkManager, but i see no neworks there.

----------


## Colinchocolate

It now shows networks but won't connect to them. I type in the wep key, and it just waits a few seconds then asks again.

----------


## pytheas22

You may have better luck connecting with wicd instead of NetworkManager.  wicd is another connection manager that works better in some cases.  To install it, search for it in the Software Center or just type in a terminal:



```
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

After it installs, launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  Please let me know if you're able to complete the connection with wicd.  (Also note that in wicd, you have to enter your WEP key before pressing connect.  If you can't find the place to do that, let me know.)

----------


## Colinchocolate

I can't use the installer, because i don't have a connection! :Smile: 
Edit: Is there a way i can get it on my XP then transfer it?

----------


## Colinchocolate

http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/wicd here?

----------


## pytheas22

Ah, yes, sorry for not thinking of that.  Yes, you can download the package from one of the mirrors at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/wicd/download and double-click to install it.

----------


## Colinchocolate

I can't install because it says: Dependancy of python-urwid not satisfiable.

----------


## pytheas22

Ah, that's obnoxious.  Please try downloading this installer and use it instead.  This is the generic wicd installer rather than Ubuntu's customized version.  The generic wicd build should have all of its dependencies already satisfied.

----------


## Xog

> Ah, that's obnoxious.  Please try downloading this installer and use it instead.  This is the generic wicd installer rather than Ubuntu's customized version.  The generic wicd build should have all of its dependencies already satisfied.


when i get home im going to try this out. if it works im going to masturbate to your name or something.

----------


## Xog

> Ah, that's obnoxious.  Please try downloading this installer and use it instead.  This is the generic wicd installer rather than Ubuntu's customized version.  The generic wicd build should have all of its dependencies already satisfied.


the installer you linked to (1.5.9) isn't the latest one and when I tried to open the .deb it told me network-manager is a conflict.

The one needed is wicd_1.6.2.2-2_all.deb: http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/wicd/download

booting ubuntu now to see if it works *crosses fingers*

editing as I go along:
1) requires dependency: python-urwid
2) screw this, not spending another 16 hours straight trying to find this problem. im going to ask for help in my own thread.

----------


## AlP36

pytheas22 - I am back and going to make another stab at getting this d*** Atheros 5523 usb to work. I may be getting off subject here, if so let me know.
You directed me to this site:   http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523 and I have been studying the process there to see if I can use those procedures. Now I have a question about one of them - 

*Patch the driver for use with Linux kernel version 2.6.26, then compile:*

$ cd ar5523
$ patch < debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.2*
$ make

Do I need to do that and would it work with Kernel 2.6.31-17-generic in Ubuntu? Changing path and numbering of course.

----------


## AlP36

I also wanted to ask about the info here:

http://sourceforge.net/project/shown...ease_id=374651

which says in 
Release Notes for ndiswrapper 1.6:
* Support for Atheros USB drivers, including RangeMAX MIMO,  added.

The latest version I can find is 1.55 so I suppose that is what he is referring to. But why do you think we not been able to find this support in there? Is this support for the newer chips?

BTW, I have been able to get ndiswrapper to work with an Airlink101 (zd2111 chip) usb adapter using some of what you helped me with the first time. I put it in the window and taped aluminum foil behind and get about 20% strength. But I am sure if I get the ar5523 unit working I can increase that. Still 10X - 20X better than dial up.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: glad to give this another shot.  Yes, if you try to compile the driver from that site, it will need to be patched in order to compile properly against the kernel you have installed on Ubuntu.  The issue here is that the driver was written for slightly older kernels, and in order to work on the latest kernels, the source code needs to be tweaked a little.  A patch provides the tweaking.

Unfortunately, that site on the Debian wiki doesn't offer any patches for 2.6.31 kernels, and I can't find any elsewhere.  You can try using the patch for the 2.6.28 kernel, but I really doubt it will work.

However, what I think might work is using ndiswrapper to drive the card, now that you have the firmware installed (if you didn't install it and the output of "lsusb" still mentions there being "No firmware," please run the commands from post #658 to download and install firmware).  I know you tried ndiswrapper before, but at that time there was no firmware, which I think was what was preventing it from working.

If ndiswrapper fails, we can go back to trying to compile the ar5523 driver, but without a patch that may not be possible.  You could write a patch, but I'm no C programmer, unfortunately.  You could also just downgrade to an older kernel in order to run the driver code as it's written now, which might be a more feasible option.

----------


## pytheas22

> I also wanted to ask about the info here:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/shown...ease_id=374651
> 
> which says in
> Release Notes for ndiswrapper 1.6:
> * Support for Atheros USB drivers, including RangeMAX MIMO, added.
> 
> The latest version I can find is 1.55 so I suppose that is what he is referring to. But why do you think we not been able to find this support in there? Is this support for the newer chips?
> ...


Ah, that might be the information we were looking for all along!  It addresses how to solve the firmware issue in order to get your card working with ndiswrapper.  The approach I had been trying was different, but this clarifies a lot.

Please disregard the post above.  Give me a few minutes and I'll write out instructions on where I think we should go from here.  Hopefully the solution is close; thanks a lot for finding that page.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: ok, please give these commands a try.  This is a lot of stuff and it has to be run in this order to work.  Please post the output of all of it so I can see if it goes as expected (some commands may have no output).  Also please make sure the device is plugged in while you run this:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
sudo apt-get install build-essential ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 libusb-dev
mkdir ~/ndiswrapper-stuff
cd ~/ndiswrapper-stuff
wget http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30111&d=1177015001 ###if it hangs here press control-C to return to the command prompt
tar -xzvf attach*
sudo ndiswrapper -i netwpn111.inf
wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/stable/1.6/ndiswrapper-1.6.tar.gz/download
tar -xzvf ndiswrapper-1.6.tar.gz 
cd ndiswrapper-1.6/utils/
make
sudo cp load_fw_ar5523 /usr/bin
cd ~/ndiswrapper-stuff
sudo load_fw_ar5523 ar5523.bin
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep ndis
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
```

I know that's a lot of code and I'm happy to explain what it all does tomorrow if you like, but for now I need to head to bed.  Hopefully this will all do the trick, though.  Let me know.

----------


## AlP36

OK - I got it all in although I missed the third step and had to get it later. That may have fouled up something but I don't think it did. I kept a record of the out put from every step in an .odt document. I don't think you will want the entire thing, do you? It is 9 pages long. Here is the output from the last 3 commands:
Step #18:
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ dmesg | grep ndis 
[   13.311799] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no) 
[   14.047701] ndiswrapper: driver zd1211bu (WLAN,10/28/2005,6.3.0.0) loaded 
[   14.515366] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper 
[   41.370137] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12 
[39448.539647] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper 
[39448.872151] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed 
[39479.897098] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no) 
[39480.121403] ndiswrapper: driver zd1211bu (WLAN,10/28/2005,6.3.0.0) loaded 
[39480.516405] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper 
[39495.766965] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12 
[39598.432328] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$

Step #19:
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ ndiswrapper -l 
net5523 : driver installed 
netwpn111 : driver installed 
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. 
zd1211bu : driver installed 
	device (0ACE:1215) present (alternate driver: zd1211rw)

Step #20:
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ sudo iwlist scan 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning. 

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wlan0     Scan completed : 
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1F:90:A5:8C:78 
                    ESSID:"salon" 
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g 
                    Mode:Managed 
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) 
                    Quality:32/100  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm 
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 
                    Extra:bcn_int=100 
                    Extra:atim=0 
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:11:95:36:9C:15 
                    ESSID:"dlink" 
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g 
                    Mode:Managed 
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) 
                    Quality:18/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm 
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 
                    Extra:bcn_int=100 
                    Extra:atim=0 


And from lsusb:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:221e Canon, Inc. CanoScan 8400F
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Still (no Firmware) with the ar5523. I tried disconnecting the zd1211 adapter and unpluging and repluging the ar5523 with no luck. Also rebooted with the 5523 only but no change. 
After looking at Step 19 output I did look in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and found this one entry:
alias usb:v0ACEp1215d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper

Do I need a similar entry for the ar5523?

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: thanks for running the commands.  There are a few different issues that still need to be addressed before it will work, but I'm curious in particular to know whether the command that was supposed to load the firmware proceeded correctly.  That command was:


```
sudo load_fw_ar5523 ~/ndiswrapper-stuff/ar5523.bin
```

If you type that command, what does it say?  Afterwards, does 'lsusb' still mention the "No firmware" stuff?

Getting the firmware loaded I think is really the key here.

And to provide a better explanation of what all those commands did, in case you're interested: the link you provided yesterday explained how the firmware is supposed to be loaded for this device (which is an exceptional case; on most adapters this would not be an issue) by ndiswrapper.

In earlier versions of ndiswrapper, there was a utility called load_fw_ar5523, which came with ndiswrapper, that you would run to load the ar5523 firmware.  For some reason that I couldn't figure out, that utility no longer exists in the current version of ndiswrapper.  To work around this, the commands I had you run yesterday grabbed part of the source code for version 1.6 of ndiswrapper (which is older than version 1.55, the most up-to-date relase...go figure), which contains the firmware utility, and then compile just that part.  Then I had you copy the firmware program to your /usr/bin directory so you could execute it from anywhere.

Now, if we're lucky, you'll be able to run that program and have it load the firmware.  Then you would just load the ndiswrapper driver, and everything is supposed to be peachy, according to that documentation you linked to yesterday.  Before we go any further, however, we should make sure the firmware program is really doing what it's supposed to do, because everything else is contingent on that.

Thanks for your patience in all this.  I know a lot of this is confusing, and the fact that ndiswrapper is sketchily documented and works in mysterious ways doesn't help.

----------


## AlP36

I had intended to mention that command, because I had to add the vendor and product ID's in the form xxx(space)xxxx. Here are the results:

Step #15:
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ sudo load_fw_ar5523 ar5523.bin 
main(204): no valid device found; if you are sure you have Atheros USBbased device, UNPLUG AND REPLUG THE DEVICE, run 'load_fw_ar5523' again with vendor and product ids, which can be obtained with 'lsusb' command 

Step 15a:
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ sudo load_fw_ar5523 ar5523.bin 0cf3 0002 
loading firmware for device 0x0CF3:0x0002 ... 
done 
alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$

However, lsusb still gives the (no firmware) for the ar5523. Thus:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi

Then after I saw the output of ndiswrapper -l:

alp910@alp910-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-stuff$ ndiswrapper -l 
net5523 : driver installed 
netwpn111 : driver installed 
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. 
zd1211bu : driver installed 
	device (0ACE:1215) present (alternate driver: zd1211rw)

I began looking for what was there for the zd1211 and found the "alias usb" line I mentioned before in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper. I am not sure though what put the "alias usb" line in there and it may not apply to the present case since Ubuntu 9.10 recognized the zd1211 chip, it just didn't connect to the router until I added the different driver.

One question about the commands I entered tho. Why was it necessary to install the wpn111 driver? I believe I had found something about that driver when I loaded the alternate driver for the zd1211.

----------


## pytheas22

*AlP36*: thanks again for the information.  The fact that the firmware loader proceeds without dumping any error messages, yet does not get rid of the "No firmware" line in 'lsusb', is not exactly encouraging.  But it's also better than getting an error.  I think for the time being we may as well proceed under the assumption that the firmware is being loaded properly, since I don't really have any better ideas.

I had you load the WPN111 driver because I thought, based on this post, that it might drive your card.  I was probably wrong on that account (I'm not actually sure right now why I thought that would work; it's possible I was totally confused on that point when I was writing out the commands the other night).  All the same, it looks from your 'ndiswrapper -l' output now that you have a driver for ar5523 installed (did you install that on your own?  I don't think any of the commands I had you run would have installed it), but it's still not recognizing the device.

Do you remember how we got 'ndiswrapper -l' to report "device present" for the ar5523 card before?  I looked through previous posts in this thread but all I can see is that we tried to force ndiswrapper to drive the device.  Did you ever actually find a .inf file that has the correct vendor and product IDs for the device in it?

I think the next step should be to get the 'ndiswrapper -l' output to report "device present," and then try starting the card up, once the firmware is loaded (regardless of whether 'lsusb' thinks it's loaded or not).  To do that, we'll need to find the right .inf file to load into ndiswrapper (or try forcing it to drive the device using the 'ndiswrapper -a' command, but that's not ideal).

----------


## AlP36

I will try to reconstruct what we did the first time. I wanted to do that for my own edification. 
 I got this error when I executed the purge command:
dpkg: warning: while removing ndiswrapper-common, directory '/etc/ndiswrapper' not empty so not removed. 

I looked at '/etc/ndiswrapper' and it contained the driver for the zd1211 so I left it. 
I just checked the dates on the folders '/etc/ndiswrapper' and the one for ar5523 was generated on Thursday Jan 21. I started on the latest commands and the wpn111 folder was generated on Jan 22. I just found the command in my recent history where I installed the 5523 prior to starting the last round of commands. Should I remove it?

I will go through the earlier posts and see what we did. 

Do you want me to attach the entire sequence from the latest commands?

----------


## pytheas22

You can leave the ar5523 driver for now.  It would be good to know how you got ndiswrapper to report "device present" a few weeks ago, however.  The more I think about it the more I think you just used "ndiswrapper -a ..." but maybe I'm wrong.

Seeing the entire sequence of commands wouldn't hurt.

Let me know if you figure out what you did last time...

----------


## AlP36

Here is a listing of all responses to the lst series of commands.

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks for that output.  Unfortunately nothing stood out to me that we hadn't already noted before.

However, I've done some more research on the overall issue tonight and found another version of the Windows driver that may work better.  Please try running these commands to install it (it was hard to extract the files from the driver--I had to use a virtual machine--so I uploaded them to my website to save time):



```
sudo ndiswrapper -r net5523
wget http://burnthesorbonne.com/files/net5523.tar.gz
tar -xzvf net5523.tar.gz
sudo ndiswrapper -i net5523.inf
```

Now please check to see if the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
```

reports "device present" for the ar5523 device.  If this works, it will solve a major hurdle.

----------


## mango42

pytheas22, I am truly humbled by your sustained efforts to get these ar5523 chips to work on Linux; I was fumbling in the dark before I came across this excellent and comprehensive thread (using the IP-free www.startpage.com rather than the evil googlemonster) but will now try again, using your 'net5523.inf' rather than the one on the WiFi install CD.

@ AIP36 Mere curiosity prompts me to ask why you are still using Dapper Drake? I never could get any Wifi card working until 8.04 came along  :Wink:

----------


## mango42

Here, I get the following:-

$ ndiswrapper -l
net5523 : driver installed

but no ID...

... on to modprobe...

----------


## KuBala

Hey fellows,

I have 9.10 x86. I have an usb wlan adapter zion x7 (1286:1FAB). It works well, I have connection. I used ndisgtk to set it up, and its original xp/2k drivers are running.
The only problem is when the wlan adapter is plugged in the hibernation does not work: won't turn off but hangs. If I remove it the hibernation is perfect.

Can you recommend some trick which turns off the usb before hibernation then turn it on after waking up?

(the interesting thing is the same happens with the hibernation at xp. So I blame the xp drivers. There's another model with the same chip 1286:1FAB, it's zonet, but it's .inf and .sys are bit-by-bit identical to zio so does not make much difference to change)

Thanks for any hints

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: thanks for the message.  As you can see, we still haven't figured out how to get the ar5523 working, but hopefully we will soon.  I'd be interested to know the output of these two commands on your system:


```
grep 0002 /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523/net5523.inf
ls /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523/
lsusb
```

*KuBala*: you can probably write a script to remove the ndiswrapper module before you hibernate your computer, and then reinsert it upon waking up.  This should effectively work around the issue.  To do that, type:


```
sudo gedit /etc/pm/sleep.d/11_ndiswrapper
```

Copy and paste this into that file:



```
#!/bin/bash

case "${1}" in
        hibernate)
         	touch /root/ndiswrapper-sleep
                rmmod ndiswrapper       
                ;;
        resume|thaw)
		# nothing
                modprobe ndiswrapper
                touch /root/ndiswrapper-wake
                ;;
esac
```

Then type this command:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/11_ndiswrapper
```

Then try hibernating.  If nothing seems to have changed, please let me know the output of:


```
sudo ls /root/ndis*
```

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pytheas,

Thank for the hint. Unfortunately it didn't solve the problem. The computer still doesn't turn off. Although if I push the power-on button it's back, but it's crippled and hangs.

If I type this into the terminal
sudo ls /root/ndis*
then I get this:
ls: cannot access /root/ndis*: No such file or directory

I was searching for "ndiswrapper" on the drive that's what I found:

/etc/ndiswrapper
/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-common
/usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
/usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper-1.9.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic/include/config/ndiswrapper.h
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic/include/config/ndiswrapper.h
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-common.list
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-common.md5sums
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.list
/var/lib/dpkg/info/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.md5sums


Cheers

----------


## pytheas22

*KuBala*: it looks like the scripts didn't run at all.  It may take some trial and error to figure that out.  But for the time being, please try the following and let me know what happens.

If, before hibernating your computer, you type this command:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
```

does it hibernate and wake up properly?  After waking up, you'll probably need to type:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

to get the wireless working again.

As long as all of the above works as expected, it's just a matter of figuring out how to make the system run those commands automatically whenever it hibernates or wakes up.

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pytheas,

thanks for your reply.

I tried to rmmod ndiswrapper;
The wlan disconnects, but led of the device indicates it is on. And after maybe 10-20 seconds the computer hangs, and two leds (caps and scroll lock) are blinking on the keyboard.

As I mentioned I used ndisgtk to make the wlan work. Do we I need to shut it down somehow as well? Or is it only a graphic applet?

(I could make ndiswrapper work without ndisgtk using:
ndiswrapper -i xxx.inf
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper

wlan was working, but had to depmod/modprobe after startup.
then I used
sudo ndiswrapper -m
and the system hang during boot. I could not repair this, so I reinstalled the system and next time tried ndisgtk)

----------


## pytheas22

*KuBala*: ndisgtk essentially does the same thing as the ndiswrapper commands on the command line.

Does the LED turn off and the computer hibernate properly if you type these commands:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r drivername
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo depmod -a
```

where drivername is the name of the driver you have installed in ndiswrapper (if you don't know what it is, type "ndiswrapper -l")?

Maybe that would work better.  It's strange that the LED stays on even after the ndiswrapper module is removed.

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pyth,

If I type

sudo ndiswrapper -r netmw225

it does not write anything (like driver removed or something...)
The LED doesn't turn off, moreover, there is still connection.

If I type ...-l... now to list drivers, it doesn't write anything.

Then when I use rmmod, the connection stops, LED still on, but the computer hangs and cps&scroll lock indicators are blinking on the keyboard.

Cheers

----------


## KuBala

(don't know if it matters, but when I list the drivers it is starting with this: )

WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
netmw225 : driver installed
	device (1286:1FAB) present

So there's some warning

----------


## pytheas22

*KuBala*: that behavior is strange.  Does the computer not freeze if you type "depmod -a" first, and then "rmmod ndiswrapper"?  Or what if you do "ifconfig wlan0 down" before "rmmod ndiswrapper"?

Removing the ndiswrapper module should not cause the system to freeze, but unfortunately ndiswrapper behaves in strange ways sometimes.  The key to solving your problem will be to figure out what it takes to stop ndiswrapper from running without causing a kernel panic; hopefully one of the commands above will do the trick.  Then, as I said before, we'll just need to automate the process (that's the easy part).



> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
> netmw225 : driver installed
> device (1286:1FAB) present


Don't worry about that.  It's just complaining because it wishes there were a .conf on the end of that filename, but it reads the file properly anyway.  Supposedly in some future version of Ubuntu it may actually require the .conf and throw an error if it's not there, but it has spewed this warning message for at least a year now without harming anything.

----------


## mango42

Hi pytheas



```
$ grep 0002 /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523/net5523.inf
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.5523%  = ATHER_DEV_5523.ndi,    USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0002
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.5523%  = ATHER_DEV_5523.ndi,    USB\VID_168C&PID_0002
HKR, Ndi, DeviceID, 0, "USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0002"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "3"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "3"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "7"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "7"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "31"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "31"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "12"
HKR, ,                                  NetBand,                        0x00002,  "12"
HKR, CustomParams\Configurations,       SelectedConfigurationName,      0x00002,  "Default"
HKR, ,                  EventMessageFile,   0x00020000,   "%%SystemRoot%%\System32\netevent.dll"
```

and for ls /etc/ndiswrapper/net5523/ :-



```
0CF3:0002.F.conf  0CF3:0006.F.conf  ar5523.bin  net5523.inf
0CF3:0004.F.conf  168C:0002.F.conf  ar5523.sys
```

I don't have the ar5523 connected at present but last time the *lsusb* output for Atheros still ended with '(no firmware)'

Sorry for the delay in response (busy sorting UbuntuStudio 9.10!)

I am also getting KuBala's problem at shutdown.

Just to muddy the waters further, have you seen this (undated, pity!) page?

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar5523

Onwards and upwards...  :Wink:

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: thanks for the information.  It looks like you should have the right driver installed so it's really unclear to me why ndiswrapper doesn't want to claim the device.  You could try forcing it to do so by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0cf3:0002 net5523
```

Then try reloading the ndiswrapper module:



```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

and see if there's any change.  If not, does:


```
dmesg | grep ndis
```

give any useful feedback?

You're pretty much in the same position as AlP36, and I'm really confused as to what's going on.

As for the link you pointed me to, thanks for that.  I feel like I'd seen that page before but when I looked there were no instructions for downloading code (or maybe there were and I just don't remember).  In any case, I checked out the code but couldn't get it to compile on my Ubuntu 9.10 kernel, which is unfortunate.  It would be really great if we could figure out how to compile the native Linux ar5523 driver instead of trying to get the card working via ndiswrapper.  I am working on compiling the code using the 2.6.32 kernel and will report back if I have success.

EDIT: I went so far as to install a 2.6.32 kernel on my system (because the source code for ar5523 provides a patch for that kernel, but not for 2.6.31, which is the kernel that Ubuntu 9.10 uses by default) but the code still won't compile, even after applying the patch.  Unless you're a C programmer (I'm not), I don't know how to make this work.  So it looks like ndiswrapper is still the only approach.

----------


## mango42

That's a pity. What is it with these Atheros chips - work fine on *******; total brick wall on Linux? Hmm.

Two questions I haven't yet been able to resolve - just which IS the 'most workable' version of *ndiswrapper* and should I use it through '*madwifi*' or not? Everytime I use the latter's configure button, I get an error message saying 'Could not find a network configuration tool.'

We'll get there - just need some attention/interest/time/energy from the core wifi programmers, IMO

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: the most recent version of ndiswrapper is 1.55, which is the one that is in Ubuntu 9.10's repositories.

I'm not sure what you mean when you mention a "configure button" for madwifi--are you using a graphical frontend for some of this stuff?  But in any case, madwifi will not help you.  madwifi is a Linux driver for Atheros-based PCI wireless cards, but it doesn't support Atheros-based USB sticks and never will.  The ar5523 project, which you linked to yesterday, is designed to bring native Linux support to Atheros USB devices.  But unfortunately there seems to be no way to get it to compile.

I emailed the ar5523 developers about the compiling issues.  Hopefully someone will respond and we'll be able to figure it out that way.  If not, we will have to go back to trying to get ndiswrapper to work.

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pyth,

I tried "ifconfig -wlan0 down".
There's still connection, although if I type ifconfig this time, the wlan0 is not in the list any more. But the hybernation doesn't work.

I can shut down the wlan however using the icon (next to the volume controll). The connection stops and the LED is off on the wlan device. The hibernation doesn't work though: cps & scr lock are blinking. If I use the rmmod the computer won't hang, but upon hibernation the usual keybord led blinking type hang happens.

I was varying the order of ndiswrapper -r, rmmod, depmod and turning off wlan via the icon, an somehow I could manage once that the computer didn't hang when hibernating. It did't turn off though. And when I pushed the turn on button the log-in screen came and I could log-in. It seemed like a suspend.

Do you have some more idea what else I should try?

----------


## pytheas22

*KuBala*: hmmm, that's strange.  I'm beginning to think there may be no good solution here, unfortunately.  The only other thing I can think to try is shutting down the NetworkManager daemon before hibernating by typing:


```
sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
```

Any luck with this?  You could also try this in combination with the other commands ("rmmod ndiswrapper", etc.), either before or after.

*mango42*: the ar5523 developers still haven't responded to me, but in the meantime, please try running this command:



```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0cf3:0002 net5523
```

Then try reloading the ndiswrapper module with:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Now, with any luck, you will at least have a wireless interface created (although it probably won't function without the firmware).  Do you?  If not, please let me know the output of:


```
iwconfig
dmesg | grep ndis
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## mango42

Hi pytheas22,

Success! I was just on the brink of modprobing ndiswrapper the other day when the local net went down (all solar powered here) - Murphy's Law rules, I guess...

Anyway, I went back to square one, your excellent original post, and dredging up my memories of programming hardware, I decided to take the relevant output of *lsusb* seriously:-



```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8e:7802 Global Sun Technology, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
```

ISTM that ID should be the one to connect to (despite what is hard-coded in 'net5523.inf'?), so, with some trepidation, I entered 



```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0d8e:7802 net5523
```

 and up came the interface.  :Wink: 

Checking *ndiswrapper -l* I got:-



```
net5523 : driver installed
	device (0D8E:7802) present
```

So perhaps the 'no firmware' error is a red herring?

Thank you so much for your efforts, pytheas22; without such as you, us perrennial tyros would be totally stuck and disillusioned with the best general OS on the planet.

ps: My reference in a previous post to 'madwifi' was the result of my confusion - I meant to refer to that ndiswrapper GUI applet - apologies for the run-around!

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: I'm really glad to hear this worked for you.  I'm not sure why ndiswrapper doesn't recognize the device on its own, because the correct device ID is specified in the .inf file that you installed.  It is a bizarre situation.  I'm also not sure how the firmware issue got sorted out, but apparently it solved itself.

Anyway, I'm glad the mystery of this device has finally been solved, especially since you were the second poster this month to deal with it.

Also, the ar5523 developers never responded to me, but I guess that doesn't matter at this point.

----------


## mango42

> Also, the ar5523 developers never responded to me, but I guess that doesn't matter at this point.


But it would certainly be the best solution in the long run.




> I'm not sure why ndiswrapper doesn't recognize the device on its own, because the correct device ID is specified in the .inf file that you installed.


Could you enlarge on that? The bit that confuses me in net5523.inf is:-



```
[Wireless]
; DisplayName               Section                 DeviceID
; -----------               -------                 --------
; Wireless
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.5523%  = ATHER_DEV_5523.ndi,    USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0002
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.5523%  = ATHER_DEV_5523.ndi,    USB\VID_168C&PID_0002
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.UB51%  = ATHER_DEV_UB51.ndi,    USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0004
%ATHER.DeviceDesc.UB52%  = ATHER_DEV_UB52.ndi,    USB\VID_0CF3&PID_0006
```

because none of these hard-coded Device IDs are relevant to my 'OEM' chip (ID: 0d8e:7802)- yet Windows swallows it successfully - hmm...

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pyth,

I tried sudo "/etc/init.d/network-manager stop". The result is pretty much the same when I shut down the network using the the icon in the top-right corner. (network is down, LED off, kernel panic upon hibernate)

I could do a hibernate/wake up circle properly somehow.
I removed  the windows driver using ndiswrapper -r. Rebooted, then there was no wireless. I added an another .inf (ndiswrapper -i), which is also for 1286:1FAB usb wlan adapters, but is not the same as I was using before (some differences if I compare bit-by-bit). Reboot, and then hibernate and wake up works fine once. If I hibernate for the second time I have a kernel panic. If I repeat the same procedure, but install the first .inf, the hibernation is working again, but only once. Yeah, that's weird...

This wireless adapter is in a usb hub. (Everything is the same if connected without the hub, I tested) Do you know a way to turn off the hub? In xp it's possible to do so (using system properties -> hardware -> device manager -> ports -> generic usb hub)

That's my last shoot :S

Cheers

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: I could have sworn your device ID was 168C:0002, but I see now that it is not.  I'm not sure where I was thinking that.  In any case, it is bizarre that Windows works fine with that .inf file even though the device ID is not included.

I wonder if by any chance 'lsusb' is reporting the wrong device ID for some reason.  I think you can find out what Windows thinks it in the Hardware Manager somewhere.  I'd be curious to now if Windows also gives it as 0d8e:7802.

*KuBala*: you should be able to disable the USB hub by removing the module that drives it.  There are a few possibilities as to which module that is (depending on your hardware), but it's most likely either usbhid, uhci_hcd or ehci_hcd.  You can try rmmod'ing those, and then see if you're able to hibernate.

Keep in mind that if you have a USB keyboard or mouse, those will also stop working when the USB module is removed.  I don't know of a way around this.  Of course, you could run a command like this (as root):


```
rmmod usbhid; sleep 60; modprobe usbhid
```

That would rmmod the USB driver, then reinsert it automatically its own sixty seconds later, in case something goes wrong and the computer doesn't end up hibernating.

If rmmoding the USB driver turns out to be the solution, you can have the resume scripts automatically reinsert it when the computer wakes back up.

----------


## mango42

Hi pytheas22 & KuBala - OT, but just for the record I never have been able to get suspend or hibernate to work on any laptop I've installed Linux on.

I'll pursue the net5523.inf file next time I have to peer into a ******* install and report back.

This Atheros Wifi dongle is still acting flakey but a huge step forward in that it _does_ work, given sufficient incantations  :Wink:

----------


## mango42

Update: Windows XP reports:


```
USB\VID_0D8E&PID_7801\1.0
```

so it's seeing the correct hardware 'magic number', despite net5523.inf

I have also pinned down the flakiness to restarting Ubuntu (9.04 & Studio 9.10 - both 32bit versions) after being in *******. From a cold boot into Linux the Wifi dongle is now working fine, with no hiccups from ndiswrapper.

I haven't had much luck yet with *cabextract* but have got the following from 'setup.ini':-



```
AppName=108Mbps Wireless Network USB Dongle
ProductGUID=94E4FBD6-540C-4DB6-A469-B1FA248DA33E
```

perhaps some kind soul could guide me on this?:-



```
$ cabextract ~/Disk1/data1.cab
/home/.../Disk1/data1.cab: WARNING; found InstallShield header. This is probably an InstallShield file. Use unshield (from the unshield package) to unpack it.
/home/.../Disk1/data1.cab: no valid cabinets found
```

----------


## pytheas22

*mango42*: thanks for checking the device ID in Windows.  I'm still perplexed how Windows knows how to use that .inf file, but I guess computers are perplexing sometimes.

That's strange that the device works better after a cold boot into Ubuntu.  I'd venture a guess that that may have to do with the firmware from Windows not being unloaded or refreshed unless you do a complete shutdown.



> $ cabextract ~/Disk1/data1.cab
> /home/.../Disk1/data1.cab: WARNING; found InstallShield header. This is probably an InstallShield file. Use unshield (from the unshield package) to unpack it.
> /home/.../Disk1/data1.cab: no valid cabinets found


You have to install a program called unshield ("sudo apt-get install unshield"), then use that to extract the file:


```
unshield ~/Disk1/data1.cab
```

I'm curious as to what you're looking for in there.  Are you trying to extract the .inf file from the Windows .exe package?

----------


## mango42

> *mango42*: thanks for checking the device ID in Windows.  I'm still perplexed how Windows knows how to use that .inf file, but I guess computers are perplexing sometimes.


What a delicious understatement! At least with Linux, the perplexity is on show for all to examine  :Wink: 




> You have to install a program called unshield ("sudo apt-get install unshield"), then use that to extract the file:
> 
> 
> ```
> unshield ~/Disk1/data1.cab
> ```


Thanks for that.




> I'm curious as to what you're looking for in there.  Are you trying to extract the .inf file from the Windows .exe package?


Yep - seems to be the root cause of *ndiswrapper* falling over, no pun intended  :Wink:  So if the netXXXX.inf files are edited to include the reported h/w address from *lsusb* before use, most of the hair-tearing (and _your_ time and energy!) could be avoided?

----------


## iClouseau88

Thank you for  a great tutorial.  I spent several hours last night trying to reinstall a driver via ndiswrapper.  Even though ndiswrapper is installed, driver installed and device present I still did not have wireless connection.  It appears the main stumbling block was that the wireless adapter internal to my laptop was disabled, according to the suggestion from 2hot6ft2 in "Karmic RT2870 Driver Tutorial, December 10/2009). I previously disabled 802.11b Toshiba miniPCI card in favor of the external 802.11n Netgear WN511TA PCMCIA cardbus. So I had to remove "blacklist orinoco" and "blacklist orinoco_cs" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf in order to retain the two driver files of the internal card (orinoco & orinoco_cs) and saved the file. I also blacklisted any competing drivers that are in the way of Netgear driver.  This gives wireless connection back to my laptop.

In summary, here are my suggestions for your tutorial:

Section 3: Add checking to see if driver for internal adapter is blacklisted.  Remove or delete "blacklist driver xxx". However do blacklist any competing driver(s) and their associated modules.

Section 4:run lshw -C network as root

Section 7: Add "sudo make clean" after "sudo make", to ensure that configuration files from previous or competing drivers are eliminated.

Add: Following screen prompt, reinstall the following 3 files that were purged when you purged ndiswrapper: ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndiswrapper-common, before reinstalling or copying the two .INF and .SYS driver files from Windows.

----------


## pytheas22

> Yep - seems to be the root cause of ndiswrapper falling over, no pun intended  So if the netXXXX.inf files are edited to include the reported h/w address from lsusb before use, most of the hair-tearing (and your time and energy!) could be avoided?


*mango42*: you could edit the .inf file before loading it into ndiswrapper to reflect the correct device ID, yes.  But you can also use the "ndiswrapper -a" command, as you did, to force ndiswrapper to use the .inf file even if the correct device ID isn't there.  Either way should produce the same result.

*iClouseau88*: glad you eventually figured it out, and thanks a lot for taking the time to provide useful feedback.  I've incorporated your some of your suggestions into the tutorial.   I think that the issues with internal vs. external adapters are a bit too esoteric for the purposes of the tutorial, however, so I left that part out.

----------


## stwobe

Thanks for this guide!! and the person who attached the Marvell drivers on a different page (can't find that page now!). Great guide. Here's my little tip.... When you read this guide, save it on to an external, moveable hard disk/memory stick. You can then read this at your leisure on the computer that you're trying to sort out. I've gone through this process a few times. BTW. I've doing it using Crunchbang Linux - (Ubuntu). Once you've done it a few times it starts to make sense. The satisfaction when that little green light popped on (on my wirless card) was ace!!! Also, BTW, on the subject of different spins of Ubuntu - Crunchbang seems to give me the best signal on my wirelss card. Great OSes like Mint seem to register 7% where I am in my house - downstairs form the router in a stone "cottage". Whereas Crunchbang gives me a tidy 15% to 17%, which is actualy an OK broadband speed for me(pages take 1 to 2 seconds to load. When I did Ndiwrapper on Mint and Jaunty(if my memory serves me well) the 7% reading was basically nothing.. useless. I'm guessing that the "lightweight" interface of CB lends more power to the card (my non-technical explanation)..

----------


## mango42

*pytheas22* Thanks for letting me off the hook with the 'force ndiswrapper' command  :Wink:  I won't bother fiddling with .inf files, after all.

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pytheas,

I'm back. I couldn't make the hibernation work with the mavell usb adapter.
Someone gave me an old d-link dwl-g360 E2 fw ver. 5.0 pcmcia adapter. I tried it on 9.10, and the good news is it works out of the box and the hibernation works, but the bad news is the system hangs randomly. XP doesn't so I don't think it's a hardware error. And according to this
"https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink  "
there were instances when built-in drivers caused system hangs.

I would like to try to options:
ndiswraper and madwifi.

In booth cases I need to  shut down the driver which is working now. How do I find out which one is that, and how do I stop it?

Many thanks  :Razz:

----------


## pytheas22

*KuBala*: you should be able to find which driver is driving the device currently by typing "lshw -C Network".  There will be a section in the output for each of your network devices.  The last line of the section for the wireless card should mention which module is driving it.  For example, here's the output for my Atheros PCI card, driven by ath5k:


```
 *-network:0             
       description: Wireless interface
       product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
       physical id: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:01:01.0
       logical name: wmaster0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:19:e0:67:8a:f1
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath5k latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
```

In order to use ndiswrapper, you would need to blacklist that module by adding the line "blacklist _module-name_" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.

In some cases lshw doesn't tell you what the driver is; if that happens let me know and we can look in other places.

The page you linked to on the Ubuntu wiki says that your card uses the rt61 driver by default, which means it has a Ralink chipset.  If that's true, madwifi won't work, because madwifi only supports Atheros chips.  ndiswrapper should still be an option, however.

----------


## KuBala

Hi Pyth,

Now it works  :Guitar:  !
I had to disable the "rt61pci" module and install ndiswrapper.

No hangs and it hibernates with the dwl-g630.

Many thanks!

----------


## tjmarch

Read your how to, and very informative and help me allot I am a newbe. I have done allot of searching in form and cannot find any post on how to use ndiswrapper to link my agere wireless compactflash card to the driver. I have loaded the driver with ndisrwrapper it is not _recognize_ my card. I have loaded pcmcia utilites and ndiswrapper, I tried _forcing device recognition. But received the message_ unbound for card, it appears that command (ndiswrapper -a xxxx:xxxx driver) is for binding a usb or pci networking device. How do I bind the driver to my pcmcia socket? below is what I have tried in terminal window 

root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# lspcmcia
Socket 0 Bridge:       [yenta_cardbus]     (bus ID: 0000:00:04.0)
Socket 1 Bridge:       [yenta_cardbus]     (bus ID: 0000:00:04.1)
Socket 1 Device 0:    [-- no driver --]    (bus ID: 1.0)
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# pccardctl status
Socket 0:
  no card
Socket 1:
  3.3V 16-bit PC Card
  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# pccardctl ident
Socket 0:
  no product info available
Socket 1:
  product info: "Agere Systems", "Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401", "", ""
  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0003
  function: 6 (network)
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# pccardctl info
PRODID_1=""
PRODID_2=""
PRODID_3=""
PRODID_4=""
MANFID=0000,0000
FUNCID=255
PRODID_1="Agere Systems"
PRODID_2="Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401"
PRODID_3=""
PRODID_4=""
MANFID=0156,0003
FUNCID=6
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -a 0156:0003 wlagsall
WARNING: Driver 'wlagsall' will be used for '0156:0003'
This is safe _only_ if driver wlagsall is meant for chip in device 0156:0003
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# pccardctl status
Socket 0:
  no card
Socket 1:
  3.3V 16-bit PC Card
  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# lsmod | grep ndis
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# echo 'ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
ndiswrapper
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[11883.850150] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[11883.931284] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
root@ubuntu-armada:/home/tim# 

Any help you could offer would be appreciated

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: I'm not sure what's wrong in your situation, but if you could provide a little more information, hopefully we can figure it out (thanks for the information you already did provide; it's pretty thorough).  My first guess is that the problem is not with ndiswrapper itself, but rather with the PCMCIA bus not functioning properly.  But that's just speculation.  Hopefully the following information will bring us closer to knowing exactly what's wrong.

First, what is the output of the command:


```
ndiswrapper -l
```

now that you've forced ndiswrapper to use the driver?

Second, does the command:


```
dmesg | grep -ie pcm -ie card -ie agere -e 0003
```

return anything?

Third, where did you get the Windows driver that you installed into ndiswrapper?  If it's possible to upload a copy of the .inf file somewhere, I wouldn't mind seeing it.

----------


## tjmarch

pytheas22
I found the driver on the internet and it works in windows xp and windows 2000, I loaded 2000 then xp on this laptop with a extra hard drive and the driver worked. I then decided to try Lunix I attached as a zip file containing the .inf and .sys
As for what else I have tied I edited my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts file after reading http://https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#modprobe 
and atricle http://http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319769&highlight=pccardctl
to look like this

#
# Local PCMCIA Configuration File
#
#----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# System resources available for PCMCIA cards
#
# NOTE: these settings have no effect on resources assigned to a
# CardBus bridge device itself; this file only affects resources
# assigned to cards.  Also, interrupt settings here will only affect
# ISA bus interrupts assigned to 16-bit cards.  PCI interrupts
# generally can't be reconfigured.
#
# With the kernel PCMCIA subsystem, these settings also have no effect
# at all on resources used for 32-bit CardBus cards.  Those are set by
# the PCI hotplug subsystem.
#

include port 0x100-0x3af
include port 0x3e0-0x4ff
include port 0x820-0x8ff
include port 0xc00-0xcf7

include memory 0xd0000-0xdffff
include memory 0xc0000-0xcffff
include memory 0xc8000-0xcffff
include memory 0xd8000-0xdffff


# These may hurt on FSC.
# include port 0x3c0-0x3d2
# Exclude 0x3d3 as Radeon IGP MCE's if you touch these ports
# include port 0x3d4-0x3df

# High port numbers do not always work...
# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring
include port 0xa00-0xaff

card ""Agere Systems", "Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401", "", """
  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0003
  function: 6 (network)
bind "wlagsall"

Card is still not working I thought I might need to reboot for this to take effect. But I checked the forum and seen your response, so I am doing what you asked first. 
The results from the terminal  are

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# dmesg | grep -ie pcm -ie card -ie agere -e 0003
[    0.002358] ... counter mask:            0000000000000003
[    0.324057] pci 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.324119] pci 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:06
[    1.223313] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.626348] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00003440
[    1.633255] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   21.443103] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   21.443142] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   21.443153] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   21.443167] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   21.673022] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   21.673038] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Socket status: 30000006
[   21.673546] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   21.673575] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   21.673585] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   21.673599] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   21.905962] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   21.905978] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Socket status: 30000006
[   22.121646] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   22.122583] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   22.123046] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   22.123364] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   22.124410] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   22.579967] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   22.580982] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   22.581446] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   22.581766] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   22.582602] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[  302.176078] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[  302.176100] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.
[  302.186549] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[  546.744220] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1
[  552.364096] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[  552.364396] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[  557.791008] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1
[  560.816092] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[  560.816389] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[  705.019828] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1
[  861.076112] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[  861.076413] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[  949.200144] pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: lshw.
[  949.200161] pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.
[  949.200173] pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/util...ia/pcmcia.html for details.
[ 2500.617839] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1
[ 2505.360100] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[ 2505.360400] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[ 2511.193143] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: card ejected from slot 1
[ 3443.748090] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[ 3443.748390] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0

Logged back in to edit message, reboot didn't do it, card still not working.
Thank-you for the quick reply I am learning fast

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: thanks again for the information.  Unfortunately I'm still not positive what's wrong, although I do think it has to do with PCMCIA issues, possibly this bug (which I note mostly for my own purposes; you can read the bug report if you want but there's no real solution there).

I'm sorry to ask for yet more information, but if you could provide the output of the following commands, it would be very helpful:


```
dmesg
sudo lshw
lspci -nn
```

Also, are you physically removing and reinserting the wireless card?  The output you posted previously from the command "dmesg | grep -ie pcm -ie card -ie agere -e 0003" suggests that the device was unplugged and replugged several times.  If you were doing that yourself, that's fine, but if you weren't actually removing the device and the computer thinks you were, that's interesting to note.

----------


## tjmarch

No I never removed the card.
I have been busy with this, I did a little more looking on the internet and found http://questier.com/howto.html#CF
 On this web site I found a lunix driver for this card (wl_lkm_714_release.tar.gz) converted it with alien to, (wl-lkm-714-release_1-2_all.deb) I then un-installed the the driver WLAGSALL used by ndiswrapper  then installed wl-lkm-714-release_1-2_all.deb with GDebi Package Installer. I have attached the driver file,(wl_lkm_714_release_.tar.gz) I would have attached the (wl-lkm-714-release_1-2_all.deb) file but aatachment was to large.
 I also returned to my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts file and changed  it  to. 

#
# Local PCMCIA Configuration File
#
#----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# System resources available for PCMCIA cards
#
# NOTE: these settings have no effect on resources assigned to a
# CardBus bridge device itself; this file only affects resources
# assigned to cards.  Also, interrupt settings here will only affect
# ISA bus interrupts assigned to 16-bit cards.  PCI interrupts
# generally can't be reconfigured.
#
# With the kernel PCMCIA subsystem, these settings also have no effect
# at all on resources used for 32-bit CardBus cards.  Those are set by
# the PCI hotplug subsystem.
#

include port 0x100-0x3af
include port 0x3e0-0x4ff
include port 0x820-0x8ff
include port 0xc00-0xcf7

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff
include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff
include memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff


# These may hurt on FSC.
# include port 0x3c0-0x3d2
# Exclude 0x3d3 as Radeon IGP MCE's if you touch these ports
# include port 0x3d4-0x3df

# High port numbers do not always work...
# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring
include port 0xa00-0xaff

card ""Agere Systems", "Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401", "", """
  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0003
  function: 6 (network)
bind "wlags49_h2_cs.o"


*the reason for doing this when because I had change the lines*

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff
include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff
include memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

to
include memory 0xd0000-0xdffff
include memory 0xc0000-0xcffff
include memory 0xc8000-0xcffff
include memory 0xd8000-0xdffff

*and when I is used pccardctl info card was not showing up. Plus I change the bind to the Lunix driver
wlag49

Agere Wireless Compact Flash card is now showing up with pccardctl status but still not working.   Because I did all that I did, I re-ran the code you ask me frist time and the code you sent in your last reply also. The results are as follows
*
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# pccardctl status
Socket 0:
  no card
Socket 1:
  3.3V 16-bit PC Card
  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# dmesg | grep -ie pcm -ie card -ie agere -e 0003
[    0.004910] ... counter mask:            0000000000000003
[    0.325122] pci 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.325185] pci 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:06
[    1.225068] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.626803] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00003440
[    1.633724] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   21.736562] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   21.736598] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   21.736609] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   21.736623] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   21.972510] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   21.972525] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Socket status: 30000006
[   22.105133] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   22.105170] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   22.105180] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   22.105195] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   22.336508] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   22.336524] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Socket status: 30000010
[   22.746590] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   22.747560] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   22.748105] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   22.748430] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   22.749273] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   23.008161] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[   23.011460] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.
[   23.019980] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[   23.030492] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   23.031457] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   23.031922] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   23.040851] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   23.041708] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[  244.210693] pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: lshw.
[  244.210711] pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.
[  244.210723] pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/util...ia/pcmcia.html for details.

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# dmesg
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-19-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu ) #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.31-19.56-generic)
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3800 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff3800 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x17ff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FF0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 010000000 mask FF8000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   2 disabled
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000006000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3800 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000017ff3800 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000017ff0000
[    0.000000] Using x86 segment limits to approximate NX protection
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k
[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0017c00000 page 2M
[    0.000000]  0017c00000 - 0017ff0000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 17ff0000 @ 7000-c000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 118ea000 - 12033e6c
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f9970 00014 (v00 COMPAQ)
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 17ff4800 00028 (v01 COMPAQ RSDB130  00000001 CPQ  00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 17ff4828 00074 (v01 COMPAQ CPQB10F  20011129 CPQ  00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 17ff48a0 08886 (v01 COMPAQ ARMADAE7 00010000 MSFT 0100000C)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 17fffe80 00040
[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 383MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 17ff0000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 17ff0000
[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 17ff0000
[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000b000
[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0017ff0000]
[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]
[    0.000000]   #3 [0000100000 - 00008a80a0]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 00008a80a0]
[    0.000000]   #4 [00118ea000 - 0012033e6c]          RAMDISK ==> [00118ea000 - 0012033e6c]
[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]
[    0.000000]   #6 [00008a9000 - 00008ac0f4]              BRK ==> [00008a9000 - 00008ac0f4]
[    0.000000]   #7 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]
[    0.000000]   #8 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00017ff0
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00017ff0 -> 0x00017ff0
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00000002
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000006 -> 0x0000009f
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00017ff0
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 98187
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0784960, node_mem_map c1000000
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3963 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 736 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 93456 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[    0.000000] APIC: disable apic facility
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000006000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e8000000)
[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages at c1302000, static data 35612 bytes
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 97419
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=caca2d7c-fa27-4550-8a6d-d40f6b2cf89c ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 1965760 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)
[    0.000000] Memory: 371732k/393152k available (4567k kernel code, 20808k reserved, 2141k data, 540k init, 0k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 904 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xd87f0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 624 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd7ff0000   ( 383 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc078e000 - 0xc0815000   ( 540 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc0575c48 - 0xc078d408   (2141 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0575c48   (4567 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 646.863 MHz processor.
[    0.001297] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.001310] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.004018] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1293.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=2587452)
[    0.004085] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004163] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004192] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004599] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.004612] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004628] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.004656] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.004666] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.004712] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K
[    0.004724] CPU: L2 cache: 256K
[    0.004740] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.004783] Performance Counters: 
[    0.004792] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.
[    0.004801] no hardware sampling interrupt available.
[    0.004809] p6 PMU driver.
[    0.004862] ... version:                 0
[    0.004870] ... bit width:               32
[    0.004878] ... generic counters:        2
[    0.004886] ... value mask:              00000000ffffffff
[    0.004895] ... max period:              000000007fffffff
[    0.004903] ... fixed-purpose counters:  0
[    0.004910] ... counter mask:            0000000000000003
[    0.004924] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[    0.021627] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[    0.032068] Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed
[    0.032133] ACPI: Core revision 20090521
[    0.057563] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)
[    0.060369] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.
[    0.060378] SMP motherboard not detected.
[    0.060388] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.
[    0.060395] SMP disabled
[    0.061059] Brought up 1 CPUs
[    0.061077] Total of 1 processors activated (1293.72 BogoMIPS).
[    0.061132] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[    0.062156] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.064274] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.064320] Time: 13:55:26  Date: 02/14/10
[    0.064537] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.065006] EISA bus registered
[    0.065064] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.069295] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0478, last bus=1
[    0.069305] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.073185] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.075692] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.123266] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.123288] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.123374] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[    0.154276] ACPI: Power Resource [C13C] (on)
[    0.154420] ACPI: Power Resource [C0E5] (on)
[    0.156720] ACPI: Power Resource [C1A4] (off)
[    0.158625] ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (off)
[    0.160542] ACPI: Power Resource [C1A8] (off)
[    0.165845] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found
[    0.181615] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C005] (0000:00)
[    0.181763] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x50000000-0x53ffffff]
[    0.181917] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x41180000-0x41180fff]
[    0.181952] pci 0000:00:04.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.181962] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.181975] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled
[    0.182036] pci 0000:00:04.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x41200000-0x41200fff]
[    0.182071] pci 0000:00:04.1: supports D1 D2
[    0.182080] pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.182092] pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# disabled
[    0.182259] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 20 io port: [0x3460-0x346f]
[    0.182366] pci 0000:00:07.2: reg 20 io port: [0x3440-0x345f]
[    0.182486] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: region 5000-503f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI
[    0.182499] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: region 4000-400f claimed by PIIX4 SMB
[    0.182515] pci 0000:00:07.3: PIIX4 devres C PIO at 0100-0107
[    0.182527] pci 0000:00:07.3: PIIX4 devres I PIO at 00e0-00e3
[    0.182539] pci 0000:00:07.3: PIIX4 devres J PIO at 00f8-00fb
[    0.182609] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10 io port: [0x3000-0x30ff]
[    0.182683] pci 0000:00:08.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.182692] pci 0000:00:08.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot
[    0.182704] pci 0000:00:08.0: PME# disabled
[    0.182763] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x41280000-0x41280fff]
[    0.182780] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 14 io port: [0x3400-0x343f]
[    0.182797] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0x41100000-0x4111ffff]
[    0.182831] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0fffff]
[    0.182864] pci 0000:00:09.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.182873] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.182885] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled
[    0.182943] pci 0000:00:09.1: reg 10 io port: [0x3470-0x3477]
[    0.182961] pci 0000:00:09.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x41300000-0x41300fff]
[    0.183021] pci 0000:00:09.1: supports D1 D2
[    0.183031] pci 0000:00:09.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.183043] pci 0000:00:09.1: PME# disabled
[    0.183166] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x40000000-0x40ffffff]
[    0.183183] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x2000-0x20ff]
[    0.183199] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0x41000000-0x41000fff]
[    0.183229] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]
[    0.183265] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.183327] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.183340] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x40000000-0x410fffff]
[    0.183407] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.183429] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C005._PRT]
[    0.183796] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C005.C012._PRT]
[    0.230316] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C187] (IRQs *11)
[    0.230827] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C18D] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.
[    0.231404] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C18E] (IRQs *11)
[    0.231979] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C18F] (IRQs *11)
[    0.232780] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.233034] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.233334] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.233399] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.233515] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.234091] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.234100] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.234532] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
[    0.234680] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[    0.234689] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[    0.234700] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[    0.234708] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.234715] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.234722] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.234771] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.242544] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.242624] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.285325] pnp 00:0d: mem resource (0xd1800-0xd3fff) overlaps 0000:00:09.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling
[    0.286855] pnp 00:0e: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:00:09.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling
[    0.286871] pnp 00:0e: mem resource (0xf0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:09.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling
[    0.289640] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[    0.289650] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.289663] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.289730] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.289743] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved
[    0.289756] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4000-0x400f has been reserved
[    0.289769] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x5000-0x5063 could not be reserved
[    0.289782] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x6004-0x6005 has been reserved
[    0.289794] system 00:0c: ioport range 0xf000-0xf0cf has been reserved
[    0.289818] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff has been reserved
[    0.289842] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x17ffffff could not be reserved
[    0.324971] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.325067] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.325080] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff
[    0.325095] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0x40000000-0x410fffff
[    0.325109] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x28000000-0x280fffff
[    0.325122] pci 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.325133] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x001000-0x0010ff
[    0.325146] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x001400-0x0014ff
[    0.325159] pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x18000000-0x1bffffff
[    0.325172] pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: 0x1c000000-0x1fffffff
[    0.325185] pci 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:06
[    0.325195] pci 0000:00:04.1:   IO window: 0x001800-0x0018ff
[    0.325207] pci 0000:00:04.1:   IO window: 0x001c00-0x001cff
[    0.325220] pci 0000:00:04.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x20000000-0x23ffffff
[    0.325233] pci 0000:00:04.1:   MEM window: 0x24000000-0x27ffffff
[    0.326115] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C187] enabled at IRQ 11
[    0.326127] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[    0.326142] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[C187] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[    0.326170] pci 0000:00:04.1: PCI INT A -> Link[C187] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[    0.326192] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]
[    0.326203] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.326215] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.326226] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0x40000000-0x410fffff]
[    0.326237] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0x28000000-0x280fffff]
[    0.326249] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x10ff]
[    0.326259] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 io:  [0x1400-0x14ff]
[    0.326270] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0x18000000-0x1bffffff]
[    0.326282] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x1c000000-0x1fffffff]
[    0.326293] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 io:  [0x1800-0x18ff]
[    0.326303] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 io:  [0x1c00-0x1cff]
[    0.326314] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 pref mem [0x20000000-0x23ffffff]
[    0.326326] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 3 mem: [0x24000000-0x27ffffff]
[    0.326468] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.326855] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.328048] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.328435] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.328876] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[    0.328887] TCP reno registered
[    0.329309] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.329569] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.828080] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    1.086056] Freeing initrd memory: 7463k freed
[    1.127909] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    1.128003] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    1.128475] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.128539] type=2000 audit(1266155727.128:1): initialized
[    1.161032] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.167615] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[    1.167868] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.170389] fuse init (API version 7.12)
[    1.170738] msgmni has been set to 741
[    1.171571] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    1.171626] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.171636] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.171644] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.171859] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.171897] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers
[    1.171998] pci 0000:00:09.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling
[    1.172077] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.172345] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    1.172446] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    1.173139] ACPI: AC Adapter [C105] (on-line)
[    1.173368] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
[    1.173384] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    1.173601] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
[    1.173618] ACPI: Sleep Button [C057]
[    1.173786] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2
[    1.174025] ACPI: Lid Switch [C1AE]
[    1.180175] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.180202] ACPI: Fan [C1A2] (off)
[    1.184678] fan PNP0C0B:01: registered as cooling_device1
[    1.184701] ACPI: Fan [C1A5] (off)
[    1.188812] fan PNP0C0B:02: registered as cooling_device2
[    1.188835] ACPI: Fan [C1A7] (off)
[    1.190062] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle
[    1.190108] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])
[    1.190173] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device3
[    1.190189] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[    1.224799] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    1.224831] ACPI: Thermal Zone [C1A3] (61 C)
[    1.225068] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.257568] ACPI: Battery Slot [C10D] (battery present)
[    1.257888] ACPI: Battery Slot [C10E] (battery absent)
[    1.605764] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.610320] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.610517] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.610743] serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.611205] 00:01: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.612990] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C18E] enabled at IRQ 11
[    1.613008] serial 0000:00:09.1: PCI INT A -> Link[C18E] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[    1.616993] brd: module loaded
[    1.618761] loop: module loaded
[    1.619114] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[    1.619532] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.13
[    1.619992] scsi0 : ata_piix
[    1.620467] scsi1 : ata_piix
[    1.620952] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x3460 irq 14
[    1.620965] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x3468 irq 15
[    1.624666] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    1.624816] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    1.625215] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    1.625301] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    1.625359] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    1.626470] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C18F] enabled at IRQ 11
[    1.626487] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: PCI INT D -> Link[C18F] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[    1.626514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller
[    1.626743] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    1.626803] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00003440
[    1.627143] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    1.627295] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.627329] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    1.627684] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C0E2,PNP0f0e:C0E3] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.630009] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.
[    1.631103] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.631127] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.631140] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.631153] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.631165] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.631395] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.631758] rtc_cmos 00:09: RTC can wake from S4
[    1.631883] rtc_cmos 00:09: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.631921] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram
[    1.632363] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    1.632747] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    1.633050] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded
[    1.633061] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[    1.633645] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.633662] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.633672] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[    1.633681] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
[    1.633690] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[    1.633698] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[    1.633706] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
[    1.633724] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.634018] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.634181] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.636431] TCP cubic registered
[    1.637086] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    1.638875] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[    1.640273] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    1.640358] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.13
[    1.640366] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[    1.640377] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[    1.640384] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[    1.640540] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[    1.640552] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[    1.640560] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[    1.640656] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.640941] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    1.640985] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.641319]   Magic number: 14:295:938
[    1.641538] rtc_cmos 00:09: setting system clock to 2010-02-14 13:55:28 UTC (126615572
[    1.641551] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.641559] EDD information not available.
[    1.654331] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
[    1.824042] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -177401942 ns)
[    1.828664] ata1.00: ATA-6: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, 0022, max UDMA/100
[    1.828676] ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA 
[    1.828792] ata1.01: ATAPI: CD-224E, 9.0B, max MWDMA2
[    1.860565] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33
[    1.892338] ata1.01: configured for MWDMA2
[    1.893145] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHT2060A 0022 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.893607] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    1.894725] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            COMPAQ   CD-224E          9.0B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.896309] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)
[    1.896530] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    1.896543] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    1.896652] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    1.897202]  sda: sda1 sda2 <
[    1.936076] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[    1.954739]  sda5 >
[    1.956994] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    1.957895] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x xa/form2 cdda tray
[    1.957907] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    1.958194] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    1.958409] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[    1.958516] Freeing unused kernel memory: 540k freed
[    1.961208] Write protecting the kernel text: 4568k
[    1.961356] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1836k
[    2.140380] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.714621] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[    2.743021] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[    3.028996] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[    3.096160] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 440BX Chipset
[    3.137363] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0x50000000
[    3.139349] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[    3.139691] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[    3.139992] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    3.140005] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[    3.156553] usb-storage: device found at 2
[    3.156564] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[    3.156920] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI
[    3.156930] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation
[    3.157065] e100 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[C18E] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[    3.244745] e100 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled
[    3.249397] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0x41280000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
[    6.019361] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    6.019379] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
[    6.019387] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    6.020383] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    6.068115] EXT4-fs (sda1): barriers enabled
[    6.100410] kjournald2 starting: pid 301, dev sda1:8, commit interval 5 seconds
[    6.100471] EXT4-fs (sda1): delayed allocation enabled
[    6.100483] EXT4-fs: file extents enabled
[    6.129695] EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled
[    6.129765] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
[    7.183138] type=1505 audit(1266155734.038:2): operation="profile_load" pid=324 name=/sbin/dhclient3
[    7.184930] type=1505 audit(1266155734.042:3): operation="profile_load" pid=324 name=/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
[    7.185871] type=1505 audit(1266155734.042:4): operation="profile_load" pid=324 name=/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script
[    7.299512] type=1505 audit(1266155734.154:5): operation="profile_load" pid=325 name=/usr/bin/evince
[    7.331574] type=1505 audit(1266155734.186:6): operation="profile_load" pid=325 name=/usr/bin/evince-previewer
[    7.350971] type=1505 audit(1266155734.206:7): operation="profile_load" pid=325 name=/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer
[    7.452201] type=1505 audit(1266155734.310:: operation="profile_load" pid=327 name=/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
[    7.454348] type=1505 audit(1266155734.310:9): operation="profile_load" pid=327 name=/usr/sbin/cupsd
[    7.474494] type=1505 audit(1266155734.330:10): operation="profile_load" pid=328 name=/usr/sbin/tcpdump
[    8.158050] usb-storage: device scan complete
[    8.160999] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     PNY      USB 2.0 FD       PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
[    8.162613] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    8.167925] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 2015232 512-byte logical blocks: (1.03 GB/984 MiB)
[    8.170896] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[    8.170909] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
[    8.170919] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[    8.185884] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[    8.185897]  sdb: sdb1
[    8.203894] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[    8.203909] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[   18.919029] Adding 1108444k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1108444k 
[   19.175490] EXT4-fs (sda1): internal journal on sda1:8
[   19.596580] udev: starting version 147
[   20.999387] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   21.196687] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: SMBus Host Controller at 0x4000, revision 0
[   21.239599] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   21.282941] parport_pc 00:04: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   21.282989] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
[   21.357285] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   21.373557] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   21.689710] irda_init()
[   21.689756] NET: Registered protocol family 23
[   21.706701] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   21.736562] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   21.736598] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   21.736609] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   21.736623] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   21.831737] found SMC SuperIO Chip (devid=0x0a rev=00 base=0x00e0): FDC37N971
[   21.831767] smsc_ircc_present: can't get sir_base of 0x3e8
[   21.972510] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   21.972525] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.0: Socket status: 30000006
[   21.973056] maestro_radio 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[C18E] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[   21.975372] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.6, id: 0x165eb1, caps: 0x804713/0x0
[   22.025701] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5
[   22.104580] maestro_radio: probe of 0000:00:08.0 failed with error -5
[   22.105133] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: CardBus bridge found [0e11:b113]
[   22.105170] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   22.105180] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   22.105195] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: TI: mfunc 0x00000000, devctl 0x64
[   22.336508] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11
[   22.336524] yenta_cardbus 0000:00:04.1: Socket status: 30000010
[   22.404265] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   22.746590] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   22.747560] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   22.748105] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   22.748430] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   22.749273] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   23.008161] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
[   23.011460] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.
[   23.019980] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
[   23.030492] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x100-0x107
[   23.031457] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   23.031922] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   23.040851] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   23.041708] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   24.051029] type=1505 audit(1266155750.906:11): operation="profile_replace" pid=694 name=/sbin/dhclient3
[   24.053052] type=1505 audit(1266155750.910:12): operation="profile_replace" pid=694 name=/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
[   24.054045] type=1505 audit(1266155750.910:13): operation="profile_replace" pid=694 name=/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script
[   24.119694] type=1505 audit(1266155750.974:14): operation="profile_replace" pid=695 name=/usr/bin/evince
[   24.223698] type=1505 audit(1266155751.078:15): operation="profile_replace" pid=695 name=/usr/bin/evince-previewer
[   24.259383] type=1505 audit(1266155751.114:16): operation="profile_replace" pid=695 name=/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer
[   24.332935] type=1505 audit(1266155751.190:17): operation="profile_replace" pid=704 name=/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
[   24.335188] type=1505 audit(1266155751.190:1: operation="profile_replace" pid=704 name=/usr/sbin/cupsd
[   24.351826] type=1505 audit(1266155751.206:19): operation="profile_replace" pid=708 name=/usr/sbin/tcpdump
[   24.975553] e100 0000:00:09.0: firmware: requesting e100/d101s_ucode.bin
[   24.988140] es1968: clocking to 48000
[   25.189025] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   29.816323] e100: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex
[   29.820795] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   40.560063] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  244.210693] pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: lshw.
[  244.210711] pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.
[  244.210723] pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/util...ia/pcmcia.html for details.
[  730.492295] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo lshw
xubuntu                   
    description: Notebook
    product: Armada
    vendor: Compaq
    serial: 3J0BFFT4403J
    width: 32 bits
    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3
    configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=normal chassis=notebook keyboard_password=disabled power-on_password=disabled uuid=B04CB875-44FE-D711-443F-208716F20072
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       product: 0538
       vendor: Compaq
       physical id: 0
     *-firmware
          description: BIOS
          vendor: Compaq
          physical id: 0
          version: 1.35 (11/29/2001)
          size: 64KiB
          capacity: 448KiB
          capabilities: isa pci pcmcia pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot acpi usb agp ls120boot biosbootspecification netboot
     *-cpu
          description: CPU
          product: Pentium III (Coppermine)
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 4
          bus info: cpu@0
          version: 6.8.6
          slot: J1
          size: 650MHz
          capacity: 650MHz
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 100MHz
          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr sse up
        *-cache:0
             description: L1 cache
             physical id: 9
             slot: Internal L1 Cache
             size: 32KiB
             capacity: 32KiB
             capabilities: burst internal write-back
        *-cache:1
             description: L2 cache
             physical id: a
             slot: Cache L2
             size: 256KiB
             capacity: 256KiB
             capabilities: burst external write-back
     *-memory:0
          description: System Memory
          physical id: 1f
          slot: System board or motherboard
          capacity: 310MiB
        *-bank:0
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 0
             slot: DIMM #1: J18
             size: 64MiB
             width: 64 bits
        *-bank:1
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 1
             slot: DIMM #2: J19
             size: 256MiB
             width: 64 bits
        *-bank:2
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 2
             slot: DIMM #3: J20
             size: 64MiB
             width: 64 bits
     *-memory:1 UNCLAIMED
          description: Flash Memory
          physical id: 20
          slot: System board or motherboard
          capacity: 512KiB
        *-bank UNCLAIMED
             description: Chip FLASH Non-volatile
             physical id: 0
             slot: 28F004:    U35
             size: 512KiB
             width: 8 bits
     *-memory:2 UNCLAIMED
          physical id: 1
     *-memory:3 UNCLAIMED
          physical id: 2
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge
          vendor: Intel Corporation
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 03
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
          configuration: driver=agpgart-intel latency=64
          resources: irq:0 memory:50000000-53ffffff(prefetchable)
        *-pci
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master
             resources: ioport:2000(size=4096) memory:40000000-410fffff memory:28000000-280fffff(prefetchable)
           *-display UNCLAIMED
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 64
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: agp agp-1.0 pm bus_master cap_list
                configuration: latency=66 mingnt=8
                resources: memory:40000000-40ffffff ioport:2000(size=256) memory:41000000-41000fff memory:28000000-2801ffff(prefetchable)
        *-pcmcia:0
             description: CardBus bridge
             product: PCI1450
             vendor: Texas Instruments
             physical id: 4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=yenta_cardbus latency=176 maxlatency=5 mingnt=192
             resources: irq:11 memory:41180000-41180fff ioport:1000(size=256) ioport:1400(size=256) memory:18000000-1bffffff(prefetchable) memory:1c000000-1fffffff
        *-pcmcia:1
             description: CardBus bridge
             product: PCI1450
             vendor: Texas Instruments
             physical id: 4.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.1
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=yenta_cardbus latency=176 maxlatency=5 mingnt=192
             resources: irq:11 memory:41200000-41200fff ioport:1800(size=256) ioport:1c00(size=256) memory:20000000-23ffffff(prefetchable) memory:24000000-27ffffff
           *-network
                description: Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401
                vendor: Agere Systems
                physical id: 0
                slot: Socket 1
        *-bridge:0 UNCLAIMED
             description: Bridge
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0
             version: 02
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bridge bus_master
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.1
             logical name: scsi0
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master emulated
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=64
             resources: irq:0 ioport:1f0(size= ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size= ioport:376 ioport:3460(size=16)
           *-disk
                description: ATA Disk
                product: FUJITSU MHT2060A
                vendor: Fujitsu
                physical id: 0.0.0
                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
                logical name: /dev/sda
                version: 0022
                serial: NN51T4A153S9
                size: 55GiB (60GB)
                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=94e494e4
              *-volume:0
                   description: EXT4 volume
                   vendor: Linux
                   physical id: 1
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1
                   logical name: /dev/sda1
                   logical name: /
                   version: 1.0
                   serial: caca2d7c-fa27-4550-8a6d-d40f6b2cf89c
                   size: 54GiB
                   capacity: 54GiB
                   capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized
                   configuration: created=2010-02-13 18:24:32 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/�[ǀy�����kט�ќ>A�\�P���P��Հy��>AҸ>A�e^��y�p�%�� modified=2010-02-13 19:44:20 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered mounted=2010-02-14 08:55:45 state=mounted
              *-volume:1
                   description: Extended partition
                   physical id: 2
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2
                   logical name: /dev/sda2
                   size: 1082MiB
                   capacity: 1082MiB
                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended
                 *-logicalvolume
                      description: Linux swap / Solaris partition
                      physical id: 5
                      logical name: /dev/sda5
                      capacity: 1082MiB
                      capabilities: nofs
           *-cdrom
                description: SCSI CD-ROM
                physical id: 0.1.0
                bus info: scsi@0:0.1.0
                logical name: /dev/cdrom
                logical name: /dev/scd0
                logical name: /dev/sr0
                capabilities: audio
                configuration: status=nodisc
        *-usb
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.2
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=64
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3440(size=32)
        *-bridge:1
             description: Bridge
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.3
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bridge
             configuration: driver=piix4_smbus latency=0
             resources: irq:9
        *-multimedia
             description: Multimedia audio controller
             product: ES1978 Maestro 2E
             vendor: ESS Technology
             physical id: 8
             bus info: pci@0000:00:08.0
             version: 10
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ES1968 (ESS Maestro) latency=64 maxlatency=24 mingnt=2
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3000(size=256)
        *-network
             description: Ethernet interface
             product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 9
             bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
             logical name: eth0
             version: 09
             serial: 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
             size: 100MB/s
             capacity: 100MB/s
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.14 latency=66 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
             resources: irq:11 memory:41280000-41280fff ioport:3400(size=64) memory:41100000-4111ffff memory:28100000-281fffff(prefetchable)
        *-communication
             description: Serial controller
             product: LT WinModem
             vendor: Agere Systems
             physical id: 9.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:09.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm cap_list
             configuration: driver=serial latency=0
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3470(size= memory:41300000-41300fff
     *-scsi
          physical id: 3
          bus info: usb@1:1
          logical name: scsi2
          capabilities: emulated scsi-host
          configuration: driver=usb-storage
        *-disk
             description: SCSI Disk
             physical id: 0.0.0
             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0
             logical name: /dev/sdb
             size: 984MiB (1031MB)
             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
             configuration: signature=4db7dc2b
           *-volume
                description: Windows FAT volume
                vendor: MSDOS5.0
                physical id: 1
                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,1
                logical name: /dev/sdb1
                logical name: /media/USB1GIG
                version: FAT32
                serial: e074-869b
                size: 983MiB
                capacity: 983MiB
                capabilities: primary bootable fat initialized
                configuration: FATs=2 filesystem=fat mount.fstype=vfat mount.options=rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,fm  ask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=utf8,  shortname=winnt,errors=remount-ro state=mounted
  *-battery
       description: Lithium Ion Battery
       vendor: Compaq
       physical id: 1
       version: 01/15/2003
       serial: 564EE0207500
       slot: Left Hand Side
       capacity: 2700mWh
       configuration: voltage=14.4V

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo lshw
xubuntu                   
    description: Notebook
    product: Armada
    vendor: Compaq
    serial: 3J0BFFT4403J
    width: 32 bits
    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3
    configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=normal chassis=notebook keyboard_password=disabled power-on_password=disabled uuid=B04CB875-44FE-D711-443F-208716F20072
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       product: 0538
       vendor: Compaq
       physical id: 0
     *-firmware
          description: BIOS
          vendor: Compaq
          physical id: 0
          version: 1.35 (11/29/2001)
          size: 64KiB
          capacity: 448KiB
          capabilities: isa pci pcmcia pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot acpi usb agp ls120boot biosbootspecification netboot
     *-cpu
          description: CPU
          product: Pentium III (Coppermine)
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 4
          bus info: cpu@0
          version: 6.8.6
          slot: J1
          size: 650MHz
          capacity: 650MHz
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 100MHz
          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr sse up
        *-cache:0
             description: L1 cache
             physical id: 9
             slot: Internal L1 Cache
             size: 32KiB
             capacity: 32KiB
             capabilities: burst internal write-back
        *-cache:1
             description: L2 cache
             physical id: a
             slot: Cache L2
             size: 256KiB
             capacity: 256KiB
             capabilities: burst external write-back
     *-memory:0
          description: System Memory
          physical id: 1f
          slot: System board or motherboard
          capacity: 310MiB
        *-bank:0
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 0
             slot: DIMM #1: J18
             size: 64MiB
             width: 64 bits
        *-bank:1
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 1
             slot: DIMM #2: J19
             size: 256MiB
             width: 64 bits
        *-bank:2
             description: DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 2
             slot: DIMM #3: J20
             size: 64MiB
             width: 64 bits
     *-memory:1 UNCLAIMED
          description: Flash Memory
          physical id: 20
          slot: System board or motherboard
          capacity: 512KiB
        *-bank UNCLAIMED
             description: Chip FLASH Non-volatile
             physical id: 0
             slot: 28F004:    U35
             size: 512KiB
             width: 8 bits
     *-memory:2 UNCLAIMED
          physical id: 1
     *-memory:3 UNCLAIMED
          physical id: 2
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge
          vendor: Intel Corporation
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 03
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
          configuration: driver=agpgart-intel latency=64
          resources: irq:0 memory:50000000-53ffffff(prefetchable)
        *-pci
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master
             resources: ioport:2000(size=4096) memory:40000000-410fffff memory:28000000-280fffff(prefetchable)
           *-display UNCLAIMED
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 64
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: agp agp-1.0 pm bus_master cap_list
                configuration: latency=66 mingnt=8
                resources: memory:40000000-40ffffff ioport:2000(size=256) memory:41000000-41000fff memory:28000000-2801ffff(prefetchable)
        *-pcmcia:0
             description: CardBus bridge
             product: PCI1450
             vendor: Texas Instruments
             physical id: 4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=yenta_cardbus latency=176 maxlatency=5 mingnt=192
             resources: irq:11 memory:41180000-41180fff ioport:1000(size=256) ioport:1400(size=256) memory:18000000-1bffffff(prefetchable) memory:1c000000-1fffffff
        *-pcmcia:1
             description: CardBus bridge
             product: PCI1450
             vendor: Texas Instruments
             physical id: 4.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.1
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=yenta_cardbus latency=176 maxlatency=5 mingnt=192
             resources: irq:11 memory:41200000-41200fff ioport:1800(size=256) ioport:1c00(size=256) memory:20000000-23ffffff(prefetchable) memory:24000000-27ffffff
           *-network
                description: Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401
                vendor: Agere Systems
                physical id: 0
                slot: Socket 1
        *-bridge:0 UNCLAIMED
             description: Bridge
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0
             version: 02
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bridge bus_master
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.1
             logical name: scsi0
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master emulated
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=64
             resources: irq:0 ioport:1f0(size= ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size= ioport:376 ioport:3460(size=16)
           *-disk
                description: ATA Disk
                product: FUJITSU MHT2060A
                vendor: Fujitsu
                physical id: 0.0.0
                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
                logical name: /dev/sda
                version: 0022
                serial: NN51T4A153S9
                size: 55GiB (60GB)
                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=94e494e4
              *-volume:0
                   description: EXT4 volume
                   vendor: Linux
                   physical id: 1
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1
                   logical name: /dev/sda1
                   logical name: /
                   version: 1.0
                   serial: caca2d7c-fa27-4550-8a6d-d40f6b2cf89c
                   size: 54GiB
                   capacity: 54GiB
                   capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized
                   configuration: created=2010-02-13 18:24:32 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/�[ǀy�����kט�ќ>A�\�P���P��Հy��>AҸ>A�e^��y�p�%�� modified=2010-02-13 19:44:20 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered mounted=2010-02-14 08:55:45 state=mounted
              *-volume:1
                   description: Extended partition
                   physical id: 2
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2
                   logical name: /dev/sda2
                   size: 1082MiB
                   capacity: 1082MiB
                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended
                 *-logicalvolume
                      description: Linux swap / Solaris partition
                      physical id: 5
                      logical name: /dev/sda5
                      capacity: 1082MiB
                      capabilities: nofs
           *-cdrom
                description: SCSI CD-ROM
                physical id: 0.1.0
                bus info: scsi@0:0.1.0
                logical name: /dev/cdrom
                logical name: /dev/scd0
                logical name: /dev/sr0
                capabilities: audio
                configuration: status=nodisc
        *-usb
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.2
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=64
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3440(size=32)
        *-bridge:1
             description: Bridge
             product: 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 7.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.3
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bridge
             configuration: driver=piix4_smbus latency=0
             resources: irq:9
        *-multimedia
             description: Multimedia audio controller
             product: ES1978 Maestro 2E
             vendor: ESS Technology
             physical id: 8
             bus info: pci@0000:00:08.0
             version: 10
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ES1968 (ESS Maestro) latency=64 maxlatency=24 mingnt=2
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3000(size=256)
        *-network
             description: Ethernet interface
             product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 9
             bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
             logical name: eth0
             version: 09
             serial: 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
             size: 100MB/s
             capacity: 100MB/s
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.14 latency=66 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
             resources: irq:11 memory:41280000-41280fff ioport:3400(size=64) memory:41100000-4111ffff memory:28100000-281fffff(prefetchable)
        *-communication
             description: Serial controller
             product: LT WinModem
             vendor: Agere Systems
             physical id: 9.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:09.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm cap_list
             configuration: driver=serial latency=0
             resources: irq:11 ioport:3470(size= memory:41300000-41300fff
     *-scsi
          physical id: 3
          bus info: usb@1:1
          logical name: scsi2
          capabilities: emulated scsi-host
          configuration: driver=usb-storage
        *-disk
             description: SCSI Disk
             physical id: 0.0.0
             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0
             logical name: /dev/sdb
             size: 984MiB (1031MB)
             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
             configuration: signature=4db7dc2b
           *-volume
                description: Windows FAT volume
                vendor: MSDOS5.0
                physical id: 1
                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,1
                logical name: /dev/sdb1
                logical name: /media/USB1GIG
                version: FAT32
                serial: e074-869b
                size: 983MiB
                capacity: 983MiB
                capabilities: primary bootable fat initialized
                configuration: FATs=2 filesystem=fat mount.fstype=vfat mount.options=rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,fm  ask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=utf8,  shortname=winnt,errors=remount-ro state=mounted
  *-battery
       description: Lithium Ion Battery
       vendor: Compaq
       physical id: 1
       version: 01/15/2003
       serial: 564EE0207500
       slot: Left Hand Side
       capacity: 2700mWh
       configuration: voltage=14.4V
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge [8086:7190] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge [8086:7191] (rev 03)
00:04.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1450 [104c:ac1b] (rev 03)
00:04.1 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1450 [104c:ac1b] (rev 03)
00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA [8086:7110] (rev 02)
00:07.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE [8086:7111] (rev 01)
00:07.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB [8086:7112] (rev 01)
00:07.3 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI [8086:7113] (rev 03)
00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E [125d:1978] (rev 10)
00:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 [8086:1229] (rev 09)
00:09.1 Serial controller [0700]: Agere Systems LT WinModem [11c1:0445]
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x [1002:4c4d] (rev 64)

*Also on the web page listed above there was:*
Solving trouble with Compact Flash in PCMCIA adapter under Linux
  Aim: 
Mount a Compact Flash card through a PCMCIA adapter
  System: 
Mandrake 9.2
  Symptoms: 
repeated errors in /var/log/messages:
devfs_do_symlink(disc0): could not append to parent, err: -17
  Solution: 
# /etc/init.d/devfsd stop
# mkdir /mnt/cf
# mount -t auto -O ro /dev/hdc1 /mnt/cf
I tried running the code but returned
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# /etc/init.d/devfsd stop
bash: /etc/init.d/devfsd: No such file or directory

This Agere Wireless Cf Card is kind of slow, it works with my IPAQ pda and I was hoping to use it with this old laptop too. I have been looking at a new card, http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...635&CatId=2691the new card is listed to work with ndiswrapper
You have been a real help, I am woundering if this Agere card is worth all the effort, what is your opionion.

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: thanks for all that output.  It's helpful.

According to "lshw", it looks like the computer sees that the device exists, which is a good sign (I'm not sure whether this is a change from yesterday because I didn't ask for any "lshw" output then).  But that doesn't mean Ubuntu has a driver to drive the device.

I looked yesterday at the driver you installed from http://questier.com/howto.html#CF.  Unfortunately, it only appears to support very old versions of Linux.  I was not able to make it work at all on modern Ubuntu. Unfortunately I don't think there's a way to do that, and ndiswrapper is the only way to make this device work on modern versions of Linux.




> Also on the web page listed above there was:
> Solving trouble with Compact Flash in PCMCIA adapter under Linux
> Aim:
> 
>     * Mount a Compact Flash card through a PCMCIA adapter
> 
> System:
> 
>     * Mandrake 9.2
> ...


This information is also pretty old (Mandrake 9 is from 2002, which is like a different century in the Linux world!), and in any case I think it explains only how to make the flash memory of the device work, not the wireless networking part.  In other words, unfortunately none of this looks very relevant.



> This Agere Wireless Cf Card is kind of slow, it works with my IPAQ pda and I was hoping to use it with this old laptop too. I have been looking at a new card, http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&CatId=2691the new card is listed to work with ndiswrapper
> You have been a real help, I am woundering if this Agere card is worth all the effort, what is your opionion.


At this point, I'm still not sure at all why the device isn't working, so it probably would take considerable effort to figure it out.  I'm happy to continue trying if it's important to you--I hate giving up--but if you don't want to put hours more work into this, it might make sense just to buy the $20 TRENDnet card from TigerDirect.

If you do want to continue trying, the next thing I'd ask you to do is delete the file /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, then reboot, and post again the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
pccardctl info
```

It would also be helpful if you reinstalled the wlagsall driver into ndiswrapper, rebooted, then posted the output of:



```
lshw -C Network
iwconfig
ndiswrapper -l
```

But again, if you don't want to keep putting your time into this, that's fine as well.  Let me know.

----------


## tjmarch

pytheas22

I am willing to go on but I have a problem I was at home in MI. when we were last communicating now I am in IN. working I go home on the weekends. There I have a router connection, here in IN. all I have is a Verizion MiFi 2200 mobile broadband device. I use it as a wireless hot spot with my work laptop. I was going to connect to the Verizon device with the Compaq that I installed Xubuntu onto using the Agere Wireless Cf Card. I will have to answer your messages using my work laptop. I will have to install a simple text editor into Xubuntu that I can save the Terminal window code to then put the file on a USB stick then move to the other computer to work with you. I do have ubunto install using MVware on my work laptop so the text editor I install will not have to be compatable with windows text editor. I have a lot of time when I get off of work to do this and it gives me something to do when I am away from home working. At this very moment I am at work, after work I have to go out to dinner with the boss lady an crew at 6:30pm. When I get done with that and get to my apartment I will do what you are asking and post  the results.

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: sounds good.  Note that Xubuntu should already have a text editor installed (probably under the Accessories menu); I believe it's called Mousepad.  Any file you save as plain text should be compatible with Windows Notepad or any other text editor out there, so you shouldn't have to deal with the virtual machine stuff to post the output.

----------


## tjmarch

pytheas22

Been trying to get Verizon MiFi2200 with USB cable to work, Have been searching found a How to,
downloaded some files need to install one called usb-modeswitch-data-20100203.tar.bz2 but don't know how.Started new thread in Absolute Beginners Talk to find out how. That is what I have been doing now I am waiting for reply for help with that.
Now I can focus on what you asked me to do.
Removed /etc/pcmcia/config.opts then rebooted then ran code
lshw -C Network
pccardctl info

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
[sudo] password for tim: 
  *-network               
       description: Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401
       vendor: Agere Systems
       physical id: 0
       slot: Socket 1
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 9
       bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 09
       serial: 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=66 link=no maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
       resources: irq:11 memory:41280000-41280fff ioport:3400(size=64) memory:41100000-4111ffff memory:28100000-281fffff(prefetchable)
tim@xubuntu:~$ pccardctl info
PRODID_1=""
PRODID_2=""
PRODID_3=""
PRODID_4=""
MANFID=0000,0000
FUNCID=255
PRODID_1="Agere Systems"
PRODID_2="Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401"
PRODID_3=""
PRODID_4=""
MANFID=0156,0003
FUNCID=6

Then I installed driver and rebooted and ran code
lshw -C Network
iwconfig
ndiswrapper -l

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
[sudo] password for tim: 
  *-network               
       description: Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401
       vendor: Agere Systems
       physical id: 0
       slot: Socket 1
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 9
       bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 09
       serial: 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=66 link=no maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
       resources: irq:11 memory:41280000-41280fff ioport:3400(size=64) memory:41100000-4111ffff memory:28100000-281fffff(prefetchable)
tim@xubuntu:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tim@xubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed

I am going include file that was in with the windows driver a readme.txt maybe I used the wrong .sys file. there are multiple files and the readme explains what is loaded for what.
I used WLAGS48D.SYS
We are making progress!!!!!!

----------


## tjmarch

plytheas22
Was able to get VerizionWiFi2200 to work in USB mode on the old Compaq I just didn't do enough reading ended up I did not have to install the file usb-modeswitch-data-20100203.tar.bz2 after all or the rest of the packages that I downloaded. All I have to do is unmount device an not unplug it, and then it shows up in network manager as a device to use, it still shows up as a USB storage device also.  So I now have internet connection with this computer. I goto work 11:00am I will take it with me and if things are going well at work I will keep checking for your post. Maybe we still can get the Agere wireless CF Card to work. This is the other thread that I started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...55#post8833655 what do I do with it, to show that issue was resolved. I am new to this forum stuff too.

----------


## tjmarch

plytheas22

I have been installing the driver using the the program under Applications->System->Windows Wireless Drivers. I just brought up a terminal window and installed driver with ndiswrapper the results were

root@xubuntu:/home/tim/agere# ndiswrapper -i "WLAGSALL.INF"
installing wlagsall ...
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags48d.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wlags51b.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find "wnags.cnt" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
installation may be incomplete

Do I need all the files that are missing to load the driver properly?

I then checked if driver was installed

root@xubuntu:/home/tim/agere# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: thanks for all the information.  From your last post, it looks like not all of the Windows driver files that ndiswrapper needs were installed.  In addition to the .inf file, you also need .sys and .cat files; probably not all of those were present.  If you could point me to the link where you downloaded the Windows driver file originally, I'll take a look and may be able to figure out how to find the pieces that seem to be missing.

I'm less inclined to believe at this point that this is a PCMCIA issue, since the device seems to be recognized even with the file /etc/pcmcia/config.opts deleted.  Hopefully you will just need to find a few extra parts of the Windows driver and it will work.

----------


## tjmarch

*Pyheas22,* Sent you a private message to site where you can download and how to log on

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: thanks for the file.  There is some non-standard stuff going on here--the .inf file looks different from the ones I'm used to seeing--but it should still work.

When you ran the command "ndiswrapper -i WLAGSALL.INF", was the file WLAGSALL.INF in the same directory as all the other files that came with the driver, or had you moved it somewhere else?  If it was moved, I think that may be the problem, because I was able to install the WLAGSALL.INF file into ndiswrapper on my computer from the command line without receiving any error messages.

Please remove the WLAGSALL.INF driver by typing:



```
sudo ndiswrapper -r wlagsall
```

Then reinstall the driver by typing:



```
ndiswrapper -i WLAGSALL.INF
```

command again.  If you receive a string of error messages again, please post the output of this command:


```
ls
```

If you don't get any errors this time, reboot and see if the driver works.  If it still doesn't, try the command:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -a 0156:0003 wlagsall
```

then reboot and try again.  If at this point it's still not working, please let me know the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## tjmarch

*PYLEAS22*, Put entire contents of driver file in folder on desktop loaded driver again this is what terminal showed

root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere# ndiswrapper -i "WLAGSALL.INF"
installing wlagsall ...
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere# 
LED on card has not lite up going to reboot post result in a min.

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22,
*If you look at my last post I put " marks around driver .INF going to uninstall then reinstall again post results in a min. below is what I did before reboot

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tim: 
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper
install/manage Windows drivers for ndiswrapper

usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
-i inffile       install driver described by 'inffile'
-a devid driver  use installed 'driver' for 'devid' (dangerous)
-r driver        remove 'driver'
-l               list installed drivers
-m               write configuration for modprobe
-ma              write module alias configuration for all devices
-mi              write module install configuration for all devices
-v               report version information

where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX,
as reported by 'lspci -n' or 'lsusb' for the card
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -r wlagsall
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -i wlagsall
install argument must be .inf file
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# cd Desktop
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop# cd agere
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere# dir
README.TXT    WCAGS48.EXE   WFAGS48B.SYS  WLAGS48D.SYS    WNAGS48C.CPL
WAAGS48B.DLL  WCAGS51B.EXE  WIAGS48C.DLL  WLAGS48.PDB    WNAGS48.CPL
WAAGS48C.DLL  WCAGS51.EXE   WIAGS48.DLL   WLAGS48.SYS    WNAGS48D.CPL
WAAGS48D.DLL  WDAGS48B.DLL  WIAGS51.DLL   WLAGS51B.PDB    WNAGS51B.CPL
WAAGS48.DLL   WDAGS48C.DLL  wlags2x.cat   WLAGS51B.SYS    WNAGS51.CPL
WAAGS51B.DLL  WDAGS48D.DLL  WLAGS48B.PDB  WLAGS51.PDB    WNAGS.CNT
WAAGS51.DLL   WDAGS48.DLL   WLAGS48B.SYS  WLAGS51.SYS    WNAGS.HLP
WCAGS48B.EXE  WDAGS51B.DLL  WLAGS48C.PDB  wlags9x.cat    WUAGS48.VXD
WCAGS48C.EXE  WDAGS51.DLL   WLAGS48C.SYS  WLAGSALL.INF
WCAGS48D.EXE  WFAGS48B.PDB  WLAGS48D.PDB  WNAGS48B.CPL
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere# ndiswrapper -i  WLAGSALL.INF
installing wlagsall ...
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/tim/Desktop/agere#

----------


## tjmarch

Card did not light up $#%% before reboot I did this

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tim: 
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo ndiswrapper -a 0156:0003 wlagsall
WARNING: Driver 'wlagsall' will be used for '0156:0003'
This is safe _only_ if driver wlagsall is meant for chip in device 0156:0003
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# 

After reboot I ran you code plus a little for my self

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tim: 
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# pccardctl status
Socket 0:
  no card
Socket 1:
  3.3V 16-bit PC Card
  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/time# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# 

With last Code there was no output. I am getting tired going to call it quits for the night will take this laptop to work with me will be looking for you post. Man you have allot gusto, I do appreciate the help

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: this looks better.  I'm thinking the ndiswrapper module may not be loaded.  Please try these commands when you get a chance and post the output (the first two commands may have no output):


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
ndiswrapper -l
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
iwlist
```

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22*,
Here are the results

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[29797.798277] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[29797.958736] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# iwlist
Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
              [interface] frequency 
              [interface] channel 
              [interface] bitrate 
              [interface] rate 
              [interface] encryption 
              [interface] keys 
              [interface] power 
              [interface] txpower 
              [interface] retry 
              [interface] ap 
              [interface] accesspoints 
              [interface] peers 
              [interface] event 
              [interface] auth 
              [interface] wpakeys 
              [interface] genie 
              [interface] modulation

----------


## chris.olive

I know it's been a long time but finally  all sorted, since then I have changed ISP's and with the new box [nuef] there was no problem connecting  wifi to box or printer. On both win 7 and Ubuntu 9.10
Think it must have been in the club-internet software somehow.
Many thanks for all your replys.

----------


## pytheas22

*chris.olive*: very glad to hear you got it sorted out.

*tjmarch*: I think we're getting closer, but it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't want to associate that .inf file with your wireless card no matter how much you tell it it should.

I modified the WLAGSALL.INF file a little to hopefully make it more acceptable to ndiswrapper.  I'm attaching the modified file here.  Please try installing it.  To do so, first remove the version that's currently installed by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r wlagsall
```

Then download the attached file, and move it into the folder with all the other Windows drivers files.  Overwrite the original version of WLAGSALL.INF with the modified one.  Then install the Windows driver again:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i WLAGSALL.INF
```

(You will need to use the 'cd' command to navigate to the location of the Windows drivers files first, of course.)

Then please try rebooting and see if there's any difference.  If not, please let me know the output of:


```
ndiswrapper -l
lspci -vvnn
lshw -C Network
```

There's some interesting stuff going on here with the way that .inf file is written, and I'd be really happy to get to the bottom of it and figure out how it's supposed to work (it looks different in certain ways from all other .inf files I've seen, and I think that's what's throwing ndiswrapper off).

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22* removed the driver by using
sudo ndiswrapper -r wlagsall

but I cannot install new wlagsall.inf you forgot to attach it to last post or it did not take. Please send again. Note: I think you will have to upload as a zip file I don't think a .inf file is supported file type to upload. Or you could upload to FTP site I PM you about. I use FTP just for something like this any way, site can store up to 10mb I think.

----------


## pytheas22

You're right--I forgot to attach the file.  Many apologies.  I just uploaded it to your ftp site (good idea since the attachments on this site can be fickle).  Please give it a try when you're able and let me know if it makes a difference.

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22*
Still not working CODE before reboot

 tim@xubuntu:~$ cd /home/tim/Desktop/agere
tim@xubuntu:~/Desktop/agere$ dir
README.TXT    WCAGS48.EXE   WFAGS48B.SYS  WLAGS48D.SYS    WNAGS48C.CPL
WAAGS48B.DLL  WCAGS51B.EXE  WIAGS48C.DLL  WLAGS48.PDB    WNAGS48.CPL
WAAGS48C.DLL  WCAGS51.EXE   WIAGS48.DLL   WLAGS48.SYS    WNAGS48D.CPL
WAAGS48D.DLL  WDAGS48B.DLL  WIAGS51.DLL   WLAGS51B.PDB    WNAGS51B.CPL
WAAGS48.DLL   WDAGS48C.DLL  wlags2x.cat   WLAGS51B.SYS    WNAGS51.CPL
WAAGS51B.DLL  WDAGS48D.DLL  WLAGS48B.PDB  WLAGS51.PDB    WNAGS.CNT
WAAGS51.DLL   WDAGS48.DLL   WLAGS48B.SYS  WLAGS51.SYS    WNAGS.HLP
WCAGS48B.EXE  WDAGS51B.DLL  WLAGS48C.PDB  wlags9x.cat    WUAGS48.VXD
WCAGS48C.EXE  WDAGS51.DLL   WLAGS48C.SYS  WLAGSALL.INF
WCAGS48D.EXE  WFAGS48B.PDB  WLAGS48D.PDB  WNAGS48B.CPL
tim@xubuntu:~/Desktop/agere$ sudo ndiswrapper -i WLAGSALL.INF
[sudo] password for tim: 
installing wlagsall ...
tim@xubuntu:~/Desktop/agere$ 

*CODE after reboot

*tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo su
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# lspci -vvnn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge [8086:7190] (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Device [0e11:b110]
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64
    Region 0: Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
    Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0
        Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2
        Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge [8086:7191] (rev 03)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
    Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 28000000-280fffff
    Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
    BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B+
        PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1450 [104c:ac1b] (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Device [0e11:b113]
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: Memory at 41180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176
    Memory window 0: 18000000-1bfff000 (prefetchable)
    Memory window 1: 1c000000-1ffff000
    I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff
    I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff
    BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+
    16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001
    Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
    Kernel modules: yenta_socket

00:04.1 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1450 [104c:ac1b] (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Device [0e11:b113]
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: Memory at 41200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176
    Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)
    Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000
    I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff
    I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff
    BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+
    16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001
    Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
    Kernel modules: yenta_socket

00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA [8086:7110] (rev 02)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0

00:07.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE [8086:7111] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64
    Region 0: [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    Region 1: [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    Region 2: [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    Region 3: [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    Region 4: I/O ports at 3460 [size=16]
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:07.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB [8086:7112] (rev 01)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64
    Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 11
    Region 4: I/O ports at 3440 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:07.3 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI [8086:7113] (rev 03)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 9
    Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus
    Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E [125d:1978] (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Device [0e11:b112]
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64 (500ns min, 6000ns max)
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]
    Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: ES1968 (ESS Maestro)
    Kernel modules: snd-es1968, radio-maestro

00:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 [8086:1229] (rev 09)
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2203]
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66 (2000ns min, 14000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: Memory at 41280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 3400 [size=64]
    Region 2: Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at 28100000 [disabled] [size=1M]
    Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: e100
    Kernel modules: e100

00:09.1 Serial controller [0700]: Agere Systems LT WinModem [11c1:0445]
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2203]
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: I/O ports at 3470 [size=8]
    Region 1: Memory at 41300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: serial

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x [1002:4c4d] (rev 64)
    Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Device [0e11:b111]
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
    Region 0: Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]
    Region 2: Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at 28000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0
        Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2
        Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>
    Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel modules: atyfb

root@xubuntu:/home/tim# lshw -C Network
  *-network               
       description: Wireless CompactFlash Card Model 1401
       vendor: Agere Systems
       physical id: 0
       slot: Socket 1
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 9
       bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 09
       serial: 00:d0:59:15:dd:e7
       size: 10MB/s
       capacity: 100MB/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=66 link=no maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
       resources: irq:11 memory:41280000-41280fff ioport:3400(size=64) memory:41100000-4111ffff memory:28100000-281fffff(prefetchable)
root@xubuntu:/home/tim#

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22,*
I am going to take this laptop to work will look for your reply. After work I will be traveling to MI for the weekend, 4 hour drive, will not be back online untill Saturday. Again thanks for the help.

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: apologies for the slow reply.  The last couple days have been busy.

First, I modified the WLAGSALL.INF file on your ftp server again.  Please try installing this one in place of the current one, as you did before.  Then try rebooting.  After the reboot, please run these commands (in this order) and let me know the output:


```
ndiswrapper -l
sudo ndiswrapper -a 104c:ac1b wlagsall
ndiswrapper -l
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ls /etc/ndiswrapper/wlagsall
```

Hopefully we'll get there, little by little.

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas,
*Card didn't light up, but I get the feeling that is not what you are looking for. Results after reboot 

tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tim: 
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ndiswrapper -l
wlagsall : driver installed
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# sudo ndiswrapper -a 104c:ac1b wlagsall
WARNING: Driver 'wlagsall' will be used for '104C:AC1B'
This is safe _only_ if driver wlagsall is meant for chip in device 104C:AC1B
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
root@xubuntu:/home/tim# ls /etc/ndiswrapper/wlagsall
0411:0006.F.conf  0D98:0300.F.conf            11C1:AB21:AB21:11C1.5.conf
0411:000D.F.conf  0D9E:0300.F.conf            11C1:AB30.5.conf
047E:0300.F.conf  0E7C:0300.F.conf            11C1:AB30:AB30:11C1.5.conf
04E8:5002.F.conf  104C:AC1B.F.conf            11C1:AB34.5.conf
04E8:5B11.F.conf  11C1:AB10.5.conf            11C1:AB34:AB34:11C1.5.conf
04E8:7011.F.conf  11C1:AB10:AB10:11C1.5.conf  1630:FF81.F.conf
05CC:3100.F.conf  11C1:AB11.5.conf            wlags48b.sys
0681:0012.F.conf  11C1:AB11:AB11:11C1.5.conf  wlags48d.sys
0BF8:1002.F.conf  11C1:AB11:AB12:11C1.5.conf  wlags51b.sys
0D4E:047A.F.conf  11C1:AB11:AB13:11C1.5.conf  wlagsall.inf
0D4E:1000.F.conf  11C1:AB20.5.conf            wnags.cnt
0D4E:1001.F.conf  11C1:AB21.5.conf
root@xubuntu:/home/tim#
*Just as a note,* program, (Applications->System->Windows Wireless Drivers)
 reports:
Wlagsall 
Hardware present=yes

----------


## tjmarch

*Pytheas22*,
Tired going to bed early will look for post in morning

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: it's encouraging that "Windows Wireless Drivers" now says the hardware is present.  What output do you get if you now type:


```
ndiswrapper -l
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## tjmarch

*pytheas22*,
Results:
tim@xubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
wlagsall : driver installed
    device (104C:AC1B) present
tim@xubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.

[ 1422.137894] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.137903] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.137913] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.137923] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.137933] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.137942] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.137952] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.137967] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.137978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.137988] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.137998] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.138008] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.138018] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.138027] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.138037] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.138047] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.138062] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138073] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.138083] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138093] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.138103] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.138113] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138122] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.138132] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.138142] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.138156] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138168] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.138178] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.138188] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.138197] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.138207] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.138217] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.138227] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.138237] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.138287] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138299] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.138309] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138319] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.138329] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.138338] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.138348] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.138358] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.138368] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.138382] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138394] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.138404] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.138414] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.138423] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.138433] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.138443] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.138453] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.138463] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.138477] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138489] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.138499] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138508] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.138518] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.138528] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138538] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.138547] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.138557] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.138572] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138583] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.138593] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.138603] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.138613] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.138623] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.138632] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.138642] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.138652] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.138702] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138714] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.138724] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138734] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.138744] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.138754] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.138763] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.138773] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.138783] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.138797] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138809] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.138819] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.138829] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.138839] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.138848] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.138858] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.138868] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.138878] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.138892] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138904] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.138914] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138924] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.138933] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.138943] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.138953] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.138963] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.138972] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.138987] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.138999] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.139008] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.139018] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.139028] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.139038] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.139048] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.139058] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.139067] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.139117] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139130] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.139140] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139149] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.139159] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.139169] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.139179] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.139188] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.139198] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.139213] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139224] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.139234] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.139244] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.139254] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.139264] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.139274] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.139283] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.139293] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.139308] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139319] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.139329] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139339] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.139349] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.139358] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139368] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.139378] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.139388] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.139402] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139414] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.139424] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.139434] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.139443] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.139453] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.139463] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.139473] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.139483] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.139533] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139545] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.139555] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139564] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.139574] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.139584] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.139594] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.139604] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.139613] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.139628] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139640] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.139649] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.139659] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.139669] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.139679] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.139689] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.139699] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.139708] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.139723] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139735] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.139744] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139754] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.139764] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.139774] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139783] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.139793] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.139803] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.139817] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139829] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.139839] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.139849] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.139859] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.139868] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.139878] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.139888] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.139898] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.139948] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.139960] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.139970] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.139980] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.139989] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.139999] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.140049] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.140060] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.140070] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.140086] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140098] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.140108] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.140117] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.140127] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.140137] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.140147] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.140157] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.140166] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.140181] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140193] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.140203] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140212] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.140222] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.140232] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140242] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.140252] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.140261] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.140276] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140287] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.140297] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.140307] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.140317] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.140327] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.140336] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.140346] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.140356] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.140407] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140419] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.140429] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140439] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.140449] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.140459] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.140468] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.140478] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.140488] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.140502] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140514] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.140524] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.140534] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.140544] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.140553] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.140563] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.140573] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.140583] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.140597] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140609] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.140619] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140629] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.140638] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.140648] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140658] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.140668] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.140677] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.140692] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140704] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.140713] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.140723] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.140733] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.140743] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.140753] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.140762] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.140772] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.140822] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140834] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.140844] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.140854] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.140864] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.140874] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.140883] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.140893] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.140903] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.140918] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.140929] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.140939] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.140949] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.140959] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.140968] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.140978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.140988] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.140998] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.141012] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141024] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.141034] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141044] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.141053] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.141063] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141073] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.141083] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.141092] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.141107] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141119] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.141129] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.141138] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.141148] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.141158] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.141168] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.141177] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.141187] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.141237] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141249] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.141259] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141269] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.141279] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.141289] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.141298] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.141308] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.141318] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.141333] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141344] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.141354] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.141364] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.141374] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.141383] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.141393] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.141403] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.141413] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.141427] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141439] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.141449] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141459] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.141469] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.141478] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141488] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.141498] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.141508] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.141522] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141534] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.141544] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.141553] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.141563] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.141573] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.141583] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.141593] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.141602] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.141652] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141664] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.141674] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141684] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.141694] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.141704] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.141713] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.141723] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.141733] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.141748] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141759] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.141769] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.141779] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.141789] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.141798] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.141808] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.141818] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.141828] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.141842] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141854] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.141864] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141874] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.141883] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.141893] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.141903] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.141913] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.141922] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.141937] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.141949] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.141958] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.141968] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.141978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.141988] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.141998] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.142008] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.142017] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.142067] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142079] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.142089] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142099] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.142109] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.142119] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.142128] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.142138] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.142148] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.142163] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142174] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.142184] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.142194] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.142204] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.142213] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.142223] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.142233] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.142243] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.142257] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142269] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.142279] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142289] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.142298] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.142308] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142318] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.142328] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.142337] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.142352] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142364] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.142374] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.142383] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.142393] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.142403] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.142413] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.142422] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.142432] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.142482] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142494] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.142504] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142514] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.142524] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.142534] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.142543] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.142553] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.142563] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.142577] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142589] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.142599] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.142609] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.142619] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.142628] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.142638] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.142648] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.142658] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.142672] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142684] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.142694] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142704] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.142713] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.142723] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142733] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.142743] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.142752] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.142767] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142779] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.142789] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.142798] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.142808] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.142818] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.142828] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.142838] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.142847] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.142897] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.142909] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.142919] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.142929] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.142939] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.142949] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.142958] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.142968] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.142978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.142993] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143004] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.143014] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.143024] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.143034] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.143043] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.143053] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.143063] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.143073] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.143087] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143099] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.143109] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143119] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.143128] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.143138] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143148] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.143158] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.143167] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.143182] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143194] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.143204] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.143213] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.143223] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.143233] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.143243] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.143253] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.143262] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.143312] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143324] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.143334] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143344] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.143354] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.143364] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.143373] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.143383] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.143393] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.143408] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143419] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.143429] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.143439] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.143449] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.143458] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.143468] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.143478] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.143488] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.143502] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143514] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.143524] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143534] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.143543] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.143553] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143563] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.143573] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.143582] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.143597] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143609] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.143619] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.143628] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.143638] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.143648] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.143658] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.143667] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.143677] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.143727] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143739] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.143749] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143759] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.143769] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.143779] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.143788] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.143798] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.143808] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.143823] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143834] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.143844] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.143854] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.143864] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.143874] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.143883] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.143893] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.143903] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.143917] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.143929] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.143939] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143949] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.143958] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.143968] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.143978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.143988] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.143997] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.144059] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144071] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.144081] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.144091] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.144101] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.144111] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.144121] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.144131] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.144140] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.144192] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144204] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.144214] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144224] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.144234] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.144244] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.144253] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.144263] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.144273] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.144287] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144299] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.144309] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.144319] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.144328] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.144338] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.144348] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.144358] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.144368] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.144382] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144394] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.144404] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144414] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.144423] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.144433] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144443] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.144453] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.144462] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.144477] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144489] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.144499] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.144508] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.144518] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.144528] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.144538] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.144548] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.144557] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.144608] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144620] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.144630] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144640] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.144649] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.144659] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.144669] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.144679] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.144688] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.144703] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144715] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.144724] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.144734] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.144744] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.144754] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.144764] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.144773] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.144783] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.144798] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144809] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.144819] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144829] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.144839] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.144849] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.144858] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.144868] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.144878] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.144892] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.144904] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.144914] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.144924] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.144933] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.144943] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.144953] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.144963] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.144973] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.145023] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145035] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.145045] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145055] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.145065] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.145075] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.145084] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.145094] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.145104] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.145118] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145130] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.145140] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.145150] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.145159] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.145169] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.145179] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.145189] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.145199] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.145213] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145225] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.145235] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145244] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.145254] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.145264] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145274] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.145284] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.145293] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.145308] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145319] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.145329] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.145339] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.145349] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.145359] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.145369] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.145378] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.145388] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.145438] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145451] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.145460] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145470] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.145480] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.145490] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.145500] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.145509] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.145519] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.145534] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145545] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.145555] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.145565] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.145575] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.145585] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.145594] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.145604] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.145614] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.145629] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145640] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.145650] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145660] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.145670] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.145679] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145689] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.145699] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.145709] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.145751] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145763] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.145773] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.145783] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.145793] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.145802] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.145812] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.145822] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.145832] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.145883] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145895] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.145905] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.145915] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.145924] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.145934] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.145944] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.145954] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.145963] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.145978] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.145990] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.145999] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.146009] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.146019] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.146029] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.146039] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.146048] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.146058] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.146073] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.146084] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.146094] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.146104] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.146114] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.146123] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.146133] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.146143] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.146153] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.146167] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.146179] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.146189] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.146199] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.146208] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.146218] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.146228] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.146238] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.146248] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.152170] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152186] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.152196] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152206] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.152216] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.152226] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.152236] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.152245] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.152255] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.152270] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152281] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.152291] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.152301] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.152311] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.152321] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.152330] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.152340] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.152350] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.152365] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152377] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.152387] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152396] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.152406] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.152416] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152426] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.152435] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.152445] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.152460] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152471] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.152481] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.152491] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.152501] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.152510] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.152520] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.152530] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.152540] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.152618] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152631] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.152641] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152650] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.152660] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.152670] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.152680] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.152689] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.152699] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.152714] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152725] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.152735] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.152745] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.152755] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.152764] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.152774] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.152784] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.152794] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.152808] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152820] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.152830] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152839] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.152849] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.152859] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.152869] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.152878] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.152888] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.152903] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.152914] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.152924] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.152934] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.152943] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.152953] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.152963] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.152973] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.152982] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.153033] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153046] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.153055] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153065] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.153075] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.153085] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.153094] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.153104] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.153114] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.153128] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153140] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.153150] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.153160] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.153169] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.153179] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.153189] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.153199] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.153208] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.153223] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153234] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.153244] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153254] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.153264] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.153273] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153283] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.153293] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.153303] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.153317] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153329] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.153339] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.153348] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.153358] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.153368] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.153377] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.153387] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.153397] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.153448] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153460] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.153470] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153480] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.153490] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x5245203a
[ 1422.153499] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x3a524f52
[ 1422.153509] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52544320
[ 1422.153519] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4646204c
[ 1422.153529] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x464646
[ 1422.153543] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153555] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.153565] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.153574] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.153584] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.153594] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.153603] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.153613] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.153623] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.153637] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153649] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x42767264
[ 1422.153659] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153669] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x64616552
[ 1422.153678] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x62203a20
[ 1422.153688] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74737275
[ 1422.153698] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61657220
[ 1422.153708] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x61662064
[ 1422.153717] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x656c69
[ 1422.153732] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153743] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.153753] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.153763] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.153773] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.153782] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.153792] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.153802] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.153812] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.153830] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153842] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x41767264
[ 1422.153852] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65487664
[ 1422.153862] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74506461
[ 1422.153871] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x48203a72
[ 1422.153881] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x63204649
[ 1422.153891] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x646c756f
[ 1422.153901] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x746f6e20
[ 1422.153911] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6f6320
[ 1422.153926] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.153937] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.153947] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.153957] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.153967] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.153976] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.153986] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.153996] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.154006] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.154022] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.154033] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4d767264
[ 1422.154043] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x4165766f
[ 1422.154053] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x74506b63
[ 1422.154063] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x48203a72
[ 1422.154072] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x63204649
[ 1422.154082] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x646c756f
[ 1422.154092] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x746f6e20
[ 1422.154102] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6f6320
[ 1422.154117] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 8, return_address: d942e60a
[ 1422.154128] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x536d696e
[ 1422.154138] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x65527379
[ 1422.154148] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x52746573
[ 1422.154157] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x203a7165
[ 1422.154167] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x73616552
[ 1422.154177] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x43206e6f
[ 1422.154187] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x2065646f
[ 1422.154196] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x30203d
[ 1422.169465] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[ 1422.169524] ndiswrapper 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

*I don't think I am seeing all the output for the code you had me run it filled the screen.
*

----------


## pytheas22

*tjmarch*: sorry I haven't responded in a couple of days.  I've put a lot of time into thinking about this and trying to come up with a different angle to approach it from, but I keep coming up empty.  The output in your last post suggests that ndiswrapper is just not going to work with this device for some unclear reason involving low-level issues, and it's beyond my skillset to figure it out.

So I think I'm going to have to give up at this point.  I feel really, really bad about this and frustrated that we couldn't figure it out.  But I don't want to waste any more of your time running tests if I don't think they'll lead anywhere.

I hope this is alright with you.  If it's really, really important for you to get this working, I can think some more or put you in contact with people who know more than I.

----------


## tjmarch

*pytheas22* thankyou, I am greatfull for your effort. Sunday I was out at a store and found a new wireless card that works great with the old laptop,(only $19.00). I will keep the agere cf card for my pda. So, no need to work anymore on this. If anything I learned a little more about Lunix and I appreciate what you showed me.

----------


## Rayneboard

Hello,

I am experiencing the same problems as ColinChocolate was back on page 70.
I have the same network card and am running the same version of ubuntu.

I've managed to follow along with the help, right up until the installation of Wicd.
ColinChocolate says that for the suggested package, there is a conflict..

"I can't install because it says: Dependancy of python-urwid not satisfiable."

~ which is the same error I got when trying to install.

Xog replied saying that you need a more current version of wicd

I downloaded the 1.7.0 deb and tried to install, but I get this error:
*
"Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: wicd-daemon (= 1.7.0+ds1-2)"*

The thread goes off on another tangent at that point, and it is not clear if this issue was ever resolved.  I'd like to get ubuntu working with my wireless card.

Is there any hope for this problem ?

----------


## pytheas22

*Rayneboard*: do you have any Internet connection available without the wireless card?  If you do, then it would make most sense to install wicd from a repository, which should work through the dependency issues.  To do that, type:


```
echo 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

After it's done, launch wicd from the Applications>Internet menu.

If you don't have any way to get online without wireless, please post the output of these commands and I'll see if there's a way to connect without installing wicd:


```
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
ndiswrapper -l
```

Also let me know the name of the wireless network you're trying to connect to.

----------


## Rayneboard

I won't be able to connect to the internet for a while.
The only access I have currently is through the adapter and XP

Here is the output of those queries::



```
sudo iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis

[   13.832107] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.527623] ndiswrapper: driver neta5agu (D-Link,05/29/2007,1.5.204.1) loaded
[   15.528324] ndiswrapper (ZwQueryValueKey:2329): not fully implemented (yet)
[   25.644110] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C0001389, count: 4, return_address: f8435d6b
[   25.644115] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf3c97600
[   25.644117] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x28
[   25.644120] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf82af000
[   25.644122] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf82af000
[   25.644175] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   25.644179] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   25.644186] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f3453340 is not initialized - not halting
[   25.644188] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   25.644213] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -22
[   25.645611] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   26.265070] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C0001391, count: 4, return_address: f8433f9c
[   26.265074] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xf1c51400
[   26.265076] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x1
[   26.265078] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x0
[   26.265080] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x0
[   26.265082] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   26.265086] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   26.265091] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f2197340 is not initialized - not halting
[   26.265093] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   26.265111] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -22


ndiswrapper -l


neta5agu : driver installed
    device (07D1:3A08) present
```

The network I'm trying to access is my landlord's.  It's (surprise) the default "linksys"

Thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*Rayneboard*: thanks for the output.  It looks like the problem currently goes deeper than anything that would be solved by installing wicd.  ndiswrapper doesn't appear to like the Windows driver you installed into it, and until that's fixed, you won't be able to connect.

Where did you get the Windows driver that you loaded?  According to this page, it works with the driver that came with the installation CD.  Did you install from the installation CD?  If there were multiple .inf files on the installation CD, did you choose the same one as the author of that Web page?

----------


## ampedforay

Thank you, THANK YOU!
I have been trying to get xubuntu online; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...er/Ndiswrapper
didn't work;
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343847
got me a lot closer with the patches--I was able to get Ndiswrapper installed.
But, not until I found your thread and use that one little line--
sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
and reboot, was I able to get Xubutu online.
I've been through ndiswrapper with Fedora and so I knew to blacklist those drivers,
but it didn't take until then.
Again, 
Thank you!

----------


## pytheas22

*ampedforay*: glad to hear it helped  :Smile:   The bit about updating the initramfs was actually suggested to me by someone else whose username I can't recall now, so I can't take credit for it.  But I'm glad you're online in any case!

----------


## Rayneboard

> *Rayneboard*: thanks for the output.  It looks like the problem currently goes deeper than anything that would be solved by installing wicd.  ndiswrapper doesn't appear to like the Windows driver you installed into it, and until that's fixed, you won't be able to connect.
> 
> Where did you get the Windows driver that you loaded?  According to this page, it works with the driver that came with the installation CD.  Did you install from the installation CD?  If there were multiple .inf files on the installation CD, did you choose the same one as the author of that Web page?


Hello,

Sorry for my delay, I have been very busy with school lately.

I followed the link to the page, and it mentions that I should be installing "kernel devel" package from 1.51.  I'm trying to install 1.56, and I cannot find any information on the kernel devel package.

From there it shouldn't be too tough.

Thank you,

----------


## pytheas22

*Rayneboard*: you can disregard the instructions on that page for compiling ndiswrapper from source.  They were written a long time ago; the version of ndiswrapper that ships with Ubuntu currently should be up-to-date enough.  Also, those instructions were written for Fedora, not Ubuntu, which is why you couldn't find the kernel-devel package; Ubuntu doesn't have that package (I think Ubuntu's equivalent of that package would be linux-headers).

The important thing is to get the right Windows driver installed into ndiswrapper, because I think that's the problem--not the version of ndiswrapper that you're using.

Where did you get the driver that you have currently installed in ndiswrapper?  Was it from the installation CD that came with your wireless card or somewhere else?  The reason I referred to that page is that it says that the Windows driver that came on the CD worked for the author of that page.

Also worth noting is that that page refers to the D-Link WUA-2340 wireless card.  Is this the same model as yours, or is yours branded as something else?  In either case the chipset inside your card seems to be the same as the one inside D-Link WUA-2340, since your "lsusb" output is the same as what's given on that page.  But it's entirely possible that your device was sold under a different name, and thus that you never received the same driver CD as the one that comes with the D-Link WUA-2340 and reportedly contains the drivers that work with ndiswrapper.

----------


## Rayneboard

Yeah, it's the correct wireless card.

I went into Ubuntu and tried to open the disk that came with the wireless adapter.
For some reason I am unable to open the disk, the system finds it, but won't let me access.

Do I need to nab the files from the disk in XP ?
I have an external drive I can dump files onto in order to get them over to Ubuntu..

Thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*Rayneboard*: I'm not sure why Ubuntu won't let you access the CD, but sure, you can use Windows instead to grab the files.  You need to navigate to D:\cdrom]setup\Drivers\Drivers (replace D:\ with whatever letter Window assigns to your CD drive) and get the files named NETA5AGU.inf and A5AGU.sys.  Transfer them to Ubuntu and save them on your desktop.  Then run these commands to install them into ndiswrapper:



```
cd ~/Desktop
sudo ndiswrapper -i NETA5AGU.inf
```

Then reboot and see if the wireless card works.  If not, post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## Rayneboard

Thanks for your help.

I tried to install the *.inf file, but it said that it was already installed.
I rebooted, not expecting anything to change, but it was finally able to find the network!

Funny how it works out sometimes..

Again, thanks for all your help..  glad to be back running Ubuntu!   :Very Happy:

----------


## pytheas22

*Rayneboard*: that sounds a bit strange (I guess computers have a tendency to behave strangely), but in any case I'm glad you're finally online  :Smile:

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 - Please forgive me if this problem is already covered but searching for "wlan0: link is not ready" led me to this thread.  I managed to install Karmic Koala 9.10 three days ago.  I got my ethernet broadband connection working so I have all the available updates.  I installed ndiswrapper.  I am stumped as to how to get a wireless connection.  
Network Manager says both Networking and Wireless are enabled. "Connection Information", "Edit Connections" and "About" are the only other items which appear on the drop-down menu accessed by a right-click.  I've tried to create a wireless connection in "Edit Connections" but with no success.
Wireless router is a "Livebox" from Orange.  USB adapter is Inventel Mod No UR054g(R01)v1.1.   The router has been in "pairing mode" when I have attempted to make a connection and I've removed the ethernet cable then also in case it took precedence.
I've copied the text from my terminal below.  I got this following the instructions with which you started this thread.   I'm sure it's something glaringly obvious, but I can't think what I need to do next, and, as you can see, I've hit a snag with the lsusb command too.
As I'm completely new to Linux and Ubuntu, I can see that I have a lot of interesting learning experiences ahead of me.  I am wiling to put in the work but what I find I lack is an appropriate framework in which to assimilate the vast number of scraps.  So please feel free to direct me to such a resource and I'll persevere from there: I would like to learn how to fish but smack me in the face with a halibut if that's what you think I deserve  :d'oh!: (however I'm sure you're far too polite to consider that course of action even with a long-winded ignoramus such as me).
I know about https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/index.html and obviously your own guide, which has put a lot of flesh on the bones.  What I'm missing is a picture of the skeleton:  the anatomy of the Linux animal, not from the point of view of the surgeon or the artist but for the hungry diner...
Apologies a) to vegetarians, b) for the mixed metaphors, and c) for the long quote.   I've highlighted in *bold type* the bits that I think might be important:




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install iw
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> The following NEW packages will be installed
>   iw
> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> Need to get 30.4kB of archives.
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitirim*: thanks for all of the information you posted.  I can't see anything wrong in your output, and I'm wondering if you simply need to _left_-click on the NetworkManager applet--that should show you a list of wireless networks in range, and you select the one you want to connect to.  I hope I'm not insulting your intelligence, but you wouldn't be the first Ubuntu user who didn't think to left-click, since Windows accustoms you to right-clicking for things like that.

If you've already tried left-clicking on the applet and didn't see a list of networks, please let me know if the output of the command:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```

returns a list.

It would also be useful to know the output of just:


```
lsusb
```

without any arguments.

I'd point you to a guide for this stuff if I knew of any that seemed relevant, but for the time being, hopefully the issue is as simple as learning the conventions of a new interface, which just happen to be different from those of whichever operating system you used before.

----------


## Pitirim

Thanks for getting back to me, pytheas22 (and so quickly).  Impossible to insult my intelligence - I'm too far gone!  The story so far:

My wireless network appeared on the left-click menu (remembered going down this route before)

Entered p/w

Created Keyring p/w.  (This was accepted.  Previously it wasn't.  Presumably the difference this time was because I'd since been down the route System > Admin > Users and Groups > "Click to make changes" and enabled whatever it is that lets me set a Keyring p/w.)

In dialog box requesting WPA p/w I entered WEP code.  This was not accepted. (Tried 3 times. Router was in "pairing mode" and for the second and third attempts I disconnected ethernet also.)

After trying that, the wireless network name has gone from the left-click menu.  In its place appears "Wireless Networks" and greyed out beneath that "disconnected".

I chose "Create New Wireless Network", and in the dialog box entered the existing network name (WANADOO-6BE4) and the Wep 128-bit Passphrase.  Previously I had altered that to "WPA and WPA2 Personal" before entering my WEP key as that's the way the router is set up (to use WPA rather than WEP).  This seemed to make a difference.  This time I'm told that the wireless network is enabled, however I still can't wirelessly get a web page or call up the router.  Now the left-click menu appears as per attached screenshot (not all of which is relevant).  The second screenshot shows the right click menu for Network Manager.

I'll reply a second time with the terminal output you asked for direct from the Ubuntu box.

Leslie.

----------


## Pitirim

As promised in post #786:



```
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for leslie: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: A6:42:39:FE:1A:23
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=0 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"WANADOO-6BE4"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Ad-Hoc
                    Extra:tsf=0000000000000000
                    Extra: Last beacon: 4770664ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000C57414E41444F4F2D36424534
                    IE: Unknown: 010882840B160C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 06020000
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0084 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1435:0427 Wistron NeWeb 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$
```

----------


## Pitirim

Additional:
The l.e.d. on the wireless adapter does not show during any of the above though I'm pretty sure it works.
I have a CD with windows drivers (.inf files) but I was not able to get them in to ndiswrapper.
No avaliable drivers show up in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers.
Leslie.

----------


## WhyAC

Hi all,
Any body help me? since I am newbie on Linux.
I have problem on my wireless, after booting it doesn't work. In Network  Manager Icon shows 'device not ready' eventhough I installed driver and ndiswrapper. But each time I type command 


```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
```

the wireless card works then I have to do it each time after booting.

Here are some information of may be helped:



> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Broadcom
> 06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
> 06:06.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ lsb_release -d
> Description:    Ubuntu 9.10
> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ uname -mr
> 2.6.31-14-generic i686
> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$



After booting...



> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ lshw -C network
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>   *-network:0             
>        description: Ethernet interface
>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
>        physical id: 0
>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
>        logical name: eth0
> ...


after typing command : 'sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper' --> wireless become ENABLED




> whyac@whyac-laptop:~$ lshw -C network
> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>   *-network:0             
>        description: Ethernet interface
>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
>        physical id: 0
>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
>        logical name: eth0
> ...


 :Crying or Very sad: 
Thanks for anyone can help

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitrim*: I'm thinking your issues may have to do with NetworkManager doing something wrong.  Let's see if connecting from the command line manually would get you online.  If that works, we'll be able to narrow down the possible sources of your problem.

Please run these commands, with your ethernet cable unplugged, and post the output:


```
sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "WANADOO-6BE4" channel 1 key your-wep-key
sudo dhclient wlan0
dmesg | tail
tail -25 /var/log/syslog
```

Enter your WEP key where indicated, without the colons and without putting it in quotes (i.e., enter something like "...key a1b2c3d4e5...").  It doesn't matter whether the letters in the WEP key are entered in upper- or lowercase.

After running these commands, if all has gone well, you should be online wirelessly.  If not, the output you post should help diagnose the problem.

Also, I'm not familiar with the term "pairing mode," but I'm getting the sense that it's the equivalent to ad-hoc mode.  Does that sound right?  Is there a reason you have your router in pairing mode rather than normal master mode?

Finally, you're positive your router serves dynamic IP addresses via dhcp, right?  You don't need to set an IP address manually?

*WhyAC*: I'm not sure why you need to run that command after each reboot to get the wireless working, but a simple solution might be to write a boot script that runs that command automatically.  To create a boot script for this purpose, run these commands once:


```
sudo -s
echo -e "#!/bin/bash\n\nsudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" > /etc/init.d/rmmod-ndiswrapper.sh
cd /etc/init.d
chmod +x rmmod-ndiswrapper.sh
update-rc.d rmmod-ndiswrapper.sh defaults
```

Then reboot and see if the wireless card works automatically.

----------


## bkratz

@pytheas22

If you look at the outputs of WhyAC the first shows version 1.55 of ndiswrapper while the second shows version 1.56, could he maybe have loaded it twice? 1.56 is the only one that worked for me with my DWA-130
.

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 -
Using your code (post#790), here is what I pasted to a terminal from gedit
(I used gedit because when I hit return to get a new line the terminal ran the first line after I entered my p/w!):




> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "WANADOO-6BE4" channel 1 key <*my key*>
> sudo dhclient wlan0
> dmesg | tail
> tail -25 /var/log/syslog


Here is what the terminal altered it to, and ran it automatically *before* I had time to unplug my ethernet cable and set the router to pairing mode (about which more later) :



```
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service network-manager stop

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop network-manager
network-manager stop/waiting
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "WANADOO-6BE4" channel 1 key <my key>
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo dhclient wlan0
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
[35732.097247]  [<c01fa776>] ? file_update_time+0x86/0xe0
[35732.097252]  [<c01ef24a>] ? pipe_write+0x33a/0x450
[35732.097259]  [<c015c180>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40
[35732.097265]  [<c04f0211>] ? inet_ioctl+0x31/0xb0
[35732.097270]  [<c0491b6a>] sys_socketcall+0xba/0x270
[35732.097276]  [<c031d164>] ? copy_to_user+0x34/0x120
[35732.097282]  [<c01652f1>] ? do_gettimeofday+0x11/0x40
[35732.097291]  [<c0149d91>] ? sys_gettimeofday+0x31/0x70
[35732.097299]  [<c01033ac>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[35732.097303] ---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a741 ]---
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ tail -25 /var/log/syslog
```

and here is what I got when I pasted your code (post #790) into a new terminal, unplugging and setting pairing mode going first:



```
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service network-manager stop

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop network-manager
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "WANADOO-6BE4" channel 1 key <my key>
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo dhclient wlan0
There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 3468
killed old client process, removed PID file
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
[36064.350525]  [<c01fa776>] ? file_update_time+0x86/0xe0
[36064.350531]  [<c01ef24a>] ? pipe_write+0x33a/0x450
[36064.350538]  [<c015c180>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40
[36064.350544]  [<c04f0211>] ? inet_ioctl+0x31/0xb0
[36064.350550]  [<c0491b6a>] sys_socketcall+0xba/0x270
[36064.350555]  [<c031d164>] ? copy_to_user+0x34/0x120
[36064.350568]  [<c01652f1>] ? do_gettimeofday+0x11/0x40
[36064.350575]  [<c0149d91>] ? sys_gettimeofday+0x31/0x70
[36064.350585]  [<c01033ac>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[36064.350590] ---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a76d ]---
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ tail -25 /var/log/syslog
```

I found that Network Manager had stopped running, so I plugged the ethernet cable back in and ran this:



```
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service network-manager start

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start network-manager
network-manager start/running, process 3684
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$
```

That got N-M back and also my wired connection.

As to "pairing mode": I'm not sure of the details but it seems to be necessary to let the router detect the adapter, thus allowing the LAN to be established.  If we ever power down and then power up the router, when it reestablishes a connection with the telephone exchange our wireless laptops sometimes won't go back online without putting the router in pairing mode first.  Reconnection is then automatic.   I think this depends on the router's firmware updates: maybe some call for fresh security input if the router is rebooted (just a guess).

Re DHPC: the router lists this:




> Enable DHPC Server: Enabled


and following this:



> LAN IP Address:
> Broadcast LAN IP Address:
> Subnet mask:
> DHPC start address:
> DHPC server and address:


all of which have numerical values assigned

I find it strange that the adapter light doesn't come on when the computer boots.  This is the way it behaved under Win XP.  I think this is significant but I don't know how: it is a clue leading nowhere for me at the moment.

I do appreciate your help.

Leslie.

----------


## Pitirim

Some progress perhaps:
Without having run any commands further to my previous post I now find that the wireless connection tries on boot.  First I'm asked for my keyring p/w.  Then after about 30s or so I'm asked for my WEP key.  This, however does not get a wireless connection.  When I cancel the p/w request Network Manager shows the icon for the wired connection.

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitirim*: sorry none of that helped, but let's try another approach.  I did some research on your wireless card, and it should be supported on Ubuntu natively, without requiring ndiswrapper and the Windows driver (you could use ndiswrapper if you want, but generally a native driver is always better).  Let's try using the native driver and see if that changes anything.

The native driver should already be installed; you just need to activate it.  So first, unactivate ndiswrapper by removing the ndiswrapper module from the live kernel:



```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
```

Next, remove the native driver (which is called p54usb) as well, just in case it's already loaded (it's probably not and you'll probably get a message saying "module p54usb does not exist in /proc/modules"):


```
sudo modprobe -r p54usb
```

Now, insert the p54usb module into the kernel:


```
sudo modprobe p54usb
```

At this point, hopefully the wireless interface will be brought up under the native driver and you'll be able to connect.  If not, I'd be interested to know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
```

As for the light on the wireless card not coming on, that happens sometimes--especially with ndiswrapper, which by definition is kind of a hack job, since it uses Windows drivers to drive wireless cards on Linux, which often leads to strange behavior.  I've had USB cards myself where the LED works on Windows but not on Linux, even when I was connected to a network and everything was running smoothly.  That said, the fact that you could see networks in range means the card itself was powered on and the radio was working, which is what matters.

*bkratz*: good eyes!  I hadn't noticed that.  Hopefully the boot script will take care of WhyAC's issue, but if not I'll investigate the point you make further.

----------


## Pitirim

That's ok, pytheas 22.  All part of the process...



```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
```

returned:




> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.


  I don't know what that means so I tried the Synaptic Packet Manager route and took out ndiswrapper and its dependencies there.  
A search for p54usb, however, came up empty.  So, output from:



```
dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
```

is:



> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
> [   17.026950] phy0: p54 detected a LM87 firmware
> [   17.026957] p54: rx_mtu reduced from 3240 to 2384
> [   18.281227] Registered led device: p54-phy0::assoc
> [   18.281258] Registered led device: p54-phy0::tx
> [   18.281288] Registered led device: p54-phy0::rx
> [   18.281317] Registered led device: p54-phy0::radio
> [   18.281383] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
> [   18.403964] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> ...


I googled "p54 detected a LM87 firmware" but I can't make sense of the results.

PS
http://burnthesorbonne.com/stuff/index.php?y=08&m=09
V. amusing re teachers. I'm with you all the way on that.  What do you make of AS Neill?

----------


## Pitirim

Re p54usb:

I just found a couple of files.  Screenshot attached.

----------


## Pitirim

Having found a better way to save those results:



> /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko
> /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks again for the output.  I don't think firmware is the issue, because from your dmesg output, it looks like the p54usb driver brought the device up successfully.  In other words, this all looks good:


```
[ 17.026950] phy0: p54 detected a LM87 firmware
[ 17.026957] p54: rx_mtu reduced from 3240 to 2384
[ 18.281227] Registered led device: p54-phy0::assoc
[ 18.281258] Registered led device: p54-phy0::tx
[ 18.281288] Registered led device: p54-phy0::rx
[ 18.281317] Registered led device: p54-phy0::radio
[ 18.281383] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
[ 18.403964] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

You also have this line, which records an event that would have happened about twenty minutes after the device was brought up (the numbers in brackets refer to the time in seconds since the system was booted):


```
[ 1207.679484] usbcore: deregistering interface driver p54usb
```

I'm curious as to why the interface driver was unregistered.  It could just mean that you unplugged the device, or it could mean something more problematic.  If it's the latter, then it's strange that it took twenty minutes for things to go wrong.

Another issue is that your "lshw -C Network" and "sudo iwlist scan" outputs don't mention a wireless interface existing, even though your dmesg output gives every indication that one existed, at least for the first twenty minutes that your computer was turned.  Did you run those two commands right after booting the computer?  If not, please try rebooting, then run these commands right after you get to the desktop and post the output:


```
lsmod | grep p54
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
```




> http://burnthesorbonne.com/stuff/index.php?y=08&m=09
> V. amusing re teachers. I'm with you all the way on that. What do you make of AS Neill?


Well, I wrote that stuff a while ago in the overly polemical spirit of my youth  :Smile:   But I do still think there's a lot of cruft in the American school system; tenure, paid summer vacation, etc. should be done away with.  I would certainly agree with Neill that the focus of the schools should be on motivating students by means other than coercion, and I remain skeptical of public schools in general as a tool of the state for enforcing its agenda, which is not usually in the individual's interest.  But I've probably just read too many books lately about educational projects, French republicanism and how combining the two leads to Terror, etc. (I'm a Ph.D. student in French history and have exams in two weeks, so all I do lately is read about republicanism and Terror...).  But I digress.

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 -
Apologies for not getting back sooner - was relying on email notification and seems like the last one got caught in my over-zealous ISP's spam filter.
Two weeks!  Aaaargh!  Suddenly my internet connection problem pales into insignificance.   If you're anything like me of course, anything that offers a distraction is somehow strangely attractive.  But I don't want to impose on your goodwill (how very _British_ of me): suddenly my internet problem seems very insignificant and it can surely wait.   So the fact that I'm feeding you with more info on my system should not be taken as aiding and abetting!  :Smile:  
Anyway, belatedly, here is the output to:



```
lsmod | grep p54
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
```




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep p54
> p54usb                 14140  0 
> p54common              26336  1 p54usb
> led_class               4096  1 p54common
> mac80211              181140  2 p54usb,p54common
> cfg80211               93052  2 p54common,mac80211
> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
>   *-network               
> ...


In addition, I tried the fix here:
https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
and that hasn't worked.

I think my router's "pairing mode" is just another way of referring to the time when it's broadcasting its SSID.  It's set to broadcast for 10 minutes, so that doesn't tie in with the "deregistering" at 20 minutes.  I didn't remove the adapter at any time.

On boot N-M asks for my keyring p/w and then for my WEP key.  This time it interrupted the terminal work (see input/output above) and stopped after 3 attempts.
I'm now going to try plugging the adapter into a different USB socket, disable the wired connection, and enable broadcast SSID at the router.  And the output again:



> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep p54
> p54usb                 14140  0 
> p54common              26336  1 p54usb
> led_class               4096  1 p54common
> mac80211              181140  2 p54usb,p54common
> cfg80211               93052  2 p54common,mac80211
> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
>   *-network               
> ...


Stopped by itself after 3 p/w entries: no dice.
The horror, the horror...

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitirim*: it is strange that "sudo iwlist scan" returns no results, but maybe that has to do with your router being in "pairing mode."  The computer must be seeing the router at some point, if it's asking you for the password at all.

I wonder if wicd, an alternative connection manager, would work better than NetworkManager.  You can install wicd from the Ubuntu Software Center (make that "Centre" for you, I guess  :Smile: ), or by typing these commands (you will need to be plugged into the Internet):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```


(Note that installing wicd will require you to uninstall NetworkManager, because the two conflict with each other.  If you ever want NM back, just type "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome".)

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  Enter your password, and then try connecting (in wicd you have to enter your password before connecting; it doesn't ask you for it automatically like NetworkManager does).

Also, I'm thinking that another possible issue here could be your WEP key being in a strange format.  You don't have to tell me the key itself, but is it a word or phrase, or is it a string of letters and numbers in the form A1B2C3D4...?  If it's the latter, how many letters and numbers are there in total?

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 -
wicd installed ok.
The l.e.d. in the adapter is now on, but it's on constantly. Under Win XP, it flashed till a connection was established and then remained on.
I've run through these wicd options using encryption and my WEP key (which is what works for all our other machines and is a 26 character alphanumeric string, as in AD56C853... so, Hex [0-9/A-F] I suppose):

WPA1/2 (Passphrase): Bad password
WPA1/2 (Preshared key): Unable to get IP address
WEP (Hex [0-9/A-F]): Unable to get IP address
WEP Shared/Restricted: Unable to get IP address

The router itself is listing "Use WPA security only". A bit puzzling this, as the key we use to connect under Win XP is referred to as a WEP key. I rang Orange but the guy I spoke to was unable to make clear how this works.
I tried using a static IP address but I was not successful. Lots of permutations for someone like me who is just trying to make educated guesses. This option is not exhausted, therefore, but a) I don't know if it is worth pursuing, and b) wicd is now displaying "No wireless networks found" so the option ain't there now anyway.
Update: I unplugged the usb, put it back, wicd now sees my wireless network. It says:



> WANADOO-6BE4 64% WPA Channel 1


I'll plug away with the permutations...
-------------
I found this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174024&highlight=wanado&page=2):
(Originally the company was called Freeserve, then it became Wanadoo, and now it's Orange. We got the router when it was still badged as Wanadoo. The router is referred to interchangeably as either a Wanadoo Livebox or an Orange Livebox. Only the badge changed.)



> Originally Posted by Ray Hamilton
> Simon
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help because I have just noticed that you are using Dapper. However, I presumbaly have the same Wanadoo wireless kit - the USB adaptor being labelled Inventel.
> Roughly this is what you do.
> Install ndiswrapper from the Ubuntu CD.
> Copy your windows files to a directory that you can access from Ubunutu:
> prisma02.inf probably found in /windows/system32
> prisma02.sys probably found in /windows/drivers
> ...


I can find 6 PRISMA02 files (none hidden, but none with .inf or .sys extensions either) on the laptop I'm using to type this but I'm not confident that I could get them to where they need to be to test this option. The thread is over 3 years old so may no longer be relevant anyway.
-----------------
The jargon is beginning to accumulate as synaptic silt - I think this is how ox-bow lakes get started isn't it?

----------


## Pitirim

On my Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 box:

leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0084 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID *1435:0427 Wistron NeWeb* 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ 

Search for " *1435:0427 Wistron NeWeb"* turned up this:
http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/P54_COMMON.html
My usb adapter is listed and the link to the Ubuntu driver brings up this page:
http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.33/d...s/p54/p54usb.c
where my device appears at line 77.

Now, I'm thinking that my usb adapter is definitely supported, but when I read "This module does nothing by itself - the USB/PCI frontends also need to be enabled in order to support any devices," I'm not sure how to see if my "usb frontend" is enabled or not.
If I see it with lsusb does that mean it is enabled?

As I've tried connecting with Network Manager I'm assuming that ndiswrapper has already used the appropriate drivers for my adapter.  This from http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/F/front-end.html (The Jargon File v4.4.7): "Software that provides an interface to another program    behind it, which may not be as user-friendly."

Is this what I need to get my adaptor to work, or is it just another sausage on the dog track?

----------


## pytheas22

Sorry for the delayed response--I've been traveling/studying feverishly.  But to try to provide some clarification as to what's going on (at least as I understand it):

There are two possible ways to get your wireless card working in Ubuntu.  One way is to use ndiswrapper, which is a "wrapper" that makes it possible to use Windows drivers to get network interfaces working on Linux.  ndiswrapper is not an ideal solution, as its functionality is limited to normal managed mode (no advanced wireless features) and it can be fickle.  ndiswrapper isn't installed by default in Ubuntu.

The other, better way to get your device working is to use the native Linux driver, named p54usb.  p54usb is installed by default in Ubuntu, and you don't need to do anything to enable it--it should just be "plug and play," although obviously that's not proving to be the case for you.  The page you found (http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.33/d...s/p54/p54usb.c) is the source code for the p54usb driver, which is built into the Linux kernel.

Don't worry about the bits about having to enable USB/PCI interfaces.  That's just telling you that in order for the p54usb wireless driver to work, your kernel needs also to support USB devices in general, because obviously a USB wireless driver will only work if the operating system itself comes with drivers for the USB ports (when you compile a Linux kernel you can choose not to include support for USB devices, but that would only make sense in certain cases).  But Ubuntu certainly comes with USB support enabled--otherwise "lsusb" would not report anything at all--so that's not the problem.

You've tried both ndiswrapper and p54usb, and the results in each case seem to be the same: the system recognizes your wireless card without issue and can detect wireless networks with it, but can't seem to connect.  Because of this behavior, I suspect that the issue is not with the wireless driver, and it probably won't make a difference whether you use ndiswrapper or p54usb to drive the device.  I think the key to solving your problem lies in figuring out why the system is having trouble negotiating the actual connection, which may well have something to do with oddities related to how your router is configured.

Searching for "ubuntu pairing mode" mostly turns up results related to bluetooth devices, not wireless routers.  However, I did find this page which deals with connecting to a Livebox router on Ubuntu.  The posters there mention having to press a "1" button on the router immediately before telling Ubuntu to connect to it.  Is this what you were doing (apologies if it is and I'm just confused)?  If not, are you able to connect if you do that?

From what I understand based on reading that thread, the issue is that the Livebox router uses MAC address filtering, so it will only allow computers to connect if it recognizes their MAC addresses (and you presumably press the "1" button in order to tell the router that a device is about to connect whose MAC address it has not seen before, so that it temporarily suspends the MAC address filtering and allows you to connect).  If you're able to access the router's configuration profile, does it tell you anywhere whether the MAC address for the wireless card you're using on Ubuntu is approved?

If you don't know the MAC address, you can find it by opening a terminal and typing "ifconfig wlan0".  The output will look like this, where the part in bold is the MAC:


```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:fb:d4:c1:2e  
          inet addr:10.16.6.81  Bcast:10.16.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::222:fbff:fed4:c12e/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1246676 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:571593 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:886492853 (886.4 MB)  TX bytes:101935025 (101.9 MB)
```

I'm sure this is all clear as mud, but I hope it provides a somewhat better idea of what I think is going is on and where to go from here.one was

----------


## Pitirim

Thanks for your reply, pytheas22, and no probs re "delay": I'm surprised you have time to do anything but study, but then again I am not averse to providing some light relief in which to knit up the ravelled sleeve of care :) (although I can thoroughly recommend P.G. Wodehouse as a far, far better alternative).

Actually, your post made perfect sense.  I'd been wondering why the MAC address obtained from ifconfig wlan0:




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ ifconfig wlan0
> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04 * 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
> 
> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$


does not match the MAC code which goes with the WEP key: *00:07:3A:D7:6B:E4*

I have been trying to figure out how to enter this somewhere to match up adapter and router (if that's what will happen) but I can't figure out where.

----------


## Pitirim

I think the solution may lie here:
http://tinycorelinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=4394.0
but my Ubuntu skills are not up to implementing it.

There is something called a "four-way handshake" that seems to be going on between adapter and router:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPA2-PSK

I'll also try to contact Juanito, the author of the above post to see if I can get help from him.  Any progress and I'll post here.

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitirim*: so do you have a different passphrase for each wireless card/MAC address?  Also, it still doesn't seem certain to me whether you're using a WPA key or a WEP key.

The "four-way handshake" only happens with WPA (both WPA1 and WPA2), not with WEP, but so far I think we've been operating on the assumption that you use WEP.  I guess technically it could be possible to use both, although I've never heard of that.

In any case, I think it would be helpful if I knew what the wireless password actually is that you're giving to Ubuntu, because that would help me figure out what kind of security the router is using.  If you don't want to post the passphrase publicly, you can send me a private message (I promise not to come to Scotland to steal your wireless connection).  Also, please let me know whether the passphrase is the same for all of your computers, or is specific to certain wireless cards.

The link http://tinycorelinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=4394.0 just explains how to negotiate a WPA connection manually from the command line.  You could try following those steps if you like (they should all work on Ubuntu, although they won't get you an IP address; to do that you'll need to run "sudo dhclient wlan0" after running all of those commands), but in Ubuntu you don't need to worry about all that, as NetworkManager (and wicd) takes care of the dirty behind-the-scenes work for you.  That guide was written for tinycore Linux, which is a minimalist Linux distribution that doesn't have all the nice GUI tools available on Ubuntu.

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 -
Thanks for the interpretation of the Tiny Core post.  It does seem to confirm that the Livebox is using WPA, which is the information also from Orange themselves, though the guy I talked to about how a WEP key is used with the WPA system was not able to enlighten me.
We use this WEP key for any and every wireless connection via the Livebox:
A4F95C317A6E3AD43B54316BEE
Its listed there as "Security key (WPA-TKIP)"
I've just copied and pasted direct from the router's configuration pages.
These also give the "device address" as 00:14:A4:5B:BA:D0 , which is not the same as the addresses listed as connected with it, nor the same as the MAC code which comes with the Windows supported installation CD viz.: 00:07:3A:D7:6B:E4
If you were to come to Scotland I think you'd be welcome to use our internet connection :)

----------


## pytheas22

That certainly looks like a WEP key, although it would also be valid as a WPA key.  I've done some reading and it seems Orange may ship these boxes with WPA keys that look like WEP keys, so that probably explains what's going on.  For now, let's assume it's WPA, and trying connecting from the command line.  That should provide a lot more diagnostic information than you can get using a GUI program.

To connect from the command line, first type:


```
sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

A file will open.  Add these lines to it:


```
network={
ssid="Livebox-XXXX"
psk="A4F95C317A6E3AD43B54316BEE"
}
```

Then save and close the file (be sure to replace the "XXXX" bit with the name of your Livebox wireless network, of course).

Next, make sure the router is in pairing mode.  Then run this command:


```
wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

This should give you a lot of output.  Ideally, it will end by telling you that the WPA connection has been successfully negotiated (I forget what the exact message is).  If you see that success message, you can type this last command (in a new terminal window, with the previous one still open) to request an IP address:


```
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

If something doesn't work, please post all of the output from the two commands above, and it should help figure out what the issue is.  Hopefully things will become clearer now that we understand more about what kind of security you're using.

Also, to be clear, you won't need to run these commands in a terminal all the time to connect; I'd just like you to do it that way now in order to get more feedback from the computer and help diagnose what's going on.  Unfortunately none of the GUI programs provide very much feedback at all other than telling you when something failed.

EDIT: I've also just read from in this thread:




> Why they ever called it a WEP key is beyond me . By default the livebox uses WEP/WPA in some weird combined mode . The key is more correctly a Security Key and can be used for either WEP or WPA. You can change the Livebox to WPA Only in the config pages and the key remains the same .


Have you looked at this?  Is your router in the "weird combined mode" trying to use WEP and WPA at once (I'm not sure what that actually means as I've never heard of that before, although theoretically I think I could see how it would be done).  Can you switch it to WPA-only and see if that changes anything?

----------


## Pitirim

Hi pytheas22 -
Just back at the computer after a day in the garden.
Here are the results of those commands in your post #808:





> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Line: 1 - start of a new network block
> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):
>      57 41 4e 41 44 4f 4f 2d 36 42 45 34               WANADOO-6BE4    
> ...


I did the 

```
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

 any way just to be complete.
The "^C" was me trying to copy without using the "edit" menu in the terminal.
I used quotes as shown in the gedit file, i.e. around the SSID and the WEP/WPA key.
I'm guessing that this means the adapter driver files are not all there (so a bit like me then).
The Livebox security is set to "WPA only" - that was needed to set up our laptops using their own wireless cards rather than the Inventel adapter which is sold and supported by Orange (using Msft Windows of course).  We followed instructions from Orange to do this after experiencing the sort of problems encountered by the contributors to that thread you linked to.   There are 3 other settings: "WPA and WEP", "WEP only", and "none".   I'm too weary to pursue this and not make a pig's ear of it tonight so I'll check back in in the morning, but please feel free to put this small fish to the back of the stove while you get on with the really important stuff :)
Leslie.

----------


## pytheas22

Ah, I made a dumb mistake.  I should have had you prefix one of those commands with "sudo" but forgot, which is why (at least, one of the whys) you weren't able to connect.  Sorry it took me a whole day to get back to you and point this out, but when you get a chance, please run these commands and let me know the output:


```
sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

That should at least not give you so many "permission denied" errors.  And maybe it will even get you online.

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 - thanks for getting back to me on that.
I ran these commands with the wired connection disabled and the livebox in pairing mode.  I couldn't figure out how to run the second command without killing the first (and the output from that seemed conclusively repetitious) so I ran it in a new terminal.
I found it interesting that this attempt to connect also had the effect of bringing the adapter's l.e.d. to life.



```
sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Line: 1 - start of a new network block
> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):
>      57 41 4e 41 44 4f 4f 2d 36 42 45 34               WANADOO-6BE4    
> PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=26): [REMOVED]
> ...




```
sudo dhclient wlan0
```




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo dhclient wlan0
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> All rights reserved.
> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
> 
> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:0b:6b:6c:3e:04
> ...


Finally, here's the output from 

```
sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 with the wired connection disabled and the Livebox NOT in pairing mode:




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> Line: 1 - start of a new network block
> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):
>      57 41 4e 41 44 4f 4f 2d 36 42 45 34               WANADOO-6BE4    
> PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=26): [REMOVED]
> ...


Added] The only difference between the two outputs while trying to connect seems to be that this line:



> EAPOL: disable timer tick


appears in a different position from one to the other.

----------


## pytheas22

Thanks for that--this helps clarify a few things.  I think the relevant line is:


```
Association request to the driver failed
```

Unfortunately wpa_supplicant is not volunteering much information about _why_ the association request failed.  But we can tell it to be yet more verbose, which may yield the key to the problem. Please try running this command (with the Livebox in pairing mode) and post the output:


```
sudo wpa_supplicant -dddt -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

The extra "dt" in that command should produce quite a bit of output but will hopefully let us know exactly what's wrong.  I didn't ask for this before because we already got tons of data to sift through without those extra arguments, but it may be necessary now to make it as verbose as possible.

It would also be useful to know whether you're able to connect with security disabled on the router (or with security set to WEP only rather than WPA), just to make sure that works.  If you get a chance and it's not too much of a hassle to change the security settings on the router temporarily, please do that, and see if you're then able to connect (using normal NetworkManager or wicd; no need for all the command line stuff).

----------


## Pitirim

```
 sudo wpa_supplicant -dddt -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

wired connection disabled, pairing mode enabled:




> leslie@leslie-desktop:~$ sudo wpa_supplicant -dddt -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> [sudo] password for leslie: 
> 1270657090.830372: Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> 1270657090.830473: Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> 1270657090.830488: Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> 1270657090.830553: Line: 1 - start of a new network block
> 1270657090.830580: ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):
>      57 41 4e 41 44 4f 4f 2d 36 42 45 34               WANADOO-6BE4    
> 1270657090.830620: PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=26): [REMOVED]
> ...


The try with "no security" will have to wait till next week when potential problems with disruption to others' connections will be minimised: Tuesday at soonest.

----------


## Hythebob

Hi, your Comprehensive ndiswrapper troubleshooting guide is BRILLIANT. And it's got me a lot further in trying to get my Sitecom card to work. I've even got the green link light flashing....until the system hangs, then it's a reboot. It does this every time now, after the system's been up a few minutes. It's ok when I've got a solid piece of wire between the laptop and the router but when I try wireless now, it hangs.
But once again your guide very easy to use. Any idea about my system hang?
Bob

----------


## pytheas22

*Pitirim*: hmmm, wpa_supplicant still looks like it just doesn't want to work with that driver.  At this point, the only thing I can think of to do is to blacklist the p54usb driver by adding the line "blacklist p54usb" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file (you can open that file for editing by typing "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"), then installing ndiswrapper again.  With ndiswrapper installed and the Windows drivers back in place, run the command:


```
sudo wpa_supplicant -dddt -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

and please let me know if it works any differently.

What you want to see is a line that says something like "ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED"; once that happens, you're online.  In your case, it seems to be failing on the association step, but it's not clear why, and the only way to get more information would be to recompile the driver with debugging flags enabled, which would be a huge hassle.  Rather than going into all that mess, I think it would be worth giving ndiswrapper a try again (I know we already have and that I recommended p54usb instead, but at this point, I've lost faith in p54usb).

Do make sure, after reinstalling ndiswrapper, that the ndiswrapper driver is really enabled and p54usb is not.  You can check by running:


```
lsmod | grep -e ndis -e p54usb
```

You want that command (which gives you a list of currently loaded modules) to return output that mentions ndiswrapper, but not p54usb.  If it mentions p54usb anywhere, run:


```
sudo rmmod p54usb
```

to force the system to unload p54usb.

I'm really sorry the wireless is proving to be such a mess for you.  It's not usually this hard, I promise.  But I think that there might be multiple levels of "weird stuff" going on, between your Livebox router doing some strange things combined with the wireless drivers not working the way they're supposed to.  In other words, you seem to be having exceptionally "bad luck."  But responding to this thread is the one thing I have to look forward to right now that doesn't involve a history book (seriously, my life is really sad right now), so I'm happy to keep trying until you lose all patience.

*Hythebob*: I'm glad you found the guide helpful.  Without knowing the details of your situation, I'd suggest trying different Windows drivers (that is, a different version of the Windows drivers) with ndiswrapper; in many cases freezes are caused by ndiswrapper interacting in strange ways with the Windows drivers that you've loaded into it.

If that doesn't help, let me know the output of these commands so I'll know more about which hardware you have, and maybe we can figure out a way to get the wireless working without locking up the system:


```
lsusb
lspci -nn
uname -rm
cat /etc/issue
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## Pitirim

pytheas22 -
There is no way I'm going to lose patience with this minor setback  :Smile: 
I'm really grateful for your encouragement.
As for the exam thing, I've been there (as have so many before us!), so feel free to drop me a line any time just to kick about any daft ideas if you think that might help.
I need to get a better understanding of what I'm doing with those commands in the terminal so I'm going to postpone running the new ones till I've done a wee bit more reading myself.  I'm also tending to the (uninformed) opinion that the drivers for the wireless adapter are the main source of the problem.  If there are alternative files in Ubuntu that do the job of the Prism .inf and .sys that would probably fix it.  I suspect that I could import the files from one of our Win XP machines but I have yet to assimilate the scraps of information I've been trying to acquire that would allow me to do that.
Leslie.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

hello guys, i am new to Ubuntu family, i wanna set up my Wireless network, i have installed the WICD Network Manager, it detects my Wireless Connection but is not able to connect to it, says UNABLE TO OBTAIN IP ADDRESS.
Pls help me guys.

----------


## WA1DH

How do you compile an older version of ndiswrapper from source? I've spent 2 days trying to get my wireless adapter working only to find it was tested to work with ndiswrapper-1.23 but doesn't work on newer versions. I downloaded and extracted ndiswrapper-1.23, but when I run make I get:


```
doug@dh-laptop:~/ndiswrapper-1.23$ make
make -C driver
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic'
  LD      /home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/hal.o
  CC [M]  /home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.o
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c: In function ndis_translate_scan:
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1004: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1004: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1004: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_event makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1004: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_event
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1014: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1014: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1014: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type UCHAR *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1014: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_point
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1020: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1020: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1020: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_event makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1020: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_event
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1031: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1031: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1031: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_event makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1031: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_event
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1046: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1046: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1046: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_event makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1046: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_event
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1055: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1055: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_event from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1055: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_event makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:517: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1055: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_event
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1066: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1066: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1066: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type UCHAR *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1066: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_point
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1082: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_value from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:569: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1082: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_value from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:569: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1082: warning: passing argument 5 of iwe_stream_add_value makes pointer from integer without a cast
include/net/iw_handler.h:569: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned int
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1082: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_value
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1093: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1093: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1093: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1093: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_point
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1099: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1099: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1099: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1099: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_point
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1122: warning: passing argument 1 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_request_info * but argument is of type char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1122: warning: passing argument 3 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected char * but argument is of type struct iw_event *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1122: warning: passing argument 4 of iwe_stream_add_point from incompatible pointer type
include/net/iw_handler.h:542: note: expected struct iw_event * but argument is of type unsigned char *
/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.c:1122: error: too few arguments to function iwe_stream_add_point
make[3]: *** [/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver/iw_ndis.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [_module_/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic'
make[1]: *** [default] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/doug/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'
make: *** [all] Error 2
doug@dh-laptop:~/ndiswrapper-1.23$
```

I read something about needing the headers for the old kernel version, but they are not available in synaptic and I can't find them anywhere. The install file references kernel version 2.6.6 or 2.4.26.

Any ideas?

----------


## pytheas22

*abhishekbiwal*: please open a terminal, run the following commands and post the output here:


```
sudo iwlist scan
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn
lsusb
ndiswrapper -l
```

Also please let me know the name of the network you're trying to connect to.

That will provide more information to help figure out what might be wrong for you.
*
WA1DH*: I don't know if it's going to be possible to compile an older version of ndiswrapper on your current system without patching the ndiswrapper source in order to make it compile on the newer kernel (in order to do that, you'd need to know how to program in C, which I don't).  But maybe we can find another solution to your problem.  If you post the output of the following commands I'll see if I have any other ideas:


```
lspci -nn
lsusb
ndiswrapper -l
uname -rm
```

Kernel headers are not the issue; if they were missing you wouldn't have been able to start compiling the code at all (but FYI, I think in Ubuntu the kernel headers package is named "linux-headers"; it's provided by the "build-essential" package as well).  I think the problem is just with the source code itself, and as I said, there's unfortunately no solution unless you know how to edit the source code.  But it might be possible to make your device work with an up-to-date version of ndiswrapper, or get it running with a native driver instead of using ndiswrapper.

----------


## WA1DH

Hi and thanks for the reply. I've been messing with this all weekend but have had no luck. The current ndiswrapper version hangs on sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, although the device light comes on when it hangs. If I shut off wireless in network manager it won't hang, but as soon as I enable it, the system hangs.

Heres the info you asked for. I've installed the latest version of ndiswrapper via Synaptic. FYI: I have an Atheros internal wireless card installed as well (works fine - ath5k driver). I've tried disabling it to run the modprobe ndiswrapper, but still hangs.



```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller [8086:3340] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller [8086:3341] (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24c2] (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:24c4] (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:24c7] (rev 01)
00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24cd] (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev 81)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24cc] (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller [8086:24ca] (rev 01)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller [8086:24c3] (rev 01)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller [8086:24c5] (rev 01)
00:1f.6 Modem [0703]: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller [8086:24c6] (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
02:00.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller [104c:ac55] (rev 01)
02:00.1 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller [104c:ac55] (rev 01)
02:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC [168c:1014] (rev 01)
02:08.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller [8086:103d] (rev 81)
```



```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

That's a new error with ndiswrapper. I've never seen that one before:


```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
Segmentation fault
sis163u : driver installed
    device (0457:0163) present
```



```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.31-20-generic i686
```

Apparently now something else is messed up:
doug@dh-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory

The ndiswrapper folder is there, but it is empty (no ndiswrapper.ko). I tried reinstalling in Synaptic - no difference.

----------


## pytheas22

*WA1DH*: thanks for the information.  It looks like your device's ID is 0457:0163, and its chipset is sis163u.  Unfortunately it doesn't appear that there are any native Linux drivers for these chips, so ndiswrapper will indeed be the only way to get it working.

I would be surprised if there's not a way to get the device working with the current version of ndiswrapper, because there are a lot of people around the Internet who say it worked fine with ndiswrapper in earlier iterations.  I'd suspect that the device's failure to work before had to do with something else.

Could you describe to me exactly what you've already tried to get this working, and what the results were?  Where did you get the Windows drivers that you loaded into ndiswrapper, and are you sure they're the right ones?  With the Windows drivers loaded, did ndiswrapper create a wireless interface at all?  If so, were you able to scan for networks with it?




> That's a new error with ndiswrapper. I've never seen that one before:
> Code:
> 
> doug@dh-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
> Segmentation fault
> sis163u : driver installed
>     device (0457:0163) present
> 
> Code:
> ...


That's very strange.  I have no idea how your ndiswrapper.ko module would have been deleted.  The only thing I can think of is that maybe when you were trying to compile ndiswrapper from source, if you had run a command like "sudo make uninstall", it could have deleted the ndiswrapper module from your system.  The only way I know to get it back (other than reinstalling Ubuntu) would be to compile ndiswrapper from source.

I suspect that the "segmentation fault" that you get when running "ndiswrapper -l" has to do with the ndiswrapper.ko module being missing.




> The ndiswrapper folder is there, but it is empty (no ndiswrapper.ko). I tried reinstalling in Synaptic - no difference.


Just to clarify on this point: the ndiswrapper.ko module is always present on your system, because it's part of the Linux kernel (at least as Ubuntu ships it), even if you never use it.  The ndiswrapper package that you install in Synaptic provides only the ndiswrapper-utils package, which is a set of "userland" tools for interacting with the ndiswrapper module.  That's why reinstalling the ndiswrapper packages in Synaptic didn't bring the module back.

When you compile ndiswrapper from source, however, by default it will give you both ndiswrapper-utils and the ndiswrapper module.

At this point, I'd advise you to install ndiswrapper from source in order to get the module back into place.  Then let me know what exactly goes wrong when you try to bring up the interface.  Seeing the dmesg output (the results of the command "dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan") would also be useful.

----------


## WA1DH

Alright, that explains it. I'm sure I did run sudo make uninstall at some point. I compiled ndiswrapper-1.56 from source and installed it.

Next, I decided to start from scratch and delete the various drivers I downloaded this weekend. I went back to the ndiswrapper website and pulled up the TEW-424UB page under 'known working devices'. It said download the latest driver from the SIS website. I went to the site and selected the Windows XP driver (it didn't say which one to use), but on the final page before download it said the driver was good for Windows 98, 2000, ME, and XP. Once I downloaded the file, I found that there was a .exe file I needed to extract the drivers from. I put the file on my USB drive and extracted the drivers on a Windows XP PC and copied the files back over to my laptop (there was a .ini, .cat, .inf, .sys, and .exe file in the directory). The .exe file is named 'Unwlsdrv.exe' - I would guess that is some kind of uninstaller(?)

At any rate, I ran sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/doug/TRENDNETSiSWLAN/SiS163u/sis163u.inf

It said 'installing...' and ndiswrapper -l returned:
sis163u : driver installed
device (0457:0163) present

Now I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper....

The status light on the device comes on. The system immediately hangs. I unplug the device, but the system is still hanging. I do a hard reset, and run dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan



```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   14.326007] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   54.062874] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:66:0c:73:9a
[   54.066384] wlan0: authenticated
[   54.066392] wlan0: associate with AP 00:0f:66:0c:73:9a
[   54.068277] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:66:0c:73:9a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
[   54.068283] wlan0: associated
[   54.069297] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   64.616025] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

If I'm not mistaken, that output is referring to my internal PCI card establishing a wifi connection following the hard reboot. Nothing about ndiswrapper.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for abhishek: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: MCP67 Ethernet
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: a2
       serial: 00:1b:24:78:1b:f4
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.64 ip=192.168.1.3 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:27 memory:f6488000-f6488fff ioport:30f8(size=8) memory:f6489c00-f6489cff memory:f6489800-f648980f
  *-network
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 02
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0
       resources: irq:19 memory:f6000000-f6003fff

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0547] (rev a2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge [10de:0548] (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus [10de:0542] (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0541] (rev a2)
00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor [10de:0543] (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller [10de:0560] (rev a1)
00:07.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio [10de:055c] (rev a1)
00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge [10de:0561] (rev a2)
00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller [10de:0550] (rev a2)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] [10de:0531] (rev a2)
00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller [1180:0832] (rev 05)
02:05.1 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 22)
02:05.2 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller [1180:0843] (rev 12)
02:05.3 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter [1180:0592] (rev 12)
02:05.4 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller [1180:0852] (rev ff)
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 02)
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

the last command ndiswrapper -l yielded no output.

Let me know what all other things you require

----------


## abhishekbiwal

now its not detecting my wireless network, i dont know why

----------


## WA1DH

Just an update with my wireless adapter issue: I tried it on a Windows XP PC this morning to make sure the problem wasn't the device. It works - I was able to install it with the same driver and connect to my home network.

Also, tried the adapter on my desktop Ubuntu PC (also running 9.10):

-Installed ndiswrapper successfully (using Synaptic)
-Tried the following drivers:

Windows 98: Does nothing, then hangs after I unplug/plug back in adapter
AMD64: Does nothing, dmesg output says error: 64 bit driver on 32 bit system (expected that)
Windows ME: Hangs on sudo modprobe
Windows NT: Hangs on sudo modprobe
Windows XP: Hangs on sudo modprobe

----------


## pytheas22

*WA1DH*: I found some older drivers for your device (they're the drivers for AirLive WL-5460USB from http://www.ovislinkcorp.co.uk/download.htm#nic; that device has the same chipset as yours, apparently).  It was a big hassle to get at the .inf file, so to save you the trouble of going through what I did, I uploaded the files to http://burnthesorbonne.com/files/sis163u_win32.tar.gz.  Please give those a try and see if things work any better.

These drivers are dated to 2004.  My hope is that they'll work better, since clearly at some point in the past ndiswrapper worked for lots of people with your chipset without issue.  Maybe updates to the driver since that time are the reason it's not working now.

*abhishekbiwal*: do you have a physical switch on your laptop (or a hotkey function, like Fn+F2) that disables the wireless?  If so, are you sure the wireless is turned on?  That could be the issue.

The problem could also be that you don't yet have the firmware installed for your card.  You can install firmware by typing:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```

(You will need to have an Internet connection for those commands to work.)  After typing the second command, you will be asked if you want to download firmware automatically.  Say yes, and let the process complete.  Then reboot and hopefully things will work.

If they still don't work after a reboot, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43 -ie firmware
sudo iwlist scan
ls /etc/firmware
```

----------


## abhishekbiwal

The button is on and  its always on, every other machine(Laptop) detects my wireless network only my laptop doesnt detect

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
[sudo] password for abhishek: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libmono-getoptions2.0-cil fakeroot linux-headers-2.6.28-18-generic
  linux-headers-2.6.27-7 linux-headers-2.6.28-18
  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic libmono-data1.0-cil screen-profiles
  nvidia-180-modaliases dnsmasq-base libopal3.6.1 libparted1.8-10 dkms
  libmono-getoptions1.0-cil libpoppler4 gnome-user-guide-en mbr libmagickcore1
  update-motd libmono-data2.0-cil libpt2.6.1 libvolume-id1 libmagickwand1
  libindicate1 patch libcolamd-3.2.0 modemmanager libntfs-3g49
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43 -ie firmware
[    2.297931] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    2.297940] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ ls /etc/firmware
ls: cannot access /etc/firmware: No such file or directory
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ ls /etc/firmware
ls: cannot access /etc/firmware: No such file or directory

 still i doesnt detect my wireless. any idea why,
if i were set up manually, wireless, how do i do that.

----------


## WA1DH

Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, ndiswrapper is not liking the driver you provided:


```
doug@dh-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/doug/sis163u_win32/SiS163u.INF
installing sis163u ...
doug@dh-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
sis163u : invalid driver!
```

When I extracted the .tar.gz file, I got the following files:
SiS163u.INF
SiS163u.sys
SISNPF.SYS

Am I missing a file or is that everything?

----------


## pytheas22

*abhishekbiwal*: I'm still not quite sure what's going on, but I do still suspect that it has to do with missing firmware.  Please let me know the output of these commands, in this order (some commands may have no output):


```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
lshw -C Network
ls /lib/firmware
dmesg | grep -ie b43 -ie ssb -ie wlan -ie firmware
```

*WA1DH*: sorry, I'm not sure why ndiswrapper didn't like those drivers.  It shouldn't have needed more than just the .inf and .sys that were in that tarball.

Could you give this driver a try?  It also seems to be older and will hopefully work.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo rmmod b43
[sudo] password for abhishek: 
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo modprobe b43
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: MCP67 Ethernet
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: a2
       serial: 00:1b:24:78:1b:f4
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.64 ip=192.168.1.3 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:27 memory:f6488000-f6488fff ioport:30f8(size=8) memory:f6489c00-f6489cff memory:f6489800-f648980f
  *-network
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       version: 02
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0
       resources: irq:19 memory:f6000000-f6003fff
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:1a:73:75:64:06
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ ls /lib/firmware
2.6.27-7-generic                    isl3877
2.6.28-18-generic                   isl3886pci
2.6.31-20-generic                   isl3886usb
acx                                 isl3887usb
aic94xx-seq.fw                      isl3890
ar9170-1.fw                         iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode
ar9170-2.fw                         iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
ar9170.fw                           iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
atmel_at76c502_3com.bin             iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode
atmel_at76c502_3com-wpa.bin         iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
atmel_at76c502.bin                  iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode
atmel_at76c502d.bin                 iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode
atmel_at76c502d-wpa.bin             iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode
atmel_at76c502e.bin                 iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
atmel_at76c502e-wpa.bin             lbtf_usb.bin
atmel_at76c502-wpa.bin              NPE-B
atmel_at76c503-i3861.bin            NPE-B.01020201
atmel_at76c503-i3863.bin            NPE-C
atmel_at76c503-rfmd-0.90.2-140.bin  NPE-C.02020201
atmel_at76c503-rfmd-acc.bin         ql2100_fw.bin
atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin             ql2200_fw.bin
atmel_at76c504_2958-wpa.bin         ql2300_fw.bin
atmel_at76c504a_2958-wpa.bin        ql2322_fw.bin
atmel_at76c504.bin                  ql2400_fw.bin
atmel_at76c504c-wpa.bin             rt2561.bin
atmel_at76c505a-rfmd2958.bin        rt2561s.bin
atmel_at76c505-rfmd2958.bin         rt2661.bin
atmel_at76c505-rfmd.bin             rt2860.bin
atmel_at76c506.bin                  rt2870.bin
atmel_at76c506-wpa.bin              rt73.bin
b43                                 v4l-cx23418-apu.fw
b43legacy                           v4l-cx23418-cpu.fw
BCM2033-FW.bin                      v4l-cx23418-dig.fw
BCM2033-MD.hex                      v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw
dvb-fe-xc5000-1.6.114.fw            v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw             v4l-cx2341x-init.mpg
i2400m-fw-usb-1.3.sbcf              v4l-cx23885-avcore-01.fw
i2400m-fw-usb-1.4.sbcf              v4l-cx23885-enc.fw
ipw2100-1.3.fw                      v4l-cx25840.fw
ipw2100-1.3-i.fw                    v4l-pvrusb2-24xxx-01.fw
ipw2100-1.3-p.fw                    v4l-pvrusb2-29xxx-01.fw
ipw2200-bss.fw                      zd1201-ap.fw
ipw2200-ibss.fw                     zd1201.fw
ipw2200-sniffer.fw                  zd1211

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ dmesg | grep -ie b43 -ie ssb -ie wlan -ie firmware
[    2.592695] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    2.592703] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.660078] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0
[  167.972622] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  180.565495] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[  180.565519] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  180.624192] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0
[  180.674650] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 13)
[  180.787371] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Hope this helps,

----------


## abhishekbiwal

once i finished the said commands it detected my wireless but since it was not able to obtain IP Address its not detecting again.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

Connection failed: Could not contact the wireless access point.
now i get this the message

----------


## pytheas22

*abhishekbiwal*: I'm still not sure what's wrong, but it does seem that something strange is happening with the driver you're currently using.  I'm not sure that trying to figure it out is going to be worthwhile, so let's try using a different driver instead.

There are two native Linux drivers that could work with your chipset.  One is called b43 and is the open-source driver that Ubuntu uses by default.  In your case, it appears not to work well.  The other driver is closed-source, and is called "wl" (actually that's just the name of the module; the driver's more formal name is "Broadcom STA driver").

To test the wl module, first install it by typing:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
```

Then run the following commands to deactivate the b43 driver, and activate the wl driver in its place:


```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod wl #don't worry if you get an error message on this command
sudo modprobe wl
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
```

Now try connecting.  If it still won't work, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e eth -e wl
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## WA1DH

Well, that last link to those drivers for another device seem to have done the trick. I'm typing this while connected via the adapter and my home network running WEP encryption. I ran sudo modprobe and it detected the device and connected automatically. I'll get to try it at work with WPA tomorrow and let you know how that goes.

So, pytheas, much thanks for the help. I thought I was going to be SOL on this one. I do have one more question for you though, although not specifically ndiswrapper-related. I am trying to run the device with a short USB extension cable I ordered off ebay. If I plug directly in the PC, it works fine. If I plug in the cable (about 3' long), it doesn't detect any networks, although the device shows up under network manager. I then hooked it up to a 15' USB extension I use for my printer, and it works flawlessly. I would say the short USB cable is trash, but it works fine with other devices. What gives?

----------


## pytheas22

*WA1DH*: great to hear it's finally working.  Sorry there were to many hoops to go through before figuring it out.  As for the USB cable, that's weird.  I have no idea what could cause that.  The only thing I can think to do would be to run the following commands and see if they mention anything relevant:


```
sudo iwlist scan
lsubs -v
dmesg | grep -ie usb -ie hub -ie wlan
```

----------


## abhishekbiwal

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo apt-get install bcwl-kernel-source bcwl-modaliases
[sudo] password for abhishek: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package bcwl-kernel-source

this the msg i got, so didnt run the next set of commands

----------


## abhishekbiwal

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo rmmod wl
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo modprobe wl
WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'wins'

abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo ifconfig eth1 up
eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: MCP67 Ethernet
       vendor: nVidia Corporation
       physical id: a
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: a2
       serial: 00:1b:24:78:1b:f4
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.64 ip=192.168.1.3 latency=0 maxlatency=20 mingnt=1 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:27 memory:f6488000-f6488fff ioport:30f8(size=8) memory:f6489c00-f6489cff memory:f6489800-f648980f
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: eth2
       version: 02
       serial: 00:1a:73:75:64:06
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.10.91.9 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
       resources: irq:19 memory:f6000000-f6003fff
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ dmesg |grep -e eth -e wl
[    2.478203] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.
[    2.478608] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    2.478613] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.997143] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1b:24:78:1b:f4
[    2.997149] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt lnktim msi desc-v3
[   25.810795] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
[   33.622434] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X
[   35.827915] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X
[   46.504071] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  349.089408] wl 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[  349.089426] wl 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  349.121444] udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2
[  349.266622] eth2: Broadcom BCM4312 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9
[  359.752041] eth2: no IPv6 routers present
abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth2      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:6C :Very Happy: C:AA:EC
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:5/5  Signal level:-22 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

hope this helps,

----------


## pytheas22

> abhishek@Nayaks:~$ sudo apt-get install bcwl-kernel-source bcwl-modaliases
> [sudo] password for abhishek:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Couldn't find package bcwl-kernel-source
> 
> this the msg i got, so didnt run the next set of commands


That's because there was a typo--you left the "m" out of "bcmwl-kernel-source".  But it seems not to have mattered because with the subsequent commands you were able to load the "wl" module successfully and then scan for networks.

With wl loaded and the network visible (I assume your network is NETGEAR), could you connect?

Also, you could consider getting rid of wicd and going back to NetworkManager, to see if that would work better.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

Connection failed: Could not contact the wireless access point.

I changed the Preference setting(from wlan0 to eth2) for Wicd , its detecting the wireless but could not connect. 

How do i go back to NewtworkManager from Wcid.

----------


## pytheas22

*abhishekbiwal*: type these commands to get NetworkManager back:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
```

You will be forced to remove wicd, since you can't have it and NM installed at the same time.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

i have rolled to Network Manager but still not working, its not detecting my wireless, any command that i need to run

----------


## abhishekbiwal

Thank you friends, its working now lets hope it keeps working, i rolled back to Network Manager then sudo ifconfig wlan0 up it started working.

----------


## abhishekbiwal

whts the command to check which etho.. or wlan0.. is active,
is there a book available where a can learn various commands and understand linux OS and ubuntu

----------


## pytheas22

*abhishekbiwal*: glad to hear you got it working.




> whts the command to check which etho.. or wlan0.. is active,
> is there a book available where a can learn various commands and understand linux OS and ubuntu


To see which interfaces are active, you can type:


```
ifconfig
```

If an interface is not active and you want to bring it up, just run "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", replacing "wlan0" as necessary.

As for books on Ubuntu, I've never read any, but I've seen several around.  I recall seeing a book once called "Ubuntu Linux Toolbox" or something like that, I think, that focused on teaching command-line stuff.  But in general, I'd just recommend doing a search on amazon.com or a similar site for Ubuntu books.  You can also refer to the Ubuntu wiki to learn a lot of stuff.

----------


## mathiaho

Thanks for a great guide!
This solved my problem in five minutes!

BUT...

It seems like it stopped working; I can "see" the network, but I can't connect. The network is working fine, as I can connect with my laptop.

This happened at the same time that I enabled the proprietary driver for my nvidia graphics card. Could the nvidia drivers have done this?

the _lshw -C Network_ command shows me that I am using the right driver.

I am using the ASUS wl138G v2 card. I'm running 64 bits ubuntu and the 64 bits windows driver from the ASUS website.
I'll post the output from _lshw -C Network_ and _ndiswrapper -l_ tomorrow.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## pytheas22

*mathiaho*: so you were able initially to connect successfully and browse websites for a few minutes, but thereafter lost the connection and are now no longer able to get online?  That's a little strange.  Does rebooting your computer change anything?

You could try using wicd to connect, rather than NetworkManager; wicd might work better.  You can install wicd by typing these commands (while plugged into the Internet):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wicd
```

Then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.

If wicd doesn't help, please post the output of these commands, and let me know the name of the network you want to connect to:


```
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## mathiaho

Hi! Thanks for your fast answer!

I lost the connection after rebooting (after installing the graphics driver). I can see the network though.

Are there a .deb or something of wicd? You see, I live in a student home, and connecting my computer to the router by wire is a real hassle...

----------


## H0lyGanGs7eR

hello guys i installed the driver, blacklisted the linux driver but i got no internet, please help, i switch all day windows/ubuntu.  i used this guide but i have no code from this command 

```
lshw -C network
```

 just a new command line, what means that?

----------


## pytheas22

*mathiaho*: I can't imagine why installing the graphics driver would affect ndiswrapper, but who knows.  You can find a .deb for wicd here; please let me know if that works better.
*
H0lyGanGs7eR*: that's strange.  Please let me know the output of these commands (if you get no output, note that):


```
lspci -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
cat /etc/issue
uname -rm
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
```

----------


## H0lyGanGs7eR

All you wanted! 

LSPCI -NN


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller [10de:03ea] (rev a1)
00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge [10de:03e0] (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus [10de:03eb] (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller [10de:03f5] (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller [10de:03f1] (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller [10de:03f2] (rev a2)
00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge [10de:03f3] (rev a1)
00:05.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio [10de:03f0] (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE [10de:03ec] (rev a2)
00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet [10de:03ef] (rev a2)
00:08.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller [10de:03f6] (rev a2)
00:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge [10de:03e8] (rev a2)
00:0b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge [10de:03e9] (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge [10de:03e9] (rev a2)
00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] [10de:0421] (rev a1)
```

LSUSB


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1723 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. WL-167G v2 802.11g Adapter [ralink]
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0471:0334 Philips SPC 520/525NC PC Camera
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

LSHW -C NETWORK


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
niki@niki-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C Network
[sudo] password for niki: 
niki@niki-desktop:~$
```

NDISWRAPPER -L    *** rt73usb is blacklisted


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
netr7064 : driver installed
    device (0B05:1723) present (alternate driver: rt73usb)
```

IWLIST SCAN


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

CAT /ETC/ISSUE


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
```

UNAME -RM


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ uname -rm
2.6.32-21-generic x86_64
```

MDESG | GREP -E NDIS -E WLAN


```
niki@niki-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   14.898585] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   17.547598] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[   17.547612] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[   17.547619] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[   17.547627] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[   17.547644] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
[   17.547651] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[   17.547657] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[   17.547664] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[   17.547670] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[   17.547677] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[   17.547684] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[   17.547691] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[   17.547698] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[   17.547716] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[   17.547722] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[   17.547729] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[   17.547745] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
[   17.547750] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
[   17.547753] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netr7064'
[   17.548237] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netr7064; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   17.548288] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

The last thing that may cause problem can be that versions of ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils don't match, becouse i it was hard to find them for 64 bit. I can't install the grafic instrument, bacause of this but I think the program works correct!

PS: i saw difference in the USB device in lsusb and ndiswrapper -l its "b" not "B" is this a problem?

----------


## pytheas22

*H0lyGanGs7eR*: did your device not work out-of-the-box?  The native rt73usb driver should be very solid and it shouldn't be necessary to use ndiswrapper at all, as far as I know.

If you do want to use ndiswrapper, it looks like you'll need to find a different Windows driver to load into it, because from your dmesg output it looks like ndiswrapper just doesn't like the current driver for some reason.

But again, I think a better approach would be to take rt73usb off the blacklist and try using it.  Let me know.




> PS: i saw difference in the USB device in lsusb and ndiswrapper -l its "b" not "B" is this a problem?


No, case doesn't matter in this situation.

----------


## mathiaho

Hi Pytheas!

I'm dualbooting, and my wifi-card has been acting strange under ******* expi, and now it doesn't work anymore. I think my problems has been due to a faulty card, and not problems with ndiswrapper. So I guess I'm going to buy a new one. Thank you for all you help, though. This thread is great  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Mathiaho

----------


## H0lyGanGs7eR

Well, i don't know then where is the problem! When I installed ubuntu9.10 internet was great and i had no problems, I updated to 10.4 with speed about 2mb/sec which is perfect! After updates I still have connection but really lower, I can't watch even TV through internet. On windos I  can watch two TV channels and surf on internet in the same time. In ubuntu I can't  :Sad:  . 


Please tell me is it only to remove the driver from black list, to start using it again or I have to do something else to start using again the linux driver; and where can be the problem when I use the normal driver.

----------


## pytheas22

*mathiaho*: if it's a hardware issue, that makes more sense.  Sorry you have to buy a new card, but good luck.

*H0lyGanGs7eR*: removing the line "blacklist rt73usb" from your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file is all you need to do to reenable the native Linux driver.  Please do that, apply updates again, and see if the issue persists.  If so, we can try to figure out why the native driver doesn't want to work well, and try a few things to fix it.

----------


## ktz84

I had problems getting my wireless card working under 9.10 but it just seemed to work eventually. Upgraded to 10.04 a couple of days ago and that was a disaster as everything seemed to have problems including the wireless so I decided to go with a new install however I have been unable to get the wirless up and running again.

Here is some output:

lshw -C Network output:



```
*-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:50:8d:62:ee:07
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=via-velocity driverversion=1.14 ip=192.168.1.66 latency=32 maxlatency=8 mingnt=3 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:18 ioport:b000(size=256) memory:e8000000-e80000ff
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan0
       serial: 00:12:bf:37:ed:e2
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+prisma02 driverversion=1.55+Conexant,03/13/2007, 3.03.4 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

I should point out that I am using a bridged wired connection (using the wireless connection on my Windows pc) in order to get net access on the Linux machine however this is far from ideal as it means that the net only runs when I have my Windows pc up and running.

ndiswrapper -l output:



```
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
prisma02 : driver installed
    device (06B9:0121) present (alternate driver: p54usb)
```

dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan output:



```
[    5.944354] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    6.967908] ndiswrapper: driver prisma02 (Conexant,03/13/2007, 3.03.41.0) loaded
[    9.197140] wlan0: ethernet device 00:12:bf:37:ed:e2 using NDIS driver: prisma02, version: 0x30329, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'PRISM 802.11 USB Adapter', 06B9:0121.F.conf
[    9.197218] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[    9.197311] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   19.915593] Modules linked in: ksplice_qoiudac5(+) fbcon tileblit snd_intel8x0 font bitblit snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus softcursor snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm vga16fb snd_seq_dummy vgastate snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi radeon snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq psmouse ppdev ttm snd_timer snd_seq_device snd parport_pc drm_kms_helper drm i2c_algo_bit nvidia_agp soundcore lp serio_raw ndiswrapper i2c_nforce2 joydev parport shpchp snd_page_alloc agpgart usbhid hid pata_amd sata_nv via_velocity crc_ccitt floppy
[   26.134500] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   34.310444] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2281.962111] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2282.288458] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2282.363523] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2284.603813] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2294.605466] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2304.608138] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2314.610376] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2320.382399] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2372.176541] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2372.196168] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2372.490387] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2374.776194] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2384.777790] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2394.780216] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2404.782438] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2411.178356] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2433.180921] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2433.208138] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2433.513743] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2435.731567] ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
[ 2435.731716] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2445.733335] ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
[ 2445.733495] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2455.735896] ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
[ 2455.736448] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2465.738706] ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:841): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
[ 2465.738851] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2471.165885] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2526.258806] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2526.278564] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2526.563399] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2528.732856] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2538.734497] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2548.736349] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2558.738538] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 2564.347181] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2568.888889] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2568.911260] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

I've moved to Wicd because I needed to as I needed to use a static ip for the wired connection and I don't think that network manager allows that.

Anyway it comes back with a message saying bad password however it isn't. I even copied the password from the router to wicd but always the same message.

Any ideas appreciated.

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: did you try using the native Linux wireless driver in Ubuntu 10.04 before installing ndiswrapper?  In your case the relevant driver would be p54usb, which should work well, so I wouldn't rule it out.

In any case, from your dmesg output it looks like ndiswrapper is configured correctly but is having issues setting the encryption key.  This most likely is the result of ndiswrapper not liking the particular Windows drivers that you loaded into it, and there's probably not much you can do about it besides look for a different Windows driver.  It may work better if you tried a different version of the Windows driver.

It's also possible, though less likely, that the problem is wicd's fault.  You could try switching back to NetworkManager to check on this.  You can set static IP addresses with NM by right-clicking on the applet, selecting "Edit Connections," editing your entry for "Auto eth0," and then selecting the IPv4 tab.  If you need more specific instructions let me know.

Note that you can also just edit your /etc/network/interfaces file manually to set a static IP and have it apply regardless of which connection manager you use.  This page has instructions.

----------


## H0lyGanGs7eR

I did it, I work on Wicd and the native driver now, it's a bit better but not like in windos, I will post new threat for the native driver problem. Thank you pytheas22!

----------


## ktz84

Thanks pytheas22.

Yeah I tried the native drivers simply by plugging the dongle in and seeing if it started working. It didn't so that's when I tried network manager and then wicd.

I found another set of drivers that load into ndiswrapper but whilst ndiswrapper said the device was present no lights came on the dongle and nothing was picked up in NM or wicd.

I have now removed the drivers from ndiswrapper and my

lsusb output is:



```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 06b9:0121 Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch 121g Wireless Dongle
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

so the dongle is recongised however

lshw - C Network is:



```
 *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
       vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
       physical id: b
       bus info: pci@0000:02:0b.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 11
       serial: 00:50:8d:62:ee:07
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 66MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=via-velocity driverversion=1.14 ip=192.168.1.66 latency=32 maxlatency=8 mingnt=3 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:18 ioport:b000(size=256) memory:e8000000-e80000ff
```

So no wireless is being picked up and that is confirmed in both wicd and nm as neither can see any wireless networks.

So how do I get it to use the p54usb drivers? Any ideas? Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: please try running these commands.  They should make p54usb bring up the device:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod p54usb
sudo modprobe p54usb
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If all goes well, you should now be able to connect.  If not, please post the output at this point of these commands:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis -e p54
modinfo p54usb
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## ktz84

Sorry didn't get very far. When I tried:

sudo rmmod p54usb I get:



```
ERROR: Module p54usb does not exist in /proc/modules
```

So that's probably why it isn't working as it doesn't seem to be where it should be. How do I get the driver installed where it should be.

----------


## ktz84

Sorry forgot to post the info asked for in the second part of your email. Here is the output requested.

dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis -e p54




```
[   12.977143] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   13.230514] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   16.853619] Modules linked in: ksplice_qoiudac5(+) fbcon tileblit font bitblit softcursor vga16fb vgastate snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq radeon snd_timer snd_seq_device ttm drm_kms_helper psmouse ppdev ndiswrapper serio_raw drm i2c_algo_bit snd joydev nvidia_agp parport_pc soundcore snd_page_alloc shpchp i2c_nforce2 agpgart lp parport via_velocity usbhid hid crc_ccitt sata_nv pata_amd floppy
[ 2776.333575] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[ 2872.967886] usb 1-6: (p54usb) cannot load firmware isl3887usb (-2)!
[ 2872.980269] p54usb: probe of 1-6:1.0 failed with error -2
[ 2872.980319] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
```

modinfo p54usb




```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko
firmware:       isl3887usb
firmware:       isl3886usb
alias:          prism54usb
license:        GPL
description:    Prism54 USB wireless driver
author:         Michael Wu <flamingice@sourmilk.net>
srcversion:     202F907EFD9C40CEECED113
alias:          usb:v413Cp8104d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v413Cp8102d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3704d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v1435p0427d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v1413p5400d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v13B1p000Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v13B1p000Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v1260pEE22d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v124Ap4025d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0D8Ep3762d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0CDEp0015d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0CDEp0008d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BF8p1009d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BAFp0118d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0915p2002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0915p2000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0846p4240d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v083ApF503d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v083Ap4521d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0707pEE13d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v06B9p0121d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0572p2002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0572p2000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v050Dp7050d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0471p1230d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v5041p2235d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v5041p2234d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3703d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3701d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v1915p2235d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v1915p2234d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v124Ap4023d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0CDEp0006d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v09AAp1000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0846p4220d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0846p4210d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0846p4200d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v083Ap5501d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v083Ap4502d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v083Ap4501d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0707pEE06d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0506p0A11d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
depends:        p54common,mac80211
vermagic:       2.6.32-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586
```

sudo iwlist scan



```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

----------


## 1234dran

Thanks, Great Guide! I've been looking for a guide like this for two months!

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: the problem is the bit in dmesg about being unable to load firmware.  I googled it a bit and found this bug report.  Someone there says the issue was solved by installing the package install linux-firmware-nonfree, which you can do by typing these commands while plugged into the Internet:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install install linux-firmware-nonfree
```

(Or just search for install linux-firmware-nonfree in the Ubuntu Software Center.)  After installing the package, reboot and your wireless should work.  If it still doesn't, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e p54 -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
```




> ERROR: Module p54usb does not exist in /proc/modules


Don't worry about this; that just means the module wasn't activated when you ran the command, which was expected.  I just had you run the command to check just in case.

----------


## ktz84

Ok looks like we are getting somewhere.

Every time I reboot  have to issue

sudo modprobe p54usb in the command line before the wireless card will run however when I do that network manager immediately finds my network and connects to it. The meter goes up and down in the way you would expect to show the strength of the signal and it says it is connected however no programs can actaully connect to the internet.

Update manager doesn't find any of the package sources, firefox will not load any pages, etc. So rather strange.

Here is the output from the two files requested:

dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis -e p54



```
[   14.417281] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   14.582734] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   19.451188] Modules linked in: ksplice_qoiudac5(+) fbcon tileblit font bitblit softcursor vga16fb vgastate snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq radeon snd_timer snd_seq_device ttm drm_kms_helper ppdev snd drm i2c_algo_bit ndiswrapper joydev psmouse serio_raw soundcore nvidia_agp shpchp snd_page_alloc parport_pc agpgart i2c_nforce2 lp parport usbhid hid via_velocity sata_nv crc_ccitt pata_amd floppy
[  115.791654] phy0: p54 detected a LM87 firmware
[  115.791660] p54: rx_mtu reduced from 3240 to 2384
[  116.997267] Registered led device: p54-phy0::assoc
[  116.998522] Registered led device: p54-phy0::tx
[  116.998706] Registered led device: p54-phy0::rx
[  116.999515] Registered led device: p54-phy0::radio
[  116.999611] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
[  117.054728] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  124.332631] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:17:33:2e:c1 by local choice (reason=3)
[  124.333981] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:17:33:2e:c1 (try 1)
[  124.339599] wlan0: direct probe responded
[  124.339611] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:17:33:2e:c1 (try 1)
[  124.341947] wlan0: authenticated
[  124.341994] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:17:33:2e:c1 (try 1)
[  124.344712] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:17:33:2e:c1 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  124.344720] wlan0: associated
[  124.345714] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  135.296015] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

sudo iwlist scan shows:



```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1F:9F:4D:42:15
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-105E"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000d26b3c818a
                    Extra: Last beacon: 4172ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000E4254486F6D654875622D31303545
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 02 - Address: 02:1F:9F:4D:42:16
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"BTOpenzone"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000d26b3c863e
                    Extra: Last beacon: 4172ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000A42544F70656E7A6F6E65
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:24:17:33:2E:C1
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=59/70  Signal level=-51 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"PlusnetWireless"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000003860ed60
                    Extra: Last beacon: 40ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000F506C75736E6574576972656C657373
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD060010180201F0
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0E:2E:78:AE:0B
                    Channel:10
                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)
                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"CableWireless"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000049acc718fa7
                    Extra: Last beacon: 1696ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000D4361626C65576972656C657373
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183012
                    IE: Unknown: 03010A
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32042448606C
```

Mine is the PlusnetWireless network

I uninstalled WICD because I didn't know whether having both NM and WICD running at the same time was a good idea or not or whether that was the cause of the problem. But it doesn't seem to have made any difference to the issue above.

I could access my router from the wireless network so that proves that the connection is functioning it is just it doesn't want to connect to the internet for some reason.

----------


## pytheas22

*ktz84*: some progress has definitely been made; it's good that you can connect now.  Being unable to connect to websites and other services could possibly be a DNS issue--which seems especially likely if you're able to connect to your router without a problem (since in that case you'd presumably be entering an IP address directly, rather than using DNS lookups).  What is the output of:


```
ifconfig wlan0
ping -c 3 google.com
ping -c 3 72.14.204.99
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```




> Every time I reboot have to issue
> 
> sudo modprobe p54usb in the command line before the wireless card will run


Run this command once and it should take care of this issue:



```
echo p54usb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

You're right that you can't have wicd and NetworkManager installed at the same time.

----------


## ktz84

Thanks pytheas22 all is sorted now. I had inadvertently entered the gateway address as 0.0.0.0. Once I put the correct gateway in all ran.

I've checked and the p54usb module loads automatically now so very happy indeed.

Network Manager and WICD seemed to work alongside each other without issue which seemed very strange to me which is why I queried it. Also I note that under 10.04 when you install WICD it doesn't automatically uninstall network manager as it did in 9.10 as it would have labelled it a conflicting program and therefore you couldn't install either without the other being automatically uninstalled. Strange.

Thanks again.

----------


## SaM98

thank you guys

----------


## Mools Marinair

I'm completely new to the Linux community. To get a feel for Ubuntu I've installed 10.04 on an old HP Compaq. 

The installation went fine but I can't connect to my wireless network. 

I found a windows driver for the card and managed to install using Wireless Network Drivers. 

At the moment i'm getting a "Hardware present: No"  message.

Any suggestions?

Update:

I've managed to sort it out. The driver i found on the web wasn't the right one. Luckily I kept an old recovery disc which had the correct driver.
Despite the initial nightmare I quite like Ubuntu.

----------


## pytheas22

*Mools Marinair*: glad to hear you figured it out.  Enjoy Ubuntu!

----------


## pous

hi i followed your instructions and for what i read in terminal seems to be ok compared to what i see in your posts, the only thing is i now cant seem to be able to turn on the wireless card with the button on my lap, is there a way to turn it on otherwise??

thanks for all the help...

----------


## pytheas22

*pous*: on some laptops, there may be options in BIOS for configuring the wireless radio; please see if you have any choices there, and if changing them will enable you to turn on the wireless.

If that doesn't help, please let me know the exact make and model of your computer, and also post the following commands, and I'll try to help:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -ie radio
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## pous

thanks for the tip, it worked perfectly after enabling wireless in BIOS!!

----------


## BriarRose

EEK!
Im a new linux user, and it has been three days sense my frantic switch to linux after windows crashed on me, so I am learning what everything means, but I am still such a newbie that most of what everyone says is jargon.
What I'm trying to fix though, is my wireless. My laptop (compaq m2105us) wont turn on its wireless-seaker. I finaly managed to get it working while wired, and then FINALY got ndiswrapper installed, but now I get an error running 'ndiswrapper -l' that I didnt see in this forum (though admitingly I scanned only through page 36 and gave up, the only WARNING I saw not being any of mine.)

briar@Cordilia:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'bcm43xx'
bcmwl5 : driver installed
         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)

I blacklisted ssb, and it seems to be ignorng that in the warning it gives. The driver should be the right one. The linux user helping me is stumped as to why Im having these problems.
Hopefully someone might know whats going on in my computer.
Thank you guys already for having all this information up.
-Briar

----------


## pytheas22

*BriarRose*: sorry to hear about your troubles, but it doesn't actually look like it should be too hard to get your wireless working.

You can use ndiswrapper to drive this device, but there's actually a native Linux driver, named b43, built into Ubuntu that will also work with it and provide more features.  So I'd recommend trying to use that driver first.

The only caveat is that the b43 driver needs proprietary firmware installed in order to work--that's why your device didn't work out-of-the-box.  Ubuntu can't ship with the firmware because of legal issues, but you can download it by running these commands while plugged into the wired Internet:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```

After running the second command, you will be prompted to download and install firmware.  Say yes.

Next, run these commands to try activating the b43 driver:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
```

Don't worry if you get an error message after any of these commands like "Error: module XXXX does not exist in /proc/modules"; you can ignore it.  At this point, you should hopefully be able to detect and connect to your wireless network by left-clicking the NetworkManager applet in the top-right corner of your screen.

If this doesn't work and you can't see networks at this point, please run the following commands and post the output here so I can have a better idea of what's wrong:


```
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan -ie firmware -ie radio
sudo iwlist scan
ls /lib/firmware
```

As for the warning messages you get when running "ndiswrapper -l", don't worry about those for the time being.  They're not very serious (I'll explain what they mean if you want to know, but it's really nothing very interesting).

----------


## BriarRose

Oh my goodness!
I nearly had a heart attack when I typed those in and my wireless light went on. Thank you for such a quick and really helpful reply. I really cant thank you enough!

----------


## pytheas22

*BriarRose*: good to hear that solved it  :Smile:   The first time you booted into Ubuntu, a box should have popped up prompting you to install the firmware you needed, but that probably never happened, or if it did, you couldn't install the firmware at the time because you didn't have a wired ethernet connection.  This whole thing with firmware on Broadcom chips is pretty silly, especially because it comes down to legal issues, not technical ones.  I think the b43 driver developers are supposed to be working on open-source firmware so that Ubuntu can use it without worrying about a lawsuit, but I'm not sure what the status is on that.

Anyway, the wireless should also now work automatically after a reboot, without any need for you to type commands.  But if it's not, let me know and we can fix that.

----------


## winstontthecat

Help!

I have installed 10.04 after years of lurking and using windows with cygwin.
My usb wlan (avm fritz!stick 1.1.0) is proving difficult. 

I have installed ndiswrapper 1.5.6

I've then used the appropriate windows driver from the wlan installation cd for the usb stick. (64 bit windows Vista/XP). 

Currently when I type

sudo ndiswrapper -l

I get the response

fwlan64: driver installed
    device (057C:6201) present

The module isn't loading automatically at the moment, but I can load it with modprobe. 

As far as I can tell everything should work. 

BUt then, under system preferences --- network connections -- wireless

the field is empty. 

iwconfig tells me 
lo no wireless extension

And after loading the module, and unplugging and plugging in the wlan stick, a cd icon named Fritz!wlan selfisntall appears on the desktop

lsusb tells me
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1

Can anyone help me to get the wlan usb stick to actually work and detect my wireless router?

Thanks in advance

----------


## winstontthecat

Just to add to my previous post

tail /var/log/messages

gives a couple of clear problems

ndiswrapper (mp_init:219) couldn't initialize device: C000009A
ndiswrapper (pnp_start_deice 435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device: (C0000001)

there are a few more errors before it finishes with

ndiswrapper: probe of 2-6:1.0 failed with error -22

Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do? I'm using ndiswrapper 1.56 (I've read about patches for 1.55 for this device).

Thanks again

----------


## pytheas22

*winstontthecat*: if you can read German (or use Google Translate), have a look at this page, which explains the status of your device on different versions of Ubuntu.  In summary, the page says that the device should work on Ubuntu 10.04 using ndiswrapper and the Windows drivers available from here.  You will need to use cabextract to unpack the Windows drivers and get the files you need.

I would think that you can use ndiswrapper 1.56, but if you need 1.55 for some reason, that page also has instructions for patching and compiling that version of ndiswrapper.

Please uninstall the Windows drivers you currently have loaded into ndiswrapper, and give those other drivers a try.  Hopefully your device will work then.  If it still doesn't, please post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## justinmiller87

Hey, I'd like to point out the link in my signature. It's a hands-on tutorial to using ndiswrapper with Airgo-based cards. I've not installed this card on any system since using Ubuntu 7.10, but everyone who's used it thus far has told me it works since then. Also, feel free to check the comments for more information about it.

----------


## pytheas22

*justinmiller87*: thanks for the link.  I'll keep it in mind if people post in this thread with Airgo hardware.

----------


## winstontthecat

Pytheas

Many thanks. Zum GLuck kann ich auch Deutsch lesen....

However, the problem 'went away on its own'. Not that I have any real idea why. I ended up using a 'patched' version of ndiswrapper1.5.6 which I came across here

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fr.../#post-2512409

I also used the ndisgtk patch there. 

I now have a very strange situation where the stick needs 'prodding' to start, by (apparently) repeatedly loading and unloading the ndiswrapper module with modprobe. I have no real idea what is happening. But once the stick is activated, it stays on and works with no problem whatsoever.

----------


## pytheas22

*winstontthecat*: glad to hear it works, even if you're not sure exactly why.

I'm wondering if your dmesg output might reveal some information about why "prodding" is required to get the card to work.  Could you please do a fresh reboot, use modprobe and rmmod to insert and reinsert the ndiswrapper module until the card finally works, then post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
```

Hopefully that will provide a clue that we can work with.

----------


## Va.Ro

Hello

I have some problems with my usb wireless adapter.

In Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 I got to use my adapter with ndiswrapper and windows driver using a script.
Now in version 10.04, Y use the same script (but update to new version) and it installs everything right (driver and modules are loaded) but I have no wlan0 or wlan1 interface.

This is the output of dmesg:

[    6.042795] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    6.483630] ndiswrapper: driver prisma02 (SparkLAN,11/15/2004, 1.00.8.0) loaded
[    6.700887] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 3, return_address: f82edfcb
[    6.700891] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xc0000001
[    6.700893] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6d695442
[    6.700895] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x37
[    6.992126] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0010006
[    6.992131] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[    6.992140] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f4056ba0 is not initialized - not halting
[    6.992142] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[    6.992155] ndiswrapper: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -22
[    6.992181] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  378.573918] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  378.574914] ndiswrapper (ntoskernel_exit:2677): object f46d4220(2) was not freed, freeing it now

The script I use is this:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PM519FPD

Thank you guys

----------


## pytheas22

*Va.Ro*: it looks like ndiswrapper does not like the Windows driver that the script loaded into it.  Please post the output of these commands so we can try to find a driver that will work better:


```
lspci -nn
lsusb
```

----------


## Va.Ro

Hello

I try to compile and install ndiswrapper to the latest version (1.56) and the result is the same by dmesg:

[    5.708844] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    6.683187] ndiswrapper: driver prisma02 (SparkLAN,11/15/2004, 1.00.8.0) loaded
[    6.924708] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138A, count: 3, return_address: f834ffcb
[    6.924712] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0xc0000001
[    6.924714] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x6d695442
[    6.924716] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x37
[    7.259240] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0010006
[    7.259246] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[    7.259254] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f3084ba0 is not initialized - not halting
[    7.259256] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[    7.259271] ndiswrapper: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -22
[    7.259296] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

The output by lsusb:

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13ee:0003  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 15a9:0002  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

My wifi usb adapter is  15a9:0002 (13ee:0003 is a mouse)

The output by lspci -nn:

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller [8086:29c0] (rev 10)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port [8086:29c1] (rev 10)
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 01)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 01)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 01)
00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 01)
00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev e1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:27b8] (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 01)
00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller [8086:27c0] (rev 01)
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 01)
03:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] [10de:0641] (rev a1)

In this case, it does not appear nothing about wireless, only my Ethernet controller. But I think that it is not important because in Ubuntu 9.10, my wifi works and the output for lspci -nn is the same.

It could be the driver for windows xp that I am using, but in UBuntu 9.10 it works very fine!

----------


## pytheas22

*Va.Ro*: sorry to not respond sooner.  I've been super-busy.

I couldn't find any better drivers for your wireless card (it doesn't help that all the websites related to this device seem to be in Spanish, which I can't read).  But do you have a link to the script that you used to make this device work in earlier versions of Ubuntu?  Perhaps looking at that would help to figure out why ndiswrapper doesn't want to work for you on Ubuntu 10.04.

Also, I notice that the script provides the packages for ndiswrapper version 1.54.  Perhaps later versions of ndiswrapper don't work for some reason.  You might want to try uninstalling ndiswrapper 1.56 and reinstalling the program using the packages provided in the script.

Sorry to not be able yet to provide a better answer, but thanks for your patience.

----------


## jakedaflake

followed the guide...thanx
got wifi for my portable now. older hp laptop running 9.10. 
using a usb netgear wnda3100v2. the driver used for it is the bcmwihigh5.inf pulled from the xp box in the basement using the cd that came with the adapter.



p.s.bump this if needed elsewhere

----------


## Va.Ro

pytheas22:

There  is no problem.

I have already network with my Ubuntu 10.04. I've got two PLCs (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_line_communication) for it and it works very fine!. Finally I decided not to use my WIFI.

Thanks!

----------


## jr0dy

*Pytheas22*:

Did you ever hear back from the developers of the enGenius EUB-362 EXT device?  I've been trying to get this thing working for about a year, and the whole ndiswrapper ordeal has been killing me inside.  I have attempted all of your suggestions previously to Mango and A|P36, but to no avail.  If you've heard anything from the devs, or have additional suggestions, I would greatly appreciate hearing about it.

Basically, it shows as present and installed in ndiswrapper -l, but it is not recognized as a network device within network manager.  Furthermore, in lsusb, it shows with the "(no firmware)" addendum; but unlike Mango, it still doesn't work.  Also, I'm on 10.04.

Let me know what you think - thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*jr0dy*: no, unfortunately they never responded to me.  It's been a while since I've thought about this issue, but have you taken a look at this page?  For the people there, getting the device working appears deceptively easy.  I'd give that a try first, and let me know how it goes.

----------


## jr0dy

*pytheas22:*

I did in fact try that page last night, to no avail.  I actually reinstalled Ubuntu after seeing that page in my excitement that I would finally be able to get it to work.

For some context, I'm building a box to essentially serve as a wireless repeater.  The EUB-362 EXT is rigged to a cantenna to broadcast the signal across a large piece of property, and I was really hoping to get this going in Ubuntu for reliability and uptime - I have it working in Windows with ICS no problem, but this is going to be managed by my in-laws and I know that's going to bomb out periodically and require restarts, remote management, etc., and they won't be able to deal with all that.

EDIT: Now I feel like an idiot.  I just booted the box up for the first time today since late last night, and it works; the problem appears to have actually been that I had another USB WiFi dongle inserted while troubleshooting last night, and they appear to be mutually exclusive with one another (it is not being recognized by Network Manager now, only the EUB-362 EXT is).  I know it works fine otherwise, however, as it was working last night.  So now I guess my real problem is how to get Ubuntu to recognize both devices simultaneously.

EDIT: After finding this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501221 , I was finally able to get Network Manager to detect both devices simultaneously after commenting out the auto declaration in /etc/network/interfaces per Mr. C.'s suggestion.  Can it be that this nightmare is finally almost over?  :Smile: 

EDIT: Jumped the gun - now it's not recognizing the EUB-362 EXT when both are plugged in.  This is incredibly frustrating.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## pytheas22

*jr0dy*: at least you did finally get the device working--that's the most important part  :Smile: 

As for figuring out why NetworkManager doesn't want to deal with two devices simultaneously, please plug them both in, then post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
iwconfig
ifconfig
cat /etc/network/interfaces
cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
lsusb
lspci -nn
```

Also, what exactly are you trying to do that requires two wireless cards?  I'm guessing you want to have one interface connected to a wireless network with a gateway to the Internet, then bridge that interface to a second interface, which will either broadcast a new essid or repeat the one to which the first device is connected.  If that's the case, you may be able to pull it off with just one wireless card instead of two, but that's tangential to the discussion at hand.

----------


## Colinchocolate

Ok I'm back... I've since upgraded to the newest version of ubuntu, and still would like to get an internet connection without drilling a hole in my wall to connect to the router.. I don't know if there is a later and greater version of ndiswrapper, and wicd... I'm still using a D-Link WUA-2340.

----------


## pytheas22

*Colinchocolate*: as I recall, you never were actually able to try wicd before because it wouldn't install, due to errors.  Please try downloading it again using the installer at http://sourceforge.net/projects/wicd...l.deb/download  If it complains about a conflict with NetworkManager, try running:


```
sudo apt-get remove network-manager
```

then try installing the package again.  With wicd installed, see if you can connect.  (Open wicd from the Applications>Internet menu.)

This of course all assumes that you have ndiswrapper installed and are able to scan for networks.  If you don't have it installed, please configure it again as you did last winter.

----------


## dccmgb

Thanks so much for this comprehensive review.  I was able to find my issue in your third paragraph regarding the message of "Invalid Driver".  I did not realize that you needed the .sys file located in the same directory as the .inf file.  Once I completed that, my Windows driver was recognized as valid and my wireless adapter (Motorola WN825G, which is a Broadcom chipset) began to work just fine.

Also, since I am not a command line unix person, I was able to complete most all of the work to install the driver via enabling the appropriate Synaptics repositories (such as ndiswrapper).  dc

----------


## pytheas22

*dccmgb*: glad it helped you; thanks for the feedback  :Smile:

----------


## mytaz

I have a strange problem with ubuntu 10.04 (last kernel)
On a Dell 530 Workstation bi-xeon with 2 HD, one with XP, the other with Ub. 10.04, I cannot have wifi when I boot on Ubuntu ; I can have wifi when I boot on XP, then reboot on Ubuntu !!!
I use ndiswrapper, and with network_manager or wicd i have always the same error messages : errors -16 & -22

uname : 2.6.32-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03eb:7614 Atmel Corp. AT76c505a Wireless Adapter
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2770:905c NHJ, Ltd Che-Ez Snap SNAP-U/Digigr8/Soundstar TDC-35
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

ndiswrapper -l
netv5a8 : driver installed
device (03EB:7614) present (alternate driver: at76c50x_usb)

dmesg | grep ndisw
[ 26.912626] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

[ 27.997224] ndiswrapper: driver netv5a8 (ATMEL,12/5/2003,4.10.9.424) loaded


[ 3137.136026] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
[ 3137.290337] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 3137.416033] usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
[ 3138.588023] ndiswrapper (wrap_reset_port:1093): locking failed: -16
[ 3140.772023] ndiswrapper (wrap_reset_port:1093): locking failed: -16
[ 3140.775483] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[ 3140.775493] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[ 3140.775511] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device dd7e9ba0 is not initialized - not halting
[ 3140.775517] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[ 3140.775556] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -22

I have read a great number of pages, but never found any good explanation - all these messages are good when booting first on XP (and atmel usb wifi dongle activated) !!!

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: that's a bit strange, although I have seen similar situations before where wireless cards work only after rebooting into Ubuntu from Windows.  Does the wireless work if you unplug the card, then plug it back in, while booted in Ubuntu?  What if you boot without the card plugged in and plug it in after Ubuntu has loaded?

If experimenting with unplugging and replugging the wireless card doesn't work, we can try some other options.  There is a (somewhat old) native Linux driver that looks like it may support your device, since it has an Atmel AT76c505a, so perhaps that would be a better option if ndiswrapper doesn't want to work.

----------


## mytaz

Full thanks for your message, now, I write under Ubuntu, always after a first boot on XP
I used ndiswrapper because the first time I installed 10.04, the driver at76c50x_usb didn't work... If I disconnect the device & reconnect after booting on Ubuntu (without XP first) iwconfig has always bad messages !!!
To continue...
Thank you again...

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: I notice that the build of at76c50x-usb that ships with Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't say it supports the PCI ID of your device (03eb:7614), at least according to the output of "modinfo at76c50x-usb", so that's why it didn't work for you.

However, it may be possible to get it to work by making some minor changes to the source code and recompiling the module.  If you have a little free time and are interested in trying that approach, let me know and I'll write instructions on what to do.

----------


## mytaz

Yes, you are right & I think there is a problem with at76c50x_usb ; when rmmod ndiswrapper & modprobe this driver, I have well a wlan0, but nothing good, and after disconnect & reconnect the dongle, dmesg shows :

[ 7577.941977] at76c50x-usb 2-1.1:1.0: downloading external firmware 
[ 7578.264882] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel' 
[ 7578.272803] phy1: USB 2-1.1:1.0, MAC 00:06:f4:08:ad:4e, firmware 1.102.0-113 
[ 7578.272817] phy1: regulatory domain 0x30: ETSI (most of Europe) 
[ 7579.607309] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready 

So, how to activate this link ???
Moreover, iwlist wlan0 scan shows some errors lines at the end of each scanned AP, e.g. :
ESSID:"AP_Name" 
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s 
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s 
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 
                    Mode:Master 
                    Extra:tsf=00000176f0c72190 
                    Extra: Last beacon: 384ms ago 
                    IE: Unknown: 000D4E657566205769466920464F4E 
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C 
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B 
                    IE: Unknown: 050401030000 
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100 
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100 
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860 
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000 
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F  00
instead lines like (for the same AP when net is OK, after the XP first boot & use ndiswrapper) :
ESSID:"AP_Name"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:23/100  Signal level:-81 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0

Nevertheless, all firmwares for Atmel are well in /lib/firmware & my dongle seems to use the "atmel_at76c505a-rfmd2958.bin" (according to the device manager of XP)
I have never tried to modify a driver & recompile a kernel, but why not, if it is not a burden for you !!!!
Thousands thanks....

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: I was wrong: it appears that the at76c50x_usb module does support your device, so there may be no need to recompile the driver or kernel.

The "IE: Unknown" lines that you see in the "iwlist scan" output are also not necessarily a problem.  They appear normally sometimes.

Have you tried connecting using something other than NetworkManager?  You can try installing wicd from the Ubuntu Software Center, or you can try connecting manually from the command line with:


```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "AP_Name" channel 11
sudo dhclient wlan0
```

(Replace AP_Name as appropriate, but keep the "" quotation marks.)

If you can't connect even by typing the commands from the command line, then we can try compiling the driver from source using the most up-to-date code and see if that helps, or we can try to find a different firmware file that may work better.  But right now, since the driver is able to claim your device, I think it would be worth trying a little harder to get connected with it before giving up.

----------


## lkraemer

pytheas22,
Excellent guide.....

I do have one suggestion that will help folks REMOVE Drivers installed
with ndiswrapper......and it should to be incorporated into your Guide.
*
REMOVE WINDOWS DRIVERS:*
If you want to REMOVE the Windows Drivers:...............
If the output of ndiswrapper -l shows any drivers loaded,
remove ALL of them.  The command is: (EXAMPLES)


```
sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
sudo ndiswrapper -e ssb
```

This should clean up nidswrapper & drivers and:


```
ndiswrapper -l
```

should return nothing as being loaded.

Then remove ndiswrapper:


```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
```

Remove from startup file by editing:


```
sudo nano /etc/modules
```

to remove ndiswrapper.


lk

----------


## mytaz

Thank you for all these good ideas...

----------


## pytheas22

*lkraemer*: thanks for the suggestion.  I'm a little hesitant to add it to the guide, though, for a few reasons.

First, the tutorial is about troubleshooting ndiswrapper, and I'm not sure that uninstalling it quite falls into that category.

In addition, on Ubuntu native Linux drivers should always be given preference over ndiswrapper--meaning that if you no longer want to use ndiswrapper, you don't really need to uninstall it because it will not get in the way of an alternate driver.

Finally, as far as I know, a simple:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

should remove ndiswrapper and all of its configuration files--so it's the same as using the "ndiswrapper -e" command.

Feel free to disagree.  I may well be overlooking something that might change my mind.  But for the time being, in the interest of keeping things as concise as possible (the tutorial is already quite long), I'll leave it as is.

----------


## arjay1

Problems getting Ovislink evo-w301usb stick to work. This uses an Atheros chipset. It covers 802.11n, 11e, and 11b. I am resuscitating an older notebook which works fine except for a broken (physically) Ethernet socket, so I need a wireless connection. I am running Lubuntu Lucid. I have:

1. Successfully set up the wireless usb on two Windows PCs - one win 2000 and one win xp. So at least wusb is working.

2. I have installed ndiswrapper 1.55 and ndisgtk on the notebook from the repos (downloading debs on another linux PC and copying over to notebook)

3.  I have copied over the driver files from the Win XP machine to the same directory on the notebook.  They are athuw.sys, netathuw.cat, netathuw.inf.

4. Before installing the driver I have run (as root) ndiswrapper -l:



```
[root@Galaxy ovislink]# ndiswrapper -l
airforceone : driver installed
airplus : driver installed
bcmwl5 : driver installed
bcmwl5a : driver installed
lstinds : driver installed
net8185 : driver installed
netma521 : driver installed
netr33x : driver installed
prismnic : driver installed
wlannic : driver installed
wlipnds : driver installed
[root@Galaxy ovislink]#
```

5.  Then I ran ndiswrapper -i netathuw.inf



```
[root@Galaxy ovislink]# ndiswrapper -i netathuw.inf
installing netathuw ...
[root@Galaxy ovislink]#
```

6.  Then repeated step 4.  Netathuw shows up as invalid driver:



```
[root@Galaxy ovislink]# ndiswrapper -l
airforceone : driver installed
airplus : driver installed
bcmwl5 : driver installed
bcmwl5a : driver installed
lstinds : driver installed
net8185 : driver installed
netathuw : invalid driver!
netma521 : driver installed
netr33x : driver installed
prismnic : driver installed
wlannic : driver installed
wlipnds : driver installed
[root@Galaxy ovislink]#
```

7.  I also tried installing as above on a PC running PCLinuxOS with the same results.

8. I have also tried copying over the files direct from the install CD. Same results.

Other info:

Unplugging and plugging the wusb gives this in dmesg:



```
usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 6
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=9271
usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48
usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0 WLAN
usb 1-4: Manufacturer: ATHEROS
usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 12345
usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

lsusb shows:



```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc.
```

uname -rm shows:



```
2.6.32-21-generic i686
```

I have searched this thread and the ID shows up in various posts about TL devices.  Nothing on ovislink. Searched ndiswrapper site and your database for 0cf3:9271 but no joy. Done all the usual searches on Google but nothing helpful turned up.

Can you help?
EDIT:  I found 2 other driver files on the windows CD that were NOT the ones used in my previous windows installs.  But thought I might as well try them anyway.  The files are netathur.inf and athur.sys.  I stuck these in the Lubuntu install, unistalled the netathuw driver and installed netathur.inf.  This time it got as far as showing it's presence:



```
[root@Galaxy ovislink]# ndiswrapper -l
airforceone : driver installed
airplus : driver installed
bcmwl5 : driver installed
bcmwl5a : driver installed
lstinds : driver installed
net8185 : driver installed
netathur : driver installed
        device (0CF3:9271) present
netma521 : driver installed
netr33x : driver installed
prismnic : driver installed
wlannic : driver installed
wlipnds : driver installed
```

Looked promising but there is still an error:


```
 [root@Galaxy ovislink]# tail /var/log/messages
Aug 24 16:15:00 Galaxy klogd: ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netathur'
Aug 24 16:15:00 Galaxy klogd: ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netathur; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
Aug 24 16:15:00 Galaxy klogd: usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

also wlan0 doesn't show up in network list - just my two ethernet cards:


```
root@Galaxy ovislink]# lshw -C Network
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:19:66:05:55:b3
       size: 100MB/s
       capacity: 1GB/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.168.1.2 latency=0 link=yes module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: vboxnet0
       serial: 0a:00:27:00:00:00
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes
```

----------


## pytheas22

*arjay1*: what is the output of the command:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e netathur
```

after you try bringing the interface up using ndiswraper with the netathur.inf file?

Hopefully the dmesg output will reveal an obvious solution.  If not, there's an experimental native driver that may work, detailed here (in German).  But let's try the ndiswrapper path first.

----------


## arjay1

> *arjay1*: what is the output of the command:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e netathur
> ```


Thanks so much for replying.  You must be so patient (this threads being over 90 pages and all)  :Smile: 

Here is the output:



```
[root@Galaxy richard]# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan -e netathur
ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'RtlIsServicePackVersionInstalled'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeInitializeGuardedMutex'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeReleaseGuardedMutex'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeAcquireGuardedMutex'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRetreatNetBufferDataStart'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAdvanceNetBufferDataStart'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'netathur'
ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver netathur; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[root@Galaxy richard]#
```

Please remember, as I said earlier in the thread, that this is not the win XP driver (which never even installed correctly). It is an alternative on the same win XP disk....

Cheers

Richard

----------


## pytheas22

*arjay1*: that's the kind of output I was afraid of.  It looks like ndiswrapper seriously dislikes the Windows driver that you loaded into it.  Since the driver that you tried previously also didn't work at all, it seems worth giving the native Linux driver a try.

The native Linux driver is called ath9k_htc.  After some more research, I found instructions here for installing this driver that should be easier to follow than those on the German forum that I linked to earlier.  (The German instructions don't work well because they're based on a dead link; they're also a little out of date.  And of course they're in German, which I can only barely read thanks to some obscure college course on the DDR, but I digress.)

Please give this new link a try and let me know how it goes.  Those instructions aren't 100% user-friendly for non-geeks, so if you have trouble following them and need explicit step-by-step directions, let me know and I'll write them out.

After you finish installing the driver, reboot and hopefully your wireless card will be detected and working.  If it's not, please post the output of these commands (some commands may have no output):


```
lsmod | grep ath9k
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
dmesg | grep -e ath9k -e wlan -e firmware
```

----------


## arjay1

> *arjay1*:  After some more research, I found instructions here for installing this driver that should be easier to follow than those on the German forum that I linked to earlier.  (The German instructions don't work well because they're based on a dead link; they're also a little out of date.  And of course they're in German, which I can only barely read thanks to some obscure college course on the DDR, but I digress.)
> 
> [/CODE]


Brilliant mate.  Worked first time on my PCLinuxOS machine which has an ethernet connection anyway, but I used it to follow the links as a test exercise.

Then I copied over the firmware and compat-wireless to the notebook I need it on because there is no working ethernet socket. It looks like it will work OK, but, unfortunately, the lubuntu install is very light on needed files.  For example, it has no gcc which is needed to compile compat-wireless etc.

I have tried to download gcc on another PC and copy it over but it is complaining that it is the wrong version and there are also missing dependencies.

Any idea how to install the right version of gcc for the lubuntu kernel without any internet connection? (gcc is not even on the CDROM!!)

Kernel is 2.6.32.21-generic lubuntu...

Very fine work on the guide and on your continued support.

Regards

Richard

----------


## pytheas22

*arjay1*: glad it worked.  Keep in mind that you will have to repeat the process whenever your kernel is updated via Ubuntu Updates, because the drivers in compat-wireless will need to match the new kernel.

The gcc package for Ubuntu 10.04 should also work on Lubuntu 10.04, as far as I know.  Did you get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com?  You will also need to download additional packages to satisfy whichever dependencies gcc has, but as long as you do that, it should work.

Another strategy for getting the wireless driver on the Lubuntu computer that should theoretically work, provided the kernels on your PCLinuxOS and Lubuntu systems are exactly the same, would be to copy the wireless modules from your PCLinuxOS machine to the same location on your Lubuntu computer.  The files you will want should be everything in /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/updates/.  Copy all those files over using a USB stick and put them in the same place on Lubuntu, then reboot and see if you can get the ath9k_htc module to drive your card.

As a warning, although this should theoretically work, I've never tried it myself and it could potentially do something bad and prevent your Lubuntu system from booting.  So if you can't take that risk, the safer approach would be to try installing gcc using a package.

----------


## tom king

Off subject slightly but thank you Christopher Tozzi for the explanation of those Warning msg's I have been getting when I boot 10.04.  

Tom in sunny Florida (when it's not raining)

----------


## CharlieHough

Configuring wireless card mn-720 with Broadcom chipsets 

I am useing ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb,ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.52-1ubuntu1_i386.deb,mn720-ankh,bcmwl5.

I have lights blinking on my adapter which are normally solid? No internet connection. 

I have got to this point below. How do I configure these files? 


root@dragonfly-laptop:~# modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
root@dragonfly-laptop:~# 

Thanks for the support, Charlie

----------


## pytheas22

*CharlieHough*: the lines reading "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release" are actually not anything to worry about.  They always appear.

In order to figure out the real source of your problem, I'll need to see output from some other commands.  Please run the following and post the output here:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e b43 -e wlan -e wl
lshw -C Network
uname -rm
ndiswrapper -l
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## ghosh_rajk

pytheas22, Excellent guide. Following these steps I could successfully startup my wifi.
I got the needed drivers for my INTEL PRO 3945 from the link 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504211 (supplied by Dell)

Any idea why the Blue Led for the wifi keeps blinking when the wifi is actively sending/receiving data ?

I am on a HP nx7400 laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 installed.

Thanks

----------


## tom king

FYI: I installed maverick and could not access web via wireless.  I re-installed karmic side by side and it works perfectly. I use ndiswrapper.

Seems like there may be a bug in this area in maverick.

----------


## pytheas22

*ghosh_rajk*: glad you were able to get it working, although with an Intel 3945 chipset you shouldn't actually have needed ndiswrapper--Ubuntu comes with the iwl3945 driver for your card, which should make it work out-of-the-box.  But if you have it working with ndiswrapper and the Windows driver, that's fine as well.

As for the light activity, I don't know of any way to change that.  I suspect it would probably work better if you switched to the native Linux (iwl3945) driver instead of using ndiswrapper, and it might also work better using a different Windows driver than the one you currently have installed.  But if it's not that big of a deal to you, you might want to leave well enough alone.

*tom king*: thanks for the note.  Maverick is still in beta and won't be officially stable until October, so hopefully whatever bug you experienced will be cleared up by then.

----------


## mytaz

Hello
Always same problem with atmel at76c505a : without a first boot & activate under XP, I can't connect on wifi and only with ndiswrapper !
I tried also with a Sagem adapter, lsusb knows it as "0cde:008 Z-Com Sitecom Wireles Network Adapter 100G+ WL-125" : it uses p54usb & claims for firmware isl3887 &/or isl3887_bare : doesn't work at all. Then tried with ndiswrapper & install by wlanuig.inf : seems to work, but if nm-applet sees several networks, I can't connect on any one (even with first boot under XP)!!! 
Bad luck !!! I fear there is no solution !!!

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: maybe we can get the Sagem adapter to work using the p54usb driver, rather than ndiswrapper.  Under p54usb, it will hopefully work better.

What is the output of these commands with the Sagem device plugged in:


```
lsusb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod p54usb
sudo modprobe p54usb
sudo iwlist scan
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e p54 -e ndis -ie firmware
```

----------


## mytaz

Always full thanks for your help !!!
I tried to submit these commands :

lsusb :
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cde:0008 Z-Com Sitecom Wireless Network Adapter 100G+ WL-125
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

ndiswrapper -l :
wlanuig : driver installed
	device (0CDE:0008) present (alternate driver: p54usb)

With ndiswrapper :
sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: AA :Very Happy: 2:0C:1F:60:3A
                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:25/100  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=1

dmesg before & when rmmod ndiswrapper :
...[  590.664121] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  595.668992] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  931.208423] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  931.659106] ndiswrapper: device wlan1 removed

dmesg when modprobe p54usb :
[ 1158.935543] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
[ 1159.122649] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[ 1159.122657] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[ 1159.122664] 	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[ 1159.122670] 	(2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[ 1159.122675] 	(2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[ 1159.122681] 	(5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[ 1159.122686] 	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[ 1159.324035] usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[ 1159.471295] usb 1-1: firmware: requesting isl3887usb
[ 1159.490918] phy0: p54 detected a LM87 firmware
[ 1159.490927] p54: rx_mtu reduced from 3240 to 2384
[ 1159.490936] phy0: FW rev 2.13.24.0 - Softmac protocol 5.9
[ 1159.490943] phy0: cryptographic accelerator WEP:YES, TKIP:YES, CCMP:YES
[ 1160.599147] phy0: hwaddr 00:03:c9:65:90:d8, MAC:isl3887 RF:Frisbee
[ 1160.694375] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'
[ 1160.697523] Registered led device: p54-phy0::assoc
[ 1160.698728] Registered led device: p54-phy0::tx
[ 1160.699640] Registered led device: p54-phy0::rx
[ 1160.700779] Registered led device: p54-phy0::radio
[ 1160.700808] usb 1-1: is registered as 'phy0'
[ 1160.700898] usbcore: registered new interface driver p54usb
[ 1160.762295] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[ 1160.924707] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
[ 1188.516858] wlan1: deauthenticating from 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 by local choice (reason=3)
[ 1188.517790] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 1)
[ 1188.716037] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 2)
[ 1188.916033] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 3)
[ 1189.116033] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 timed out
[ 1199.642422] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 1)
[ 1199.840047] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 2)
[ 1200.040557] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 (try 3)
[ 1200.240045] wlan1: direct probe to AP 00:1f:9f:e8:76:51 timed out...

& so on, full tries & full "timed out"...
lshw -C network :
...  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: wlan1
       serial: 00:03:c9:65:90:d8
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
...
& iwlist wlan1 scan sees several AP :
   ...Cell 03 - Address: AA:A7:A3:9E:01:39
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-129 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: ff
                    ESSID:"Neuf WiFi FON"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000770029187
                    Extra: Last beacon: 1084ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000D4E657566205769466920464F4E
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 050401030000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F  00

Always with these "IE Unknow" which never exists when there is a "good" connection (ie with the Atmel, ndiswrapper & first boot under XP) - and, obviously, there is no link with any AP...
dmesg never display the magic lines :
[   30.486519] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
[   30.596138] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan1: link becomes ready

In the iwlist I see that with ndiswrapper it says mode Managed instead of mode Master with p54usb, even if I try :
iwconfig wlan1 mode managed essid "the_essid" channel 11

So, the ending result is : I can't connect with Sagem XG703 under p54usb or ndiswrapper, first boot XP or not and I can connect with Atmel, ndiswrapper and only if I have made a first boot under XP & reboot Ubuntu !!!
Bouuuuhhhh !!!

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: sorry not to respond sooner--I am busy preparing to move to Paris on Monday  :Smile: 

Unfortunately it seems you are really having bad luck, although I wonder if perhaps part of the problem is your wireless router.  I say this because someone here is able to get your exact device working using p54usb, so it's possible that the problem is not the driver specifically, but rather a combination between the driver and the settings on your router.  It could help to try changing your wireless settings by changing the channel or security mode.

Otherwise, I'm afraid I don't have any good answers.  You might be able to get it working in ndiswrapper if you try a different Windows driver, but that's the only other idea I have.

Let me know if I can provide any more help, and sorry not to have a better answer...

----------


## shah_vm

Hi pytheas22,

could you help me to resolve my usb wireless connection issue. I am getting an intermittent internet connection. my wireless connection does show access point however it just fail to connect it keep asking me to enter password which is already entered. Sometimes it will get connected but only for few mins after that it will keeping asking me to enter password for my access point.

i am using airlink 101 awll6075 usb wireless and on ubuntu 10.10 i had similar problem on 10.04 also.

Thanks for your help in advance.




> ubby@ubuntu-mm:~$ ndiswrapper -l
> net8192su : driver installed
> 	device (0BDA:8172) present (alternate driver: r8192s_usb)
> 
> 
> ubby@ubuntu-mm:~$ uname -rm
> 2.6.35-22-generic-pae i686
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pytheas22

*shah_vm*: have you tried using the r8192s_usb module?  It might work better than ndiswrapper.  To try it, run these commands:

sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod r8192s_usb
sudo modprobe r8192s_usb

Then wait a few seconds, and you should have a wireless interface brought up under the r8192s_usb driver instead of ndiswrapper.  See if you can now connect more reliably.  If something goes wrong, just reboot and ndiswrapper will be restored.

Hopefully r8192s_usb will work better.  If not, we can try other ideas (have you tried using any different Windows drivers with ndiswrapper, or have you tried using wicd to connect instead of NetworkManager?).

----------


## mytaz

Sorry for the delay of answer :
since the last msg, I had a new adaptor : the famous Alfa1000 with a chipset Realtek 8187 !!!
But always problems : this adaptor works very well with XP, but very poorly with Ubuntu 10.04 : I can't surf Internet, aircrack suite seems to work well enough ; with 9.04 internet surf is possible but very slowly !!!
On some posts, I have read that Realtek doesn't make any effort to help work on Ubuntu ; it is said also that it is OK with Ndiswrapper : I'll try in the future, but it is sad to work with windows drivers instead good ones for Linux, in spite of the extra job of good men like "jano" & his patched drivers (it doesn't work in my case !!!)
Thousands thanks for all & maybe further questions in the next months...

----------


## pytheas22

*mytaz*: sorry to hear the Realtek chip is also not performing well.  There are some things you could try to improve it.  Switching to ndiswrapper is one, although then you won't be able to use aircrack (unless you unload the ndiswrapper module and replace it with the Linux driver when you want to use aircrack).  You could also try compiling the driver using the latest code from http://linuxwireless.org.  Let me know if you need any more help.

----------


## shah_vm

> *shah_vm*: have you tried using the r8192s_usb module?  It might work better than ndiswrapper.  To try it, run these commands:
> 
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> sudo rmmod r8192s_usb
> sudo modprobe r8192s_usb
> 
> Then wait a few seconds, and you should have a wireless interface brought up under the r8192s_usb driver instead of ndiswrapper.  See if you can now connect more reliably.  If something goes wrong, just reboot and ndiswrapper will be restored.
> 
> Hopefully r8192s_usb will work better.  If not, we can try other ideas (have you tried using any different Windows drivers with ndiswrapper, or have you tried using wicd to connect instead of NetworkManager?).


hi pytheas22,

it is now working like a charm. i used the first 3 stmt to get it worked. however there is one small issue everytime i restart ubuntu i have to issue sudo modprobe r8192s_usb to make it work. is there any permanent fix. 

thank you very much for your help.

----------


## shah_vm

oops to early to say everything is working fine. today i started having same problem it keeps getting disconnected and i have to run 3 statement every time to make it work. yesterday it was quite stable i had no disconnection. today it is back to what it was before. however only difference this time is if i run above 3 statements i get connection back. i tried wicd but it fails to detect my wireless connection so i dont see any access point. 

is there any other method for me to try?

----------


## pytheas22

*shah_vm*: hmmm, sorry it wasn't the perfect solution it seemed to be.  It might help to compile r8192s_usb from source using the latest code, but before going to that trouble, let's see if your dmesg output provides any clues about what's going wrong.  The next time the connection drops, please immediately open a terminal and post the output of:


```
dmesg | tail -30
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e r8129
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep -e ndis -e r8192
```




> however there is one small issue everytime i restart ubuntu i have to issue sudo modprobe r8192s_usb to make it work. is there any permanent fix.


Yes, you should be able to prevent ndiswrapper from loading by adding it to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file, which you can do by typing:



```
echo blacklist ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

It would also not hurt to add r8192s_usb to your /etc/modules file, so the system will load it automatically at boot.  You can add it by typing:


```
echo r8192s_usb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

----------


## shah_vm

> *shah_vm*: hmmm, sorry it wasn't the perfect solution it seemed to be.  It might help to compile r8192s_usb from source using the latest code, but before going to that trouble, let's see if your dmesg output provides any clues about what's going wrong.  The next time the connection drops, please immediately open a terminal and post the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail -30
> dmesg | grep -e wlan -e r8129
> lshw -C Network
> lsmod | grep -e ndis -e r8192
> ```
> ...


thanks for your help. 

after entering below two lines i have not experienced any drop in connection. however i will keep you updated if there is drop in connection. 




> echo blacklist ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a





> echo r8192s_usb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules


again thank you very much for your help.

----------


## shah_vm

just when i said everything is working fine i got drop connection. here is the output of the command that you asked for




> ubby@ubuntu-mm:~$ dmesg | tail -30
> [18547.885512] rtl8192_rx_isr():can,t alloc skb
> [18547.911418] 130911 pages RAM
> [18547.911425] 0 pages HighMem
> [18547.911427] 3950 pages reserved
> [18547.911429] 58504 pages shared
> [18547.911432] 101466 pages non-shared
> [18552.925785] rtl819xU:rtl819x_watchdog_wqcallback(): AP is powered off,connect another one
> [18552.925793] 
> ...

----------


## ThankfulNoob

Many thanks.  I spent days looking for the answer to my problems.  It was the ssd driver being used along with b44.  blacklisting b44 finally allowed me to connect.  Now I just have to figure out how to get eth0 working, but I'm fine for now.

----------


## pytheas22

*shah_vm*: thanks for the output; it's helpful.  Unfortunately, it looks like the version of r8192s_usb that you're using is just not that stable: it seems to be throwing some weird errors and there's probably not much we can do to make it work better.

So the solution looks like it will have to be to find a better driver.  For that, there are two options: either try ndiswrapper again, in conjunction with a different Windows driver than the one that you were using last time, which might give better performance.

The other option is to install an updated version of r8192s_usb by compiling it using the latest code.  I have no idea whether the latest code will include fixes for whatever's causing the crashing for you, but it might.  If you want to give that a try, you'll have to git the wireless-staging source code, then compile and install it, with these commands:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install git build-essential
git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/staging-next-2.6.git
cd staging-next-2.6/
sudo make oldconfig #here you'll get asked a lot of questions; just keep pressing enter to choose the defaults until you return back to a command prompt
make
sudo make install
```

You'll then need to reboot for the new driver to take effect.  Keep in mind that although it shouldn't, recompiling the wireless-staging stack like this could possibly cause your wireless not to work at all.

*ThankfulNoob*: glad to hear the thread helped you.  If you can't figure out ethernet, let me know.  (Hint in certain cases, namely those where both your wireless and ethernet card are based on Broadcom chips that rely on the ssb module, blacklisting ssb can cause ethernet not to work, though there are ways to work around this.  But if your ethernet never worked, then having ssb blacklisted is probably not the issue.)

----------


## shah_vm

> *shah_vm*: thanks for the output; it's helpful.  Unfortunately, it looks like the version of r8192s_usb that you're using is just not that stable: it seems to be throwing some weird errors and there's probably not much we can do to make it work better.
> 
> So the solution looks like it will have to be to find a better driver.  For that, there are two options: either try ndiswrapper again, in conjunction with a different Windows driver than the one that you were using last time, which might give better performance.
> 
> The other option is to install an updated version of r8192s_usb by compiling it using the latest code.  I have no idea whether the latest code will include fixes for whatever's causing the crashing for you, but it might.  If you want to give that a try, you'll have to git the wireless-staging source code, then compile and install it, with these commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> ...


Hi pytheas22

sorry for late reply. i did some study on internet behavior it usually gets break when i have multiple connection open like (Downloading files, streaming online audio, browsing web sites) thats when internet connection drops let say if i do one thing at a time it is fairly stable. looks like it cannot take too many connection or overload. 

like you said version of r8192s_usb that i am using is not stable that could be the reason. anyway this computer is for lite use purpose streaming online audio so i wont overload too much. 

best thing is you made my wireless usb to work which makes me feel happy. thank you very much for your help.

----------


## mrowl

pytheas22

thank you for an excellent guide.

solved my problems with conflicting driver and saved my day.

----------


## pytheas22

*shah_vm*: it sounds like your driver can't handle heavy bandwidth well--that would likely be why it crashes when you have multiple connections open.  There are some things you could do to limit how fast the kernel will let you upload and download, which would probably prevent the interface from crashing, but they're complicated to configure.

If you're happy enough with things as they are now, best to leave well-enough alone.  Let me know if you have any more trouble.

*mrowl*: glad it helped and thanks for the positive feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Rogueninja1

Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with ndiswrapper as well.  I am using a Belkin Surf and Share USB wireless adapter that works fine for my windows partition, but not at all for Ubuntu 10.10.  I have ironed out all the issues except for one, which shows up from dmesg as follows:



```
rogueninja@rogueninja:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   10.296433] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.140921] ndiswrapper: driver net8192su (Belkin International, Inc.,12/29/2009,1084.19.1113.2009) loaded
[   16.608810] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   16.608816] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   16.608825] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f381a480 is not initialized - not halting
[   16.608828] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   16.608844] ndiswrapper: probe of 2-5:1.0 failed with error -22
[   16.608880] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

The specifics of the card are:
F7D2101 V1
ID: 050D:845A
I have tried the Windows 2000 and XP versions of the driver, but both return this same result.  I tried the supposed "linux" version from Realtek, but I received many errors during the make process.  I am willing to do almost anything now, as I have spent the better part of 10 hours trying to figure all this out.  Hopefully a solution can be found.  Thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*Rogueninja1*: from googling, it looks like you should be able to get your device working without ndiswrapper by making a few changes to files in Ubuntu.  Please try following the instructions in this post from the Mint forums; they should work for your hardware.

Let me know how this goes.  If you make those changes but the card still doesn't work after a reboot, please post the output of:


```
lshw -C Network
dmesg | grep -e rt2 -e wlan
```

If this doesn't work the next best thing may be to compile the Linux driver provided by Realtek, which should work (it would be useful in that case to see the output from your failed make process so that we can figure out why the driver wouldn't build).

----------


## Rogueninja1

Thank you so much.  I had tried that before, but I thought it was for ndiswrapper!  Disabling ndiswrapper and then trying it allowed it to work.  I cannot thank you enough.

----------


## pytheas22

*Rogueninja1*: glad you're sorted out  :Smile:

----------


## alfh

ndiswrapper disabled usb automount on my machines. If you run into the same problem, check here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678906

----------


## mibungu

difficulty connecting to new router.  I have not tried ndiswrapper but I believe I should. any suggestions  



lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Wireless interface
       product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:1c:bf:2d:01:46
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 driverversion=2.6.35-25-generic firmware=15.32.2.9 ip=192.168.2.4 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg

lspci
Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)






I did iwlist scan with the router which it connects to, maybe that isn't relevant.
iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:C1:46:87:2B
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm  
                    Encryption key :Surprised: n
                    ESSID:"WiFi_Frangie"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000002d212638cc
                    Extra: Last beacon: 42556ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000C576946695F4672616E676965
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DDB50050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001  03104700100014C146872A0014C146872A00C490A010210019  552E532E20526F626F7469637320436F72706F726174696F6E  1023001F5553526F626F7469637320576972656C657373204D  41586720526F75746572102400075553523534363510420005  33343630321054000800060050F20400011011001F5553526F  626F7469637320576972656C657373204D41586720526F7574  6572100800020088
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F4000000

can anyone help me pls.
I tried ndiswrapper but to no avail, maybe i am doing something wrong

----------


## pytheas22

*mibungu*: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper, actually.  You have an Intel wireless card, which has very good support using native Linux drivers that are built into Ubuntu.  (In any case, the last time I checked ndiswrapper doesn't work with Intel cards for some reason, even if you wanted it to.)

I suspect the problem probably has to do with your router configuration.  If you could please try connecting to your router a few times, then post the output of these commands, that should help figure out what's not working:


```
dmesg | grep -e iwl -e wlan
iwconfig
ifconfig
grep wpa /var/log/syslog
```

----------


## mibungu

```
dmesg | grep -e iwl -e wlan
[   10.297823] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s
[   10.297828] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation
[   10.297955] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   10.297971] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.353481] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
[   10.353487] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
[   10.353649] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
[   12.585429] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
[   19.003069] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
[   19.078381] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1078.277300] wlan0: authenticate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (try 1)
[ 1078.279876] wlan0: authenticated
[ 1078.280469] wlan0: associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (try 1)
[ 1078.285872] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[ 1078.285879] wlan0: associated
[ 1078.288928] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 1089.145053] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 3320.840950] Modules linked in: binfmt_misc parport_pc ppdev snd_hda_codec_conexant snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec arc4 snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_seq_midi pcmcia i915 thinkpad_acpi yenta_socket snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event drm_kms_helper drm iwl3945 i2c_algo_bit iwlcore snd_seq led_class video pcmcia_rsrc pcmcia_core output snd_timer mac80211 intel_agp agpgart nvram lp snd_seq_device psmouse serio_raw cfg80211 snd parport soundcore snd_page_alloc ahci tg3 libahci
[ 3320.841054] Pid: 631, comm: iwl3945 Not tainted 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu
[ 3320.841175]  [<f849098c>] iwl_bg_scan_completed+0xac/0xb0 [iwlcore]
[ 3320.841207]  [<f84908e0>] ? iwl_bg_scan_completed+0x0/0xb0 [iwlcore]
[ 3320.841310] Modules linked in: binfmt_misc parport_pc ppdev snd_hda_codec_conexant snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec arc4 snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_seq_midi pcmcia i915 thinkpad_acpi yenta_socket snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event drm_kms_helper drm iwl3945 i2c_algo_bit iwlcore snd_seq led_class video pcmcia_rsrc pcmcia_core output snd_timer mac80211 intel_agp agpgart nvram lp snd_seq_device psmouse serio_raw cfg80211 snd parport soundcore snd_page_alloc ahci tg3 libahci
[ 3320.841421] Pid: 631, comm: iwl3945 Tainted: G        W   2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu
[ 3320.841530]  [<f849098c>] iwl_bg_scan_completed+0xac/0xb0 [iwlcore]
[ 3320.841560]  [<f84908e0>] ? iwl_bg_scan_completed+0x0/0xb0 [iwlcore]
[ 6675.909162] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:14:c1:46:87:2b by local choice (reason=3)
[ 6676.343821] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 6741.318091] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (try 1)
[ 6741.320310] wlan0: direct probe responded
[ 6741.328101] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (try 1)
[ 6741.329904] wlan0: authenticated
[ 6741.329955] wlan0: associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (try 1)
[ 6741.332389] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[ 6741.332394] wlan0: associated
[ 6741.336040] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 6752.048047] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present



iwconfig 
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"TeleW-KMNWKN"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:2B:4E:75:D7   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-29 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0



ifconfig 
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:58:cc:d3:59  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:232 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:17496 (17.4 KB)  TX bytes:17496 (17.4 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:2d:01:46  
          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:bfff:fe2d:146/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:12878 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:11292 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:10410432 (10.4 MB)  TX bytes:1932976 (1.9 MB)


grep wpa /var/log/syslog 
Feb  3 04:02:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:02:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:04:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 04:04:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 04:04:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 04:04:36 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 04:05:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 04:05:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 04:05:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 04:06:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:07:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:08:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:09:23 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 04:10:23 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 3 times
Feb  3 04:14:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:15:23 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 04:16:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:20:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:22:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:24:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:24:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:30:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:31:24 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 04:34:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:35:24 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 04:36:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:48:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:52:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:52:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:54:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:54:46 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 3 times
Feb  3 04:56:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 04:56:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:00:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:01:25 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 3 times
Feb  3 05:02:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:04:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:04:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:06:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:07:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 05:12:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:13:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 05:18:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:18:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:24:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:26:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:27:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 4 times
Feb  3 05:28:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 3 times
Feb  3 05:28:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:32:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:32:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:34:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:34:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:36:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:36:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:38:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:40:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:48:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:50:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:51:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 4 times
Feb  3 05:52:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:54:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 05:55:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 7 times
Feb  3 05:56:28 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 3 times
Feb  3 06:00:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:06:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:07:28 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 06:08:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:12:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:12:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:14:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:14:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:18:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:18:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:20:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:22:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:22:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:28:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:29:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 06:36:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:36:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:38:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:38:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:40:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:42:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:43:30 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 06:46:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:48:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:48:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:50:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:50:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:52:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 06:53:30 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: last message repeated 4 times
Feb  3 06:58:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:00:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:00:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:02:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:04:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:06:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:12:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:14:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:18:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:18:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:22:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:22:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:26:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:30:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:30:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:32:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[1188]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:40:44 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 07:40:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 07:40:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 07:41:06 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 07:41:15 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 07:41:15 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 07:41:15 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 07:42:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:43:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:44:47 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:45:20 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 07:46:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:47:50 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: last message repeated 5 times
Feb  3 07:54:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:54:37 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 07:56:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 08:00:19 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 08:56:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 08:58:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:02:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:02:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:02:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:02:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:02:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:02:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:02:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:02:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:02:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:00 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:00 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:02 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:02 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:03 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:03 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:05 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:05 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:13 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:13 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:15 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:15 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:16 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:16 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:20 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:20 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:22 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:22 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:24 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:24 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:26 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:28 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:28 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:33 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:33 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:35 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:35 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:37 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:37 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:39 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:39 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:41 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:41 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:43 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:43 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:44 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:44 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:46 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:46 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:48 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:48 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:50 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:50 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:52 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:52 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:54 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:57 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:57 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:03:59 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:03:59 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:03 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:03 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:05 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:05 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:09 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:11 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:12 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:12 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:14 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:14 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:16 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:16 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:20 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:20 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:22 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:22 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:23 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:23 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:25 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:25 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:04:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:04:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: No network configuration found for the current AP
Feb  3 09:04:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:06:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:07:57 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:08:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:09:50 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:10:00 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:10:19 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:10:29 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:10:37 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:10:47 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:11:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:11:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 09:11:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 09:11:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 09:13:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:15:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:21:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:23:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:23:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:23:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:23:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:24:21 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:24:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:24:39 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:24:49 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:24:51 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:25:01 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:25:46 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:25:56 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:25:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:26:08 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:27:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:27:43 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:27:53 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Feb  3 09:27:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 09:27:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 09:27:58 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 09:28:13 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 09:28:31 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:28:41 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Feb  3 09:28:50 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:29:00 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:29:02 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:29:12 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:29:34 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 09:29:44 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Authentication with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 timed out.
Feb  3 09:29:52 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 09:29:52 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 09:29:52 parbo wpa_supplicant[978]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 09:50:43 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:50:55 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Trying to associate with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b (SSID='WiFi_Frangie' freq=2412 MHz)
Feb  3 09:50:55 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Associated with 00:14:c1:46:87:2b
Feb  3 09:50:55 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:14:c1:46:87:2b completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 09:52:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:52:57 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: last message repeated 4 times
Feb  3 09:53:07 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:54:37 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:56:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 09:56:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:10:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:12:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:13:42 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: last message repeated 2 times
Feb  3 10:16:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:20:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:20:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:26:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:28:17 parbo kernel: [ 3320.841077]  [<c014ad42>] warn_slowpath_common+0x72/0xa0
Feb  3 10:28:17 parbo kernel: [ 3320.841131]  [<c014ad92>] warn_slowpath_null+0x22/0x30
Feb  3 10:28:17 parbo kernel: [ 3320.841437]  [<c014ad42>] warn_slowpath_common+0x72/0xa0
Feb  3 10:28:17 parbo kernel: [ 3320.841489]  [<c014ad92>] warn_slowpath_null+0x22/0x30
Feb  3 10:30:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:30:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:34:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:36:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:37:43 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: last message repeated 4 times
Feb  3 10:38:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:54:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:56:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:56:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 10:58:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:00:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:02:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:08:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:08:27 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:12:17 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  3 11:24:12 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Feb  3 11:25:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Trying to associate with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 (SSID='TeleW-KMNWKN' freq=2462 MHz)
Feb  3 11:25:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Associated with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7
Feb  3 11:25:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]
Feb  3 11:25:18 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1a:2b:4e:75:d7 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
Feb  3 11:26:57 parbo wpa_supplicant[915]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

here it is. now suddenly connects. but won't last too long. I tried with wicd but that gave more headache.

----------


## pytheas22

: thanks for the output.  What is the network "TeleW-KMNWKN"?  It looks like that's actually the one that you got connected to, rather than "WiFi_Frangie", which I assume is the one you want to connect to based on your first post.

Also, in your first post, did you post the entire output of the command "sudo iwlist scan", or did you post only the part pertaining to the network "WiFi_Frangie"?

I suspect that your troubles might be related to these two networks interfering with each other.  In that case you'd probably have a better experience if you simply switched your router to a different channel.

If you don't think interference is the problem, you could try recompiling the iwl3945 driver using the latest code, but let's hold off on that for now until you can tell me more information about these two networks and whether or not they are on the same channel.

----------


## mibungu

"TeleW-KMNWKN" is the network I am getting issues with. Wifi_Frangie network I have no issues with at all.

I connect to "TeleW-KMNWKN" network very randomly, almost never. today it went that's why I left it connected to give you the put out. and I still have it connected , but if I would disconnect it would not until maybe tomorrow afternoon or night or so or the following day. 

well on connects to channel 1 Wifi_Frangie and "TeleW-KMNWKN" connects to channel 11. I think that you can see that in the earlier post.  

I also tried with turning off the Wifi_Frangie network (router) but that did not help and would be strange to me.

a joke (I was reading a post about "hardware-scanning"  and deleted network-manger to later install wicd, stupid indeed and had to reinstall the whole os , yes but I enjoy doing that sometimes)

----------


## mibungu

after being connected almost the whole day and night it suddenly disconnected and wasn't able to connect to the TeleW-KMNWKN network anymore. this is the second time that this happens. so I tried reconnecting a few times.   





```
tail /var/log/syslog 
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto TeleW-KMNWKN' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'TeleW-KMNWKN'
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_module_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1
Feb  3 23:31:58 parbo NetworkManager[870]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

tail /var/log/syslog 
Feb  4 07:11:10 parbo avahi-daemon[874]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv6 for mDNS.
Feb  4 07:11:10 parbo avahi-daemon[874]: Registering new address record for fe80::21c:bfff:fe2d:146 on wlan0.*.
Feb  4 07:11:15 parbo kernel: [ 1325.992450] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
Feb  4 07:11:19 parbo kernel: [ 1329.768048] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
Feb  4 07:11:28 parbo ntpdate[2433]: no server suitable for synchronization found
Feb  4 07:11:52 parbo kernel: [ 1362.898134] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
Feb  4 07:14:45 parbo wpa_supplicant[990]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  4 07:14:55 parbo wpa_supplicant[990]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Feb  4 07:17:01 parbo CRON[2803]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
Feb  4 07:18:25 parbo wpa_supplicant[990]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

----------


## pytheas22

*mibungu*: thanks for explaining that.  You've convinced me it's probably not interference between those two networks.  So I think it would be worth recompiling the iwl3945 driver from source, which will give you an updated version.  If your current version contains a bug that's causing the instability, it will hopefully have been fixed in the newer version of the code.

To compile iwl3945, first go to http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6 and download the file named "compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2" (that website does an obnoxious anti-hotlinking thing, so if you click the filename to download and it redirects you to a different page, just press your browser's back button and click the filename again; it should work on the second try).  Save the file to your desktop.  Then run these commands (you will need to have an Internet connection for the first two commands to work):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential
cd ~/Desktop
tar -xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 
cd compat-wireless*
scripts/driver-select iwlwifi
make
sudo make install
```

Now reboot and see if the wireless connection works better.  Hopefully this does the trick.

----------


## mibungu

I followed all the commands and everything went well. But after rebooting there is no wifi and the light is off. I tried sudo modprobe iwl3945 and got an error.

I tried recompiling it again but same error. I'll post it later.

S0 I just booted in a previous kernel version 2.6.35-22-generic to get online this morning. 

Strangely when there's another laptop connected to the network I seem to connect fine. probably a "channel" issue or so.

----------


## mibungu

I noticed something strange, it can also be the router. The strange thing is , is that the windows 7 laptop close to the router connects automatically and then I connect without a problem, but as soon as I shut down the windows laptop then the signal looses strength and mines disconnects. Another person here can't connect to the network with her phone neither when the windows laptop is shutdown, so I believe it is a router problem. 
So I am gonna check the router now. It's a comtrend ct5391t if I am not mistaking. Or Monday I'll call the company to change it or so.

----------


## pytheas22

*mibungu*: first, I'm sorry recompiling the iwl3945 driver seems to have broken your wireless completely.  It may have been the case that the snapshot of the code you used doesn't work for some reason; sometimes you get unlucky and that happens.

You should be able to undo the changes you made and revert to Ubuntu's version of the driver by running:


```
cd ~/Desktop/compat-wireless*
sudo make uninstall
```

Or you can just boot into an older version of the kernel.

Second, the behavior you note regarding the router and the Windows computer is strange, but since it seems to affect a phone as well as the Ubuntu machine, then I agree that it makes more sense that the problem lies with the router.  None of the command output you've posted over the last few days shows any issue with the wireless driver in Ubuntu, anyway; hopefully a replacement router would work better.

----------


## mibungu

thanks anyway,

yes monday calling the isp about the issue and a modem replacement.




ciao
 :Wave: 


Mibungu

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Having problems with getting wireless up and running with a Dell L400 (P3/700/256) running Lubuntu 10.04.  I have a MSI CB54G2 PCMCIA card and I understand it uses a Ralink 2500 chip.  I have installed Ndiswrapper and extracted the 2500 driver from the MSI website.  Ndiswrapper shows the rt2500 driver installed and hardware present. Opening the wireless page shows the 'connect automatically' box is ticked.

I believe this card works with Linux.  When installed, the power light is on and the wireless light blinks at intervals.  No wireless type icons appear in the system tray - only the icon with Wired Network active.  

I have worked through the various commands you require and attach the results - but please do not assume I know anything about CL work, I merely follow instructions blindly!

I note that there is an indication of a 'alt driver rt2500pci'.  I have tried to remove it with 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but I get 'sudo: gedit: command not found'.

Can any one help with the next steps?



```
michael@michael-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
rt2500 : driver installed
	device (1814:0201) present (alternate driver: rt2500pci)
michael@michael-laptop:~$ lspci -nn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge [8086:7190] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge [8086:7191] (rev 03)
00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA [8086:7110] (rev 02)
00:07.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE [8086:7111] (rev 01)
00:07.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB [8086:7112] (rev 01)
00:07.3 Bridge [0680]: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI [8086:7113] (rev 03)
00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio [1013:6005] (rev 01)
00:0a.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller [104c:ac50] (rev 01)
00:0d.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] [10b7:9200] (rev 78)
00:10.0 Communication controller [0780]: Agere Systems WinModem 56k [11c1:0448] (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x [1002:4c4d] (rev 64)
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI [1814:0201] (rev 01)
michael@michael-laptop:~$ uname -m
i686
michael@michael-laptop:~$  lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]
       vendor: 3Com Corporation
       physical id: d
       bus info: pci@0000:00:0d.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 78
       serial: 00:06:5b:30:b0:1c
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=3c59x ip=10.0.0.2 latency=80 maxlatency=10 mingnt=10 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:10 ioport:fc00(size=128) memory:fededc00-fededc7f memory:18100000-1811ffff(prefetchable)
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
       vendor: RaLink
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 01
       serial: 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+rt2500 driverversion=1.56+Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/ latency=64 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:10 memory:14000000-14001fff
michael@michael-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   20.984900] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   21.536919] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
[   21.537690] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[   21.537724] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[   21.544242] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.551920] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 10
[   21.766921] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
[   21.766989] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   21.771382] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   22.800223] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   46.530498] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   56.544765] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   66.562482] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   76.577780] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   86.594441] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[   96.608958] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  106.630977] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  116.643385] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  126.660109] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  136.669188] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  146.685855] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  156.695801] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  166.704697] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  176.716868] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  186.733171] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  196.756900] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  206.765028] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  216.782011] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  226.795370] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  236.809228] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  246.821611] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  256.830623] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  266.844968] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  276.861175] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  286.882396] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  296.896760] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  306.910196] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  316.919146] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  326.933514] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  336.949678] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  346.964868] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  356.980979] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  366.997165] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  377.006365] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  387.022513] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  397.037166] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  407.052883] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  417.069190] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  427.088950] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  437.098139] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  447.112978] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  457.136517] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  467.152878] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  477.170276] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  487.195701] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  497.210223] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  507.221171] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  517.242609] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  527.254151] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  537.270341] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  547.284418] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  557.301312] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  567.314240] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  577.328870] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  587.335750] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  597.348921] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  607.366765] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  617.378445] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  627.388405] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  637.396514] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  647.413079] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  657.420462] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  667.432869] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  677.442504] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  687.456959] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  697.470612] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  707.488925] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  717.505120] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  727.528492] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  737.538636] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  747.552901] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  757.568917] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[  763.240477] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[  763.240531] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  776.237862] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
[  776.238899] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[  776.238933] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[  776.245462] ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  776.278220] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 10
[  776.501434] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
[  776.501514] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  776.691736] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
michael@michael-laptop:~$
```

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: sorry not to reply sooner.  First of all, although there should be an alternate driver built into Ubuntu that would claim your card before ndiswrapper, the output you've posted indicates that that driver is not claiming your card; it is being driven by ndiswrapper, as you want.

(FYI, you received the command-not-found when trying to blacklist the alternate driver because you're using Lubuntu, which does not come with the gedit text editor installed by default.  I'm not sure which graphical editor Lubuntu ships with by default, but the command should work if you type "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" to edit the file from the command line.  But this is beside the point because the alternate driver does not appear to be the issue and you shouldn't need to blacklist it.)

As far as ndiswrapper goes, it looks like it is loading successfully, but then fails (with those messages about "ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12").  This probably indicates some kind of internal problem with ndiswrapper, but unfortunately the information given is minimal and it's hard to know exactly what's wrong.

I would suggest two possible solutions: first, if possible, you could try removing the Windows driver that you have currently loaded into ndiswrapper, and replace it with a different Windows driver (e.g., use the Windows XP driver instead of the Vista one, or use version 1.0 of the driver instead of 2.0).  ndiswrapper is fickle and sometimes one version of the Windows driver will just work better than a different one.  Versions for older releases of Windows tend to be best, so I'd look for something designed for XP or earlier, if possible, rather than a Vista or Windows 7 driver.

The second option is to try to get things working using the alternate driver.  In your case, this driver is called rt2500pci and should have been installed in Lubuntu by default, the first time you booted into it, but it doesn't sound like you ever tried connecting with the alternate driver.  Maybe that's because it didn't load automatically like it's supposed to, but in any case, it would be helpful to know the output of these commands, which will activate the alternate driver:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod rt2500pci
sudo modprobe rt2500pci
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e rt25
```

If there's an issue with the version of the rt2500pci driver that you have installed, it might be possible to fix it by updating it.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Thanks pytheas22 for your reply.

I have removed the installed driver from Ndiswrapper ( I think it was the XP driver) and tried the others.  W98 and ME both gave 'Invalid Driver', but Win2000 was accepted and that is the one loaded now.  Here are the outputs you requested.  First with the old driver removed and the second with the ME driver installed in Ndiswrapper.



```
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod rt2500pci
ERROR: Module rt2500pci does not exist in /proc/modules
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe rt2500pci
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 5C:33:8E:E1:9C:CB
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Livebox-8610"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000006bbd4180
                    Extra: Last beacon: 528ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D38363130
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101810003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706465220010D14
                    IE: Unknown: DD880050F204104A000110104400010210570001001041000100103B00010310470010988B5D298610988B5D2986105D29861010210005536167656D102300084C697665626F7832102400084C697665626F78321042000A4C4B31313034354450321054000800060050F20400011011000D4C697665626F78322D3836313010080002000A103C000101

michael@michael-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e rt25
[   21.963917] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
[   22.194833] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
[   22.194901] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   22.786548] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  859.968493] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[ 2113.554762] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[ 2113.554797] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[ 2113.554816] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[ 2113.893575] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::radio
[ 2113.896735] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::quality
[ 2114.051928] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
michael@michael-laptop:~$
```

and second:



```
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod rt2500pci
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe rt2500pci
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 5C:33:8E:E1:9C:CB
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Livebox-8610"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000000a5456180
                    Extra: Last beacon: 488ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D38363130
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101810003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706465220010D14
                    IE: Unknown: DD880050F204104A000110104400010210570001001041000100103B00010310470010988B5D298610988B5D2986105D29861010210005536167656D102300084C697665626F7832102400084C697665626F78321042000A4C4B31313034354450321054000800060050F20400011011000D4C697665626F78322D3836313010080002000A103C000101

michael@michael-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e wlan -e rt25
[   21.963917] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
[   22.194833] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
[   22.194901] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   22.786548] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  859.968493] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[ 2113.554762] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[ 2113.554797] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[ 2113.554816] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[ 2113.893575] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::radio
[ 2113.896735] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::quality
[ 2114.051928] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2902.777573] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[ 2930.783571] rt2500pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[ 2930.830699] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy1::radio
[ 2930.833897] Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy1::quality
[ 2930.980887] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
michael@michael-laptop:~$
```

With the driver removed from Ndiswrapper, WiFi Radar indicated no signal, the power light was on but no connection light illuminated on the Pcmcia card,  Clicking on 'Connect' produced nothing.
With the Win200 driver installed, WiFi radar indicated a good signal, the card gave steady activity light with occassional flickers (with the XP driver the light was far more active)  Clicking on 'Connect' produced an endless scanning on the Acquiring IP Address box (this was the same with the XP driver) 

For your suggestion on trying to activate the rt2500pci driver that should be installed by default. Do you want the results with or without a driver present in Ndiswrapper?

----------


## pytheas22

> For your suggestion on trying to activate the rt2500pci driver that should be installed by default. Do you want the results with or without a driver present in Ndiswrapper?


It doesn't matter.  As long as you "deactivate" ndiswrapper by removing the ndiswrapper module from memory (with the command "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper"), it will not affect the performance of the native (a.k.a "alternate") driver, regardless of whether or not you have a Windows driver loaded into ndiswrapper.

It looks like the native driver brought up your device without issue after you ran the commands:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod rt2500pci
sudo modprobe rt25000pci
```

Were you then able to connect, or did it again hang on trying to acquire IP address?

If possible, one thing that could help would be to try changing the security settings on your router, if that's feasible.  For example, try WPA1 instead of WPA2.  Sometimes that makes a difference.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Thanks pytheas22.

I ran those commands again with these results:



```
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod rt2500pci
michael@michael-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe rt2500pci
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
```

Still unable to connect - it hangs as you said trying to get the IP address.

The security settings for the Livebox are: None (this removes the Easy Pairing and WPS pairing options), WPA2-PSK (AES) and WPA/WPA2 (TKIP/AES). The other options WEP-128 and WPA-PSK (TKIP) are greyed out.  The second option is default and trying the third made no difference that I could see.

The WiFiRadar screen looks like this:

[IMG]Screenshot.png[/IMG]

I am sure that the answer is simple but as this is my first go at WiFi, I am rather at a loss!

By the way, I keep getting a 'Keyring' thing appearing - not sure what it does!

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Sorry - messed up the screenshot.  Hopefully here it is:

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: thanks for the information.  I didn't realize (though I see now that you mentioned it yesterday) that you were using Wifi Radar to connect.  Have you tried using NetworkManager, the standard Ubuntu connection manager that's installed out-of-the-box?  There should be an icon for it in the upper-right area of your screen, and if you left-click on it you should see a list of wireless networks that you can select.  Let me know if you have trouble finding the icon or if it doesn't seem to be working properly.

I'd give NetworkManager a try, since Wifi Radar is quite old and may not work properly with your driver.  Also, the last time I used Wifi Radar, which was something like four years ago, it didn't support WPA encryption unless you did a lot of advanced configuration, and a quick glance over the project's website suggests that this is still the case.  Since you're using WPA for your network, this might be why Wifi Radar is not working for you.

You don't need to uninstall Wifi Radar to use NetworkManager, but just don't have the former open while you're using the latter.

The "keyring" is a tool built into Ubuntu for storing passwords for different applications, including NetworkManager.  If it asks for your password when you try to connect, it's probably because it either wants to unlock a WPA passphrase that you entered previously and it has stored, or it wants to add a new passphrase to the keyring so it can be saved.  Either way, if you enter your password the pop-up should go away.  (If you don't want your passwords stored, you can get rid of this feature, but in most cases it should be pretty secure, and convenient.)

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Good afternoon, pytheas22

I have opened Network Manager and I feel sure the problem lies here in the way I have tried to set it up.  So I would be grateful if you could glance over the attached screenshots to see if you can see my error.   The long 26 password key one is the WiFi security key that came with the Livebox.  I do notice that the security type on the second screenshot does not match the Livebox options.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: I don't actually see anything that stands out as a problem in those screenshots.  The security settings look alright--although the wording between Ubuntu and the Livebox options may be a little different, both appear set to work with WPA2, which should be what you want.

So I'm not sure that the configuration in NetworkManager is the issue, unfortunately (because that would be easy to solve).  I think the next step, then, would be to take a look at the connection logs.  These are usually kind of long, but can contain helpful information.  Please try connecting to your network a couple times using NetworkManager, then post the output of:


```
grep -i -e wlan -e rt2 -e wpa
```

Hopefully that will provide the insight we need.  Sorry this is proving a little difficult to solve, but thanks for your patience.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Morning, pytheas22,  Tried connections three times with Network Manager and eventually it returned to the wired connection automatically.   I also changed the Livebox security key from upper case to lower case in case that made a difference.
The results from your CL in both cases were - zilch!  Not even a ficker of a response, so nothing to post back to you.  The activity light on the PCMCIA card flickers merrily but that is all.
Oh dear - what next?

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: sorry sorry sorry, that was my fault that you got no output from the command.  I left out an important part of the command.  Please try connecting again, then run:


```
grep -i -e wlan -e rt2 -e wpa /var/log/syslog
```

You should get output this time!

By the way, have you tried disabling security (if this is possible for you to do) on your router completely and then connecting?  It would be useful to know if that works, since that would help narrow down possible sources of the problem.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

pytheas22, Please no apologies, it is I who is so very grateful that you are working over the weekend!  And with France going down to Italy!
So - turning off the security mode on the laptop and Livebox did not produce any change.  Here is the CL output you requested:



```
ction state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:04:00 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:04:05 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:04:05 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:04:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:04:06 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 3 (reason 39)
Mar 13 10:04:06 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 39).
Mar 13 10:04:10 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:07:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:07:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:07:52 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:07:52 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:07:52 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:07:57 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:07:57 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:07:57 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:02 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:08:02 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:08:02 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:08:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:07 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:07 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:08:07 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:12 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:08:12 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:08:12 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:08:17 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:08:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:22 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:08:22 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:08:22 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:08:27 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:08:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:32 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:08:32 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:08:32 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:08:37 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:37 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:08:37 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:38 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:42 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:08:42 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:08:42 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:08:47 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:08:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:08:47 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 7)
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (Livebox-8610)
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed.
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:08:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:03 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:03 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:08 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:13 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:13 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:13 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:18 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:23 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:23 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:23 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:28 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:28 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:28 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:33 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:33 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:33 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:38 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:38 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:38 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:38 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:43 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:43 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:43 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:48 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:48 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:53 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:09:53 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:09:53 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:09:58 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:09:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:09:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:09:59 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 10:09:59 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:09:59 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets
Mar 13 10:09:59 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:10:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:10:10 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:10:10 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:10:10 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:10:15 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:15 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:15 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:10:20 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:10:20 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:10:20 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:10:25 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:25 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:25 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:10:30 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:10:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:10:30 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:10:35 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:35 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:35 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:10:40 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:10:40 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:10:40 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:10:45 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:10:46 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:50 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:10:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:10:50 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:10:55 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:10:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:10:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:11:00 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:11:00 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:11:00 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:11:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 10:11:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:11:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets
Mar 13 10:11:05 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:11:05 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:11:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:11:21 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:11:21 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:11:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:11:26 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:11:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:11:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:11:31 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:11:31 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:11:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:11:36 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:11:36 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:11:36 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:11:41 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:11:41 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:11:41 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:11:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 3 (reason 39)
Mar 13 10:11:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 39).
Mar 13 10:11:46 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:14:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:14:30 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:14:35 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:14:35 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:14:35 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:14:40 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:14:40 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:14:40 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:14:45 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:14:45 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:14:45 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:14:46 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:14:50 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:14:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:14:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:14:56 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:14:56 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:14:56 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:15:01 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:15:01 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:15:01 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:15:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:15:06 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:15:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:15:11 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:15:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:15:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:15:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:15:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:15:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:15:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 10:15:21 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 10:15:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 10:15:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 10:15:26 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 10:15:26 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 10:15:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 7)
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (Livebox-8610)
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed.
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
Mar 13 10:15:31 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[640]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 14:38:06 michael-laptop kernel: [   22.093997] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
Mar 13 14:38:07 michael-laptop kernel: [   22.326561] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
Mar 13 14:38:07 michael-laptop kernel: [   22.326634] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Mar 13 14:38:07 michael-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Mar 13 14:38:07 michael-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0): no ifupdown configuration found.
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop kernel: [   23.419835] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:08 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready
Mar 13 14:38:09 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:38:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> inactive
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:38:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning
Mar 13 14:38:36 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:38:36 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:38:36 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:38:41 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:38:41 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:38:41 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:38:46 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:38:46 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:38:46 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:38:51 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:38:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:38:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:38:56 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:38:56 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:38:56 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:39:01 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:39:01 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:39:01 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:39:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:39:06 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:39:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:39:11 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:39:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:39:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:39:12 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 14:39:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:39:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:39:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:39:21 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:39:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:39:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:39:26 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:39:26 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:39:26 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:39:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 14:39:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:39:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets
Mar 13 14:39:31 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:39:31 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 14:39:46 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:42:03 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:43:04 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 14:43:04 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:43:04 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets
Mar 13 14:43:04 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:43:19 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 3 (reason 38)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 38).
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:45:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 3 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 14:46:17 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:46:21 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:46:46 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:46:46 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:46:46 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:46:51 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:46:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:46:51 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:47:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:47:06 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:47:06 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:47:11 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:47:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:47:11 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:47:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:47:16 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:47:16 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:47:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.
Mar 13 14:47:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets
Mar 13 14:47:18 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:47:21 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
Mar 13 14:47:27 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:47:28 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:47:33 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:47:33 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:47:33 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:47:38 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Authentication with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb timed out.
Mar 13 14:47:39 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected
Mar 13 14:47:39 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
Mar 13 14:47:43 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:e1:9c:cb (SSID='Livebox-8610' freq=2437 MHz)
Mar 13 14:47:43 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Association request to the driver failed
Mar 13 14:47:43 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 1 (reason 36)
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 36).
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop kernel: [  599.572546] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...
Mar 13 14:47:44 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 13 14:47:49 michael-laptop kernel: [  604.592021] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
Mar 13 14:47:49 michael-laptop kernel: [  604.824822] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
Mar 13 14:47:49 michael-laptop kernel: [  604.824900] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0): no ifupdown configuration found.
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop kernel: [  604.869438] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready
Mar 13 14:47:50 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)
Mar 13 14:47:51 michael-laptop wpa_supplicant[672]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Livebox-8610'
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto Livebox-8610' has security, but secrets are required.
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:55 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
Mar 13 14:47:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 9 (reason 7)
Mar 13 14:47:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (Livebox-8610)
Mar 13 14:47:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed.
Mar 13 14:47:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)
Mar 13 14:47:58 michael-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
michael@michael-laptop:~$
```

As you forecast there is a lot of it and I notice that the first part has not been reproduced, perhaps to limit the file size.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: thanks for all that.  After looking closely at the logs from the failing WPA association and doing some googling, I found this bug report, where users report an issue that may be related.  They're using the same driver, and experience very bad signal strength which could be the source of your inability to associate.  Although the bug was reported about a year ago and a solution seems to have been found, it appears from the report that the solution was never actually merged into the Ubuntu code for various complicated reasons.

The command that seems to make things work is "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"  So, I'm hoping that adding that command to your /etc/rc.local file will do the trick for you.

To add the command in, first open the rc.local file in a text editor by typing:


```
sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
```

Then add the line:


```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
```

in the file *above* the "exit 0" line.  Save the file and exit.

Now reboot.  Any better luck connecting?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed...

As for Italy and France, I'm an American and the last sporting event I watched here in Paris was the Super Bowl last month...you know, with real "football"  :Smile:   But I do sympathize with my French neighbors...

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Morning pytheas22,  Thanks - your 'gedit' command did not work (Lubuntu?), but I did navigate my way through file manager and managed to open the rc.local file in root.  I added you extra line, saved, rebooted but it made no difference (see screenshot).  I do not know the significance of the comment sign, so I went back and put the sign in front of the alteration, saved again and rebooted.  Unfortunately, that did not work either.
By the way, could you send that bug link again. it just opened the previous page in this thread!
Whatever the frustrations, I am learning a bit more about the OS, which is one benefit!

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: well, I have to admit to a several oversights.  First, the link to the bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/539794 --don't know how I ended up linking to another page of this thread, but I guess I took a misstep somewhere in my copying and pasting.

Second, I forgot you were on Lubuntu, which doesn't come with gedit installed.  But you worked around that issue on your own.

Third, although you edited the /etc/rc.local file correctly, I forgot that it has to be made executable in order to do anything (as the comments at the top of the file explain...so that was indeed a silly oversight).  So the command did not run like it was supposed to when you rebooted.

You can make the script executable by running this command once:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
```

After that, please try rebooting again--still with the line "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" in the script--and see if it finally works this time.

By the way, your intuition on how to use the # was correct.  Everything to the right of a # will be ignored when the script is executed.  So there should *not* be a # in front of the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" in your rc.local file.

In case this bit with the script doesn't work, the next possible solution I'd recommend would be to compile the wireless driver from scratch using the latest available code (the version of the driver that ships with Ubuntu is at least several months old), which may contain fixes for whichever bug is causing the driver not to work as desired for you.

To save time in the case that my first suggestion above doesn't get you connected, here are the instructions for compiling the wireless driver from scratch: first go to http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6 and download the file named "compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2" (that website does obnoxious things with anti-hotlinking, and as a result you may have to load the page twice before it will let you download the file).  Save it to your desktop. Then run these commands:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential
cd ~/Desktop
tar -xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
cd compat-wireless*
make ### This may take several minutes to complete
sudo make unload
sudo make load
sudo make install
sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local
```

(The last command there disables your /etc/rc.local script, because if that doesn't solve the problem the first time, it probably won't help with a recompiled version of the driver, either.)

After recompiling, try rebooting and see if things work.  If not, I'd be interested to see the output of:


```
modinfo rt2500pci
dmesg | grep -e rt2 -e wlan
```

----------


## Mortesins93

Hello, I have fully installed ndiswrapper on two computers for a D-link DWL-G122 usb adapter. Now my problem is that sometimes (very often) when I plug in a USB it won't automount. To mount it I have to unplug it, remove the ndiswrapper module, replug it in, and probe the ndiswrapper module. After doing this everything works fine. Why is this? Why does ndiswrapper go in some kind of conflict with automounting? Btw this happened on my Xubuntu 9.10, on a Ubuntu 10.04 and now on a Ubuntu 10.10. 
Also, even though it is not about ndiswrapper, I don't really get why the rt73usb module works for a while and then all of a sudden it stops. I mean as soon as I installed (not upgrade) Ubuntu 10.10, probably in November, rt73usb worked fine (and so did the automounting)  but all of a sudden a week a ago it started randomly disconnecting. This got worse to the point of no internet at all, so I installed ndiswrapper on that computer too.
Btw, this also happened on my Xubuntu 9.10.
Hope you can help me (even though it is not such a big problem, it is a pain in the ***)
Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

*Mortesins93*: the problem described here sounds similar to the first trouble you mention.  Unfortunately there's not really an explanation there of how to solve the problem, other than uninstalling ndiswrapper, which I assume you don't want to do.  Also, to make things more complicated, I believe HAL has by udev in more recent versions of Ubuntu.

But you should be able to get the same information using udev.  If you open a terminal and type:


```
sudo udevadm monitor
```

and then plug in the USB stick, what output do you get?  It would also be helpful to know the output immediately after plugging in the stick of:


```
dmesg | tail -20
tail -30 /var/log/syslog
lsusb
```

That should hopefully provide a clue as to what's going on.

As for issues with the rt73usb module, I'm afraid I don't really follow development of the drivers closely enough to know what could be going on there.  But I'd suspect that maybe you got a newer version of the driver via Ubuntu updates (whenever the kernel gets updated, you'll get a new build of all the wireless drivers, since these are part of the kernel) and it's not working well.  The only recommendations I can make are to choose an older kernel at boot time, which should hopefully contain a version of the driver that works better, or compile it yourself using the code from http://linuxwireless.org, rather than using Ubuntu's build.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Evening, pytheas22.
I made the script executable, rebooted and then worked through the compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 installation.  (You did say parts would take a few minutes!)
However on rebooting again the PCMCIA card 'activity' light is dead and the Network manager does not show any wireless options at all - whereas before there was a Livebox option, even if it would not connect.
So, below is the screenshot of the CLs you requested.
Getting very murky?

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: hmmm, since the rt2500pci module is not mentioned in your dmesg output at all, it's probably not loading.  The system should auto-load it, but for some reason that may not be happening.  You can manually load it by typing:


```
sudo modprobe rt2500pci
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

After that, does the Livebox network become visible?  If not, do you now at least get output from the command:


```
dmesg | grep -e rt2 -e wlan
```

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Yes, loaded and activity light flickering, Livebox appears in Network Manager again.  Here is output:


```
michael@michael-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -e rt2 -e wlan
[  180.128249] ndiswrapper: driver rt2500 (Ralink Technology, Inc.,10/20/2005, 3.01.00.0000) loaded
[  180.360507] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:e6:c3:d1 using serialized NDIS driver: rt2500, version: 0x20001, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'IEEE 802.11g Wireless Card.', 1814:0201.5.conf
[  180.360584] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  180.401415] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
michael@michael-laptop:~$
```

I realised what I did to change the status of the activity light.  I thought that as the driver had been loaded from source that the Ndiswrapper driver could be removed to stop any conflict.  This caused the card to 'go dead'.  When I replaced the driver in Ndiswrapper, the activity light came to life again.  Any help?  It is now appears installed with Ndiswrapper.

----------


## Dumpy Dumpster

Good morning,pytheas22.

You are not going to believe this, but we have got it working!
What I did not realise in my innocence, was that if one removes the security on the Livebox, one must enter a MAC address.  There was one there, but googling what a MAC address was, revealed how to get it - and of course the Livebox had the ethernet address not the WiFi address inserted.  Putting in the correct one and it all leapt into life!

So, I would like to offer my heartfelt thanks for all the trouble you have gone to to assist me.  This thread drifted some distance from Ndiswrapper problems, but you nevertheless continued to help.

Many Thanks,   Michael.

----------


## pytheas22

*Dumpy Dumpster*: that's great to hear--although I'll admit I'm a little embarrassed for not thinking of something simple like that sooner.  But in any case, I'm glad there was a clear explanation for what was going wrong, and that you're online now.  Have fun with Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## Mortesins93

Thanks a lot Pytheas22, I'll try what you said, the only thing is that I haven't had the problem since you told me what to do. Strange, hope it keeps on working.
As soon as it stops working I'll post the outputs of your suggested commands.
Thanks a lot anyways.

----------


## orrymr

Hi, I'm having some serious problems getting my wireless card up n running on 10.10; I've been at it for the last two days and really am hoping that there is some easy workaround for this. I've done all the googling and asking around about this problem, but nothing seems to help.

The core of my problem is that after I install ndiswrapper util and common, the .ko file isn't present in kernel\ubuntu\ndiswrapper and as a result of this I can't use the modprobe command. It appears that the .ko file isn't compiling on installation. The strange thing is that ndiswrapper appears to be working; it installed my driver fine -> ndiswrapper -l proves this. I've installed, uninstalled, installed ad nauseum ndiswrapper. I'm using a Netgear wg311v3 wireless card, btw.

any help would be graciously gobbled up



```

orry@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
orry@ubuntu:~$
```

----------


## pytheas22

*orrmyr*: that's strange.  The ndiswrapper module should be built into the Ubuntu kernel, whether you have the ndiswrapper-common or ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 packages installed or not.  Are you using a custom-built kernel that you compiled yourself or installed from a non-official Ubuntu repository?  If not, I'm puzzled as to why the module is not present in your installation.

If you are using the standard Ubuntu kernel, it looks like you're slightly out of date, because on my Ubuntu 10.10 machine the most recent kernel I have installed is 2.6.35-25-generic, while you have 2.6.35-22-generic (at least, I assume that's what your running because that's the version of the ndiswrapper module that your system seems to want to load--if your "uname -r" output says something other than "2.6.35-22-generic" then that could be the problem as well).  The ndiswrapper module loads without issue in my kernel, so simply updating via Ubuntu Updates, then rebooting into the latest kernel, may solve the issue for you (this assumes that you have a wired Internet connection available with which to download the updates; if not, let me know).

If that doesn't work, it should also be possible to compile the ndiswrapper module from source so that you have it on whichever kernel you're using, but before going to that trouble, let's see if updating to the latest kernel build solves the problem.

----------


## orrymr

No, my kernel is neither custom nor from a non-official repository. uname -r returns the expected "2.6.35-22-generic". Unfortunately I've only got the wireless option here. I'm going to reinstall ubuntu from scratch - I'll reply with the outcome.

----------


## orrymr

Reinstalling seemed to do the trick. I've got the card up and running and it's picking up my wireless network, but I still can't connect to it... not sure why - probably just isn't configured properly, hopefully it won't be a pain to sort out. One thing that puzzles me is that uname -m returns i686, but I used the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso to install ubuntu... doesn't i686 denote 32 bit architecture? I also had to use the 32bit version of ndiswrapper.

----------


## pytheas22

*orrymr*: yes, i686 means you have a 32-bit kernel.  It would say x86_64 if you had a 64-bit build.  That's very strange that the am64 installer gave you a 32-bit kernel.  I can't really think of any way that that could happen, actually, assuming you're positive you downloaded the amg64 ISO image.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you've got ndiswrapper up and running now.  Let me know if you're unable to sort out the connection.

----------


## orrymr

Quite, positive; refer to attached image.

I am still having a few problems. I initially posted my problem in another thread, but it received no responses (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711583)

Here's the content: 



> Finally managed to get the win2k driver for my wg311v3 card working via ndiswrapper. Got it loaded into the kernel and made sure it starts automatically every time I boot (by editing a text file.. can't remember which right now, think it was in /etc/module or somewhere around there). Network manager is picking up my wireless home network - I can see it there when I click on it, but it won't let me connect. I get the message: "Wireless Network Disconnected - you are now offline". When I type iwconfig, I get, among the results, Access Point: Not associated. I'm guessing that this is bad. Also, it did briefly connect once. Then the connection dropped. Thanks in advance

----------


## pytheas22

*orrymr*: it would be helpful to see the extracts from some of your log files.  Please try connecting to your wireless network, then immediately post the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie ndis
dmesg | tail -20
grep -ie wlan -ie ndis /var/log/syslog
ndiswrapper -l
```

Hopefully that will point us in the right direction.  (Also, FYI, I'm going to be quite busy tomorrow and may not get a chance to check back on this thread as soon as I'd like, but I'll do my best.)

----------


## orrymr

here are the results of dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie ndis:


```
orry@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep -ie wlan -ie ndis
[    2.329204] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer           8.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
[    2.329578] scsi 6:0:0:1: CD-ROM            SanDisk  Cruzer           8.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
[   10.141292] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   10.760179] ndiswrapper: driver wg311v3 (NETGEAR,02/22/2005,3.1.1.7) loaded
[   10.760299] ndiswrapper 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   10.760600] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 21
[   11.020457] wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:6c:76:86:d1 using NDIS driver: wg311v3, version: 0x3000036, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 11AB:1FAA.5.conf
[   11.020468] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   11.020516] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   13.581501] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   27.528674] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   38.272015] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
orry@ubuntu:~$
```

dmesg | tail - 20


```
orry@ubuntu:~$ dmesg |tail -20
[   11.447917] type=1400 audit(1300782436.394:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=1015 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.448398] type=1400 audit(1300782436.398:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=1015 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.448742] type=1400 audit(1300782436.398:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=1015 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.451279] type=1400 audit(1300782436.398:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince" pid=1023 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.458574] type=1400 audit(1300782436.406:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince-previewer" pid=1023 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.465169] type=1400 audit(1300782436.414:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer" pid=1023 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   11.735902] EXT4-fs (loop0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
[   11.764656] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X
[   11.820537] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X
[   11.820714] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   12.017786] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Allocating FIFO number 2
[   12.020597] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: nouveau_channel_alloc: initialised FIFO 2
[   13.581501] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   13.842310] EXT4-fs (loop0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
[   20.812467] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
[   20.819463] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
[   27.528674] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   38.272015] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  107.929061] show_signal_msg: 9 callbacks suppressed
[  107.929065] nautilus[1725]: segfault at 34 ip 010996b1 sp b334ad58 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[f90000+157000]
orry@ubuntu:~$
```

ndiswrapper -l


```
orry@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
wg311v3 : driver installed
	device (11AB:1FAA) present
orry@ubuntu:~$
```

grep -ie wlan -ie ndis /var/log/syslog gave me a few screenfulls of text (more than what the terminal could hold). I looked through it and one line stood out:


```
Mar 22 10:42:14 ubuntu NetworkManager[1063]: <error> [1300783334.733242] [nm-device-wifi.c:3095] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (wlan0): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)
```

----------


## orrymr

I'm being an idiot. When something says "FATAL" it should probably grab my attention immediately. Anyway, when I boot the I get the following error:
modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory.
It prints this out twice. I tried going into /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and changing the line Modules = most to Modules = dep, as suggested elsewhere. This didn't help, so I changed it back. My system seems to be in some trouble here, although I'm not sure why - I haven't actually done anything with Ubuntu, aside from installing it and using ndiswrapper for my wireless card...

----------


## orrymr

(Sorry for flooding this thread!!!)
I just reinstalled Ubuntu, 32bit this time. I installed the relevant version of ndiswrapper as well as the relevant version of my wg311v3 card's driver. This got rid of that FATAL error. However, I still cannot connect to the net, despite the fact that my card is picking up my home network (at least I know the card is working with Ubuntu).


grep -ie wlan -ie ndis /var/log/syslog returns (among many other earlier entries)



> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu NetworkManager[987]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected
> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu NetworkManager[987]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated
> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu NetworkManager[987]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake
> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu NetworkManager[987]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake
> Mar 22 17:30:00 ubuntu NetworkManager[987]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed
> Mar 22 17:30:09 ubuntu dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
> Mar 22 17:30:20 ubuntu dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
> Mar 22 17:30:34 ubuntu dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
> ...

----------


## orrymr

Found a fix (thanks to the user colio). I used the Windows XP driver instead of the Windows 2k one (which I'd been using unsuccessfuly all along), and all is well. The signal strength isn't the strongest, but I'll try experimenting with other drivers (ME and 98) and see what happens.

----------


## pytheas22

*orrymr*: great to hear you're sorted out.  Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond sooner.  Different versions of the Windows driver often turn out to do the trick, and I'm glad it worked for you.  Have fun with Ubuntu  :Smile: 

Also, FYI, it looks (from some quick googling) like your card has a Marvell chipset, and I believe there's a native driver available for that chipset in general.  I'm not sure if your particular model is supported, or how well, but if you have some time that might be worth looking into.  In most cases native drivers give better performance than ndiswrapper.

----------


## orrymr

Couldn't find a native driver. Unfortunately the connection is very temperamental; I struggle to connect, although usually once I'm connected it stays connected. I actually haven't managed to connect once today via ubuntu (I'm currently booted up using Windows 7).

----------


## iDrago

I get this error



```
FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
```

when I execute this command



```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

----------


## pytheas22

*orrymr*: the native driver that should possibly drive your card is "libertas," available here.  I have no idea whether it supports your particular device, but it supports some chips in your device's family.  (You should be able to figure out more of the details with research; unfortunately I'm not very familiar myself with the Libertas scene and don't have time to do much googling at the moment.)

If you can't get the native driver to work, my other recommendation would be to keep trying different versions of the Windows driver--try version 1.0 instead of 2.0, for example, and try the drivers for all the different flavors of Windows (98, ME, 2000, XP...) that you can find.  If you get lucky you'll find one that works.  In general (but only in general), older Windows drivers tend to work better with ndiswrapper, in my experience.

You could also try compiling ndiswrapper from source to see if it makes a difference.  See below for instructions on that.

*iDrago*: that's a really strange error, but the same one that orrymr was getting, which suggests that it's not just something particular to his or her situation.

I am not sure why you have this problem, but you should be able to solve it by compiling the ndiswrapper module from source.  To do that, first go here, click the "Attached File" link, then click the "Download" link.  Save the download to your desktop.  This is a patch that you need to make ndiswrapper compile properly on Ubuntu 10.10.

Next, run these commands (you will need an Internet connection available for these to work; if that is impossible, let me know):



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential patch
cd ~/Desktop
wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/stable/1.56/ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz/download
tar -xzvf download
cd ndiswrapper*
patch -p0 < ndiswrapper-2.6.35.patch 
make
sudo make install
```

If you receive any error messages, please post all of the output from the commands above.  Otherwise, you should now be able to insert the ndiswrapper module by typing:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

If that command still produces are error, please post the output of:


```
sudo updatedb
locate ndiswrapper.ko
uname -a
```

----------


## DarkTide

I tried the ndiswrapper in 8.04 - 64 bit...dead end!

I want 8.10 to come out to see if it works out of the box. Vista is  awful. Right now Im on Mandriva. However, I hate KDE 4 and Im too lazy  to put Gnome just to install Ubuntu in less than a week over it.
 :Confused:

----------


## pytheas22

*DarkTide*: Ubuntu 8.10 already came out, more than two years ago  :Smile:   Ubuntu 10.10 is the latest stable release, and Ubuntu 11.04 will be released in about a month.  Maybe you're confused about the version numbers?  If not, I'd definitely try upgrading to a more recent version of Ubuntu.

If you do upgrade and still can't get your wireless card working, let me know the PCI ID (if you don't know what that means, just post the output of the commands "lsusb" and "lspci -nn") and I'll try to help.

ndiswrapper should work on 64-bit Ubuntu as well as it does on 32-bit, as long as you can find a 64-bit Windows driver to load into it.

----------


## dngen

Thank you Pytheas for this amazing guide!  

Do you think you could help me out?  I followed your guide and still can't get the driver to work.
I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit.  Ndiswrapper says my windows driver is installed and the hardware is present, but the wi-fi doesn't work at all.

This is the output I received for *Step 1*


```
$ ndiswrapper -l
bcmwl5 : driver installed
    device (14E4:4328) present (alternate driver: ssb)
```

For *Step 3*, I received this:


```
$ lshw -C Network
  *-network UNCLAIMED
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       version: 03
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
       resources: memory:f1efc000-f1efffff memory:f0000000-f00fffff
```

Then I added 

```
blacklist b43
blacklist ssb
blacklist b43legacy
blacklist bcm43xx
```

 to /etc/modprobe.d.blacklist.conf because I didn't know what Broadcom drivers might  be affecting Ndiswrapper

I did another *lshw -C Network* to see if Ndiswrapper was claiming the wireless card, but it wasn't.
Then I used this search command that you suggested in *Step 4*:


```
$ lsmod | grep ndis
ndiswrapper           184207  0
```

Using _sudo modprobe ndiswrapper_ didn't return an output at all =/
Then I tried this:


```
$ echo 'ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
ndiswrapper
```

but that didn't help.

I think this is the problem


```
$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   12.278017] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   16.527536] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/21/2006, 4.80.28.5) loaded
[   16.527714] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.527737] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   16.539819] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138D, count: 1, return_address: f8405de0
[   16.539822] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x10b
[   16.539829] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[   16.539833] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[   16.539838] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f24e7480 is not initialized - not halting
[   16.539841] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[   16.539850] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   16.539860] ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:0b:00.0 failed with error -22
[   16.544425] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

But I have no idea how to fix it.  
I'm sorry if this post doesn't make sense, I tried to document everything I did as best I could

----------


## Mortesins93

Hello,
I don't know if you remember me, I had problems with usb not automounting when using ndiswrapper. If you don't I'll just repost my problem.
Anyways, when I give the udevadm monitor command before plugging the usb the usb automounts. Today it didn't so here is what I got as output:


```
KERNEL[1302193693.140814] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-4/1-4.2 (usb)
KERNEL[1302193693.141316] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2:1.0 (usb)
UDEV  [1302193693.152539] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-4/1-4.2 (usb)
UDEV  [1302193693.152606] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2:1.0 (usb)
```

Usually when it automounts it gives the same output followed by other lines.
The output of the other command you suggest:
ALREADY MOUNTED


```
axel@axel-laptop:~$ dmesg | tail -20
[ 1471.702976] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[ 1472.397025] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
[ 1485.419651] usb 1-4.2: USB disconnect, address 9
[ 1487.156346] usb 1-4.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
[ 1487.251199] usb 1-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 1487.256893] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[ 1487.257329] usb-storage: device found at 10
[ 1487.257337] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[ 1492.256769] usb-storage: device scan complete
[ 1492.257820] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
[ 1492.258874] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[ 1492.271900] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)
[ 1492.275326] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[ 1492.275334] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
[ 1492.275339] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.283297] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.283309]  sdb: sdb1
[ 1492.395043] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.395058] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[ 1493.248062] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
axel@axel-laptop:~$ tail -30 /var/log/syslog
Mar 16 09:33:45 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.575419] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)
Mar 16 09:33:45 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.577953] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
Mar 16 09:33:45 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.577961] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
Mar 16 09:33:45 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.577967] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:33:45 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.599908] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.599922]  sdb: sdb1
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.702963] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1471.702976] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop hald: mounted /dev/sdb1 on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1472.397025] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
Mar 16 09:33:57 axel-laptop hald: unmounted /dev/sdb1 from '/media/MULTISYSTEM' on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:33:59 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1485.419651] usb 1-4.2: USB disconnect, address 9
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.156346] usb 1-4.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.251199] usb 1-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.256893] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.257329] usb-storage: device found at 10
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.257337] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.256769] usb-storage: device scan complete
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.257820] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.258874] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.271900] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275326] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275334] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275339] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.283297] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.283309]  sdb: sdb1
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.395043] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.395058] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
Mar 16 09:34:07 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1493.248062] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
Mar 16 09:34:07 axel-laptop hald: mounted /dev/sdb1 on behalf of uid 1000
```

AFTER PLUGGING IN


```
axel@axel-laptop:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:05d8 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0951:1603 Kingston Technology Data Traveler 1GB/2GB Pen Drive
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0b05:170c ASUSTek Computer, Inc. WL-159g
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
axel@axel-laptop:~$ dmesg | tail -20
[ 1487.257329] usb-storage: device found at 10
[ 1487.257337] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[ 1492.256769] usb-storage: device scan complete
[ 1492.257820] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
[ 1492.258874] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[ 1492.271900] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)
[ 1492.275326] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[ 1492.275334] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
[ 1492.275339] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.283297] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.283309]  sdb: sdb1
[ 1492.395043] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1492.395058] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[ 1493.248062] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
[ 1554.034995] usb 1-4.4: USB disconnect, address 10
[ 1572.260387] usb 1-4.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
[ 1572.355093] usb 1-4.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 1572.361133] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[ 1572.368592] usb-storage: device found at 11
[ 1572.368598] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
axel@axel-laptop:~$ tail -30 /var/log/syslog
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop hald: mounted /dev/sdb1 on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:33:46 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1472.397025] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
Mar 16 09:33:57 axel-laptop hald: unmounted /dev/sdb1 from '/media/MULTISYSTEM' on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:33:59 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1485.419651] usb 1-4.2: USB disconnect, address 9
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.156346] usb 1-4.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.251199] usb 1-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.256893] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.257329] usb-storage: device found at 10
Mar 16 09:34:01 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1487.257337] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.256769] usb-storage: device scan complete
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.257820] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.258874] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.271900] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3987456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275326] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275334] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.275339] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.283297] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.283309]  sdb: sdb1
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.395043] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
Mar 16 09:34:06 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1492.395058] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
Mar 16 09:34:07 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1493.248062] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
Mar 16 09:34:07 axel-laptop hald: mounted /dev/sdb1 on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:35:06 axel-laptop hald: unmounted /dev/sdb1 from '/media/MULTISYSTEM' on behalf of uid 1000
Mar 16 09:35:08 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1554.034995] usb 1-4.4: USB disconnect, address 10
Mar 16 09:35:10 axel-laptop wpa_supplicant[1384]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Mar 16 09:35:26 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1572.260387] usb 1-4.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
Mar 16 09:35:26 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1572.355093] usb 1-4.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Mar 16 09:35:26 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1572.361133] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
Mar 16 09:35:26 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1572.368592] usb-storage: device found at 11
Mar 16 09:35:26 axel-laptop kernel: [ 1572.368598] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
```

Anyways, if you find something let me know otherwise I'll keep on launching a terminal with the udevadm monitor command before plugging in the USB. It is not a very big deal.
Thank you so much anyways.

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: the output you provided was very thorough, thanks.  Unfortunately, though, I don't see anything that stands out as a specific source of the problem.  Generally, however, the error messages you're seeing in dmesg ("Windows driver couldn't initialize the device" and "failed with error -22") mean that ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver you loaded into it.  I'd recommend uninstalling the version you have installed and trying a different one.

That said, your card should also be supported by the native b43 driver, and as far as I know should work well with it--so you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper at all, unless you want to for some reason.  Did you try the b43 driver without success?

*Mortesins93*: hmmm, thanks for all that output, but unfortunately it doesn't seem as informative as I'd hoped.  It doesn't mention any errors; it appears that the mounting process just hangs at the point where it is "waiting for device to settle before scanning."  There's also no clue as to how ndiswrapper fits into the picture, although it seemingly does based on the behavior you describe.

Is it the case, though, that the device almost always automounts properly, as desired, when you have udevadm running in monitor mode?  Was this recent instance where that did not happen a rare exception?  And if you don't have udevadm monitoring, then the device always fails to automount?  If all this is true, that would be interesting; maybe a solution to your problem (albeit a dirty one) could just be to make udevadm run in the background all the time.

----------


## Mortesins93

It is as you said, in fact I waited all this time to post because it was the first time it didn't automount with udevadm monitor running. This is what usually happens:
I turn on my computer, plug in my USB and it doesn't automount, so I unplug it then I run udevadm monitor and plug it back and it automounts. After this, even though udevadm monitor isn't running, it usually automounts for the rest of the session until I restart my computer.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: the output you provided was very thorough, thanks.  Unfortunately, though, I don't see anything that stands out as a specific source of the problem.  Generally, however, the error messages you're seeing in dmesg ("Windows driver couldn't initialize the device" and "failed with error -22") mean that ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver you loaded into it.  I'd recommend uninstalling the version you have installed and trying a different one.
> 
> That said, your card should also be supported by the native b43 driver, and as far as I know should work well with it--so you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper at all, unless you want to for some reason.  Did you try the b43 driver without success?


Thank you so much for the reply. I've been trying to fix this for months. I'm using ndiswrapper because the native Broadcom STA driver provided is really slow. I can't even reach 100kb when downloading files. I tried using the driver that matched my PCIID on ndiswrapper's wiki, but it didn't work. I guess this is a lost cause.  Thank you for the help though

----------


## pytheas22

*Mortesins93*: that's interesting.  I wonder if the device would automount if you use a script to start udevadm in the background when the computer boots.  To do that, open the file /etc/rc.local in a text editor by typing:


```
sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
```

*Before* the last line, add in this line:


```
udevadm monitor &
```

Finally, make sure the rc.local file is executable by typing:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
```

That should start udevadm monitoring and keep it going in the background.  To check, run the command "ps -e | grep udevadm" in a terminal after your computer has booted.  If it returns any output, it means udevadm is running, as desired.  I'd be interested to see if the device automounts then.  If so, this should at least provide an effective workaround for your problem, even if it doesn't solve it.

*dngen*: actually, there are two native drivers (in addition to ndiswrapper) which should support your hardware.  It looks (according to the developers' page) like the support from b43 may not be very stable at the moment; however, the 'wl' driver (also called the "Broadcom STA driver") should also support the device, and may work better.  Assuming you have it installed, you can try activating it by running:


```
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod wl
sudo modprobe wl
```

Any better luck connecting now?

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: actually, there are two native drivers (in addition to ndiswrapper) which should support your hardware.  It looks (according to the developers' page) like the support from b43 may not be very stable at the moment; however, the 'wl' driver (also called the "Broadcom STA driver") should also support the device, and may work better.  Assuming you have it installed, you can try activating it by running:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod b43
> sudo rmmod ssb
> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> sudo rmmod wl
> sudo modprobe wl
> ...


That's the driver I originally had installed when I first had Ubuntu.  I went to _System > Administration > Additional Drivers_ and installed the *Broadcom STA Wireless Driver*.  But the speeds I get with that driver were too slow.  Loading up even a Youtube video took a while compared to my Windows partition. 

I googled this problem and everything recommended using Ndiswrapper to install a native driver.  I've used the driver provided by Dell and the one found on the Ndiswrapper's Wiki page but neither work. 

Is there any way to make my wireless speeds on Ubuntu as fast as my Windows? =/

----------


## TossTheTV

> Is there any way to make my wireless speeds on Ubuntu as fast as my Windows? =/


Broadcom STA drivers are garbage. My wireless detected a good 10 more networks in the area after I downloaded ndiswrapper. With ndisgtk it should be at least the same speed as Windows!

Are you sure it's not a Firefox problem? Type in url bar 

```

about:config 


```

 then search "ipv6" and make sure under "ipv6 disable" that TRUE is toggled, not false.

Also try a built for speed browser like Chromium or light-weight one like Midori.

----------


## sirspazzolot

Chrome for the win.
1000 get.
Newer broadcom cards don't have the best support with Linux. Like the above poster said, the STA drivers are terrible.

----------


## dngen

> Broadcom STA drivers are garbage. My wireless detected a good 10 more networks in the area after I downloaded ndiswrapper. With ndisgtk it should be at least the same speed as Windows!
> 
> Are you sure it's not a Firefox problem? Type in url bar 
> 
> ```
> 
> about:config 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The STA driver has given me really poor internet speeds.

I can't detect any networks even though ndiswrapper says that the wireless driver is uploaded. I even used the working driver found on ndiswrapper's wiki page that matches my laptops pciid, but it doesn't load

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: sorry, didn't realize you'd already tried the STA driver with poor results.

I'm not sure why the Windows drivers you've tried so far with ndiswrapper aren't working, but if you go to this page and search for your device's PCI ID ("14E4:4328"), in quotes, several entries turn up, some with direct links to versions of the Windows driver which are avowed to work.  Please try using one of those drivers and see if that makes a difference.  Also, make sure you remove the Windows driver(s) you currently have installed before trying to load in a new one.

Sorry I've been slow to respond over the last couple days; I was traveling without much Internet access.  I'm back at home now and should be more responsive.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: sorry, didn't realize you'd already tried the STA driver with poor results.
> 
> I'm not sure why the Windows drivers you've tried so far with ndiswrapper aren't working, but if you go to this page and search for your device's PCI ID ("14E4:4328"), in quotes, several entries turn up, some with direct links to versions of the Windows driver which are avowed to work.  Please try using one of those drivers and see if that makes a difference.  Also, make sure you remove the Windows driver(s) you currently have installed before trying to load in a new one.
> 
> Sorry I've been slow to respond over the last couple days; I was traveling without much Internet access.  I'm back at home now and should be more responsive.


YES!! The drivers I found on that site actually _kinda_ work.  Thank you so much for your help so far.  I don't think you've been slow to respond at all

Ubuntu will now detect wireless networks, BUT I can't connect to any of them.  Do you know what might be the problem?

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: well, at least you're making progress!  There could be several reasons that you're not able to connect.  If you have the patience for it, I'd first try any of the Windows drivers mentioned on that page I linked to which you haven't yet tested; you may find that everything will just work with one of the drivers, and your problems will be solved.

Otherwise, if possible, I'd try temporarily disabling all security on the router and seeing if you can connect that way.  Then you'll at least be able to narrow down the scope of the problem, and there are some things we could try from there to attempt to get a permanent solution that won't require giving up encryption.

You may also have better luck connecting using wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You can install wicd from the Ubuntu Software Center, then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  I would disable NetworkManager before starting wicd by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop".

Finally, in situations like these it can also sometimes help to change the router's channel (e.g., from channel 1 to channel 6) or mode (e.g., from 802.11b/g to 802.11g only, or vice-versa).  ndiswrapper may "get along" with a certain configuration better than it does with another one.

Let me know if any of the above helps.  Also, if you don't find a solution, it would help to know the output at this point of the following commands, after you've attempted to connect to your router a couple times:



```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
grep -e ndis -e wlan -ie wpa -ie wep -ie key /var/log/syslog
sudo iwlist scan
iwconfig
```

----------


## TossTheTV

> I agree. The STA driver has given me really poor internet speeds.
> 
> I can't detect any networks even though ndiswrapper says that the wireless driver is uploaded. I even used the working driver found on ndiswrapper's wiki page that matches my laptops pciid, but it doesn't load


On my desktop I use a usb wi-fi adapter by Intellinet. It uses RaLink chipset

I went to http://www.ralinktech.com/ > Software > Windows 
(Linux drivers wouldn't even unpack)

Windows Wireless Drivers (Ndisgtk) would take the rt2870.inf file, but no wi-fi networks would show up in Network Manager. Conflict.. I had to blacklist sta.

opened up this file:


```

gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 


```

then added the line:


```

blacklist rt2870sta 


```

After saving, I instantly had perfect wi-fi. Perhaps you need something this, just customize the line to your chipset. There are some good write-ups.

Btw I'm on Mint Debian. Same deal of course  :Very Happy:

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: well, at least you're making progress!  There could be several reasons that you're not able to connect.  If you have the patience for it, I'd first try any of the Windows drivers mentioned on that page I linked to which you haven't yet tested; you may find that everything will just work with one of the drivers, and your problems will be solved.
> 
> Otherwise, if possible, I'd try temporarily disabling all security on the router and seeing if you can connect that way.  Then you'll at least be able to narrow down the scope of the problem, and there are some things we could try from there to attempt to get a permanent solution that won't require giving up encryption.
> 
> You may also have better luck connecting using wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You can install wicd from the Ubuntu Software Center, then launch it from the Applications>Internet menu.  I would disable NetworkManager before starting wicd by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop".
> 
> Finally, in situations like these it can also sometimes help to change the router's channel (e.g., from channel 1 to channel 6) or mode (e.g., from 802.11b/g to 802.11g only, or vice-versa).  ndiswrapper may "get along" with a certain configuration better than it does with another one.
> 
> Let me know if any of the above helps.  Also, if you don't find a solution, it would help to know the output at this point of the following commands, after you've attempted to connect to your router a couple times:
> ...


I disabled my routers security settings but it still doesn't connect. 

When using WICD, it gets stuck on "None: Validating authentication" and then tells me bad password, but thats definitely not the problem.  
If I use the network manager, it constantly tries to connect but never can.

When I'm trying to connect to the router, *dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan* outputs:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[    6.352160] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[    7.416778] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[    7.416950] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    7.416970] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    7.431835] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[    7.673609] wlan0: ethernet device 00:22:69:79:2b:57 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
[    7.673682] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[    7.675697] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   14.929570] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   29.403405] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   30.851351] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   33.722710] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   44.272042] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   68.543314] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   82.632598] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[   82.632648] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   82.632710] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[   82.642405] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   82.651268] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   82.651505] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   82.651532] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   82.666400] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   82.909473] wlan0: ethernet device 00:22:69:79:2b:57 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
[   82.909576] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   82.915935] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   82.922209] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   89.067347] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   95.867298] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   96.008294] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   98.790674] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  108.976143] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  138.595735] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  163.113011] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  275.744080] ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
[  275.744144] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  275.744311] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  275.759133] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  275.766516] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/21/2006, 4.80.28.5) loaded
[  275.766737] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[  275.766760] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  275.778993] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:190): log: C000138D, count: 1, return_address: fe624de0
[  275.778997] ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): code: 0x10b
[  275.779004] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[  275.779008] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[  275.779013] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device f547a480 is not initialized - not halting
[  275.779015] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[  275.779026] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  275.779034] ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:0b:00.0 failed with error -22
[  275.781305] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  301.957337] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  301.957542] ndiswrapper (ntoskernel_exit:2677): object f5f33820(2) was not freed, freeing it now
[  301.981825] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  301.989275] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[  301.989472] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[  301.989496] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  302.004408] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[  302.246611] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  302.246808] wlan0: ethernet device 00:22:69:79:2b:57 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
[  302.246888] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[  302.254501] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  310.010458] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  320.704032] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  341.173853] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  341.349016] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  342.379725] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  344.117184] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  354.328033] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  746.243566] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  746.416050] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  747.448926] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  749.115518] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  759.169138] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  920.744605] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  920.880482] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  928.645907] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  938.881027] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  958.461056] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1472.810544] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1472.826964] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 1482.240515] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 1492.640145] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

I'll try the other commands if that doesn't help. I didn't want my post to be overloaded with a ton of output results. 

The folder I'm loading the driver contains these files:


```
bcm43xx.cat
bcm43xx64.cat
bcmwl5.inf
bcmwl5.sys
bcmwl564.sys
```

Should I remove bcm43xx from my blacklist file?[/CODE]

Oh, I tried *lshw -C Network* to see if my driver was recognized and got this:


```
  *-network
       description: Wireless interface
       product: BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0
       logical name: wlan0
       version: 03
       serial: 00:22:69:79:2b:57
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.56+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
       resources: irq:17 memory:f1efc000-f1efffff memory:f0000000-f00fffff
```

Not sure if that helps, but I figured I'd include it

----------


## pytheas22

*TossTheTV*: thanks for the comment and glad you got it working.  FYI, the native driver should probably support your device--though I'd have to know the device ID to say for sure--but if you're up and running with ndiswrapper, tant mieux, as the French say.

*dngen*: thanks for all that output.  I'm afraid, however, that it seems, based on what you've posted, like a driver issue rather than something to do with your connection configuration; in other words, ndiswrapper just still doesn't agree with the Windows driver you have loaded in.  Have you tried all potential Windows drivers from that page I linked to a few posts above, and been unable to find any that makes everything work?

You could also try compiling ndiswrapper from source to see if that makes a difference, but I'd be skeptical it would.



> Should I remove bcm43xx from my blacklist file?


No, you should leave it blacklisted.  Some of the Windows driver files have the same name, but they don't actually have anything to do with the Linux driver named bcm43xx.  bcm43xx (referring to the family of Broadcom chips in the 4300 series) is just the name of the chipset family to which your hardware belongs, hence why you see it referred to in the file names.

Also, after doing some more googling, I found your device mentioned on this page.  It's old but several people there report success with ndiswrapper and your particular hardware by using step 2d of those instructions (i.e., downloading the Windows driver from http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R151517-pruned.zip).  I'd definitely give that a shot if you're still unable to find a driver that works well.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: thanks for all that output.  I'm afraid, however, that it seems, based on what you've posted, like a driver issue rather than something to do with your connection configuration; in other words, ndiswrapper just still doesn't agree with the Windows driver you have loaded in.  Have you tried all potential Windows drivers from that page I linked to a few posts above, and been unable to find any that makes everything work?
> 
> You could also try compiling ndiswrapper from source to see if that makes a difference, but I'd be skeptical it would.
> 
> 
> No, you should leave it blacklisted.  Some of the Windows driver files have the same name, but they don't actually have anything to do with the Linux driver named bcm43xx.  bcm43xx (referring to the family of Broadcom chips in the 4300 series) is just the name of the chipset family to which your hardware belongs, hence why you see it referred to in the file names.
> 
> Also, after doing some more googling, I found your device mentioned on this page.  It's old but several people there report success with ndiswrapper and your particular hardware by using step 2d of those instructions (i.e., downloading the Windows driver from http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R151517-pruned.zip).  I'd definitely give that a shot if you're still unable to find a driver that works well.


I've tried compiling from source but I get the same results.  

EDIT:
I've installed the driver you posted. 
Here is what I get:


```
~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   13.786564] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   15.907003] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded
[   15.907215] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   15.907241] ndiswrapper 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.922101] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17
[   16.168598] wlan0: ethernet device 00:22:69:79:2b:57 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf
[   16.168677] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[   16.172864] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[   16.223682] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   46.033149] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  282.914816] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  299.652632] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  309.920140] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

But it still won't connect

----------


## chrisjabroni

Hi,

I read through your troubleshooting guide and I think* i did everything the best I could. 

In part 3, how would you change it from checking the PCI or onboard port and to check the USB wlan adapter? I ran  lshw -C Network, but all i got was the info for the onboard ethernet adapater  :Sad: 

So i tried to move on and check everything else and when went to check the dmesg area, I got a whole bunch of errors ... mainly in part from the "unknown symbol"
Again I tried to keep moving but I got to the point where we reinstall ndiswrapper but my computer doesnt have an internet connection ... how would I run:



```
cd ~/Desktop
sudo -s
apt-get install build-essential patch
tar -xzvf ndiswrapper*
cd ndiswrapper*
patch -p0 < ndiswrapper-2.6.35.patch ### Only run this command if you need the patch; otherwise, if you are using Ubuntu 10.04 or earlier, ignore this line
make
make install
```

I'd really appreciate your help, I'm new to ubuntu and i'm learning fast but I still have no idea what im doing

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: thanks for trying that driver.  Your dmesg output finally does not report any errors, which is a good sign.  Are you still unable to connect even if you disable encryption on your router?  (And by the way, I may have asked you this already, but you're positive you don't have MAC address filtering enabled on your router, correct?)

*chrisjabroni*: the "lshw -C Network" command should detect your wireless card, assuming it is properly configured, regardless of whether the card is a PCI or USB device.  Since yours wasn't mentioned, it means there's a problem with the configuration.

Generally the "Unknown symbol" error occurs because ndiswrapper can't understand the Windows driver that you loaded into it.  It seems to happen especially often with drivers for more recent versions of Windows, like Vista and 7.  I would try a different, earlier version of the Windows driver; hopefully you will be able to find one which doesn't produce error messages in the dmesg output.

Compiling ndiswrapper from source is unlikely to change anything until you find a Windows driver that doesn't produce the "Unknown symbol" errors, so I would suggest trying to overcome first, and hopefully it will solve all of your problems.

If you still can't get it, it would be helpful also to know the PCI ID of your device so I can do some googling about it.

----------


## chrisjabroni

I've tried all the drivers available for this adapter, i'm having no luck  :Sad: 

Specifically its the D-link Rangebooster G (WUA 2340)

Thank you for your help!  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

*chrisjabroni*: in addition to the device name, it would be useful to know the PCI ID of the card.  If you could please post the output of the command "lsusb" when it's plugged in, that would be great.  Thanks!

----------


## chrisjabroni

I'm sorry, 



```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3108 D-Link System predator Bootloader Download
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

I also tried re-installing ndiswrapper, and now when i input "sudo ndiswrapper -l" it just hangs in terminal  :Sad:

----------


## pytheas22

*chrisjabroni*: hmmm, I don't see any wireless USB device listed in your "lsusb" output at all, which could mean that you have a hardware problem.  lsusb should always mention the device, regardless of whether there's a driver available for it.

Are you positive that the wireless card actually works?  Have you tried it on another computer?  And are you able to use other USB devices on your Ubuntu computer?

If it is a hardware issue, there _may_ be some information provided by the command:


```
dmesg | tail -25
```

a few minutes after you plug in the wireless card.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: thanks for trying that driver.  Your dmesg output finally does not report any errors, which is a good sign.  Are you still unable to connect even if you disable encryption on your router?  (And by the way, I may have asked you this already, but you're positive you don't have MAC address filtering enabled on your router, correct?)


MAC address filtering on my router is turned off.  I checked and it's never been on.

When I disabled the security, the driver *worked*!! But it only loaded up two websites (that weren't cached on my laptop).  Then after about 10 seconds, it wasn't loading youtube or running speedtest.net

EDIT:
After testing it several times, the issue is still the same.  
If the WPA security is removed on my router, I can connect for a few seconds but then it will stop working.

When I login, I get a message saying "Login Keyring" isn't activated or something and must input my password.  Could that be a problem?
And it seems like the wireless doesn't refresh/scan when new networks are around it.

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: well, it's certainly good that you can get connected with wireless turned off, even if briefly.  That helps narrow down the possible causes of the issue.  Unfortunately, the keyring bit is unrelated to the disconnects; it just pops up every time you log in so that your passwords will become available to the system.

It would be helpful to see the output of the commands:


```
dmesg | tail -25
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
```

immediately after you get disconnected.  With any luck, that will provide some useful clues as to what exactly is going wrong.

I also wonder if you'd now have better connection stability using wicd instead of NetworkManager.  You probably won't because I suspect the issue has to do with the driver itself rather than the connection manager, but it would be worth a try.

----------


## chrisjabroni

> *chrisjabroni*: hmmm, I don't see any wireless USB device listed in your "lsusb" output at all, which could mean that you have a hardware problem.  lsusb should always mention the device, regardless of whether there's a driver available for it.
> 
> Are you positive that the wireless card actually works?  Have you tried it on another computer?  And are you able to use other USB devices on your Ubuntu computer?
> 
> If it is a hardware issue, there _may_ be some information provided by the command:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail -25
> ...



Yes I know this device works because on this computer I had it running win7 and ubuntu and on win7 it worked fine. (I do know it works on other devices as well)

In lsusb, does it not show the device here:



```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3108 D-Link System predator Bootloader Download
```

and I ran the other command:



```
chris@chris-system:~$ dmesg | tail -25
[   88.610224] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.610314] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610325] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610600] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.610756] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610768] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610785] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.610878] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610889] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.610906] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.610996] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611007] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611023] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.611114] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611126] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611143] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.611270] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611283] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611300] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.611402] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611414] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.611430] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
[   88.612914] ACPI Error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.PCI0.USB0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.612929] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0E] (Node f701dc18), AE_NOT_FOUND
[   88.612956] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, while evaluating GPE method [_L0E] (20100428/evgpe-395)
```

----------


## pytheas22

*chrisjabroni*: sorry, my mistake.  I thought the "System predator Bootloader Download" was not a wireless card because that description doesn't sound like one, plus when I googled the PCI ID of the device only one loan post came up.  But after more googling, it appears that there are several wireless cards out there (not all with your exact PCI ID) which are described in lsusb as "System predator Bootloader Download."  Unfortunately, however, all of them seem to have issues with ndiswrapper; I couldn't find any posts where someone successfully gets the device working.

But we can still try.  Based on your dmesg output, it actually does not look like the ndiswrapper is even loading at all, so that would be at least part of the problem.  You can load it manually by typing:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

After that, does a wireless device become visible in NetworkManager?  If not, what is the output at this point of:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
lshw -C Network
ndiswrapper -l
```

You seem to have a lot of weird spam in dmesg related to ACPI issues as well, but I don't think that is why ndiswrapper isn't working.

----------


## chrisjabroni

```
chris@chris-system:~$ dmesg |grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   82.844812] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   83.331762] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver neta5agu; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   83.331833] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

Right before this loads it says:


```
PCI (SYS)
```

Am i supposed to do anything at that point?
This is the output



```
chris@chris-system:~$ lshw -C network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
*-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet
       vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
       physical id: 4
       bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 91
       serial: 00:0c:6e:ec:eb:6d
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sis900 driverversion=v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006 latency=32 maxlatency=11 mingnt=52 multicast=yes
       resources: irq:19 ioport:8800(size=256) memory:d5000000-d5000fff memory:dfee0000-dfefffff
chris@chris-system:~$ ndiswrapper -l
neta5agu : driver installed
	device (07D1:3A08) present
chris@chris-system:~$
```

Sorry if this sounds like a really dumb question, but what are ACPI? And is there anything I can do to rid the issues? Or is that a totally separate issue all by itself?

----------


## pytheas22

*chrisjabroni*: thanks for the output.  This line in your dmesg output points to the problem:


```
[   83.331762] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver neta5agu; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
```

But unfortunately it doesn't provide many details.  Could you please also post:


```
grep -e ndis -e wlan -e neta5 /var/log/syslog
```

Hopefully that will provide more information about exactly why the driver doesn't want to load.

Also, are you using the 32- or 64-bit version of Ubuntu?  (If you're not sure, what is the output of "uname -m"?)  And are you sure the Windows driver that you have loaded into ndiswrapper is built for the same architecture--i.e., if you are using 32-bit Ubuntu, your Windows driver needs also to be for 32-bit versions of Windows, and ditto for the 64-bit version.  Sometimes issues on this front can produce the messages about being unable to load the driver.

As for ACPI, you can read more about it on Wikipedia (I don't know enough about it myself to explain the details), but it basically provides various services related to power management and other things.  In your case I don't think it has anything to do with the wireless card not working; I think it's just a coincidence that you get those warnings regarding ACPI spammed to your dmesg.  I googled a little and it seems like this is a common issue affecting people who don't use ndiswrapper at all.  I think you can do some things to get rid of the error messages, but let's try to get the wireless working first.



> Am i supposed to do anything at that point?


No, don't worry about that.  It always pauses for a second while reading "PCI," during which time the program is scanning your devices.  After a second or two it should show more output and return to the command line.

----------


## chrisjabroni

Well, I went digging through some old computer parts and I found an old PCI wireless adapter. Turns out as soon as I installed that, ubuntu was asking me for my wireless password. 

Solves my problem, I appreciate your help pytheas! You are very intelligent! Thank you

I'm actually gonna miss doing all these troubleshooting steps, it was kinda fun ...

----------


## pytheas22

*chrisjabroni*: glad to hear you're sorted out, and sorry we couldn't find a true solution--but if you have hardware that "just works," that's probably better, because this other wireless card seems to be kind of strange when it comes to ndiswrapper, based on the googling I did.

Enjoy Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## DarkTide

I don't kwon why I installed it in the first place. I just wnat the  standard Ubuntu driver back. No ndiswarpeer stuff (not that it's not a  good program, but my Wifi worked fine with the standard stuff).

   desktop:~$ iwlist scan

  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------


## pytheas22

*DarkTide*: you should be able to go back to the native Ubuntu driver for your device just by blacklisting ndiswrapper (i.e., add the line "blacklist ndiswrapper" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file) and making sure that the native driver is not blacklisted.

I'm not sure what your native driver is because I don't know what hardware you have, but if you post the output of these commands I could probably tell you:


```
lshw -C Network
lspci -nn
lsusb
```

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: well, it's certainly good that you can get connected with wireless turned off, even if briefly.  That helps narrow down the possible causes of the issue.  Unfortunately, the keyring bit is unrelated to the disconnects; it just pops up every time you log in so that your passwords will become available to the system.
> 
> It would be helpful to see the output of the commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail -25
> dmesg | grep -e wlan -e ndis
> ```
> ...


Sorry, I haven't been busy with midterms so I wasn't able to try those commands after the wifi disconnected. 

So after installing 11.04, if I disable the security settings on my router, I can connect just fine. No more disconnection problems.

Here is the original output of *lshw -C Network* before connecting:


```
                                   
*-network 
        description: Wireless interface 
        product: BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n 
        vendor: Broadcom Corporation 
        physical id: 0 
        bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0 
        logical name: wlan0 
        version: 03 
        serial: 00:22:69:79:2b:57 
        width: 64 bits 
        clock: 33MHz 
        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless 
        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.56+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g 
        resources: irq:17 memory:f1efc000-f1efffff memory:f0000000-f00fffff
```

Here is the code after connecting:


```
                                  
*-network 
        description: Wireless interface 
        product: BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n 
        vendor: Broadcom Corporation 
        physical id: 0 
        bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0 
        logical name: wlan0 
        version: 03 
        serial: 00:22:69:79:2b:57 
        width: 64 bits 
        clock: 33MHz 
        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless 
        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.56+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. ip=192.168.0.101 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g 
        resources: irq:17 memory:f1efc000-f1efffff memory:f0000000-f00fffff
```

The only difference I see is that I managed to get an IP address =/ 

Could a problem be that my wireless card is also N (or Draft N not sure) yet this driver is only using the G band for some reason?

EDIT: Not sure if this information will help, but I've also tried connecting to my campus' Wi-Fi.  It doesn't seem to connect to secured networks

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: any chance the connection works stably using just the native driver (i.e., the one available from the System>Administration>Additional Drivers utility) now that you've upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04?  I suppose you've already tried, but just wanted to check, as Ubuntu 11.04 should contain a more up-to-date version of the driver.

Otherwise, have you tried all the possible security configurations (WEP, WPA1, WPA2, WPA1 and WPA2) on your router, and are unable to connect with any of them?



> Could a problem be that my wireless card is also N (or Draft N not sure) yet this driver is only using the G band for some reason?


That doesn't seem like it could be the issue.  The mode should not affect the driver's ability to connect, or not, to an encrypted network.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: any chance the connection works stably using just the native driver (i.e., the one available from the System>Administration>Additional Drivers utility) now that you've upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04?  I suppose you've already tried, but just wanted to check, as Ubuntu 11.04 should contain a more up-to-date version of the driver.
> 
> Otherwise, have you tried all the possible security configurations (WEP, WPA1, WPA2, WPA1 and WPA2) on your router, and are unable to connect with any of them?
> 
> 
> That doesn't seem like it could be the issue.  The mode should not affect the driver's ability to connect, or not, to an encrypted network.


I just tried connecting at my friend's place whose router is secured by WEP.  It works perfectly so I guess WPA2 is the problem

EDIT:
I don't think the native Broadcom driver will work any better now that I'm on 11.04.  On the "Additional Drivers" window, it states on top that proprietary drivers updates and corrections depend on the manufacturer. "Ubuntu cannot fix or improve these drivers."

----------


## pytheas22

> I just tried connecting at my friend's place whose router is secured by WEP. It works perfectly so I guess WPA2 is the problem


That's encouraging.  If you're able to switch your router to WPA1, or to play with the WPA2 settings generally, I'd see if that makes a difference.  There are a variety of combinations when it comes to this stuff: you can generally choose to use WPA1, WPA2 or both WPA1 and WPA2 at the same time, and you should also have choices between AES and TKIP for the encryption scheme.  You may find a configuration that will allow you to connect.

It's also possible that changing the channel of your router might make a difference.

If none of the above helps, I could tell you how to try doing the WPA connection from the command line, but that's quite complicated and it would be great if you were able simply to configure your router in a way that solves the issue.

----------


## dngen

Earlier, I was at a friends house testing the wireless.  It doesn't work on any WPA/WPA2 encrypted networks.

I found out that the reason the original driver I've been using with ndiswrapper (the "bcmwl6.inf" file) isn't compatible with ndiswrapper because it is a Vista driver. 

The one you recommended for me that works on all wireless networks besides WPA/WPA2 was the "bcmwl5.inf". After searching around on Dell's driver website, I found out that that's the XP driver for the same wireless card.

Does the fact that I'm using an XP driver affect why I can't connect to WPA/WPA2?

EDIT:
Just looked around ndiswrapper's website. I'm not sure what this page is explaining but could this solve my problem?
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=WPA_HowTo

----------


## pytheas22

> Just looked around ndiswrapper's website. I'm not sure what this page is explaining but could this solve my problem?
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=WPA_HowTo


That page only explains how to manage a WPA connection with ndiswrapper from the command line.  Normally NetworkManager/wicd/whichever graphical frontend you use takes care of those steps for you automatically, in the background.  Trying to do WPA from the command line can sometimes be helpful for troubleshooting issues, but in your case I think the ultimate solution is going to come down to finding the right Windows wireless driver to use in conjunction with ndiswrapper.

Have you tried using the XP driver from Dell's website?  That may possibly work better than the one I suggest you use.



> Does the fact that I'm using an XP driver affect why I can't connect to WPA/WPA2?


No, normally this shouldn't be a problem.  As long as the Windows driver supports WPA, it should support WPA with ndiswrapper as well.  I think ndiswrapper just happens not to work particularly well with the Windows driver you have loaded into it now.

By the way, as far as I know (which is limited), there is no rule that Vista drivers are categorically incompatible with ndiswrapper.  Some may not work, and in general drivers for older versions of Windows tend to work better since they're simpler, but that doesn't mean that no Vista driver will work for ndiswrapper--so if you happen to have any Vista drivers that you haven't yet tested, they might be worth investigating, to see if they'd work better than the driver you currently have loaded into ndiswrapper.

----------


## dngen

> Have you tried using the XP driver from Dell's website?  That may possibly work better than the one I suggest you use.


Every driver I've tried that claims to be compatible loads up the 
"*bcmwl5.inf*" or "*bcmwl6.inf*".

From what I've learned, the *bcmwl6* is the Vista driver for the wireless card and *bcmwl5* is the XP driver.

All the drivers that you've showed me and the drivers that I've found contain one of those .inf files that load into ndiswrapper. The *bcmwl6* doesn't not work at all. While *bcmwl5*
will connect to everything except WPA/WPA2. This seems to be a common problem after googling it. 

So I think my wireless card is a lost cause.

Thank you for all your help!!! I really appreciate it.  I've tried for months to get help and you were the only one who's given me a reply.

I do have another problem though...I used the Synaptics Package Manager to completely remove "wpasupplicant" and "ndiswrapper". Something went wrong; now I can't connect using wireless and ethernet.

I get no response when plugging my laptop into the router.  Even the lights where the ethernet cord are don't show up.

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: keep in mind that just because the .inf files in the Windows drivers have the same names, they're not necessarily the same files.  They could still be different versions.

That said, if you've tried all the Windows drivers that you could find and none works as desired, there may not be a good solution.

As for your inability to connected via ethernet, are you sure NetworkManager is running and that when you click on the icon, the ethernet is enabled?  If so but it still doesn't work, what happens if you type:


```
sudo dhclient eth0
```

That command should get you connected via the wire manually, assuming your router provides dynamic addresses via dhcp, which most do.

----------


## dngen

> *dngen*: keep in mind that just because the .inf files in the Windows drivers have the same names, they're not necessarily the same files.  They could still be different versions.
> 
> That said, if you've tried all the Windows drivers that you could find and none works as desired, there may not be a good solution.
> 
> As for your inability to connected via ethernet, are you sure NetworkManager is running and that when you click on the icon, the ethernet is enabled?  If so but it still doesn't work, what happens if you type:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dhclient eth0
> ...


I should have listened to you when you suggested trying to use the Broadcom STA driver with 11.04!!! 

I reinstalled Ubuntu instead of troubleshooting why my Internet didn't work anymore (Ubuntu only takes up a small partition on my laptop so I didn't really lose anything by doing this).

I figured I'd test out the STA driver and it's giving me really good speeds comparable to when I run Windows 7.  Thank you so much for all the help you've given me!

----------


## pytheas22

*dngen*: that's great to hear.  I'm delighted you finally found a solution!

----------


## kendoazzikra

sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt3070sta.ko

Code :
insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt3070sta.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module


Whats the matter???
Help me...

----------


## pytheas22

*kendoazzikra*: please provide more information.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?  What is your kernel architecture?  How did you install the rt3070 driver (I presume you must have installed it from source code; if so, which version of the source code did you use)?

It would also be helpful to know the output of:


```
cat /etc/issue
uname -a
lshw -C Network
lsusb
lspci -nn
modinfo rt3070sta
```

----------


## rganesh27

I faced a similar problem as encountered by dngen, 

I had upgraded my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 yesterday and found my wireless connection wouldnt work...
for some reason, i had been using ndiswrapper since my first installation of Hardy heron and it has been working fine till the upgrade.

The Broadcom STA driver was also installed, but the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file had the bcm43xx blacklisted ( only today i realised the differences between the native driver method and the ndiswrapper way! ) 

the method by installing firmware-b43-lpphy-installer somehow didnt work..(installed and removed ndiswrapper as well.....nothing worked..)

later on removed everything that was broadcom and installed the ndiswrapper..ndisgtk..reboot....

now, the network manager icon still couldnt show the wireless networks, but on running "iwlist scanning" , the networks were visible..
i used
"iwlist wlan0 essid <the name> key <the password>" and could connect to the network.

i couldnt find a way to do this automatically after a re-boot.. :Sad: ... 

I installed *wicd from the software manager* as specified in a post by   *pytheas22* and it connected flawlessly!!..

thanks a ton!!!

just a small problem remains....the tray notification icon for wicd wouldnt show up...i have "wicd-client" in the startup applications, and also "exec wicd" in /etc/init/networking.conf  any help in this matter would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## tanaya chaudhuri

I hav been using ubuntu 10.04 LTS for the last 5 months... used tata photon plus for networking ...everything went fine when couple of days ago, after doing normal updates as listed by the update manager, sound went off.. to solve this, i had to remove and reinstall certain packages as listed in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...+documentation, i had to restart, after restarting, the sound problem was gone but the network manager icon went off, the modem was not getting power from the computer though the LAN wire was connected. To add to dismay, the mobile broadband connections that i had added to the network manager were gone. I tried adding the tata photon plus (huwaein) again but could not be added, reinstalled usb-mode switch data and related packages, but still the computer doesnot detect the photon as usb device... 

I have broadband dsl connection and tata photon plus too but cant use any of them.

PLZ HELP.

----------


## pytheas22

*rganesh27*: glad to hear wicd did the trick for you  :Smile:   As for starting the icon automatically, does it work if you add wicd-gtk to your startup applications?  If not, are you using traditional GNOME, or the new Unity interface?  I am not sure whether the wicd tray icon will work well in Unity.

*tanaya chaudhuri*: did the NetworkManager icon itself disappear?  Otherwise, please explain what you mean when you say it "went off."  If it is not visible, does it appear if you open a terminal and type "nm-applet"?  If this doesn't help, what is the output of:


```
ps -e | grep -e nm -e Net
```

----------


## CJ_Hudson

Thankyou pytheas22, I got it working after spending most of the day on it on a rainy Sunday! :Popcorn:

----------


## pytheas22

> Thankyou pytheas22, I got it working after spending most of the day on it on a rainy Sunday!


Glad to hear it helped  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey1911

Hi, noob-ish guy here.

I went from 10.04 running under wubu to 10.04.2 LTS on a ext4 partition. I was able to get every thing working under the old setup. But i've been running into a lot of issues this time around. The wifi worked before and still works under windows.

Google led me here, so I saved a copy of this guide to hdd and booted into ubuntu, it was still a no go. See attached logs.



```
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
wg311v3 : driver installed
device (11AB:1FAA) present
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ uname -m
x86_64
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
*-network               
description: Ethernet interface
product: 82562V 10/100 Network Connection
vendor: Intel Corporation
physical id: 19
bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0
logical name: eth0
version: 02
serial: 00:19:d1:38:41:4a
width: 32 bits       
clock: 33MHz       
capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=1.0.2-k2 firmware=1.1-2 latency=0 multicast=yes
resources: irq:26 memory:dffe0000-dfffffff memory:dffdb000-dffdbfff ioport:ecc0(size=32)  
*-network UNCLAIMED
description: Ethernet controller
product: 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
physical id: 2
bus info: pci@0000:03:02.0
version: 03
width: 32 bits
clock: 66MHz
capabilities: bus_master cap_list
configuration: latency=64
resources: memory:dded0000-ddedffff memory:ddee0000-ddeeffff
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
[sudo] password for timothy: 
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[  356.740310] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  356.784044] ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver
[  356.785137] ndiswrapper: driver wg311v3 (NETGEAR,02/22/2005,3.1.1.7) loaded
[  356.785421] ndiswrapper 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[  356.786073] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18
[  359.070300] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[  359.070309] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[  359.070321] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device ffff88009bc26680 is not initialized - not halting
[  359.070325] ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
[  359.070342] ndiswrapper 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  359.070362] ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:02.0 failed with error -22
[  359.072558] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
timothy@timothy-desktop:~$ gedit
```

Any help with this issue would be great, I'm getting tired of windows!

----------


## pytheas22

*Monkey1911*: thanks for providing all that output in your first post!

These lines from dmesg seem to point to the trouble:


```
[  359.070300] ndiswrapper (mp_init:219): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
[  359.070309] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
[  359.070321] ndiswrapper (mp_halt:262): device ffff88009bc26680 is not initialized - not halting
```

Often these "failure to initialize" are corrected by trying a different version of the Windows driver.  Are you using the same Windows driver that you had used successfully before?  If not, I'd give that same one a try again.

Otherwise, someone on this page says that the 64-bit Windows from this link worked (there are four Windows drivers at that link and the ndiswrapper testimonial unfortunately does not specify exactly which one of them was used successfully, but I'd try all the 64-bit ones available there; hopefully at least one of them will work).

Let me know how it goes.

----------


## Monkey1911

everything is the same as before, and I'm using the drivers that were recommended in a guide I found on the ubuntu support site.
Guide is from this link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...l%29|%28AND%29

Used the drivers that are linked to in the AMD-64 part of the guide.

I followed this guide exactly, and so far everything has worked except for modprobe. If this thing keeps it up I may just say screw it and buy a pci wifi card with native drivers next payday. 

I'm trying to learn android developing and it's kind of hard to do that when I'm stuck using windows.

----------


## pytheas22

*Monkey1911*: I'm not sure whether you mean that you've tried other Windows drivers or not.  The one you have currently loaded is not working for obscure reasons, but a different driver may work better.  If you can find a different version, I'd give it a try (make sure to remove the one you currently have loaded first).  There are a number of links to Windows drivers for your chipset if you search http://www.burnthesorbonne.com/?page_id=32 for "11AB:1FAA" (in quotes).

Otherwise, it might possibly help to compile ndiswrapper from source, but I think that's less likely to make a difference.

Other than that, I'm afraid that new hardware might be your only option.

(For the record, there was once a native driver in development that would have supported your device called mrv8k, but the project looks like it died a long time ago.  The driver source is still available at http://www.saillard.org/linux/mrv8k/files/ but I had no luck compiling it on Ubuntu 11.04.)

----------


## u4ric

Hello

I have had the Windows Wireless Drivers software running on my system for a few months without any problems but after a system update today it has stopped responding. I tried removing and reinstalling but it still not working. When I try and run it by selecting it from the system preferences a window opens but it is blank and has to be forced closed. I also tried running the "ndiswrapper -l" command in the terminal but that also doesn't respond. Every thing else is running fine.

Any help would be very much appreciated and thank you for your time.

Here are some details, not quite sure what else you might need:
Release 11.04(natty)
Kernel Linux 2.6.38-8-generic
GNOME 2.32.1

----------


## u4ric

Sorry I should have read the first post completely, i'm really desperate to fix this problem and have been trying for the last 13 hours and its not gone 1am.

So I did the "dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan" command and got the "unknown symbol" error. I tried searching google and although I got a few results none of them made any sense to me, a novice linux user.

So I then tried step 7 of compiling the software from source, followed the instructions and have ended up with the same problem.

So the exact error i'm getting from the "dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan" is:



> [    8.112218] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [    9.780333] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
> [    9.780345] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
> [    9.780361] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
> [    9.780370] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
> [    9.780383] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
> [    9.780392] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'
> [    9.780404] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
> [    9.780413] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
> ...


I hope this helps but for now I really need to sleep. Thanks.

----------


## u4ric

Grrrrr this is so frustrating. I turned on my PC this morning, opened ndiswrapper and without any thing being changed it worked. Sadly I didn't have time to set it up as I had to go out. I did notice though that my bcmwl6 driver was already loaded into it even though I had removed ndiswrapper and recompiled it like in the guide. Could it be that I need to remove the driver and reload it and if so how would I go about doing this?

So I got home this evening thinking it had some how fixed itself, turned on my PC, again changed nothing and its stopped working again!

----------


## pytheas22

*u4ric*: sorry to hear about these frustrations.  That behavior is strange; my guess is that you may have gotten an updated kernel via Ubuntu updates that's not cooperating with ndiswrapper as the previous kernel did.  But it's hard to say for sure that that happened.

In any case, when you next boot your computer and the wireless isn't working, please first try removing the ndiswrapper module with:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
```

Then load it again with:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Does it work now, or does the terminal still hang on you?  If the latter, we can try some other things to fix the problem--unfortunately I'm on the way out the door at the moment but can respond with more details later if necessary.

By the way, if you're really frustrated with this, reinstalling Ubuntu would probably solve the problem.  We can also hopefully find a simpler and less dramatic solution that wouldn't require so much work, but if you just want the issue to go away, a full reinstall would be the most direct route.

----------


## u4ric

Hey pytheas22, thanks for your reply.

Before I read your reply I decided to just try reinstalling Ubuntu and set up ndiswrapper with help from your guide like I did the first time I got it working a few months ago but I got as far as the reboot in step 3, then when I got back into Ubuntu I ran into the same problem again.

So I tried "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" and got this error "ERROR: Module ndiswrapper is in use"

ndiswrapper was not open, I even checking the running processes list in the system monitor and it wasn't there but when ever I do "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" it just keeps coming up with the same error.

----------


## pytheas22

*u4ric*: ndiswrapper wouldn't be listed in the system monitor because it's a kernel module, not a process.  But that error message is still strange and may help uncover the root of your problem.

If you type:


```
lsmod | grep ndis
```

what output do you get?  This will tell you whether there are any modules loaded that are depending on ndiswrapper, which could be why the system is preventing you from unloading it.

Also, do you still get the "Module ndiswrapper is in use" error if you first type:


```
sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
```

That will deactivate the wireless interface, which may allow you to unload the ndiswrapper module without issue.  If that works, please try loading it again and see if it brings up your device successfully on the second try.

It could also be helpful to know, right after you've booted your computer and the desktop has loaded, what the output of the following commands are:


```
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
iwconfig
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
```

Finally, if you know the PCI ID of your device, that would be helpful as well (if you don't know it, please post the output of the commands "lspci -nn" and "lsusb").

----------


## u4ric

Sorry for the late reply, no had the time to spend on this like I would have liked. Also very much appreciate the help pytheas22, I know how precious time is  :Wink: 

lsmod | grep ndis:



> ndiswrapper           192828  0


sudo ifconfig wlan0 down:



> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device


dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan:



> [   11.453720] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
> [   11.695355] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
> [   11.695367] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
> [   11.695383] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
> [   11.695392] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
> [   11.695405] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
> [   11.695414] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'
> [   11.695426] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
> [   11.695435] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
> ...


iwconfig:



> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.


lshw -C Network:



> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
>   *-network               
>        description: Ethernet interface
>        product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
>        physical id: 0
>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
>        logical name: eth0
>        version: 01
> ...


sudo iwlist scan:



> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


lspci -nn:



> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub [8086:2770] (rev 02)
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port [8086:2771] (rev 02)
> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 01)
> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 01)
> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 4 [8086:27d6] (rev 01)
> 00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 01)
> 00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 01)
> 00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 01)
> 00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 01)
> ...


lsusb:



> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 045e:0750 Microsoft Corp. Wired Keyboard 600
> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

----------


## pytheas22

*u4ric*: sorry for the slow response; I was traveling this weekend.

From the output you posted, it's clear that ndiswrapper doesn't like the Windows driver you have loaded into it.  I'm not sure why that problem only began occurring now, but it's possible you would have better luck if you tried a different version of the Windows driver--e.g., try the Windows 2000 driver instead of the XP one, or try version 1.0 of the driver instead of version 2.0.

I notice also, however, that your chipset should be supported by the native Linux b43 driver, which is built into Ubuntu.  This means you shouldn't actually need to use ndiswrapper at all; as long as you're running a version of Ubuntu released in the last couple of years, you should be able to get the card working simply by running:


```
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo modprobe b43
```

If you try this and the card still doesn't work, please let me know the output at this point of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e b43
iwconfig
```

Unless there's a reason you can't use the b43 driver, I would recommend giving up on ndiswrapper and going the b43 route.  The latter driver provides more features and should generally work better.

----------


## u4ric

The sudo rmmod b43 and sudo rmmod ssb output this:



> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
> ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules


I will try ndiswrapper with some older drivers.

----------


## u4ric

Yes! pytheas22 thank you so much, can't tell you how pleased I am to have finally fixed this. I was using the bcmwl6 vista driver on ndiswrapper so I took your advice and tried the older bcmwl5 and it instantly sprung into life  :Very Happy:

----------


## pytheas22

*u4ric*: glad to hear you've gotten it sorted out  :Smile:   For the record, the error messages you received when attempting to use the native b43 driver were normal (I should have warned you you might see them) and as long as you didn't receive any other errors, b43 should still have brought the device up.  But if you have it working now with ndiswrapper and an older Windows driver, then tant mieux, as the French say.

----------


## Arthur Mitchell

Hi

I am brand new to ubuntu and xubuntu. An install of Ubuntu 11.04 on a newish PC is working a treat and I am hooked! I have installed Xubuntu 11.04 on my older laptop which has a Netgear WG511v2 pcmcia card. I have read a number of the threads about this card having issues not being recognised by Xubuntu. I have to admit I am struggling with the whole code entry stuff and my first attempt to run sudo ndiswrapper -l resulted in command not found. I have tried to work this out but I am lost. Can anyone help me with a simple step by step guide, and yes I do mean simple! I have downloaded the marvel chipset drivers and put them into a folder I named Netgear. These include mrv8335.inf and mrv8335xp.sys files.

If you can help me it would be greatly appreciated. At this stage I get no power or activity lights on the pcmcia card and I can not see it identified in the network manager.

Otherwise the features are working well and it has breathed a new lease of life into the old laptop.

Regards and many thanks in advance

Arthur

----------


## pytheas22

*Arthur Mitchell*: please post the output of the following commands from your laptop and I will try to find you instructions for getting the wireless card working:


```
lspci -nn
lsusb
uname -rm
```

Please also let me know if you're able to plug the laptop into a wired connection temporarily (it would be helpful if you can so that you can download files you'll need to get the wireless working).

----------


## Dysman

*@ pytheas22*

Just a quick note of appreciation and to say thanks, I'm new to the Ubuntu forums but I have to say that I am very impressed, got my wireless card issue sorted by reading the first page of the thread. 

Happy Days and keep up the good work

----------


## pytheas22

*Dysman*: glad to know it helped and thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## ja50n

I am absolutely new to Ubuntu. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 onto my laptop. The internal wifi doesn't work, this is a hand me down laptop. I bought a Linksys AE 1200 wireless-N USB Adapter for the laptop. And of course it is made for a Windows OS. Im not familiar really with any of the tech talk, but with that said, is there anything I can do to get this to work on my laptop?

I have a Gateway M-6309 Laptop
The USB adapter is a Linksys AE 1200 wireless-N USB Adapter
I'm running Ubuntu 11.04

I hope I have everything. Thanks in advance for any help.

Jason

----------


## pytheas22

*ja50n*: if you could please open a terminal and post the output of these commands, I should be able to help you get the device working:



```
lscpi -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
uname -a
```

I'm in New York with power going on and off, so I may not be able to get back to you quickly, but I'll do my best to respond punctually.

----------


## MickM

I have a usb N Mini 802.11n Wi-Fi adaptor dongle.
I have downloaded from the cd supplied a linux driver in cd desktop/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.1324.20110126

How do I install this driver?

After running lsusb result:-
TravelMate-2300:~$ lsusb
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 

TravelMate-2300:~$ *lsmod | grep ndis*
ndiswrapper           192828  0 
carol@carol-TravelMate-2300:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[ 1211.935662] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 1211.974183] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: there are instructions in post #6 of this thread that explain how to compile a driver for your device using source code downloaded from Realtek's website.  You could probably also compile the driver using the code on the CD, but I would stick with the downloaded code since that poster attests that it works, plus it may be more up-to-date than the software available on the CD.

Please follow those directions and let me know if you run into trouble.  They'll require that you have a working Internet connection; if you have nowhere to plug in temporarily to get online, we could work around that, although it would be much simpler if you can just get online temporarily.

By the way, according to this bug report your wireless card has recently received official support in the Linux kernel, and when Ubuntu 11.10 is released in October your card should "just work" out-of-the-box.  The current latest version of Ubuntu (11.04) has an older kernel that lacks the driver for your device, hence why you have to compile it yourself.

EDIT: also, the last post of that bug report says that simply installing a backports package should provide the driver you need.  I would try that before anything else since it's the simplest solution: just open a terminal (while connected to the Internet) and type:



```
sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
```

Then reboot and the wireless should work.

----------


## MickM

Thanks Pytheas22,
I used the code you provided and rebooted and it worked. Great work, I took a couple of days reading this thread and used the terminal for a number of different attempts until I had to ask for help. Again thank you and great work, my wife will be very very happy  :Capital Razz:  
Code:
sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic
Then reboot and the wireless should work.
__________________

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: glad it worked.  I'm not sure, but it's possible it may stop working again when you upgrade your kernel (via Ubuntu Updates).  If that happens, let me know and it should be an easy fix.

And of course when you upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 you should no longer have to worry about any of this.

----------


## irvken

what does it mean if 'sudo lshw -C network' produces no output?

----------


## pytheas22

*irvken*: that would probably mean that the system detects no networking hardware (either wired or wireless) present at all.  It could also be a bug in the lshw program, though.  Do the "lspci -nn" or "lsusb" commands reveal any networking hardware?  If you're not sure what to look for, feel free to post your output here.

Also, note that when you run "lshw -C Network" it takes a couple of seconds for the program to scan your system and return results.  Make sure you're not cutting it off before it has time to finish.

----------


## StApnea

I am new to Ubuntu. I have 11.04 installed on it's own partition, not Wubi or a virtual machine. 
My wired connection works fine, but I'm having trouble with the wireless.

The first step seems to work fine. The terminal looks like 

jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ ndiswrapper -l
net8192cu : driver installed
    device (050D:2103) present

When I code lsusb the USB wireless adapter shows and it's ID is the 050D:2103, the same as what come up under ndiswrapper -l 
The driver and my OS are both 32-bit

So everything is fine until I get to step 3. 
The terminal looks like
jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 19
       bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:21:70:08:a9:f9
       size: 100Mbit/s
       capacity: 1Gbit/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=1.2.20-k2 duplex=full firmware=1.4-0 ip=192.168.15.3 latency=0 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s
       resources: irq:41 memory:fe9e0000-fe9fffff memory:fe9db000-fe9dbfff ioport:ecc0(size=32)
WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.

So, it doesn't show the wireless adapter, only the built in Ethernet. I've tried it with the Ethernet unplugged and networks disabled, if that makes any difference. 
The adapter is a Belkin N300 Micro,  Part # F7D2102  and it works fine under Windows. 
Thanks!

----------


## pytheas22

*StApnea*: your situation sounds strange, but hopefully a little more information would point us in the right direction.  Please post the output of these commands, in this order (the first command may have no output):


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e 2103 -ie usb
```

----------


## StApnea

I think I may have done something wrong, it doesn't seem to recognize the 'gre' command. Here is out put.





jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  
 [sudo] password for jhon:  
 jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ dmesg | gre ndis -e 2103 -ie usb  
 No command 'gre' found, did you mean:  
  Command 'ge' from package 'pvm-examples' (universe)  
  Command 'grep' from package 'grep' (main)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.5-super' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.1-classic' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.5-classic-common' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.1-super' (universe)  
  Command 're' from package 're' (universe)  
  Command 'gle' from package 'gle-graphics' (universe)  
  Command 'grc' from package 'grc' (universe)  
  Command 'grc' from package 'gnuradio-companion' (universe)  
  Command 'grn' from package 'groff' (main)  
  Command 'gri' from package 'gri' (universe)  
 gre: command not found  
 jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$

----------


## StApnea

Sorry, the first time I didn't have one of the -e

jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  
 [sudo] password for jhon:  
 jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ dmesg | gre -e ndis -e 2103 -ie usb  
 No command 'gre' found, did you mean:  
  Command 'ge' from package 'pvm-examples' (universe)  
  Command 'grep' from package 'grep' (main)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.5-super' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.1-classic' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.5-classic-common' (universe)  
  Command 'gpre' from package 'firebird2.1-super' (universe)  
  Command 're' from package 're' (universe)  
  Command 'gle' from package 'gle-graphics' (universe)  
  Command 'grc' from package 'grc' (universe)  
  Command 'grc' from package 'gnuradio-companion' (universe)  
  Command 'grn' from package 'groff' (main)  
  Command 'gri' from package 'gri' (universe)  
 gre: command not found  
 jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$

----------


## pytheas22

*StApnea*: sorry sorry sorry, that was my fault.  It was a typo and should have been "grep" instead of "gre."  I need to proofread...

Please when you're able post the output of:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
dmesg | grep -e ndis -e 2103 -ie usb
```

I corrected the mistake in the post above, too.

----------


## StApnea

Alrighty then, here's what I get. 

jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  [sudo] password for jhon:  jhon@jhon-OptiPlex-755:~$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e 2103 -ie usb  [    2.384819] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs  [    2.384819] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub  [    2.384819] usbcore: registered new device driver usb  [    3.042538] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver  [    3.042609] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1  [    3.060022] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00  [    3.060151] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.060293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2  [    3.080022] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00  [    3.080153] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.080239] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver  [    3.080252] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver  [    3.080325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3  [    3.080481] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.080600] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4  [    3.080761] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.080870] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5  [    3.084175] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.084299] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6  [    3.084447] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.084557] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7  [    3.084707] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found  [    3.392036] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2  [    3.636022] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3  [    3.768560] hub 2-6:1.0: USB hub found  [    4.196158] usb 2-6.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4  [    4.291435] hub 2-6.1:1.0: USB hub found  [    4.564283] usb 2-6.1.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5  [    4.732286] usb 2-6.1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6  [    4.852135] input: Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6.1/2-6.1.3/2-6.1.3:1.0/input/input2  [    4.852240] generic-usb 0003:05AC:020B.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1.3/input0  [    4.856969] input: Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6.1/2-6.1.3/2-6.1.3:1.1/input/input3  [    4.857069] generic-usb 0003:05AC:020B.0003: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1.3/input1  [    4.857088] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid  [    4.857090] usbhid: USB HID core driver  [    4.921896] input: Primax Electronics Apple Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6.1/2-6.1.1/2-6.1.1:1.0/input/input4  [    4.922006] apple 0003:05AC:0304.0001: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Primax Electronics Apple Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1.1/input0  [   14.824251] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)  [   15.704013] usb 2-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2  [   16.080891] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'PoUnregisterPowerSettingCallback'  [   16.080899] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'PoRegisterPowerSettingCallback'  [   16.080967] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'  [   16.080974] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'  [   16.080981] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'  [   16.080988] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'  [   16.080995] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'  [   16.081001] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'  [   16.081008] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'  [   16.081015] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'  [   16.081022] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'  [   16.081029] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'  [   16.081036] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisDeregisterDeviceEx'  [   16.081042] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'  [   16.081049] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'  [   16.081082] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'  [   16.081089] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'  [   16.081099] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'  [   16.081116] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRegisterDeviceEx'  [   16.081123] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'  [   16.081139] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'  [   16.081151] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'  [   16.081157] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'  [   16.081162] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'  [   16.081164] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'net8192cu'  [   16.081591] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver net8192cu; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'  [   16.081634] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

----------


## pytheas22

*StApnea*: next time please use the [code] tags (or press the button in the text box that looks like #)--it makes things much easier to read  :Smile: 

As for your troubles, from your dmesg output it looks like the problem is the Windows driver you have loaded.  ndiswrapper doesn't want to work with it.  Unfortunately, there's not much specific feedback on why, but generally in situations like this you often have better luck if you try a different version of the Windows driver--e.g., try the Windows 2000 version instead of the Windows XP one, or try version 2.0 of the driver instead of 1.0.

If you can find another Windows driver, I would give that a try (make sure to uninstall the Windows driver you currently have loaded first).  Otherwise, there's a native driver (described in the last post of this page) that we could try for your card, although it seems like the driver is not yet all there and it would probably be better to use ndiswrapper if you can find a Windows driver it likes.

----------


## StApnea

Sorry about the flotsam and jetsam disorder of the last post, now I know.

It worked! Shiny! Installing a different version of the driver fixed the problem. 
Thank you!

----------


## pytheas22

*StApnea*: glad to hear.  Enjoy Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: glad it worked.  I'm not sure, but it's possible it may stop working again when you upgrade your kernel (via Ubuntu Updates).  If that happens, let me know and it should be an easy fix.
> 
> And of course when you upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 you should no longer have to worry about any of this.


Hi Pytheas22
This was way back in September.

And of course when you upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 you should no longer have to worry about any of this.]

Well I have updated to 11.10 and now the wireless does not work again.
Please help, I have done the same as before however it still does not work.

Thanks
Mick M

__________________

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: sorry to hear the upgrade broke your wireless.  I had assumed that since the driver you needed was included in a backport package for Ubuntu 11.04, it would have made its way into 11.10; however, although the rtl8192cu driver which is included in Ubuntu 11.10 should support your device, it seems not to work well.

There's a bug report about this issue.  From what I gather looking over the information there, your card might start working if you simply type:



```
sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If that doesn't bring up your device, though, or if the card doesn't work well after, please try the solution from post #13 of the bug report, which involves installing the driver from Realtek's website.  If you need more step-by-step instructions on how to download and install the driver, let me know.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: sorry to hear the upgrade broke your wireless.  I had assumed that since the driver you needed was included in a backport package for Ubuntu 11.04, it would have made its way into 11.10; however, although the rtl8192cu driver which is included in Ubuntu 11.10 should support your device, it seems not to work well.
> 
> There's a bug report about this issue.  From what I gather looking over the information there, your card might start working if you simply type:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...


Hi pytheas22,
I have done everything above, still cannot connect via wireless, I do have internet connection via the ethernet. Can you please help.  :Confused:

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: sorry that didn't help.  Please post the output of the following commands so I'll know more about your situation:


```
dmesg | grep -ie real -e wlan -e rtl
modinfo rtl8192cu
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
ifconfig
iwconfig
```

Unfortunately I'm going to be traveling starting tomorrow and may not be able to respond to you as quickly as I'd like, but I'll do my best.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: sorry that didn't help.  Please post the output of the following commands so I'll know more about your situation:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -ie real -e wlan -e rtl
> modinfo rtl8192cu
> lshw -C Network
> sudo iwlist scan
> ifconfig
> ...



Hi pytheas22,
As requested below are the results.

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ dmesg | grep -ie real -e wlan -e rtl
[   30.287689] rtl8192cu: MAC address: 00:0f:11:23:08:11
[   30.287699] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0
[   30.379073] rtl8192cu: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1
[   30.391098] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'
[   30.394138] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu
[   30.519887] rtl8192cu: MAC auto ON okay!
[   30.576089] rtl8192cu: Tx queue select: 0x05
[   30.580230] rtl8192c: Loading firmware file rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin
[   30.974674] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   51.157251] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   51.356029] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   51.556038] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   51.756031] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   57.564798] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   57.764032] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   57.964026] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   58.164028] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   63.931864] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   64.128027] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   64.328033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   64.528030] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   70.318049] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   70.516045] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   70.716026] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   70.916032] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   76.688862] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   76.888032] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   77.088031] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   77.288027] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   83.055690] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   83.252033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   83.452033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   83.652030] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   89.434244] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   89.632035] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   89.832040] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   90.032039] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[   95.841290] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[   96.040037] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[   96.240038] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[   96.440024] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  102.216620] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  102.416049] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  102.616046] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  102.816045] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  108.622404] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  108.820028] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  109.020033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  109.220033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  122.563682] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  122.760033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  122.960042] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  123.160036] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  128.947117] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  129.144034] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  129.344029] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  129.544033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  135.327930] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  135.524029] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  135.724033] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  135.924031] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  141.715982] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  141.916030] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  142.116048] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  142.316019] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
[  153.820430] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 1/3)
[  154.020026] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 2/3)
[  154.220030] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 (try 3/3)
[  154.420031] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:e4:d6:64 timed out
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ modinfo rtl8192cu
filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin
description:    Realtek 8192C/8188C 802.11n USB wireless
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger	<Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Ziv Huang	<ziv_huang@realtek.com>
author:         Georgia		<georgia@realtek.com>
srcversion:     9550D79A3F9B707741FF904
alias:          usb:v7392p7822d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2019pAB2Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p330Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3309d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3307d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v07B8p8178d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v07B8p8178d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v07AAp0056d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0586p341Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v3359p13D3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v3358p13D3d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v7392p7811d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v20F4p648Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2019pED17d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2019pAB2Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v2001p3308d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v103Cp1629d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0EB0p9071d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0DF6p0052d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0846p9041d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v07B8p8189d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v07B8p8188d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v06F8pE033d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v050Dp1102d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8177d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8754d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp817Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8177d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8176d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8170d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
alias:          usb:v0BDAp8191d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
depends:        rtlwifi,mac80211,rtl8192c-common
vermagic:       3.0.0-12-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for carolm: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: C0:3F:0E:E4:D6:64
                    Channel:3
                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-38 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"mickencarol"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000d92eabef6d
                    Extra: Last beacon: 368ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000B6D69636B656E6361726F6C
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 030103
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD070050F202000100
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:c9:7b:52:da  
          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:c9ff:fe7b:52da/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1261 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1260229 (1.2 MB)  TX bytes:173678 (173.6 KB)
          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:11:23:08:11  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: hmmm, it looks like the version of the driver you were using was just bad.  Did you try compiling the driver using the code from Realtek's website, according to the instructions in post #13 of this bug report?  Were you able to compile the driver and load it?  From what I'm reading that seems to be the solution, as the version of the driver that ships with Ubuntu 11.10 is not stable.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: hmmm, it looks like the version of the driver you were using was just bad.  Did you try compiling the driver using the code from Realtek's website, according to the instructions in post #13 of this bug report?  Were you able to compile the driver and load it?  From what I'm reading that seems to be the solution, as the version of the driver that ships with Ubuntu 11.10 is not stable.


Hi Pytheas22,
Yes I did that and downloaded the driver /home/carolm/Downloads/RTL8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922.zip
 I extracted it :-  /home/carolm/Downloads/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922 
tried $ sudo sh install.sh result was :

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ sudo sh install.sh
[sudo] password for carolm: 
sh: Can't open install.sh
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ 
So this is where I have been stuck.

Thanks 
Mick M

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: I got the driver from Realtek's site to compile by downloading the file, cd'ing into the directory and doing:


```
chmod +x install.sh
sudo ./install.sh
```

It then built and installed the driver.  In the process it removed the old version of the driver.

I did this only my Ubuntu 11.04 netbook, which is the only machine I have available at the moment while I'm traveling, but hopefully the process would work the same on Ubuntu 11.10.  I'd give it a try.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: I got the driver from Realtek's site to compile by downloading the file, cd'ing into the directory and doing:
> 
> 
> ```
> chmod +x install.sh
> sudo ./install.sh
> ```
> 
> It then built and installed the driver.  In the process it removed the old version of the driver.
> ...


pytheas22,
Please excuse my ignorance, what do you mean by "cd'ing into the directory" and how do I do that?
I have downloaded the driver it's in the Download folder. Also I can wait till you get back home and you are more comfortable.
MickM

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: no worries; I should have been lighter on the geek talk.  By "cd'ing" I meant using the "cd" command to change into the directory where the driver files are located.  If the zip file is in your Downloads directory, then you would type "cd ~/Downloads" to cd into that directory.  Then unzip the file with "unzip RTL8192CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20119022.zip" (or whatever the filename is) and run the installer script.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: no worries; I should have been lighter on the geek talk.  By "cd'ing" I meant using the "cd" command to change into the directory where the driver files are located.  If the zip file is in your Downloads directory, then you would type "cd ~/Downloads" to cd into that directory.  Then unzip the file with "unzip RTL8192CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20119022.zip" (or whatever the filename is) and run the installer script.


Hi pytheas22,
This is what I did and the result. What am I doing wrong or have I missed something? Sorry for taking up so much of your time.


carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~/Downloads$ unzip RTL8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922.zip 
Archive:  RTL8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922.zip 
replace RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/android_reference_codes/realtek_wifi_SDK_for_android_20110715.txt? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: A 
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/android_reference_codes/realtek_wifi_SDK_for_android_20110715.txt  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/android_reference_codes/SoftapController_realtek.cpp  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/HowTo build driver under kernel tree.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/HowTo enable driver to support WIFI certification test.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/HowTo enable the power saving functionality.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/HowTo support more VidPids.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/HowTo support new platform.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/linux_dhcp_server_notes.txt   inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/Quick_Start_Guide_for_SoftAP.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/RTK Wi-Fi Direct Programming guide.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/RTL8192C_usb_quick_installation_guide.ppt  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/sample_code/WiFi_Direct_User_Interface/p2p_api_test_linux.c  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/sample_code/WiFi_Direct_User_Interface/p2p_test.h  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/sample_code/WiFi_Direct_User_Interface/p2p_ui_test_linux.c  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/sample_code/WiFi_Direct_User_Interface/Start Guide P2P User Interface Linux.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/SoftAP_Mode_features.doc   inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/Wireless tools porting guide.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/document/wpa_cli_with_wpa_supplicant.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922.tar.gz  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/install.sh  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/readme.txt  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/ReleaseNotes.doc  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/rtl_hostapd.conf  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/wireless_tools.29.tar.gz  
 extracting: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/wpa_0_6_9.conf  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/wpa_0_8.conf  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9_wps_patch_20100201_1.zip  
  inflating: RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wpa_supplicant_hostapd/wpa_supplicant_hostapd-0.8_rtw_20110824.zip  
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~/Downloads$ 

carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ chmod +x install.sh
chmod: cannot access `install.sh': No such file or directory
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ sudo ./install.sh
[sudo] password for carolm: 
sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$

----------


## SlaneBoy

Good morning - I presume that this is the right place. I've dual booted Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot onto my XP SP3 and have come to the undeniable conclusion that I'm looking at an impossible task. I've been attempting to load the WLAN adapter that uses a Realtek RTL 8188CUS onto this Linux v3.0.0.12 generic kernel and it's so impossible that it has already defeated a pro from the Geek Squad. Ndiswrapper sees the existing driver for XP as an Invalid driver. Imagine that!! Worked immediately on Windows but gets spit out on Ubuntu. Tried loading the newest Linux 3.0 - 3.1 Linux driver as a module with make/make install and crashed my Dell OptiPlex GX 260! I'm an Electronics Tech and this should be an Automatic with a stable Operating System. Unfortunately, I'm so challenged by this that I can't quit in any way/shape or form. Is there a Realtek RTL 81922SU module built into this Oneiric Ocelot? And, if there is, how come it doesn't enable itself like Windows products would do? I'm very disappointed with Linux to the point of calling it a day alltogether. What to do? Keep trying to find a Windows driver that ndiswrapper will accept?  I see roughly 25 networks and have connected to an open,unencrypted one but the Internet door is Padlocked in the extreme. I've never(ever) seen anything quite like this. Maybe one of you gentlemen have a secret key that will open the door and allow me to experiment with Ubuntu before I become violent. I have the patience of God but I must be in Hell with this issue. Maybe one of your Administrators can get me into Purgatory. Thanx and, by all means, have a very nice day from Philadelphia PA .

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: no worries about my time; if I didn't want to volunteer it I wouldn't be here!  Plus I'm back from traveling as of today and so I should be able to respond faster.

The problem was that you didn't cd into the directory containing the files after you unzipped them.  After typing "unzip RTL8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922.zip" and before typing "chmod +x install.sh" try doing "cd RTL81*"  Then proceed as before.  This should work.

I wish I could think of a simpler way for you to do this, or one that wouldn't require the command line, but because of the way Realtek has packaged this driver I think this is the only approach.

*SlaneBoy*: sorry to hear about your experience.  Unfortunately wireless on Ubuntu is not always as pain-free as it would be in an ideal world--though in Ubuntu's defense, there are very many wireless devices which do "just work" out-of-the-box, with absolutely no installation of third-party drivers necessary.  That's a lot better than Windows can do.

Unfortunately there is apparently no driver built into Ubuntu for your particular device (either that, or for some reason the driver exists but is not loading properly; that's unlikely, however).  In most cases you can solve this problem either by installing a native Linux driver yourself, if one exists, or failing that you can use ndiswrapper in conjunction with a Windows driver.  (The "invalid driver" message you received while trying ndiswrapper before usually means that you didn't install the Windows driver properly.)

To figure out what to do in your situation, we will need to know exactly which wireless chipset you have.  Knowing the device name ("RTL 81922SU") is not always sufficient because often manufacturers will change the wireless chipsets while still selling devices under the same exact name (this is one of the reasons that wireless issues can be complicated for Linux users).

If you post the output of these commands they'll tell me the wireless chipset, as well as some other information that might be useful to advise you on how to get the device working:


```
lsusb
lspci -nn
lshw -C Network
uname -a
dmesg | grep -ie rtl -e wlan
```

You run these commands by in a terminal window, which you can open by pressing the keys control-alt-t at he same time, or by launching it from the Ubuntu menu.

----------


## MickM

Hi pytheas22,
Well that worked OK this computer now has wireless. Sorry I no longer have wireless, after rebooting to check. 
There is an error message at the end of the install as can be seen below.


carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~$ cd RTL81*
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922$  chmod +x install.sh
carolm@carolm-OptiPlex-GX620:~/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922$ sudo ./install.sh
[sudo] password for carolm: 
		Auto install for 8192cu
		September, 1 2010 v 1.0.0
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/clean
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/efuse/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/efuse/rtw_efuse.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_cmd.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_debug.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_eeprom.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_ieee80211.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_io.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_ioctl_query.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_ioctl_rtl.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_ioctl_set.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_mlme.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_mlme_ext.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_mp.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_mp_ioctl.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_p2p.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_pwrctrl.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_recv.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_rf.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_security.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_sta_mgt.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_wlan_util.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_xmit.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/hal_init.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_cmd.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_dm.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_hal_init.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_phycfg.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rf6052.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_rxdesc.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_sreset.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/Hal8192CUHWImg.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_led.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_recv.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/rtl8192cu_xmit.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_halinit.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_ops_ce.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_ops_linux.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/hal/rtl8192c/usb/usb_ops_xp.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/ifcfg-wlan0
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/autoconf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/basic_types.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/big_endian.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/generic.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/little_endian.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/swab.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/byteorder/swabb.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/circ_buf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/cmd_osdep.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/drv_conf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/drv_types.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/drv_types_ce.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/drv_types_linux.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/drv_types_xp.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/ethernet.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/farray.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/h2clbk.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192CEHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192CPhyCfg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192CPhyReg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192CUHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DEHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DETestHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DPhyCfg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DPhyReg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DUHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/Hal8192DUTestHWImg.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/hal_init.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/ieee80211.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/ieee80211_ext.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/if_ether.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/ip.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/mlme_osdep.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/mp_custom_oid.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/nic_spec.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/osdep_ce_service.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/osdep_intf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/osdep_service.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/pci_hal.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/pci_ops.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/pci_osintf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/recv_osdep.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_cmd.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_dm.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_event.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_hal.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_led.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_recv.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_rf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_spec.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_sreset.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192c_xmit.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_cmd.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_dm.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_hal.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_led.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_recv.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_rf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_spec.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtl8192d_xmit.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_byteorder.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_cmd.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_debug.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_eeprom.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_efuse.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_event.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_ht.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_io.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_ioctl.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_ioctl_query.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_ioctl_rtl.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_ioctl_set.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_led.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_mlme.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_mlme_ext.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_mp.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_mp_ioctl.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_mp_phy_regdef.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_p2p.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_pwrctrl.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_qos.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_recv.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_rf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_security.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_version.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/rtw_xmit.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_hal.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_ops.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_ops_ce.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_ops_linux.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_ops_xp.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sdio_osintf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/sta_info.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/usb_hal.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/usb_ops.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/usb_osintf.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/usb_vendor_req.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/wifi.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/wlan_bssdef.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/xmit_osdep.h
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/Kconfig
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/Makefile
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/ioctl_linux.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/mlme_linux.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/pci_intf.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/recv_linux.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/sdio_intf.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/linux/xmit_linux.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/os_dep/osdep_service.c
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/runwpa
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/wlan0dhcp
rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922
Authentication requested [root] for make driver:
make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build M=/home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922  modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_cmd.o
In file included from /home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_cmd.c:24:0:
/home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/include/osdep_service.h:49:29: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make[2]: *** [/home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/rtw_cmd.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/carolm/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/driver/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic'
make: *** [modules] Error 2
Compile make driver error: 2, Please check error Mesg

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: ok, after much sleuthing I think I've figured this one out.  It seems the driver doesn't want to compile on the latest version of Ubuntu because it hasn't been patched for the Linux 3.0 kernel.  Below is the solution (I got it from answer #4 of this page).

Actually, instead of explaining all of what I did, since I'm kind of in a rush at the moment, here's the quick and easy solution.  First download this file and save it to your desktop.  Then run:


```
cd ~/Desktop
unzip rtl8192cu_patched.zip
cd RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922
./install
```

Enter your password when prompted and it should work this time.  Note that the password it wants is the root password for the system, not your user account password.  If you don't have a root password set for the system, type "sudo passwd" to set a new password--it can be whatever you want; just remember what it is and input it to the script when asked.  You will be asked a few times for it.

If this works for you I'll edit this post explaining what I did to the source code to make it compile, for the benefit of others who may have this issue.  (The source code package I asked you to download is just a customized version that I uploaded to my Web server, since that's faster than going through all the steps needed to fix the source code manually.)

EDIT: this is what I did to the source code so that the driver would compile on the Ubuntu 11.10 kernel.  First, I downloaded the source code in zip format from this link on Realtek's site.  I then unzipped the file to my desktop.  Inside the folder created by unzipping the file is another folder named "driver."  Inside that folder is a tar archive.  Open the tar archive by right-clicking on it and selecting "Open with Archive Manager."  Then, in the Archive Manager, open the sub-folder named "include."  In that folder, open the file "rtw_io.h"  Find the line that says "#include <linux/smp_lock.h>" and change it to say "#include <linux/smp.h>"  Close and save the file.  Then repeat the process for the file named "osdep_service.h"

When this is all done, close the Archive Manager (make sure you say yes if it asks if you want to update the archive) then open a terminal and run the install.sh script as per the instructions above.  It should compile this time.

----------


## MickM

> *MickM*: ok, after much sleuthing I think I've figured this one out.  It seems the driver doesn't want to compile on the latest version of Ubuntu because it hasn't been patched for the Linux 3.0 kernel.  Below is the solution (I got it from answer #4 of this page).
> 
> Actually, instead of explaining all of what I did, since I'm kind of in a rush at the moment, here's the quick and easy solution.  First download this file and save it to your desktop.  Then run:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd ~/Desktop
> unzip rtl8192cu_patched.zip
> cd RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922
> ...


Hi pytheas22,
We have wireless, thank you. I had to try it a number of times before eventually connecting.
First I had to use the commands: chmod +x install.sh and then sudo ./install.sh   to install the drivers.
Then the first time I was connected but when I rebooted to check the wireless connection was again lost, so I went through the whole steps again but this time I could not reconnect the wireless. I was at a loss, however after going through all the steps again a few times,without success,I then deleted the wireless configuration in the network connections and added a new wireless connection and this time the wireless worked, to check I rebooted and when restarted the wireless connected. 
Again thank you for your help,a little persistence helps I guess.

A Great Big Thank You,
Mick M

ps. I am going to reboot again  :Smile:

----------


## pytheas22

*MickM*: glad you finally that sorted out!  I'll update my previous post explaining what I did to the source code so it would compile on Ubuntu 11.10, in case other users want to know.

When you upgrade your Ubuntu kernel, which happens once a month or so if you apply updates regularly, you will probably need to run through the steps again in order to compile the driver for the new kernel.  You may want to keep a copy of the source code on hand for this purpose, so you don't have to download it each time.

----------


## praseodym

Hi friends,

in 11.10 there is a bug. The config-file of ndiswrapper is not located at */etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf*, but in */etc/modules.conf*.



```
sudo cp /etc/modules.conf /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
```

does the trick (I didnt read the whole thread, so if this issue is already known...)

----------


## pytheas22

*praseodym*: thanks for the tip but on my 64-bit Ubuntu 11.10 system that doesn't seem to be the case.  I have no /etc/modules.conf file.  Are you using the version of ndiswrapper from the Ubuntu repositories or did you install something else?

----------


## praseodym

Sorry, maybe this is only the case using the FritzStick-1.x (without N) with Texas Instruments chipset, see here, if ndiswrapper doesnt start automatically.

----------


## OldschoolVgamer

I have set up a dual boot of Windows 7 Pro and Ubuntu Linux (I've got 11.04 if it helps).  When I first set it up, I was shocked to see the internet connection almost automatically connected.

However, in the short span of time since I've originally installed it, my net adapter has changed and I'm not having anywhere near the same luck.  The exact model number is in the title and I tried for some support in the IRC channel and apparently the Trendnet TEW-684UB is not yet supported although other models from the same company are.  It makes me think that there is a possibility I might be able to get it to work somehow.

Anyone have any ideas?  I'm a new Linux user, so I wouldn't know.

----------


## wolfen69

If the wireless chipset is relatively new, the kernel provided by ubuntu 11.04 may not support it properly. I would suggest trying a live cd of ubuntu 11.10 to see how it works.

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, you will most likely need to use ndiswrapper.

You should ask a staff member to move your thread here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
This person is great with ndiswrapper.
Thank you

----------


## kurt18947

Too bad.  If your adapter were a TEW-64*9*UB, it'd be plug & play. I'm using one right now.  My adapter uses a RealTek RTL8192SU chipset, the TEW-648UB uses a RealTek RTL8188SU according to http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/TRENDnet_TEW-648UB  I've learned to also check with model # and version.  Manufacturers have been know to use one chipset in widget abc v1 and a different chipset in widget abc v2.

Hmmm, I just checked Realtek's web site.  They offer a Linux driver for kernel 2.6.37 and earlier.  Does that infer that this chipset is supported OOB in kernel 2.6.38 and later?
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...Downloads=true

----------


## pytheas22

*OldschoolVgamer*: could you please post the output of these commands when the adapter is plugged in:


```
lsusb
lshw -C Network
uname -a
```

That will tell us exactly what the chipset is, plus some other useful information.  It's better to determine the chipset this way than based on the manufacturer's name of the device, since as noted above the manufacturers sometimes sell devices with totally different chipsets under near-identical names--and as far as Linux is concerned the only thing that matters it the chipset.

Once we know which chipset you have we can either try to find a native Linux driver for it, or use a Windows driver in conjunction with ndiswrapper.

----------


## flash63

Hello,
I have put together some packages for latest Realtek drivers and installation using DKMS. Maybe someone can use it.

 * rtl8712u (modul 8712u) for Ubuntu 10.04/11.04 (DKMS)
 * rtl8192cu for Ubuntu 10.04/11.04/11.10 (DKMS)
 * rtl8192ce for Ubuntu 10.04/10.10 (DKMS)
 * rtl8192de/ce/se Combo package for a single installation (Ubuntu 11.10)

----------


## pytheas22

*flash63*: that's great, thanks.  I'm sure this will make life much easier for people who need those to compile those drivers.

----------


## OldschoolVgamer

> *OldschoolVgamer*: could you please post the output of these commands when the adapter is plugged in:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> lshw -C Network
> uname -a
> ```
> 
> ...


I take it that you meant using the gnome-terminal. I used that.

lsusb


```
Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 148f:3573 Ralink Technology, Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

lshw -C Network


```
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 12
       serial: 48:5b:39:1c:07:27
       capacity: 1Gbit/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.28 firmware=N/A latency=0 multicast=yes port=twisted pair
       resources: irq:67 memory:fbdfc000-fbdfffff ioport:d800(size=256) memory:fbdc0000-fbddffff
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
       logical name: eth1
       version: 12
       serial: 48:5b:39:1c:01:cd
       capacity: 1Gbit/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.28 firmware=N/A latency=0 multicast=yes port=twisted pair
       resources: irq:68 memory:fbcfc000-fbcfffff ioport:c800(size=256) memory:fbcc0000-fbcdffff
WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
```

uname -a


```
Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

Is that what you're looking for?

----------


## allday322

Does the robert wolverton name ring a bell?

----------


## praseodym

@OldschoolVgamer:

Please show additionally:


```
lsmod
iwconfig
rfkill list
```

----------


## OldschoolVgamer

> @OldschoolVgamer:
> 
> Please show additionally:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> iwconfig
> rfkill list
> ```


lsmod


```
Module                  Size  Used by
parport_pc             36959  0 
ppdev                  17113  0 
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     28167  4 
binfmt_misc            17565  1 
snd_hda_codec_realtek   336771  1 
snd_hda_intel          33176  2 
snd_hda_codec         103804  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13604  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                96391  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi           13324  0 
nouveau               682322  2 
snd_rawmidi            30486  1 snd_seq_midi
ttm                    76664  1 nouveau
snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                61621  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              29602  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         14462  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
drm_kms_helper         42136  1 nouveau
i7core_edac            27903  0 
snd                    67382  14 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
asus_atk0110           17976  0 
drm                   227534  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
i2c_algo_bit           13400  1 nouveau
video                  19438  1 nouveau
edac_core              53845  1 i7core_edac
soundcore              12680  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
lp                     17825  0 
parport                46458  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
usbhid                 46956  0 
hid                    91020  1 usbhid
ahci                   25951  1 
libahci                26642  1 ahci
firewire_ohci          40370  0 
firewire_core          62646  1 firewire_ohci
sky2                   58509  0 
crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core
xhci_hcd               77643  0
```

iwconfig


```
lo        no wireless extensions.
eth0      no wireless extensions.
eth1      no wireless extensions.
```

rfkill list

I typed this one and it didn't do anything

----------


## praseodym

Try to add the device ID to the driver rt2800usb. This is one line, you better copy/paste it:


```
echo 'install rt2800usb modprobe --ignore-install rt2800usb ; /bin/echo "148f 3573" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf
```

Load the driver:


```
sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb
```

and replug the stick. Check after that:


```
iwconfig
sudo iwlist scan
dmesg | grep rt2
```

----------


## OldschoolVgamer

> Try to add the device ID to the driver rt2800usb. This is one line, you better copy/paste it:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'install rt2800usb modprobe --ignore-install rt2800usb ; /bin/echo "148f 3573" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf
> ```
> 
> Load the driver:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the long delay, I had things to do.

Anyways, I tried typing in the command to add the device ID and it keeps bringing this thing up asking for a sudo password and I can't type anything after that.  I know that this sudo stuff refers to user access but how do I modify it to make that damn message go away?

----------


## bkratz

Any sudo type command requires you to enter your password. Even though you don't see anything on the screen (no echo--****--nothing). Just press enter when you have finished your password.

----------


## praseodym

Hi all,

The ndiswrapper version 1.56 shipped with Ubuntu (especially 11.10 or any 64 bit) is sometimes buggy/not working. Alternatively, the latest stable version 1.57 needs to be compiled by hand:



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndisgtk
sudo rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf    #not neccessary, only if you want to clean up
sudo rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper/*               #not neccessary, only if you want to clean up
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ndiswrapper/stable/1.57/ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz
tar -xvf ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz
cd ndiswrapper-1.57
make
sudo make install
sudo depmod -a
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

The metapackage for the kernel-headers should also be installed (e.g. linux-headers-generic, -generic-pae, etc., whatever "uname -a" shows). The driver needs to be compiled again after a kernel upgrade, so dont remove the folder "ndiswrapper-1.57". Recompiling by



```
cd ndiswrapper-1.57
make clean
make
sudo make install
sudo depmod -a
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

The package "*ndisgtk*" must not be installed from the repositories! If you need the GUI compile it, too:



```
sudo apt-get install intltool
wget launchpad.net/ndisgtk/0.8/0.8.5/+download/ndisgtk-0.8.5.tar.gz
tar xvf ndisgtk-0.8.5.tar.gz
cd ndisgtk-0.8.5
make
sudo make install
sudo cp *.png /usr/share/icons
sudo cp *.xpm /usr/share/icons
```

----------


## MikeLitt

Ok, total noob for Ubuntu, Finally  got fed up with Win and switched over.  Details  I pitched my HD last night, dropped in a fresh 250 gb  with nothing on it other than this os.  so windows is not here reading a lot of previous post I seen a lot of members talking about needing the win driver I dunno, but seriously any help would be gladly accepted. 

lshw -C Network                                     
ndiswrapper -l
  *-network UNCLAIMED     
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
       resources: memory:dcffc000-dcffffff
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:15:c5:ab:d5:b9
       size: 100Mbit/s
       capacity: 1Gbit/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.119 duplex=full firmware=5752-v3.19 ip=192.168.1.27 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s
       resources: irq:46 memory:dcef0000-dcefffff
root@MJP1-Latitude-D820:/etc/init.d# ndiswrlshw -C Network
ndiswrlshw: command not found
root@MJP1-Latitude-D820:/etc/init.d# ndiswrapper -l
The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
root@MJP1-Latitude-D820:/etc/init.d#

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi MikeLitt, you do not need ndiswrapper with your wireless card what ubuntu version are you using?
Thanks

----------


## MikeLitt

11.10    

Wow you have prompt replies here, I'm adjusted to waiting weeks on db's

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, please run this command:


```
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
```

watch for errors, when it is done unplug your wired connection and reboot.
Thanks

----------


## MikeLitt

I did such took about 2 min to install I did not catch any errors the Pc is still not wireless  :Sad:

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, we will dig deeper and find out what is going on. Please post the output of:


```
cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a
lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
iwconfig
rfkill list all
lsmod
nm-tool
sudo iwlist scan
```



```
sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e b43 -e firmware -e wlan -e wpa -e etork | tail -n75
```

by clicking on new reply and click # and paste the information between the brackets.
Thank you

----------


## MikeLitt

cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
Linux MJP1-Latitude-D820 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:50:54 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1600] (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01cc]
    Kernel driver in use: tg3
--
0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:0007]
    Kernel modules: wl, ssb
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ rfkill list all
0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
parport_pc             32114  0 
ppdev                  12849  0 
vesafb                 13489  1 
joydev                 17393  0 
nvidia               7098131  28 
snd_hda_codec_idt      60049  1 
bnep                   17923  2 
dell_laptop            13519  0 
rfcomm                 38408  0 
dcdbas                 14098  1 dell_laptop
bluetooth             148839  10 bnep,rfcomm
pcmcia                 39822  0 
snd_hda_intel          24262  2 
snd_hda_codec          91859  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13276  1 snd_hda_codec
psmouse                73673  0 
snd_pcm                80435  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
yenta_socket           27428  0 
pcmcia_rsrc            18367  1 yenta_socket
pcmcia_core            21511  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,pcmcia_rsrc
serio_raw              12990  0 
snd_seq_midi           13132  0 
snd_rawmidi            25241  1 snd_seq_midi
wl                   2646601  0 
snd_seq_midi_event     14475  1 snd_seq_midi
binfmt_misc            17292  1 
snd_seq                51567  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
video                  18908  0 
snd_timer              28932  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
lib80211               14570  1 wl
snd_seq_device         14172  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    55902  13 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_  hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_se  q_device
soundcore              12600  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         14115  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
lp                     17455  0 
parport                40930  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
firewire_ohci          35854  0 
firewire_core          56937  1 firewire_ohci
crc_itu_t              12627  1 firewire_core
tg3                   132972  0 
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ nm-tool

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [  ] -----------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            tg3
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        00:15:C5:AB :Very Happy: 5:B9

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.27
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

    DNS:             192.168.1.1

----------


## MikeLitt

owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e b43 -e firmware -e wlan -e wpa -e etork | tail -n75
Feb 19 19:41:57 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[895]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 19 20:35:11 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[895]: <info> kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware' changed
Feb 19 21:05:04 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[845]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 19 21:39:08 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[765]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 19 22:22:05 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[721]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 19 23:19:10 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[721]: <info> kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware' changed
Feb 19 23:22:08 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[629]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 19 23:50:53 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[538]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 20 05:53:38 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[578]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, you are using the sta driver we need to get rid of it. Please do:


```
sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
```



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
```

unplug wired connection and reboot.
Thanks

----------


## praseodym

If the firmware from these packages does not work, use this package:



```
wget http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum...irmware.tar.gz 
sudo tar xvf 2480236-Broadcom_Firmware.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/
sudo modprobe b43
```

----------


## pytheas22

Sorry to jump in here and contradict you all, but I am pretty certain MikeLitt needs the STA driver.  Although the b43 website says that b43 supports his chip (with PCI ID 14e4:4311), on my Ubuntu 11.10 system it appears not to, as "modinfo b43 | grep 4311" returns nothing.  However the STA driver should support it:


```
$ modinfo wl | grep 4311
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004311sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
```

None of the syslog output that he posted indicates a firmware problem.  (Some of them mention firmware, but none in a way that indicates an error.)  The problem is that no driver is loaded to drive his device, because he needs the "wl" module, not "b43."

So in non-geek terms, MikeLitt, what this means is that your device should work if you run these commands (some of these may produce error messages; that is expected and alright):



```
sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe wl
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
```

See if you are able to connect at this point.  If so, we can make the solution permanent (for the time being if you reboot you will probably need to run that list of commands again to make things work).

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi pytheas22, I will defer to you in this matter and back out and let you help this person.
Thanks

----------


## MikeLitt

> Hi, you are using the sta driver we need to get rid of it. Please do:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I did this.. nadda then I read I could use the sta  driver,, but lol it's gone now. so I dunno.

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, it is true that you can possibly use the sta but I always use the b43 even for this card with 11.10 because the driver is better in my opinion.

Please post:


```
lsmod
iwconfig
sudo iwlist scan
```

Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

> Ok I did this.. nadda then I read I could use the sta driver,, but lol it's gone now. so I dunno.


If you run these commands they will reinstall the STA driver, deactivate any other drivers (b43 or ndiswrapper) which may be trying to control the card, and activate the STA driver:


```
sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe wl
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
```

If after running these commands your wireless still doesn't work, it would be helpful to see the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wl -e ndis
lshw -C Network
lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl -e ndis
sudo iwlist scan
```




> Hi pytheas22, I will defer to you in this matter and back out and let you help this person.


Don't mean to push you out--feel free to keep responding!  But since the b43 driver on my Ubuntu 11.10 system clearly appears not to recognize the PCI ID of MikeLitt's chip as a supported device, I don't think it will only work with the STA driver.

----------


## pytheas22

Update: I was wrong.  The b43 driver will support this device.  I thought it didn't because I'd forgotten that the PCI ID matches for the b43 driver are actually built into the "ssb" module, not b43 itself.  "modinfo ssb" does indeed indicate that the chipset 14e4:4311 is supported.

The STA driver should as well, although according to some sources (such as this one) it may not work as well as b43.
So, MikeLitt, I'll join the others and ask that you post the output of the commands they've already requested.  In particular, it would be helpful to see what you get from:


```
sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e b43 -e firmware -e wlan -e wpa -e etork | tail -n75
lshw -C Network
```

So we can figure out why b43 is apparently not claiming your hardware.

----------


## MikeLitt

[QUOTE=pytheas22;11705982]If you run these commands they will reinstall the STA driver, deactivate any other drivers (b43 or ndiswrapper) which may be trying to control the card, and activate the STA driver:


```
sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe wl
sudo ifconfig eth1 up
```

If after running these commands your wireless still doesn't work, it would be helpful to see the output of:


```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
[sudo] password for owner: 
Sorry, try again.
[sudo] password for owner: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod wl
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo modprobe wl
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo ifconfig eth1 up
eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$
```

ok now restart, and i'll get both the codes asked for.. ty

----------


## MikeLitt

```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wl -e ndis
[   15.558257] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
[   15.619221] wl 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   15.619247] wl 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ lshw -C Network
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
  *-network UNCLAIMED     
       description: Network controller
       product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
       resources: memory:dcffc000-dcffffff
  *-network
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
       vendor: Broadcom Corporation
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 02
       serial: 00:15:c5:ab:d5:b9
       size: 100Mbit/s
       capacity: 1Gbit/s
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.119 duplex=full firmware=5752-v3.19 ip=192.168.1.27 latency=0 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s
       resources: irq:46 memory:dcef0000-dcefffff
WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl -e ndis
wl                   2646601  0 
lib80211               14570  1 wl
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for owner: 
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```



```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e b43 -e firmware -e wlan -e wpa -e etork | tail -n75
Feb 20 06:25:31 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[597]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 20 19:59:44 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[595]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 20 20:07:12 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[595]: <info> kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware' changed
Feb 20 20:21:27 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[535]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 20 20:22:51 MJP1-Latitude-D820 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Simulating trans: /org/debian/apt/transaction/cbb4388beb484c12bdce1eb520a952a5
Feb 20 20:24:43 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[567]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 20 21:37:43 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[567]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 21 05:56:30 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[545]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 21 19:44:18 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[623]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 22 05:40:40 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[558]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
Feb 22 05:50:52 MJP1-Latitude-D820 NetworkManager[576]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ lshw -C Network
```

----------


## pytheas22

*MikeLitt*: thanks for the information.  That helps make things a little clearer, although I'm afraid I'm still not positive what's wrong.

When you're able, please post the output of these commands, in this order:


```
sudo rmmod wl
sudo rmmod b43
sudo rmmod ssb
sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe b43
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e ssb
sudo iwlist scan
cat /etc/lsb-release
```

----------


## MikeLitt

```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod wl
ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod b43
ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo modprobe b43
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
```



```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ dmesg | grep -e b43 -e ssb
[ 2148.718717] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[ 2148.736213] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243)
[ 2148.736244] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)
[ 2148.736262] ssb: Core 2 found: USB 1.1 Host (cc 0x817, rev 0x03, vendor 0x4243)
[ 2148.736291] ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x01, vendor 0x4243)
[ 2148.792462] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0c:00.0
[ 2148.838215] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)
[ 2148.951894] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[ 2148.951960] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[ 2148.952513] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
[ 2149.280082] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)
```



```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo iwlist scan
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 0C:D5:02:AA:69:82
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=57/70  Signal level=-53 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"foxfire"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000001f7c474195
                    Extra: Last beacon: 516ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0007666F7866697265
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0000000
```



```
owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
```

Ok I don't know what one did it but MY wifi light is on and I am sure I  can connect via wifi.. So I am going to reboot and see if it is still on and working..  Ps.. I have another  identical dell I am  swapping over to Ubuntu in a few days...    I will be faced with the same Issue so crossing fingers for this solution. 

[code]

----------


## bkratz

> ```
> owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod wl
> ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
> owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod b43
> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
> owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ssb
> ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
> owner@MJP1-Latitude-D820:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
> ...



the commands he told you to execute will not survive a reboot, perhaps you should wait until he returns to make it permanent.

----------


## pytheas22

> Ok I don't know what one did it but MY wifi light is on and I am sure I can connect via wifi.. So I am going to reboot and see if it is still on and working.. Ps.. I have another identical dell I am swapping over to Ubuntu in a few days... I will be faced with the same Issue so crossing fingers for this solution.


Glad that did it.  You just needed to get the b43 driver loaded.  As bkratz pointed out, though, those changes won't persist through a reboot, but you can make the solution permanent easily enough by doing this:

First type:



```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

A file will open up.  Add the following lines to it:



```
blacklist wl
blacklist ndiswrapper
```

Also search for any lines in that file that read "blacklist b43" and "blacklist ssb"  If you see those lines, delete them.  Then save and close the file.

Next, run this command to tell the system always to load the b43 module:


```
echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

Now you can reboot, and your wireless should "just work."  If for some reason it still does not, please let me know the output of:


```
lsmod | grep b43
dmesg | grep -e b43 -e ssb -e wlan
sudo iwlist scan
```

----------


## MikeLitt

Thank you, *pytheas22 * 
it worked I am good to go till, I come across something else I don't understand.. lol

----------


## baustromverteiler

Hi,

I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper from source to get better performance for my Atheros AR9485.

I installed kernel headers and build-essential.

I'm on 11.10 with kernel 3.3.0-030300rc4-generic. I downloaded the sources, heres my /usr/src:



```
root@Karl:/home/max/Downloads# ls -l /usr/src
insgesamt 56
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   13 2012-02-25 15:18 linux -> linux-3.3-rc4
drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2012-02-24 15:00 linux-3.3-rc4
drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 2011-10-12 16:29 linux-headers-3.0.0-12
drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2011-10-12 16:29 linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic
drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 2012-02-24 15:12 linux-headers-3.0.0-16
drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2012-02-24 15:12 linux-headers-3.0.0-16-generic
drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2012-02-24 00:38 linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc3
drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2012-02-24 00:38 linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc3-generic
drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2012-02-21 22:13 linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc4
drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2012-02-25 15:24 linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc4-generic
drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2012-02-24 09:46 linux-headers-3.3.0-999
drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2012-02-24 09:46 linux-headers-3.3.0-999-generic
drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2012-02-24 15:09 linux-source-3.0.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   45 2012-01-27 23:49 linux-source-3.0.0.tar.bz2 -> linux-source-3.0.0/linux-source-3.0.0.tar.bz2
drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2012-02-25 14:45 ndiswrapper-1.57
drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 2012-02-25 14:24 ubuntu-precise
```

and here's the error I get, sorry it's in german but I marked the relevant output in red. Fehler = Error.



```
root@Karl:/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57# make
make -C utils
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/utils'
gcc -g -Wall -I../driver  -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/utils'
make -C driver
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc4-generic M=/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc4-generic'
  LD      /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/built-in.o
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/crt_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/hal_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ntoskernel_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ntoskernel_io_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/rtl_exports.h
  MKEXPORT /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/usb_exports.h
  MKSTUBS /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/win2lin_stubs.h
  CC [M]  /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/crt.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/hal.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/iw_ndis.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/loader.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.o
/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c: In Funktion »NdisGetCurrentProcessorCounts«:
/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c:2657:24: Fehler: »struct kernel_stat« hat kein Element namens »cpustat«
/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c:2658:31: Fehler: »struct kernel_stat« hat kein Element namens »cpustat«
/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c:2659:17: Fehler: »struct kernel_stat« hat kein Element namens »cpustat«
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.o] Fehler 1
make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver] Fehler 2
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc4-generic'
make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver'
make: *** [driver] Fehler 2
```

I'd really appreciate it if somebody could point me in a direction as I'm completly lost.

regards, max

----------


## praseodym

Maybe it doesnt work with kernel 3.3 yet?! What about 3.0.0-16?

----------


## baustromverteiler

it compiles with 3.0.0-16 without erros, but the card doesn't show up in iwconfig ...

----------


## praseodym

There is a "bug" within:




> sudo cp /etc/modules.conf /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf


Check:




> lsmod
> dmesg | grep ndis

----------


## pytheas22

> it compiles with 3.0.0-16 without erros, but the card doesn't show up in iwconfig ...


Did you check to see if dmesg, etc. says anything about why the driver might not be bringing up the device?

Also, your card should be supported by the native Linux driver ath9k.  Does it not work sufficiently?

----------


## baustromverteiler

There seems to be a problem when loading the driver, but I havent had the time for further investigation. the reason I'd like to use ndsiwrapper is the very poor reception. But I'll also give the latest arh9k a try and compile it from a tarball. also the wificard has problems connecting no my n speed msi rg300ex router, I dont know if this is caused by the driver or by an accidental incompatibility

----------


## pivotraze

I can't load a 64bit WinXP driver for the Rtl8188CE. I know there is a native driver, but I've heard the Windows driver has better performance  :Smile: 



```

[  830.613323] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  835.056016] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  835.059825] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'IoWMIQueryAllData'
[  835.059832] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'IoWMIOpenBlock'
[  835.059913] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:199): couldn't prepare driver 'net8192ce'
[  835.060278] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:102): couldn't load driver net8192ce; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[  835.060331] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
```

----------


## pytheas22

*pivotraze*: from the output you posted it looks like ndiswrapper just doesn't want to work with the particular Windows driver you loaded.  Unfortunately there's not much information on why.  You might have luck trying a different version of the Windows driver (e.g., try the one for Vista instead of XP, or try version 1.0 instead of 2.0).  Otherwise, you may have to stick with the native Linux driver...

----------


## praseodym

Ndiswrapper and the native Realtek driver dont work in parallel:


```
[  830.613323] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  835.056016] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
```

Why is rtl8192ce still loaded?!

----------


## ldartez

Hello pivotraze, 

              Did you ever give pytheas22's suggestions a try? Were you able to resolve this issue in some other way? I'm having similar trouble with my rtl8192ce wireless card driver here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=277809

----------


## hannah187

I am looking for a 64 bit windows driver for ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp
I have loaded Windows 32bit driver on 64bit linux system through ndiswrapper. Searched a lot for 64 bit driver but no avail. Had anyone been successful with ID 0457:0163 on 64bit linux system please.

Here are the command outputs: 

linux64bit~# uname -a
Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux

linux64bit~# lsusb
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter

-----clipped-----
linux64bit~# rmmod ndiswrapper
linux64bit~# modprobe ndiswrapper
linux64bit~# ndiswrapper -l
sis163u : driver installed
	device (0457:0163) present

linux64bit~# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   11.593655] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   12.042970] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
*[   13.818014] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:141): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
[   13.818022] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:199): couldn't prepare driver 'sis163u'
*[   13.818343] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:102): couldn't load driver sis163u; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   13.818384] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  202.990692] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  221.667756] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  221.844944] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:141): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
[  221.844950] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:199): couldn't prepare driver 'sis163u'
[  221.845258] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:102): couldn't load driver sis163u; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[  221.845322] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

linux64bit~# iwlist
Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
              [interface] frequency 
-----clipped-----

----------


## praseodym

Try the Win98 driver:

http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum..._wXPw98.tar.gz

----------


## smith123946

Would you be able to tell me how to install an wpn111 wireless adapter?

i dont know anything about the ndiswrapper thing.. 

please help..

----------


## hannah187

> Try the Win98 driver:
> 
> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum..._wXPw98.tar.gz


I am guessing this response was directed to me. Quick query: this will be a 32bit driver.. so how would that help as my Linux machine is 64 bit...

thanks a lot anyway

Hannah

----------


## pytheas22

*smith123946*: please try following the instructions for configuring Ndiswrapper at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...er/Ndiswrapper.  We can help you if you run into trouble after putting in legitimate effort, but please give it a shot yourself first.

*hannah187*: have you tried following the lead here?  From what I gather based on googling, the 64-bit Windows driver referred to there should match the chipset of your device.

----------


## hannah187

> *hannah187*: have you tried following the lead here?  From what I gather based on googling, the 64-bit Windows driver referred to there should match the chipset of your device.


First of all thanks a lot for the links.. I now  have downloaded the Vista 64bit driver and it works in my WIN7-64bit box.

I am still not able to get this vista 64 bit driver to work in my Linux 64 bit system though.. here are the messages:

linux64bit:~# ndiswrapper -l
sis163u : driver installed
	device (0457:0163) present

linux64bit:/etc/ndiswrapper/sis163u# depmod -a
linux64bit:/etc/ndiswrapper/sis163u# modprobe ndiswrapper
linux64bit:/etc/ndiswrapper/sis163u# tail /var/log/messages
Apr 25 22:25:55 bt kernel: [  428.454146] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Apr 25 22:25:55 bt kernel: [  428.706828] r8169 0000:45:00.0: eth0: link down
Apr 25 22:25:55 bt kernel: [  428.707477] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
Apr 25 22:25:55 bt kernel: [  428.933585] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
Apr 25 22:25:58 bt kernel: [  432.188246] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
Apr 25 22:32:50 bt kernel: [  843.602338] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
Apr 25 22:32:50 bt kernel: [  843.611476] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
Apr 25 22:32:50 bt kernel: [  843.722214] usb 2-1.1: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
Apr 25 22:32:50 bt loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver sis163u
Apr 25 22:32:50 bt kernel: [  843.818899] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper


linux64bit:/etc/ndiswrapper/sis163u# dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[   10.447902] ndiswrapper version 1.57 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   10.855377] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
______cipped___________
[  843.818409] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[  843.818419] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[  843.818428] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[  843.818441] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[  843.818454] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:199): couldn't prepare driver 'sis163u'
[  843.818831] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:102): couldn't load driver sis163u; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[  843.818899] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
linux64bit:/etc/ndiswrapper/sis163u# 

thanks a lot for the help.. I wonder if I ever gonna be able to get this card work..cheers

----------


## pytheas22

*hannah187*: unfortunately it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't like that driver for strange reasons.  You could try compiling ndiswrapper from source to see whether using the latest version might help, but beyond that I doubt you'll be able to get it working with this Windows driver.

Your chipset ("0457:0163") appears several times on the ndiswrapper database.  Following some of the links there might lead you to a 64-bit driver, if you're lucky.  Otherwise, you may either have to switch to a 32-bit kernel or find a different wireless card, unfortunately.  If your computer only has four gigabytes of memory, at least you wouldn't be missing out on much with a 32-bit kernel.

----------


## praseodym

Hi,

there is a bug in 11.10:



```
sudo cp /etc/modules.conf /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
```

----------


## hannah187

> *hannah187*: unfortunately it looks like ndiswrapper doesn't like that driver for strange reasons.  You could try compiling ndiswrapper from source to see whether using the latest version might help, but beyond that I doubt you'll be able to get it working with this Windows driver.



Many thanks mate.. I sure will try that.. the procedure you  had suggested is logical..thanks again a lot.. I probably not going to get my OS changed to 32 bit now as a lot of customization had gone  into it..

thanks again..

----------


## Master_Ne0

My WNA3100 doesn't seem to want to connect to my network.

I have tried to gather as much info as possible:



```
liam@liam-desktop:~/Downloads/N300_Installer$ ndiswrapper -l
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
bcmn43xx32 : driver installed
	device (0846:9020) present
liam@liam-desktop:~/Downloads/N300_Installer$ uname -m
i686
liam@liam-desktop:~/Downloads/N300_Installer$ cat bcmn43xx32.inf 
��; inf-File for Broadcom bcm43xx based WLAN Devices
; 32bit

[version]
	Signature	= "$CHICAGO$"		
	Class           = Net
	ClassGUID	= {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
	Provider	= %Broadcom%
	Compatible	= 1
        DriverVer=08/26/2009, 5.10.79.30

[Manufacturer]

...
...
...
liam@liam-desktop:~/Downloads/N300_Installer$ ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:11772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:11772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:438881 (438.8 KB)  TX bytes:438881 (438.8 KB)

wlan2     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a  
          inet6 addr: fe80::e246:9aff:feaa:360a/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1215 (1.2 KB)  TX bytes:5506 (5.5 KB)
liam@liam-desktop:~/Downloads/N300_Installer$ dmesg | grep -e ndis -e wlan
[ 5210.224808] ndiswrapper: device wlan2 removed
[ 5254.078244] ndiswrapper: driver bcmn43xx32 (,08/26/2009, 5.10.79.30) loaded
[ 5254.610369] wlan0: ethernet device e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a using NDIS driver: bcmn43xx32, version: 0x50a4f1e, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 0846:9020.F.conf
[ 5254.612542] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
[ 5254.709493] ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'wlan2'
[ 5254.709673] udevd[5561]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan2
[ 5254.728602] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan2: link is not ready
[ 5254.735733] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan2: link is not ready
[ 5273.244471] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 5273.859514] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan2: link becomes ready
[ 5284.560031] wlan2: no IPv6 routers present
[ 5288.871412] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 5288.871450] ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:325): setting configuration failed (00010003)
[ 5304.415435] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 5304.415475] ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:325): setting configuration failed (00010003)
[ 5319.970371] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 5319.970410] ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:325): setting configuration failed (00010003)
[ 6504.924973] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
```

Syslog:



```
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) starting connection 'Auto LiamAndSamantha'
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2/wireless): access point 'Auto LiamAndSamantha' has security, but secrets are required.
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]
May  8 10:18:14 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: get_secret_flags: assertion `is_secret_prop (setting, secret_name, error)' failed
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2/wireless): connection 'Auto LiamAndSamantha' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'LiamAndSamantha'
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Activation (wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1
May  8 10:18:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Trying to associate with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce (SSID='LiamAndSamantha' freq=2437 MHz)
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6504.924973] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Association request to the driver failed
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Associated with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce
May  8 10:18:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake
May  8 10:18:37 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
May  8 10:18:37 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:46:9a:7b:90:ce reason=0
May  8 10:18:37 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> disconnected
May  8 10:18:37 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning
May  8 10:18:37 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
May  8 10:18:42 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Trying to associate with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce (SSID='LiamAndSamantha' freq=2437 MHz)
May  8 10:18:42 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Association request to the driver failed
May  8 10:18:42 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6520.548166] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 10:18:42 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6520.548235] ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:325): setting configuration failed (00010003)
May  8 10:18:42 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating
May  8 10:18:43 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Associated with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce
May  8 10:18:43 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated
May  8 10:18:43 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake
May  8 10:18:46 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Associated with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce
May  8 10:18:56 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Authentication with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce timed out.
May  8 10:18:56 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0
May  8 10:18:56 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> disconnected
May  8 10:19:01 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Trying to associate with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce (SSID='LiamAndSamantha' freq=2437 MHz)
May  8 10:19:01 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Association request to the driver failed
May  8 10:19:02 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6539.741284] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 10:19:02 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> associating
May  8 10:19:02 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Associated with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce
May  8 10:19:02 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake
May  8 10:19:12 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
May  8 10:19:12 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:46:9a:7b:90:ce reason=0
May  8 10:19:12 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> disconnected
May  8 10:19:12 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning
May  8 10:19:12 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
May  8 10:19:17 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Trying to associate with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce (SSID='LiamAndSamantha' freq=2437 MHz)
May  8 10:19:17 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6555.335386] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 10:19:17 liam-desktop kernel: [ 6555.335422] ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:325): setting configuration failed (00010003)
May  8 10:19:17 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Association request to the driver failed
May  8 10:19:17 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating
May  8 10:19:18 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: Associated with 30:46:9a:7b:90:ce
May  8 10:19:18 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> Activation (wlan2/wireless): association took too long.
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> Activation (wlan2/wireless): asking for new secrets
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop wpa_supplicant[5090]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> disconnected
May  8 10:19:22 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> Couldn't disconnect supplicant interface: This interface is not connected.
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> No agents were available for this request.
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') [60 120 7]
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> Activation (wlan2) failed for access point (LiamAndSamantha)
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Marking connection 'Auto LiamAndSamantha' invalid.
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <warn> Activation (wlan2) failed.
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> (wlan2): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Policy set 'Wired connection 1' (usb0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
May  8 10:19:27 liam-desktop NetworkManager[1018]: <info> Policy set 'Wired connection 1' (usb0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
```

It would appear that the issue only occurs on a security enabled wireless network. There happens to be a BTOPENZONE in range and it connects to it fine.

Others seem to have no issues with this device and driver. I'm running 11.10 and everything is up to data (apart from upgrading to 12.04!!)

Hope someone can help. Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

*Master_Ne0*: I would first try connecting using wicd, which you can install via the Ubuntu Software Center.  It might handle the encrypted network better than NetworkManager.

If that doesn't help, you might try removing the Windows driver you currently have loaded into ndiswrapper and replacing it with the bcmwlhigh5 driver linked to in this post.  The author there has the same hardware as you and apparently this driver worked for him (though on 64-bit Lucid, whereas you seem to be on 32-bit).

If none of the above bears any fruit, I would also take a look at the WNA3100 page on the ndiswrapper wiki.  Unfortunately the site seems to be down at the moment but they will hopefully fix it soon.

----------


## Master_Ne0

Thanks for your response, i had tried that driver, but for completeness(!) i have tried it again.

The same result, as before with Network Manager.

Tried wicd and it returned with a Invalid Password (though i think this is false response, the error appears to be something else looking at the syslog)



```
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.1.1-P1
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: Copyright 2004-2010 Internet Systems Consortium.
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: All rights reserved.
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: 
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback
May  8 15:29:28 liam-desktop kernel: [14523.228790] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.1.1-P1
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: Copyright 2004-2010 Internet Systems Consortium.
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: All rights reserved.
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: 
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback
May  8 15:29:29 liam-desktop kernel: [14523.442377] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
May  8 15:29:36 liam-desktop kernel: [14530.712974] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 15:29:37 liam-desktop kernel: [14531.402971] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
May  8 15:29:38 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv6 with address fe80::e246:9aff:feaa:360a.
May  8 15:29:38 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv6 for mDNS.
May  8 15:29:38 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: Registering new address record for fe80::e246:9aff:feaa:360a on wlan0.*.
May  8 15:29:47 liam-desktop kernel: [14542.064016] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
May  8 15:29:56 liam-desktop kernel: [14550.798897] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.1.1-P1
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: Copyright 2004-2010 Internet Systems Consortium.
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: All rights reserved.
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: 
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/e0:46:9a:aa:36:0a
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: Interface wlan0.IPv6 no longer relevant for mDNS.
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv6 with address fe80::e246:9aff:feaa:360a.
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop avahi-daemon[733]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::e246:9aff:feaa:360a on wlan0.
May  8 15:30:11 liam-desktop kernel: [14566.105503] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

Looks to me likes it failing with this invalid command 12, just like the Network Manager



```
May  8 15:29:56 liam-desktop kernel: [14550.798897] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
```

Any more thoughts? I'll check the wiki, do you have a link to it for when it comes online?

----------


## pytheas22

Yes, that line looks like the culprit, but unfortunately it's pretty vague.

Other thoughts would be to try changing the settings on your router, if possible.  Try changing the wireless channel, or change from WPA1 to WPA2 or vice-versa.  Sometimes tweaks like these can make a difference with tricky connection problems.

If you have a 64-bit processor, you could also try installing 64-bit Ubuntu and use the Windows driver that worked for the author of the blog post I linked to in my last response.  Of course, that's a lot of trouble to go to...

Otherwise, compiling ndiswrapper from source using the latest version is the only other idea I have.  Beyond that, you may have to settle for an unencrypted network (or maybe WEP, if you can connect with that) or a different wireless card, unfortunately.

The wiki page you should consult is http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...etgear_WNA3100  It's still down right now.

----------


## praseodym

```
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
bcmn43xx32 : driver installed
	device (0846:9020) present
```

Rename the file:



```
sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
```

and reboot.

----------


## pedrok1664

HELP

Everything iv tried seems to go smoothly until i use modprobe ndiswrapper as it hangs my system.

I have blacklisted a driver my wireless connection was using driver=orinoco.CS. but my system does not detect any wireless networks now. 

Ill post some outputs

anyhelp would greatly be appriciated

root@peduntu:/home/peduntu1664# lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0803:4410 Zoom Telephonics, Inc. 
root@peduntu:/home/peduntu1664# ndiswrapper -l
wlanuzg : driver installed
    device (0803:4410) present
root@peduntu:/home/peduntu1664# lshw -c network
  *-network               
       description: Ethernet interface
       product: 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 8
       bus info: pci@0000:02:08.0
       logical name: eth0
       version: 03
       serial: 00:00:39:08:d3:8d
       size: 100Mbit/s
       capacity: 100Mbit/s
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.0.6 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
       resources: irq:11 memory:f7df7000-f7df7fff ioport:dec0(size=64)



root@peduntu:/home/peduntu1664# cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
# EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture
# from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver
# continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its
# really needed.
blacklist amd76x_edac
blacklist orinoco_cs

----------


## pytheas22

*pedrok1664*: have you tried using the Windows driver referenced here?  If not I would remove the driver you currently have loaded by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -r wlanuzg
```

and then install the driver from the wiki page.  With any luck it will work better.

----------


## pedrok1664

hi pytheas22


Yes these are the files i downloaded WlanUZG.inf, WlanUZXP.sys and copied into my usr/src/mdisswrapper folder , would it make any difference using one of the other *.sys files when installing the driver

WlanUZ2K.SYSWlanUZ98.SYSWlanUZME.SYSWlanUZ64.sysWl  anUZXP.sys

----------


## pytheas22

*pedrok1664*: copying the files into /usr/src/ndiswrapper will not do anything -- that is just a location to store source code.  Did you also install the Windows driver into ndiswrapper by typing:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/WlanUZG.inf
```

----------


## Drumclem

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here, I'm completely new to Linux, and I appear to be one of the happy few: ndiswrapper is working without too much trouble on my computer (Fujitsu Amilo La 1703... yeah I know, that's an old one!)

The only problem I now have is that I don't manage to have it boot on startup. I've done pretty much everything that is advised here, but to no avail.

I've reached a point where, after booting, I only have to go in terminal and type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", and the wireless works just fine.

But damn it I would like to skip that step, just for understanding's sake.

Could anyone help me?

Thanks in advance,
Clem.

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, this should fix your issue:


```
sudo su 
echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules 
exit
```

Then reboot.
Thanks

----------


## Drumclem

> Hi, this should fix your issue:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo su 
> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules 
> exit
> ```
> 
> ...


It does not! The ubuntu doc I've mentioned says that if you are using only the Network Manager to set up your connexion, you shouldn't put anything in /etc/modules

And indeed, when I do, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper does not work anymore.

I've tried it both ways, but it can't seem to work.

Thank you anyway, sorry if this post reads vehement, I've been at this for hours  :Smile:

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, actually it says 


> Network Manager applet only
> 
>     If you are using the nm-applet to configure Wireless Network, ndiswrapper will not be started by the network manager alias setting. Ensure the ndiswrapper module is loaded at system startup:
> 
>     Edit /etc/modules file to add an entry for ndiswrapper at the end of the file In Ubuntu,
> 
>           gksudo gedit /etc/modules
> 
>     In Kubuntu,
> ...


which means it needs to be added if you are using the network manager only which is what I assumed you were using and that is what the command I gave you did.

Are you using network manager only?
Thanks

----------


## Drumclem

Hmmm, yes I am.

It is a sad case of RTFM for me  :Smile: 

But when I try adding ndiswrapper in /etc/modules, my network isn't detected anymore, I don't get it. Maybe I should reinstall ndiswrapper all over again and start from scratch.

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, I am not an expert with ndiswrapper I usually work with wireless issues that have nothing to do with ndiswrapper.

I would wait a little a while and see if pytheas22 stops by.
Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

haha, here I am!  Thanks for the suggestion above, wildmanne39, which would have been my first try as well.

Since modifying /etc/modules doesn't seem to do the trick, why don't you try writing a boot script that will run the command "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" automatically whenever your computer turns on?  Hopefully this will achieve the same effect as entering it manually in a terminal.

You can set up a boot script to run that command by first typing:

cd /etc/init.d
sudo gedit ndiswrapper.sh

A blank file will open.  Add these lines to it:


```
#/bin/bash

sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Then save and close the file, and run these commands:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/ndiswrapper.sh
sudo update-rc.d ndiswrapper.sh defaults
```

This should do it.  Reboot and let us know if your wireless connection comes up automatically.

----------


## Drumclem

It's working! Amazing! Now I witness the full power of linux and scripts. 

Thank you very much sir, I'll bookmark that thread just in case  :Smile: 

If that's not too much, could you explain a bit what the script you just had me write did? I mean, precisely, what the commands do etc.?

Francophone P.S.: fabuleux nom de site perso  :Smile:

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, 


> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper


unloads the ndiswrapper driver.



> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper


reloads the driver.



> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up


brings your wireless back online.

The script does the same thing that you were doing manually after you logged on but it now is doing it automatically when you log in.
Thanks

----------


## pytheas22

*Drumclem*: glad it worked.  wildmanne39's explanation of what those commands do is pretty thorough.

Je suis content que quelqu'un ait enfin apprecié le nom du domaine  :Smile:

----------


## mojo risin

Is there a new ndiswrapper version out there by now which works with Linux Kernels 3.2 +? I am atm at the Kernel 3.0 because the ndiswrapper version that I have does not work anymore in 3.2.(says version is too old but the latest version also seemed to be to old according to a friend who tested that.)

----------


## pytheas22

*mojo risin*: the Ubuntu 12.04 repositories contain packages for ndiswrapper which should presumably work with the 3.2 kernel, since that is the one Ubuntu 12.04 uses.  Have you tried simply installing them with:


```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

If you are trying to compiling ndiswrapper from source on the 3.2 kernel and running into problems, you probably need a patch.  But unless you have a reason not to, you should probably just use the packages.

----------


## mojo risin

I have got some logs if you would like to take a look at it. One is from when I am using the 3.2 Kernel. the other is from when I am using the 3.0 Kernel.

This here is the output when using the 3.0 Kernel


```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ dmesg | grep -i fritz
[   32.076236] AVM Fritz PCI driver Rev. 2.1
[   32.076364] mISDN: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI v2 at 0000:00:0a.0
[   32.076383] AVM.1: AVM Fritz!CARD PCIv2 config irq:5 base:0xB000
[   33.548903] hisax_fcpcipnp: Fritz!Card PCI/PCIv2/PnP ISDN driver v0.0.1
[   41.106732] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3f:05:1e:bc using NDIS driver: fwlan, version: 0x2000c6f, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick', 057C:6201.F.conf
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ dmesg | grep -i fwlan
[   40.198362] ndiswrapper: driver fwlan (,Texas Instruments) loaded
[   41.106732] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3f:05:1e:bc using NDIS driver: fwlan, version: 0x2000c6f, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick', 057C:6201.F.conf
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"001601DF4E88"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:01:DF:4E:89   
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  
          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:62/100  Signal level:-56 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.56
vermagic:       3.0.0-17-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
```

Here is when using the 3.2 Kernel


```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ ndiswrapper -v
ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ndiswrapper
module version is too old!
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '0'
module details:
ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ndiswrapper

You may need to upgrade driver and/or utils to latest versions available at
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20329 SATA Bridge
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:2220 Canon, Inc. CanoScan LIDE 25
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH AVM Fritz!WLAN v1.1 [Texas Instruments TNETW1450]
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```



```
29.671587] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   29.773063] udevd[300]: starting version 175
[   29.802449] Adding 514044k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:514044k 
[   30.478074] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   30.494545] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
[   30.724239] parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected
[   30.724251] parport_pc: probing current configuration
[   30.724276] parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378
[   30.724375] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, using FIFO [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP]
[   30.842544] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   30.842559] parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7
[   30.879064] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   30.922820] via686a 0000:00:04.4: base address not set - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
[   31.030945] Modular ISDN core version 1.1.21
[   31.058062] NET: Registered protocol family 34
[   31.190125] mISDNipac module version 2.0
[   31.475118] AVM Fritz PCI driver Rev. 2.1
[   31.475239] fcpci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[   31.475248] mISDN: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI v2 at 0000:00:0a.0
[   31.475267] AVM.1: AVM Fritz!CARD PCIv2 config irq:5 base:0xB000
[   31.972949] AVM 1 cards installed DEBUG
```

(no results for wlan in the dmesg)

----------


## pytheas22

*mojo risin*: what is the output of:


```
locate ndiswrapper.ko
uname -a
```

----------


## mojo risin

```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ locate ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ uname -a
Linux schrabbelkiste 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
```

----------


## mojo risin

```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ uname -a
Linux schrabbelkiste 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:33:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ locate ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ 
```

----------


## pytheas22

*mojo risin*: you don't have any ndiswrapper module installed for the 3.2 kernel.  I'm not sure why that is, but hopefully reinstalling the ndiswrapper packages would fix the problem.  Please try:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
```

Then run "sudo updatedb" and after that finishes, again run:



```
locate ndiswrapper.ko
```

This time, with any luck, it will show an ndiswrapper module installed under the 3.2 kernel.

Of course, all of the above assumes that you are using the normal Ubuntu kernel that ships with Ubuntu 12.04 (or is provided by Ubuntu updates).  You didn't compile the kernel yourself or install it from another source, did you?

----------


## mojo risin

no I didnt compile the Kernel myself-- I am not as sophisticated as that yet-- Am I right in having to do that under the 3.0 Kernel and then it would install it for the 3.2 one as well? since I won't have internet available for the 3.2 Kernel.



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ locate ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
```

did this under the 3.0 Kernel and I still don't get it for the 3.2 Kernel.

----------


## pytheas22

*mojo risin*: if you install the ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 packages they should install the ndiswrapper module on your system for all kernels.  But apparently that is not happening in your case and I'm not sure why.

It may work to build the module manually from source using Ubuntu's version of the source code, which should compile without issue.  To do that, first boot into a kernel where you have Internet access and install the packages you will need:



```
sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source ndiswrapper-dkms
```

Then boot into the 3.2 kernel and try compiling ndiswrapper there using the dkms service:



```
sudo dkms build -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57
sudo dkms install -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57
```

If you run into errors from any of these commands, please post all output.  Otherwise, when they are done, try loading the ndiswrapper module with:


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

----------


## mojo risin

I did the first step rebooted and it had a connection.



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ dmesg | grep -i fwlan[   32.505456] ndiswrapper: driver fwlan (,Texas Instruments) loaded
[   38.720302] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3f:05:1e:bc using NDIS driver: fwlan, version: 0x2000c6f, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick', 057C:6201.F.conf
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ dmesg | grep -i fritz[   30.706369] AVM Fritz PCI driver Rev. 2.1
[   30.706487] mISDN: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI v2 at 0000:00:0a.0
[   30.706506] AVM.1: AVM Fritz!CARD PCIv2 config irq:5 base:0xB000
[   32.596356] hisax_fcpcipnp: Fritz!Card PCI/PCIv2/PnP ISDN driver v0.0.1
[   38.720302] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3f:05:1e:bc using NDIS driver: fwlan, version: 0x2000c6f, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick', 057C:6201.F.conf
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ locate ndiswrapper.ko/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ uname -aLinux schrabbelkiste 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:33:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ ndiswrapper -vutils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.0-25-generic/updates/dkms/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.57
vermagic:       3.2.0-25-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686
```



```
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ sudo dkms build -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57
[sudo] password for morri: 
Module ndiswrapper/1.57 already built for kernel 3.2.0-25-generic/4
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ sudo dkms install -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57
Module ndiswrapper/1.57 already installed on kernel 3.2.0-25-generic/i686
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
morri@schrabbelkiste:~$
```

It still doesn't list it above as a module in the  3.2 Kernel .
So it works now, it must have done the last three steps by itself . Thanks for you help.

----------


## pytheas22

*mojo risin*: it must have built the module when you installed the ndiswrapper-dkms package, so it wasn't necessary to build it yourself as I had suggested.  In any case, I'm glad it works now, and thanks for your patience sorting through the issue.

----------


## Laize

Ndiswrapper keeps hanging on $sudo modprobe ndiswrapper

pcid is 14e4:4329

drivers I'm attempting to install are bcmwl5

Everything goes smoothly until it comes time to load the driver module.

----------


## pytheas22

*Laize*: you should not need to use ndiswrapper for your device, as it is supported by the Broadcom STA driver.  To install that driver, type these commands in a terminal (you will need an Internet connection for these commands to work; if you have no way of getting a temporary wired connection, let me know and we can work around it):



```
sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-common
```

After that, reboot and your device should work.  If it still does not, please let me know the output of:


```
dmesg | grep -e wlan -e sta -e b43
lshw -C Network
sudo iwlist scan
cat /etc/lsb-release
```

----------


## qaz8520

hi
friends,
i m harry parker,
i m not know more about this but i thinks this is useful for you.
thank you
..................................................  ..
----------------------------------------
 ATI RADEON HD 5670 – SERIES GRAPHICS CARDS FROM AMD

----------


## stygzy

address for source has changed. use wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndis...ar.gz/download

----------


## Open and Sourced

Pretty laborious. Thanks for the document.

----------


## mastergunner

I have a HP ze4400 and I have a Zyxel M-102 and Netgear WG511 PCMCIA wireless cards.I cannot get either one to work and I have tried ndiswrapper and that doesn't work. Can anyone help me out. I appreciate it.

----------


## mastergunner

I have a old HP ze4400 laptop and 2 old PCMCIA wireless cards Netgear wG511 and Zyxel M-102. i cannot get either one to work. I have ndiswrapper installed but still nothing works. Can someone please help me. Thanks.

----------


## mörgæs

With your experience in Ubuntuforums you should know that double-posting is not welcome. 
Merged.

----------


## pytheas22

*mastergunner*: sorry, I don't check the forums too often anymore.  I am willing to help you if you post more information.  In particular, it would be good to see the output of:


```
uname -a
lspci -nn
lsusb
lshw -C Network
```

If I don't respond in a reasonable amount of time feel free to send a message, which will go to email to remind me.

----------


## gnueliafnak

Hi, I can't believe I overlooked this sticky. My current thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2120598

I currently am having issues installing my Netgear WG111T USB Wireless Adapter in Ubuntu 12.10. 

At first I had the FATAL: No module found error with Ndiswrapper, then found out there was a bug in that version so I updated to 1.58 the stable suggested one and installed the driver but still doesn't detect it. It still shows up as in the Network Manager as "no" for hardware.

This is what I get if I run lsusb in terminal:
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1385:4251 Netgear, Inc WG111T (no firmware)

Can someone please offer any advice? I feel like I'm just missing some other files maybe.

----------


## pytheas22

*gnueliafnak*: what is the output of:


```
uname -a
ndiswrapper -l
```

Also, I gather from some quick googling that there is also a native Linux driver for your card called ar5523.  If ndiswrapper won't work you should explore that route.  The Debian wiki has instructions for downloading and compling the source, and I am happy to help you with that process if you need some assistance.

----------


## gnueliafnak

Which method do you recommend? Continue to get it to work with ndiswrapper or the native linux driver route?

I read the instructions for dling and compiling the source, it seems straight forward, but it mentioned a module assistant. Do I have to dl that also or is that included in 12.10 Ubuntu.

If it isn't too much trouble, can you just list out the steps I should take if I were to install the native linux driver? Thanks.

----------


## pytheas22

A native driver is usually preferable, if you can get it installed.  The instructions on the Debian wiki that I linked to should work on Ubuntu as well, with a few modifications: skip steps 1 and 2, and for three, run this command instead of what is listed:


```
install build-essential debhelper fakeroot module-assistant quilt subversion wget && exit
```

After that, all of the other commands through step 9 should work.  If you get errors, please all of your output here.

If you follow these steps you will install module-assistant and the other packages you need to compile the driver.

----------


## laurius

Hi,

i hope that you can help me. I'm trying to install the driver for the sinus 154 stick.

```
 ndiswrapper -l 
 driver installed device (0572:2002) present (alternate driver: p54usb)
```

.
The p54usb driver is on the blacklist.


```
sudo depmod -a
sudo ndiswrapper -m
```

work without a problem.
But when i enter


```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

the system freezes after a few seconds.
i get a blackscreen with:


```
[  86.009057] [<c1012897>] ? __bad_area_nosemaphore+0x12a/0x132
[  86.009057] [<c1388790>] ? vt_console_print+0x1e0/0x360
...
```

thanks in advance

----------


## praseodym

It shows "p54usb" as an alternate native Linux driver. Uninstall ndiswrapper and install the packege

linux-firmware-nonfree

----------


## bchaney

I have recently tried to setup a Netgear WNA3100 usb wireless adapter on  a machine running Xubuntu using NDISwrapper.I have followed all of the  instructions in the documentations, but when i enter the command  "modprobe ndiswrapper" i get "Fatal: Module ndiswrapper not found" I  have made sure i have installed ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper-common,  ndiswrapper-utils, and ndiswrapper-dkms. I am currently connected to the internet by ethernet, but I need to move my computer soon. I have am completely stuck. I  appreciate any help I can get. Thanks.

----------


## praseodym

Did you install the kernel headers and compilation tools:


```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms
```

----------


## bchaney

Thank you for your reply. I had not done this yet, so I did it, but unfortunately, I am still getting the Fatal error. 
-Ben

----------


## praseodym

Check:


```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-dkms
modinfo ndiswrapper
ndiswrapper -l
```

----------


## bchaney

I did the reinstall



```
modinfo ndiswrapper
```

gives 


```
ERROR:modinfo: could not find module ndiswrapper
```





```
ndiswrapper -l
```

gives 



```
bcmwlhigh5: driver installed device (0846:9020) present
```

 Thanks

----------


## praseodym

Ok, maybe its the ndiswrapper version which doesnt work. Uninstall it:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper* ndisgtk
```

and install the version from here:

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fr.../#post-5254662

check 32/64 bit. Ndiswrapper-source may not be needed. Do not reinstall the graphical tool ndisgtk, it will reinstall the version from the ubuntu sources. Ndisgtk can be compiled from here:

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wl.../#post-3842662

"ndisgtk 0.8.5 manuell installieren"

----------


## bchaney

Ok I did all of this, (I didn't install source) now what should I do?
EDIT: 

```
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
```

 followed by taking out and sticking the stick back in made it work. Thanks so much!

----------


## daemoncycler

*pytheas22* - many thanks!! wicd did it.  Followed procedures in 

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...ported_devices

but still BCM4318 card kept dropping on 11.10:                       _NetworkManager[1932]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> disconnected_  

Solid so far under wicd  :Smile:

----------


## bazsound

wna3100 works but on reboot, have to remove rndis module, uninstall the driver, reinstall the driver, copy the driver inf to /etc/ndiswrapper/ before it works again.

----------


## ukbeast

Using ndiswapper 1.59 on ubuntu 13.10 with kernel 3.12.7
Trying to get ralink rt5390sta work 
dmesg | grep ndis
[   12.231288] ndiswrapper: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
[   12.232420] ndiswrapper version 1.59 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[   13.068198] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'ExEventObjectType'
[   13.069323] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'isxdigit'
[   13.070329] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[   13.071403] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[   13.072500] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[   13.073628] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'
[   13.074759] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisCopySendNetBufferListInfo'
[   13.075977] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[   13.077240] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'
[   13.078424] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferList'
[   13.079570] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBuffer'
[   13.080665] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[   13.081733] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[   13.082861] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferPool'
[   13.083956] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocatePort'
[   13.085011] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[   13.086121] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'
[   13.087281] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'
[   13.088496] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreePort'
[   13.089501] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[   13.090670] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[   13.091861] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'
[   13.092887] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[   13.094107] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[   13.095215] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
[   13.096241] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
[   13.097377] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[   13.098450] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[   13.099606] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisDeregisterDeviceEx'
[   13.100717] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRegisterDeviceEx'
[   13.101806] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[   13.102951] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[   13.103927] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[   13.105171] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'
[   13.106388] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'
[   13.107583] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[   13.108606] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMNetPnPEvent'
[   13.109650] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[   13.110861] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[   13.112154] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferPool'
[   13.113316] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBuffer'
[   13.114370] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:200): couldn't prepare driver 'netr28x'
[   13.115949] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:103): couldn't load driver  netr28x; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
[   13.121293] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[  147.835196] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper
[  147.844225] ndiswrapper version 1.59 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[  147.855654] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'isxdigit

----------

